# Forum > Humanmedizin: Foren nach Studienabschnitten (Examensforen) > vor dem Studium - Studienbeginn >  Kapazittsklage

## Medicus85

Ebengrade erfahr ich , dass es in HH aufgrund der berbuchung keinen Platz zu vergeben gibt...
Magdeburg hat nur 3 Pltze zu vergeben 
und Leipzig hat VOLLE 50 VOLLSTUDIENPLTZE zu vergeben!!!Das ist der Hammer!!!
Gibts Leute , die dort geklagt haben???
LG
Medicus

----------


## Medicus85

Achja alle Klger zum 3ten Semester wurden direkt aufgenommen (ohne LV)

----------


## pottmed

Zum 3. Semester ist nicht schlecht. Ansonsten sind 50 Vollstudienpltze schon ne Menge, aber wenn man bedenkt wie viele geklagt haben, kann da jetzt nur spekulieren, aber letztes Jahr als ich geklagt habe, waren es schon mehr 2000, sind die Chancen doch eher gering   :dagegen:  

Daher finde ich mittlerweile, dass man einfach nur noch den Anwlten das Geld in den Rachen wirft   :Meine Meinung:

----------


## chiara47

Auf welches Semester beziehen sich denn die Ergebnisse? WS 04/05??? 
Hatte mir letztes Jahr berlegt frs WS 04/05 in HH zu klagen. Mir wurde aber davon abgeraten, da das in HH immer ewig dauern soll und wie gesagt nicht sehr vielversprechend ist. Zu dem Zeitpunkt waren noch nicht mal die ergebnisse der Klage vom WS 03/04 durch !!!

----------


## Honny

hmmmm... ich weiss nich woher du deine quellen hast medicus85... wuerd mich freuen wenn du mir das mal genauer per pn erlaeuterst.
was ich weiss ist, dass weder hamburg, noch magdeburg oder leipzig bisher entschieden haben (die klagen fuer dieses wintersemester laufen erst seit rund 2 wochen).
hamburg hat zum ws 2004/05 zuerst im september 39 plaetze verlost und neulichst nochmal 7 plaetze zusaetzlich vergeben.


keine ahnung also woher du deine infos hast... schreib mir mal bitte...

----------


## Imperium

> [...]hamburg hat zum ws 2004/05 zuerst im september 39 plaetze verlost[...]


Diese Informationen habe ich ebenfalls.

----------


## pottmed

Die Ergebnisse der aktuellen Klagen knnen noch gar nicht raus sein. Mit ersten Urteilen ist erst im Dezember zu rechnen und das wre schon sehr, sehr schnell.

----------


## scope

Hi!

Also, ich hab u.a. in Leipzig geklagt und mein Anwalt hat geschrieben, dass man erst in der Woche des 14.11. erfhrt wie es gelaufen ist. Hab das Schreiben nicht zur Hand, deshalb kann ich nicht sagen ob dann erst entschieden wird ob und wenn ja wie viele Pltze vergeben werden, oder ob schon alles klar ist und in dieser Woche gelost wird.

Das gleiche gilt wohl auch fr Dresden, allerdings erst gegen Ende November. Bei allen weiteren Unis knne man noch gar nichts absehen (also ich schtz mal nchstes Jahr irgendwann)

mfg scope

----------


## Jauheliha

Ihr habt alle dieses Semester geklagt??
Ich nmlich auch, und in Gieen z.B. hat man mir gesagt ich knne frhestens im Februar mit einem Bescheid rechnen. Selbst das fand ich relativ frh, da ich schon so oft hier gelesen habe, dass Klger bis zu einem Jahr warten.

----------


## pottmed

ne, ich mu nicht mehr klagen  :hmmm...: 

Hab's mir aber letztes Jahr angetan, war nicht wirklich konstruktiv, auer der Tatsache, dass es ein sehr teures Vergngen war.

----------


## kikoy

Eine Bekannte von mir hat letztes WS in Hamburg geklagt und dieses WS mit 2,0 dort angefangen. 

Viele Gre,

kikoy.

----------


## pottmed

Wie jetzt, dann einen Platz ber die Klage oder bers AdH ?

----------


## Honny

dass noch gar keine entscheidungen gefallen sind ist nicht ganz richtig. in frankfurt wurden bereits 5 plaetze vergeben und auch 3 in marburg...
allerdings heisst das nicht dass an diesen unis keine weiteren plaetze mehr zu holen sind. das sind die ersten vorlaeufigen entscheidungen...

----------


## Medicus85

Hey, ich schreibe bestimmt nicht sinnlos hier irgendwelche Lgen. Die beziehe ich schon von meinem Anwalt...
Also 50 Pltze und ca 400 klger... die seite lautet : www.nc-klage.de
aber das pw darf ich halt net geben..
Magdeburg hat nur 3 pltze zu vergeben...
Ist ne gute Chance , oder was meint ihr...???
Verhandlungstermin fr WS2005/06 war der 4.11., also gestern ...von10-14 uhr
gelost wird am 11.11.
so , mehr infos kriegt ihr net :P

----------


## pottmed

50 Pltze auf 400 Klger glaub ich niemals, sorry.

Aber letztens Jahr waren es bei jeder Uni ein paar tausend mehr.

----------


## Medicus85

ja , sry... tatsache , nix anderes..mir wurde gesagt , dass viele die Zeitfristen nicht eingehalten haben. dadurch ist die bewerberzahl so niedrig.
Naja , ihatte letztes Jahr auch geklagt... da waren die Bewerberzahlen wirklich extrem hoch ...(1600?? in Leipzig) 
Naja , also hab ich noch n bisschen Hoffnung , YipiYadiYo... ma sehen :P

----------


## yzBastian

50:400 gekrzt 1:8

Die Chance wre sehr real. Dass gestern Verhandlung in Leipzig war, weiss ich. Dass so viele Pltze freigeworden sind wre schon mal sehr der Hammer. 

Hast du auch Werte fr die Zahnis dort?

----------


## chrisLE

@pottmed

hast recht mit deiner Befrchtung ...   es waren ber laut Gericht weit ber 800 Antragsteller fr das 1. Semester...  ausserdem wurden 48 Pltze verglichen...  

zumal die "inhaltliche Arbeit" jedes Jahr wohl von Brehm/Zimmerling erledigt wird und der Rest der Anwlte/Antragsteller als "Trittbrettfahrer" profitiert....   diese Antragsteller knnten das aber durchaus auch kostenlos bzw nur die gerichtskosten haben...  im netz (zb asta hamburg) gibt es gengend hinweise...   nur die fristen und formalien sind einzuhalten...    das wrde der vielbeschworenen "kapazittsausschpfung" genauso dienen, nur fr anwlte nicht mehr so profitabel sein....

bye
chris  :Oh nee...:

----------


## pottmed

hehe, ich wute es   :hmmm...:  

nicht verzagen, einfach pottmed fragen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## yzBastian

> das wrde der vielbeschworenen "kapazittsausschpfung" genauso dienen, nur fr anwlte nicht mehr so profitabel sein....


Vielleicht habe ich da ja ein falsches Verstndnis, aber du willst die kapazittsklage durch eigene Versuche ersetzen?
Ich glaube, das ist "technisch" gar nicht mglich.

----------


## Medicus85

Zahins haben 10 Pltze in Leipzig zur Verfgung ...

----------


## yzBastian

> Zahins haben 10 Pltze in Leipzig zur Verfgung ...


Danke. Ich steh' auf Insiderinfos!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Medicus85

nooo problemoo ;) Viel Glck beim Los :P

----------


## yzBastian

> nooo problemoo ;) Viel Glck beim Los :P


Mhh...Abwarten. Ich bin da immer pessimistisch.

Drcke uns aber auch mal die Daumen. Hren ja morgen mehr...

----------


## christin202

Und, hat jetzt von euch jemand schon nachricht aus leipzig???
hab da nmlich auch geklagt. aber wenn morgen nix im briefkasten ist, dann ist die sache wohl gelaufen...  :Nixweiss:

----------


## chrisLE

> Vielleicht habe ich da ja ein falsches Verstndnis, aber du willst die kapazittsklage durch eigene Versuche ersetzen?
> Ich glaube, das ist "technisch" gar nicht mglich.



hallo @yzBastian

schau doch mal unter http://www.asta.uni-hamburg.de/cms/i...affung2005.pdf

darauf wurde auch schon mal in den mediforen hingewiesen/verlinkt...   unter Punkt B steht im pdf: "Im Folgenden werden nun die einzelnen Schritte zur Studienplatzbeschaffung von der Bewerbung bis zur verwaltungsgerichtlichen Klage durchgegangen. Alle dabei erklrten Verfahrensschritte bis auf die Beschwerde kannst du selbst durchfhren, du brauchst dafr keine Anwltin / keinen Anwalt!"
und unter Punkt C:" Es knnen folgende Kosten entstehen: Widerspruchsgebhren, Gerichtskosten und, falls du einen Anwalt einschaltest, auch Anwaltskosten. (Anwaltszwang besteht aber nur fr die Beschwerde bei einer ggf. abgewiesenen Klage, sonst nicht mal fr die Klage!)"

ciao
ChrisLE

----------


## christin202

Also es war keine Post von Leipzig im Briefkasten heute. Ich hatte noch nie besonders viel Glck beim Losen.... hchstens beim "loosen", haha. 
Hatte einer von euch anderen Klgern mehr Erfolg?

 :Nixweiss:

----------


## Jauheliha

Hi,

ich habe heute Post vom Verwaltungsgericht Gttingen bekommen, ich hatte da letzte Woche mal angefragt wielange das Verfahren noch dauert.

Es stand drin, dass das Verfahren Mitte Dezember abgeschlossen sein wird, und dass fr dieses Semester ber 850 Antrge nur fr Humanmedizin vorliegen!

Ich wei jetzt nicht, ob das viel oder wenig ist!?    :Nixweiss:

----------


## Altruist

Anstatt sich einen Studienplatz durch eigene schulische Leistungen erarbeitet zu haben, wird nun versucht durch Tricks und Schiebereien sich den Weg in das Traumstudium zu bahnen - bravo kann ich da nur sagen!
Fairness scheinbar ohne Bedeutung  :Hh?:  

Doch letztlich soll`s *mir* vllig gleich sein.

Um nun mal wieder meinem Namen alle Ehre zu machen, mchte ich versuchen Euch zumindest eine Vorstellung davon zu geben, wonach Ihr eigentlich so schmachtet.
Falls dabei der ein oder andere frhzeitig  ::-oopss:  oder aber   :peng:  machen sollte, kann ich nur sagen: Mal wieder selbst dran schuld  :Grinnnss!:  

Anfangen mchte ich mit folgendem Link (sollte vollends gelesen werden  :hmmm...:  ):
http://www.medizinstudent.de/phpbb/viewtopic.php?t=6791 
Sollte mal fr` Anfang reichen, es geht aber weiter - so viel will ich schon verraten  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Jauheliha

> Anstatt sich einen Studienplatz durch eigene schulische Leistungen erarbeitet zu haben, wird nun versucht durch Tricks und Schiebereien sich den Weg in das Traumstudium zu bahnen - bravo kann ich da nur sagen!
> Fairness scheinbar ohne Bedeutung



Du machst Deinem Namen ja wirklich alle Ehre!
Hast keine Ahnung in welcher Lage sich manche hier befinden, ein gutes Abi ist nicht alles!  
Scheinst auerdem nicht wirklich informiert zu sein.

Aber bitte, lasse Deiner Frustration freien Lauf!

----------


## JUR

Ob man es ber schulische leistungen immer erreichen kann bezweifel ich, aber diese Klagerei ist ein hchst egozentrisches Verhalten!

Die Pltze sollten unter ALLEN verlost werden (ZVS knnte dies unternehmen) und nicht unter denen mit den meisten Kohlen!!!   :Aufgepasst!: 


P.s.
Aber wer wei ohne die Klger wrden die Unis vielleicht viiiele Pltze unbesetzt lassen, bin deshalb zwiegespalten mit meiner Meinung...

Bevor sie leer stehen sollen sie raus geklagt werden, und zwar alle !   :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  

Bin bestimmt nur frustriert weil mir das ntige Kleingeld im Moment fehlt zum klagen   :Grinnnss!: 

*Tip an die Klger: Setzt vor allem an den Unis an die gar nicht gelost haben, wie z.B.Lbeck, Halle usw.da wird am meisten zu holen sein*

----------


## Altruist

> Scheinst auerdem nicht wirklich informiert zu sein.
> 
> Aber bitte, lasse Deiner Frustration freien Lauf!


So, aha, dann erzhl doch mal.

Und soviel kann ich Dir sagen, die besagte Frustration wird auch Dich erfassen, vorausgesetzt natrlich, dass Du `nen Platz erhlst.

Verschliee nur Deine Augen vor der Realitt des Arztberufes in D.

Keinen Schimmer haben und Anderen, zumindest ein wenig erfahreneren Leuten Frustration vorwerfen - pah das gehrt tatschlich bestraft - nur zu -klag ihn Dir ein, den Platz Deiner Trume   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## JUR

@ Altruist

Wer wirklich Arzt werden will (wie zum Beispiel ich), der lsst sich von deinen Argumenten nicht abschrecken.
Fr manche ist es halt ein Traumberuf, meine nicht die "ich will geld und Prestige-Junkies" .
Ich finde auch das viele die falsche Vorstellung haben, aber man kann es nicht ndern, leider, da dies den NC in ungeahnte hhen treibt...  :Nixweiss:  

Wie gesagt wen die Unis die Pltze nicht anders raus rcken, dann mssen sie halt verklagt werden (ist halt nicht umsetzbar das unter allen gelost wird, weil dann eher die Pltze frei bleiben wrden)

----------


## Altruist

Diese Naivitt stinkt zum Himmel - ganz gewaltig!

Du guckst bestimmt zuviel von dem Propagandafunk der ffentlichen Fernsehsender  :Grinnnss!:  !

Arzt aus Berufung, ich sagte ja, mach` weiter und die Strafe fr den eigenen Hochmut kommt frher als Dir lieb sein kann - glaub mal - leider ist das so  :Nixweiss: 

Der Grund dafr, dass die Unis die berschssigen Pltze nicht rausrcken wollen, knnte durchaus darin begrndet sein, dass eigentlich auch gar keine mehr vorhanden sind.
Wie kommt es nun zu diesen geisterhaften berschusspltzen?

Sicherlich eine berechtigte Frage.

----------


## JUR

> Du guckst bestimmt zuviel von dem Propagandafunk der ffentlichen Fernsehsender  !


Nee das Gleiche werfe ich ja den ganzen Med.Studys selbst vor   :hmmm...:  


@ altrusit

Wieso bricht du dein Studium nicht ab ???
Ist doch alles soooo *******, brich es ab, bringt doch nix *auf Schulter klopf*  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Jauheliha

@ Altruist:
Ich wrde mich jedenfalls nicht wagen so ber andere Leute zu urteilen , von deren Situation ich null Ahnung habe.
Unverschmt werden muss man hier brigens auch nicht.
Aber mach Du ruhig weiter.
Und noch ein schnes Wochenende!    :hmmm...:

----------


## JUR

@ Jauhelia

Meinst du mich ?   :Grinnnss!: 

Ups hat sich erledigt, muss das @Altrusit bersehen haben   ::-angel:

----------


## christin202

Ich denke dieser Thread ist hauptschlich fr diejenigen, die gerade eine Kapazittsklage anstrengen.
Auerdem ist diese Klage unser gutes Recht. Wenn es eben anders nicht mglich ist, dann muss man jede Alternative ausschpfen.
Nimm mich als Beispiel: das Falsche studiert und zu spt gemerkt dass es doch Medizin ist, was ich will. Dann mit dem Abizeugnis x-Mal beworben: keine Chance. Jetzt die Auskunft von der ZVS, dass es mit einer Bewerbung zum Zweitstudium auch nicht mehr so rosig aussieht. Was soll man da machen, vor allem wenn man schon Mitte Zwanzig ist?

An alle, die hier nur ber die Klger herziehen oder ihren Frust ablassen: Tut dies in einem anderen Thread, oder lasst es bleiben!

----------


## yzBastian

Stimme zu. Hier bitte keine nervigen Grundsatzdebatten ber benachteiligte Nicht-Klger. Das ist einfach ein Thema, ber das man nicht diskutieren kann.
Wer klagen kann und will, soll es einfach tun. Sehe da kein moralisches Problem oder was dem sonst angedichtet wird. Habe am Anfang des Threads dazu schon mal Stellung bezogen und breite Zustimmung geerntet.

Back to topic, Leipzig hat gestern gelost? Hatte ich auch so gehrt. Aber es heit ja noch lange nicht, dass da schon heute Post da sein muss! ;)

----------


## christin202

> Back to topic, Leipzig hat gestern gelost? Hatte ich auch so gehrt. Aber es heit ja noch lange nicht, dass da schon heute Post da sein muss! ;)


Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr... 
 ::-angel:

----------


## yzBastian

> Dein Wort in Gottes Ohr...



Nana, so ganz nach oben sollte es auch nicht unbedingt gehen! ;)

In Leipzig soll aber eine ordentliche Quote sein, nach alledem, was man so hrt. Vielleicht hat da ja mal jemand Glck...

----------


## Jauheliha

... wei denn keiner eine Antwort auf meine Frage?
Ich wei echt nicht, ob 850 viel sind. 
Ich klage zum hheren Semester, da waren es letztes Jahr blo 11 Klger, und 35 freie Pltze. Die 850 Antragsteller insgesamt schocken mich jetzt doch ein wenig...
*unsallendiedaumendrck*

----------


## Spiderman2000

Hallo,

ich war auch bei den 880 Klgern dabei und hoffe auf einen der 48 Studienpltze fr das 1. Fachsemester Humanmedizin.
Diese wurden ja am Freitag, 11.11. gelost.
Hat schon jemand einen positiven Bescheid?
Ich denke mal die Zusagen sind schon verschickt und htten folglich heute ankommen mssen. Naja vielleicht kommt die ein oder andere Zusage auch erst am Montag? Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt. Und erst wenn ich die Absage in der Hand halte gebe ich die Hoffnung auf.

Ich wnsche ein schnes Wochenende.

----------


## Falap

bekommt man denn von jeder uni im falle eine ablehnung eine schriftliche absage?

----------


## yzBastian

> bekommt man denn von jeder uni im falle eine ablehnung eine schriftliche absage?


Nein. Dein Anwalt hilft dir da sicher gern weiter. ;) Das ist ja eine verwaltungsrechtliche Sache. Und wenn man nicht ausgelost wird, bekommt man, wie im normalen Losverfahren auch blich, keine Absage.

850 Antragssteller ist ein realisitischer Wert, wie ich finde. Ist halt so beim Klagen. Die Chancen sind auch nicht umwerfend. Ich hoffe und bange ja auch ein wenig...  :hmmm...: 

Weiss jemand, wie die genauen Zahlen (Anzahl Antragssteller und Studienpltze) fr die Zahnis in Leipzig war?

----------


## Aless

Habe geklagt und einen endgltigen Vollstudienplatz in Leipzig bekommen! Am 10.11. hat man mir bescheid gesagt! Toll, oder?   :Grinnnss!:   Ich wage es noch nicht mich richtig zu freuen bevor ich nicht immatrikuliert bin bzw. mein Zulassungsbrief ankommt. Sollte aber am Mo. passieren
Mein Anwalt sicherte mir den Platz schriftl. zu!

Wer sagt, dass Studienplatzklagen nichts bringen ist bld   :bhh:   Ich kenne schon ziemlich viele, die auf diese Weise einen bekommen haben.

Ich habe einen Schnitt von 3,0 und habe alle Unis verklagt zum ws 05/06 bzw. alle, bei denen es sich gelohnt htte.

PARTEEEEEEEY   :Party:

----------


## netfinder

> Wer sagt, dass Studienplatzklagen nichts bringen ist bld  Ich kenne schon ziemlich viele, die auf diese Weise einen bekommen haben.


Spitzen argument^^

----------


## Aless

> Spitzen argument^^



Genauso Spitze, wie die Argumente der Leute, die sagen, dass Klagen nichts bringt...

----------


## netfinder

eben, nichtssagend folglich^^

----------


## Aless

> eben, nichtssagend folglich^^


Dann geb ich dir jetzt mal ein Argument. 
Wenn man ein schlechtes Abi hat, aber unbedingt Medizin studieren UND schnellstmglich anfangen mchte ist die Studienplatzklage der richtige Weg. Die Chancen sind viel hher als bei ZVS und beim herkmml. Losverfahren zusammen!!
Vorrausetzung ist das man es sich leisten kann. Geldverschwendung ist es definitiv nicht. 

Irgendwie versteh ichs nicht, viele Leute im Forum regen sich auf ber die schlechten Chancen bei einer Kapazittsklage - dabei kann man mit einem schlechtem Abi gar keine bessere Chance in Deutschland haben!!!

----------


## Jauheliha

"Irgendwie versteh ichs nicht, viele Leute im Forum regen sich auf ber die schlechten Chancen bei einer Kapazittsklage"   :Hh?:   :Hh?:  

N'abend!

Ich glaube, wenn sich hier im Forum jemand ber Kapazittsklagen aufregt, dann sicher nicht, weil die Chancen schlecht stehen...

----------


## -Flip-

hey aless
glckwunsch zu deinem platz;)
mich hat der anwalt freitag angerufen und mir telefonisch besttigt,dass ich den platz in leipzig habe.die unterlagen mssten dann motang kommen  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  
und gefeiert hab ich gestern schon^^obwohl ich das erst glaube,wenn ich da eingeschrieben bin
sehen uns in leipzig  :Party:

----------


## netfinder

mist scho wieder verclickt

----------


## thorsten83

> Vorrausetzung ist das man es sich leisten kann. Geldverschwendung ist es definitiv.


Geldverschwendung wrde ich es nicht unbedingt nennen. Denn wenn es klappt, dann ist es ein gut angelegtes Geld. 

Schlielich ist die Wartezeit vergeudete Lebenszeit. Auerdem fehlt einem spter jedes Jahr, das man gewartet hat. Nicht nur fr die Rente. Wenn man bedenkt, dass man im Jahr um die 50 000 verdienen knnte, dann ist das Geld, mit dem man geklagt hat ein Klecks. 

Andererseits sind die Chancen fr eine erfolgreiche Klage nicht sehr gut. Darum habe ich bisher auch nicht geklagt.

----------


## christin202

Jetzt ist es also raus: Die Pltze in Leipzig wurden schon verlost und die "Gewinner" haben schon Bescheid bekommen.
Glckwunsch an alles die es geschafft haben. An alle anderen: DURCHHALTEN. auch wenns frustriert...

----------


## Driette

bin auch in leipzig dabei...allerdings zahnmedizin.
gib es da noch jemanden ?
geht ihr morgen schon in die vorlesungen ?

----------


## yzBastian

> gib es da noch jemanden ?


Mhh...habe auch als Zahni in Leipzig geklagt. Freitag war mein Anwalt nicht da und hat sich nicht gemeldet. Schtze einfach mal, ich bin nicht dabei...  :grrrr....:

----------


## Aless

> hey aless
> glckwunsch zu deinem platz;)
> mich hat der anwalt freitag angerufen und mir telefonisch besttigt,dass ich den platz in leipzig habe.die unterlagen mssten dann motang kommen  
> und gefeiert hab ich gestern schon^^obwohl ich das erst glaube,wenn ich da eingeschrieben bin
> sehen uns in leipzig


Jo.. gefeiert hab ich inzwischen auch schon! Denke auch dass die Unterlagen dann morgen ankommen!
Man sieht sich!  :Party: 




> Geldverschwendung wrde ich es nicht unbedingt nennen. Denn wenn es klappt, dann ist es ein gut angelegtes Geld. 
> Schlielich ist die Wartezeit vergeudete Lebenszeit. Auerdem fehlt einem spter jedes Jahr, das man gewartet hat. Nicht nur fr die Rente. Wenn man bedenkt, dass man im Jahr um die 50 000 verdienen knnte, dann ist das Geld, mit dem man geklagt hat ein Klecks. 
> 
> Andererseits sind die Chancen fr eine erfolgreiche Klage nicht sehr gut. Darum habe ich bisher auch nicht geklagt.


Ich meinte: "Geldverschwendung ist die Klage definitiv NICHT." 
Die Chancen stehen bei ner Klage nicht sehr gut?!?! Wenn du ein schlechtes Abi hast, ist das die zZ BESTE mglichkeit von den Chancen her in Deutschland schnellstmglich einen Platz zu bekommen! Oder kennst du eine bessere?




> Ich glaube, wenn sich hier im Forum jemand ber Kapazittsklagen aufregt, dann sicher nicht, weil die Chancen schlecht stehen...


Gut, aufregen war ein bisschen bertrieben. Viele sagen, dass sie es nicht verstehen knnen wie man klagen kann, das es ja sooo viel koste und soooo wenig bringe. 
Ich wiederum kann leute nicht verstehen die keine Ahnung haben und trotzdem lkabern

----------


## Hellequin

Aber auch eine Klage garantiert dir keinen Studienplatz.
D.h. du kannst 8 Semester lang klagen und 30 - 40.000€ in den Sand setzen ohne einen Studienplatz zu bekommen. Von daher geht deine Rechnung nur auf, wenn deine Klage Erfolg hast. Hat sie keinen, hast du; um bei deinen Argumenten zu bleiben; sowohl Lebenszeit als auch Geld verloren.  :hmmm...:

----------


## Aless

> Aber auch eine Klage garantiert dir keinen Studienplatz.
> D.h. du kannst 8 Semester lang klagen und 30 - 40.000 in den Sand setzen ohne einen Studienplatz zu bekommen. Von daher geht deine Rechnung nur auf, wenn deine Klage Erfolg hast. Hat sie keinen, hast du; um bei deinen Argumenten zu bleiben; sowohl Lebenszeit als auch Geld verloren.



Meine Rechnung geht auch auf, wenn die Klage keinen Erfolg hat. Denn woher will man denn vorher 100%tig wissen ob die Klage Erfolg haben wird oder nicht? 
Klar, ab nem gewissen zeitpunkt kann man die wahrscheinlichkeit ausrechnen, aber um es zu WISSEN, muss man klagen!

Es geht nicht darum eine Mglichkeit zu finden, die dir GARANTIERT einen studienplatz verschafft (die gibt es bei einem schlechten abi nicht) sondern es geht darum ALLES dafr zu tun um einen Platz zu bekommen bzw. Alle mglichkeiten zu nutzen - vorrausgesetzt man kann es sich leisten.

Wenn du 8 Semester lang klagst und keinen Erfolg hast kannst du am Ende sagen, du hast alles getan um einen Platz zu bekommen und es hat nicht geklappt. Wenn du erst gar nicht klagst steht es schon fest, dass du MINDESTENS 8 Semester warten wirst. - wer nicht kmpft hat schon verloren.
Klar.. wer die finanziellen Mittel nicht besitzt, kann die Klage nunmal nicht machen, jedenfalls nicht mit Anwalt...

----------


## netfinder

> Meine Rechnung geht auch auf, wenn die Klage keinen Erfolg hat. Denn woher will man denn vorher 100%tig wissen ob die Klage Erfolg haben wird oder nicht? 
> Klar, ab nem gewissen zeitpunkt kann man die wahrscheinlichkeit ausrechnen, aber um es zu WISSEN, muss man klagen!


diese Logik schlaegt einfach alles...




> Vorrausetzung ist das man es sich leisten kann. Geldverschwendung ist es definitiv nicht.


Du willst mir erzaehlen, dass wenn es nicht Erfolg hat, man dann seine 40.000 eruo nicht verschwendet hat, nur weil man es versucht hat. Da muss man dann schon massiv Geld haben, um so denken zu koennen.

----------


## Hellequin

> (die gibt es bei einem schlechten abi nicht)


Doch, 100% ber die Wartezeit und eine relativ hohe Chance ber ein Studium im Ausland.

----------


## Falap

also erstens:
wenn man 8 semester "lang" klagt, dann bedeutet das denke ich mal 4 mal klagen (also ca. 20.000 , was vergleichbar mit ungarn ist)und die Wahrscheinlich keit bei 4 mal klagen keinen platz zu bekommen luft gegen null, und dann muss man schon wirklich pech haben, wobei das sich jetzt auf die momentanen chancen bezieht, wenn die chancen in den nchsten jahren rapide sinken, dann ndert sich das natrlich.

und allen leuten, die sagen, dass hier kinder reicher eltern sich wieder durchmogeln, sei gesagt, dass es genug leute gibt, die sich die klage selber finanzieren, und es besteht immer noch die mglichkeit Prozesskostenhilfe zu beantragen, dann fallen in den meisten fllen auch die gerichtskosten weg, und die kosten sind dann beinahe auf die anwaltskosten reduziert.

allen die einen platz bekommen, herzlichen glckwunsch und viel glck!

----------


## Hellequin

> also erstens:
> wenn man 8 semester "lang" klagt, dann bedeutet das denke ich mal 4 mal klagen (also ca. 20.000 €, was vergleichbar mit ungarn ist)


Es gibt ein SS und ein WS also 8mal klagen.  :hmmm...:  
Du kannst dir ja mal mittels Suchfunktion die Threads vom letzten WS raussuchen, da kamen auf jeden eingeklagten Platz miminum 10 Klger. Wenn man dann noch die Pltze abzieht, die in den Revisionsverfahren wieder weggefallen sind schauts noch dsterer aus.

----------


## Jauheliha

> und allen leuten, die sagen, dass hier kinder reicher eltern sich wieder durchmogeln, sei gesagt, dass es genug leute gibt, die sich die klage selber finanzieren, und es besteht immer noch die mglichkeit Prozesskostenhilfe zu beantragen, dann fallen in den meisten fllen auch die gerichtskosten weg, und die kosten sind dann beinahe auf die anwaltskosten reduziert.



Prozesskostenhilfe kriegt man nur dann, wenn nirgends was zu holen ist... und dann sicher nicht so lange wie man lustig ist!

Ich habe seit Jahren kein Geld mehr von meinen Eltern gesehen, finanziere mir alles selbst, und bekomme nicht einen Euro, weder Bafg noch Wohngeld, geschweige denn *Prozesskostenhilfe*! 
So einfach ist das allemal nicht!
Was glaubst Du was dann loswre???

----------


## Aless

> diese Logik schlaegt einfach alles...
> Du willst mir erzaehlen, dass wenn es nicht Erfolg hat, man dann seine 40.000 eruo nicht verschwendet hat, nur weil man es versucht hat.


Natrlich! Oder soll man es erst garnicht versuchen? Dann htte ich jetzt keinen Studienplatz. Mit "dieser Logik" habe ich nmlch einen Studienplatz bekommen!





> Da muss man dann schon massiv Geld haben, um so denken zu koennen.


Wer kein Geld hat, sollte erst garnicht klagen.





> Doch, 100% ber die Wartezeit und eine relativ hohe Chance ber ein Studium im Ausland.


Genau.. jetz ging es aber darum schnellsmglich einen Platz bekommen und zwar in Deutschland.. im Ausland habe ich mich in Italien Ungarn und sterreich beworben und keinen Platz bekommen.

----------


## netfinder

ich gebs auf...

----------


## Falap

Also wenn man ein Pauschaltarfif fr ein Rundumschlagverfahren macht, dann zieht der einen fr WS und SS durch.

und zum thema 10 leute auf einen erklagten Platz:
Ich verstehe diese Rechnung nich, da diese Quote allein in Leipzig so war. 
Es wurden bei den meisten Pltze frei, wodurch sich die Chance ja erheblich erht, denn wenn man die Klgerzahlen betrachten, darf man diese ja nicht aufsummieren, das es sich ja zum groen Teil um die gleichen Klger handelt.

----------


## Hellequin

Leipzig ist mit seinen 50 Pltzen schon an der Obergrenze. Mittlerweile gibts gengend Unis wo es keine oder nur eine Handvoll Pltze zum Einklagen gibt.

----------


## netfinder

> Noch keine Nachricht aus Leipzig 
> 
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ich war auch bei den 880 Klgern dabei und hoffe auf einen der 48 Studienpltze fr das 1. Fachsemester Humanmedizin.



soso 880 und wie viele Plaetze? ca 50? Wahnsinns Chancen sind das ja. 
Erfolg durch den Anwalt garantiert...




> wenn man 8 semester "lang" klagt, dann bedeutet das denke ich mal 4 mal klagen (also ca. 20.000 , was vergleichbar mit ungarn ist)und die *Wahrscheinlich keit bei 4 mal klagen keinen platz zu bekommen*  luft gegen null, und dann muss man schon wirklich pech haben, wobei das sich jetzt auf die momentanen chancen bezieht, wenn die chancen in den nchsten jahren rapide sinken, dann ndert sich das natrlich.


ahja, dir ist schon klar, dass du bei jedem mal Klagen (pro semester) wieder die gleiche -oder eine geringere- Chance hast, einen Platz zu bekommen? gegen null laeuft die gar ned^^

----------


## Aless

sagen wir es mal so. es ist wahrscheinlicher einen Platz durch rundumschlagverfahren zu erhalten als mit einem schlechten abi bei der zvs 

ich hab einen schnitt von 3,0 - hab alle mglichkeiten die sich mir geboten haben   genutzt, und siehe da, nach 1 jahr und 2 monaten hab ich nen platz.




-- warum bewertet ihr mich schlecht, nur weil ich anderer meinung bin?

----------


## netfinder

jo, aber es war reines Glck^^

----------


## Aless

> jo, aber es war reines Glck^^


Falsch! Denn htte ich auf die Leute hier im Forum gehrt, dir mir dringend von einer Klage abgeraten haben, weil es nichts bringe, htte ich jetzt keinen Studienplatz!

Warum hast du mich schlecht bewertet?!  :Frown:

----------


## JUR

@Aless




> Warum hast du mich schlecht bewertet?!


Kann ich dir verraten!
Es macht ihn tierisch an   :Grinnnss!:  

 :Meine Meinung:

----------


## netfinder

kein kommentar...

----------


## Aless

@JUR

hat er dich auch so schlecht bewertet?!   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## JUR

@Aless

Jo hat er   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## scope

@ netfinder etc.:Also, man mag Aless Rechnungen hinterfragen, aber in einem Punkt hat sie recht: Sie hat in ihrer Situation mit der Klage die absolut richtige Entscheidung getroffen, und ich fnde das auch so, wenn Leipzig ihr jetzt keinen Platz zugelost htte. Wenn man die Mglichkeit hat, kann man eine Klage riskieren.

mfg scope

----------


## yzBastian

Die Rechnungen beim Klagen sind natrlich auch wirklich mal happig.
Unter Umstnden berweist man jede Woche fleiig irgendwo hin Geld und bekommt am Ende nur eine Stapel Papier aber keinen Platz.

Wer es sich leisten kann, sollte es aber auch probieren. Eine Chance mehr, in Losverfahren zum Platz zu kommen!  :hmmm...:

----------


## scope

genau so mein ich das ganze.

mfg scope

----------


## Imperium

> Die Rechnungen beim Klagen sind natrlich auch wirklich mal happig.
> Unter Umstnden berweist man jede Woche fleiig irgendwo hin Geld und bekommt am Ende nur eine Stapel Papier aber keinen Platz.
> 
> Wer es sich leisten kann, sollte es aber auch probieren. Eine Chance mehr, in Losverfahren zum Platz zu kommen!


No risk, no fun.
Hinterher sagt man sich sonst "htte ich blos".
Habe es auch probiert und bin 1000,- Eier losgeworden.  :grrrr....:

----------


## yzBastian

> No risk, no fun.
> Hinterher sagt man sich sonst "htte ich blos".
> Habe es auch probiert und bin 1000,- Eier losgeworden.


Und mit den 1000,- EUR bist du noch gut dabei. Kenne Leute, die waren ohne Probleme das sechs- oder siebenfache los. Fr mehr oder weniger nichts.

Aber wenn es denn klappt, ist das Geld halt gut investiert. Das weiss man aber erst hinterher!  :hmmm...:

----------


## Aless

genau deswegen sage ich, soll man das machen.. vor allem wenn man es sich leisten kann!
und netfinder peilt es nicht und bewertet mich deswegen schlecht!

----------


## JUR

> und netfinder peilt es nicht und bewertet mich deswegen schlecht!


Ich hab dir ja den Grund genannt, he he   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Bille11

ohje.. erst werden PMs breitgetreten, dann bewertungen.. wie wrs mit ner pm an ihn oder nen mod, wenns euch strt???

 :Grinnnss!:

----------


## JUR

> ohje.. erst werden PMs breitgetreten, dann bewertungen.. wie wrs mit ner pm an ihn oder nen mod, wenns euch strt???


oooohhhhhhjeeeeee, gleiches gilt fr dich    :Grinnnss!:

----------


## notarzt110

Hey Leute!
Hab mal eine Frage, die nicht ganz zum Thema des Threads passt, aber dennoch: habe gehrt, man knne sich auch zB nur fr die Vorklinik einklagen!? Stimmt das!? - und wenn ja, was fr einen Sinn hat es? Immerhin sitzt man nach 2 Jahren wieder ohne Studienplatz da oder was gibts fr Mglichkeiten, im 5.Sem. irgendwo wieder einzusteigen?  :Hh?:   :Hh?:  


DANKE schonmal  ::-stud:

----------


## Bille11

mit dem Physikum nach 4 semestern (oder auch seit neuestem M1 genannt), kannst du dich an jeder uni fr die klinik bewerben.. also musst du dich nicht wieder in den reigen der studienbeginner einordnen..  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Bille11

> oooohhhhhhjeeeeee, gleiches gilt fr dich


[rhetoricquestionmode-on]habe ich eine pm, eine bewertung oder einen persnlichen zwist hier bekanntgegeben? [rhetoricquestionmode-off]

nein.

damit hat sich deine aussage erledigt.

----------


## yzBastian

Freunde, lasst uns doch wieder Back-to-topic und nicht den ganzen Thread kaputt machen.

Keine ideologischen Diskussionen. Die knnen ja im SmallTalk zur Genge gefhrt werden, sondern bitte nur sachlicher Austausch von Informationen zur Kapazittsklage und aktuellen Entscheidungen!

Ich danke euch!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## chatziio

Wieviel Pltze sind in LEIPZIG bei ZAHNMEDIZIN eingeklagt worden?
Mein Bruder steht in der Warteliste an 1. Stelle!
Wer wei das?
Und wieviel Pltze sind da im Losverfahren verteilt worden?

----------


## pottmed

Was hat denn die Warteliste mit der Kapazittsklage zu tun ?

So weit ich Kenntnis von dem Verfahren besitze, werden die erklagten Pltze unter allen Klgern verlost

----------


## Dressman

pottmed hat recht, WS bringen (mit ausnahme, wie z.B. Hamburg) bei der Kapa-Klage keinen Vorteil.

Fr die Zahnis wurden in Leipzig 10 Pltze "erklagt".

Verlost werden die 10 Pltze unter allen Klgern. ich glaube bei den zahnis waren es 180 (?)

----------


## chatziio

Hallo,

danke!

Mein Bruder steht also an 11. Stelle und wenn jemand absagt rckt er nach!
Wann wurden die Bescheide fr Zahnmedizin verschickt, oder bis wann mssen sich die 10 Ausgelosten immatrikulieren (oder immatrikuliert haben)?

Dann fragte ich noch nach dem Losverfahren, das habe ich nun selbst gefunden, es fand keines in Leipzig statt!

Nach WS hatte ich gar nicht gefragt!

Wer hat sich hier in LEIPZIG in ZAHNMEDIZIN eingeklagt?????????

----------


## Dressman

Es war aus deinem 1. Beitrag nicht klar hervorgegangen, ob sich dein Bruder auf der "regulren" (sprich ZVS) Warteliste auf Platz 1 befindet oder ob er als 11. unter den Klgern gelost wurde.

Auch wenn ich die Hoffnung deines Bruders nicht vllig zerstren mchte, kann mir nur schwer vorstellen, dass jmd. von den 10 Leuten seinen Platz nicht annimmt. Wenn jmd. den Platz nicht annimmt, weil er bereits andersweitig einen Platz bekommen hat, dann htte er sein Klage schon vorher zurck gezogen. Wenn jmd. den Platz nicht annimmt, weil ihm Leipzig nicht gefllt, htte er erst gar nicht klagen sollen, auerdem hat er dann, soweit ich wei, keine Chance mehr an einer anderen Uni einen Platz via Klage zu bekommen. Er muss nmlich eine eidesstattliche Versicherung abgeben, dass er noch nie einen Platz in seinem Wunschstudiengang hatte, weder ber ZVS, noch ber eine gerichtliche Anordnung.

----------


## yzBastian

In Leipzig sind ca. 10 Pltze fr Zahnis rausgesprungen.

Die Chance, auf dem 11. Listenplatz noch nachzurcken sind faktisch nicht gegeben. Wer klagt, wird ihn in aller Regel auch annehmen. Die ersten 3 htten sich vielleicht noch eine Chance ausmalen knnen...

----------


## pottmed

nene, er ist ja schon auf Platz 1 der Warteliste der Klger (sehr geil  :hmmm...:  )

Glaube aber trotzdem nicht, dass er damit eine Chance hat. Wer klagt nimmt seinen Platz auch an   :Meine Meinung:

----------


## yzBastian

Pottmed, das sehe ich ja auch so!  :hmmm...:   :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## pottmed

geil ist doch vor allem, dass es auch fr sowas eine Warteliste gibt.... ich bin einfach begeistert.

----------


## netfinder

warten scheint heutzutage einfach "in" zu sein...

----------


## pottmed

Aber richtig "In"  :hmmm...: 

Aber das heit fr alle Wartenden auch, ihr knnt noch hoffen.... ihr wisst ja wie schnell heutzutage manche Sachen wieder "out" sind   :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## supergirl17

Wei jemand, was genaueres zu Hannover (MHH)????

----------


## yzBastian

> Aber richtig "In" 
> 
> Aber das heit fr alle Wartenden auch, ihr knnt noch hoffen.... ihr wisst ja wie schnell heutzutage manche Sachen wieder "out" sind


Zumindest gibt das Warten noch Hoffnung. Aber ebenso auch Enttuschung. Man klammert sich eben an jeden Strohhalm.

Meine Informationen sind, dass mit Hannover noch nichts steht. Kann sich also noch hinziehen. Als nchstes ist wohl Dresden.

----------


## supergirl17

@ yzBastian

Danke   :Top:

----------


## yzBastian

> @ yzBastian
> 
> Danke


Dafr nicht. Wnschte, ich knnte uns was Besseres mitteilen!  :hmmm...:

----------


## Medicus85

Hannover lost (wenn berhaupt) jetzt demnchst ... in paar Tagen oder so.
Das selbe in Gttingen und Dresden ..(die schreiben immer "vorraussichtlich")

----------


## yzBastian

> Hannover lost (wenn berhaupt) jetzt demnchst ... in paar Tagen oder so.
> Das selbe in Gttingen und Dresden ..(die schreiben immer "vorraussichtlich")


Wie gesagt, MHH ist meine Info, dass da nichts stattfindet.

In G werden sich auch viele nicht beworben haben, da sie ja IMHO auch anfnglich kategorisch ausgeschlossen haben, zu losen.

----------


## Medicus85

Achja un dfr die "wirklich wenigen" , die in Ulm geklagt haben : hier eine hammer nachricht: 48 Pltze frei , bei wirklich wenigen bewerbern... (genaue Zahlen hab ich nicht)
omann , die habens jut  :Smilie:

----------


## Medicus85

ehhm , sry fehlinfo: es werdne vorraussichtl. 48 Pltze frei ... noch nix sicha :P

----------


## Medicus85

hmm , ******* : Gtting hat auch ("gerchteweise " , so mein Anwalt) keinen Platz zu vergeben (da hab ich auch geklagt  :Frown:  :P

----------


## yzBastian

Das ist eine saftige Zahl. 

Wohl dem, der dort klagen konnte...

----------


## yzBastian

> hmm , ******* : Gtting hat auch ("gerchteweise " , so mein Anwalt) keinen Platz zu vergeben (da hab ich auch geklagt  :P


Juchu. Ich frage mich immer, wie ihr an solche Infos kommt...  :hmmm...:

----------


## Medicus85

hast ne pm @bastian

----------


## yzBastian

> hast ne pm @bastian


Dankeschn. Hatte dir ja schon geantwortet!  :Grinnnss!: 

Und meine Laune sinkt dadurch...*argh*

----------


## Medicus85

achso :P , manchmal bin ich schlecht von Verstand...
ne frage an dich @bastian
wrdest du lieber Zahn- oder Humi-medi studiern?
Zahnmedi is find ich zu teuer 
3800 euro nur fr den tpkkoffer... kann ich mir erstmal sowieso nicht leisten.
ich glaub ich versuche zum 3 FS zu wechseln... hoffe mal , dass das klappen wird

----------


## yzBastian

> wrdest du lieber Zahn- oder Humi-medi studiern?
> Zahnmedi is find ich zu teuer 
> 3800 euro nur fr den tpkkoffer... kann ich mir erstmal sowieso nicht leisten.
> ich glaub ich versuche zum 3 FS zu wechseln... hoffe mal , dass das klappen wird


Ich mchte unbedingt Zahnmedizin studieren. Bin da auch "vorbelastet" und finde den beruf fr mich sehr reizvoll, auch wenn ich weiss, was mancher Humani darber denken mag.

Ich bin davon berzeugt und versuche ja auch verzweifelt was zu bekommen, wie du weisst!  :hmmm...:  Daher beneide ich dich ja um deinen Platz auch so ein wenig...  :Love:

----------


## chatziio

Hallo,
mein Bruder stand ja auf der Warteliste der Klger in Leipzig auf Platz 1.
Heute bekam er einen Brief von seinem Anwalt, das jemand dort abgesagt hat und er demnchst die Zulassung von Leipzig im Briefkasten htte und schon mal die Koffer packen sollte!
Nun sucht er dringend Kontakt und Wohnung in Leipzig, da er aus BW kommt!

----------


## yzBastian

Dann mal frohes Suchen!  :hmmm...: 

Da hat dein Bruder aber unglaublich Glck gehabt. Kann sich wirklich freuen, schtze ich...

----------


## Dressman

auf die 48 pltze in ulm kamen 128 klger... die niedrige anzahl der klger resultiert aus der tatsache, dass man in ulm schon seine klageschrift vor dem 15.7. htte einreichen mssen

----------


## MediFreaK

mahlzeit, wei eigentlich einer wie viele leute noch nach dresden kommen...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Hellequin

Der Ulmer Dekan hat aber bereits angekndigt das die Uni in Berufung gehen wird. Letztes Jahr sind von den 72 Studenten die sich eingeklagt haben, 64 im Berufungsverfahren wieder rausgeflogen.

----------


## MediFreaK

> Der Ulmer Dekan hat aber bereits angekndigt das die Uni in Berufung gehen wird. Letztes Jahr sind von den 72 Studenten die sich eingeklagt haben, 64 im Berufungsverfahren wieder rausgeflogen.


na dann hoffe ich mal auf hnlich werte bei uns in dresden  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## THawk

Ohh, das mit Berufung und so hat bisher hier noch nie geklappt. Aber trste dich - mit den Klgern kommen teilweise auch echt super nette Leute dazu (wenns auch andere gibt die total versnobt sind). Mit wievielen Studis habt ihr denn angefangen?

----------


## yzBastian

> mahlzeit, wei eigentlich einer wie viele leute noch nach dresden kommen...


Einen kannst du schon mal dazurechnen.  :hmmm...:  Am 24. entscheidet sich, das da passiert....

----------


## thorsten83

> Der Ulmer Dekan hat aber bereits angekndigt das die Uni in Berufung gehen wird. Letztes Jahr sind von den 72 Studenten die sich eingeklagt haben, 64 im Berufungsverfahren wieder rausgeflogen.


Das mit den 72 Studenten war doch vor 2 Jahren? 

egal. Ich denke diesmal sieht es fr die Uni Ulm schlecht aus. Denn htte sich die Lage nicht verndert, dann htte die 1. Instanz (VG Sigmaringen) nicht nochmals soviele Studenten zugelassen.

----------


## Hellequin

> Ich denke diesmal sieht es fr die Uni Ulm schlecht aus. Denn htte sich die Lage nicht verndert, dann htte die 1. Instanz (VG Sigmaringen) nicht nochmals soviele Studenten zugelassen.


Das drfte davon abhngen, worauf sich das Urteil sttzt. Und als die 64 Klger rausgeflogen sind, hat da auch keiner mitgerechnet. :hmmm...:

----------


## Medicus85

Ach , ich schtze das wird diesmal nicht passieren ... hoffe ich ...auch wenn ich keine Ahnung hab warum  :Smilie: )  ::-stud:

----------


## MediFreaK

> Ohh, das mit Berufung und so hat bisher hier noch nie geklappt. Aber trste dich - mit den Klgern kommen teilweise auch echt super nette Leute dazu (wenns auch andere gibt die total versnobt sind). Mit wievielen Studis habt ihr denn angefangen?


hmm also wir sind knapp 50 zahnis und noch mal 250 oder 280 medis und damit is die grenze fr chemie und physik praktikum mehr als erreicht...also is jeder neue eine zustzliche belastung fr uns und die profs  :grrrr....:   haben die euch damals auch aufgefordert schn lieb und nett zu den "neuen" zu sein...  :Grinnnss!:  




> Einen kannst du schon mal dazurechnen.  Am 24. entscheidet sich, das da passiert....


na dann wnsch ich dir viel spass bei uns  :Grinnnss!:  habt ihr ja dann fast die kompletten med physik semiare und rechenbungen verpasst...das is hart aufzuholen.
mfg medi

----------


## yzBastian

> na dann wnsch ich dir viel spass bei uns  habt ihr ja dann fast die kompletten med physik semiare und rechenbungen verpasst...das is hart aufzuholen.


Ist ja auch noch nichts entschieden. Wie "gut" diue Chancen stehen, kann man ja hier auch gut nachlesen. Dich zu treffen ist fr mich also tendenziell (leider) eher unwahrscheinlich!  :hmmm...: 

Ich schtze, wenn man jetzt reinkommen wrde, htte man eh kaum eine Chance. Muss man halt "verschieben" oder schauen, wie man es hinbiegen kann...

----------


## netfinder

klger, die in dresden reinkommen, haben dann entweder gesonderte Kurse zum nachholen, oder mssens eben im naechsten Studienjahr nachholen.

----------


## yzBastian

> klger, die in dresden reinkommen, haben dann entweder gesonderte Kurse zum nachholen, oder mssens eben im naechsten Studienjahr nachholen.


Ich wrde sagen, erst mal abwarten, was so passiert. 

Ich mache mir inzwischen um so was gar keine Sorgen mehr, da ich immer nur hammer enttuscht bin, wenn ich wieder negative Nachrichten bekomme...

Ich lasse alles auf mich zukommen. Dennoch danke fr die Info!

----------


## chillz05

Hey Leute, ich habe auch geklagt...fr Zahnmedizin an zehn Uni's...Chancen rechne ich mir leider keine besonderen aus, da das Klagen ja z.Z. ziemlich Konjunktur hat.
Trotzdem kann ich nur einen Tip geben: Quereinstieg!
Mache z.Z. in Aachen als Externer diverse Scheine, mit denen ich wohl schon nchstes Jahr fr ein hheres Fachsemester der Zahnmedizin klagen kann (falls eine Direktbewerbung nicht klappt).

Also: Nicht unttig sein!

----------


## yzBastian

> Trotzdem kann ich nur einen Tip geben: Quereinstieg!
> Mache z.Z. in Aachen als Externer diverse Scheine, mit denen ich wohl schon nchstes Jahr fr ein hheres Fachsemester der Zahnmedizin klagen kann (falls eine Direktbewerbung nicht klappt).


Nicht unttig sein ist gut. Bin dazu gerade ein bisschen verdammt...  :Smilie: 

Klappt das fr Zahnis in Aachen? Kannst du dann da nach dem Klagen weitermachen, oder wie ist dein Plan?

----------


## khoshgele

@bastian
wie lange wartest du und was fr einen DN hast du , wenn ich fragen darf?

----------


## yzBastian

> @bastian
> wie lange wartest du und was fr einen DN hast du , wenn ich fragen darf?


DN 2,4 aus Nds.
3 WS

----------


## khoshgele

oh gott...ich glaub ich dreh durch...du hast auch 2,4 und keinen platz fr zahnmedizin bekommen???

ohh...ich verzweifle grad! da hab ich mir doch echt eingebildet zum SS sind meine chancen gut!!und du wartest nun auch schon so lange???

oh gott.....ich will nur noch heulen!!  :Oh nee...:

----------


## yzBastian

> oh gott...ich glaub ich dreh durch...du hast auch 2,4 und keinen platz fr zahnmedizin bekommen???
> 
> ohh...ich verzweifle grad! da hab ich mir doch echt eingebildet zum SS sind meine chancen gut!!und du wartest nun auch schon so lange???


Die Chancen fr uns sind realistisch betrachtet schlecht bis nicht vorhanden. 
Das ist mir aber zum Glck bewusst!  :hmmm...:

----------


## khoshgele

ich versteh das nicht!!!
wenn man bedenkt dass in hh zum WS05 alle 2,3 nachgerckt sind...das muss doch irgendwie hinhauen!!oder etwa nicht??

ich mein das SS ist doch entspannter...zumindest letztes jahr!!!
oh weiaaa....

----------


## yzBastian

Ich wrde es so handhaben: Mach dir keine Hoffnungen, dann bist du nciht zu sehr enttuscht!

Wenn es denn klappen sollte, wovon nicht unbedingt auszugehen ist, dann hast du einfach eine viel grere Freude!  :hmmm...:

----------


## chillz05

Habe heute ein Fax bekommen:

Nachrckerplatz in Leipzig (Zahnmedizin)...

habe dort geklagt!

JUCHU!!!!

----------


## len

Herzlichen Glckwunsch !!!!!

Erstaunlich ,dass bei 10 eingeklagten Pltzen doch immer noch der ein oder andere abspringt ....

Naja -> Glck fr uns   :Top:

----------


## chatziio

Hallo,
ich habe letzte Woche Bescheid bekommen, letzten Samstag alles hingeschickt und sitze vor dem Briefkasten und warte auf die Immatrikulationsunterlagen umd nach Leipzig zu fahren! Immatrikulation geht postalisch habe nsie geschrieben.
Alles so wie bei Dir! Ich schicke Dir eine private Mail!
Gre
Andreas

----------


## yzBastian

Ihr Glcklichen....mit meinem Platz 71 werde ich wohl nicht mehr nachrcken!  :hmmm...:   :grrrr....:

----------


## Medicus85

wo hattest du denn noch geklagt?@bastian

----------


## len

Hi,
heute sollte doch die Verlosung der 20 Vollstudienpltze in Dresden sein - hat von euch jemand schon dazu Nheres erfahren ? Bzw hat schon Nachrricht ?

----------


## supergirl17

Man hat gehrt, dass nchste Woche die Entscheidung in Hannover fallen soll....

Kann das jemand besttigen?

----------


## len

Ich hab die Info, dass die Entscheidung in Hannover noch vor Weihnachten fallen soll !

----------


## Medicus85

Jop, mein Anwlat meinte heute , dass die Infos leider erst am Montag rausgegeben werden

----------


## netfinder

hm das klagen hat den den vorteil, dass der anteil an dresdner forenmitgliedern stetig waechst^^

----------


## yzBastian

Und, weiss wer was wegen DD?

----------


## supergirl17

> Jop, mein Anwlat meinte heute , dass die Infos leider erst am Montag rausgegeben werden


Das ist heute   :Woow:  !!

----------


## ricochet

es wurde zwar schon zig mal durchgekaut, doch ich bin irgendwie mit der Klagerei ein bisschen verwirrt:

ein Freund von mir mchte ebenfalls zum SS klagen und meinte, dass die ganzen Geschichten von Berufungsverfahren der Unis, wo Eingeklagte wieder rausgeklagt wurden, nicht in der Anzahl vorkmen, wie in der Presse verffentlicht, da man dies als Abschreckung potentiell zuknftiger Klger verwendet.
Er selbst kenne einen Anwalt, der in Berlin fast alle Klienten reinbekommen htte etc.

Eigentlich dachte ich, die Sache she sehr finster aus, ein reines Glcksspiel bzw. zweites Losverfahren.

Doch ist es vielleicht doch ganz sinnvoll es mal zu probieren?
Vor allem als Bewerber mit Rand-DN htte man doch in Hamburg und Aachen gute Chancen, wo ein NC-Rang der Klger erstellt wird?

----------


## Medicus85

richtig! In HH wrd ich es mit nem guten DN einfach mal ausprobieren!

----------


## chatziio

Zu der ganzen Miesmacherei, dass sich Klagen nicht lohnen wrde!
Hier unser praktisches Beispiel:
Wir sind 2 Brder und haben uns beide erfolgreich eingeklagt.
Mein Bruder in Humanmedizin auf einen Teilstudienplatz im SS03 und ich in Zahnmedizin auf einen Vollstudienplatz im WS2005/2006.
Wichtig ist, dass man sich einen guten Anwalt nimmt, dann sind die Chance echt sehr gut.
Seht Euch unser Beispiel an.
Nachdem alle Bekannten, die klagten erfolgreich waren, wagten wir auch diesen Schritt und bernahmen auch deren Anwalt (Z...g)!
Zu den Kosten, whrend die Klage lief, haben wir gejobbt, also nichts mit reichen Eltern, die zahlen!

----------


## Medicus85

Welchen Anwalt du auch nimmst...hast immer dieselben Chancen ^^...oder kann der herr Z...mm....ing zaubern und dein Losglck beeinfluen...
Und realistisch gesehen sind die Chancen sehr mies..  :Smilie:  
Lg
Medicu

----------


## ricochet

k, das Problem ist nur : frhste Klage in HH ab WS 2006/2007 mglich. Die Klage dauert doch bis zu einem Jahr? Da wre ich ja bereits im Bio-Vordiplom.
ndern sich denn die Chancen, wenn man eine Zulassung zum hheren FS hat, wenn man z.b. vorher schon Zahnmedizin studiert hat?

----------


## Dressman

in der 2. instanz, kann es schon nen unterschied machen, ob du nen guten oder schlechten anwalt hast. kann dein anwalt in der 2. instanz das gericht berzeugen, dass 20 pltze vergeben werden mssen, alle anderen anwlte nicht (bzw. sie gehen gar nicht in revesion, weil sie kein plan von der materie haben), werden nur unter den mandaten des "erfolgreichen" anwalts die pltze verlost...

aber in 1. instanz braucht man ja eigentlich nicht mal nen anwalt. die 20 pltze in dresden wurden unter 800 klgern verlost. vor weihnachten soll noch gttingen "stattfinden" und hannover zum jahreswechsel.

----------


## Dressman

> k, das Problem ist nur : frhste Klage in HH ab WS 2006/2007 mglich. Die Klage dauert doch bis zu einem Jahr? Da wre ich ja bereits im Bio-Vordiplom.
> ndern sich denn die Chancen, wenn man eine Zulassung zum hheren FS hat, wenn man z.b. vorher schon Zahnmedizin studiert hat?


wenn du vom lpa fr ein hheres semester eingestuft wirst hast du i.d.R. bessere chancen beim klagen.

----------


## Jauheliha

> wenn du vom lpa fr ein hheres semester eingestuft wirst hast du i.d.R. bessere chancen beim klagen.


Das ist richtig... die Chancen sind sehr viel hher.
Habe z.B. den Gerichtsbeschluss aus Gttingen vom letzten Semester vorliegen.
Es wurden frs zweite Semester ber 30 freie Pltze festgestellt, die aber leider nicht alle vergeben werden konnten, weil nicht genug Klger dawaren...

----------


## Medicus85

haha , geil nicht genug Klger...ich nehm auch 2 Pltze...hab nen dicken arsch  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Jauheliha

:Party:  Wre schn, wenn's dieses Jahr auch so wre....

----------


## Julepule

Hi, wei jemand von euch wie viele Pltze in Greifswald an Klger vergeben werden und wann das Verwaltungsgericht in Greifswald entscheiden wird?

----------


## len

Hallo ihr !!!
Hat noch keiner von euch Infos ber das heutige Losverfahren in Dresden ?!

----------


## Medicus85

hey, waere schon lustig, wenn hier irgendjemand einen Platz in leipzig kriegt....20 pltze 800 Klger...das ist doh diiiieee HammerChance!! :P
Aber ich hab schonmal ne Nachticht...die Chance steht nun 20 zu 799 , ich hab keinen Platz bekommen :P
Aber ich brauch ehh kein mehr --->Noch vielvielvielviel Glck an euch ...

----------


## chatziio

Ich habe einen Platz in Leipzig als nachgerckter Einklger in Zahnmedizin erhalten!

----------


## tadeus_t

Wer von euch hat denn nen platz in Dresden bekommen? Ist ja mal spannend zu erfahren, wer noch so dazustt.

----------


## scope

Ich habe - wie zu erwarten - wohl keinen Platz bekommen.

mfg scope

p.s. SOrry, ich hab gar nicht auf deine Frage geantwortet...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## yzBastian

Ich wohl auch nicht. Habe auch echt langsam keine Nerven mehr...  :grrrr....:

----------


## Medicus85

Die Liste mit den 30 ersten Plaetzen ist raus... da ist anscheinend keiner von uns dabei , was heisst, dass man sich Dresden nun auch abschminken kann!!
LG
Medicus

----------


## len

schade, ich bin leider auch nicht dabei.   :was ist das...?:  
Als nchstes ist dann wohl Gttingen dran...

----------


## Medicus85

len...habe auch in Gttingen geklagt: Aber "Gerchten" her zu urteilen , gibt es dieses Jahr garkeinen Platz in Gttingen zu holen..
fr mich bleibt dann nur noch die Chance in Hannover..

----------


## Jauheliha

Huhu,

garkein Platz in Gttingen?? 
Von wem hast Du das denn gehrt, Medicus? Das galt aber dann nur fr's erste Semester, nehme ich an!?
Ich habe gehrt, dass es fr's zweite Semester ca. 10 Pltze gibt und fr's dritte ber 40! Wei aber auch nicht, ob das stimmt, und vom ersten Semester wei ich garnix.

Ist es denn auch nicht so, dass man, wenn man fr Medizin eingeschrieben ist, dann garnicht da klagen darf bzw. fr Zahnmedizin?
Du bist doch jetzt in ZM eingeschrieben, aber Deine Klagen laufen bisher weiter, oder tusche ich mich da? 

LG

----------


## Medicus85

richtig , die laufen weiter, auerdem beeinflusst meine Immatrikulation die Klage in keinster Weise.

----------


## Dressman

er studiert zahn (korrigiere mich, wenn ich falsch liege). wrde er human studieren drfte er nicht weiterklagen.

----------


## Medicus85

auch net richtig...(soweit ich wei) , denn das ganze wird nicht beeinflusst , da meine Klage ja lief...so hat mir das der anwalt erklrt...aber irgendwie hab ich das Gefhl , dass es ein fehler war, dass ich ihm gesagt habe , dass ich schon einen ZahniPlatz bekommen hab.-->is nur son Gefhl..  :Oh nee...:

----------


## Jauheliha

... ich frag nur, weil ich selbst auch klage, aber ohne Anwalt.

Ich musste bei jedem Verwaltungsgericht eine eidesstattliche Erklrung abgeben, dass ich nicht im gewnschten Studiengang in Deutschland eingeschrieben bin.
Beim Gttinger Gericht hat man mir gesagt, dass ich, sobald ich irgendwo einen Platz habe, sofort alle anderen Antrge zurckziehen muss. Auerdem wird der ganze Spa billiger, wenn man den Antrag zurckzieht. 

Ich wei aber eben nicht wie das abluft, wenn man durch einen Anwalt vertreten wird...

----------


## Jauheliha

Aaah, jetzt verstehe ich... er studiert Zahn-, aber klagt fr Humanmedizin.... so muss es sein!  :hmmm...:

----------


## Dressman

> auch net richtig...(soweit ich wei) , denn das ganze wird nicht beeinflusst , da meine Klage ja lief...so hat mir das der anwalt erklrt...aber irgendwie hab ich das Gefhl , dass es ein fehler war, dass ich ihm gesagt habe , dass ich schon einen ZahniPlatz bekommen hab.-->is nur son Gefhl..



s. beitrag 176 von Jauheliha die eidesstattliche Erklrung gibt man nicht ohne grund ab.

du darfst nicht auf nen platz in human klagen, wenn du bereits einen humanplatz hast

----------


## Bille11

ndere das mal besser schnell in ... einen zahni-platz hast...  :Grinnnss!: 

womit dein beitrag auch wieder hinfllig wre..  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Jauheliha

Eben ist der Gerichtsbeschluss aus Gieen ins Haus geflattert....

es ist in keinem einzigen Semester auch nur ein freier Studienplatz festgestellt worden...

----------


## Medicus85

hihi , wer klagt den auch in Gieen^^ 
Ist es richtig , dass man in NRW garnicht mehr klagen darf ?

----------


## Jauheliha

> hihi , wer klagt den auch in Gieen^^ 
> Ist es richtig , dass man in NRW garnicht mehr klagen darf ?


Wie "hihi"? Finde das nicht ganz so lustig...

Davon, dass man in NRW nichtmehr klagen darf, habe ich noch nichts gehrt, aer es gibt nunmal Unis, an denen sich Klagen bisher gelohnt hat, und welche, bei denen man es garnicht erst probieren sollte, und von NRW-Unis habe ich eher letzteres gehrt....

----------


## Medicus85

> hmmmm... ich weiss nich woher du deine quellen hast medicus85... wuerd mich freuen wenn du mir das mal genauer per pn erlaeuterst.
> was ich weiss ist, dass weder hamburg, noch magdeburg oder leipzig bisher entschieden haben (die klagen fuer dieses wintersemester laufen erst seit rund 2 wochen).
> hamburg hat zum ws 2004/05 zuerst im september 39 plaetze verlost und neulichst nochmal 7 plaetze zusaetzlich vergeben.
> 
> 
> keine ahnung also woher du deine infos hast... schreib mir mal bitte...


Die Quelle ist vom Anwalt...hihi,sry fr die schlechte Nachricht

----------


## Medicus85

Hab ich dir gesagt , du sollst auf mein "hih" antworten....wie hypersensibel bist du denn bitte?

----------


## Medicus85

Und wieder zurueck zum Thema: Ich hab gehoert in NRW hat man sich rechtlich nun abgesichert und da is das "Klagen" verboten.

----------


## Jauheliha

Wenn Du auf meinen Beitrag so antwortest, habe ich sicherlich das Recht zurckzuschreiben.
Und wieder wird hier nur rumgemotzt, super.

----------


## Medicus85

nC...

----------


## Jauheliha

Das war mal wieder genauso unntig.... muss ich mir jetzt ne Erlaubnis holen, um auf Deine Beitrge antworten zu drfen? Ich denke wohl nicht.

Schnen Abend noch.

----------


## Mati

Soweit ich das in meinen 2 Jurasemestern mitgekriegt hab, kann man Klagen gar nich verbieten.....   ::-dance:

----------


## MediFreaK

bleibt mal ganz unruhig ihr beiden...danke!
zurck zum thema...eigentlich sollten doch nun mittlerweile die meisten klagen druch sein?? weil bei uns haben jetzt noch eine handvoll leute angefangen...soweit ich das jetzt gesehn hab, waren wohl nur zwei oder drei neue zahnis und vielleicht knapp 20 humis bei...also brauchen wir uns mal keine sorgen machen, wegen berfllung oder praktikumspltzen usw...wie siehts denn an den anderen unis aus?? wenn hier irgendwo "neu dresdner" sind, dann knnt ihr mir gerne mal ne pn schreiben...also bis dann und haltet die ohren steif, ihr werdet es nich einfach haben...mfg medi




> Soweit ich das in meinen 2 Jurasemestern mitgekriegt hab, kann man Klagen gar nich verbieten.....


ahhh willkomen im club....hab auch zwei semester jura in den knochen...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Mati

> ahhh willkomen im club....hab auch zwei semester jura in den knochen...


Jaja, damals als ich noch nicht wute was ich studieren sollte, und einfach mal was angefangen hab statt zu warten.   :Nixweiss:  

Hab in Tbingen studiert und du?
Sry, wird bischen OT ;) Nchstes Mal per PM, ich wei ;)

----------


## Oelf

Ich finde es unfair, dass die Klger die Pltze, die normalerweise fr das Losverfahren bestimmt sind, dann zugeschanzt bekommen. Diejenigen, die reiche Eltern haben, knnen sich dadurch einen Vorteil verschaffen.  :dagegen:

----------


## Antiheld

> Ich finde es unfair, dass die Klger die Pltze, die normalerweise fr das Losverfahren bestimmt sind, dann zugeschanzt bekommen. Diejenigen, die reiche Eltern haben, knnen sich dadurch einen Vorteil verschaffen.


Nicht schon wieder.......

Ungefhr die 2. hlfte dieses Threads dreht sich nur darum.

http://www.medi-learn.de/medizinstud...t=losverfahren

----------


## MediFreaK

> Jaja, damals als ich noch nicht wute was ich studieren sollte, und einfach mal was angefangen hab statt zu warten.   
> 
> Hab in Tbingen studiert und du?
> Sry, wird bischen OT ;) Nchstes Mal per PM, ich wei ;)


hi, war damals in halle...das war bei mir gleich vor der haustr und hat sich angeboten. ausserdem studiert meine freundin da med im mittlerweile 5.fs...
aber zurck zum thema....ich finds einfach nur ne schlecht, dass die klger nen platz bekommen, wenn noch was frei is und nich die leute, die dann als nchstes auf der liste der zvs stehen...  :grrrr....:   :Nixweiss:

----------


## Falap

ja... nur isses nun mal so, dass diese pltze nicht frei wren, wenn keiner klagen wrde, dann wrden diese auch nicht verlost werden und keiner wrde sie bekommen.
Und wenn Leute klagen, bist du dann allen ernstes der meinung die sollten dann nicht unter den klgern verteilt werden, sondern einfach unter irgendwelchen andern leuten...
auerdem wurde dieses thema schon 30 mal durchgekaut und das jedes jahr.

----------


## ricochet

er meinte ja nicht an "irgendwelche Bewerber" , sondern an die, die im Nachrckverfahren noch am ehesten einen Platz bekommen htten. Das finde ich durchaus sinnvoll, auch im Bezug auf die Vergabe der Teilstudienpltze.
Ist auch vllig mig sich darber auszulassen, ob es sinnvoll wre oder nicht. Es ist eben nunmal ein verschissenes Lottospiel.   :Meine Meinung:

----------


## MediFreaK

> er meinte ja nicht an "irgendwelche Bewerber" , sondern an die, die im Nachrckverfahren noch am ehesten einen Platz bekommen htten. Das finde ich durchaus sinnvoll, auch im Bezug auf die Vergabe der Teilstudienpltze.
> Ist auch vllig mig sich darber auszulassen, ob es sinnvoll wre oder nicht. Es ist eben nunmal ein verschissenes Lottospiel.


richtig, es geht nich um irgendwelche bewerber, sondern um die armen schweine, die auf platz 250 stehn und bis 249 wurde genommen...ich kenne dass, bin einmal um 2 und einmal um 9 pltze vorbei gewesen....  :grrrr....:

----------


## jessemetcalfe

Also Leute, ich wei ja nicht, von welchen zwielichtigen Anwlten ihr eure Infos herholt, aber Hamburg geht fr das Verfahren des WS 2005/2006 erst gerade in die Startlcher!!!
Zunchst werden erstmal wieder nur neue eidesstaatliche Versicherungen eingefordert und mitte-ende Februar sind dann Verhandlungen- zumindest fr Zahnmedizin luft das so!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## yzBastian

Beim Klagen gilt: Abwarten und Tee trinken! ;)

Etwas Anderes wird uns auch nicht brig bleiben!

----------


## Medicus85

Fr die Humanmedizin ist schon alles gelaufen , alle eilantrge wurden zurckgewiesen aufgrund der berbuchung.
Fr die Zahnmedizin ist noch alles am Laufen. Da hast du vollkommen recht.
Medicus

----------


## Medicus85

achja , das bezieht sich auf HH :P

----------


## jessemetcalfe

Alles klar, ich sprach ja auch lediglich von der Zahnmedizin.
Gibt es hier zufllig Leute,die auch gerade in HH klagen???
Hier ist ja das besondere Schmankerl, dass nach dem NC der Klger ausgewhlt wird!!!!
Und das bei eventuellen 30 verfgbaren Pltzen, drfte wohl gar nicht so schlecht sein.............

----------


## Medicus85

30 pltze waeren doch genial!! Viel GLck weiterhin!

----------


## yzBastian

rger mich gerade Schwarz, dass ich mit meinem recht brauchbaren NC nicht in HH klage...  :grrrr....:

----------


## jannike

hey,

oh man, htt ich das gewusst, htt ich auch in hh geklagt mit 1,8  :Frown:  . dummerweise hab ich gieen, kiel und aachen genommen. war nicht gerade sinnvoll. von gieen und kiel kam schon ne absage. ich halte eh nicht viel vom klagen und halte das fr reine abzocke, aber meine eltern hielten es fr sinnvoll... euch weiterhin viel erfolg, irgendwann muss das ja klappen mit dem studienplatz ;)!

----------


## Honny

ach waer das schoen wenn meine eltern das sinnvoll finden wuerden. dann wuerden sie mir evtl auch kohle dafuer geben...   :Nixweiss:  

zu hamburg: dass hamburg nach nc geht ist noch nicht die ganze wahrheit. 75% (glaube ich) der erklagten plaetze werden erstmal unter denjenigen klaegern verteilt, die hamburg auch bei der zvs-bewerbung genannt haben. unter denen dann auch wieder nach nc, das stimmt aber auch nur zur haelfte, denn ein geringer anteil (20%??) werden nach wartezeit verteilt.
die restlichen 25% werden unter allen anderen verteilt nach gleichen kriterien verteilt.
so oder aehnlich isses glaub ich   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## yzBastian

Mal eine ganz praktische Frage. Hat jemand berhaupt hier aus dem Forum einen erhalten?  :hmmm...:

----------


## Medicus85

da war doch einer ,der unter den Glcklichen 50 in Leipzig war.
Aber anscheinend haben reichlich mehr Leute bers Losverfahren einen Platz bekommen ( das regulre , auerhalb des Gerichts.)

----------


## yzBastian

Ich bin schon am berlegen, ob ich etwas angestellt habe, was begrnden wrde, dass ich Null Glck bei Losen jeglicher Art habe...  :Keks:

----------


## Jauheliha

> Aber anscheinend haben reichlich mehr Leute bers Losverfahren einen Platz bekommen ( das regulre , auerhalb des Gerichts.)



Hey,

das ist wohl wahr... habe letzte Woche Post aus Gttingen bekommen. Die freien Pltze aus dem ersten Semester gehen allesamt nicht an die Klger, das Losverfahren luft also immernoch, Wahnsinn, oder? 
Es sind entweder 6 oder 10, hab den Brief grad nicht hier, und Vollstudienpltze... knnen ja mal den Losverfahrens-Thread wieder rauskramen...   :hmmm...:

----------


## LaTraviata

Wow... die losen immer noch???  Htte ich gar nicht mit gerechnet, zumal ich jetzt nach Chile fliege... fr ganze zwei Monate!!! Wahrscheinlich klappt dann das mit dem Los, nur ich bin nicht rechtzeitig zurck  :Grinnnss!: ... Oh my god   :Oh nee...:  

Naja, Hirngespinste eben!!!
Liene Gre, viel Glck weiterhin,
L.

----------


## FrederikMD

Mal ganz im Ernst, folgendes sind keine Kriterien, die einen guten Arzt ausmachen:

- Geduld (z.B. 8 Semester auf einen Studienplatz zu warten. Dass Wartesemester da ein Bonus sind, ist doch ein Scherz).

- glueck (bei der verlosung eines Studienplatzes...)

- Geld (fuer einen Anwalt, der dann eine kapazitaetsklage durchbringen soll).

- Abi 1,x mit Kunst und Deutsch lk (da ist die ZVS doch echt blind)

Ich komme mir schon etwas bloed vor, wenn ich mir einen guten Abiturienten angucke und der sich dann sagen lassen muss, ihm fehle das  Zeug zum guten Arzt. Jeder kann doch oeffentlich die Kriterien fuer einen Studienplatz einsehen, da liegt der Schnitt immer irgendwo zwischen 1,5 - 2,0. Wenn man sich da etwas bemueht, ist man drin. Man mag sich ja ueber die Auswahlkriterien streiten, die Abinote ist bei einem 18 jaehrigen echt das objektivstel, ggf. mit Auswahlgespraech. Aber welcher Arbeitgeber moechte den akademisches Mittelmass einladen? Nur von der Uni wird es dauernd verlangt. Ist es eine Qualifikation, nahe bei den Eltern zu studieren, ein Kind zu haben etc?? No offense, aber es ist schon ein komisches Anspruchsdenken mit dem Recht auf einen Studienplatz.

----------


## yzBastian

Mchte kurz zum Ausdruck bringen, dass ich FrederikMDs Beitrag sehr gelungen finde. Denke, er hat viele richtige Punkte, aus meiner Sicht, klar herausgestellt!

Habe hnliche Erfahrungen sammeln knnen. Dass allerdings jemand, der qualifiziert ist (!) und ein Kind hat, natrlich gern nahe bei dem Kind bleiben will, finde ich schon vllig in Ordnung.  :hmmm...:  Das hat aber auch nur was mit der Ortsverteilung zu tun.

Dass die ZVS nicht zwingend objektiv ist, ist ja nun klar. Das ist aber ein systemimmanenter Fehler, wenn ich mir die Bildungsabschlsse und die Niveauunterschiede mal genau ansehe. Kann einem schon ein wenig Wut als Wartendem im Bauch erzeugen...

----------


## Mati

Finde ich nicht.

Denn er hat nur eine Aussage: Wer aus irgendwelchen Grnden, ganz egal welche, einen entsprechenden Abischnitt verpasst hat, hat das Recht auf einen Medizinstudienplatz verwirkt?

Kann doch nicht sein!

----------


## FrederikMD

Nun, so laeuft es in jedem anderen auf Wettbewerb ausgelegten System. Dass der NC so hoch liegt, ist ja mitunter auch durch die vielen Sonderregeln mitbedingt. Aber kann jemand, der den NC nur knapp verpasst hat, einem Wartenden (mit schlechterer Qualifikation) vorgezogen werden? Ausserdem, Abi ist ja keine Pruefung eines Tages, sondern ein Schnitt ueber viele Faecher und 2 Jahre- ich denke schon, dass man dort von Einfluss nehmen kann. 

Macht doch mal einen Vorschlag, welche Auswahlkriterien ihr wichtig faendet?

----------


## Dressman

> Mal ganz im Ernst, folgendes sind keine Kriterien, die einen guten Arzt ausmachen:
> 
> - Geduld (z.B. 8 Semester auf einen Studienplatz zu warten. Dass Wartesemester da ein Bonus sind, ist doch ein Scherz).
> 
> - glueck (bei der verlosung eines Studienplatzes...)
> 
> - Geld (fuer einen Anwalt, der dann eine kapazitaetsklage durchbringen soll).
> 
> - Abi 1,x mit Kunst und Deutsch lk (da ist die ZVS doch echt blind)


sicherlich machen die oben aufgefhrten kriterien keinen guten arzt aus. aber im bezug auf die wartenden: irgendwie muss, zumindest in meinen augen, jedem die chance gegeben werden das zu studieren, was er gerne mchte.




> Jeder kann doch oeffentlich die Kriterien fuer einen Studienplatz einsehen, da liegt der Schnitt immer irgendwo zwischen 1,5 - 2,0. Wenn man sich da etwas bemueht, ist man drin.


ja, aber dann muss man halt schon relativ frh wissen, dass man medizin studieren mchte. ich fr meinen teil habe schwierigkeiten damit mich fr etwas zu motivieren (in diesem fall lernen), wenn ich eh nicht wei was ich machen soll. das ich das jetzt ausbaden muss, ist ja berhaupt keine frage, aber ich denke es gibt mehr als nur mich, die erst nach dem abitur merken, dass das fach xyz genau das ist, was sie machen wollen. 




> Man mag sich ja ueber die Auswahlkriterien streiten, die Abinote ist bei einem 18 jaehrigen echt das objektivstel, ggf. mit Auswahlgespraech. Aber welcher Arbeitgeber moechte den akademisches Mittelmass einladen? Nur von der Uni wird es dauernd verlangt.


Die Abinote ist vielleicht das derzeit objektivste mittel zur erfassung von "elite" und "mittelmass". aber in meinen augen, nicht das beste! und um, wie du bereits gebeten hast, einen vorschlag zu machen: fhren wir erst einmal das zentral abi ein. ein teil knnte auch wieder ber einen medizinertest (damit meine ich einen besseren meditest als den, den wir schon mal hatten...) zugelassen werden. problem ist hier natrlich wieder das geld und das alles von nur einem test abhngt.




> Ist es eine Qualifikation, nahe bei den Eltern zu studieren, ein Kind zu haben etc??


also diese qualifikationen, wie du sie nennst, geben ja auch kein recht auf einen platz. aber wenn jmd. sich anstrengt und sein 1,6 abi schafft und aufgrund seiner fam. lage nunmal nicht wegziehen kann, dann sollte er doch trotzdem die chance haben studieren zu knnen! das es soz. kriterien bei der ortsverteilung gibt finde ich persnlich richtig.

schne gre
dressman

p.s. wir knnen die diskussion gerne fortsetzen, nur denke ich, dass dieser thread ehr ungeeignet dafr ist. anderer thread gerne oder halt pm

----------


## Dressman

> Hey,
> 
> das ist wohl wahr... habe letzte Woche Post aus Gttingen bekommen. Die freien Pltze aus dem ersten Semester gehen allesamt nicht an die Klger, das Losverfahren luft also immernoch, Wahnsinn, oder? 
> Es sind entweder 6 oder 10, hab den Brief grad nicht hier, und Vollstudienpltze... knnen ja mal den Losverfahrens-Thread wieder rauskramen...


sorry fr doppelposting, aber das andere war schon so lang und ein vllig anderes thema!

das die in gtting noch losen finde ich echt super   :Top:  allerdings kann ich mir trotzdem vorstellen, dass noch pltze "frei geklagt" werden. wenn gtting sagt sie stellen 250 pltze zur verfgung und es wird wirklich so lange gelost bist 250 voll sind, ist das ne super sache, aber die klage zielt ja darauf ab, dass sie eigentlich mehr htten zur verfgung stellen mssen.

die uni knnte sich dem ja nur durch eine "berbuchung" entziehen und selbst dann kann immer noch jmd. sagen: ihr meint ihr habt 250 pltze und habt 270 anfangen lassen, vielleicht gehen aber auch 280.

aber danke fr die info das noch gelost wird!!! eine rea des losverfahren-threads gibts dann hoffentlich bald von selbst, wenn jmd. posten kann, dass er einen platz zugelost bekommen hat ;)

----------


## blondesengelchen31

> Aber kann jemand, der den NC nur knapp verpasst hat, einem Wartenden (mit schlechterer Qualifikation) vorgezogen werden?


Warum soll denn einer, der wartet weniger Qualifikation besitzen?! Oder versteh ich deine Aussage falsch?  :Hh?:  
Natrlich ist die Abi-Note immer noch das ausschlaggebenste Kriterium, aber ich kann doch einem mit nem schlechterem Abi nicht verbieten das zu studieren, was er will!
Wie mein Vorredner schon gesagt hat, ist sich nicht jeder schon sein ganzes Leben sicher, dass er mal Medizin studieren will! Mediziner-Test wre da wirklich keine schlechte Idee, da man da doch sehen knnte, wer sich wirklich fr den Studiengang einsetzten wrde!  ::-angel:  
Schne Gre

----------


## 08/16

> Warum soll denn einer, der wartet weniger Qualifikation besitzen?! Oder versteh ich deine Aussage falsch?  
> Natrlich ist die Abi-Note immer noch das ausschlaggebenste Kriterium, aber ich kann doch einem mit nem schlechterem Abi nicht verbieten das zu studieren, was er will![...]


das problem ist nur dass solche leute vom momentanen system solange hngengelassen werden, bis sie ganz von selbst keinen nerv mehr haben zu warten, bzw so langsam in die zeit kommen, wo andere schon jahrelang arbeiten.
 :Aufgepasst!:

----------


## yzBastian

Ganz ehrlich, auch wenn ich mit meinem knapp ber 2-Schnitt auch die elende Wartezeit abreien muss, finde ich das irgendwo doch gerechtfertigt. Schwer zu sagen.

Problem sind die, die nur knapp nicht reingekommen sind. Zhle mich dazu.

Wenn jemand ein 3,x Abitur macht, egal wo, dann deutet das zumindest darauf hin, dass er faul war. Wobei ich den NC aufgrund der oben genannten massiven Unterschiede fr nicht wirklich reprsentativ halte. Notensprnge sind aber schon ein Indiz. Fr was, kann sich jeder selbst berlegen.  :hmmm...: 

Viele Gre aus dem Schnee,
Basti

----------


## Imperium

Jeder sollte eben die Mglichkeit haben einen Platz zu bekommen. Wenn man die Kriterien nicht erfllt, dann muss man halt warten, was ich gerechte finde. Nur dass die WS-Quote immer kleiner wird ist eben eine Sauerei. Ansonsten kann man die Lcke eben schn mit einer Ausbildung fllen.

----------


## yzBastian

Gebe dir da recht.

<Ironie an>Nur heute kann man bei vielleicht 10 ntigen WS ja schon sogar ein paar Jahre Berufserfahrung mitbringen nach der Ausbildung.  :Grinnnss!: <Ironie aus>

----------


## blondesengelchen31

Kurz zum Topic:

Mnchen soll gestern Pltze an Klger vergeben haben!!  :Aufgepasst!:  
Hab zumindest von einem gelesen, der seit gestern Bescheid hat!  ::-angel:

----------


## yzBastian

> Hab zumindest von einem gelesen, der seit gestern Bescheid hat!


Auch, wenn ich da nicht geklagt habe, aber aus Interesse, wo hast du das gelesen?  :bhh:

----------


## blondesengelchen31

Die Fachschaft der Uni Mnchen hat ja ein eigenes Forum - und da hat gestern jemand geschrieben, dass er gerade einen Platz bekommen hat!! ber Klage!

www.medi-board.de 
Unter Erstsemester steht das, wenn du es nachlesen willst!  :Top:  

Finde es ja komisch, dass mir jemand, der dort studiert erzhlt hat, dass die Pltz nur "normal" verlost werden und jetzt mussten sie doch Pltze an Klger vergeben!    :schnarch...:  
 ::-dance:

----------


## blondesengelchen31

:Blush:  Nun, kann sein, dass das jetzt mit Mnchen doch nicht stimmt!!
Hat sich glaub ich doch nur als Scherz erwiesen (oder auch nicht?! - 100%ig kann ich es nicht sagen!)!
Ach wie ich das liebe, wenn man hofft, was ernsthaftes zu lesen und informiert zu werden und dann....*schnief*
Naja,  :Keks: 

Stimmt, jetzt wohl doch! Ahhhh, ich werde wahnsinnig!!!  :Grinnnss!:  
Derjenige hat den Beitrag wohl fr eine Bekannte geschrieben... 
Ach, ich berlass es einfach euch, darber zu entscheiden!  :Party:

----------


## yzBastian

Der Bruder des Onkels der Schwester der besten Freundin des Schwipp-Schwagers....verstehe!  :Grinnnss!: 

Also, lat euch nicht von solchen Finten verrckt machen!  :hmmm...:

----------


## Dressman

Hi!

Gttingen:

Zahnmedizin -> 10 pltze fr 140 bewerber, es wird aber vermutet, dass min. 20 einen platz bereits haben und somit nur 100-120 bewerber brigbleiben

humanmedizin -> 115 weitere pltze fr etwa 700 bis 750 studienplatzbewerber (allerdings wei ich nicht, ob es sich hierbei um teilzeit handelt)

die verlosungen finden wohl erst im neuen jahr statt


guten rutsch!!

----------


## Honny

alle humani-plaetze sind teilstudienplaetze...

----------


## Medicus85

Omann , in Gttingen gibs einen Bewerber weniger, d.h., falls ich einen Platz dort bekomme , kriegt ihn ein anderer :P

----------


## MediFreaK

> Omann , in Gttingen gibs einen Bewerber weniger, d.h., falls ich einen Platz dort bekomme , kriegt ihn ein anderer :P


hast du nen platz irgendwo bekommen??

----------


## blondesengelchen31

> hast du nen platz irgendwo bekommen??


Ja, ja, unser lieber Medicus hat doch einen Losplatz fr Zahnmedizin in Dsseldorf bekommen... Glckspilz der...  :Top:  Und fr Psycho glaub ich auch, hat er aber dann nicht angenommen!

----------


## Dressman

<--- rangplatz 21 (von 115) in gttingen

aber ich bin mir sicher, dass die uni beschwerde einlegen wird... ist halt nur die frage, wie viele dann wirklich anfangen drfen! ein vergleich mit 25 wrde mir reichen   ::-dance:

----------


## Medicus85

WOher weisst du deinen Rang?? Du Glckspilz!!! da kann ich dir doch nur gratulieren und alles alles Gute wnschen! Platz 21 wird ausreichen... 100%!!!
Max 30 Pltze werden zurueckgezogen!!! Da bin ich mir sicher!!! 
Also viel Spass beim Studieren!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## JVVV

> Omann , in Gttingen gibs einen Bewerber weniger, d.h., falls ich einen Platz dort bekomme , kriegt ihn ein anderer :P


Hmm irgendwie denke ich gerad ber meinen Zulassungsbescheid nach
"Zulassungsbescheid zum WiSem =05/06
Studiengang 01:33 Medizin
Studienort: 103 U Gttingen
"
 :Blush:  

ich wollte den Studienort so oder so nicht, freut mich umso mehr, dass ihn jemand anders eher gebraucht hat ...

----------


## Timo05

hallo alle zusammen.....und zwar hab ich mal ne frage.....bernimmt eigentlich die  rechtsschutzversicherung die kosten bei einer studienplatzklage?? hab mich da mal bei der versicherung erkundigt....dort sagte man mir, dass es von fall zu fall verschieden ist und man es nicht einfach so pauschal sagen kann.....hat jemand von euch schon mal erfahrungen damit gemacht? kann es wirklich sein, dass die versicherung die kosten bernimmt oder mchte der mich nur hinhalten in der hoffnung, dass ich evtl ein vertrag abschliesse??

mfg Timo

----------


## Zoidberg

Die Rechtsschutz bernimmt das mit Sicherheit nicht.

----------


## Honny

es gibt sogar schon rechtsschutzversicherungen die damit werben kapazitaetsklagen zu uebernehmen. allerdings ist das lustige, dass auch die dann (meist) nicht zahlen. es gibt wohl vereinzelt faelle wo kosten uebernommen werden, aber das ist tatsaechlich die absolute ausnahme.
zudem sollte dir klar sein, dass eine neu abgeschlossene rechtsschutzversicherung bei klagen die von einem selbst ausgehen (was hier der fall waere) erst - je nach versicherung - nach 3-6 monaten greifen.

----------


## Falap

auf jeden fall muss es eine rechtsschutzversicherung sein verwaltungsklagen beinhaltet und das ist eben bei so normalen rechtsschutzversicherungen, wie se de meisten haben, nicht der fall und wie mein vorredner sagte, eine abschlieen und kurz darauf klagen geht so wie so nicht.

----------


## Dressman

> WOher weisst du deinen Rang?? Du Glckspilz!!! da kann ich dir doch nur gratulieren und alles alles Gute wnschen! Platz 21 wird ausreichen... 100%!!!
> Max 30 Pltze werden zurueckgezogen!!! Da bin ich mir sicher!!! 
> Also viel Spass beim Studieren!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!



mein rang stand in einem schreiben vom anwalt. gestern ist ein neuer brief gekommen, in dem steht:

Zugleich mssen wir darauf hinweisen, dass die Universitt Gttingen offensichtlich die Zulassungsbescheide nicht zu verschicken gedenkt. Sie hat am heutigen Tag beim OVG Lneburg einen Aussetzungsantrag (d.h. einen Antrag auf Aufsetzung der Vollstreckung aus der erstinstanzlichen Entscheidung) gestellt.

wie gesagt, meinet wegen sollen die sich im vergleich auf 50 pltze einigen  :Smilie:

----------


## Medicus85

Ich schtze ,dass sie da nicht viel Erfolg haben werden. Der Grund ist einfach , dass Gerichte sich nicht so leicht von den Unis beeinflussen lassen. 
Wenn es zu einem Vergleich kommen sollte , dann werden kaum Unterschiede zu spren sein.
Also ich schtze schon , dass du mit sehr guten Karten spielst.
Trotzdem viel Glck!!!

----------


## Zoidberg

Ich wre bei allen Vermutungen, die hier verbreitet werden vorsichtig, genausogut kann man auch in die magische Billiardkugel schauen.   ::-oopss:

----------


## Medicus85

Hehe , genau! Wre theoretisch besser...was ich nur sagen wollte ist , dass es nicht so oft vorkommt , dass das Gericht sich von seiner Entscheidung so leicht abbringen lsst.
LG

----------


## Kad123

hoffentlich hast du recht. aber ich glaube auch, dass die chancen sehr gut stehen, da die uni in den letzten 2 semestern einspruch erhoben hatte, der immer abgelehnt wurde.

----------


## Dressman

ich finde nur 115 ist mal 'ne heftige Zahl, wenn man bedenkt, dass nur knapp 180 ber die ZVS zugelassen wurden!?

----------


## Jauheliha

Naja, aber es ist ja nicht das erste Mal, dass geklagt wurde... und soviel mehr als letztes Jahr sind es dann auch nicht, wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe...

----------


## jessemetcalfe

Jungs und Mdels,es ist so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche, dass ihr alle wieder rausgeklagt werdet!
Meine Tante sitzt ganz zufllig im Vorzimmer des Dekans und da alufen die Drhte hei!!!!!!!!
Die Gegenklage seitens der Uni Gttingen im Begriff zu greifen!!!
Tut mir ja echt leid, aber das wars wohl fr euch!
Mal im Ernst: die 115 sind absolut berhaupt nicht tragbar!!!!

----------


## netfinder

was fuer ein herzzereissender Beitrag...  :bhh:   :Keks:

----------


## thorsten83

> Jungs und Mdels,es ist so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche, dass ihr alle wieder rausgeklagt werdet!
> Meine Tante sitzt ganz zufllig im Vorzimmer des Dekans und da alufen die Drhte hei!!!!!!!!
> Die Gegenklage seitens der Uni Gttingen im Begriff zu greifen!!!
> Tut mir ja echt leid, aber das wars wohl fr euch!
> Mal im Ernst: die 115 sind absolut berhaupt nicht tragbar!!!!


Ist ja auch logisch, dass dort die Drhte hei laufen. Und dass der Anwalt der Uni Gttingen versucht etwas gegen die neuen Studenten zu unternehmen ist auch logisch (dafr wird er ja auch von der Uni bezahlt). Aber du wirst doch nicht glauben, dass die Richter nun vllig anders entscheiden werden, als ihre Kollegen zuvor.

----------


## Medicus85

> Ist ja auch logisch, dass dort die Drhte hei laufen. Und dass der Anwalt der Uni Gttingen versucht etwas gegen die neuen Studenten zu unternehmen ist auch logisch (dafr wird er ja auch von der Uni bezahlt). Aber du wirst doch nicht glauben, dass die Richter nun vllig anders entscheiden werden, als ihre Kollegen zuvor.


Mein Reden!...
Der Beitrag eben war ja wohl derbe sinnlos...Ich glaub kaum , dass sie da tatenlos zugucken werden....hat noch nie eine Uni gemacht bei einer so groen Zahl von erklagten Pltzen.(auer Leipzig und dresden, die anscheinend einen pakt mit den Anwlten haben...fifty-fifty ,oder so   :Woow:  )
Alsooooo....Die Richter lassen sich nicht so leicht davon abbringen , v.A. weil dadurch ihre Glaubwrdigkeit abnehmen wrde....und wer kann sich das schon als Richter leisten?!?!?!?!
Nunja...
wie gesagt...weiter spekulieren bringt nix...aber ich schtze mal es werden doch noch 150 Pltze *rofl*
LG
Medicus

----------


## Hellequin

> Aber du wirst doch nicht glauben, dass die Richter nun vllig anders entscheiden werden, als ihre Kollegen zuvor.


In Ulm haben sie vor etwa 1 Jahr einen Groteil der eingeklagten Studenten wieder rausgeklagt.  :hmmm...:

----------


## Mati

> Mein Reden!...
> Der Beitrag eben war ja wohl derbe sinnlos...Ich glaub kaum , dass sie da tatenlos zugucken werden....hat noch nie eine Uni gemacht bei einer so groen Zahl von erklagten Pltzen.(auer Leipzig und dresden, die anscheinend einen pakt mit den Anwlten haben...fifty-fifty ,oder so   )
> Alsooooo....Die Richter lassen sich nicht so leicht davon abbringen , v.A. weil dadurch ihre Glaubwrdigkeit abnehmen wrde....und wer kann sich das schon als Richter leisten?!?!?!?!


Unsinn. Habe das gerade am eigenen Leib erfahren, auch in Ulm, war die Berufungsentscheidung zum Verfahren zum WS 04/05. Klage abgeschmettert, nachdem ich eigentlich schon nen Platz sicher hatte!

----------


## Wombat

Wie kann man denn wieder rausgeklagt werden und mit welcher Begrndung?

----------


## Mati

Wenn die Berufung zugelassen wurde, gibts halt ein neues Verfahren. Die Begrndung ist leider einige DINA4-Seiten lang...

----------


## Hellequin

In Ulm hatten die Klgeranwlte  unter anderem damit argumentiert, das studentische Tutorien die Professoren entlasten und diese aufgrund dessen in der Lage wren mehr Studenten zu betreuen. Die Uni hat dann einige dieser Tutorien abgeschafft und ist dann in Berufung gegangen. Das Ergebnis bestand dann halt darin das ein Groteil der Eingeklagten wieder rausgeflogen ist.

----------


## LaTraviata

na dann hat wohl niemand von der sache profitieren koennen (ausser den anwaelten in finanzieller hinsicht)... dumm gelaufen! zum nachteil der klaeger, der studenten, der uni, der reputation der kanzlei...  :peng:

----------


## Dressman

> Die Gegenklage seitens der Uni Gttingen im Begriff zu greifen!!!


Ich denke mal, dass du die Beschwerde meinst! Zunchst einmal wrde es mich wundern, wenn das OVG Lneburg (zustndig fr die Beschwerde) schon nach nur wenigen Wochen eine Entscheidung trifft, wo es im WS 04/05 noch gut ein Jahr gerbraucht hat. Aber nun gut, Wunder gibt es immer wieder, wieso nicht auch einmal im deutschen Beamtentum!?




> Tut mir ja echt leid, aber das wars wohl fr euch!


Desweiteren kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, dass das OVG Lneburg dem VG Gttingen der maen ber den Kahn fahren wird und sagt: Ihr da unten knnt sowas von nicht rechnen, keiner der 115 Pltze ist begrndet. Aber nun gut, wir werden es sehen.





> Jungs und Mdels,es ist so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche, dass ihr alle wieder rausgeklagt werdet!
> Tut mir ja echt leid, aber das wars wohl fr euch!
> Mal im Ernst: die 115 sind absolut berhaupt nicht tragbar!!!!


sorry, aber hr nur ich den gnnenden Unterton? jessemetcalfe, korrigiere mich, wenn ich falsch liege! Bin nur etwas verwundert, insbesondere, wenn man sich ltere Beitrge von dir durchliest.

Schnen Gru 
Dressman

----------


## thorsten83

> In Ulm hatten die Klgeranwlte  unter anderem damit argumentiert, das studentische Tutorien die Professoren entlasten und diese aufgrund dessen in der Lage wren mehr Studenten zu betreuen. Die Uni hat dann einige dieser Tutorien abgeschafft und ist dann in Berufung gegangen. Das Ergebnis bestand dann halt darin das ein Groteil der Eingeklagten wieder rausgeflogen ist.



In Ulm war es aber keineswegs eine Anzahl von 110 Studenten. Im brigen konnten alle Studenten das 1. Semester fertigstudieren und einige sind dann an anderen Unis untergekommen.  (nur der Korrektheit halber   :Grinnnss!:  )

Auerdem ist Ulm jetzt auch nicht gerade die Wunsch-Uni Nr.1   ::-stud:  
(stndig Nebel und die Uni schaut von auen aus, als ob sie im nchsten Moment einstrzen wrde - eben eine typische 70erJahre-Beton-Blocksnde)

----------


## Medicus85

Jap , dieser Unterton war nicht zu berhren. Ich frage mich gerade ob er/sie einen Studienplatz hat ...weil wenn nicht wrd ich einfach mal sagen: da spricht die pure Eifersucht und Verzweiflung...

----------


## jessemetcalfe

Jepp Freunde der Sonne,

was den Studienplatz angeht, so muss ich euch enttuschen.
Habe mittlerweile auch einen erklagt, in Hannover allerdings!
Ich habe lediglich versucht, die Situation aufzuklren und ein paar Kollektivoptimisten ein wenig den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen  :Party:

----------


## Dressman

"den kollektivoptimisten" den wind aus den segeln zu nehmen ist ja nicht schlimm, aber halt so zu schreiben, als wenn es dich freut, dass die leute sich erst ber einen studienplatz freuen knnen und jetzt doch keinen mehr haben ist doch irgendwo verwunderlich, schlielich hast du dir deinen ja auch erklagt.

----------


## Hellequin

> In Ulm war es aber keineswegs eine Anzahl von 110 Studenten. Im brigen konnten alle Studenten das 1. Semester fertigstudieren und einige sind dann an anderen Unis untergekommen.  (nur der Korrektheit halber   )


Es hatten sich 74 Leute eingeklagt und davon sind 64 wieder rausgeflogen. Das sind 86%.

----------


## Medicus85

In Hannover ist es also auch fr dieses Jahr gelaufen????@Jesse Oder ist das noch vom letzten jahr?

----------


## thorsten83

> Es hatten sich 74 Leute eingeklagt und davon sind 64 wieder rausgeflogen. Das sind 86%.


  :Grinnnss!:  Da hat aber jemand geschummelt. Knnte schwren, dass vor ner Stunde noch 68% dastand.

Immerhin konnten 10 weiterstudieren. Und die Profs drfen mehr arbeiten, da es weniger Tutoren gibt. Ist doch super!

----------


## jessemetcalfe

@medicus


Ich spreche hier auch allerdings von Zahnmedizin!!
wei wirklich nicht genau, wie es mit Humanmedizin aussieht!

----------


## Falap

komisch, dass es in Hannover irgendwelche Pltze gab (egal Zahn oder Human) hab ich berhaupt nicht mitgekriegt. Naja

Zum Thema Tutoren wollte ich noch sagen, es kommt auch schon mal vor, wie in Gieen z.B. dass die Professoren gewissen Tutorenstundeneinrichten, die sie nicht in den Stundenplan eintragen, und somit offiziell gar nicht stattfinden. Da knnen dann die Studenten zwar hingehen, es kann aber keine sagen, die Uni knnte mehr Studenten aufnehmen.

----------


## Medicus85

Na dann Glckwunsch  :Smilie: 
Humanmedizin ist anscheinend noch nicht gelaufen!!

----------


## heideloldenburgerin

doch mein freund der im 3. sem an der mhh studiert meinte dass wieder neue durch klagen reingekommen wren... frag aber bitte nicht wieviele!

----------


## Medicus85

Jap,ich meine aber nicht ins hhere Semester...die erstsemestler sind noch nicht durch  :Smilie:

----------


## heideloldenburgerin

nein meinte die erstis, wusste gar nich dass man sich auch ins hhere semester einklagen kann, aber na ja!

----------


## Honny

dann hat dein bruder dich veraeppelt oder falsch informiert.
die auslosung bei den erstis is in hannover noch nich gelaufen. 
aber auch dort werden an die 100 plaetze erwartet.

----------


## Medicus85

naja , 100 Plaetze ist doch ein wenig viel, oder?

----------


## Dressman

in gttingen wurden 50 erwartet und es wurden 115... da halte ich 100 in hannover noch nicht mal fr so unrealistisch

----------


## dreamchaser

Woher sind denn die Zahlen aus Hannover??? Haben ja jetzt den Modellstudiengang - angeblich soll da nix mehr zu holen sein !?

----------


## Flachzange1985

Ich glaube mein anwalt hatte geschrieben, dass er berprft, ob durch den modellstudiengang es zulssig sei, dass weniger studenten reingeklagt werden drfen. Scheint nicht der fall zu sein, anders kann ich mir diese zahl nicht erklren. Aber wann werden diese pltze vergeben, wei das einer?

----------


## Falap

naja letztes Jahr gab es ja auch fast 100 pltze und die entscheidung ist kurz vor eihnachten gefallen.
Das es diesmal ins neue Jahr geht wird wohl daran liegen das eszum einen wieder mehr klger gibt und es sich dieses Jahr so wie so weiter in die Lnge zieht, und dieser Sache mit dem Modellstudiengang...
naja 
Abwarten und Tee trinken

----------


## yzBastian

Noch mal deutlich: Aus Hannover gab es noch keine Entscheidung, oder?

----------


## Honny

rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrroechtoeg!

----------


## yzBastian

Daaaaaaannkkeeeeee!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## dreamchaser

Da bin ich ja mal gespannt. Der Modellstudiengang wurde ja deshalb so schnell eingefhrt, weil es letztes Jahr 97 Rechtsmediziner in Hannover gab - von denen werden wohl nicht wirklich viele in die Klinik bernommen, wenn das Physikum im August so gut ausfllt wie das letztes Jahr.

----------


## Dressman

meines wissens nach wurde letztes jahr kein student mit einem teilzeitstudienplatz in hannover ins 5. fs zugelassen, weil das physikum so gut ausfiel.

----------


## yzBastian

Dressman liegt da richtig. Habe ich auch gelesen. In Hannover ist brigens die QUote generell recht hoch, was die Physikumsbesteher angeht.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Falap

das ist immer so ne sache, davor das jahr war die rate bei 60 % oder so, da haben sie die zgel angezogen und die testst leichter gemacht oder so, aber dieses Jahr werden sicherlich nicht wieder 90 % durchkommen so wie letztes jahr

----------


## heideloldenburgerin

jo die mssen aber schon gucken dass die einige durchbringen weil die wiederholer ja eher schlecht mit den hannibal leuten des physikum machen knnen...

----------


## Falap

Es gab gestern Studienpltze an der Martin-Luther-Universitt Halle,
wei jemand wieviele ????

----------


## Kad123

das ist bestimmt wie bei uns beim abitur. das war so, dass sie in einem jahr das abi schwer gemacht haben, dann ist es schlecht ausgefallen und im nchsten jahr war es dann zu leicht. irgendwie ist es anscheinend schwer bei sowas einen mittelweg zu finden.   :Nixweiss:

----------


## Honny

es gab gestern plaetze in halle? das wuerde mich jetz enorm wundern, da ich davon rein gar nix weiss...

woher hast du diese info? kann die wer bestaetigen/erweitern?

----------


## Falap

news auf der seite www.studienplatz-klage.de,
da steht dann noch das die pltze aus einem Vergleich herkommen und es sich um vollstudienpltze beginndend WS 2005/2006 handelt

----------


## Honny

hattest recht... es sind 30 plaetze im vergleich zustande gekommen.

----------


## medicus164

Ich berlege auch zu klagen. nur in der zvs bieten sich soviele anwlte an. woher soll man da rausfinden wer eher abzocker ist und wer einen wirklich helfen mchte ???
Naja, mal sehn wie chancen fr zahnmedizin stehen?! Ist es besser in den neuen Bundeslndern zu klagen? 

Greetz Benni   :dumdiddeldum...:

----------


## Falap

Das Problem ist nur, dass das Klagen immer schwieriger wird, da immer mehr Leute klagen. Bei Zahnmedizin sind die Wahrscheinlichkeiten geringfgig grer wrde ich sagen.
Mit dem Anwalt kann ich dir auch nichts sagen, am besten du fragst einen der schonmal geklagt hat und der Anwalt sollte seine Kanzlei nicht so weit von dir zu Hause weghaben.
Auerdem solltest du noch daran denken, dass die Gerichte in Bad-Wr. eine Frist zur Antragstellung bis zum 15.7. gesetzt haben. Du solltest dann eben dementsprechend frher schon bei einem Anwalt gewesen sein.

----------


## Honny

das argument, dass der anwalt nicht so weit vom eigenen wohnort weg sein soll kann ich nicht nachvollziehen? wo liegt der vorteil? der anwalt muss dich weder sehen noch die eigenheiten deiner region kennen um deine interessen zu vertreten, aber naja...
im osten klagen macht im gesamten mehr sinn, da die ostdeutschen unis durchschnittlich mehr plaetze - und auch recht fruehzeitig - zu verfuegung stellen. allerdings wuerd ich mich da nich allein drauf verlassen...

----------


## Falap

naja man wird ja am anfang wenigstens einmal hingehn zur info und dann is doof wenn man im norden wohnt und nach bayern frht, aber eigentlich hast du recht.

----------


## Honny

wieso hingehen zur info?
das kann man doch alles schriftlich machen.
ich kenn meinen anwalt nur von nem bildchen her... und will den auch gar nich kennenlernen... der soll nur das machen, was er als einziges kann   :Meine Meinung:

----------


## yzBastian

Schliee mich an.

Und so viel Beratung braucht es auch nicht. Das kann man am Telefon machen. Ist ja prinzipiell wirklich eine absolute Standardsache an der alle auer man selber gut verdienen! Mit ein paar Wordvorlagen, die einem zusenden zum Ausfllen.  :hmmm...:

----------


## Dressman

In hannover wurden alle antrge abgewiesen, sprich keine pltze. 

In mnchen soll in den nchsten 2-3 wochen eine entscheidung fallen.

Die 30 pltze in halle sollen etwa mitte feb. verlost werden.

achso, geht hierbei brigens um humanmedizin ;)

----------


## Falap

in hannover keine pltze??
wie krass is das denn ?

----------


## dreamchaser

Wie soll es in Hannover auch Pltze geben: im Modellstudiengang gibt es kein Physikum mehr, da ist es schlecht mit Teilstudienpltzen. Und alles andere wird die Uni nicht einfach herausgeben...wo hier die Kapazitten in der Klinik sowieso schon an der Grenze (und teilweise darber) sind.

----------


## Julepule

hey Dressman,

woher hast du denn die Informationen 
und 
weit du noch was ber andere Stdte?

----------


## Medicus85

sicher mit Hannover?

----------


## Medicus85

Und sind es nicht 20 Pltze in Halle?? (will nua wissen :S)

----------


## LaTraviata

... aber das muss ich mal loswerden:
Ich habe mi mal informationshalber Unterlagen von der Sozietaet Zimmerling angefordert. Die sind ja schon ehrlich; sie sagen zumindest, dass sie einen groesseren Klaegeransturm erwarten und die Chancen immer geringer werden...

Ich haette ja eher mit so einem Schreiben  la "wir sind die Helden und verhelfen Ihnen - sofern Sie nur liquide genug sind - innerhalb kuerzester Zeit zu einem Studienplatz!"

Das hat mich mal positiv ueberrascht, da ich ja etwas vorurteilbehaftet war, was diese ganze Kapazitaetsklagerei angeht...

Liebe Gruesse und Euch allen viel Erfolg,
die Lene *wieder etwas dazu gelernt*  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Dressman

@Julepule:

also alle infos die habe, stehen in diesem thread! oftmals waren aber auch andere schneller mit den infos als ich. um welche stadt gehts dir denn?


@medicus: also ich habe 30 pltze gelesen

@latraviata(ich hoffe ich habs richtig geschrieben  :Smilie: ...): ich glaube die info kenne ich ;)

----------


## Anny84

es sind auf jeden Fall 30 Pltze in Halle...wer von euch hat dort geklagt?

wisst ihr, welche "aussichtsreicheren" Stdte dann noch ausstehen?

Die meisten Errterungstermine sind ja schon gelaufen...

Naja, weiterhin Dumchen drcken!

----------


## Medicus85

Also , was ich noch hinzufgen will:
Der einzige Anwalt , bei dem ich klagen wrde ist der Herr Zimmerling.
Viele sind wirklich nicht mal vor gericht anwesend!!!!!!
Ein zweiter sehr berhmter Anwalt (der mich vertreten hat) war waehrend der ganzen Zeit (mit unserem Geld) im Urlaub!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Er hat mir VERSICHERT , dass es Pltze in Hannover geben wird und hat hinzugefgt , dass man halt wieder ein bisschen Losglck braucht.
Zuvor hatte ich ihn gefragt , ob ich das Verfahren in Hannover abbrechen knnte..Er meinte zwar ja, aber fgte meine ach so tollen Chancen noch hinzu.Daraufhin sagte ich dann , es wre Ok.
Also bis auf Herrn Zimmerling hat es auch kein anderer ANwalt verdient daran Geld zu verdienen.  :Meine Meinung:  
Was diese anderen Anwlte machen ist einfach nur ein Haufen Zettel an euch zu schicken , die ausfllen zu lassen und schlielich unsere Namen unter den Klgern einzutragen!
Ich knnte kotzen , wenn ich daran denke , wieviel er daran verdient hat!
Ich knnte noch Sachen erzhlen ....aber habe halt Schi , dass ich dannach rger bekomme...wie auch immer...
P.s.: ich rgere mich weniger darber , dass ich keinen Platz bekommen habe , als darber , dass ich ber einen Anwalt geklagt habe.
LG
Medicus

----------


## Honny

in halle sinds tatsaechlich 30 plaetze... unter vorraussichtlich rund 200 klaegern.
in hannover is noch nix entschieden, es ist gerade mal die erste instanz durch. fuer die hobbyklaeger is jetz schluss... aber da is noch alles offen...

und es gibt noch viele aussichtsreiche entscheidungen... frankfurt, jena, bochum, muenchen... und noch einige mehr...

----------


## Medicus85

Gut , dann pack mal nochmal 400 euro rein da  :Smilie: 
2te Instanz kostet 400 Euro , baby  :Smilie:

----------


## Medicus85

vorraussichtlich ist es aber sogar besser soetwas zu riskieren , wenn man das ntige Geld hat, weil hier halt eigentlich wirklich Pltze erwartet wurden(Hannover) und jetzt die ganzen Leute , die nicht von mamas und papas Portemonaie geklagt haben, aufgeben mssen , weil keine 400 EUro vorhanden sind.
Also Viel GLck dabei ....drcke dir die Daumen

----------


## Falap

@ honny 
wie kommts, dass da nur 200 anteagsteller sind in halle, es gibt doch unis mit weniger pltzen und mehr klgern, obwohl es in halle keinen Gegenanwalt gibt oder doch ????
Oder hat man keine pltze in halle erwartet???

----------


## jessemetcalfe

Sollen es in Halle wirklich nur 200 Klger sein, woher habt Ihr denn diese Info??
Also Halle erweist sich insofern als schwieirg, als das man vor dem 15.72005 bereits Klage eingereicht haben musste!!
Deswegen wahrscheinlich eher weniger Klger.
Genauso sollte es dann auch in Tbingen und Freiburg sein.....

----------


## dreaming

kleine zwischenfrage: wo habt ihr die infos her?

----------


## Falap

@jesse

Diese sache mit den frhen Fristen zur Klageeinreichung, ich dachte das trfe nur in bei den baden-wrt. Universitten zu.

----------


## Dressman

nope, nicht nur bei den unis in baw, sondern auch bei den unis in thringen und sachsen-anhalt htte man die klage vor dem 15.07. einreichen mssen und genau deswegen sind es in halle auch nur die 200 klger. in ulm waren es ja auch so wenig!

das sich die etwa 620 antragsteller in hannover bei einem beschwerdeverfahren erheblich reduzieren ist klar, zumal sich hannover erstmalig anwaltlich vertreten lt, dieses jahr!

@ medicus: wie kommst du darauf, dass es 400 euro kostet?! bei einem streitwert von 5000 euro (hngt ja jetzt vom ovg lneburg ab) wren es 242 euro. das vg hannover hat sogar nur einen streitwert von 2500 euro veranschlagt.

----------


## Honny

zu halle: da wurde das hauptargument bereits genannt. der fruehe klage-ansage-termin. ausserdem kann mittlerweile ein betraechtlicher teil der klaeger keine eidesstattliche erklaerung mehr abgeben an nem anderen ort ne (vorlaeufige) zulassung bekommen zu haben, da viele klaeger bereits woanders (leipzig, dresden, goettingen, ulm etc...) nen platz bekommen haben und somit die zahl immer weiter sinkt. in einigen monaten werdens ueberall keine 50 mehr sein denk ich ma...
zudem muss man auch sagen, dass halle vielleicht nich so der hippe studi-ort is und deshalb das interesse nicht ganz so enorm dort ist ;o)

zu hannover: die 400 sind voellig aus der luft gegriffen. die kosten stehen noch nicht fest. da das VG noch gar nicht entschieden hat ob hannover seinen anwalt selbst bezahlen muss, was immer oefter der fall ist (siehe berlin). zudem haengt die letztendliche summe auch von der anzahl der klaeger un der erklagten plaetze ab.
nur soviel... die erste instanz ist kindergarten und gluecksspiel... das geld zu investieren lohnt sich nur in der zweiten...

----------


## jessemetcalfe

absolut, wenn man bisher noch keinen Platz hat, muss man eben auf Zeit spielen, da es natrlich mit jeder verstrichenen Uni auch immer weniger mitklger werden.
Habt ihr zufllig auch Termine fr Hannover und Halle parat und wei vielleicht irgendwer, wieviele Klger es in Zahnmedizin in Halle gibt???
Musst doch alles bis zum 15.2 in halle ber die Bhne gegangen sein,oder????
hat eigentlich schon jemand was von AAchen und Freiburg gehrt??


guts nchtle  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## Medicus85

ich knnte dir wieder aus einer email von meinem Anwalt zitieren...aber ich traue dem eh nicht mehr...er schreibt: mind.400 Mehrkosten wrden entstehen...

----------


## Medicus85

hier ein auszug:
"Wir werden aller Voraussicht nach Beschwerde einlegen, weil die Entscheidung nach unserer Auffassung falsch ist. Da dies mit zusätzlichen Kosten verbunden sein wird (ca. 400 €), müssen Sie uns hier besonders beauftragen. In der Beschwerdeinstanz wird das nächst höhere Gericht die Kapazität erneut gründlich überprüfen und eine neue Entscheidung treffen. Bitte teilen Sie uns mit, ob wir Sie weiter vertreten sollen."

----------


## supergirl17

Gerichtskosten plus Anwaltskosten?
oder Sicherheitskalkulation????

 :Nixweiss:   :Nixweiss:   :Nixweiss:

----------


## larastra

ich kann mit euch allen mitfhlen!!!!  
ich habe zwar jetzt einen studienplatz aber nicht durch den anwalt, sondern durch das losverfahren. 
ist das nicht ein wenig bld? ich bin zwar heilfroh dass ich einen platz habe, aber den anwalt musste ich (von meinem ersparten) trotzdem bezahlen. 
also 2500 euro fr nichts und wieder nichts sind weg!!!
ist das nicht zum heulen???   :Oh nee...:

----------


## Falap

Ich wrde es so sehen, du hast jetzt einen Platz und dazu kann ich Dir nur gratulieren. Die Freude ber einen Platz wre bei mir grer als das bezhalte Geld

----------


## jessemetcalfe

wie siehts denn nun noch aus mit weiteren infos zu euren anderen Klagen??
Welche Orte habt ihr noch so ausstehen und wie groe chancen rechnet ihr euch so aus??

----------


## yzBastian

Zum Klagen kann ich nur sagen, dass ich da ein wenig frustriert bin.

Bekomme immer nur Rechnungen und negative Bescheide. Die letzte Rechnung kam gerade aus Hannover.

Man muss sich damit auseinandersetzen, dass es eben auch so laufen knnte und man nicht zu sehr frustriert ist!  :hmmm...:

----------


## europerocks2005

Ich verstehe gar nicht das ihr so viel geld fr diese Anwlte ausgibt!!!
Ihr knnt auch selber beim Gericht alles einreichen! Das Gericht hat nmlich in Verwaltungsrechtsachen die Pflicht alles zu berprfen... da muss man nicht gross argumentieren und so.... eure anwlte machen nix anderes als diese Antrge auf einstweilige Anordnung an die Gerichte zu schicken!!!

----------


## yzBastian

Das weiss ich JETZT auch! Vor einem guten halben Jahr dachte ich das noch nicht.   :hmmm...: 

Man bezahlt ja angeblich auch das "Insiderwissen". Also an welcher Uni die Chancen am hchsten sind. Das wird natrlich bei einem "Rundumschlag" eh hinfllig, da man sich ja eh an jede wendet.

----------


## jessemetcalfe

trotzdem kannst du als kleiner "amateurklger" im Falle einer gerichtlichen Anhrung, und das kommt mittlerweile immer hufiger vor,siehe Halle, Dresden, Leipzig , Berlin, uvm., einpacken!!!!
es macht nur sinn selbst die klage einzureichen, solange es bei einer einstweiligen Verfgung bleibt, es also nicht zu einem direkten Prozess kommt.
Ausserdem gibt es zahlreiche Fristen, die es alle zu beachten gilt und da wird man als pirvatklger schnell mal vergessen.also ich wrde mir das sehr gut berlegen..........

----------


## Anny84

hey, wie hoch ist deine Rechnung aus Hannover? Fr das WS 05/06?

----------


## jessemetcalfe

also,die die ich bisher bekommen habe liegt bei 172 !
Klage aber in Zahnmedizin!

----------


## yzBastian

> also,die die ich bisher bekommen habe liegt bei 172 !
> Klage aber in Zahnmedizin!


Ich auch in Zahnmedizin. 181,50 in Hannover. Wie kann das eigentlich sein?!?  Ich glaube, die Wrfeln nicht nur bei den Pltzen, sondern auch bei den Gebhren.  :Grinnnss!: 

Ist schon raus, wer einen der 7 PLtze in Zahnmed bekommt?

----------


## Medicus85

> Ich wrde es so sehen, du hast jetzt einen Platz und dazu kann ich Dir nur gratulieren. Die Freude ber einen Platz wre bei mir grer als das bezhalte Geld


Ist bei mir genauso!!Denn ob du nun den Platz durch deine Klage oder durchs Los bekommen hast!! DU hast deinen Platz! Und das Geld hab ich dann zwangsaweise -wie vorher auch kalkuliert- schon bezahlt.

----------


## Medicus85

Habe fuer Humanmedizin auch ca 170 fuer Hannover zahlen mssen...

----------


## Kad123

also ich musste 122 euro fr humanmedizin in hannover berweisen. weiss es genau, denn ich habs gestern berwiesen.
sehr komisch, dass manche mehr und andere weniger bezahlen mssen.

----------


## Anny84

das versteh ich nicht...hab bis jetzt auch von mehreren VGs eine Rechnung erhalten, aber von Hannover kam bis jetzt gar nichts, obwohl Hannover bei mir auch mit dabei ist.

Auerdem msste doch jeder in gleicher Hhe eine Rechung erhalten, oder? Wir ddoch immer durch alle Klger geteilt oder wisst ihr, wie das luft?

----------


## Kad123

habt ihr alle im ws 2005/06 geklagt?

----------


## Anny84

ich, ja, WS 05/06

----------


## jessemetcalfe

@yzbastian

hab bisher noch nix gehrt.die haben sich da wohl in hannover auf keinen genauen termin festgelegt, oder??!
Sind es also 7 pltze fr Zahnmedizin??!
Hast du von Halle schon was gehrt, wieviele Klger und pltze?!
Wo klagst du noch so??
Bei mir steht noch aachen, rostock, freiburg,tbingen,halle,ahnnover aus!

----------


## Alzheimer

Wenn Ihr Euch in den Studiengang Humanmedizin in Hannover einklagen wollt, dann mu ich euch enttuschen. Die Kapazitten sind ausgeschpft, seit es den Modellstudiengang gibt und unser Dekan hat gesagt, dass keiner der es versucht hat, die Klage gewonnen hat.
 :Aufgepasst!:

----------


## Honny

@ europerocks2005: du scheinst dich in der materie nicht auszukennen. man selbst kann nur in erster instanz ohne anwalt klagen. und selbst da wuerde man als unwissender wohl in jedem zweiten fall mindestens abgewiesen werden weil man formelle fehler begangen hat (fristen, formulare, termine, adressen...). 
man muss seinen anspruch auf nen platz spaetestens in der zweiten instanz begruenden (eigentlich auch in der ersten, nur da reicht es wenns einer macht unter den hunderten). und ab da is schluss mit selbstjustiz...

@ jessemetcalfe:1.) in dresden, halle und leipzig gab es keine "gerichtliche anhoerung". und berlin hat noch gar nischt entschieden, da gabs noch nichmal nen plan... 
trotzdem meintest du sicherlich im endeffekt das, was ich oben geschrieben habe   :Top:  
2.) freiburg und tuebingen? na da haste aber zwei ebenso heisse wie teure eisen im feuer   ::-dance:  
halle: 30 plaetze, knapp 200 klaeger

@ alzheimer: ein glueck dass euer dekan das nicht zu entscheiden hat und zusaetzlich auch noch sachen erzaehlt, die falsch sind.

----------


## craab

Hi Leute, hab auch heut meine Rechnung aus Hannover bekommen, 181. 2 Instanzschreiben erwarte ich morgen. Ob sich das lohnt? Werden viele davor zurckschrecken?Ob sich dann die chance realisiert? Fragen ber Fragen.   :dumdiddeldum...:

----------


## sir kent

Hab eine seeehhhr aussichtsreiche Uni zum Sommersemester in Zahnmedizin erfahren. Meinem Anwalt ist da was zu Ohren gekommen...  :Woow:

----------


## Dressman

121,50 war meine rechnung, das ja echt mal eigenartig!

181,50 ist ja die gebhr bei einem streitwert von 5000euro... in hannover waren es bei mir allerdings nur 2500 euro. wenn mich nicht alles tuscht, dann resultieren unterschiedliche Gerichtskosten auf den verschiednen Antragstellungen der Anwlte. 

-ja, ob wohl es um die gleich sache geht, gibt es wohl verschiedene arten den antrag zu stellen (durchfhrung eines losverfahrens, antrag auf unmittelbare zulassung zum studium usw). so zumindest interpretiere ich ein infoschreiben meines anwaltes.

----------


## sir kent

Aber ich will es auch gar nicht erst spannend machen, da ich sie sowieso nicht verklage. Er sagte in Berlin stnden die Chancen, ber eine Kapazittsklage erfolgreich zu sein sehr gut. Warum, wei ich nicht. Hat mich auch nicht interessiert, da ich zu dem Zeitpunkt schon nicht mehr klagen wollte.

----------


## Medicus85

Wie soll ich das denn auf einmal bewerten.
Ich habe meinem Anwalt auf die Frage, ob ich noch 400 euro fuer die 2 Instanz zahlen wollte , mit nein geantwortet.
Auf einmal schreibt er mir , dass die 2te Instanz doch nur 191 EUro kostet. Und ich jetzt auf einmal noch 250euro zuzahlen muss auf die erste Instanz?!?! Ich glaub ich werd hier derbe verarscht , oder seh ich da etwas falsch?!

----------


## Medicus85

Wie bitte soll ich das verstehen!?!?!?!
"Zu den Kosten: Leider lässt sich die Hochschule Hannover durch eine Anwaltskanzlei vertreten. Diese Vertretung ist neu und war vorher nicht bekannt. In der ersten Instanz sind durch die Vertretung der Universität Kosten in Höhe von 477,11 € entstanden."
Kann ich da etwas unternehmen!?Weil eine "neue REchunung" aus Hannover ist nicht angekommen!!
Hat sonst jemand so eine Mitteilung bekommen?!?!

----------


## sir kent

Ich wrde mich zunchst einmal erkundigen, ob die Universitt Hannover tatschlich Anwlte einsetzt...
 :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## Honny

@ medicus: das klingt tatsaechlich seeehr komisch. man das du nich zufrieden bist mit deinem  platz im ruhrpott... hoer doch auf und erhoehe die chancen fuer die die nix haben   :Top:   *liebguck*

zum thema gute chancen in zahnmedizin in berlin: interessiert mich nicht, aber ich wuesste nicht wie man das jetzt schon bewerten koennte... keiner weiss wieviele leute berlin im endeffekt zulaesst... und somit auch nicht wie stark die gerichtlichen kapazitaeten der letzten jahre unterschritten werden...

----------


## jessemetcalfe

zumal berlin ja auch als mit die teuerste Klageuni berhaupt zhlt!!!
Also mein Anwalt hat mir davon abgeraten, da man da im endeffekt unter nem sauberen tausender nicht rausgeht!!!
Das liegt in erster linie an den gegenanwlten der uni!!
@uni: 
wie habe ich das mit den heien baden-wrttembergischen Eisen zu verstehen??? :Grinnnss!: 
Eher gute oder schlechte eisen??
Denke, so schlecht sieht es da als Zahni gar nicht aus, da die Zahniklger vom SS2005 schon lngst rausgeklagt wurden und somit noch deren beanspruchte pltze mit frei werden sollten........

----------


## Medicus85

> @ medicus: das klingt tatsaechlich seeehr komisch. man das du nich zufrieden bist mit deinem  platz im ruhrpott... hoer doch auf und erhoehe die chancen fuer die die nix haben    *liebguck*
> 
> ..


glaub mir , ich haette es machen sollen! Ich aerger mich dumm und daemlich auf den Anwalt reingefallen zu sein.Ich versuch halt wie gesagt den quereinstieg ueber zahnmedizin...und hoffe einfach das klappt.
Ein Rat nach genaug Erfahrung ins Sachen Klage: Macht es Nicht!!!!!!(auer Mama und Papa zahlen!) 
LG
Medicus

----------


## HonorisCausa

aus aktuellem Anla -  heute im Lokalradio:

"Die Klage eines Schlers in Mnster, der gegen die Art der Studienplatzvergabe gerichtlich vorgegangen ist, wurde abgelehnt. Er hatte sich darauf berufen, das bereits in Mnchen einem Schler Recht zugesprochen worden ist, der gegen die Uni geklagt hatte, da diese ihre Studienpltze nur nach dem NC vergeben und keine Sonderauswahl im AdH durchfhrt.

Ein Schlag ins Gesicht nenne ich das mal!! Die Begrndung war, dass Abiturienten mit einem schlechten NC nur Geduld zeigen mten, da man mit lcherlichen vier Jhrchen ja seinen Studienplatz sicher htte.....  :Hh?:  


Gru

HonorisCausa, der vom System die Nase voll hat!

----------


## Anny84

HonorisCausa, was machst du denn zur Zeit zur Wartezeitberbrckung und wie lange wartest du schon?

Tja, 4 Jahre sind ne lange Zeit, kann wohl keiner nachvollziehen, den es nicht slebst betrifft. Hab noch 1,5 Jahre vor mir, falls es bei den 8 WS bleibt. Bin ja mal gespannt, wie's jetzt zum SS hin aussieht

----------


## Dressman

> Wie bitte soll ich das verstehen!?!?!?!
> "Zu den Kosten: Leider lässt sich die Hochschule Hannover durch eine Anwaltskanzlei vertreten. Diese Vertretung ist neu und war vorher nicht bekannt. In der ersten Instanz sind durch die Vertretung der Universität Kosten in Höhe von 477,11 € entstanden."
> Kann ich da etwas unternehmen!?Weil eine "neue REchunung" aus Hannover ist nicht angekommen!!
> Hat sonst jemand so eine Mitteilung bekommen?!?!


es stimmt, dass hannover sich erstmalig zum ws 05/06 anwaltlich vertreten hat lassen. mein anwalt hatte mir diesbezglich allerdings ein breif geschickt und gefragt, ob ich, trotz der mehrkosten, trotzdem klagen will.

----------


## Honny

@jessemetcalfe: (ich heisse honny und nich uni   :Woow:  )
mit "heissen eisen" meine ich auch wirklich heisse eisen. in baden-wuerttemberg wird die klaeger-zahl allgemein sehr gering sein aufgrund der besonderheiten dort.
allerdings wenn du auf deinen anwalt gehoert hast und berlin aus kostengruenden ausgelassen hast versteh ich nich ganz warum dann freiburg und tuebingen, denn diese unis sind bekanntermassen mindestens genauso teuer wie berlin (alle baden-wuerttembergischen unis lassen sich anwaltlich vertreten soweit ich weiss).
und das mit den zahnniklaegern vom sose2005 siehste falsch denk ich ma. deren plaetze werden jetzt sicherlich nicht erneut vergeben... oder haste zum vergangenen sose auch geklagt?

----------


## HonorisCausa

> HonorisCausa, was machst du denn zur Zeit zur Wartezeitberbrckung und wie lange wartest du schon?
> 
> Tja, 4 Jahre sind ne lange Zeit, kann wohl keiner nachvollziehen, den es nicht slebst betrifft. Hab noch 1,5 Jahre vor mir, falls es bei den 8 WS bleibt. Bin ja mal gespannt, wie's jetzt zum SS hin aussieht




Habe jetzt sieben WS zusammen und mache eine Ausbildung zum Gesundheits- und Krankenpfleger... muss jetzt gleich brigens zum zweiten Tag meiner schriftlichen Examensprfung  ::-oopss:   aber nicht mehr lange, dann bin ich endlich fertig  ::-dance:   :Party:   ::-stud:

----------


## craab

ich denke ich mach jetzt im Februar erstmal ne Ausbildung zum Rettungssani und schaue dann mal weiter was die Klagerunde so ergibt.

----------


## Medicus85

@Dressman
Also musst du auch jetzt 477 euro bezahlen?!Das ist doch viel zu viel!

----------


## jessemetcalfe

@honny

also er meinte,dass im Verhltnis zu den investierten Unsummen Tbiingen und Freibrug wohl ne bessere Partie sein,als Berlin!!da halt in Berlin auch die Klgerzahl wieder sehr viel hher ist!!!
Wie siehts eigentlich bei dir persnlich aus??
Hast du schon nen zahniplatz oder klagst du auch dieses semester???
Welche unis hat man dir denn so gesagt, wren die erfolgreichsten???

----------


## little_lunatic

> [...] Ein Schlag ins Gesicht nenne ich das mal!! Die Begrndung war, dass Abiturienten mit einem schlechten NC nur Geduld zeigen mten, da man mit lcherlichen vier Jhrchen ja seinen Studienplatz sicher htte.....


Es hie auch mal dass man in 3 jahren seinen studienplatz sicher hat... Es gibt keine verbindliche Garantie. das ist ja (unter anderem) das blde an der warterei.  daher heit es weiterhin fr viele den wartesemestern hinterherzurennen auch wenn sie vor 1 jahr schon einen platz htten haben sollen. schade dass die studis/schler verloren haben...

----------


## HonorisCausa

> Es hie auch mal dass man in 3 jahren seinen studienplatz sicher hat... Es gibt keine verbindliche Garantie. das ist ja (unter anderem) das blde an der warterei.  daher heit es weiterhin fr viele den wartesemestern hinterherzurennen auch wenn sie vor 1 jahr schon einen platz htten haben sollen. schade dass die studis/schler verloren haben...



Ich wte nur mal wirklich sehr gerne, ob einer dieser hochrangigen Richter auf seinem Platz sitzen wrde, wenn er vor seinem Jurastudium vier Jahre auf seinen Studienplatz gewartet htte... man kann sagen was man will, aber jemand der so lange warten muss, der hat eine wesentlich schlechtere Chance im Berufsleben gute Stellen zu bekommen....

----------


## Honny

@ jessemetcalfe: zahni will ich nich werden. ich klage auf humani...
dass tuebingen und freiburg besser als berlin sind kann ich aber bestaetigen nach allem was ich weiss... so hatte ich es ja auch gemeint.

@ honoriscausa: wieso hat man schlechtere chancen auf ne gute stelle wenn man mit 31 fertig is als wenn man mit 26 fertig is?
moechte mal den chefarzt sehen den das alter da grossartig kuemmert. im gegenteil, wenn du da mit pickeln und zahnspange zum vorstellungsgespraech anrueckst hast du glaube ich mehr probleme autoritaet und qualifikation zu uebermitteln   :Top:  
evtl hat man alterstechnisch erst spaeter ne gute stelle als fruehstarter... aber glaub mir, ab nem gewissen alter rennt man der pensionierung entgegen... und dann haben wir nen vorsprung!   :bhh:

----------


## Dressman

@medicus: bis jetzt nur 121,50 

die anwaltsrechnung fr den anwalt, der hannover vertreten hat, habe ich noch nicht bekommen. wird aber jeder der 620 klger bekommen... wenn der von jedem 400 euro bekommt... naja anwalt sollte man sein =)

----------


## Honny

@ dressmann: die anwaltskosten fallen erst in der zweiten instanz an. und die hat noch nicht begonnen und daran werden keineswegs 620 leute teilnehmen. ausserdem bekommt der anteil nur einen bruchteil der kosten fuer die klaeger.
zudem kann es wie gesagt sein dass lueneburg entscheidet dass die uni den anwalt selbst bezahlen muss.... moeglich isses noch...

----------


## little_lunatic

> Ich wte nur mal wirklich sehr gerne, ob einer dieser hochrangigen Richter auf seinem Platz sitzen wrde, wenn er vor seinem Jurastudium vier Jahre auf seinen Studienplatz gewartet htte... man kann sagen was man will, aber jemand der so lange warten muss, der hat eine wesentlich schlechtere Chance im Berufsleben gute Stellen zu bekommen....


hm.. ein weiterer punkt auf der to-do liste der verdrngungen   ::-oopss:   :peng:   :dumdiddeldum...:  
hab mir gerade vorgestellt was wre wenn alle abgelehnten mit klage gegen das verfahren drohen wrden.. das ist wie "stell dir vor es ist zvs und keiner bewirbt sich." okay, eigentlich ist es das gegenteil   :Blush:  trotzdem eine hbsche utopische (wahn-)vorstellung

----------


## Dressman

> @ dressmann: die anwaltskosten fallen erst in der zweiten instanz an. und die hat noch nicht begonnen und daran werden keineswegs 620 leute teilnehmen. ausserdem bekommt der anteil nur einen bruchteil der kosten fuer die klaeger.
> zudem kann es wie gesagt sein dass lueneburg entscheidet dass die uni den anwalt selbst bezahlen muss.... moeglich isses noch...



das finde ich aber ein wenig eigenartig! weil ich fr hh eine anwaltsrechnung (vom anwalt der uni-hh) bekommen habe und da ist afaik erst die erste instanz gelaufen

----------


## Honny

@ dressman: falsch. in hamburg ist die erste instanz laengst durch. schon im november wurde da entschieden dass hamburg aufgrund absolut ueberzogener nachruecker-quoten (einige sind bis 2,3 nachgerueckt) total ueberbucht hat und deshalb keine plaetze mehr erklagt werden koennen...
ergo: da laeuft die zweite instanz definitiv schon.

----------


## Dressman

also das die 1. instanz shcon lange durch ist, das hatte ich auch gelesen. nur das eine beschwerde eingelegt wurde, davon hatte ich halt nie gelesen und deswegen wundert mich das jetzt. hh ist eine mein fav. unis, aber gttingen ist auch ein traum! aber ich glaube eh erst dran, wenns wirklich los geht!

danke fr die info!!!


schne gre 
dressman

----------


## Flachzange1985

Honny, redest du mit 2,3 nachrckern in hamburg von zahnmedizin oder humanmedizin? bei humanmedizin kann ich mir das nmlich schlecht vorstellen.

----------


## jessemetcalfe

es ist de facto so,dass in Hambrug lngst die zweite instanz sowohl fr Zahn-als auch fr humanmedizin angelaufen ist!!!!!!
Und wer sich bei den mageren Klageaussichten auf Hamburgs zweite instanz einlsst, der hat eh kaum Chancen und verschenkt unntig sehr sehr sehr viel Geld!!!" Zitat mein anwalt!!

----------


## Honny

@ flachzange: ich wollts auch nich glauben, aber dort sind humanis bis 2,3 nachgerueckt. habs auch irgendwo in meinen infos stehen, bin aber grad zu faul es rauszusuchen...

@ dressman: muss ich leider jessemetcalfe recht geben. in hamburg isses meines infos nach recht aussichtslos weil die schamlos ueberbucht haben... mehrkosten koennen sich auf bis zu 900 belaufen soweit ich weiss. aber wenn du's durchziehst und doch noch plaetze bei rumspringen, dann haste sicherlich nich viel loskonkurenz...

----------


## Falap

ich dachte die unter den klgern in hamburg wrde nicht wie blich ein losverfahren durchgefhrt, sondern es wrde eine rangliste nach note erstellt?

----------


## Honny

@ falap: richtig gedacht, es wird ne liste angefertigt, aber nur zum teil... 25% der plaetze wuerden nach zvs-liste vergeben werden (also wer hamburg angegeben hat und dann nach nc unter denjenigen), dann nochmal 50% nach nc und 25% nach wartezeit... so ungefaehr glaube ich... also direkt gelost wird in hamburg nicht, da hast du recht.
evtl ein geringer prozentsatz per los, aber da bin ich mir nich sicher....

----------


## thorsten83

nein,
20% Wartezeit 80% Note

----------


## Medicus85

@Honny
Also nach dem was du sagst , sollte ich also diese knapp 350 euro Anwaltskosten nicht bezahlen, da ich ehh nicht in 2te Instanz ziehe.Verstehe ich das richtig!?!? Und bist du dir da GAANZZ sicher?? Denn die Mail von meinem Anwalt hat mich doch sehr erschrocken.
LG
Medicus

----------


## Honny

jo ok, dann halt 80/20 statt 75/25.... aber von den 80% wie gesagt nochmal 75% ca. nach zvs-liste...

@ medicus: hab jetz grad die letzten seiten nochma durchgeblaettert, konnte aber deine frage auf keine vorige aussage beziehen... 
was genau meintest du? welcher ort?
theoretisch kannste immer in die zweite instanz gehen... aber ob's sinn macht is ne andere sache...

----------


## Medicus85

@Honny
Ich hatte eine Mail von meinem Anwalt bekommen , in dem er meinte , dass die Gegenseite einen ANwalt htte und den msste ich bezahlen (450 euro, es geht um Hannover Humanmedizin)!Und wenn ich noch in die 2te Instanz gehen woltle muesste ich dann nochmal 170 raufbezahlen.
Du meintest , dass diese Anwaltskosten erst dann geltend werden , wenn man in die 2te Instanz geht .Meinem Anwalt habe ich klar und deutlich gesagt , ich will nicht in die zweite Instanz.Da ich diesem Anwalt aber nicht mehr traue , wollte ich fragen , ob du dir sicher bist mit deiner AUssage.
LG
medicus

----------


## supergirl17

@ Medicus85:

Gibt es nicht Beratungs/Auskunftsstellen (z. Anwaltskammer), wo man sich erkundigen kann, was und wie Anwlte abrechnen drfen? Die haben doch auch eine Gebhrenordnung und die Gebhrenstelleung der Gerichte mte doch eh einheitlich sein, oder?

----------


## Honny

@ medicus: ich weiss nich wie es bei dir is. bei meinem anwalt muss man ausdruecklich unterschreiben wenn man zur zweiten instanz weiterklagen will... ausserdem wird da nen (wahrscheinlicher) kostenvoranschlag geschickt, der liegt in hannover bei gut 400.
wenn du das garantiert nicht machen willst und du deinem anwalt nicht traust, dann schick es ihm nochmal per einschreiben schriftlich zu und die sache is gegessen...
dass diese kosten erst mit eintritt in die zweite instanz geltend gemacht werden koennen ist definitiv so, da bin ich mir sicher. lass dir da nix andrehen...

----------


## jessemetcalfe

So leute, 

Tbingen ist dann wohl auch gelaufen, was die Zahnmedizin betrifft.
Habe Freitag das Schriben von meinem Anwalt erhalten........
Leider wurden Sie nur auf Rangplatz 30 gelost, bla bla bla.............
Bei 11 Pltzen ist die chance, so schtze ich zumindest relativ gering, dass man noch nachrckt  :Oh nee...:   :Oh nee...:   :Oh nee...:   :Oh nee...:   :Oh nee...:   :Oh nee...:   :Oh nee...:   :Oh nee...:   :Oh nee...:   :Oh nee...:   :Oh nee...:  
Wie siehts bei euch mittlerweile aus???
Stehen bei euch noch Termine an, die euch zu hoffen geben????

----------


## Honny

um einfach mal was richtig unnuetzes dazu beizutragen: bei 11 plaetzen und rang 30 is die chance theoretisch minimal und praktisch geringer als null   ::-dance:

----------


## Anny84

Besser, man wird auf die Nachrckerliste gelost als gar nicht, auch wenn die Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht sehr hoch ist, drck ich die Dumchen!

Hat jmd. was von Mainz gehrt? (Humanmed.)

----------


## jessemetcalfe

Also, jetzt steht es wohl unausweichlich fest!!
Hannover verlost insgesamt 7 Zahnmed pltze!!!
Ist zwar nicht die Welt, aber auch besser als gar nichts!!
Hat jemand schon was gehrt??msste wohl bis freitag gelaufen sein?!

----------


## yzBastian

ALso, da ich schon Hannover bezahlt habe, dachte ich eigentlich, dass auch Zahnmed schon ausgelost worden ist, oder?!

----------


## Honny

wann die rechnungen verschickt werden hat offensichtlich nix damit zu tun, ob schon entschieden bzw. gelost wurde oder nicht. hab ich auch schon in allen moeglichen reihenfolgen mitbekommen...

zu hannover: die auslosung fand bereits am 27.01 statt.

zu mainz: da seh ich selbst noch nich ganz durch. ich steh wohl auf der nachrueckliste aber andererseits wurden wohl nur zwei plaetze verlost... hab aber keine ahnung ob da noch ne beschwerde oder aehnliches folgt...

----------


## yzBastian

Bisher war es nur immer so, dass die Rechnung deutlich spter kam als die Entscheidung. Daher sagte ich es.

Und wenn sie schon gelost haben und wir bis heute nichts wissen ist der Drops eh gelutscht!  :Grinnnss!:   :hmmm...:

----------


## jessemetcalfe

war Hannover wirklich schon am 27.??
Hast du schon was von Ergebnissen gehrt??
Soweit ich die Klageschrift richtig verstanden habe, werden die Antragsteller direkt benachrichtigt, oder??

----------


## yzBastian

> Soweit ich die Klageschrift richtig verstanden habe, werden die Antragsteller direkt benachrichtigt, oder??


Das ist der allgemein bliche Weg. Unmittelbar eigentlich. Daher ist es jetzt schon im Prinzip fr alle die, die nichts gehrt haben, aussichtslos. Wie fr mich.  :hmmm...:

----------


## jessemetcalfe

meinte nur, weil ich bsiher smtliche Ergebnisse nur ber meinen Anwalt mitbekommen habe, da dieser unmittelbar verstndigt wurde!!
Hast du zufllig schon Infos von Aachen, Halle, Freiburg, Rostock??
Vermute nmlich fast, dass wir bei dem gleichen Anwalt klagen
 :Woow:

----------


## Honny

@ both: normalerweise reicht das gericht bzw. die uni die losliste an die anwaelte weiter. die sind eigentlich selbst geil genug um die gluecklicken dann sofort zu benachrichtigen und lob & praemie abzustauben...
da es bei solchen zulassungen ja dann oft auch um wenige tage als immatrikulationsfrist geht, ist das eigentlich auch ne selbstverstaendliche nettigkeit der advokaten.
trotzdem hat die uni die pflicht euch per post den erfolg auch nochmal mitzuteilen, das kann aber unterschiedlich lange dauern (goettingen weigerte sich wochenlang z.b.)...
zu zahnmedizin: in den vier staedten gabs noch keinerlei entscheidungen.

----------


## Kad123

kurze zwischenfrage: hat jemand der in gttingen zugelassen wurde, seine einschreibungsunterlagen schon zugeschickt bekommen?
gttingen scheint sich nmlich sehr viel zeit zu lassen (ich hab' meine noch nicht bekommen)

----------


## Jauheliha

Soweit ich wei hat die Uni einen Antrag auf Aussetzung der einstweiligen Anordnung gestellt ( heit doch so, oder??), deshalb sind noch keine Zulassungen verschickt worden, jedenfalls fr die Erstsemester. 

Die hheren Semester hatten Glck und durften sich schon einschreiben.

----------


## Kad123

ja schon, aber am 19. januar hat das ovg den antrag der uni abgelehnt und die unterlagen mssten nun doch langsam mal verschickt werden. aber ich hab' schon von anderen gehrt, dass sie auch noch keine unterlagen bekommen haben. sie mssten eigentlich morgen oder am freitag ankommen. und dann kanns auch bald losgehen.  :Top:   :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:   :Top:

----------


## Jauheliha

Achso, wusste nicht, dass das schon abgelehnt wurde...

Die haben sich bei mir auch ewig Zeit gelassen, ich bin zweimal hingefahren und bin denen richtig auf den Nerv gegangen, und immer wieder hingehalten worden.
Ruf am besten mal in der Rechtsabteilung, und frage, ob man Dir den Zulassungsbescheid faxen kann. So habe ich es auch gemacht, wenn ich es nicht getan htte, wrde ich wahrscheinlich immer noch dasitzen und auf Post warten.
Man kann sich online immatrikulieren und dann eine Erklrung zum Teilstudienplatz, eine eidesstattliche Erklrung und die Schweigepflichtserklrung ausdrucken, und das alles zusammen hinschicken, mit dem Zulassungsbescheid. Bei mir haben sie auch das Fax akzeptiert.
Diese ominsen Einschreibeunterlagen beinhalten genau das o.g., und mehr nicht... 
Und Du musst den Semesterbeitrag berweisen, sonst tut sich da garnix.

----------


## Kad123

habe mir auch schon alles ausgedruckt, was ich frs medistudium brauche. habe sogar eine versicherungsbesttigung besorgt- naja, aber ich wart jetzt halt noch bis morgen oder bermorgen mit der immatrikulation. wird schon irgendwann mal bei mir ankommen. hast du dich ins 2. semester eingeklagt und wenn ja was hast du vorher studiert?  :dumdiddeldum...:   :dumdiddeldum...:   :dumdiddeldum...:   :dumdiddeldum...:

----------


## Dressman

meine unterlagen aus gttingen sind da  :Smilie:  
werd mich gleich online immatrikulieren und dann am dienstag mit allen unterlagen runter nach gttingen fahren, dann kann man sich gleich auch mal alles anschauen   :Top:

----------


## Anny84

wozu bentigt man eine Schweigepflichtserklrung?

----------


## yzBastian

> meine unterlagen aus gttingen sind da  
> werd mich gleich online immatrikulieren und dann am dienstag mit allen unterlagen runter nach gttingen fahren, dann kann man sich gleich auch mal alles anschauen


Frs 1. FS?

Herzlichen Glckwunsch. Mein Traumplatz!

----------


## Dressman

danke   :Blush:  

jupp sind frs 1 fs ws05, fang jetzt im sose im 1. an, bin aber natrlich nominal/verwaltungstechnisch im 2.   :Top:

----------


## Anny84

habt ihr schon was von Halle gehrt?

----------


## Honny

halle lost in ein bis zwei wochen. der rest zu halle steht irgendwo auf den vorhergehenden knapp 80 seiten   :bhh:

----------


## Falap

reicht aber wenn du die letzten 20 liest

----------


## Christian22

hey bin auch dick im Geschft :P Habt ihr denn was bezglich Frankfurt am MAin oder Mnchen? oder hat auch jemand Kln;) die sind noch bei mir offen ;)

----------


## Dressman

in sachen hm soll in mnchen die tage eine entscheidung gefallen werden

----------


## Christian22

hmm na hoffen wirs mal, warte jeden tag sehnschtig auf post oder auf nen anruf ;)

----------


## Falap

ergeht mir ebenso

----------


## Anny84

Mnchen dauert noch 2-3 Wochen

----------


## Christian22

und auch jemand bei Kln im rennen?

----------


## kra-

Hallo, 

habe auf Grund der erschreckenden Zahlen der ZVS dieses Forum und diesen tollen Thread erst jetzt entdeckt. Auch ich gehre zu den Klgern, da ich mit meinem Abi ewig auf einen Studienplatz warten werde. Habe jetzt 3 Wartesemester und mache derzeit eine Ausbildung zum Rettungsassistenten.
Gerade bin ich noch einmal meine Anwaltsschreiben durchgegangen und habe festgestellt, dass viele Benachrichtigungen meines Anwalts fr mich persnlich irrelevant waren: ich bekam stndig Schreiben ala "In Magdeburg wurden 3 Pltze vergeben, unsere Mandaten, die zugelassen wurden, wurden inzwischen benachrichtigt", auch wenn ich dort gar nicht geklagt habe/klagen lasse.
Nun befinde ich mich in folgender Situation:
Mein Anwalt klagt fr mich in folgenden Unis: 
LMU Mnchen, Regensburg, Frankfurt aM, Marburg, Gttingen, MHH Hannover, Bochum, Essen, Saarbrcken, TU Dresden, Leipzig, Greifswald

Nach sorgfltiger Sichtung der Anwaltsschreibung komme ich zu der Feststellung, dass erst 3 fr mich relevante Verfahren entschieden wurden: Regensburg, Dresden & Leipzig. Kann das sein? Wieso dauert das so lange? Oder habe ich etwas verpasst?
Die 450€ fr Hannover habe ich bezahlt, wie ich hier nun nachlesen konnte war das wohl ein Fehler...
Naja, nachher ist man immer schlauer. 
 ::-oopss:  
Bin gespannt auf eure Antworten!

Cya, 
kra-

----------


## Mati

Was heit hier, was dauert das so lange? Ich habe mehr als 1 Jahr auf das letzte Verfahren gewartet, und im Endeffekt hat es dann nicht mal geklappt. Also Geduld....

----------


## sunrise10086

Auch wenn ich damit hier wahrscheinlich zum totalen Buhmann werde: Ich stehe der Klagerei zunehmend ablehnend gegenber. 
Diejenigen, die genug Geld haben, lassen von einem "ordentlichen" Anwalt mal just 10 Unis verklagen und gucken was passiert.
Dort, wo die Klger erfolgreich sind, entstehen Nachteile fr ALLE Studierenden, v.a. aber fr die, die regulr ihre Pltze bekommen haben (u.a. auch durch jahrelanges Warten). Find ich ziemlich dreckig den anderen Leuten gegenber.

Ich kenne mittlerweile jemanden ganz gut, den die Klagerei immer recht direkt betrifft weil es immer mehr oder minder ber seinen Tisch wandert und glaubt mir mal, 650 Klageverfahren an einer Universitt wegen so einer Sache an der Backe zu haben ist nicht lustig. 650 Studierende mehr wren bei uns satte 10% mehr. Das ist doch total krank!

----------


## VERITAS

> 650 Studierende mehr wren bei uns satte 10% mehr


Na und ?

Solange die jeweilige Uni eine noch 10 prozentige Kapazitt zur Verfgung hat ist doch alles palletti...

Viele verstehen das falsch. Die Klger nehmen KEINEM einen Platz weg, sie klagen nur "versteckte" Kapazitten heraus.

Nicht falsch verstehen, ich selbst knnte es mir finanziell nicht leisten zu klagen , aber ich stehe den Klgern mittlerweile (frher war es anders) zunehmend verstndnisvoller gegenber.

Wenn man die Mglichkeiten hat nur irgendwie dem NC und Wartezeitwahnsinn zu entgehen dann sollte man das nutzen, egal wie!

Alles andere wre nmlich krank!

----------


## SkyFlya

> Find ich ziemlich dreckig den anderen Leuten gegenber.


Und ich finde es ziemlich dreckig, dass wenn man kein Abi von 1,5 oder besser hat, 4-5 Jahre auf eine Studienplatz warten muss! Das ist in meinen Augen nmlich vllig daneben! Also ran ans Klagen...

 :Meine Meinung:

----------


## VERITAS

> Und ich finde es ziemlich dreckig, dass wenn man kein Abi von 1,5 oder besser hat, 4-5 Jahre auf eine Studienplatz warten muss! Das ist in meinen Augen nmlich vllig daneben! Also ran ans Klagen...


So und nicht anders!   :Meine Meinung:   too

----------


## Mati

Allerdings!

Immer diese Leute, die keine Ahnung haben, worum es in der Klage eigentlich geht, aber gleich mal was von "Diese Deppen nehmen uns unsere Studienpltze weg" rumposaunen.

Nur weil ich in der Oberstufe noch nicht wusste, da ich doch kein Jura, sondern Medizin studieren will, soll ich jetzt also 5 Jahre warten?

----------


## Antiheld

Sunrise hat nie behauptet, dass Klger Studienpltze wegnehmen.

Das manche Veranstaltungen durch eingeklagte Pltze eigentlich zu voll sind und sich damit die Bedingungen fr alle verschlechtern, kann man nicht ernsthaft bestreiten.

Nur weil ein Gericht meint, dass da noch Kapazitten sind, heit das nicht, dass die auch im realen Unibetrieb vorhanden sind.

Warum wehren sich die Unis denn sonst gegen Klger? Die knnten sich ja gleich ihre Kapazitten von Gerichten festsetzen lassen, dann wr das juristisch Wasserdicht, aber keine gute Lehre mglich.

----------


## Alzheimer

In den meisten Lndern dieser Welt zhlt auch die Abinote. Nur wenn der Abschlu gut ist bekommst Du auch einen Studienplatz. In Dtschl. ist es doch noch ganz gut. Man hat zumindestens eine Chance ber Wartesemester reinzukommen. In anderen Lndern hat man dies Chance nicht. Ich finde diese Einklagerei den anderen Wartenden ( ohne das ntige Geld meist von Mami und Papi gesponsert ) und den Studenten gegenber unfair . Auch wenn nur die Kapazitten ausgeschpft werden, ist es fr die Studenten, welche regulr ihren Platz erhalten haben nervig mit noch mehr Studenten in einem Semester zu studieren( Platz in Vorlesungen, Seminaren...) . Fr die Institute ist es ein riesiger Mehraufwand z.B. zustzliche Kurse fr die " Rechtsmediziner" zu organisieren und darum haben sie noch weniger Zeit fr die regulren Studenten.Dies ist ein weiterer Punkt unter dem die nicht " Rechtsmediziner" zu leiden haben.
Wenn man also die Leistung im Abi nicht bringt, dann mu man eben warten. Auch ich hatte 10 Wartesemester und habe 1996 mein Abi gemacht und 2000 mit dem Studium angefangen. Vorher habe ich eine Ausbildung gemacht und ein Jahr in dem Beruf gearbeitet und ich fand das gar nicht schlimm. Also hrt endlich auf mit jammern.  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## SkyFlya

> In den meisten Lndern dieser Welt zhlt auch die Abinote. Nur wenn der Abschlu gut ist bekommst Du auch einen Studienplatz. In Dtschl. ist es doch noch ganz gut. Man hat zumindestens eine Chance ber Wartesemester reinzukommen. In anderen Lndern hat man dies Chance nicht. Ich finde diese Einklagerei den anderen Wartenden ( ohne das ntige Geld meist von Mami und Papi gesponsert ) und den Studenten gegenber unfair . Auch wenn nur die Kapazitten ausgeschpft werden, ist es fr die Studenten, welche regulr ihren Platz erhalten haben nervig mit noch mehr Studenten in einem Semester zu studieren( Platz in Vorlesungen, Seminaren...) . Fr die Institute ist es ein riesiger Mehraufwand z.B. zustzliche Kurse fr die " Rechtsmediziner" zu organisieren und darum haben sie noch weniger Zeit fr die regulren Studenten.Dies ist ein weiterer Punkt unter dem die nicht " Rechtsmediziner" zu leiden haben.
> Wenn man also die Leistung im Abi nicht bringt, dann mu man eben warten. Auch ich hatte 10 Wartesemester und habe 1996 mein Abi gemacht und 2000 mit dem Studium angefangen. Vorher habe ich eine Ausbildung gemacht und ein Jahr in dem Beruf gearbeitet und ich fand das gar nicht schlimm. Also hrt endlich auf mit jammern.


Und darf man fragen wie alt du mittlerweile bist?

----------


## Alzheimer

Wenn ich 1996 mein Abi gemacht habe, wie alt werde ich dann wohl sein?  :Grinnnss!:  

Zur Erkrung:
Ich habe mit 18 Jahren mein Abi gemacht und bin gerade 28 Jahre alt geworden und gehe am 6.3.06 in PJ. Ich hoffe, dass ich im April 2007 mein Hammerexamen bestehe und dann anfangen kann zu arbeiten ( als Assistenzrztin ).

----------


## Falap

MAl ne Frage:

MSSEN wir die Frage, ob klagen sinnvoll/gerechtfertigt/ntig usw. ist jedesmal wieder durchkauen, es tauchen immer die gleichen argumente auf beiden Seiten auf, in mehreren Threads, in diesem bereits mehrmals (wenn man sich mal die 80 Seiten durchliest oder den Verlauf mitverfolgt hat).
Ich war eigentlich bereits relativ froh darber, dass hier nur noch Neuigkeiten von Entscheidungen und Diskussionen ber solche Sachen auftauchen wrden, aber immer fngt jemand an, der einfach mal reinwirft: Ach diese Schei Klger, die machen das und das. Ein anderer sagt dann, das stimmt gar nicht, wieder ein anderer das hat er garn icht gesagt....
Das muss doch alles nicht sein!

----------


## jessemetcalfe

eben, dass sehe ich genauso!!!
Dieser Thread ist dazu da, dass man neueste Ergebnisse austauscht und sich bert!!
Hier haben Grundsatzdiskussionen nun echt nichts verloren, also seht zu, dass ihr land gewinnt, wenn ihr nichts zu melden habt!!!

By the way, muss nicht bis sptestens heute in Halle die Uni ne Entscheidung bezglich Einspruch getroffen haben????
Ausserdem wollte ich noch anmerken, dass in Tbingen fr Zahnmedizin ganze 11 Pltze verlost wurden und das unter 40 Antragstellern und ich war nicht dabei  :grrrr....:   :grrrr....:   :grrrr....:   :grrrr....:   :grrrr....:   :grrrr....:   :grrrr....:   :grrrr....:   :grrrr....:   :grrrr....:   :grrrr....:  
das war jedenfalls eine sehr erfreuliche Quote!!!!
Vielleicht wirds in Frteiburg und Halle ja nochmal so, dann htte ich ja noch echte Chancen!!!

----------


## kra-

Woher hast du die Information denn so schnell?

----------


## abi2005

ja genau.woher hast du die info?und wieso geschieht das so geheim??noch bevor die zvs die briefe verschickt hat....  :Nixweiss:

----------


## VERITAS

> ja genau.woher hast du die info?und wieso geschieht das so geheim??noch bevor die zvs die briefe verschickt hat....


Weil es sicher um die Klage fr das WS 2005/06 geht, das braucht halt seine zeit bis da alles durch ist...

----------


## Anny84

sagt mal, habt ihr was von Halle gehrt? Lospltze???

----------


## Falap

naja wenn die in halle bis heute zeit hatten, den vergleich zurckzunehmen oder nicht, dann wird das losverfahren wahrscheinlich diese woche durchgefhrt.
Da die Pltze eh erst WS 06/07 gelten hat das ja noch zeit

----------


## jessemetcalfe

also ich habe gerade mit meinem Anwalt telefoniert und der hatte mal wieder keine netten NAchrichten, denn HAlle hat gestern ziemlich unerwartet Widerspruch eingelegt und nun muss ein rechtskrftiges Urteil her und das kann wieder 2 Wochen dauern!!!  :grrrr....:   :grrrr....:   :grrrr....:  
Hat wirklich keiner mit gerechnet!!
Spreche hir allerdings nur von der Zahnmedizin, habe keine Ahnung, ob das bei den Humanis auch der Fall ist!??!

----------


## Falap

wie ich gehrt habe, wurden saarland und erlangen-nrnberg auch dazu verpflichtet humanmedizinpltze zu verlosen.
Wei jemand nheres : 
wieviele, wann ???

----------


## jellyfish

In Erlangen 7 Humanmed und 1 Zahnmedplatz, Saarland ist noch nichts raus.

----------


## yzBastian

War Rostock schon?
Aufs Saarland bin ich auch noch gespannt....

----------


## yzBastian

Ziehe ANtwort zurck. Rostock wurde ja IMHO abgewiesen. Hatte ich schon ganz verdrngt.  :Frown:

----------


## Honny

in rostock wurde noch nichts entschieden.

----------


## kra-

Hab schon lange nichts mehr von meinem Anwalt gehrt...
Wei einer von euch was von Frankfurt oder Mnchen?

----------


## jessemetcalfe

Ich von meinem auch seit lngerem nichts!
Also Mnchen ist aber schon lnger durch!!!
Was Rostock betrifft, so kann es laut aussage meines Anwalts noch locker bis mitte april dauern!!!!!

----------


## jessemetcalfe

Ach ja, da fllt mir ein: 
um eine paar Einklagenews zu erhalten knnt ihr mal auf diese Seite gehen:

www.Studienplatz-klage.de

der Anwalt ist zwar nicht der beste, aber er verffentlicht wenigstens einigermaen aktuelle Verfahrensergebnisse!!

----------


## Honny

wo hier manche leute ihre infos her haben *kopfschuettelnd zu jessemetcalfe schiel*   :Aufgepasst!:  

in muenchen ist noch rein gar nichts entschieden, zumindest in hm nicht. zahnis auch nur erstinstanzlich.
es gibt in muenchen nur viele geruechte... angeblich laeufts auf rund 130 plaetze hinaus... schoen waers...

da freut sich doch eva-marie sicherlich mit uns   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## kra-

Also vor 2 Wochen hat mir mein Anwalt geschrieben, dass die Verfahren fr Frankfurt aM und Mnchen in 2-3 Wochen, also in diesen Tagen, entschieden werden sollten. Wie kommst du darauf, dass sie schon lange durch sind (vor allem, weil mir man Anwalt ja lngst was gesagt htte...)?

----------


## Honny

wen meinste jetz?   :Oh nee...:  

also wo jesse den kram her hat weiss ich auch nicht. kann sie ja gerne mal verlauten lassen...

zahni-maessig wurde in muenchen insofern schon entschieden, als dass alle antraege beim VG muenchen zurueckgewiesen wurden und jetz halt evtl die zweite instanz folgt...

----------


## acg1984

Laut www.studienplatz-klage.de sind in Erlangen-Nrnberg Humanstudienpltze frs 1. Semester eingeklagt worden. Wei jemand von euch wieviele Pltze es sind und wann das Losverfahren stattfindet?

----------


## acg1984

ich nehm die frage zurck. 7 Stck laut vorherigen Beitrgen.

----------


## kra-

Von dieser Klageseite:




> Das Verwaltungsgericht Mnchen hat mit Beschluss vom 15. Februar 2006 ber die "Kapazittsklagen" im Studiengang Humanmedizin zum WS 2005/06 entschieden. Es verpflichtete die LMU zur Vergabe einer erheblichen Anzahl von Studienpltzen durch Losverfahren. Dieses muss die LMU innerhalb einer Woche nach Zustellung des Bescheides durchfhren

----------


## Honny

jooooou... Dr. Selbmann & Bergert.
die kannste inne tonne treten! isses nich schon komisch dass in einer angeblich feststehenden juristischen entscheidung lediglich eine "erhebliche anzahl" an studienplaetzen festgelegt wurde?! sehr genaue angabe fuer ein gericht oder?
absoluter mumpitz... es ist noch nichts entschieden und lediglich ein geruecht...

----------


## Solara

Ich frag mich ehrlich, wo diese 130 zustzlichen Leute in Mnchen noch hin sollen ... HS fr 400 Personen und da sollen dann 847 Leute (pro Semester) rein ...??

Naja, lieber quantitativ viele Mediziner ausbilden - ist ja egal, dass die Qualitt drunter leidet *ironieoff*  :Meine Meinung: 

Soll brigens jetzt nicht gegen die Klger gehen, sondern eher gegen das Gericht, das da doch so einige Tatsachen unter den Tisch fallen lsst - klar kann man auch zu 16 um den Prptisch stehen - ob das so sonderlich sinnig ist, sei dahin gestellt.
Es ist jetzt schon nicht mglich, in diversen VL live im Hrsaal dabei zu sein - muss halt in 1-2 weitere HS bertragen werden, blo in den HS mit Video- bertragung ist der Lrmpegel "geringfgig" hoch ... !!

"Elite-Uni und Frhstcksfernsehen" ist halt nicht soo ganz das Wahre ...

----------


## Solara

> absoluter mumpitz... es ist noch nichts entschieden und lediglich ein geruecht...


Steht bereits in der SZ - es mssen aus den ber 600 Klgern 130 Leute ausgelost werden innerhalb der nchsten 8 Tage. LMU/TU berlegen Einspruch (oder so   :Grinnnss!:  ) einzulegen!

----------


## Honny

ich bleibe dabei dass es noch nicht feststeht...
zudem hat die uni muenchen schon im vorhinein wiederspruch eingelegt...

----------


## Solara

Laut einer serisen Tageszeitung steht das sehr wohl fest - soll heien Urteil wurde so gefllt, dass die LMU ihre Kapazitten nicht ausgereizt hat (also nur 717 zugelassen hat, 847,xxx wurden gerichtlich ausgerechnet!) - und der Beklagte (also die Uni) berlegt, ob sie Widerspruch eingelegt, halt wie in jedem normalen Gerichtsverfahren!

Deshalb ist es aber noch lange nicht nur ein Gercht ... leider hab's ich's online bei den beiden Zeitungen nicht gefunden - aber dafr in Papierform gelesen   :hmmm...:  !

----------


## Honny

serioese tageszeitungen haben auch schon berichtet dass es im irak massenvernichtungswaffen gibt...

es gab verhandlungen und es gibt vielerlei geruechte soweit ich weiss, die mit sicherheit einen wahren ursprung haben und der endgueltigen entscheidung vorauseilen... trotzdem - und da vertraue ich meinem anwalt mehr als ner tageszeitung - steht noch nichts fest.
aber im grunde ist das auch egal... wir sind uns ja alle einig dass in muenchen 'n batzen plaetze verlost werden... und das zaehlt...   :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Solara

Quelle: Mnchner Merkur vom 24.02.2006, Seite 12




> *LMU muss mehr Studenten aufnehmen*
> 
> Der Bayerische Verwaltungsgerichtshof hat entschieden, dass die Ludwig-Maximilians-Universitt sofort 130 weitere Medizinstudenten aufnehmen muss. Nach Ansicht der dritten Kammer sind die Kapazitten der Fakultt nicht ausgeschpft. Mit dieser Entscheidung gab das Gericht etwa 615 jungen Klgern aus dem ganzen Bundesgebiet Recht, die im Wintersemester nicht immatrikuliert wurden. Aus der Summe der Klgern mssen binnen 8 Tagen 130 Pltze gelost werden. Sie werden ins laufende Semester integriert. Das Medizinstudium beginnt immer im Wintersemester.
> 
> Der Mnchener Rechtsanwalt Rudolf Riechwald, der seit 30 Jahren gegen die mangelnde Auslastung vor allem der LMU klagt und im vorliegenden Fall etwa 40 angehende Studenten vertrat, begrt das Urteil. "Wir werden in Zukunft rzte brauchen. Es geht nicht an, dass bayerische Abiturienten sogar mit einem Schnitt von 1,8 viereinhalb Jahre auf einen Studienplatz warten mssen."
> Prorektor Reinhard Putz verweist auf die Auswirkungen in der Praxis: "Der Gerichtsbeschluss wird der Qualitt der Ausbildung nicht gut tun. Wir fhlen uns in die alte Massenverwaltung zurckgedrngt." ber eine mgliche Beschwerde ist noch nicht entschieden.
> 
> Dank minutiser Rechenarbeit kam die Kammer zu dem Ergebnis, dass ber die zum Wintersemester aufgenommenen 717 Erstsemester noch Platz fr weitere 130 ist. Aufgrund einer genauen Kapazittsberechnung fand die Kammer heraus, dass die jhrliche Aufnahmekapazitt genau bei 847,1356 Studenten liege. Das Argument der LMU, wonach die Anatomie rumlich zu beengt sei, berzeugte das Gericht nicht. Nach ihren Berechnungen ist dort Platz fr 40 weitere Tische. Riechwald legte einen Flyer der Universitt vor, der fr einen 750 EURO teuren Anatomiekurs fr ausgebildete rzte wirbt. Dort heit es, die Anatomie biete grozgig Platz. In der Urteilsbegrndung kommt die Kammer zu dem Schluss, dass "die LMU in keiner Weise glaubhaft gemacht hat, die vorhandenen Kapazitt so effektiv zu nutzen, wie das Artikel zwlf des Grundgesetzes regelt."
> In Artikel zwlf ist die Freiheit der Berufswahl geregelt.
> _vu_


Also ein Gerichtsurteil - keine Spekulation ber Massenvernichtungswaffen   :hmmm...:  !
Und es wurde nicht bereits Widerspruch eingelegt (vorab) sondern sie berlegen, ob es Sinn macht, Widerspruch einzulegen. Gem diesem Artikel wird es aber wohl schwer, da die LMU ja grundstzlich mit dem Platz in der Anatomie begrndet hatte, keine Studenten mehr aufnehmen zu knnen, und dies wurde ja vom Gericht widerlegt (wenn auch mM nach vllig zu unrecht)!

... habe extra nochmal die Zeitung gesucht und abgetippt   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Steffi84

Ich hab ne Freundin die hat sich letztes Jahr in Mnchen eingeklagt... und schlechte Nachricht... die uni hat gegengeklagt und alle die sich eingeklagt hatten durften nach dem ersten Semester wieder gehen.
aber ich drck euch die Daumen das es dieses ma anders luft
 :Top:

----------


## VERITAS

heftig wieviele PLtze da raus gesprungen sind!
Da htte sich eine Klage mal ausnahmsweise gelohnt...




> die uni hat gegengeklagt und alle die sich eingeklagt hatten durften nach dem ersten Semester wieder gehen


Zumindest konnten die sich dann fr das zweite Fachsemester woanders bewerben, oder ?

Wie sieht das denn aus wenn man wieder rausgeklagt wird ?
Ist dann der Anspruch sich fr das 2.Fachsemester zu bewerben auch erloschen ?  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Jauheliha

> Wie sieht das denn aus wenn man wieder rausgeklagt wird ?
> Ist dann der Anspruch sich fr das 2.Fachsemester zu bewerben auch erloschen ?



Nee, das nicht, aber um Dich frs zweite Semester zu bewerben, muss man genug Scheine gesammelt haben, entweder drei groe oder zwei groe und zwei kleine, und sich diese vom LPA anrechnen lassen. Dann kann man sich als Quereinsteiger bewerben.
Hat man nicht die ntige Anzahl an Scheinen und wird "rausgeklagt", geht alles wieder von vorne los....

----------


## VERITAS

Achso  :hmmm...: 

Ich dachte man knnte sich dann als Ortwechsler ganz normal bewerben und nicht als Quereinsteiger, wenn man in Medizin eingeschrieben war   :dumdiddeldum...:

----------


## Jauheliha

Leider nicht... nur wenn man endgltig eingeschrieben war... aber wenn man sich eingeklagt hat, ist man eigentlich immer nur vorlufig eingeschrieben und dann ist man Quereinsteiger...   :Nixweiss:

----------


## VERITAS

Vielen Dank, wieder etwas gelernt   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## kra-

*EDIT*

Steht ja schon alles oben, gar nicht gesehen^^

----------


## acg1984

Wei jemand ob die Klage in Mainz schon gelaufen ist?

----------


## Honny

karneval?

----------


## Ernest

Hallo!
Ich habe vor ein paar Tagen die Artikel in der SZ ber die Klage gegen die LMU gelesen, laut denen die LMU verpflichtet ist 130 weitere Studenten aufzunehmen. 
Werden diese Pltze nur unter den Klagenden Bewerbern verlost oder generell unter denen, die sich frs WS bei der LMU beworben hatten und abgelehnt wurden?

----------


## Hellequin

> Werden diese Pltze nur unter den Klagenden Bewerbern verlost oder generell unter denen, die sich frs WS bei der LMU beworben hatten und abgelehnt wurden?


Wie bei jeder Kapazittsklage kommen nur die Klger zum Zug.

----------


## Christian22

Ja na selbstverstndlich! Alles andere wre ja auch eine Frechheit!   :Meine Meinung: 
Wir Klagen doch nicht fr das Allgemeinwohl   :Blush:

----------


## jessemetcalfe

das will ich aber auch meinen!!!!

By the way, lese gerade auf meiner speziellen infoseite "www.studienplatz-klage.de", dass das VG Mannheim das Urteil vom VG Freiburg wohl revidiert hat!!!???
Es geht da um Fristverlngerung!!!
Was genau soll das ganze heien?????!!
Soviel steht fest, das Verfahren ist somit in Freiburg keineswegs gelaufen!
Worum geht es aber nun genau?????

----------


## Honny

also jesse, das heisst folgendes: in freiburg ham se gesagt, da die bewerbungsfrist fuer das letzte ws ja diesmal fuer altabiturienten der 31mai war, mussten auch klagen frueher eingereicht werden (in ba-w gibts da sehr fruehe fristen). das wurde groesstenteils nicht gemacht weshalb das VG freiburg meinte, dass der grossteil der klagen formal gescheitert ist, weil die frist verpasst wurde.
nun gings an die naechsthoehere instanz, und die hat entschieden, dass die bewerbungsfrist nichts mit der klage-frist zu tun haben soll. (weil sich die klagefrist urspruenglich nach dem semesterbeginn richtete, der ja nicht verschoben wurde). und somit diese entscheidung des VG freiburg aufgehoben...
nun gehts da (in freiburg) sozusagen von vorne los... weil freiburg sich durch diese abwiegelung die muehe des ganzen prozesses ersparen wollte, aber das ging da in die hose...


ich glaub ich mach jura und werd kapazitaets-anwalt... da wird man wenigstens stinkereich   ::-dance:  

greetz... honny

----------


## jessemetcalfe

na super, 
dachte ich htte mir damit endlich mal einen vorteil verschafft, da man ja bis zum 15.7 in BaW Klage einreichen musste!!!!
Das heit dann jetzt, dass doch wieder alle klger zugelassen sind, oder nur die Hansis von Dr. Selbmann???

Schon was von Halle gehrt????


mfg

----------


## Honny

nein die frist 15.07 gilt weiterhin... ich denke die frist um die es ging war noch viel frueher... 
15.07 ist eine frist die in ba-w schon seit jahren so festgelegt ist. und betroffen sind davon wohl alle klaeger, da es ne sammelentscheidung war denke ich mal...

halle hat die einigung widerrufen und nu gehts wohl ins beschwerdeverfahren ... ergo: zweite instanz.

----------


## jessemetcalfe

ja nee is klar  ::-winky:  

Also dann habe ich das doch richtig verstanden!!!
Wanns da aber ne einigung geben wird sowohl in Freiburg, als auch halle weit du nicht zufllig, oder honny????!

----------


## Honny

ne einigung wirds da eh nich mehr geben, wenn dann 'n urteil. und wann das is... weiss mit sicherheit noch nicht einmal der jeweils zustaendige richter...

----------


## Christian22

das warten ist so nervenaufreibend

----------


## Honny

wie jetz? du hast noch welche...!???   :hmmm...:

----------


## yzBastian

Mal ein wenig Offtopic, aber ich mchte inzwischen eigentlich schon eindringlich davor warnen, zu klagen. Gerade, wenn man durch vielleicht "nur noch" ein oder zwei Jahre des Wartens ebenfalls einen Studienplatz bekommen kann.

Bei mir hat sich nichts ergeben, natrlich auch sicher ein Stck weit frustriert, aber die Kosten sind einfach immens. Nahezu jede Uni wurde auch durch Gegenanwlte vertreten und von denen Flattern alle paar Wochen, je nach Streitwert, nette Rechnungen ins Haus.

Heute auch wieder.

Ich wrde es mir wirklich aus jetziger Sicht noch mal stark berlegen. War bei mir vor einem halben Jahr einfach eine Art Verzweiflungstat, die ich inzwischen bereue. Ganz davon abgesehen, dass die erklagten Pltze, wie ich erst gestern mit einer Freundin, die Zahni ist, festgestellt habe, auch nicht das Gelbe vom Ei sein mssen.

Der Beitrag soll nicht unbedingt wieder zu einer wilden Diskussion fhren, ist gerade heute Morgen einfach nur   :Meine Meinung:  und soll eine gewisse Nachdenklichkeit bei Leuten anstimmen, die es sich gerade berlegen. Ein paar Tausend Eus mehr oder weniger sind wohl den wirklich absolut wenigsten egal. Auch, wenn sie aufgebracht werden knnen!

----------


## Christian22

Ganz ehrlich, mge mich jetzt der Zorn vieler treffen, es ist die einzige chance die ich sehe, auch sei sie noch so gering, um eher an einen Platz zu kommen. Nenne es Verzweiflung, aber lieber jede Chance nutzen als in depressive Phasen zu rutschen, so tut man etwas............klar wir sind alle in dieser Situation aber versuchen kann man es, solange wie man es durchhlt.........   :Meine Meinung:  
Was ich auch wie du sehe, ist die Chance. Die Hoffnung verringert sich von Tag zu Tag aber wie heit es so schn: wer wenig erwartet, wird auch nicht so gro enttuscht werden!

----------


## Falap

ja es ist nur ziemlich viel geld, davon kann man schon fast 1 jahr in ungarn studieren und dort sind die lebenshaltungskosten um einiges gnstiger.
heute is rechnung von tbingen gegenanwalt gekommen, satt 480 ...

----------


## Christian22

Jop da hast du recht Falap, nur wer garantiert mir, dass ich in Ungarn nen flieenden bergang nach deutschland bekomme?! Und so einfach solls ja leider in Ungarn auch nicht mehr gehen. Du hast aber recht, es gibt gengen Alternativen klar! In einer Sache sind wir uns doch einig, jeder Versucht das, was ihm am besten erscheint, und dass ist bei mir, und bei dir wohl auch so ;), das Klagen   :bhh:

----------


## Falap

ja sicher du hast vllig recht, das siehst du ja schon daran dass ich auch klage, aber nochmal klagen werde ich sicherlich nicht!

----------


## yzBastian

Im Prinzip msste man weitermachen, aber ich werde es aus diversen Grnden auch nicht mehr tun!  :hmmm...:

----------


## acg1984

Hallo, wei jemand was von Mainz? ich habe schon eine rechnung vom Gericht bekommen, wei aber noch  nicht ob studienpltze eingeklagt worden sind.
Kann mir jemand weiter helfen?

----------


## Falap

meineswissens wurden die pltze noch nicht verlost, eine rechnung hab ich allerdings auch noch nicht bekommen

----------


## Honny

in mainz wurde schon vor einigen wochen gelost. es waren zwei oder vier plaetze, weiss ich nicht mehr genau. dort laeuft jetzt die zweite runde...

----------


## Flachzange1985

Aus zuverlssiger quelle(von meinem anwalt) habe ich erfahren, dass die 130 pltze fr mnchen gestern verlost wurden und die erfolgreichen klger bereits benachrichtigt wurden. Wie siehts bei euch aus? Wurdet ihr angenommen oder drft ihr mit mir fluchen...?

----------


## Christian22

naja wenigstens wieder 130 weniger   :Blush:

----------


## kra-

Oh Gott, das darf doch nicht wahr sein!! Verdammt, die Chance war so hoch!!!

----------


## Falap

naja, selbst wenn die gestern verlost wurden ist immer noch die frage ob die sofort gestern die post noch rausgeschickt haben und ob die dann heute schon angekommen ist. kann auch genau so gut sein, dass die erst heute rausgeschickt haben oder diepost halt 2 tage brauch.

----------


## kra-

Aber wrde der Anwalt denn in solchen Fllen nicht anrufen?
Ich rechne ja eher damit, dass ich morgen per Post die Absage von ihm bekomme.

----------


## acg1984

[QUOTE=Honny]in mainz wurde schon vor einigen wochen gelost. es waren zwei oder vier plaetze, weiss ich nicht mehr genau. dort laeuft jetzt die zweite runde...[/QUOw
was bedeutet zweite runde, klagen da alle die dort geklagt haben, oder machen das nur einige?mein anwalt hat mir gar nichts von mainz geschrieben. versuche ihn schon die ganze zeit zu erreichen - ohne erfolg  :grrrr....:

----------


## acg1984

> naja, selbst wenn die gestern verlost wurden ist immer noch die frage ob die sofort gestern die post noch rausgeschickt haben und ob die dann heute schon angekommen ist. kann auch genau so gut sein, dass die erst heute rausgeschickt haben oder diepost halt 2 tage brauch.


eine bekannte von mir wurde gelost und ist heute von ihrem anwalt angerufen worden - ich  beneide sie so sehr.......  ::-oopss:

----------


## kra-

Ich wurde weder angerufen, noch habe ich heute Post von meinem Anwalt bekommen. Daher wird es wohl leider nicht geklappt haben. 
Wei einer, wann Frankfurt entschieden wird? Sollte doch auch in nchster Zeit passieren, oder?

----------


## len

Ich hab auch noch keine Antwort erhalten - also wohl negativ !!!
Ist sonst keiner hier, der zu den Glcklichen Gelosten gehrt ? Bei 130 Pltzen mssten doch hier einige dabei sein ?!

Es war bisher die grte Chance ..... 
Drfen diejenigen, die jetzt gelost wurden, eigentlich bei den n. Verfahren bzw Verlosung auch mitmachen? Ich habe hier mal gelesen, wenn man eingeschrieben ist, drfe man sich nicht in den selben Studiengang einklagen. Richtig?

Dann wrden sich ja die Chancen fr uns in den n. Verfahren erhhen ....

Gru, len

----------


## thorsten83

> Drfen diejenigen, die jetzt gelost wurden, eigentlich bei den n. Verfahren bzw Verlosung auch mitmachen? Ich habe hier mal gelesen, wenn man eingeschrieben ist, drfe man sich nicht in den selben Studiengang einklagen.


Die meisten Gerichte verlangen beim Klagen gegen eine Universitt eine eidesstaatliche Versicherung, dass man noch NIEMALS davor eine Zusage fr, in diesem Fall, Medizin hatte (egal wie). 
Wer jetzt einen Platz bekommen hat, kann diese eidesstaatliche Versicherung nichtmehr abgeben und somit die meisten Universitten nicht mehr verklagen.

----------


## kra-

Naja - ich habe noch 8 Verfahren vor mir. Die Hoffnung aufgegeben habe ich also noch nicht.   :schnarch...:

----------


## Mati

Soweit ich wei, geht es darum, da man zum dem Zeitpunkt, an dem man die eidesstattliche Versicherung abgibt, nicht in dem Studiengang eingeschrieben ist, in den man sich einklagen will.

Demnach knnte man theoretisch durchaus mehrere Pltze erklagen, und sich dann einen aussuchen.

So hab ich das in Erinnerung!

----------


## acg1984

Die leute, die in mnchen einen Platz bekommen haben fallen bei den anderen Klage-Unis nun weg. Man muss den ersten Platz nehmen, der fr einen erklagt worden ist.
Wer von euch klagt auch in Marburg, Rostock oder Duisburg-Essen?

----------


## niklasb

Gibt es Informationen darber, wann Entscheidungen in Greifswald und Freiburg erwartet werden?

----------


## thorsten83

> Soweit ich wei, geht es darum, da man zum dem Zeitpunkt, an dem man die eidesstattliche Versicherung abgibt, nicht in dem Studiengang eingeschrieben ist, in den man sich einklagen will.
> 
> Demnach knnte man theoretisch durchaus mehrere Pltze erklagen, und sich dann einen aussuchen.
> 
> So hab ich das in Erinnerung!



Zum Glck muss man deshalb bei einigen Unis vor der Verlosung erneut eine eidesstaatliche Versicherung abgeben. Dadurch wird genau dieses verhindert.

----------


## kra-

> Zum Glck muss man deshalb bei einigen Unis vor der Verlosung erneut eine eidesstaatliche Versicherung abgeben. Dadurch wird genau dieses verhindert.


Bist du dir da ganz sicher? Das wre ja fr uns ja groartig!

----------


## thorsten83

> Bist du dir da ganz sicher? Das wre ja fr uns ja groartig!


Ja, da bin ich mir sicher. Die Klage stellt "ultima ratio" dar. Wer schon einmal die Mglichkeit auf einen Studienplatz in Deutschland hatte kann deshalb die meisten Unis nicht mehr verklagen.
Desweiteren verlangen die meisten Gerichte entweder vor der Verlosung oder vor dem Einschreiben eine erneute eidesstaatliche Versicherung.

----------


## len

Danke fr die Antworten. Das wre ja super ! 
Habe leider nur noch 2 Verfahren vor mir..... sieht wohl nicht so gut aus ...

Sonst keiner hier, der in Mnchen gelost worden ist ?

----------


## Falap

naja wenn ud nur noch 2 verfahren hast sieht s wirklichn icht so gut aus, wobei die wahrscheinlichen Pltze ja alle am ende sind und es auf jeden Fall so, dass wenn man einen Platz erstritten hat aus den weiteren Klagen raus ist, dann kann es auch mal sein dass es sich berschneidet und leute ausgelost werden, die noch in der liste waren, in dem Fall rcken dann andere Leute nach

----------


## kwatta

> naja wenn ud nur noch 2 verfahren hast sieht s wirklichn icht so gut aus, wobei die wahrscheinlichen Pltze ja alle am ende sind und es auf jeden Fall so, dass wenn man einen Platz erstritten hat aus den weiteren Klagen raus ist, dann kann es auch mal sein dass es sich berschneidet und leute ausgelost werden, die noch in der liste waren, in dem Fall rcken dann andere Leute nach


Ein langer Satz mit vielen Kommas:
Im Latein-Unterricht blich und am Ende auch sinnvoll auflsbar gewesen (wenn auch oftmals nicht durch einen selbst   :bhh:  ), in diesem Fall aber grausam  :hmmm...:

----------


## acg1984

> Danke fr die Antworten. Das wre ja super ! 
> Habe leider nur noch 2 Verfahren vor mir..... sieht wohl nicht so gut aus ...
> 
> Sonst keiner hier, der in Mnchen gelost worden ist ?


an welchen zwei Unis klagst du denn noch? An wievielen hast du insgesamt geklagt?

----------


## Falap

> Ein langer Satz mit vielen Kommas:
> Im Latein-Unterricht blich und am Ende auch sinnvoll auflsbar gewesen (wenn auch oftmals nicht durch einen selbst   ), in diesem Fall aber grausam


Ja sorry...
6 JAhre LAtein ab der 5ten Klasse hatten halt einen gewissen Einfluss

----------


## trumerin

doch! es gibt hier einen von 130, ders in mnchen geschafft hat:

BIN IN MNCHEN GELOST WORDEN!!! (und das als mnchnerin.....genial!)

wnsch euch allen viel glck und dass ihr auch auch bald so freun knnt...gre

----------


## acg1984

Glckwunsch, ich beneide dich!!!
Wo hattest du denn noch geklagt, also an welchen Unis besteht jetzt f uns eine grere Chance?

----------


## Honny

eine _groessere_ chance weil _eine einzige_ weniger dabei ist???

na hoer ma auf zu traeumen...

----------


## kra-

H?? Wieso eine einzige? Es werden wohl schon noch ein paar weniger sein, schlielich gibt es ja jetzt 130 Klger weniger ;)

----------


## Christian22

jop 130 weniger ist doch schon mal was.......naja abwarten was kommt....

----------


## Honny

ach mensch kinnahs!

acg1984: "Wo hattest du denn noch geklagt, also an welchen Unis besteht jetzt f uns eine grere Chance?"

damit meinte er ja in dem moment nur die eine ... 'traeumerin' und nicht die 130. sonst haette er ja ma eben fragen muessen wo die 129 anderen noch so geklagt haben.
das war eher 'n witz... ihr schbassbremsen...   :bhh:

----------


## trumerin

danke!
genau....ihr habt jetzt bestimmt bessere chancen fr die restlichen unis, weil ja schonmal eine person weniger am start ist!  :Grinnnss!: 
nehmt nicht alles so ernst!

nur nicht die nerven verlieren und immer schn abwarten!

----------


## Falap

naja... is ja auch egal

Wei jemand was mit HAlle nun ist?

----------


## Kana

Hallo,
habe mich entschlossen zum sommersemster zu klagen und bin nun noch auf der suche nach einem guten anwalt und da die zeit drngt kann ich mir nicht mehr allzu viel zeit mit meiner suche lassen.
wollte daher mal fragen ob ihr vielleicht jemanden empfehlen knnt oder ob es welche gibt von denen ihr abratet.
zum beispiel hat mir ein anwalt gesagt pro uni an der man eine absage erhlt wrden kosten zwischen 800 und 900 euro auf mich zukommen. ist das realistisch oder abzocke? ein anderer anwalt sprach von 180 euro pro uni.
hoffe ihr knnt mir weiterhelfen.
gre kana

----------


## thorsten83

berleg dir gut, ob du auch wirklich klagen willst. Denn es kommen nicht nur die Kosten deines Awalts auf dich zu sondern auch die Gerichtskosten und oft auch die Kosten des Gegenanwalts.

Auerdem sind die Chancen auf Erfolg derzeit sehr miserabel. Sie drften so zwischen 10-20% liegen.

Wenn du unbedingt klagen willst, wrde ich an deiner Stelle zu nem Anwalt gehen, der sich auf soetwas spezialisiert hat. Viele Namen von Anwlten findest du, wenn du die Suchfunktion des Forums verwendest. Oder wirf mal einen Blick ins ZVS-Info.

----------


## Honny

zum sommersemester wuerde ich auch von einer klage abraten. das lohnt wohl wirklich nicht so wie es aussieht...

die kosten pro uni die dich ablehnt schwanken enorm, je nachdem ob sie anwaltlich vertreten wird (und der anwalt ueberhaupt zum zuge kommt). ohne gegenanwalt liegen die kosten (gerichtskosten plus anwaltshonorar) wohl im schnitt bei rund 400...
anwaelte findeste durch googlen reichlich...
aber ueberlegs dir gut...

----------


## Falap

Aalso mit 800  pro uni meint er wohl die gesamtkosten einschlielich seines Honorars. 
Die meisten Anwlte bieten einen Pauschalpreis von ca. 3000  an fr egal wieviele Unis, wobei da noch die Gerichtskosten (ca. 180 im schnitt) und die der Gegenanwlte, die pro uni auch mal 1000 hoch werden knnen.

Es lohnt sich also wenn berhaupt nur wenn du relativ viele Unis verklagst, was zum Sommersemester so wie so nicht geht.

----------


## knownothingbutall

::-oopss:  


> Aalso mit 800  pro uni meint er wohl die gesamtkosten einschlielich seines Honorars. 
> Die meisten Anwlte bieten einen Pauschalpreis von ca. 3000  an fr egal wieviele Unis, wobei da noch die Gerichtskosten (ca. 180 im schnitt) und die der Gegenanwlte, die pro uni auch mal 1000 hoch werden knnen.
> 
> Es lohnt sich also wenn berhaupt nur wenn du relativ viele Unis verklagst, was zum Sommersemester so wie so nicht geht.



jo,der anwalt hat mir sowas auch gesagt(dass er halt im sommersemster klagt,wenn die leute einfach nicht mehr unttig bis zum ws warten wollen,ber das die chancen kacke sind("kacke" hat er nicht gesagt).
naja,und mein verfahren beluft sich trotz der megageringen chancen (auch im ws)wohl auf locker 8000 - 12 000 ....ich kann schon gar nicht mehr in den spiegel gucken...der anwalt ist ziemlich ehrlich was das angeht,aber ich habe mit anderen gesprochen , die dir nur so "einzelpreise" nennen..ohne gerichtskosten etc.....da steht man am ende doof da....

----------


## knownothingbutall

die erzhlen dann von max.4000 und so...naja...wenn man sich dann genauer damit auseinadersetzt,bekommt man langsamer(aber sicher  :Frown:  )raus,dass das wohl lngst nicht langen wird...damit htte ich noch gerade so leben knnen...

----------


## Falap

berleg dir das genau

fr 12 000 kannst du in ungarn ein jahr studieren und leben von dem geld

----------


## Falap

wobei ich jetzt 12 000 auch fr etwas bertireben halte... man muss jan icht JEDE uni verklagen

----------


## acg1984

warum sind die chancen im wintersemester hher als im sommersemester?

----------


## knownothingbutall

mehr unis,zwar auch mehr studienanwrter,aber im VERHLTNIS weniger(weil eben viiiieeeel mehr unis),bessere klageunis....

----------


## yzBastian

Mit dem Klagen ist eh ein gutes Stck weit eine Glaubensfrage.

Das inzwischen negativste Argument ist wohl, dass ich schon von mehreren Unis (Zahni u. Humani) gehrt habe, dass die Reingeklagten einen schweren Stand haben. Bis hin zu uerungen von Profs oder Assis "Bis zum kommenden Semester haben wir Sie hier wieder raus!".

Da wird mir ganz   :Keks:

----------


## Christian22

Na siehste, da haben dann unsere Anwlte wieder was zu tun   :Blush:

----------


## yzBastian

> Na siehste, da haben dann unsere Anwlte wieder was zu tun


Ich kann darber inzwischen auch nur noch schmunzeln...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Christian22

Und da sage noch einer, wir wrden nichts fr die Wirtschaft tun!    :Top:

----------


## yzBastian

> Und da sage noch einer, wir wrden nichts fr die Wirtschaft tun!


Naja, fr die WIRTSCHAFT tun wir ja so auch nur sehr indirekt was. Die Gerichtskasse geht wohl gar nciht ein, aber der Gewinn der Anwlte. So gesehen liegst du vielleicht richtig.  :Smilie:

----------


## jessemetcalfe

servus, eben erfahre ich , dass es angeblich eine erhebliche Anzahl von Zahni-klgerpltzen in Berlin geben soll!!!!!!!
Es wird wohl bis zum 10. Mrz gelost!!
Kann mir jemand von euch sagen, wieviele Pltze da wirklich fre geworden sind???

----------


## yzBastian

Berlin war IMHO wenn dann zweite Instanz. Wer soweit ist, hat durchaus Chancen auf Erfolg, da viele, ich auch, abgesprungen sind.

----------


## Falap

und wann sind die humanmediziner dran ?

----------


## len

Hallo, 
hab geard gelesen,dass in Frankfurt am Main das Verwaltungsgericht entscheiden hat. Die Uni ist verpflichtet weitere Pltze in Humanmedizin zu vergeben. Wei jemand wie viele es sind ?
Gru

----------


## kra-

Bei Heern Selbmann findet man nur folgendes: 


> Mit Beschluss vom 3. Mrz 2006 hat das Verwaltungsgericht ber die "Studienplatzklagen" zum WS 2005/06 entschieden. Es verfplichtete die Hochschule zur Durchfhung eines Losverfahrens innerhalb von 10 Tagen ab Zustellung der gerichtlichen Entscheidung.  Sollten mit dem ersten Zulassungsverfahren nicht alle Studienpltze besetzt werden, muss ein Nachrckverfahren durchgefhrt werden. Sollten unsere Mandanten zugelassen werden, setzen wir uns umgehend mit Ihnen in Verbindung und stellen die fr die Einschreibung notwendigen Unterlagen zur Verfgung. Weitere Details zur Entscheidung erfahren unsere Mandanten mit der nchtsten Mandanteninformation fr Mrz 2006.

----------


## Kana

Hallo,
hab nochmal eine Frage bezglich der verschiedenen Anwlte. Hab jetzt mit einigen gesprochen und bin ziemlich unentschieden welchen ich beauftragen soll.
Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit Herrn Dr. Riehn oder Herrn Dr. Zimmerling bzw. dr. Brehm?
Vielleicht kann mir ja auch jemand eine pm schreiben wenn er schlechte erfahrungen nicht ffentlich schreiben mchte.
Hoffe es kann mir jemand weiterhelfen.
Gre Kana

----------


## acg1984

Wer wei wieviele Studienpltze (Human) in Frankfurt eingeklagt worden sind?

----------


## kra-

@Kana: was heit gute/schlechte Erfahrungen? Glaube nicht, dass ein Anwalt da so viel falsch machen kann... Die, die ber einen Anwalt einen Platz bekommen haben werden dir natrlich sagen, dass er top sei und es immer wieder tun wrden; die, die leider leer ausgegangen sind werden dir den Rat geben, dein Geld nicht zum Fenster rauszuschmeien...

----------


## Honny

in frankfurt sind es 38 plaetze...

----------


## Falap

38 Pltze ?????
nich schlecht,
weit du auch wieviele bewerber noch ungefhr in frankfurt im rennen sind?

Mein Anwalt teilt mir sowas jan ie mit.

----------


## Honny

offiziell sind es rund 550 klaeger. allerdings wird geschaetzt dass nur noch hoechstens 350 ne eidesstattliche erklaerung abgeben koennen was die chance auf immerhin gut 10% erhoeht...

----------


## kra-

Woher hast du diese Informationen?

----------


## knownothingbutall

@kra-  im prinzip hast du recht.nur mu man zuvor schon bedenken,dass die chance,einen platz ber klage zu erhalten definitiv geringer ist als die chance,keinen zu erhalten(das verschweigt ein guter anwalt einem eigentlich auch nicht).und wenn man das einmal in auftrag gegeben hat,kannst du ja nicht auf einmal sowas rufen wie:"stop,wird mir doch zu teuer!"
deshalb macht es meiner meinung nach sinn,z.b. erstmal auf das si-test-ergebnis zu warten,weil die chancen da trotz allem besser sind als beim klagen(und man hats halt selbst in der hand).kaum zu glauben,aber wahr...
mu jeder selber wissen,aber dann schmeit man halt nicht unntig viel geld raus,wenn man dann in sterreich einen platz bekommt.

----------


## acg1984

Also sowiel ich wei waren es anfangs bundesweit um die 950 klger. Wie jemand vorher geschrieben hat sind noch cq. 350 brig, also it die chance beim klagen doch ber 50%. Das sind doch wesentlich mehr Chancen als in sterreich einen platz zu bekommen, oder?

----------


## Honny

bundesweit 950 klaeger ist deutlich zu wenig. zudem gibt es mit sicherheit keine anstalt oder quelle die alle daten hat um eine bundesweite gesamtklaegerzahl zu ermitteln. das kann man nur schaetzen und liegt mit sicherheit deutlich im vierstelligen bereich...
wie hoch die chance ist liegt meiner meinung nach mehr an der art wie man klagt und nicht primaer daran wieviele dabei sind...

@ acg: ich habe geschrieben dass allein in frankfurt noch 350 uebrig sind. wer lesen kann ist klar im vorteil   :Party:

----------


## yzBastian

> Das sind doch wesentlich mehr Chancen als in sterreich einen platz zu bekommen, oder?


Och Alice, du bist doch auch erfahren, was das angeht!  :hmmm...: 

Die Chancen sind nicht 50/50, wie so gerne behauptet wird. Ich denke, sie sind _deutlich_ schlechter. Ist halt Risiko und reines Losglck am Ende.

----------


## acg1984

Lieber Bastin,
da hast du aber auch schon mal anderes von dir gegeben, du warst dir ganz sicher ,dass du durch das klagen einen platz bekommst. Und ich bin wirklich der meinung, dass die Chancen 50:50 stehen.Ich seh ja, dass einige aus dem Vorsemester durch klagen einen platz bekommen haben. Und die Klgerzahlen und die eingeklagten Pltze lgen auch nicht.

----------


## thorsten83

> Und ich bin wirklich der meinung, dass die Chancen 50:50 stehen.


ja natrlich stehen die Chancen auf Erfolg 50:50 => entweder man bekommt nen Platz oder eben nicht   :Grinnnss!:  

Die reellen Chancen auf einen Platz durch Klage drften so zwischen 10-20% liegen.

----------


## Christian22

Na Leute nix neues an der Front?!

----------


## yzBastian

> Na Leute nix neues an der Front?!


Negativ. Nichts Neues, offenbar.

----------


## Christian22

rgr warte auf neuste Berichtserstattung!   :bhh:

----------


## yzBastian

Jawohl!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Christian22

So Bericht:

Frankfurt am Main:

568 Klger, davon 20 abgelehnt und/oder zurckgetreten....

verbleiben 548 Klger auf 38 Pltze....

so dann wollen wir mal anfangen, wer hat als erstes "freiwillig" nen Unfall   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## len

nur 20 weniger????

weit du ,wann die Verlosung stattfindet?

----------


## Christian22

zumind. gehen nur 20 die rausfallen aus dem Schreiben vom Gericht hervor.....keiner kann einschtzen, wieviele noch ne eides. abgeben knnen.....also gehe ich fr mich persnlich von dem aus, was auch in diesem Beschlu steht........Verlosung 10 tage nach Zugang des Beschlusses

----------


## len

achso. alles klar, danke fr die schnelle Antwort !!

----------


## kra-

Habe heute ein anwltliches Schreiben bekommen:
Die 38 Pltze in Frankfurt werden in den nchsten 2 Wochen vergeben, ebenso 7 Pltze in Erlangen. Und in *Hannover* ist wohl noch gar nix entschieden (wie hier wohl mal behauptet wurde), das Beschwerdeverfahren luft also noch.
Die nchsten Verfahren wren dann Marburg, Bochum, Essen und Halle. Macht da wer mit?

----------


## acg1984

Ich klage in Essen und Marburg.

----------


## Honny

eigentlich haette frankfurt bis gestern verloesen muessen. da der beschluss wohl am 03.03 rausging und die 10 tage auch meines wissens nach festgelegt wurden. aber naja... das unis sich mit dem losen zeit lassen is ja nix neues.
aber ich denke dass durch geottingen und vorallem jetz muenchen keine 400 mehr in frankfurt dabei sein werden...
aus hannover hoert man tatsaechlich nix mehr. wobei ein beschwerdeverfahren ja auch sehr viel komplizierter und umstaendlicher ist... aber eben auch ertraeglicher fuer den einzelnen...

----------


## Christian22

Auch wenn der Beschlu am 03.03. rausging mu dieser ja der Uni erstmal zu gestellt werden! Undi ch dneke mal nicht, dass die post an die Uni schneller zu gestellst wird als an unsere Anwlte!   :bhh:  
Deswegen denke ich, sollten wir lieber mit ein paar Tagen mehr rechnen!
 :Meine Meinung:

----------


## yzBastian

Obwohl die Beschlsse immer recht schnell die "Erlosten" erreichen! Wer ewig wartet hat meist auch keinen!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Falap

hallo, 
ich hab mal ne frage,
wie gro war bei euch die rechnung aus Frankfurt?
Die kam nmlich schon bei mir vor lngerer Zeit und war genau 50 , das wundetr mich jetzt irgendwie dass die jetzt erst entscheiden, die Rechnung aber schon lngst kam.

----------


## Honny

hmmmm... ich hab noch gar keine rechnung aus frankfurt bekommen. bin aber ehrlich gesagt auch nicht sonderlich scharf drauf   ::-oopss:  
rechnungstechnisch find ich regensburg mit 18,75 recht niedlich... sollen sich die anderen mal ein beispiel dran nehmen.  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## yzBastian

Der Knaller sind ja viel eher die Gegenanwlte, die fr einen miesen Satz im Schnitt ber 450-500 EUR nehmen.   :Keks:

----------


## kra-

Bei mir hielt es sich bis jetzt in Grenzen: musste zwar einmal 180 bezahlen (AFAIK wars Hannover), dann auch die 18 fr Regensburg und heute kam eine 30-Rechnung aus Leipzig.

----------


## knownothingbutall

das geht ja noch..wird ja jetzt wohl alles teurer,habe ich mir sagen lassen...also ab sommersemester...
habt ihr echt noch schwein gehabt  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Falap

ja aber hat irgendjemand ne rechnung aus frankfurt bekommen ???

----------


## Honny

@ knownothingbutall: ich wuesste nicht warum es zum sose teurer werden sollte. die vw-gerichts-reform is eigentlich seit letztem jahr durch weshalb an den modalitaeten in der form eigentlich nichts geaendert wird. und eher ganz im gegenteil ist es immer oefter der fall das kosten auf die unis agbewaelzt werden koennen...

@ falap: ich nich. aber das is eh ganz unterschiedlich. manche gerichte schicken dir rechnungen noch bevor sie endgueltig entscheiden und andere schicken die erst monate nach der entscheidung... aber irgendwer hier ein- zwei seiten vor uns behauptete glaube ich ne rechnung aus frankfurt bekommen zu haben...

----------


## Medicus85

wow, wie der thread gewachsen ist ;) 
...und ich krieg immernoch die Rechungen vom Anwalt   :Nixweiss:  
..weiterhin viel Glck beim Los!!!
LG
Medicus   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Ernest

Hey!
Wollte als unschuldiger, unerfahrener Medizinplatzanwrter mal fragen, was man ungefhr fr einen Anwalt fr die ganze Verfahrensdauer bezahlen mu?
mfg Ernest

----------


## Falap

3000

wenn mehrere Unis verklagst

----------


## acg1984

Hat schon jemand einen Anruf bekommen, dass er/sie einen Studienplatz in Frankfurt hat?  :Party:

----------


## Falap

hmmm...
frankfurt drfte jetzt auch gelaufen sein...

----------


## Christian22

ich gebe dem ganzen jetzt noch bis montag, wen ich dann nix hre ist es mal wieder gelaufen..............

----------


## kra-

> 3000
> 
> wenn mehrere Unis verklagst


Also etwas mehr wird es schon werden. Reche mal so mit 3.500-4.000, wobei die Preise auch davon abhngig sind, wieviele Unis sich pltzlich von Gegenanwlten vertreten lassen.

----------


## ricochet

> Also etwas mehr wird es schon werden. Reche mal so mit 3.500-4.000, wobei die Preise auch davon abhngig sind, wieviele Unis sich pltzlich von Gegenanwlten vertreten lassen.



reine Anwaltskosten oder inkulsive Gerichtsgebhren?

----------


## Honny

> reine Anwaltskosten oder inkulsive Gerichtsgebhren?



letzteres ist wohl eher eine wunschvorstellung...

----------


## Ernest

Wieso Wunschvorstellung? Fallen nicht in jedem Fall Gerichtsgebhren an, auch wenn die Klage sofort abgewiesen wird? Oder wie luft das ganze ab?

----------


## kra-

Ich meine wirklich die Gesamtkosten. Anwaltskosten lagen bei mir etwas ber 2.000 und die Rechnungen der Universitten hielten sich bis jetzt auch in Grenzen (siehe Posting vorige Seite). Wie ich das bis jetzt einschtzen kann, sind diese Zahlen von 7.000-12.000, die ich hier gelesen habe, rein Panikmache. Aber vielleicht kommt das Dickste ja erst am Schlu und ich werde noch ordentlich auf die Schn..ze fallen..?

----------


## Honny

@ kra- :natuerlich kommts primaer darauf an, wieviele unis man verklagt. aber ich denke, wenn du es durchziehst, wirst du sicherlich noch mit deiner rechnung auf die schnauze fallen   :hmmm...:

----------


## knownothingbutall

@ honny: hm...laut anwalt lassen sich nun noch wesentlich mehr hochschulen anwaltlich vertreten und es gibt an einigen unis so ne regelung , wodurch sich die gegenawaltskosten nochmal drastisch erhhen..wie die regelung jetzt heit...??? hoffe aber instndig,dass du recht hast...kenne allerdings auch einige klger,die wirklich 12 000 losgeworden sind.da im bezug auf "reine panikmache(kra-)"...aber du hast sicher recht..es hngt davon ab,wieviel unis man verklagt...h...nur mal aus interesse.wieviel unis hast du denn verklagt?ist was dabei rausgekommen(hbe jetzt nicht alle deine beirge verfolgt...)?  ::-winky:

----------


## Christian22

so Frankfurt ist noch nicht gelaufen! habe heute mit der kanzlei telefoniert und in Frankfurt ist noch nichts entschieden.....die kommende woche wirds wohl entscheiden!

----------


## Dressman

auch wenn es mich nicht mehr betrifft, interessiert es mit sicherheit einige hier:

habe heute post von meinem anwalt bekommen und der schreibt, dass es unteranderem in folgenden verfahren noch keine erstinstanzliche entscheidung gibt:

halle, heidelberg, marburg, duisburg-essen, bochum, rostock und greifswald.

ob das alle sind, wei ich allerdings nicht! ich bezieh hier mich brigens hier auf die humanis und nicht auf die zahnis!

----------


## Honny

@ knownothingbutall: evtl hast du mich falsch verstanden. ich meinte in meinem vorherigen post, dass kra- viel zu blauaeugig kalkuliert hat und die rechnung sicherlich hoeher ausfallen wird als er es sich derzeit vielleicht denkt. die "relegungen" von denen du sprichst gibts nicht an den unis, sondern an den einzelnen gerichten, und die aendern sich so schnell wie die heimlichen geliebten der richter.
12k  kann man mit etwas pech und eigenem risiko sicherlich loswerden, is aber wirklich schwer. 7k halte ich allerdings fuer ne sehr realistische zahl...

@ christian: na dann druecken wir uns mal die daumen gell   :Party:  

@ dressman: da hat wohl wer denselben anwalt wie ich   :hmmm...:  
allerdings muss ichdich korrigieren. du hast das schreiben falsch verstanden. der herr anwalt meinte, dass in diesen orten die erstinstanzliche entscheidung bereits gefaellt wurde und sie jeweils (automatisch) abgelehnt wurde und deshalb die beschwerde laeuft. es ist also genau das gegenteil von dem was du verstanden hast...
das ist so, weil an diesen gerichten die erste instanz praktisch uebersprungen wird.

----------


## Falap

7 000  halte ich auch fr ne realistische Zahl

mit 3000 meinte ich nur die Anwaltgebhren (also die des eigene Anwalts) und die werden in keinem Fall berschritten, da man ja nen Pauschalltarif whren kann ( es gibt sicherlich auch gnstigere...so teuer war jedenfalls meiner) und gerichtsosten sind im schnitt 150  (erstinstanzlich). Das mal 15 gerechnet (man brauch ja nicht alle Unis verklagen) sind wir schon bei insgesamt ber 5000.
So und nun noch die ein oder andere uni, die sich anwaltlich vertreten lsst sind wir schon bei 7000!!!

----------


## DeKl

wow! das sind mal zahlen. so viel sind mir die paar jahre nicht wert  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## yzBastian

> wow! das sind mal zahlen. so viel sind mir die paar jahre nicht wert


Ist auch sehr viel Geld. Gerade, wenn es eben nicht klappt und man freundlich sein muss und zahlt.  :hmmm...: 

Wie gesagt, ist aber eben auch eine Chance. Da muss man wohl fr sich selber zu einer individuellen Entscheidung finden...

----------


## niklasb

> wow! das sind mal zahlen. so viel sind mir die paar jahre nicht wert


das she ich aber anders, wenn ich mich in diesem fall entscheiden msste.
~5 Jahre warten bei WZ? !_5_! Das sind mehr als nur ein paar. Da kann man schon PJler sein.

----------


## yzBastian

> das she ich aber anders.


Wenn das Geld ber ist....  :hmmm...:

----------


## DeKl

jo, das mag sein, aber es kommt auch drauf an, wie locker man 7000 re sitzen hat. ich bin einer von diesen verkappten, die noch in dm rechnen und das ist ein betrag, den ich auch nicht so einfach zusammen kriege, trotz arbeit etc.

----------


## Moorhhnchen

> so Frankfurt ist noch nicht gelaufen! habe heute mit der kanzlei telefoniert und in Frankfurt ist noch nichts entschieden.....die kommende woche wirds wohl entscheiden!


Tschuldigung wenn ich mich einmische...
Habe gestern in der Zeitung gelesen, da in FFM 38 Studenten per Kapazittsklage zugelassen wurden - Frag mich nur, wo die zwischen den anderen 660 Erstis denn noch Platz im Hrsaal haben sollen???
Die Qualitt des Studiums wird dadurch auf keinen Fall besser.
 :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Jauheliha

huhu!

38 finde ich aber noch ziemlich human.... wenn man bedenkt, dass es in Mnchen und Gttingen ber 100 waren... im Verhltnis gesehen sind 38 ja richtig wenig   :hmmm...:

----------


## Falap

> wow! das sind mal zahlen. so viel sind mir die paar jahre nicht wert



Naja, das einzige Problem ist, dass man durch die Klagerei genauso gut keinen Platz bekommen kann, anosnten wr mir das die paar Jahre Wartezeit schon wert, du musst bedenken, dass du dann eben auch 4 Jahre vorher anfngst zu Arbeiten. Das Geld kriegste dann allemal wieder rein.

----------


## Moorhhnchen

> huhu!
> 
> 38 finde ich aber noch ziemlich human.... wenn man bedenkt, dass es in Mnchen und Gttingen ber 100 waren... im Verhltnis gesehen sind 38 ja richtig wenig


Na gut, ich fge mich der Gewalt!!  :hmmm...:  
Ich bin jedenfalls froh, da wir damals "nur" 540 waren - das hat schon dicke gereicht.  :Meine Meinung: 
Die besagten 38 haben ja jetzt eh schon 1 Semester verloren, da es in FFM ja das Studienjahr gibt, dh. keine Zulassungen zum SoSe....

----------


## DeKl

jo, wobei das argument mit den 4 jahren frher arbeiten fr mich irgendwie nicht zhlt, da ich schon arbeite und mein geld verdiene. und da ich wei, wieviel ich arbeiten muss fr 7000 re, spare ich mir das geld lieber und kauf mir davon sonstwas, als mir die winzige chance davon zu kaufen in einem jahr studieren gehen zu drfen.

----------


## Honny

"winzig" ist ja zum glueck relativ...   :hmmm...:

----------


## Christian22

@*Kaddi*

mir ist bewut dass die Entscheidung fest ist...es ging ja auch um das Losverfahren!! Das dieses noch nicht ausgefhrt worden ist bzw. die Anwlten noch nix diesbezglich haben!!!!

----------


## DeKl

@ honny: recht hast du. das ist einfach eine frage der verhltnismigkeit und die muss jeder fr sich selbst beantworten. einige scheinen damit ja erfolg zu haben unter anderem eine gute freundin von mir. es freut mich fr sie und fr alle anderen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## knownothingbutall

@honny: hm..nee,hab das schon verstanden.der zweite teil des textes ging an kra- .war vielleicht nen bissel undeutlich zusammengefgt.   :hmmm...:  aber ist ja auch egal.h..hast du denn jetzt via klage was bekommen?und vor allem: wieviel zeit ist seit dem einreichen der klage+den ergebnissen jetzt vergangen.das kann locker nen jahr dauern,oder?

----------


## Dressman

> @ dressman: da hat wohl wer denselben anwalt wie ich   
> allerdings muss ichdich korrigieren. du hast das schreiben falsch verstanden. der herr anwalt meinte, dass in diesen orten die erstinstanzliche entscheidung bereits gefaellt wurde und sie jeweils (automatisch) abgelehnt wurde und deshalb die beschwerde laeuft. es ist also genau das gegenteil von dem was du verstanden hast...
> das ist so, weil an diesen gerichten die erste instanz praktisch uebersprungen wird.


hast recht  :Top:  

hab mich beim berfliegen des textes verlesen. dachte da steht "in zahlreichen verfahren gibt es noch  keine erstinstanzliche entscheidung."


 :Blush:

----------


## Kana

Hallo,

wenn man zum sommersemester klagt, wann gehts dann eigentlich los?
ich meine wann werden die ersten entscheidungen gefllt.
ist schon klar, das sich das ganze ewigkeiten hinziehen kann. mich interessiert nur wann man ungefhr das erstemal irgendwas hrt.
Da aber noch immer nicht alle Klagen vom wintersemester durch sind kann das wohl noch was dauern.
Gre Kana

----------


## Honny

also ich wuerd sagen die ersten entscheidungen fallen fruehestens ende mai oder so...
die unis fuers sose sind allesamt (bis auf goettingen und mit abstrichen noch giessen) nicht gerade entscheidungsfreudigen gerichten zugeordnet...

----------


## Falap

naja
sieht ganz so aus als gbe es in marburg nun auch pltze

wei jemand wie viele?

----------


## Christian22

haben wir schon glckliche aus Frankfurt hier?! oder hat da noch keiner was bekommen bzw. gehrt? mte ja jetzt mal so langsam mal jemand von uns glck gehabt haben.............................

ebend war die post da.....wieder nix dabei weder vom anwalt noch vonner uni........tja und nu? 

............kannst du machen nix..............

----------


## kra-

> naja
> sieht ganz so aus als gbe es in marburg nun auch pltze
> 
> wei jemand wie viele?


34, mit eidesstattlicher Erklrung.

----------


## len

HALLO zusammen,
ich habe heute einen Anruf von meinem Anwalt bekommen.

Hab n PLATZ in FRANKFRUT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

bin noch ganz ausm huschen......freu mich riesig =))))

----------


## Christian22

mein glckwunsch!
damit hab ich dann also kein glck gehabt..........   :Keks:

----------


## len

Danke schn!!!
Hatte die hoffnung schon fast aufgegeben. Es war mein vorletztes Verfahren !!!

Ich kann euch nur sagen, verliert nie die Hoffnung und glaubt daran !!!!

Wnsche euch weiterhin Durchhaltevermgen und viel Glck !

Liebe Gre, Lena

----------


## knownothingbutall

hey,lena und ihr anderen glcklichen!erstmal glckunsch!!!!
wie luft das bei euch denn jetzt mit dem einstieg ins laufende semester??

----------


## len

Guten morgen,
ich schtze mal, ich werde dort einsteigen. Es wird wohl so ein paar Wiederholungskurs geben.
Mal schaun, werde Anfang n. Woche dorthin fahren und das klren.

Sonst noch jemand hier, der in Frankfurt einen Platz erhalten hat????

----------


## kra-

Ich habe heute Post von meinem Anwalt bekommen, die besagt, dass Frankfurt erst in den nchsten Tagen vergeben wird...  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Christian22

jop so siehts auch bei mir auch aus!

----------


## yzBastian

Ihr redet auch alle vom gleichen Studiengang? Vielleicht Zahnmedizin =| Humanmedizin?

----------


## len

Hey,
In Frankfurt wurden schon 38 Humanmedizinpltze verlost. 22 Pltze in Zahnmedizin mssen noch bis Ende der Woche verlost werden. Anderes kann ich mir das nicht erklren.

----------


## yzBastian

....da wre ja schon ein Unterschied. Den meinte ich.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Christian22

tja was ist den nun mit Frankfurt, also eine glckliche haben wir ja unter uns......haben andere diesbezglich denn schon von ihrer nicht erfolgreichen beschwerde was zu hren bekommen, von ihren anwlten?

----------


## Honny

hmmmmm... wenn einspruch eingelegt wird in frankfurt, dann dauerts noch wochen oder monate bis ueber diesen entschieden wird @christian   :hmmm...:

----------


## kronenflucht

also ich hab auch heut mein pltze bekommen.....
 :Smilie: 

Mein Anwalt meinte, dass wohl Frankfurt nicht zurckklagen wird.....
Aber mal gucken

----------


## acg1984

@kronenflucht
Wo hast du einen platz bekommen?zahn oder human?

----------


## Honny

in halle gabs was witziges. noch vor der ersten instanz wurde man sich mit der uni einig. 30 plaetze sollten es sein. nach ca. 2 wochen - 24 stunden vor fristende - wiederrief die uni das abkommen... angeblich um weniger plaetze am ende bei rumkommen zu lassen und gerichtskosten auf die klaeger abzuwaelzen...
es ging also vor's gericht. und heute wurde die uni auf 50 plaetze verklagt. muuuuharrharrharr... verlosung is in ca. 2 wochen...

--- *newsticker ende* ---

----------


## kronenflucht

Zahnmedizin.....

----------


## kra-

50 Pltze in Halle sind natrlich toll. Leider bin ich nicht dabei...

----------


## jessemetcalfe

@honny


wie ich sehe, weit du mal wieder einiges mehr als alle anderen  :Grinnnss!:  
Ist das urteil definitiv heute gefallen???
Weit du zufllig wie das ganze fr zahnmedizin aussieht?????
Ist das Verfahren auch schon durch??
Fragen ber fragen,ich wei, hoffe natrlich auf eine ganz schnelle antwort  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## acg1984

wer hier klagt auch in Rostock oder D.-E. und wei ob und wieviele Pltze letztes Jahr eingeklagt worden sind?

----------


## Xerxes

Ich habe auch vor zu klaen und wollte mal fragen wer mir hier einen Anwalt im Ruhrgebiet empfehlen kann bzw. ob jemand den Anwalt Wesener in Recklinghausen kennt. Muss der Anwalt berhaupt bei mir in der nhe sitzen oder kann ich gleich den Zimmerling oder wie der heisst im Saarland nehmen?

Wie hoch sind die chancen fr dieses SS ber die Kapazittsklage? Der Anwalt hat mir ein Honorar von 3500 Euro vorgeschlagen jedoch fr das SS UND das WS.. plus die Gerichtskosten natrlich... Pro zu verklagender Standort wren das 200 Euro

Kann mir da jemand helfen der Erfahrungen hat?

----------


## Honny

@ jessemetcalfe: zahnmedizin in halle: keine ahnung. da hab ich noch nix gehoert. das urteil was ich angesprochen habe betrifft nur humanmedizin und ist definitiv heute (28.03) gefallen.

@ acg1984: bin auch dabei, hab aber keine ahnung wieviel da im letzten jahr bei raussprang. in E.-D. eher weniger weil in NRW grundsaetzlich wenig zu holen ist... in rostock siehts da sicherlich besser aus. 

@ xerxes: zum sommersemester ist das klagen nicht allzu aussichtsreich. wenn deine klage das kommende ws mit einschliesst issesa aber nicht ganz sinnlos. 200 pro uni sind ein guter wert an honorar. gut im sinne von preiswert.
ich wuerde eher einen guten anwalt nehmen als einen den man in der naehe hat. denn praktisch musst du ihn nie besuchen. (ich hab bisher nicht einmal mit meinem anwalt geredet, nichtmal per telefon...).

@ all: gute nacht   :Party:

----------


## acg1984

@ Xerxes
ich zahle 250 pro Uni an Eigenanwaltskosten und mein Anwalt ist in Kln

gute nacht!!!

----------


## Xerxes

Moment mal die 200 Euro sind lediglich Gerichtskosten. Das anwaltshonorar liegt bei 3500 Euro fr SS UND WS! Wenn ich jetzt aschon klage anstatt aufs WS zu warten und es klappt nicht verliere ich "lediglich" etwa 2000 Euro wegen Gerichtskosten

----------


## Kana

Man kann aber gar nicht sagen das die gerichtskosten pro uni 200 Euro betragen werden. der anwalt hat ja auf die gerichtskosten gar keinen einfluss und oft sind die viel viel hher, plus die gegenanwaltskosten die evtl. noch entstehen. aber so genau kenn ich mich da auch nicht aus. aber ich denke mit 200 pro uni kommst du nicht hin.
gru kana

----------


## Jauheliha

Die Gerichtskosten hngen vom Streitwert ab. Wer denn Streitwert nun festlegt, wei ich nicht... 
Bei mir war bei einer Uni z.B.der Streitwert auf 2500 festgesetzt, die Gerichtskosten waren dann ca. 150.
Bei einem Streitwert von 5000 betrugen die Gerichtskosten dann ungefhr 300.
Es gibt Tabellen, in denen man das nachgucken kann, vielleicht einfach mal ein bichen googlen  :hmmm...:

----------


## Jauheliha

Hier hab ich was Nettes gefunden... das gilt jetzt aber wohl nur fr das Verwaltungsgericht Hamburg, hier wird von einem Streitwert von 3.750 ausgegangen, mir wurde aber auf den Gerichten, bei denen ich geklagt habe,gesagt, dass bei den meisten Unis der Streitwert 2.500 betrgt.


1. Widerspruch bei der Uni (Gebhr fr Widerspruchsbescheid): 31,00 Euro

2. Gerichtskosten:

a) Einstweilige Anordnung
(bei Streitwert 3.750,00 Euro) 157,50 Euro
(der Betrag reduziert sich auf 1/3 = 52,50 Euro bei Rcknahme des Antrags, bevor das Gericht den Beschluss getroffen hat, gerichtlichem Vergleich oder Erledigungserklrung, bei der die Frage der Kostentragung geklrt ist (KV 5211))


b) Beschwerde
(bei Streitwert 3.750,00 Euro) 210,00 Euro
(der Betrag reduziert sich auf 1/2 = 105,00 Euro bei Zurcknahme der Beschwerde)


c) Klage (Streitwert 5.000,00 Euro) 363,00 Euro
(dieser Betrag reduziert sich auf 1/3 = 121,00 Euro bei Rcknahme der Klage vor dem Schluss der mndlichen Verhandlung, gerichtlichem Vergleich oder Erledigungserklrung, bei der die Frage der Kostentragung geklrt ist (KV 5111))


3. AnwltInnengebhren:
Die nachfolgenden Betrge umfassen neben den gesetzlichen Gebhren auch die Postpauschale und die Umsatzsteuer.
(Wenn eine Einigung oder Erledigung unter Mitwirkung des Anwalts/der Anwltin erzielt wird, fllt zustzlich eine weitere Gebhr in Hhe von 349,16 Euro an.)

a) Einstweilige Anordnung
(bei Streitwert 3.750,00 Euro) 392,66 Euro
(wenn es im Eilverfahren ein Errterungstermin gibt, fllt eine zustzliche Terminsgebhr von 341,04 Euro an)

b) Beschwerde
(bei Streitwert 3.750,00 Euro) 165,30 Euro

c) Klage
(Streitwert 5.000,00 Euro) 477,11 Euro Verfahrensgebhr
(wenn im Klageverfahren eine mndliche Verhandlung stattfindet, fllt zustzlich eine Terminsgebhr in Hhe von 418,99 Euro an)

Wenn die Uni auch Anwlte beauftragt, knnen diese dann, wenn du das Verfahren verlierst, die genannten Betrge von dir verlangen. Bei einer Einigung ist es blich, dass jede Seite die eigenen Anwaltskosten bernimmt.

Entstandene persnliche Kosten (z. B. Porto, Papier, Telefonate):
Belege sollten gesammelt werden, damit sie, wenn die Klage im Hauptverfahren erfolgreich ist, der Universitt in Rechnung gestellt werden knnen. Dann kann auch die Widerspruchsgebhr zurckverlangt werden.

----------


## Honny

@ xerxes: mit 200 gerichtskosten pro uni wirste nicht hinkommen. und wenn dir dein anwalt das als konstenpunkt genannt hat, dann waer er mir schon nicht mehr ganz koscher...

----------


## Xerxes

Jauhelila hat doch auch ein Verfahren gefhrt und sagt dass es vom Streitwert abhngt eben wie gesagt zwischen 150 und 300 Euro da liegt der Anwalt doch nciht falsch oder?

----------


## Honny

ich behaupte mal zum sose reichen selbst 300 pro uni nicht aus... da die meisten unis anwaltlich vertreten sind oder bekanntlich beschwerde einlegen und somit langwierige verfahren anhaenglich sind...
aber sogar zwischen 200 und 300 liegen schon welten wenn man das auf die 10-20 unis hochrechnet die man evtl. verklagt   :Meine Meinung:

----------


## yzBastian

Die Gegenanwlte bekommen im Schnitt, unabhngig von den zustzlichen eigenen RA-Kosten und den Gerichtskosten, im Schnitt 450-500 EUR. Je nach Streitwert.

----------


## Xerxes

Zum kotzen. Dann werd ich die Unis nicht verklagen die einen Anwalt haben. Bleiben dann berhaupt noch viele brig?

----------


## kra-

Man wei vorher ja nicht, wer einen Anwalt hat - das ist ja das Problem. Viele Unis entscheiden da recht spontan.
Mein Anwalt war immerhin so kulant mir mitzuteilen, welche Unis bisher regelmig Anwlte benutzt haben und ich konnte dann selbst entscheiden, ob ich da klagen wollte oder nicht.

----------


## Honny

mittlerweile hat etwa jede dritte uni nen gegenanwalt. ist mir zu muehselig die jetz alle rauszukramen und aufzuzaehlen, aber sind einige... und jedes semester kommen meist neue hinzu.
nur unis ohne anwalt zu verklagen ist allerdings fahrlaessig... dort sind die chancen einfach mal am hoechsten...

----------


## Xerxes

Wie finanziert ihr alle euch das wenn ich mal fragen darf? Aus eigener Tasche? Ich ja! Und wenn ich mich fr eine Klage entscheide dann gehen meine ganzen ersparnisse dafr flten. Ich wei nicht ob es sich lohnt das Risiko einzugehen.

----------


## Honny

@ xerxes: zum thema finanzierung findest du per suchfunktion nach anderen klage-threads sehr detailliert beschriebene moeglichkeiten und die damit einhergehenden vorurteile  :hmmm...: 
und natuerlich musst du das gut abwaegen ob sich das risiko lohnt... lieber mit gutem geldpolster etwas spaeter ein nebenjobfreies und dadurch intensiveres und partytauglicheres studium beginnen oder pleite klagen und ohne einen cent in der tasche in eine womoeglich auch noch arschteure stadt ziehen muessen und dann ueber die runden kommen...
aber die entscheidung hat mir auch keiner abgenommen...   :Party:

----------


## acg1984

Ist bei den Leuten die klagen jemand dabei, der unerwartet durch die ZVS einen Studienplatz bekommen hat. Soll ja Leute geben, die trotz 1,8 geklagt haben...

----------


## kra-

Jetzt bruchte ich mal euren Rat:

Ich habe von meinem Anwalt das Angebot bekommen, ohne zustzliche Anwaltsgebhren auch frs SS zu klagen. Will heien: ich bezahle "nur" die Gerichtskosten. Wie sind die Chancen im SS denn so? Wrdet ihr auf das Angebot eingehen? Gibt es im Sommer mehr Gegenanwlte? Habe ja gehrt, dass die Chancen, per Klageverfahren einen Platz zu bekommen, im WS wesentlich hher sind als im SS.

----------


## knownothingbutall

uh,das wre mir aber nicht ganz koscher....
vielleicht meint er,dass du den selben preis zahlst....(was dann in der praxis heit,dass du einfach frs ws zu viel bezahlst...)auf diese art und weise hat er halt dein mandat schonmal sicher..der kampf der anwlte um mandanten ist ja nicht gerade von schlechten eltern...du unterschreibst dann schonmal frs ws(bekommst zwischendurch nen platz in sterreich   :hmmm...:  ) und hast ihm somit seinn geldsegen zugesichert...hm...meine theorie....
der anwalt hat zu mir gesagt,dass er im sommersemster nur klagt,enn leute es berhaupt nicht mehr abwarten knnen und wollen das IRGENDWAS passiert(die chancen seien nicht so supi,sagte er).
viele grsse
knba

----------


## Kana

Also mein Anwalt hat mir auch sehr davon abgeraten zum sose zu klagen.
aller vorraussicht nach soll es zum sose kaum eine uni ohne anwalt geben, dafr ist aber das zu erwartende platzangebot sehr gering. also riesiger finanzieller aufwand und minimale chancen, ein 6er im lotto.
gru kana

----------


## Medicus85

wenn die anwaltspauschale wefaellt....wuerd ich es versuchen... natrlich wuerde ich nicht jede Uni , sonder halt die Uni(s) von denen man ausgehen kann , dass sie keinen Gegenanwalt haben, auswhlen...
Das Angebot klingt gut... wenn du mir noch sagst welcher Anwalt das ist , knnt ich dir ja nen Rat geben....
lg
Medicus

----------


## Xerxes

Mein Anwalt hat mir ein hnliches Angebot gemacht. Er nimmt fr SS und WS nur ein Pauschalhonorar welches etwa 800 Euro ber dem Honorar fr ein Semsester liegt. Diese Angebote werden denk ich mal gemacht , weil die wissen das dei Chancen eben sehr gering sind oder?

----------


## Falap

hab mal ne Frage zu Marburg...
bis Montag wollen die doch die eideststattlichen Erklrungen haben...
mein Anwalt hat mir sowas noch nicht zugeschickt und haben die einen Gegenanwalt?

----------


## Honny

ich wuerde, glaube ich, derzeit nichtmal fuer lau zum sose klagen, da die gerichtskosten die geringen chancen kaum aufwiegen. mein anwalt hat mir angeboten zum sose pro uni nur rund 50 honorar zu nehmen, mach ich aber trotzdem nich.
aber man muss bedenken... wenn alle so denken wir die meisten hier... dann sinkt die konkurrenz betraechtlich...
@ falap: da solltest du dich hinterklemmen. ich hab vor drei tagen post vom anwalt bekommen und musste ihm die eidesstattliche zuschicken. bis zum 03.04. muss die beim VG marburg sein...

----------


## Xerxes

Vielleicht klappts ja doch noch mit dem Losverfahren   :bhh:  
Das ist dann wirklich ein Lottogewinn... Mich wrde mal interessieren was das fr ein Gefhl fr die paar Leute sein muss die ber Losverfahren einen Pltz bekomen da ist die Wahrscheinlichkeite ja irgendwo bei 1:2000

----------


## Dressman

1:2000 ?

ehr noch geringer!

----------


## jessemetcalfe

Nu is es raus:

GTTINGEN KLAGT GEGEN!!!!!
SOWOHL ZAHN- ALS AUCH ZAHNMEDIZIN!!!
Es lohnt sich echt berhaupt nicht mehr mit der ganzen Klagerei, stndig diese Unianwlte,die einem das Physikum schwer machen wollen!!!!!

----------


## Kad123

Aber das ist doch schon seit lngerem klar. Die Uni hat schon ganz am Anfang Einspruch gegen das Urteil erhoben.

----------


## Honny

jo das goettingen gegenklagen wird stand wohl schon laenger fest.
aber dass sie es sowohl gegen zahn- als auch gegen zahnmedizin machen ist ja 'n skandal!   :hmmm...:   :Grinnnss!:   :bhh:  

aber wieso so aufgeregt jesse? da is doch noch nix entschieden... tust ja so, als wuerde bei ner gegenklage direkt feststehen dass plaetze verloren gehen. nur weils in ulm mal so uebel ausging (und da war die uni wahrlich hinterfotzig!) ist das ja laengst kein standard. also locker bleiben...

----------


## Dressman

eben, auerdem wurde die beschwerde in gttingen letztes jahr auch abgelehnt... die begrndung fr die beschwerde dieses jahr soll genau so lachhaft sein

----------


## Jauheliha

Gttingen hat brigens schon direkt im Januar gegengeklagt. 
Jetzt darf sich ja das Oberverwaltungsgericht damit rumschlagen. 
Ich hatte schon im Januar dort den Berichterstatter angerufen, er hatte mir gesagt, dass "das jedes Jahr so luft, und die Uni immer dieselbe Begrndung abgibt, die dann sowieso immer abgelehnt wird" Und er sagte es besteht deswegen "kein Grund zur Panik, wir sollten alle frhlich studieren gehen."

Den Antrag der Uni habe ich zuhause liegen, es steht eigentlich nichts weiter drin, als dass die Uni kein Geld und keinen Platz hat.

----------


## niklasb

> Nu is es raus:
> 
> GTTINGEN KLAGT GEGEN!!!!!
> SOWOHL ZAHN- ALS AUCH ZAHNMEDIZIN!!!
> Es lohnt sich echt berhaupt nicht mehr mit der ganzen Klagerei, stndig diese Unianwlte,die einem das Physikum schwer machen wollen!!!!!


wo besteht der zusammenhang zwischen physikum und unianwalt?

----------


## Flachzange1985

Wei jemand, wann die verlosung fr halle durchgefhrt wird?

----------


## schnuffyg

Also, hab mir heute morgen mal ganz viel Zeit genommen und alle Beitrge hier durchgelesen. War alles ziemlich aufschlussreich fr mich, wrde aber dennoch gerne ein paar Sachen nochmal im Klartext wissen.

Ich hab folgendes Problem: Abinote 2,5, mittlerweile 7 Wartesemester (also das kommende WS ist mein 8tes)

Habe zum jetzigen Sommersemester erneut eine Ablehnung von der ZVS bekommen, in der stand, dass der letzte Bewerber mit 9 Wartesemestern genommen wurden. Das hat mich ziemlich frustriert. Nun bin ich auch am berlegen ob ich versuchen soll mich einzuklagen.

Ist das bei mir berhaupt noch sinnig? Oder dauert der Klageweg so lange, das ich wahrscheinlich in der Zeit sowieso einen Studienplatz bekomme?

----------


## knownothingbutall

wahrscheinlich ja...(will jetzt nix flsches sagen)..aber der anwalt geht von durchschnittlich nem jahr aus

----------


## kra-

Wenn du schon so lange gewartet hast wrde ich nie und nimmer klagen! Das lohnt wenn berhaupt nur zu Beginn der Wartezeit. Es dauert so oder so 2 Semester, bis alle Verfahren durch sind, von den Kosten mal ganz zu schweigen. 
Bleibe stark und warte noch 1,5-2 Jahre, dann hast auch du einen Studienplatz und viel, viel Geld gespart.

----------


## Honny

in halle wird wohl zwischen dem 10. und 15. gelost werden... fruehestens...

----------


## Falap

wei eigentlich jemand wie das aussieht mit humanmedizin in berlin.
die Zahnmedizinpltze wurden ja ausgelost...das war auc hehftig 
47 pltze bei ungefhr 90-100 bewerbern
hoffentlich sieht das bei humanmedizin auch so aus.

----------


## acg1984

hallo, wann findet die verlosung fuer human/ marburg statt?wer weiss wieviele noch eine eidesstattliche erklaerung abgeben konnten?

----------


## kra-

So, ich hole den Thread mal wieder aus der Versenkung.
Gibt es irgendwas neues?

Marbug msste doch ab morgen laufen, oder? AFAIK war heute Abgabefrist fr die eidesstattlichen Versicherungen. Naja, ich drck uns allen die Daumen ;)
In Bochum, Essen und Halle sollte es doch auch in absehbarer Zeit soweit sein, oder?

----------


## Dr. Jackyll

Was mich wirklich mal interessieren wrde: von den Leuten die sich eingeklagt haben, mit z.B. nem schnitt von 3,0 , wie viele Studieren da noch??? 

Bei uns haben nmlich verdammt viele aufgehrt nach dem 1. oder wie auch immer....

----------


## yzBastian

Die Diskussion fhrt zu nichts, da wir festgestellt haben, dass der Abischnitt nicht zwingend auch etwas ber Breitschaft  und Fhigkeit zum Lernen aussagt.  :hmmm...: 

Von daher sollte man es einfach lassen, da Zahlen aufzustellen...

----------


## acg1984

In Halle wurden Pltze eingeklagt. JUHU!!! 
Wer wei wieviele es sind?

----------


## wartezeit

Hi!
Klage mich seit dem ws 05/06 auch frs Medizinstudium ein. Leider habe ich (wie viele ANDERE :grrrr....:  ) bis jetzt auch noch keinen Studienplatz, wollte mal fragen wie lange ihr noch klagt bzw. ob ihr auch noch nchstes ws klagt und ob die Chancen dann besser stehen?

----------


## kronenflucht

bei mir hat es fast 2 jahre gedauert bis ich endlich einen bekommen hab.

aber schau, ich hab zwar jetzt einen, aber die Hochschule Ffm hat zurckgeklagt! Von daher....des ist auch net so prickelnd in so ner UNGEWISSHEIT zu leben

----------


## wartezeit

Ja hab das auch gehrt aber nur von Mnchen und Ulm!
Darfst du trotzdem Scheine machen oder wie luft das ab wenn die unis klagen.

----------


## Lisel

Ich kenn jemanden, der sofort ber die Klage einen Platz bekommen hat in Leipzig. Ist halt eine Glckssache, kann man die Chancen schlecht vorhersagen. Ich klage selbst seit dem Ws05/06, bisher ohne Erfolg   :grrrr....:

----------


## wartezeit

Ja aber mit Leipzig ist das so ne sache !!!
Ich hab nen Freund der so reingekommen ist und der hat mir einiges erzhlt von dem wie "die Einklger" behandelt werden! anscheinend luft da einiges echt bel ab! Auf jeden Fall ist das warten s........

----------


## Lisel

Also, mein Bekannter ist total zufrieden. Ist sogar nach dem Physikum da geblieben, obwohl er z.B. auch nach Essen htte gehen knnen..bzw. an anderen Unis angenommen wurde..

----------


## Lisel

P.S.: Warten ist die Hlle.

----------


## knownothingbutall

@kronenflucht: hat das einklagen 2 jahre gedauert(grusel) oder war das auf deine gesamte wartezeit bezogen?
aaah,echt...ich erzhle mir ja jeden tag,dass es nicht mehr so lange dauert...und glaube es mittlerweile schon fast...boah...2 jahre..da knnte ich mein jetztiges studium ja noch zuende bringen....(horror)....  ::-oopss:  hat noch jemand gute nachrichten(sowas wie zvs verschenkt studienpltze aus mitleid an langzeitwartende)????  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## chillz05

> Ja aber mit Leipzig ist das so ne sache !!!
> Ich hab nen Freund der so reingekommen ist und der hat mir einiges erzhlt von dem wie "die Einklger" behandelt werden! anscheinend luft da einiges echt bel ab! Auf jeden Fall ist das warten s........



Schwachsinn!
Nicht ansatzweise das Gefhl bzw. irgendetwas in der Richtung gehrt!

----------


## wartezeit

Es ist immer schwer herauszufiltern, ob jemand nur frustriert ist ber den ganzen Zustand seiner Situation oder ob es wirklich so arg dort abgeht.
Ich kann halt nur erzhlen, was ich gehrt habe, und das ist folgendes. 

 Die  Einklger bekommen rote Punkte und die Anderen blaue Punkte vor der Prfung verteilt! und diese Punkte werden dann auf  die Prfungsunterlagen geklebt. 
 Da "die Eingeklagten" die Einfhrungswochen nicht mitbekommen haben, haben sie Zitate von den Dozenten wie, "den Einklgern machen wir schon Beine......usw. ", verpasst.
Keine Ahnung ob diese Storys der Wahrheit entsprechen  oder ob "meine Quelle"  :Grinnnss!:  sich einfach ungerecht behandelt gefhlt hat. 

Wenn es bei dir  nicht so war, kann ich mal ein wenig aufatmen und hoffe, dass es weiterhin so bleibt......   :Grinnnss!:  

LG   ::-angel:

----------


## acg1984

> Hi!
> Klage mich seit dem ws 05/06 auch frs Medizinstudium ein. Leider habe ich (wie viele ANDERE ) bis jetzt auch noch keinen Studienplatz, wollte mal fragen wie lange ihr noch klagt bzw. ob ihr auch noch nchstes ws klagt und ob die Chancen dann besser stehen?



Ich berlege zum Wintersemester 06/07 nochmal zu klagen, jedoch wei ich nicht ob die Chancen besser oder schlechter aussehen werden. Nochmal so viel Geld und dann keinen Erfolg wre schon zum k......

----------


## wartezeit

Ich wei nicht ob ich das ganze nochmal mache! 
ich warte jetzt noch bis zum ws ab, aber danach hoffe ich, dass mir meine Ausbildung angerechnet wird und ich ber meine Wartezeit reinkomme! Egal wie es ist einfach totaler s.. 
Vorallem wenn du nen Studienplatz hast und den dann wieder verlierst!   :grrrr....:

----------


## Flachzange1985

echt krass...hab endlich mal auch glck und bin in halle eingeklagt worden...gibts hier gleichgesinnte oder wei einer wie es nun weitergeht von wegen einfhrung oder informationen oder sowas in der richtung?   :hmmm...:

----------


## Lisel

Glckwunsch! Das lsst ja hoffen. Weit du, wieviele Pltze in Halle vergeben wurden? Hast du kein Schreiben oder so bekommen, wie es weitergeht? Oder mal deinen Anwalt fragen..

----------


## Honny

50 plaetze wurden vergeben (human).
aber wurde tatsaechlich schon gelost? ich habe noch rein gar nichts von irgendwem gehoert...
@ flachzange: ganz sicher? kein aprilscherz? meinst du human- oder zahnmedizin?

----------


## Flachzange1985

kein witz, ich hielt den immatrikulationsantrag schon in hnden und habe ihn abgeschickt. gilt fr humanmedizin

----------


## Anny84

Wie kannst du denn einen Platz in Halle haben? Es wird doch erst nach dem 10.04. gelost, dachte ich, sprichst du von den 50 Pltzen WS 05/06???

Wann hast du bescheid bekommen, vom Anwalt oder von der Uni???

Wei jmd. schon was von Marburg, wurde schon gelost, ist jmd. von euch dabei?

----------


## kra-

Die ~35 Pltze in Marburg werden erst Mitte des Monats vergeben.

Bin grad mal meine Unterlagen durchgegangen: kann es sein, dass Saarbrcken auch noch aussteht?

----------


## acg1984

@ kra   Saarbrcken war schon, waren glaub nur 3 Pltze.

----------


## Lisel

Mir ist nicht bekannt, dass Saarbrcken schon war. Sonst htte ich bestimmt eine Info von meinem Anwalt!

----------


## niklasb

> Mir ist nicht bekannt, dass Saarbrcken schon war. Sonst htte ich bestimmt eine Info von meinem Anwalt!


Nach Studienplatz-klage.de ist dies bereits abgelaufen. Im Februar diesen Jahres.

----------


## simson

Marburg war auch schon...Hab letzten Donnerstag bescheid bekommen und mich heute eingeschrieben   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Medicus85

Hat von euch jemand , der ebenso in Hannover geklagt hatte  , auch eine verdammt dicke Rechung bekommen ...(500 Euro???)  :Aufgepasst!:

----------


## kra-

Moment mal... hm. Gehrst du denn zu denen, die Widerspruch eingelegt haben? Denn dann war der Betrag ja abzusehen...

*EDIT*

Hab grad mal in meinen Unterlagen nachgeschaut: das eigentliche Verfahren hat ~180 gekostet. Die 500 werden vom Widerspruch sein: 242 Gerichtskosten und Anwaltskosten in Hhe von 197. So hat es mir damals zumindest mein Anwalt geschrieben. Eine Rechnung habe ich davon aber noch nicht bekommen.

----------


## Falap

hallo allerseits,
habe gerade einen Platz in Halle bekommen, hatte schon die hoffnung aufgegeben?

Noch jemand hier nach Halle?

----------


## Anny84

Hey!

Hab heute die Zulassung fr Halle bekommen!

Meldet euch mal, falls ihr auch zu den 50 gehrt!

----------


## Flachzange1985

Hab auch ne zulassung, aber ich wei schon seit letztem donnerstag bescheid   :bhh:

----------


## Medicus85

> Hat von euch jemand , der ebenso in Hannover geklagt hatte  , auch eine verdammt dicke Rechung bekommen ...(500 Euro???)


Bist du dir da ganz sicher: Denn ich habe 100% meinem Anwalt gesagt , dass ich keinen einspruch einlegen will.

----------


## Falap

also 500  finde ich auch ziemlich happig muss ich sagen...

hrt sich nicht nach Rechnung erster Instanz an.

Da hilft nur eins:
Anwalt anrufen und auf die Nerven gehehn.

----------


## Medicus85

Falap , anscheinend wird jeder von euch noch sone REchnung kriegen....so hab ich das verstanden ( so Herr Karasek)

----------


## Falap

ich habe auch keine einspruch in hannover eingelegt.

----------


## Medicus85

ich weiss net , ich hoffe zumindest , dass das ein Versehen ist....wenn nicht , dann wirds nochma teuer fuer uns  :Frown:

----------


## woLfcrY

was passiert jetz eigentlich mit euch die ihr jetzt so einen platz frs wintersemester 05/06 gekriegt haben ber klage?
steigt ihr dann erst ws 06/07 ein? und dann im ersten semester? 
und wie sicher is euch euer platz jetzt? es sind ja schonmal wieder welche geflogen n weilchen spter... wobei ich auch mal gelesen hab das man sich den eingeklagten platz durch nen ortswechsel absichern kann.. stimmt das?

achja und mich wrd mal interessieren wer eure anwlte sind ^^ wohl nich alle zimmerling oder?

----------


## Medicus85

<<<< Herrn karasek

----------


## kra-

*EDIT*

----------


## Nibras

Kann mir vielleicht jmd erklren wie das mit der Klage funktoniert? Ab wann hat man das Recht zu klagen und wozu? Blick da nicht durch   :Blush:

----------


## Lisel

Wenn du von der Zvs abgelehnt wurdest, kannst du klagen. Das ist dann eine Kapazittenklage. Die eingeklagten Pltze werden per Losverfahren an die Klger vergeben..

----------


## Falap

hallo allerseits,

ich habe folgendes Problem, wobei ich an dieser Stelle darauf hinweise, dass ich mir durchaus im Klaren darber bin, dass andere gern mein Problem htten.

Also, ich hab vorletzte Woche einen Platz ber die Klage in Halle bekommen, habe mich Dienstag eingeschrieben und mein Anwalt meinte der Platz wre relativ sicher da ich auf Platz 28 bin.

Jetzt habe ich heute einen Platz von der ZVS in Wrzburg bekommen, wobei die in dem Schreiben deutlich gemacht haben, dass die studienmglichkeit nur die Vorklinik umfasst und das Risiko besteht, dass ich nach dem Physikum nicht weiter in Wrzburg studieren kann.

Wei jemand, ob ich dne Platz in Halle jetzt aufgeben MUSS, da mein Anwalt mir auch geschrieben hat, dass ich mich unbedingt weiter bei der ZVS bewerben soll, da es sich bei dem Platz in HAlle nur um einen vorlufigen handelt.

Ich wei jetzt nicht ob ich in Halle bleiben soll oder mich da exmatrikulieren und den Platz in Wrzburg nehmen soll, zumal ich ja schon einen Mietvertrag in Halle unterschrieben hab.

----------


## MediFreaK

hmm also ich wrde an deiner stelle den platz in wrzburg annehmen...weil der is nich durch klage entstanden und der is sicherer als der in halle...falls die uni weiterklagen sollte, knnten die dich irgendwann wieder kicken...und wenn du erstmal das physikum hast, dann kannst du schon davon ausgehen, irgendwo nen klinischen platz zu bekommen  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## kra-

Wo du gerade von Rang 28 gesprochen hast: ist das dein Warteplatz, den du von der ZVS erhalten hast? Wieso hast du denn dann noch geklagt, wenn du schon bei einem so hohem Rang bist?

Wenn du Unis nach diesem Verfahren nun Pltze vergeben, heit das doch aber auch, dass gegen diese eine Klage meinerseits, der auf Rang 1000+ ist, nicht erfolgversprechend ist. Wieso klagt mein Anwalt denn dann dort?

*EDIT*

Oh, sehe gerade: in Halle hab ich gar nicht geklagt. Wei jetzt also endlich auch, warum.  :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## Falap

nein ich meinte mit rang 28 auf der losliste bei der klage in halle.

----------


## MediFreaK

> nein ich meinte mit rang 28 auf der losliste bei der klage in halle.


hmm, dh jetzt wenn die noch 28 pltze finden, dann bist du dabei??? also ich wrde den zvs platz nehmen, erstmal in ruhe das physikum schaffen und das wird schon schwer genug werden und dann wirst du schon nen platz fr die klinik irgendwo bekommen. du kannst dich ja jedes semester bewerben um nen vollstudienplatz!!

----------


## kra-

Und wie kommt man auf welchen Rang? Zufall/Los? NC?

----------


## Falap

jaja man wird gelost.
Mein Anwalt meinte auf Platz 28 wre das ziemlich sicher und dann htte ich einen Klinikplatz auch sicher.
Und ich hab ja schon in diesem Forum gelesen wie schwer es einige hatten nen Klinischen Platz zu kriegen.
Ich denke ich werde den in HAlle nehmen.

----------


## MediFreaK

> jaja man wird gelost.
> Mein Anwalt meinte auf Platz 28 wre das ziemlich sicher und dann htte ich einen Klinikplatz auch sicher.
> Und ich hab ja schon in diesem Forum gelesen wie schwer es einige hatten nen Klinischen Platz zu kriegen.
> Ich denke ich werde den in HAlle nehmen.


und was is wenn euch die uni wieder rausklagt?? aber halle is auf alle flle keine schlechte wahl...freundin von mir is da im 6. sem und is cool

----------


## Falap

ich sach ja ich bin auf platz 28 und halle hatte sich ja anfnglich auf 30 pltze in einem vergleich geeinigt, diesen daran zurckgezogen und das gericht hat dann 50 entschieden...naja man wird sehen was die zukunft bringt.
Ich werde morgen den anwalt anrfuen und fragen wie der das sieht.

----------


## thorsten83

Ich wrde auch den in Halle nehmen. Die Gefahr nach der Vorklinik nicht bernommen zu werden ist derzeit gro.

----------


## MediFreaK

> Ich wrde auch den in Halle nehmen. Die Gefahr nach der Vorklinik nicht bernommen zu werden ist derzeit gro.


hmm naja gut, es sind ja erstmal 4 semester bis zum physikum...und auerdem kann man sich ja jedes semester fr nen vollplatz deutschlandweit bewerben und eigentlich sollte das auch klappen  :Nixweiss:

----------


## kra-

Spielt der NC denn bei der Wahl des Vollplatzes wieder eine Rolle, wenn man bereits einen Teilstudienplatz hat?

----------


## El Pendejo

@FALAP

Hi,

soweit ich weiss, sieht es so aus: Wenn du in Bayern einen Teilstudienplatz bekommst, wird dir garantiert, das du auch in Bayern an irgendeiner Uni in die Klinik kommst!

Aber wie gesagt: Soweit ich weiss!  ::-winky:  

Kannst dich ja mal erkundigen   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  

El Pendejo

----------


## Falap

zhlen denn weiter Wartesemester wenn ich nen Teilstudienplatz habe?

----------


## El Pendejo

Nur wenn er eingeklagt ist!Glaub ich.....

----------


## LaTraviata

> zhlen denn weiter Wartesemester wenn ich nen Teilstudienplatz habe?


Ja, die sammelst Du weiter, solange, bis dieser zum Vollstudienplatz geworden ist und dann brauchst Du die eh nicht mehr  :bhh: !!!
Viel Spa in Halle/ Wrzburg... je nachdem, was Du jetzt nehmen wirst... war zu faul zum Umblttern  :bhh:

----------


## Sallame

Ich wrde auf jeden Fall den Vollstudienplatz annehmen, es gibt viele Leute die nach dem Physikum auf der Strae stehen und es gibt immer mehr Teilstudienpltze! Es gibt sogar Leute die sagen in Zukunft wird auf Grund fehlender klinischer Kapazitten so gut wie kein Teilplatzinhaber bernommen geschweige denn Ungarn Studenten...

----------


## Sallame

Hierzu noch ein interessanter Link:

http://www.ra-brehm.de/bz/doku/erheb...-zulassung.pdf

----------


## Falap

naja wie auch immer
zu spt ich habe mich heute in HAlle exmatrikuliert unf fahre morgen frh nach Wrzburg. Die Sache in HAlle wurdem ir zu unsicher, der erste is schon geflogen, da hab ich panik gekriegt.
Auerdem sammel ich ja weiterhin Wartesemester und wenn ich einen Vollstudienplatzkriege kann ich direkt im hheren Semester anfangen und ich habe noch die Mglichkeit einen Sonderantrag bei der ZVS zu stellen sobald ich Scheine habe, dadurch erhhen sich die Chancen ber Wartezeit reinzukommen.

Naja mal sehen was die Zukunft bringt

----------


## kra-

Wnsche dir viel Glck!   :Party:  
Wenn ich mal schon so weit wre wie du...   :Nixweiss:

----------


## woLfcrY

angenommen man bekommt durch klage erst im februar oder so einen platz fr das vorherige wintersemester
steigt man dann zum nchsten wintersemester ins 1. semester ein?

----------


## thorsten83

Nein. Du steigst dann normalerweise sofort ein. Doch ich stelle mir dies sehr problematisch vor. An einigen Unis ist es auch so, dass man dann erst im nchsten anfngt. Doch dann muss man auch erstmal den ganzen Stoff vom ersten Semester nachholen.

Also ich stell es mir ziemlich schwierig vor.

----------


## NHB

Wenn man durch eine erfolgreiche Klage einen Studienplatz erhlt, diesen aber 2 Semster spter erhlt und somit zum dritten Semester mit dem Stundenplnen der Erstsemstler anfngt, gibt es dann irgendwelche Probleme in der Hinsicht das man Zwangsexmatrikuliert wird, weil man sein Physikum im 7. Semester oder auch noch spter besteht?

----------


## Falap

du kannst so weit ich wei so lange studieren wie du willst.

Es enstehen nur folgende Probleme.

Wenn man sich einklagt dann is man offiziell im dritten Semester (wie in eurem Beispiel). Dann hat man keinen Vorrang bei Verteilung der Kurse.

So war es zB bei einem Bekannten von mir. Der studiert regulr und hat sich fr ein Wahlfachangemeldet, dass schon voll war. Dann wurde einfach jemand rausgeworfen, der sich bereits eingetragen hatte aber aus hherem Semester war. 

Man hat als Klger eigentlich immer damit zu kmpfen, zumindest bis zum Physikum.

----------


## AiW

hallo!


gibt es Anwlte die Ihr empfehlen wrdet? und welche, die man auf gar keinen Fall aufsuchen sollte?

----------


## niklasb

> hallo!
> 
> 
> gibt es Anwlte die Ihr empfehlen wrdet? und welche, die man auf gar keinen Fall aufsuchen sollte?


Hat hier im Forum schonmal jemand gefragt -> Suchfunktion, oder nicht gefunden?

----------


## Falap

also in halle waren leute die waren bei stegmeier, die waren alle zufrieden.
der nimmt irgendwie 2200 und klagt so lange bis du nen platz kriegst. ich wei jetzt nicht ob das mit mehrwehrtsteuer oder ohne is. einer meinte mit einer ohne.
ich war mit meinem anwalt berhaupt nicht zufrieden,der war auch viel teurer und hat meiner meinung nach ganz schn ******** gebaut, ich sage aber nicht wer das war.

also bis dann

----------


## Medicus85

war er zufllig aus marburg???  :Big Grin:

----------


## Medicus85

Hat denn jetzt noch irgendjemand eine solche Rechung (zustzlich zu den 190 Euro) von ca .490 Euro bekommen??? Ich verstehs nicht... ich glaub ich bin der einzige Trottel , der soviel bezahlt hat...(achja es geht um die Klage hannover)

Wr cool , wenn jemand dazu was sagen knnte... 
Und achja: Glckwunsch an die erfolgreichen Klger... :Smilie:

----------


## kra-

> also in halle waren leute die waren bei stegmeier, die waren alle zufrieden.
> der nimmt irgendwie 2200 und klagt so lange bis du nen platz kriegst. ich wei jetzt nicht ob das mit mehrwehrtsteuer oder ohne is. einer meinte mit einer ohne.


Da bin ich auch. Die 2200 ist der Festpreis. Wenn es in einem Semester nicht klappt, wird wenn du willst im nchsten Semester auch geklagt - ohne Anwaltskosten. Man bezahlt also einmal den o.g. Betrag und dann immer die Gerichtskosten.
Apropro Gerichtskosten: Magdeburg war ja mal wieder sauteuer... -.-

@Medicus85: Nein, aus Hannover habe ich noch nichts gehrt.

----------


## luftikuss*

Bei dem bin ich auch... die 2200 Euro sind schon mit der Mehrwertsteuer, glaub ich. Musste jedenfalls nur 2200 bezahlen.
Hat irgendwer zum SoSe geklagt? Ich mein, die Chancen sind zwar nicht so hoch, aber da jetzt kaum ne Uni lost, ist es schon mglich, dass da Kapazitten verschwiegen wurden...

----------


## AiW

> Bei dem bin ich auch... die 2200 Euro sind schon mit der Mehrwertsteuer, glaub ich. Musste jedenfalls nur 2200 bezahlen.
> Hat irgendwer zum SoSe geklagt? Ich mein, die Chancen sind zwar nicht so hoch, aber da jetzt kaum ne Uni lost, ist es schon mglich, dass da Kapazitten verschwiegen wurden...



hast du alles auf einmal gezahlt, oder kann man das auch in raten zahlen?

vielen dank fr eure antworten!!! LG!

----------


## kra-

Ja, bei seinem Angebot konnte ich einfach nicht nein sagen, deshalb versuche ich es auch zum Sommersemester nochmal. Die Gerichtskosten waren bis jetzt alle im Rahmen und da die nicht alle auf einmal kommen, ist es finanziell nur halb so schlimm.

Ob man die Anwaltsgebhr in Raten bezahlen kann, wei ich nicht. Einfach mal nachfragen. Ich wrde dir aber raten, das mit dem Einklagen zu vergessen, wenn du nicht weit, wie du allein das Anwaltsgeld auftreiben willst. Du musst bedenken, dass fr jede Universitt noch Kosten zwischen 20 und 200 anfallen, da summiert sich bei 15 Universitten dann doch einiges (auch wenn diese Rechnugnen wie o.g. nicht auf einmal sondern bers Jahr verteilt ins Haus flattern).

----------


## Falap

wenn du nicht weit wie du das geld aufbringen sollst wrde ich auch berlegen PKH zu beantragen, das wird,falls es dir zusteht, bei vielen unis gewhrleistet.

----------


## luftikuss*

> hast du alles auf einmal gezahlt, oder kann man das auch in raten zahlen?
> 
> vielen dank fr eure antworten!!! LG!


Ich hab alles auf einmal bezahlt, da ich mein gesamtes Ausbildungsgeld darein investiere. Also, wenn mir nochmal jemand kommt mit "Bonzenkind", dass meine Eltern viel Geld haben, dem dreh ich den Hals um. Meine Eltern sollen dafr keinen cent zahlen und deswegen bin ich auch fleiig am weiter sparen   ::-bee:  
Ich wrde es so unfair finden, wenn ich durch den Rundumschlag immer noch keinen Platz bekomme. Immerhin hau ich hier mein eigenes Geld fr auf den Kopf   :was ist das...?:  
Und ich wrde auch nicht raten, zu klagen, wenn man das nicht bezahlen kann...

----------


## kra-

Mein Anwalt meint, dass mit dem Verfahren in Gttingen Ende Mai gerechnet werden kann. Er erwartet 50-110 Pltze!

Ist aber schon frs SS.

----------


## luftikuss*

> Mein Anwalt meint, dass mit dem Verfahren in Gttingen Ende Mai gerechnet werden kann. Er erwartet 50-110 Pltze!


Ich glaub, wir haben denselben   :Top:  
Ich hoffe das beste!!!

----------


## thorsten83

> Er erwartet 50-110 Pltze!



Das wren ja mal einige Pltze. Drck euch die Daumen   :Top:

----------


## Falap

50-110 Pltze ???

Ist das nicht schon 2te Instanz, oder war das nur wegen des Gegenanwalts so teuer ?

Naja in jedem Fall sind nicht mehr so viele Klger brig, dass ihr da ganz gute Chancen haben werdet.
In Halle zB. war ichauf Platz 28 und habe den Platz nicht angenommen und ein Bekannte von mir der auf Platz 98 war ist jetzt letzens nachgerckt.

Also viel Glck an alle.

----------


## kra-

@Falap: Es ist schon das Sommersemester (s.o.), also wird es wieder einige Klger mehr geben...
Trotzdem danke!  :Smilie:

----------


## Fire

> wenn du nicht weit wie du das geld aufbringen sollst wrde ich auch berlegen PKH zu beantragen, das wird,falls es dir zusteht, bei vielen unis gewhrleistet.



knnt ihr mir vielleicht sagen, was dieses PKH bedeutet?

zZ klamere ich mich einfach an alles, was bedeuten knnte, dass ich an einen Platz bekomme

----------


## thorsten83

> knnt ihr mir vielleicht sagen, was dieses PKH bedeutet?


PKH = Prozesskostenhilfe?

----------


## Fire

danke fr die Antwort.
Aber bei welcher uni beantrage ich dies, wenn ich gegen mehrere unis klage?

----------


## thorsten83

> danke fr die Antwort.
> Aber bei welcher uni beantrage ich dies, wenn ich gegen mehrere unis klage?


Ich kenne mich in diesem Bereich nicht aus. 

Jedoch wird dir die Uni vermutlich keinen Cent geben, damit du die verklagst   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Fire

kenne mich auch nicht aus, was man sicher lngst bemerkt hat.
Glaube auch nicht, dass es mit dem PKH klappt.

Kann man das eigentlich schaffen, dass man ohne Anwalt klagt?
ist es machbar?
habe gehrt, dass es dann an Formfehlern/Fristen scheitert.

Gibt es hier jemanden, der ohne Anwalt geklagt und gewonnen hat?

Bin mir sicher, dass das hier auf den 1.. Seiten irgendwo erwhnt wurde (bin schon auch im Lesen) aber gefunden habe ich es noch nicht ;)

----------


## Jauheliha

::-winky:

----------


## Falap

> kenne mich auch nicht aus, was man sicher lngst bemerkt hat.
> Glaube auch nicht, dass es mit dem PKH klappt.
> 
> Kann man das eigentlich schaffen, dass man ohne Anwalt klagt?
> ist es machbar?
> habe gehrt, dass es dann an Formfehlern/Fristen scheitert.
> 
> Gibt es hier jemanden, der ohne Anwalt geklagt und gewonnen hat?
> 
> Bin mir sicher, dass das hier auf den 1.. Seiten irgendwo erwhnt wurde (bin schon auch im Lesen) aber gefunden habe ich es noch nicht ;)



PKH klappt sehr wohl.

Das Geldwird brigens wirdbrigens nicht von den Universitten bezahlt sondern von den Gerichten, vor denen die Flle verhandelt werden.
Ich wrde es auf jeden Fall probieren, denn der erste Antrag kostet nichts. 
Es kommt in jedem Fall darauf immer auf das Gericht an.
Da wrde ich auf jeden Fall mal deinen Anwalt fragen.

Mein Anwalt war furchtbar, aber vllt. hast du Glck ung gertst an einen besseren. Ich habe von anderen Leuten, sich eingeklagt haben, gehrt, der Stegmeier soll ganz gut sein. Also ich hab ca. 5 Leute kennen gelernt, die den alle sehr gut fanden, aber das ist halt alles Mundpropaganda.

----------


## Fire

hm...
Da ihr hier alle sicher mehr Erfahrung als ich habt knnt ihr mir diese Frage sicher beantworten. Eigentlcih aknn ich mir die Antwort schon denken, will aber noch sichergehen...

Ich darf doch gegen jede beliebige Uni klagen, egal, ob ich diese uni auf meiner zvs Bewerbung genannt oder nicht genannt habe...?

----------


## pottmed

klar, das eine hat mit dem anderen nichts zu tun   :Top:  

Aber ob es was bringt.....

----------


## Fire

Hey...danke fr die schnelle Antwort.
War mir nur nicht sicher, da es hier irgendwo hie, dass man besser dran wre bei einer Klage gegen hamburg, wenn dieser auch explizit in der Bewerbung genannt wre...

Ob es was bringt oder nicht ist die Frage, aber soo groe Hoffnungen mach ich mir sowieso nicht mehr.
Aber, wegen so vermeidbaren Fehlern zu "verlieren" wre auch schlecht.

----------


## pottmed

das ist schon wieder was anderes. Manche Unis haben letztes Jahr durchgesetzt, dass sie die erklagten Pltze nur unter den Klgern verlosen mssen, die diejenige Uni als Wunsch angegeben hatten. Aber vom Prinzip kannst du gegen jede Uni klagen.

----------


## Falap

speziell bei Hamburg war es letztes Jahr so, dass die unter den Klgern eine Rangliste nach Abiturnote erstellt wurde. Dieses Jahr wei ich nicht mal ob es berhaupt Pltze in Hamburg gab.

Es ist grundstzlich so, dass du auf jeden Fall dich bei der ZVS bewerben musst, weil du spter den Ablehnungsbescheid vorlegen musst. Ich glaube man kann auch damit argumentieren, dass man bei einem gewissen Abischnitt so wie so keine Chance hat einen Platz zu kriegen, aber es ist vieleinfacher sich einfach be der ZVS zu bewerben undvllt hast du ja soviel Glck wie undkriegst auch mit einem sauschlechten ABI einen Platz.

Was noch wichtig ist:
In einigen Bundeslndern gibt es eine vorgezogene Frsit zur Antragstellungen, wenn du die nicht einhlst kannst du es in jenen Bundeslndern eh vergessen.
Baden-W. und Sachsen-Anhalt gehrhen zB. dazu und die Frsit ist glaube ich 30.7. oder 30.6. ???? ich wei es nicht mehr aber ich wrde auf jeden Fall mal den anwalt fragen.

----------


## Fire

Na toll...
Das ist wahrscheinlich wieder so eine Sache, was man vorher nicht sagen kann...  :grrrr....:  

OK...
Hier ein Aufruf an alle Klger

*Welche unis wollten bisher, dass man sie als Wunsch auf der Bewerbung genannt hat und welchen war es egal?* 

eine einfache Auflistung und schon hat man doch eine ungefhre Vorstellung wo es schon immer so war und wo nie...

----------


## thorsten83

> das ist schon wieder was anderes. Manche Unis haben letztes Jahr durchgesetzt, dass sie die erklagten Pltze nur unter den Klgern verlosen mssen, die diejenige Uni als Wunsch angegeben hatten. Aber vom Prinzip kannst du gegen jede Uni klagen.



macht man das in der wartezeitquote nicht automatisch, wenn man nicht gerade die "Zulassung an anderen Hochschulen" ausschliet?

----------


## Honny

mainz und hamburg haben es sich angewoehnt nur an leute zu verteilen, die diese orte als wunsch angegeben haben. ich meine es waren noch ein bis zwei andere unis... aber die find ich jetz nich.
man muss sich auch nicht bei der zvs bewerben um zu klagen. keine uni und kein gericht verlangt den ablehnungsbescheid... den will keiner sehen.

----------


## pottmed

die Klage basiert doch auf dem Ablehnungsbescheid oder ist da jetzt was an mir vorbei gegangen ??

----------


## Jauheliha

> die Klage basiert doch auf dem Ablehnungsbescheid oder ist da jetzt was an mir vorbei gegangen ??


Die Klage basiert auf dem Ablehnungsbescheid der Hochschule und nicht der ZVS.
Man muss sich vor einer Klage um auerkapazitre Zulassung bewerben, was im Normalfall der Anwalt bernimmt.

----------


## Falap

Ich frage mich mal, was die Unis sich davon versprechen. Egal ob die nun nur Leute nehmen, die diese Uni auf der Liste haben oder nich. Es werden sich schon genug Klger finden, um alle ptze da zu fllen.

----------


## Jauheliha

Nuja, es muss ja schon ein bichen die Form eingehalten werden...   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Christian22

Na wer ist denn von den Mitlesern hier alles rzteblatt leser?!?! =) 
Ganz speziell bei den Leuten die gerade hier posten!!!

----------


## christo

Sagt mal, wie luft das eigentlich mit Mnchen? Stellen die jetzt gleich von Anfang an mehr Pltz zur verfgung oder warten die bis sich wieder knappe 200 einklagen?

----------


## woLfcrY

wie ist denn die homepage von diesem stegmeier anwalt?
also der wo 2200 nimmt und solange klagt bis man n platz hat

----------


## pottmed

das macht der ?? Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen    :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Fire

hey das wre doch super.
Einmal bezahlen und nur noch warten bis man ein platz hat.
Die frage ist nur noch: Wieviel unis klgt er denn fr 2200 an?

----------


## me11

Hnde weg vom Stegmaier!!!!!!!!
Der hat mich viel Geld gekostet, nichts erreicht und super
schlecht informiert!

Lediglich die Mahnkosten vom Gericht wurden mir zugesendet, da 
er es nicht schaffte die an Ihn geschickten Rechnungen an mich weiter
zu schicken!

----------


## VERITAS

> Sagt mal, wie luft das eigentlich mit Mnchen? Stellen die jetzt gleich von Anfang an mehr Pltz zur verfgung oder warten die bis sich wieder knappe 200 einklagen?


Das ist die Frage...

Der Erfahrung nach sind die Unis so dumm und treten Jahr fr Jahr mit den gleichen Pltzen an, anstatt die Platzzahl dem Gerichtsurteil anzupassen und somit mehr "ehrliche" Bewerber zuzulassen und gleichzeitig den NC etwas zu senken...
 :dagegen:

----------


## woLfcrY

> also in halle waren leute die waren bei stegmeier, die waren alle zufrieden.
> der nimmt irgendwie 2200 und klagt so lange bis du nen platz kriegst. ich wei jetzt nicht ob das mit mehrwehrtsteuer oder ohne is. einer meinte mit einer ohne.
> ich war mit meinem anwalt berhaupt nicht zufrieden,der war auch viel teurer und hat meiner meinung nach ganz schn ******** gebaut, ich sage aber nicht wer das war.
> 
> also bis dann


darauf hatte ich mich jetzt bezogen

----------


## Lisel

> Hnde weg vom Stegmaier!!!!!!!!
> Der hat mich viel Geld gekostet, nichts erreicht und super
> schlecht informiert!
> 
> Lediglich die Mahnkosten vom Gericht wurden mir zugesendet, da 
> er es nicht schaffte die an Ihn geschickten Rechnungen an mich weiter
> zu schicken!


Kann ich nicht behaupten.   :Aufgepasst!:  Die Rechnungen kommen auerdem immer vom jeweiligen Gericht direkt. Informiert werd ich mehrmals wchentlich und wenn ich fragen hab, meld ich mich einfach bei denen.

Es gibt Anwlte fr seeeeeeeeeeeeeehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhrrrrrrrrrrr viel mehr Geld, die auch nichts erreichen..

Ein Freund hat sofort einen Platz bekommen ber Stegmeier, aber natrlich ist es so, dass man ja gelost wird. *Deswegen kann kein Anwalt den Erfolg garantieren!!*  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Fire

> ...
> Die frage ist nur noch: Wieviel unis klgt er denn fr 2200 an?


Gut...also gibt es fr ihn positives und negatives...
mich wrde aber immer noch interessieren, ob er mit diesem Preis 5 unis oder 15 unis anklgt.
ist ja schlielich ein Unterschied, den ich mir dann doch noch durch den Kopf gehen lassen sollte...

*brigens eine Frage an die, die zum nchsten Wintersemester klagen wollen...
WANN erteilt ihr denn den Anwlten euer Mandat?*

----------


## Lisel

> Gut...also gibt es fr ihn positives und negatives...
> mich wrde aber immer noch interessieren, ob er mit diesem Preis 5 unis oder 15 unis anklgt.


Also, ich hab nur 10 Unis genommen wegen der Gerichtskosten. Das hat dann 2200 gekostet. Ein Freund hatte 14 Unis, hat genausoviel gekostet. 

Sptestens zum Ablehnungsbescheid Ws2006/07 wrd ich mein Mandat erteilen...

An deiner Stelle informier dich mal bei einem Anwalt und klr solche Fragen..

----------


## Fire

also ein Anwalt, den ich gefragt habe meinte, dass ich am besten bis zum 31. Mai ihm ein Mandat erteilen sollte, da ich dannn mit Sicherheit nicht zu spt bin.
Das war mir dann aber ein bisschen suspekt...sooo frh?

----------


## Lisel

Wrd ich auch mal sagen, ich hab das letzten Winter erst im Oktober gemacht..Das war zwar dann ein bichen knapp und hektisch, hat aber gereicht...

----------


## Falap

> also ein Anwalt, den ich gefragt habe meinte, dass ich am besten bis zum 31. Mai ihm ein Mandat erteilen sollte, da ich dannn mit Sicherheit nicht zu spt bin.
> Das war mir dann aber ein bisschen suspekt...sooo frh?



Wie bereits gesagt haben einige Bundeslnder, wie Bad-Wr. und neuerdings auch Sachsen-Anhalt die Frist vom 31.Mai. Wer danach den Antrag stellt,hat in diesen Bundeslndern keine Chance.
Ein Bekannte von mir ist in Halle rausgeflogen, weil er die Frsit vom 31. Mai. nicht eingehalten hatte,was sein werter Herr Anwalt bis dato nicht bemekrt hatte. Er hatte schon einen Teilstudienplatz in Marburg, hat das nach Halle gewechselt und is da rausgeflogen.

----------


## Nip//Tuck

> wie ist denn die homepage von diesem stegmeier anwalt?
> also der wo 2200 nimmt und solange klagt bis man n platz hat


ja, das ist korrekt!
so luft das bei stegmaier...
brigens: ich habe ber ihn rckwirkend zum ws 05/06 meinen platz in mnchen bekommen und habe hier vor 4 wochen angefangen...
ist nicht ganz leicht ins zweite semester ein zu steigen, aber past schon, man hat ja 4 versuche fr eine prfung!

ich wrde eher etwas anderes raten: finger weg von frau Giesen aus Bonn,
ich kann nur vom hrensagen berichten...meiner meinung nach sollte man es lieber wo anders machen (persnliche einstellung)

ich hatte mit stegmaier ganz gute erfahrungen: er hat mich ganz gut und regelmig informiert, war nicht der teuerste auf dem markt, okay, ist nicht der freundlichste, aber was spielt das fr eine rolle?!
das resultat zhlt -brigens: stegmaier hatte rund 50 der 130 pltze dieses jahr...

----------


## kra-

Mal ehrlich: wer ber seinen Anwalt einen Platz bekommen hat, wird ihn loben; die, die es nicht geschafft haben, raten von ihm ab. Ich bin bei besagtem Stegmaier und bin soweit zufrieden: ich werde regelmig informiert, es ist nicht berteuert, er ist kulant...trotzdem hat es bis jetzt nicht geklappt. Man darf auch einfach nicht vergessen, dass einem der beste Anwalt nichts ntzt, wenn man nicht auch eine Spur Glck hat. Ich habe nun von mehreren Leute positives ber ihn gehrt und kann mich ebenfalls nicht beschweren.

----------


## me11

Na ja.
Da ich berhaupt nichts whrend des gesammten Klageverfahrens von dem Herrn Stegmaier gehrt habe, kann ich wohl mit Recht sagen, dass er nichts taugt.

Htte ich regelm. Info`s,... erhalten htte ich ja garnichts gesagt.
Aber Stegmaier ist einfach unfhig!

----------


## Fire

war er dein Anwalt oder wie meinst du das mit "ich habe whrend des Klageverfahrens nichts von ihm gehrt"...Das wre ja dann die hhe  :dagegen:

----------


## Honny

der zimmerling ist und bleibt die koryphaee in deutschland im kapazitaetsrecht. ist nicht der billigste aber meiner meinung nach sein geld wert, auch wenn er ein verdammt unfreundlicher mensch ist   :hmmm...:  
aber hauptsache er macht seinen job gut.
es gibt noch nen anderen grund warum zimmerling (vorallem zukuenftig) einen grossen vorteil hat... aber bin grad zu muede...

----------


## pottmed

Nur mal so zur Info, der Anwalt kann noch so toll sein oder im letzten Semester noch so viele Pltze ergattert haben. Das ist immer noch keine Garantie fr einen  Erfolg, die Pltze werden unter allen Klgern verlost. Da hat euer Anwalt keinen Einfluss drauf.

Der Anwalt ist eigentlich nur dafr da, dass alle Formalitten eingehalten werden, d.h. Fristen, Formulare und hnliches. Bei allem anderen spielt vor allem die Glcksfee die entscheidende Rolle   :Meine Meinung:

----------


## me11

Ja er war mein Anwalt 2003!
Und hat mich zu keinem Zeitpunkt ber irgendwas informiert.

----------


## Lisel

> Nur mal so zur Info, der Anwalt kann noch so toll sein oder im letzten Semester noch so viele Pltze ergattert haben. Das ist immer noch keine Garantie fr einen  Erfolg, die Pltze werden unter allen Klgern verlost. Da hat euer Anwalt keinen Einfluss drauf.
> 
> Der Anwalt ist eigentlich nur dafr da, dass alle Formalitten eingehalten werden, d.h. Fristen, Formulare und hnliches. Bei allem anderen spielt vor allem die Glcksfee die entscheidende Rolle


Wie ich bereits sagte!   :Meine Meinung:  Geb ich dir vollkommen RECHT! Auch die Klage ist ein Glcksspiel..leider   :Oh nee...:

----------


## Lisel

> es gibt noch nen anderen grund warum zimmerling (vorallem zukuenftig) einen grossen vorteil hat... aber bin grad zu muede...


Das wrde mich aber jetzt schon interessieren..   :hmmm...:

----------


## Kana

Eigentlich ist es doch egal bei welchem Anwalt man ist. Die knnen eh alle nur das gleiche machen und im Endeffekt entscheidet das Los.
Damit kann sich dann kein Anwalt rhmen, von wegen ich hatte 50 von 90 Pltzen. Der Anwalt hat da keinen Einfluss drauf. Von daher kann man auch einen gnstigeren nehmen. Viele machen es auch komplett au eigene faust, also kann das ja nicht so unglaublich schwer sein. Termine einhalten und ein paar Unterlagen versenden kann wohl jeder Anwalt.
Ich bin auch zu Zimmerling gegangen weil der einen so guten Ruf hat und im Nachhinein denke ich mir ich htte auch zu nem anderen gehen knnen, der weniger Geld kostet und sich ein wenig persnlicher um seine Klienten bemht.
Man bekommt nmlich kaum Auskunft und wenn man mal eine individuelle, dringliche Frage hat wird man mit der Sekretrin abgespeist die anscheinend mehr darum bemht ist irgendein Kind im Hintergrund zu beruhigen.
Ich bin jetzt nicht total unzufrieden aber ich knnt auch nicht sagen das ich denke ich htte irgendwelche Vorteile.
Bisher hab ich nur regelmig Rechnungen bekommen aber das ist wohl berall so.
Gru Kana

----------


## Honny

also nochmal langsam:

@ pottmed: das ist so nicht richtig. die wahl des anwaltes hat eindeutig auswirkungen auf die erfolgschance. und auch auf die gerichtskosten. aus folgenden gruenden:

1.) ein guter anwalt hat die noetige erfahrung zu wissen, an welchen unis es sich lohnt zu klagen. er kennt die studienanfaengerzahlen ueber jahre hinweg genau und sieht schnell wenn eine uni ueberbucht oder halt deutlich unterbucht. somit kann er fuer dich die 10-20 sinnvollsten unis aussuchen.

2.) ein guter anwalt verpasst keine termine und fristen, was ja nun nachweislich bei dem ein oder anderen vorgekommen ist und meiner meinung nach geradezu skandaloes ist.

3.) ein guter anwalt begruendet seine klage!! dazu folgendes: in der ersten instanz ist es usus geworden, dass viele anwaelte folgendermassen klagen: "hiermit verlange ich eine einstweilige anordnung auf einen studienplatz fuer meinen mandanten, die begruendung finden sie in der beweisfuehrung dr. zimmerling's!" das ist kein scherz. da die erste instanz eine sammelklage ist, kann man das so machen, hauptsache ein klaeger gibt gute gruende an, die werden dann auf alle pauschalisiert. ABER: spaetestens zum kommenden wintersemester wird das immer oefter nicht mehr so klappen. zum letzten wintersemester war es schon in jena so und in einigen anderen gerichten wurde angekuendigt dass es das letzte mal so hingenommen wird. das heisst, wer in erster instanz keine ordentliche klagefuehrung einhaelt und die klage ausfuehrlich begruendet (und das macht nur ein geringer teil der anwaelte), der wird rausgeschmissen. so war es in jena, ploetzlich war der klaegeranteil um 60-70% kleiner, weil die uebliche masche der faulenzer-anwaelte die sich auf andere verlassen hatten nicht mehr funktionierte! heisst auch: zukuenftig wird klagen ohne anwalt in erster instanz an immer mehr orten unmoeglich sein.

4.) ein guter anwalt freut sich auf die zweite instanz! dazu folgendes: trotz punkt 3 bleibt die erste instanz eine sammelklage in der der einzelfall keine beachtung findet. erst in zweiter instanz (die in kraft tritt wenn der anwalt beschwerde gegen das urteil der ersten instanz einlegt) stellt sich heraus, welcher anwalt es wirklich drauf hat. mein anwalt sagt offen, dass er erst in der zweiten instanz wirklich warm wird, denn dort wird der einzelfall fuer jeden mandanten betrachtet und der anwalt ist in der beweispflicht und muss meterlange schriften vorlegen. ein nicht geringer teil der deutschen anwaelte ist damit ueberfordert. die gehen teilweise gar nicht  in die zweite instanz weil sie in diesem komplizierten recht nicht in der lage sind eine solche beweisfuehrung durchzufuehren und sie sich jetz halt endgueltig nicht mehr auf anderer leute arbeit beziehen koennen.
folge: wer nen anwalt hat der die zweite instanz beherrscht, der hat gute chancen, denn viele mandanten (und sowieso alle hobbyklaeger) fliegen nun raus da sie nicht mehr formal gerecht weiterklagen koennen. somit sinkt die zahl der klaeger in zweiter instanz meist betraechtlich.

5.) ein nicht zu unterschaetzender punkt sind die kosten. gute anwaelte schaffen es oefter, kosten der klaeger auf die uni abzuwaelzen indem sie geschickt sind. sie klagen eine ganz bestimmte zahl an plaetzen ein, begruenden in zweiter instanz sehr gewitzt. so musste ich in einigen verfahren keinen  an gerichtskosten selbst tragen, waehrend meine mitklaeger von anderen anwaelten in die tasche greifen mussten. merke: die billigsten anwaelte, muessen am ende nicht die billigste loesung sein.

6.) ein guter anwalt informiert: ich bekam waehrend meiner klagezeit woechentlich (oft mehrfach) post mit infos zu den laufenden verfahren. im internet gibt es eine aktuelle seite, die oft schon wenige stunden nach eingang eines urteils darueber informiert. zudem gibt es monatliche info-hefte die alles wissenswerte zusammenfassen. hier im forum war ich oft der erste der gewisse sachen wusste...

ich koennte jetzt evtl noch weitere punkte finden... aber die zeit draengt...

greetz... honny

@ lisel: damit meinte ich punkt 3   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## yzBastian

Honny, tolles Posting. Muss ich schon sagen. Habe ich eben mit echtem Interesse gelesen!

Kenne da auch so einen ANwalt, der Fristen versumt und nachher die Kosten doch auf den Mandanten bertragen werden....   :kotzen:

----------


## Ellen21

Sorry, wenn diese Frage hier schon mal aufkam. Aber ist mir etwas zu viel zu durchlesen.

Wei jemand von euch bei welchen Unis die Klger anhand der Durschschnittsnote ausgewhlt werden, natrlich vorausgesetzt es gibt Pltze fr die Klger??
ich wei bisher nur von hamburg...

LG Ellen

----------


## pottmed

@ Honny: Danke fr das interessante Posting, wute ich so auch noch nicht   :Top:

----------


## SARA-83

Hallo liebe Quereinsteiger und Klger,

wenn ihr postings bezgl. Kapazittsklage frs 2.Semester in Humanmedizin  habt, dann knnt ihr auch in dem neuen Thread..."kapazittsklage frs 2.Semester...." posten!

http://www.medi-learn.de/medizinstud...ad.php?t=29645

Sind ja schon 2 paar Schuhe, ob man frs 1. oder 2. klagt...

ciao

Sara

----------


## woLfcrY

@ honny

und wer war dein anwalt?

----------


## Lisel

> der zimmerling ist und bleibt die koryphaee in deutschland im kapazitaetsrecht. ist nicht der billigste aber meiner meinung nach sein geld wert, auch wenn er ein verdammt unfreundlicher mensch ist   
> aber hauptsache er macht seinen job gut.
> es gibt noch nen anderen grund warum zimmerling (vorallem zukuenftig) einen grossen vorteil hat... aber bin grad zu muede...


@wolfcry:wer suchet, der findet  :Top:

----------


## Honny

@ wolfcry: zimmerling

@ lisel: haeh?

----------


## Lisel

@honny: das war fr wolfcry. du hattest den Namen des Anwalts ja schon mal angegeben..

----------


## Honny

ah alles klar... nu raff ich 's auch   :Top:

----------


## woLfcrY

nur weil er gesagt hat das zimmerling die koryphe is muss das ja nich heien das des auch sein anwalt gewesen is :P

----------


## Lisel

Aber ich hatte ja recht   :bhh:   :hmmm...:

----------


## Falap

Ich habe jetzt brigens von meinem Anwalt trotz Pauschalhonorarvereinbarung von 2750 zzgl. Mehrwertsteuer eine Rechnung von meinem Anwalt bekommen fr Errterungstermine in Leipzig und Dresden von jeweils 150  zzgl Mehrwertsteuer. Hab dann im Vertrag geguckt und das stand wirklich drin unter dem Punkt, dass noch Gerichtsosten etc. aufkommen wrden.

Das zum Thema richtigen Anwalt suchen.

----------


## kra-

Hm? Davon reden wir doch die ganze Zeit... du bezahlst deinen Anwalt, damit er fr dich klagt; die Gerichtskosten trgst du ebenfalls.
Oder habe ich die missverstanden?

----------


## Fire

ich glaube dass man zwar 2200 bezahlt aber die Gerichtskosten und die Anwaltskosten der uni etc. noch dazukommen.
Das hat glaube ich Falap gemeint.

----------


## kra-

So habe ich das auch verstanden. Das ist doch wei Gott nichts neues: wurde hier mit Sicherheit auf jeder 5. Seite erwhnt und steht auerdem im Vertrag...

----------


## Falap

Nein.

Was ich meine ist, dass mein Anwalt nochmal Geld will, dass ER in Leipzig und Dresden nochmal unterwegs war.
Also sozusagen eine Aufwandsentschdigung. Das Geld kriegt nur mein Anwalt sosnst niemand.

----------


## Honny

wie dreist... scheiss anwalt...

----------


## Falap

RICHTIG!

Aber was soll ich machen, er hat es im Vertrag unter dem Punkt Gerichtskosten geschrieben. Voll der Beschiss ist das.

----------


## yzBastian

Hmm....bei Verdacht ggf. mal durch einen anderen RA prfen lassen?

----------


## kra-

Bei wem bist du denn? Und wie bist auf ihn gekommen?

----------


## Falap

Ich war bei Wesener aus Recklinghausen, Werbung im ZVS Heft...

----------


## Kana

Weis jemand eine ungefhre Zahl, wieviele Klger es dieses Sommersemester  bei der Uni Gttingen gibt?
Gre Kana

----------


## Jauheliha

Am besten mal beim VG anrufen, die sagen Dir das dann.
Im WS waren es 857!

----------


## Kana

Na da stehen die chancen ja nicht so gut gezogen zu werden.
Naja, abwarten.
VG=Verwaltungsgericht???
Danke Kana

----------


## knownothingbutall

@Kana: Hast Du denn zufllig Infos,wann die Entscheidung frs SS am VG Gttingen gefllt werden wird/soll?Die Chancen sind zwar vielleicht sehr mies,aber die Chancen,dass ich wartend ( und relativ unkonzentriert studierend ) bekloppt werde,sind ziemlich hoch. Manchmal bereue ich echt, geklagt zu haben.Das dauert ewig , ist teuer( + es kommt wahrscheinlich nix bei rum ) + das monatelange Warten hlt raubt einem die Konzentration fr anderes!Boah, hab gedacht, ich lass das einfach so nebenbei laufen und gehe meinen Pflichten weiter nach ohne mich gro drum zu kmmern....Pustekuchen...buhuuu...
Wer hat denn noch zum SS geklagt + wo?
Gru
knba

----------


## Kana

so weit ich wei soll die entscheidung ende mai fallen. Das wr ja jetzt dann bald.
Wo hast du denn noch geklagt?
Seit wann versuchst du es schon?
gru Kana

----------


## knownothingbutall

hm..versuche es schon ne ganze weile.nen mediplatz zu erhalten seit frhjahr 2004...   ::-oopss: 
 hatte z.b. auch in erlangen geklagt-hat nix ergeben,auer der rechnung vom gericht,die heute kam   :Grinnnss!:  
kalgst du ausschlielich in gttingen + seit wann versuchst du es?
ende mai wre ja gut.daumen drck.habe irgendwie das dumpfe gefhl,dass es sich bis ins nchste semester ziehen wird....

----------


## Kana

in erlangen hab ich auch geklagt.
wieviele pltze wurden denn da frei?
Wie hoch sind deine gerichtskosten?
War noch nicht zu hause, hab meine rechnung als noch nicht.
Gru Kana

----------


## knownothingbutall

in erlangen wurden gar keine!!! pltze frei ( die hatten sogar ber die veranschlagte kapazitt hinweg alles belegt ).schnff....gerichtskosten waren nur 41 euro,aber die anwaltskosten fr den klageversuch trag ich trotzdem...und das ist weeeiiiiiit meeeeeehrrrrr....bh....das ist jetzt wohl fter so,dass die unis die kapazitten voll ausschpfen und demzufolge nichtmehr zu verklagen sind....immerhin haben wir in diesem leben einmal den freistaat bayern verklagt.das will doch jeder gerne mal machen,gell?    :bhh:  
was machst du zur zeit so?auer warten...lol

----------


## Kana

Mist, dann kann ich ja nur noch auf Gttingen hoffen.
Momentan mache ich gar nix.
Hab bis vor kurzem Pflegepraktikum gemacht und bin grad auf der suche nach nem job und bete, bete, bete, das es zum WS irgendwo klappt.
Was machst du denn?
Hast du sonst schon von irgend ner uni was gehrt frs SS?
Gru Kana

----------


## knownothingbutall

ja,hoffen wir auf gttingen+ das wir uns da dann bald sehen   :Grinnnss!:  pflegepraktikum hab ich 2004 gemacht , und jetzt ist es angeblich 
( hoffe,dass es ne fehlinfo ist ;) ) bald verfallen.studiere zur zeit psycho.wo kommst du denn her?

----------


## knownothingbutall

ah,und nee,hab sonst von keiner uni was gehrt.nur prognosen,dass es sich eeeeewiiiggggg hinziehen soll.also bis ins kommende semester.  :Keks:

----------


## kra-

Ich mache derzeit eine Ausbildung zum RA. Die Theorie habe ich schon hinter mir, im Oktober gehts mit dem Anerkennungsjahr los. In der Zwischenzeit jobbe ich ein wenig beim ASB und im Sommer gehts fr einen Monat nach Kalifornien!   ::-dance:

----------


## Lisel

> studiere zur zeit psycho


Offtopic(ich wei  :Grinnnss!:  )Welche schne hollndische Stadt denn? Werd vermutlich auch diesen Weg einschlagen und im Sommer zu den Nachbarn ziehen..Hoffentlich klappts bis dahin noch mit dem Niederlndisch   :Blush:

----------


## Honny

als kleine info fuer die sose-klaeger:

Tbingen HM und ZM SS 2006

In Tbingen wurden im Studiengang Humanmedizin fr das 1. Fachsemester ein Vergleich geschlossen. Es wurden 5 Studienpltze unter rund 30 Bewerbern ausgelost. Damit ist dieser Zulassungsrechtsstreit erledigt. Das Losverfahren wurde bereits durchgefhrt und die Mandanten wurden gegebenenfalls unterrichtet. 

Im Studiengang Zahnmedizin wurden 10 Studienpltze ausgelost. Fast jeder Bewerber hat eine Zulassung erhalten. Einen Zulassungsrechtsstreit konnten jedoch nur diejenigen fhren, die einen entsprechenden Zulassungsantrag bis zum 30.11.2005 gestellt hatten. 


Gttingen ZM SS 2006

In vorbezeichneter Angelegenheit hat das VG Gttingen mit Beschluss vom 18.05.2006 die Universitt Gttingen verpflichtet, einen Studienbewerber in das 4. Fachsemester, 3 Studienbewerber in das 3. Fachsemester, 3 Studienbewerber in das 2. Fachsemester und 10 Studienbewerber in das 1. Fachsemester zuzulassen. Das Losverfahren wird in der kommenden Woche durchgefhrt. 


Berlin HM SS 2006

Das VG Berlin hat mit Beschluss vom 17.05.2006 alle Antrge auf Erlass einer einstweiligen Anordnung zurckgewiesen. Das VG Berlin hat zwar die Kapazittsberechnung in mehrfacher Hinsicht beanstandet, wegen einer berbuchung jedoch keine weiteren Studienpltze verteilt. Wir werden prfen, ob es sinnvoll ist, Beschwerde einzulegen. 


buedde und gruesse... Honny

----------


## kra-

Hrt sich mies an  :Frown:

----------


## schokii21

wie teuer ist eigentlich so eine klage?hab einen bekannten der geklagt hat und nun in gttingen humanmed. studiert aber hab gehrt das wr richtig teuer.

----------


## Kana

@ Honny,
hast du auch was von Gttingen HM gehrt?
Gre Kana

----------


## Falap

Das is tja hier in Wrzburg genau das gleiche. die haben zum Sommersemester ca 20  30 pltze perlosverfahren verteil, die nur einen platz bis zum physikum haben, das haben die wohl dieses jahr zum ersten mal gemacht und dann wird es ab jetzt wohl keine klger mehr hier geben, nehme ich mal ganz stark an.

----------


## SARA-83

Hallo liebe Klger....

Leipzig - Humanmedizin:
Gestern wurden  4 Vollstudienpltze und 3 Teilstudienpltze  unter den Klgern ausgelost frs 2. Semester!!!!!!

Gratulation an alle, die einen Platz ausgelost bekommen haben!!!!

----------


## Honny

wow... was das gericht alles moeglich macht! die klaeger bekommen sogar studienplaetze an unis die zum klagesemester gar kein humanmedizin anbieten! cool!
mal im ernst... die plaetze wurden an 2. und 4. - semester verlost... also ist dein text da leicht irrefuehrend   :hmmm...:

----------


## luftikuss*

hat irgendwer schon was wegen Gttingen gehrt? Es hie ja "Ende Mai" und es IST definitiv morgen Anfang Juni...
das Warten macht echt kirre!!!   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## kra-

Und was ist mit Essen? Bochum? Hannover 2. Instanz?

----------


## Honny

fragt doch eure anwaelte  :hmmm...:

----------


## mr. white

hab heut von meinem anwalt erfahren, dass in bochum 2 Studienpltze im rahmen der kapazittsklage zum ws 05/06 erklagt wurden... er konnte mir jedoch nicht mitteilen unter wie vielen klgern diese pltze nun verlost werden oder is die entscheidung bereits gefallen?
vielleicht weiss ja jemand von euch rat...   :Nixweiss:

----------


## Kana

Gttingen kommt erst in ca einer woche.

----------


## Falap

ich hab jetzt vor einer woche oder so noch einen platz in heidelberg bekommen, ich weiss nich genau was das war, weil ich bisher noch nicht zu hause war, aber irgendwie hab ich nichts davon gehrt, dass es in heidelberg pltze gab ??

----------


## Honny

gabs aber... und zwar genauer gesagt 26... auf 24 klaeger... da sach mir hier nochmal irgendso ein pseudo-insider die chancen waeren miserabel...   :Party:  
aber umso mehr miesmacher es gibt umso besser fuer die, die's durchziehen   :Top:

----------


## luftikuss*

und jetzt mal ne doofe frage von nem "erstklger": was bedeutet es, eine rechnung vom gericht zu bekommen? dass schon was entschieden wurde? dass das noch am laufen ist?   :Aufgepasst!:

----------


## Nip//Tuck

> und jetzt mal ne doofe frage von nem "erstklger": was bedeutet es, eine rechnung vom gericht zu bekommen? dass schon was entschieden wurde? dass das noch am laufen ist?


rechnung vom gericht--> 2 mglichkleiten:

1. Prozess gewonnen- platz erhalten (unwahrscheinlich in deinem fall sollte dein ra es dir schon mitgeteilt haben!)
2. Prozess verloren- keinen platz erhalten...

sorry!


hab unzhlige solcher briefe erhalten!

----------


## luftikuss*

mein RA kommt auch irgendwie nicht ausm Quark. Die ersten Wochen kamen regelmig Infoschreiben und jetzt, wo es in die heie Phase geht, hr ich schon seit 2 Wochen nichts mehr von dem. 
Msste also der Brief vom RA VOR der Rechnung kommen, falls man gewonnen hat?
Und sollte der RA nicht auch informieren, wenn man einen Prozess verloren hat?

----------


## Honny

ein anwalt informiert sicherlich nicht standardmaessig bei 'ner niederlage. der erleidet ja bei jedem prozess massig niederlagen fuer seine mandanten... was das fuer portokosten waeren   :hmmm...:  
wenn er fuer dich nen platz erklagt solltest du schon recht fix bescheid bekommen (eigentlich mit sicherheit vor rechnungseingang) da so ein platz oft in kuerzester zeit angenommen werden muss weil er sonst verfaellt.
wenn du einfach so ne rechnung bekommst dann heisst das erstens, dass eine entscheidung gefallen ist, und zweitens - mit hoher wahrscheinlichkeit - dass diese entscheidung soboptimal fuer dich ausgegangen ist...   :Nixweiss:

----------


## luftikuss*

hm, naja, es war ja erst der erste brief... man sollte da die hoffnung noch nicht aufgeben   :Keks:

----------


## acg1984

Hallo Ihr alle!
ich hole den thread mal wieder aus der versenkung.
In Duisburg sind 22 Pltze HM 2005/06 eingeklagt worden.
 :Top:

----------


## Honny

na wenn wir schon dabei sind... in bochum sind auch ganze zwei plaetze bei rumgekommen... (ws 2005/06)

----------


## Kana

Wann findet die verlosung denn statt und unter wie vielen Antragstellern?
Wei jemand wann es in Gttingen so weit ist?
Dachte eigentlich diese woche aber die ist ja nun vorbei

----------


## luftikuss*

Mein Anwalt sagte auch, dass er eigentlich jeden Tag mit der Entscheidung aus Gttingen rechne...
Was ist mit Wrzburg, Erlangen etc. Hab schon eine Gerichtskostenrechnung bekommen, aber mein Anwalt wusste von nichts?!

----------


## Honny

is essen sind die chancen wohl bei 12-14%...

----------


## luftikuss*

an die, die zum sommersemester klagen:

ist in mnster schon was entschieden? hab ne dicke rechnung bekommen, aber sonst nix weiter gehrt. mein ra wisse von nichts?!

----------


## schokii21

wie teuer ist so eine klage eigentlich?kann man das egal mit welchem schnitt machen?

----------


## niklasb

> wie teuer ist so eine klage eigentlich?kann man das egal mit welchem schnitt machen?


zu den preisen findest du hier im forum schon mehrfach aussagen zu.
der DN ist bei dem verfahren nicht relevant.

----------


## thorsten83

> der DN ist bei dem verfahren nicht relevant.


DIE Durchschnittsnote ist nur bei einem Verfahren gegen die Universitt Hamburg relevant.

----------


## Honny

fuer unsere sommer-klaeger...

Wrzburg HM SS 2006

Das VG Wrzburg hat mit Beschluss vom 02.06.2006 alle Antrge auf Erlass einer einstweiligen Anordnung zurckgewiesen. Es waren ca. 250 Antragsteller vorhanden. 

Gttingen HM SS 2006

Das VG Gttingen hat mit Beschluss vom 15.06.2006 die Universitt Gttingen verpflichtet, 3 weitere Studienbewerber in das 3. Fachsemester und 70 weitere Studienbewerber in das 1. Fachsemester zuzulassen. Die Antrge auf Zulassung zum 2. Fachsemester wurden alle zurckgewiesen. Das Losverfahren wird in den nchsten Tagen durchgefhrt werden.

----------


## oase

wei man auch wieviele leute einen antrag in gttingen gestellt haben?

----------


## Kana

ja, ca 500.
die chancen sind also ganz unglaublich hoch.

----------


## Kunstpfuscher

Findet ihr diese Klagerei nicht irgendwie unfair gegenber anderen, die bessere Schulleistungen erbracht haben, aber keine 5000 Euro fr eine Klage haben?

Ich finde das eigentlich ziehmlich assig... (Es bezieht sich nicht auf mich, da ich nicht um eine Zulassung frchten muss.)

----------


## Jauheliha

Laaaaaaaangweilig!

----------


## Kunstpfuscher

> Laaaaaaaangweilig!


wieso?

----------


## Christian22

och nich schon wieder ey............immer diese spielverderber   ::-dance:  
diese grundsatzdiskussion hatten wir schon so oft .............

----------


## Kunstpfuscher

> och nich schon wieder ey............immer diese spielverderber   
> diese grundsatzdiskussion hatten wir schon so oft


,

weil es ethisch verwerflich ist.

Aber man sieht sie dann schlielich doch im Hrsaal. Mit ihren gestrkten Krgen und dem tanzenden Pony auf dem Shirt. Wahlweise scheinen sie auch Urlaub in gypten gemacht zu haben, da sie das Nilkrokodil so lieb gewonen haben. 

Stimmt, es ist jedermanns gutes Recht, seinen Studienplatz einzuklagen. Es ist auch jedermanns Recht, alten Witwen mit kleiner Rente NKL-Lose zu verkaufen. Alles ein gutes Recht. Wie schn, dass wir in einem Rechtsstaat leben.

Traurig nur der Werteverfall

----------


## Christian22

na dann, so is das leben....das ganze system ist mist und am ende........also will jeder ans ziel kommen egal wie, wir sind eine ellenbogengesellschaft.....wenn du die zeit hast zu warten, dann warte........ethisch ist vieles falsch, aber das wren grundsatzdiskussionen ......... und ich sags so, jeder hat seine einstellung und auf dieser beharren wir............. knnen wir uns bitte dann wieder auf das wesentliche konzentrieren.................  :Keks:  


nein eher beim deutschen designer wie der gute alte hugo    ::-oopss:

----------


## Mchtegern_sophia

Das hat mit werteverfall relativ wenig zu tun- und mit Ethik finde ich auch nicht...


Aber die Diskussion gab es schon oft und die Argumente sind durchgekaut.
brigens, ja: Alle Leute die sich so etwas leisten knnen tragen PoloShirts und knnen sich auch ansonsten alles leisten- 
Rum erstmal deine Vorurteile auf!

----------


## Kunstpfuscher

> Das hat mit werteverfall relativ wenig zu tun- und mit Ethik finde ich auch nicht...


Wieso ist es nicht ethisch verwerflich anderen ihren Studienplatz wegzunehmen? Vielleicht ist das Medizinstudium fr andere ja auch der "Lebenstraum"



> brigens, ja: Alle Leute die sich so etwas leisten knnen tragen PoloShirts und knnen sich auch ansonsten alles leisten-


Das habe ich nicht gesagt. Ich knnte mir das auch leisten. Aber nicht, weil ich Knete bis zum Abwinken bekomme, sondern weil ich sparsam war und bin. 

Und meine Eltern htten uns sowas bezahlen knnen, aber sowas ist nicht. Das sollen wir nicht. Das machen wir nicht. Das macht MAN nicht. 
Im  (CHemie)-Labor unterscheidet sich der Doktor vom Diplomand durch die Gre der Lcher im Hemd.

Dann htte ich lieber Bio oder Chemie studiert und nicht meine Seele verkauft.

Hchstens, aber auch nur dann, wenn man das ganze Geld selbst erarbeitet hat, das man fr sone Klagerei braucht, dann knnte ich mir vorstellen, es nicht bis in allerletzte zu verachten.

----------


## Jauheliha

> Wieso ist es nicht ethisch verwerflich anderen ihren Studienplatz wegzunehmen?  
> ....
> Hchstens, aber auch nur dann, wenn man das ganze Geld selbst erarbeitet hat, das man fr sone Klagerei braucht, dann knnte ich mir vorstellen, es nicht bis in allerletzte zu verachten.



Na, Du weit ja bestens bescheid, alle Achtung!  :Woow:  

Informiere Dich doch erstmal, bevor Du urteilst, wie wre das?

Auerdem - wie bereits gesagt - ist dieses Thema schon oft genug besprochen worden und gehrt auch nicht wirklich in diesen Thread...

----------


## Kunstpfuscher

> Informiere Dich doch erstmal, bevor Du urteilst, wie wre das?


Ja ja, es sind nichtvergebene Studienpltze, bla, bla, bla

Dann mssten diese aber auch gerecht vergeben werden und nicht nur an die mit dem dickeren Geldbeutel von Papi. Es wre gerechter, wenn die Pltze zentral eingeklagt wrden und dann wieder nach Schulleistung verteilt wrden. So msste auch jeder Interessent nur einen kleinen Geldbetrag zahlen und das ganze wre sozial und ethisch gerechter.

Denn letztlich isses ja sonst so: Der eine hat nen schlechteren Durchnitt von 2,5 und der andere 1,9. Der mit 2,5 hat den Studienplatz, der andere nicht.

----------


## MacMoped

Wie heit es so schon: 
Don't feed the trolls...oder anders, lasst ihn od. sie doch reden...

Zurck zu den wichtigen Dingen: Gibt es schon News vom VG Gttingen (d.h. Ergebisse der Losung)? 

Schne Gre

MacMoped

----------


## Honny

man man man.. wie gut dass ich schreibfaul bin... und wie wuenschenswert dass leute wie du niemals was zu sagen haben werden...

----------


## Lisel

> Zurck zu den wichtigen Dingen: Gibt es schon News vom VG Gttingen (d.h. Ergebisse der Losung)?


Noch keine Ergebnisse...  :Oh nee...:

----------


## Christian22

es lebe der kapitalismus    :bhh:  
von wegen unter allen verteilen, das wre ja noch schner, das wre ja schon sozialismus..........also das gibts ja nicht, ist ja schon so lcherlich wie die heutige grundsatzdebatte im Bundestag.........
..............
nach dem motto wir klagen und der rest bekommts wa.........nene zum glck sind wir in deutschland noch net so weit..........

----------


## Mchtegern_sophia

:Meine Meinung:

----------


## Falap

Hi,

ich hab mal ne Frage, mein Anwalt hat mir jetzt noch einen Brief geschrieben, in dem steht, dass in Heidelberg alle Antragsteller einen Platz zugewisen bekommen haben und dass vorrqaussichtlich sogar einige Pltze unbesetzt bleiben.  
Naja, dass zum Thema, die Chancen stnden schlecht bei der Klage...

----------


## Honny

wo genau is jetz die frage versteckt?   :hmmm...:

----------


## Kana

wei jemand was aus Gttingen?
Heute soll voraussichtlich die verlosung stattfinden.

----------


## luftikuss*

ich wei, dass die ergebniss in ca. einer woche kommen sollten...   :was ist das...?:

----------


## khoshgele

kann mir jemand sagen warum ich noch eine rechnung vom gericht in hamburg kriege? die klage lief zum ws05/06 und nun soll ich nochmal zahlen!?
dabei hab ich schon anfang des jahres diese gebhr bezahlt!
versteht das jemand??

----------


## Honny

war die rechnung noch mal ne ecke hoeher als die erste? dann ist dein anwalt in die zweite instanz gegangen... praktisch "in die zweite runde"... und pro runde musste einmal separat blechen...

----------


## Mchtegern_sophia

an die Erfahreneren:

sagt mal, ist das normal, dass sich der Anwalt nach vertragsabschluss erstmal so lange nicht meldet?

Hier steht stndig was von Ergebnissen und ich hab noch garnichts von dem gehrt- ausser dass meine Unterlagen eingegangen sind...

Ist das normal? Werde ich betrogen Fragen bder Fragen...  :hmmm...:   :hmmm...:   :hmmm...:

----------


## Honny

frage ist:wann war der vertragsabschluss?
wobei. ... selbst wenn er zum sommersemester war, isses schwach wenn du noch gar nix von goettingen etc gehoert hast...

----------


## Falap

> an die Erfahreneren:
> 
> sagt mal, ist das normal, dass sich der Anwalt nach vertragsabschluss erstmal so lange nicht meldet?
> 
> Hier steht stndig was von Ergebnissen und ich hab noch garnichts von dem gehrt- ausser dass meine Unterlagen eingegangen sind...
> 
> Ist das normal? Werde ich betrogen Fragen bder Fragen...



Also, es kommt ganz darauf an, was man als normal bezeichnet. Bei meinem Anwalt war es genau so, der war auch telefonisch nie erreichbar, obwohl er da war, seine Angestellten haben ihn dann immer geleugnet. Es ging auch anderen LEuten so, dass die Anwalte sehr sehr nett waren bis man den Vertrag unterschrieben hat...
Allerdings finde ich, dass es eine Frechheit ist, da man schlielich eine Menge Geld bezahlt und die Anwlte davon ja auch leben.

Darf ich fragen bei welchen Anwalt du bist ???

----------


## Mchtegern_sophia

Find das echt ne Frechheit- bevor ich unterschrieben habe, hab ich mehr von denen gehrt als jetzt. hab dann mal nachgefragt ob wenigstens meine Unterlagen eingegangen wren und habe mehr oder weniger nur ein "ja" zurck bekommen.
Bin bei Dr. Brehm..
Der wurde mir von anderen Anwlten empfohlen.
Bin aber total rgerlich jetzt- wsste schon mal ganz gern, was jetzt so luft, etc...

Aber habe gestern schon eine leicht wtende E-mail dort hin geschrieben-
mir antwortet aber sowieso immer "nur" die Sekretrin.

bei wem bist du denn?

----------


## Medicus85

Cool , 
die Probleme hatte ich auch... Einklagen ist letzendlich ne pure Abzocke..Der Anwalt (Bei mir wars Herrn Karasek) tut garnichts fuer dich... die Sekretrin schickt dir den Haufen an Unterlagen , du schickst sie zurueck ..
Die Sekretrin schickts ans gericht... und du stehst dann leztenendes auf einer Liste , falls es zu den paar freien Pltzen kommt...
Der Anwalt hat meist ( so die Hlfte des jahres) Urlaub und sonnt sich auf Kosten der dummen Klger , die diese Unterlagen auch selber htten einreichen knnen.
lG
Medicus

P.s.: Ich rgere mich auch noch nach 2 Jahren dumm und dmlich...das Geld htt ich heute gut gebrauchen knnen

----------


## Honny

wenn ihr wuesstet was fuer schichten und artbeitszeiten diese anwaelte haben, wuesstet ihr warum sie genervt sind wenn dann auch noch klaeger staendig anrufen... 
ich kennen seit kurzem einen angestellten anwalt der kanzlei zimmerling... die haben da die hoelle zu tun... mit urlaub etc. ist da nix... ausser 2-3 wochen im jahr... die ackern mehr als die meisten anderen anwaelte (auch wenn sie zugegebenermassen auch deutlich mehr verdienen...).

----------


## Medicus85

Hey Honny..
Was ich vergessen habe hinzuzufgen ist: "AUER Herrn ZIMMERLING"
Er ist der einzige, der wirklich was zu tun hat , der Rest nutzt seine Arbeit aus..Er und ein paar andere Anwlte sind nmlich diejenigen, die vor Gericht gehen und versuchen soviele Pltze wie mglich rauszuhauen... Die andern (Namen muss ich nicht nennen) machen wirklich Urlaub...
LG
Medicus

----------


## Honny

naja... klingt doch schon nach 'nem kompromiss   :Top:

----------


## Neigel

ich bin auch bei zimmerling! hab en vorlufigen platz in essen bekommen...
zimmerling arbeitet ja zusammen mit brehm in frankfurt...
aber man muss schon sagen, dass es trotz des gron finanziellen aufwandes eine sehr unpersnliche sache ist. hab nur zwei mal mit ihm geredet, und das war, nachdem ich zwei wichtige fragen hatte und ihn selbst angerufen hab. kurz u knapp war das gesprch aber dann auch wieder beendet :P
was ich aber so mitbekommen hab, von auwrtigen terminen etc stimmt das schon, dass der zimmerling viel unterwegs is und was unternimmt...

----------


## Honny

haste das geld fuer nen platz hingelegt oder dafuer dass er mit dir kaffeklatsch am telefon macht?   :hmmm...:

----------


## kra-

Ich habe es geschafft!! Am Montag erhielt ich die freudige Nachricht, dass ich nach einem dreiviertel Jahr des Wartens einen Studienplatz in Goettingen bekommen habe. Teilzeit und zum SS06! Bin total happy!  Habe mich bereits online immatrikuliert, bis zum 15. Juli muss ich mich dann noch zum WS einschreiben, damit ich endlich starten kann. Da ich ich meine theoretische Ausbildung zum RA gerade abgeschlossen hatte, war sogar der Zeitpunkt ideal!

Herr Stegmaier ist weiterhin sehr kooperativ und fuer alle Fragen offen - kann eure neuesten Behauptungen also nicht unterschreiben.

Wuensche allen, die noch auf einen Anruf ihres Anwaltes warten, viel Gluek!!

----------


## yzBastian

Muss man da gratulieren?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## rebecca83

herzlichen glckwunsch zu euren pltzen in gttingen..

----------


## Lisel

> herzlichen glckwunsch zu euren pltzen in gttingen..


Herzlichen Glckwunsch auch von mir!  :Top:  

Warum bekomme ich nur eine utopische Rechnung von Hannovers Anwlten..?  :kotzen:

----------


## Kunstpfuscher

> Warum bekomme ich nur eine utopische Rechnung von Hannovers Anwlten..?


Vielleicht hat die Uni ja ihren Job gemacht und die Kapazitten ausgelastet und den Leuten nach dem Auswahlverfahren auch alle Pltze gegeben?
 :was ist das...?:

----------


## Mchtegern_sophia

@ Kunstpfuscher:

Gosche jetzt, du Querulant.

Hinweis: " die uni hat einen guten Job gemacht" ist zwar vollkommen fehlerhaftes Deutsch, aber ein Spitzenanglizismus.. und zeugt von daher sicher von deinem hohen IQ, abhngig (und nur davon) von deinem Abitur.

----------


## Kunstpfuscher

> Gosche jetzt, du Querulant.


Das ist aber wirklich nicht fair. Erst wird gesagt, das Einklagen sei gerechtfertigt, weil zu wenige Pltze vergeben werden und wer nicht klagt und eben knapp am Abischnitt vorbeirutscht, der hat Pech gehabt. 
Die Folge wr doch wirklich, dass man sich damit abfinden muss, wenn man keinen Platz kriegt, weil die Uni die Kapazitten ausgelastet hat. 
Schlielich ist der Studienplatz nicht zu erkaufen. Das habt ihr selbst gesagt. 

Wer mir widerspricht, der wrde einfordern, dass nochmal 10% oder so aller Pltze immer an Klagende vergeben werden. Und damit wre dann aber der Bogen berspannt.




> Hinweis: " die uni hat einen guten Job gemacht" ist zwar vollkommen fehlerhaftes Deutsch, aber ein Spitzenanglizismus.. und zeugt von daher sicher von deinem hohen IQ, abhngig (und nur davon) von deinem Abitur.


Was??? Ich benutze fast nie Anglizismen. Ich bin sogar ein Anglizismenfeind, worber ich noch gestern mit jemandem sprach. Meine "Birne" war gestern nur etwas matschig, weil ich so viel gelernt hab und sieben Stunden fr keinen einzigen Cent Sanittsdienst gemacht hab.

Was Du von IQ oder so redest, das versteh ich wirklich nicht. Ich verstehe auch wirklich nicht, was Du mir unterstellst. 

Wie sollten denn deiner Meinung nach Zulassungen vergeben werden? 
Es interessiert mich wirklich, auch wenn Dich mein Interesse nicht interessiert.
Ich mache mir da nmlich auch so meine Gedanken.

Nur Auslosen? Nach Leistungskriterien, also was man mit dem Abi versucht? Nach fachspezifischen Noten oder LKs? Nach Praktika oder Leistungen bei Bundeswettbewerben? Nach Aufnahmeprfungen? Aufnahmegesprchen?  Nach der Anstrengung, die ein Schler dafr aufwandte (wie auch immer das zu messen ist)?

Dinge, die in meinen Augen auf keinen Fall primrer Faktor sein sollten, sind IQ, Geld der Eltern sowie "Standeszugehrigkeit", da es Faktoren sind, die jemand bedeutend ndern kann. 

Deswegen meine ich wirklich, dass man sich nicht beschweren solle, wenn die eigene Klage abgewiesen wird, weil die Universitt ihre Kapazitten ausschpft. Man kann sich doch nicht erst auf diese mangelnde Ausschpfung berufen und sagen, deshalb sei das Klagen nicht unmoralisch, da niemand den Platz bekme und sich dann beschweren, wenn der Platz nicht da ist. Muss diese Kapazitt gefunden werden, obwohl sie nicht da ist, nur weil man Geld bezahlt hat? 
Das widerspche unserer Rechtsidee, denn dann wr eben eine Rechtsentscheidung grundstzlich erkaufbar.
Wenn jemand verlangt, die Uni msse einen fr Geld (an den Anwalt) aufnehmen, obwohl das die Kapazitten berlastet, dann schadet man den brigen Studenten, denn die Kapazitt ist ja so definiert, dass allen Studenten noch eine ausreichende Qualitt der Lehre entgegengebracht werden kann.

VG, der Kunstpfuscher

----------


## Lisel

:schnarch...:

----------


## Medicus85

Congratulations! @kra- 
Feier nich zuviel brauchst noch deine Gehirnzellen frs Studium :P   :Party:

----------


## Kunstpfuscher

> 


Ja, was denn nun? Haben die Anwlte Kapazitten zu finden, selbst wenn keine da sind oder wie?

----------


## Mchtegern_sophia

laaaaaaaaaaaaangweilig...

Der IQ ist also eine sache die sich schnell ndern kann?
interessante Theorie.

----------


## rebecca83

ich muss sagen, dass ich es schade finde, dass man unbedingt klagen muss um einen Platz zu kriegen.

Ich kanns aber verstehen und ich akzeptiere es auch, weil es hunderte von Pltze sind die jedes Jahr auf diesem Wege vergeben werden.
Um ehrlich zu sein, find ich es falsch zu sagen, die Uni hat nur begrenzte Kapazitten, denn wenn man mal ehrlich ist und sich die Praktikas der Vorklinik anschaut (Physiologie, Biochemie, chemie, physik, bio, psycho) hat man das gefhl dass man in einem schlechten Film ist.
Die Praktikums-rume die fast ausschliesslich fr ein semester geschaffen sind, werden nur teilweise ausgelastet und man kann durchaus sagen, dass es bei einer vernnftigen zeiteinteilung dutzende weiterer Pltze gibt.
Das darin die qualitt unserer Ausbildung leidet mag ich sehr stark anzuzweifeln, so ist doch unser Studium ein reines Auswendiglernen von Fakten und im Endeffekt muss man Klausuren bestehen, Scheine kriegen und als letzten Schritt Staatsexamina machen.
In den wenigsten Klausuren wird nach Praktika-Themen gefragt, sondern man fragt die wichtigesten und entscheidenden Sachen ab, die man aus Lehrbchern  la Schmitt/Thews, Silbernagel oder Horn kennt.
Im Endeffekt sind die Praktikas in meinen Augen dazu da um Theorien nochmals mit Hilfe von Messungen etc. datzustellen und zu verdeutlichen.
Wirklich was neues lernt man nicht..

Ich denke ich bin nicht der einzige der behauptet, dass viele Praktikas (v.a. Physio, Biochemie und die kleinen Fcher) berflssig sind. Und die Seminare, wo man mit 20 Mann sitzt und da vorne ein Dozent der noch nichtmals einen Lehrauftrag hat (hchstens 32 Jahre alt ist) Referate verteilt und man jede Woche sich 3 von diesen von Komillitonen anhren darf. Ich will nicht sagen dass es schlecht ist, sondern dass man es auch ohne Seminare zu einem guten Staatsexamen bringen kann

Bis auf Anatomie bzw. der Prpkurs htte man sich vieles schenken knnen, und einfach die Theorien lernen und in der Klausur das richtige kreuzen. Niemand fragt im Physikum nach Mittelwerten von irgendwelchen Messreihen.


Quintessenz:

Unsere Kapazitten sind nicht ausgeschpft..
Es macht Sinn sie auszuschpfen und Hunderten von Studenten den Weg zu einer Berufsausbildung zu ermglichen. Notfalls per Gericht.

Das die finanziellen Mittel hierbei eine Rolle spielen ist logisch, ist aber leider so. Man kann sich auch Geld zur Seite legen und dafr arbeiten. Und dann klagen. Die Klger mit einem reichen Elternhaus in Verbindung zu bringen ist Humbug.

Es gibt die Mglichkeit und man kann sie nutzen.
Man kann aber auch tatenlos da rumsitzen und diejenigen beleidigen und ber Unmoralische Aspekte diskutieren. --> In meinen Augen Unsinn.

Wer keinen Studienplatz hat, sollte darber nachdenken welche Mglichkeiten es gibt und das Richtige fr sich whlen.

----------


## Mchtegern_sophia

:Meine Meinung:  

prima beitrag!!!!!!

----------


## Kunstpfuscher

> Der IQ ist also eine sache die sich schnell ndern kann?
> interessante Theorie.


Es tut mir Leid. Es sollte "niemend" heien

----------


## extrauterin

hallo!!!
 .........hallo!!!


"Ja, was denn nun? Haben die Anwlte Kapazitten zu finden, selbst wenn keine da sind oder wie?"

das wr ja ein wenig krank wenn es tatschlich die menschen und die dazugehrige ignoranz gibt. ist europa und selbst deutschland mit seinen khlen kpfen schon so weit, dass man solche dekadenten ansprche an den schnden mammon haben darf???


NEIN! sag ich auch.........
.....klagt kinder, klagt.......
 ,aber:  hrt auf praktikaS zu schreiben, dieser fehler schreit zum himmel!!! -um wird zu -a....und das s hat da nichts zu suchen. es hat nur was dort zu suchen, wenn du willst dass mann dich weniger ernst nehmen soll!
also...ich meins nur gut. kleiner tipp auf dem lebensweg.

ich schwitze mit euch!

mit den besten grssen!

----------


## Irina86

> aber: hrt auf praktikaS zu schreiben, dieser fehler schreit zum himmel!!! -um wird zu -a....und das s hat da nichts zu suchen. es hat nur was dort zu suchen, wenn du willst dass mann dich weniger ernst nehmen soll!


und hrt bitte auf, vor dem dass mit doppeltem s kein komma zu setzen ... und man mit doppeltem m zu schreiben ... und und und

*das macht aber spa*

@ extrauterin: hab ich nicht bse gemeint, ich muss nur meinen senf immer dazu geben   :bhh:

----------


## KingLoui

> ich muss sagen, dass ich es schade finde, dass man unbedingt klagen muss um einen Platz zu kriegen.
> 
> Ich kanns aber verstehen und ich akzeptiere es auch, weil es hunderte von Pltze sind die jedes Jahr auf diesem Wege vergeben werden.
> Um ehrlich zu sein, find ich es falsch zu sagen, die Uni hat nur begrenzte Kapazitten, denn wenn man mal ehrlich ist und sich die Praktikas der Vorklinik anschaut (Physiologie, Biochemie, chemie, physik, bio, psycho) hat man das gefhl dass man in einem schlechten Film ist.
> Die Praktikums-rume die fast ausschliesslich fr ein semester geschaffen sind, werden nur teilweise ausgelastet und man kann durchaus sagen, dass es bei einer vernnftigen zeiteinteilung dutzende weiterer Pltze gibt......


Du hast recht mit den Praktika, leider unterliegst du einem klaren Denkfehler, welcher sich aber durch dein 3. Semester erklrt.

Das Medizinstudium besteht nicht nur aus Vorklinik! (Gott sei dank  :Grinnnss!:  )
In der Klinik sind die Kapazitten ganz klar durch die Anzahl an Patienten (und lehrenden rzten) begrenzt. Wrden mehr Vorkliniker zugelassen als momentan, wrde die Lehre definitiv zusammenbrechen.

----------


## Medicus85

Obs nun an den Klgern liegt oder nicht (war selber Klger) , die Praktikumsrume sind leider wirklich viel zu voll..und daher haben wir hier in Dsseldorf zum Beispiel das Pech , dass wir leider manche Experimente nicht ausfhren drfen , da zu wenig Material (Pltze etc.) da sind. 
lg
MEdicus

----------


## Kunstpfuscher

> hallo!!!
>  .........hallo!!!
> 
> 
> "Ja, was denn nun? Haben die Anwlte Kapazitten zu finden, selbst wenn keine da sind oder wie?"
> 
> das wr ja ein wenig krank wenn es tatschlich die menschen und die dazugehrige ignoranz gibt. ist europa und selbst deutschland mit seinen khlen kpfen schon so weit, dass man solche dekadenten ansprche an den schnden mammon haben darf???
> 
> 
> ...


Kannst Du mir bitte sagen, was Du meinst? Das versteh ich nicht. Meinst Du ich sei ignorant? Inwiefern wr das so? 

VG, der Kunstpfuscher

----------


## kra-

Goettingen hat ja Widerspruch gegen das Urteil eingelegt - wie lange dauert es ungefaehr, bis man mit einer Entscheidung rechnen kann?

----------


## Honny

das ist kaum abzusehen... zwischen 2-3 wochen und nem halben jahr... soll auch schon laenger gedauert haben...
aber da hat jedes gericht so seine durchschnittszeiten... weiss nicht wie es da in goettingen bzw. lueneburg aussieht...

----------


## extrauterin

lieber kunstpfuscher:
quark halte ich dich fr ignorant.....wr ja anmaend.
nein, ich fand es eher witzig, dass das denken so weit geht,.....moment ich berlege......
wer auch immer die aussage gemacht hat, dass kapazitten gefunden werden mssen, schon allein des geldes wegen,...auch wenn berhaupt nichts zu finden ist, der missversteht sehr viel meiner meinung nach.
ob seitens der unis noch raum fr studienpltze zu machen ist, ist ne andere sache. 
......halt,....heureka ich habs.....
ich wollte nicht mehr sagen als......
"geld ist doch verdammt nochmal nicht soviel wert"

ouh, der schluss war selbst mir schon fast ein wenig zu schleimig.....
nunja....mein kopf macht nicht mehr mit....hoffe man kann irgendetwas sinnvolles aus dem text ziehen.....
wenn nicht.....hab ich wenigstens MICH zum einschlafen gebracht!!!
adieu

----------


## kra-

Hier ist es ja mchtig ruhig geworden! Haben alle die Hoffnung aufgegeben? Ist noch wer im Rennen?

----------


## acg1984

Bin beim Klagen noch dabei, aber erst wieder im Winter und da werder wir ja sicher erst wieder was frhestens im November hren. Also Abwarten und Teetrinken.....
Wer vom letzten jahr, der auch unter den Traurigen ist und keinen platz bekommen hat , klagt wieder?

----------


## Artus

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalso leute ... icih weiss immer das gleiche aber ich hab mich mal durch den thread gefummelt und weiss immer noch net richtig bescheid... ganz nett wenn ihr mir ein paar fragen beantworten knntet:

1. wann sind die klagefristen zum WS06/07 und SoSe 07
2. wie teuer ist das ganze ungefhr
3. wie lange dauert das ganze bzw. vielleicht hat jmd. selber erfahrungen gemacht
4. die chancen stehen ******** richtig?
5. was sollte man beachten bei anwlten? also welcher ist der richtige?
6. kannn man auch ohne anwalt klagen, wenn ja sinnvoll oder kann man nur alles verkehrt machen?

danke im voraus =)   :Keks:

----------


## HerrKaleun

> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaalso leute ... icih weiss immer das gleiche aber ich hab mich mal durch den thread gefummelt und weiss immer noch net richtig bescheid... ganz nett wenn ihr mir ein paar fragen beantworten knntet:
> 
> 1. wann sind die klagefristen zum WS06/07 und SoSe 07
> 2. wie teuer ist das ganze ungefhr
> 3. wie lange dauert das ganze bzw. vielleicht hat jmd. selber erfahrungen gemacht
> 4. die chancen stehen ******** richtig?
> 5. was sollte man beachten bei anwlten? also welcher ist der richtige?
> 6. kannn man auch ohne anwalt klagen, wenn ja sinnvoll oder kann man nur alles verkehrt machen?
> 
> danke im voraus =)


1. Variiert. Je nach Uni ZVS-Frist oder eben der 15. Oktober. Zum SS dan das Gleiche.
2. 4000 bis open end, je nachdem wieiviele Unis verklagt werden, wie lange sich das hinzieht, wieviele Unis sich von Anwlten vertreten lassen, Instanzen etc.(ich denke aber bei 6000 ist definitiv Schluss).
3. Teilweise 1 Monat(Dresden und Leipzig), oder 1,5 Jahre(Hamburg). Ist immer so eine Sache, ich denke viele Entscheidungen sind so nach 3-6 Monaten durch, dann geht es in die Beschwerdeverfahren und hhere Instanzen, das dauert dann.
4. Jupp. ******** but Chance, you know...
5. Also wie man so lesen kann mache Zimmerling( www.zimmerling.de ) und Brehm( www.ra-brehm.de ) dort eine sehr gute Arbeit. Wenn ich (wieder) klagen wrde, dann da. Es gibt aber natrlich eine riesengrosse Zahl von tollen Anwlten, das muss ich dazu schreiben, die alle das Beste geben...was ich hier schreibe ist ein rein persnlicher Eindruck, ist ja klar, ne...  :Grinnnss!: 
6. Kann man. Aber nur erstinstanzlich, d.h. geht es ins Beschwerdeverfahren, braucht man einen Anwalt. Ich wrde es nicht allein versuchen, da die Chance mit Anwalt erheblich hher ist. In Dresden und Leipzig, wo jedesmal sehr viele Pltze unter allen Antragsstellern verlost wird, kann es sich allerdings schon lohnen selbst aktiv zu werden.Da ist es schon ein weiteres Losverfahren, mit recht guter Chance.

Bis dann...  :Top:

----------


## Artus

naja... ganz ehrlich selbst wenn ich wollte... so viel geld habe ich nicht.... und wenn man bedenkt dass das z.t bis zu einem jahr dauert... oder auch lnger.. dann kann ich genau so gut noch ein jahr hinterher hngen und mir fr das geld studium etc. finanzieren 

@herrkaleun

danke fr die schnelle antwort   :Top:

----------


## HerrKaleun

Immer wieder gern... :hmmm...:

----------


## Honny

kleine fehlerkorrekturen:

1.) die fristen liegen sehr unterschiedlich. oft reicht es vor dem ersten tag des semesters zu klagen, also ende september oder so.
aber zum beispiel in baden-wuerttemberg und ich glaube auch in sachsen-anhalt muss man schon ein halbes jahr (!!!) vorher eine art "klageankuendigung" einreichen.

2.) es gibt anwaelte die machen das in recht groem umfang fuer gut zweitausend. dazu kommen die prozesskosten... also wenn du relativ akzeptable chancen haben willst solltest du tatsaechlich mit 4000 rechnen, aber bei 6000 is definitiv nicht schluss... ich wuerde die realitaetsgrenze bei gut 8000 legen...
kommt aber natuerlich auch stark darauf an welche unis zu verklagst... also wieviele gegenanwaelte du bezahlen musst.

4.) die chancen sind besser als fast alle sagen. mein anwalt hatte zum letzten wintersemester ne erfolgsquote von ueber 85%. wenn man sich rechtzeitig (also ein halbes javor vorher) dafuer entschieden hat, hatte man sogar mit ueber 95%-iger wahrscheinlichkeit jetz nen platz. das sind unwiderlegbare fakten...

den rest kann ich bestaetigen   :Party:

----------


## Artus

Lese oft das am ende der bezahlt der verloren hat... sprich sollte ein klger einen studienplatz durch eine klage bekommen, so hat doch in meinen augen die uni das verfahren verloren... also welche kosten habe ich dann noch zu tragen... und welche kommen zustzlich auf mich zu falls man selber verliert.

----------


## medicus164

Hey.

Ich klage auch zum ersten mal in Zahnmedizin.

----------


## Mchtegern_sophia

Bei dieser fRage wrde ich dir empfehlen deinen RA zu fragen. dazu ist er nmlich da.
Er kann/sollte dir zwar kiene Prognose fr dieses Jahr stellen- aber er kann dir sagen wieviel Erfolg seine Mandanten ber die letzten Jahre hatten!

Jaaa, die Angst seeeeeeehr viel geld da reinzustecken und dann doch keinen zu kriegen, die ist furchtbar...

----------


## me11

viel spass mit Ra Stegmaier  :Oh nee...:

----------


## medicus164

Hast du schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht? Wenn ja, inwiefern?

----------


## medicus164

also.... ich denke dass ich erst mal abwarten muss. ich wei natrlich das eine optimale individuelle Betreuung bei "Keinen" Anwalt, aufgrund der hohen Mandantenzahl und der vielen Termine, gewhrleistet werden kann. Bisher basiert die kommunikation auch nur auf viel Papierkram und einigen kurzen, wenigen Telefonaten.
Aber das sollte man vorher wissen. und man sollte schon sicher sein dass man klagen mchte.

----------


## kra-

Ich war auch bei Stegmaier und habe einen Platz bekommen (Humanmed.). Selbst wenn ich keinen bekommen htte, wrde ich ihn weiterempfehlen, weil er kulant, preislich ok und fr Fragen offen war.
Es hat ca. 10 Monate gedauert und auch erst in der 2. Runde geklappt.

----------


## medicus164

hey kra.

hast du denn das erste mal zum ss geklagt oder zum ws? whre schade wenn es so lange dauert. wieviel unis hast du verklagt und wieviel hat es dich gekostet?

----------


## luftikuss*

habt ihr (die, die bei Stegmaier klagen) schon was von ihm gehrt bezglich Klage zum WS? Seit der "Voranschreiben" fr die Unis hab ich nix mehr gehrt...
und dieses Semester MUSS es einfach klappen!

----------


## medicus164

nee.... aber abwarten.... noch gehts ja nicht los.

----------


## luftikuss*

ok, beruhigt mich. der Typ ist ja jetzt nicht so der berflieger in Sachen Information und ich wrd ihm schon zutrauen, dass ich mich "vergisst"   :Grinnnss!:  
Er soll mir blo nen Platz verschaffen zum WS... hehe, aber wer will das nicht?!

----------


## Mchtegern_sophia

@Benjamin Wolniczak:

Entschuldige mal: Ja eventuell nervt das, wenn Leute anrufen und dieselbe Frage stellen! (ist als Arzt brigens auch oft so- das nur nebenbei- und wenn der unfreundlich wre fnd ich das auch unmglich!)
Aber das ist verdammt nochmal sein Job!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Dafr bezahlst du ihn  auch! Also ihr habt ne Einstellung zu eurem Geld... Er ist auch dazu da euch solange Fragen zu beantworten bis ihr es verstanden habt, bzw. keine mehr habt.
Ich hab mir deshalb dann mal einen Termin bei meinem RA geben lassen (der brigens fachlich viel besser ist   :bhh:   )- auch weil ich den mal sehen wollte dem ich soviel Geld gebe..

Habe das letzte mal  was ende August gehrt- aber da ging es nur um Entscheidungen, welche Unis und so.
Und ich denke dass dauert jetzt auch wieder. Nur die Baw Unis und leipzig und Dresden entscheiden ja so frh- bei den anderen kann es gut und gerne bis nchstes WS dauern...

----------


## kra-

Eine erste Entscheidung gibt es bereits:
--> http://studienplatz-klage.de/nachric...le-entschieden

----------


## Fire

Nun war ich doch berrascht, dass es schon eine erste Entscheidung gibt.
Aber zum Glck ist das Urteil ja fr WS 06/07 - oder habe habe ich da etwas falsch verstanden?

----------


## Conse

das sind keine entscheidungen fr das ws 06/07....ihr mt mal richtig lesen.
da geht es um das WS05/06 und die uni hat daraufhin beschwerde beim ovg eingelegt und diese beschwerde wurde nun im august 06 vom ovg nicht akzeptiert, sondern das urteil des verwaltungsgerichts besttigt.

mfg conse

----------


## acg1984

Hallo Ihr!
Wer klagt dieses Wintersemester denn auch? Wer ist vom letzten Jahr noch dabei? Gru, acg

----------


## medicus164

> Hallo Ihr!
> Wer klagt dieses Wintersemester denn auch? Wer ist vom letzten Jahr noch dabei? Gru, acg



Ich versuche es dieses Wintersemester auch   :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## zizi

hallo

ich klage auch.ich wollt euch mal fragen ist es schlimm wenn man jetzt verreist ? wann erfahr ich denn die entscheidung ber die studienplatzklage?
es wre nett wenn ihr mir mal helfen knntet 

danke schon im vorraus

----------


## luftikuss*

Das dauert jetzt erstmal wieder ewig, bis die Verfahren entschieden sind. Geht mal von Januar oder Februar aus. Vor Dezember wird das auf keinen Fall was!!!

----------


## medicus164

also ab november ist mit den ersten ergebnissen zu rechnen

----------


## acg1984

@ zizi : klagst du fr humanmedizin? was fr einen Abischnitt hast du denn?
Ich klage fr human und habe 2,1

----------


## zizi

@acg1984 nee ich klage nicht fr humanmedizin sondern zahnmedizin.ich habe ein 2,3 durchschnitt.sag mal knntest du mir sagen ob es schlimm wre jetzt zu verreisen ?wurde nmlich zu ner hochzeit von einer guten freundin in libanon eingeladen und kann mein anwalt seid gestern nicht erreichen.

----------


## medicus164

@zizi
hey.... knnen wir ja zusammen zittern  :hmmm...:

----------


## acg1984

> @acg1984 nee ich klage nicht fr humanmedizin sondern zahnmedizin.ich habe ein 2,3 durchschnitt.sag mal knntest du mir sagen ob es schlimm wre jetzt zu verreisen ?wurde nmlich zu ner hochzeit von einer guten freundin in libanon eingeladen und kann mein anwalt seid gestern nicht erreichen.


Ich glaube nicht , dass es schlimm ist jetzt zu verreisen. Ich denke dir ersten Ergebnisse kommen erst Mitte November. Am besten ist es dann, wenn jemand deine Post checkt und du deine Handynummer deinem Anwalt gibts, damit er dich telefonisch informieren kann, falls du einen Platz hast. Aber vor November denke ich nicht, dass etwas passiert. Solltest du halt im November einen Platz erhlaten msstest du in krzester Zeit ( glaub so 3,4 Tage dich bei der Uni immatrikulieren). Demnach kannst du im November nur verreisen , wenn du sicher innerhalb so kurzer Zeit einen Rckfulg bekommst.
Alles natrlich ohne Gewhr  :hmmm...:

----------


## zizi

> Ich glaube nicht , dass es schlimm ist jetzt zu verreisen. Ich denke dir ersten Ergebnisse kommen erst Mitte November. Am besten ist es dann, wenn jemand deine Post checkt und du deine Handynummer deinem Anwalt gibts, damit er dich telefonisch informieren kann, falls du einen Platz hast. Aber vor November denke ich nicht, dass etwas passiert. Solltest du halt im November einen Platz erhlaten msstest du in krzester Zeit ( glaub so 3,4 Tage dich bei der Uni immatrikulieren). Demnach kannst du im November nur verreisen , wenn du sicher innerhalb so kurzer Zeit einen Rckfulg bekommst.
> Alles natrlich ohne Gewhr




ich danke dir und wnsch dir viel glck fr deine klage hoffe wir bekommen einen platz und knnen endlich anfangen

----------


## acg1984

Mein Anwalt hat mir die ersten mndlichen Verhandlungen durchgegeben.
Halle 16.10, Leipzig 17.11 und Dresden 2.11. Meist werden dann die Pltze in der darauffolgenden Woche verlost. 

Is hier noch jemand der in Halle fr Human klagt? Vlt haben wir in zwei Wochen schon einen Platz   ::-dance:

----------


## Sun-addicted

.......

----------


## HerrKaleun

> Die Info hab ich auch mit den Terminen. Mein Anwalt meinte auch, dass er wettet, dass Stegmeier dort nicht auftaucht. Den hat offensichtlich noch nie jemand gesehen, und er war anscheinend noch nie bei Gericht.
> Wettet jemand von den Stegmeiern dagegen?


Wasn das hier wieder frn Bullshit? Lass die, die Stegmeir ausgesucht haben mal in Ruhe. Das is alles nervig genug, da muss man sich nich noch son Dreck anhren.

Wenn Du Pech hast, kannst Du auch bei Zimmerling etc. ohne Platz dastehen, und dann lachen Dir die Mandanten von Stegmeir in Gesicht. Also lass den Mist.
 :Meine Meinung:

----------


## FredTheDread

> Mein Anwalt hat mir die ersten mndlichen Verhandlungen durchgegeben.
> Halle 16.10, Leipzig 17.11 und Dresden 2.11. Meist werden dann die Pltze in der darauffolgenden Woche verlost. 
> 
> Is hier noch jemand der in Halle fr Human klagt? Vlt haben wir in zwei Wochen schon einen Platz


Leipzig und Dresden haben wir auch verklagt...Das hrt sich garnicht schlecht an...

----------


## Dr.Tommy

wisst ihr noch mehr ergebnisse, wann bei den anderen unis die verfahren beginnen / gelost wird   :Hh?:

----------


## acg1984

Ich wei noch keine anderen Termine. Jemand anderes vlt?

----------


## acg1984

Klagt hier jemand in Ulm und/oder bei Zimmerling? Htte ne wichtige Frage.

----------


## HerrKaleun

> Klagt hier jemand in Ulm und/oder bei Zimmerling? Htte ne wichtige Frage.



Frag doch einfach... :Top:

----------


## medicus164

Man wird sehen, wie wir alle daraus kommen. Ich wnsche uns allen aber viel Erfolg und vor allem Glck.  :hmmm...: 
Ich klage auch fr Zahnmedizin. Wer noch? 
Dresden und Leipzig kommen also zuerst.... Na mal sehn... *hofft*

----------


## luftikuss*

Also, ich kenn genug Leute persnlich, die durch Stegmaier einen Platz bekommen haben   :Woow:  
Und Halle ist zuerst durch... oha... mal gucken, was bei raus kommt. Noch ein Semester umsonst geklagt, wre fatal  :Big Grin:

----------


## Falap

Ich kenne persnlich auch Leute, die bei Stegmeier einen Platz bekommen haben, sogar 3, alle in Halle.

Ich glaube das macht aber keinen groen Unterschied bei welchem Anwalt man ist, auer jetzt bei dem bei dem ich war, da wrde ich NIEMALS wieder hingehen.

----------


## luftikuss*

ich bete und hoffe... 

hat schon jemand was wegen halle gehrt?

----------


## medicus164

Ich bin auch total hibbelig und nervs. Ich bete auch und sage fast zu jedem, dass er die Daumen drcken soll. Hoffentlich habe ich auch mal Glck im Leben. Und Ihr auch.

----------


## luftikuss*

bei mir wei fast niemand, dass ich klage, also kann auch leider keiner daumen drcken   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  
ich hoffe sooooo sehr, dass es klappt - aber das tun wir, glaub ich, alle.

----------


## medicus164

ja tun wir alle.
Aber ich drcke Dir dann mit die Daumen Luftikuss. Klagst auch fr Zahn?

----------


## luftikuss*

Nein, ich klage fr Humanmedizin, also sind wir keine Konkurrenten   :Top:  

Ich wnsche dir viel Glck

----------


## Falap

Hallo,

ich hatte zum WS 2005/2006 geklagt. Wei jemand was ber VG Gera??

Um welche Uni geht es dabei, wie hoch sind die Gerichtskosten und haben die Gegenanwlte???

----------


## medicus164

was ist VG Gera?

----------


## luftikuss*

verwaltungsgericht gera, wrde ich schtzen ;)

----------


## medicus164

sorry mit Gera kann ich berhaupt nix anfangen..... -.-

----------


## luftikuss*

ich wusste nichtmal, dass gera sowas wie ne uni hat, die medizin anbietet  :Big Grin: 
dabei dacht ich, ich kenn alle unis durch die losverfahren

----------


## medicus164

ja @ luftikuss dachte ich auch *LOL*

Nchste Woche Di. ist erstmal das Verfahren in Dresden...... oh man bin ich gespannt.

Wer noch????  :hmmm...:

----------


## Falap

also beim VG Gera gehts um Uni Jena...
wei da jemand die gerichtskosten???

----------


## J.Salee

Sagt mal, wie verhlt sich denn eigentlich die ganze Sache dann mit dem Aufholen des Stoffes, sprich der Praktika und Seminare fr die entsprechenden Scheine, wenn man ja als Klger (bzw dann Klagengewinner eventuell) ja erst spter beginnt..also erst so Ende November schtze ich..muss man das dann alles in aller Eile aufholen!?

----------


## Conse

> Sagt mal, wie verhlt sich denn eigentlich die ganze Sache dann mit dem Aufholen des Stoffes, sprich der Praktika und Seminare fr die entsprechenden Scheine, wenn man ja als Klger (bzw dann Klagengewinner eventuell) ja erst spter beginnt..also erst so Ende November schtze ich..muss man das dann alles in aller Eile aufholen!?



hchstwahrscheinlich musst du dann ein semester pausieren....

mfg conse

----------


## J.Salee

Danke fr die Antwort.. hab ich mir fast schon gedacht. Naja, hauptsache man ist erstmal 'drin' !   :hmmm...:

----------


## medicus164

@ J.Salee

Seh ich genausp  :hmmm...:  Hauptsache erstmal nen Platz und drin  :hmmm...:

----------


## dantestar

hallo erstmal!

ich habe mal ne generelle frage zum klagen.
kann mir vielleicht jemand von euch sagen, welche unis sich mit einem gegenanwalt verteidigen?


wrde mich sehr freuen, wenn mir jemand helfen knnte

----------


## Sun-addicted

Wenn du klagen willst wird dir das dein Anwalt schon sagen wenner was taugt.

----------


## Falap

> Sagt mal, wie verhlt sich denn eigentlich die ganze Sache dann mit dem Aufholen des Stoffes, sprich der Praktika und Seminare fr die entsprechenden Scheine, wenn man ja als Klger (bzw dann Klagengewinner eventuell) ja erst spter beginnt..also erst so Ende November schtze ich..muss man das dann alles in aller Eile aufholen!?



Also bei Unis bei denen man "schon" im November reinkommt ist das meistens so, dass die Unis dann extra Kurse anbieten fr Klger, weil es dann doch fter mehrere sind, um den Stoff aufzuholen.
In Hannover zB. konnten die Klger noch alles aufholen, obwohl die teilweise erst im Dez/Jan reingekommen sind.

----------


## luftikuss*

@ benjamin: woher weit du denn das genaue datum fr dresden?
(also dresden ist uninteressant fr mich, weils nicht mit auf der liste steht)
unser anwalt gibt zu sowas ja nicht bescheid - jedenfalls mir nicht  :Big Grin:

----------


## Dr. Jackyll

> Also bei Unis bei denen man "schon" im November reinkommt ist das meistens so, dass die Unis dann extra Kurse anbieten fr Klger,


jetzt ehrlich?? das hab ich ja noch nie gehrt.... wre auch voll krass wenn sie fr die Leute die sie eigentlich "nicht wollten/zu viel sind/was wei ich" extra noch Kurse anbieten. Also bei uns ist das definitiv nicht so. Da muss man ein jahr warten oder eben alles nachholen whrend man dann einsteigt.

----------


## Sun-addicted

VG Gera ist brigends fr Jena

----------


## medicus164

@luftikuss

Also ich habe diese Info auch nicht direkt von meinem Anwalt sondern von der Seite studienplatzklage.de . das steht d unter information glaube ich.

wei jemand schon mehr al ich? Zu irgendwelchen aktuellen verfahren?

----------


## acg1984

ich habe winter 05/06 in Rostock geklagt und es gibt immer noch keine Entscheidung. Wei jemand, der auch dort klagt warum das so ist?

----------


## MissTexas

Hey, hier scheinen ja einige zu sein, die sich versuchen einzuklagen!
Allen viel Erfolg, aber jeder ist sich ja selbst der nchste   ::-dance:

----------


## acg1984

In Ulm und Dresden sind Studeinpltze fr Humanmedizin erklagt worden. In Dresden auch  fr Zahnmedizin.
 :Top:  

Wei jemand wieviele Humanmedizinstudienpltze erklagt worden sind und wieviele Klger es jeweils gibt?

----------


## sophia84

ich habe heute ber eine klage einen platz in hamburg bekommen, is da noch irgendwer der auch einen hat?

----------


## J.Salee

@sophia: Meinen herzlichen Glckwunsch zum gewonnen Studienplatz! Alles gute! ;)

Wei jemand schon was von den Ergebnissen der Verhandlungen in Dresden vom 2.11. ??

----------


## lazar

> @sophia: Meinen herzlichen Glckwunsch zum gewonnen Studienplatz! Alles gute! ;)
> 
> Wei jemand schon was von den Ergebnissen der Verhandlungen in Dresden vom 2.11. ??



am 13. ist verlosung   ::-dance:

----------


## sophia84

also, das was ich wei, ist dass in hamburg wohl jetzt 34 pltze "erkmpft" wurden und sich die aufteilung nach dem abischnitt gerichtet hat, mit 1,9 war man wohl dabeialso, wenn es irgendjemanden gibt, der auch einen platz hat, bitte melde dich, wrd mich riesig freun

----------


## sophia84

@j.salee: in dresden hatte ich auch geklagt, aber da hatte ich noch nix neues in erfahrung gebracht, aber ganz viel glck

----------


## sophia84

doch nochmal zu dresden, was ich wei: Zitat:
 "Bei Humanmedizin ging es um die frage ob der uni mehr als 227 pltze zur verfgung stehen. Sie hatte geltend gemacht, es seien wegen der sparmanahmen der landesregierung Stellen von Lehrenden abgebaut worden. Es war extrem schwierig dagegen zu argumentieren und zu rechnen. Schlielich gelang es auch hier, der Gegenseite Zugestndnisse abzuerlangen. Mit Hilfe des Gerichts gelang es, weitere 10 Stuienpltzezu erreichen, die ebenfalls verlost werden. Verlosungstermin: 13.11.2006"

----------


## sophia84

ich habe jetzt halt nur keine ahnung, ob das nur meinen anwalt betrifft, oder berhaupt, aber bekommst du da nicht auch so nen mandantenbericht?

----------


## khoshgele

@sophia84 hast du zum ws 05/06 geklagt?

----------


## J.Salee

@ sophia: danke fr die Infos. Bin nur etwas verwirrt,da ich so informiert bin, dass die Auslosung der Pltze in Dresden schon diesen Montag (6.11.06) gewesen sein soll und man sich bei gewonnenem Studienplatz schon bis zum Freitag (10.11.) einschreiben muss, sonst ist der Platz weg... !!!????  :Hh?:  

Wei denn jemand, ob die Verlosungstermine berhaupt auch fr Zahnmedizin gelten!? 

Liebe Gre

----------


## sophia84

ja, bei zahnmedizin war das anders, da hast du glaube ich recht, in meinem mandantenbericht steht, dass 9 pltze in dresden freigeklagt wurden, diese wurden wirklich am 6.11. verlost. hast du noch in anderen stdten geklagt, oder nur in dresden? echt bld, wenns nicht geklappt hat, aber es wird irgendwann schon klappen!!
und: ne, ich habe jetzt erst zu diesem semester begonnen zu kalegen, dachte aber auch dass das viel lnger dauern wird, aber da hatte ich wohl wirklich sehr viel glck und einen sehr guten anwalt vielleicht auch, der wirklich sehr viel wusste bezglich diesem thema

----------


## J.Salee

Danke dir, dass du so schnell geantwortet hast. So stand das auch alles im Mandantenbericht..aber bin wohl nicht ausgelost worden. Hab nicht nur Dresden gewhlt. War nur das erste, wo jetzt schon eine entscheidung gefallen ist und es htte ja sein knnen, dass es gleich geklappt htte...;) Naja,wieder abwarten und Tee trinken.  :Smilie: 
Wann beginnst du dann jetzt? Musst dann alles nachholen,was bisher gemacht wurde!? Ist ja gar nicht mal so wenig...denke ich mal.

Liebe Gre

----------


## sophia84

ich drcke dir auf jeden fall beide daumen mit und wenn nicht in dresden, dann hats bestimmt irgenwo anders geklappt!! und bei wichtigen fragen, kannst du ja auch immer bei deinem anwalt anrufen, das habe ich jedenfalls immer so gemacht, die helfen einem immer weiter (schlielich zahlt man ja auch viel :grrrr....: ) ich war mich heute in hh einschreiben und morgen gehts dann los, ich denke aber nicht, dass ich das erste semester in einem rutsch schaffn werde, es wei ja auch jeder wie enorm viel da auf einen zukommt, das Lernen im ersten semester ist bestimmt kein zuckerschlecken, und dann auchn noch viel zu spt anfangen.. naja, ich werde mein bestes geben und freue mich jetzt erstmal, dass ich einen platz habe (den kann man ja leider auch wieder verlieren, wobei das sehr selten ist).. ich wnsch dir erstmal alles gute, und bei fragen, frag einfach :hmmm...:

----------


## zweikommaeins

Herzlichen Glckwunsch auf alle Flle und das packst du schon. Nicht gleich einschchtern lassen..

----------


## acg1984

In Ulm wurden gestern die Pltze verlost. ich bin leider nicht dabei  :grrrr....:  
Hat jemand hier einen Platz bekommen?

----------


## khoshgele

wieviele pltze sind denn verlost worden`?

----------


## M.C.K

38 Pltze wurden verlost auf rund 180 Bewerber.

Ich bin auch nicht gezogen worden. Aber was solls? Dann vllt. an ner anderen Uni. Es steht ja noch einiges aus.

----------


## wanci

Wie schauts denn in Frankfurt aus, werden da noch Klger kommen?

----------


## Christian22

> 38 Pltze wurden verlost auf rund 180 Bewerber.
> 
> Ich bin auch nicht gezogen worden. Aber was solls? Dann vllt. an ner anderen Uni. Es steht ja noch einiges aus.


Wie kommst du auf 38? Es waren 28.......laut meinen Informationen!

----------


## M.C.K

> Wie kommst du auf 38? Es waren 28.......laut meinen Informationen!


Sry mein Fehler. Fr Humanmedizin gab es 10 Vollstudienpltze und 18 Teilstudienpltze also 28 insgesamt. Hast du recht.

----------


## J.Salee

Hallo....hat jemand schon Infos zur Auslosung der Studienplatze der Kapazittsklger fr Zahnmedizin in Leipzig heute???

----------


## zweikommaeins

Klagst du selbst oder warum wirst du nicht von deinem Anwalt o.. informiert? Oder klagst du gar nicht? Komme nicht mit..




> Hallo....hat jemand schon Infos zur Auslosung der Studienplatze der Kapazittsklger fr Zahnmedizin in Leipzig heute???

----------


## J.Salee

Naja..hab nen Schreiben erhalten, dass man heute eventuell eine Nachricht ber die verlosten Pltze in Leipzig bekommt. Bis jetzt ist aber noch nichts eingegangen. Kann ja sein, dass einer/eine von euch schon das Glck hatte, nen Platz in Leipzig zu gewinnen..

----------


## amarena

Hab mal ne Frage, habt ihr letztes Jahr geklagt, und bekommt ihr von dieser Klage jetzt erst die Ergebnisse oder habt ihr erst zu diesem WS geklagt? 
Wie ist berhaupt der zeitliche Ablauf? Kann man erst klagen, wenn man einen Ablehnungsgescheid bekommt?
Ab wann empfielt es sich etwa, fr das Sommersemester zu klagen? Oder ist das vllt wenig sinnvoll, da da ja sowieso nur wenige Pltze vergeben werden?

Wr echt dankbar fr eine Antwort!

----------


## acg1984

Mein Anwalt meinte, dass es nicht so sinnvoll ist frs sommersemester zu klagen, da da nur sehr wenige Pltze immer erklagt werden. 
Frs Wintersemester ist die Frist an einigen Unis der 15. Juli an, anderen der 15. Oktober.

----------


## luftikuss*

In Leipzip war, laut meinem Anwalt, gestern erst der Errterungstermin. Er sagte, mit Ergebnissen knne man in 10 Tagen rechnen - eher nicht.
Das, was jetzt gelost wurde, in Leipzig, war das regulre Losverfahren.

----------


## M.C.K

Japp, am 27. wird gelost und am 28. muss die Uni die Gelosten bekannt geben.
Dass heit, jeder der dort geklagt hat muss noch bis nchste Woche Dienstag warten auf das Ergebnis. 

Es geht brigens um 56 Teilzeitpltze.

----------


## Merwais

> 38 Pltze wurden verlost auf rund 180 Bewerber.


38 Pltze? Wow, da kommen nochmal ber 10% an Humanmedizinstudenten dazu...

----------


## luftikuss*

56 pltze auf wieviele klger?

oh gott, hoffentlich klappts!

----------


## lazar

> 56 pltze auf wieviele klger?



823  :Party:

----------


## luftikuss*

na dann...   :Party:  

wo gibts diese infos eigentlich?

----------


## M.C.K

> wo gibts diese infos eigentlich?


Im Anwaltsinfo vom Anwalt deines Vertrauens.   :hmmm...:

----------


## luftikuss*

sowas hat meiner gar nicht. der schreibt das erst nchste woche, wieviele pltze und wieviele klger es gab... also dann, wenn das losen schon gelaufen ist

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

Was macht man berhaupt wenn man einen Platz an einer Uni bekommt, die nur zum Wintersemester 1. Semester Medizin anbietet?
Das Wintersemester ist ja i.d.R. schon gelaufen wenn man dann einen Platz bekommt, d.h. man knnte doch erst zum Sommersemester beginnen wo die anderen dann im 2. Semester sind... oder muss man dann bis zum nchsten Jahr Wintersemester warten?

----------


## MissTexas

In Leipzig gibt es fr Zahnmedizin 17 weitere Pltze und 100 Klger!

Also hoffen, dass es klappt,

Lg,
Teresa

----------


## J.Salee

Klingt ja ganz spannend mit Leipzig..wann wird da gelost!? Diese Woche noch?

----------


## lazar

> Klingt ja ganz spannend mit Leipzig..wann wird da gelost!? Diese Woche noch?


28.11
 :Party:

----------


## luftikuss*

Fr Humanmedizin gibt es 56 + x Pltze, da noch 42 durch normales Los frei geworden sind und man davon ausgehen kann, dass dadurch auch nicht alle vergeben werden...

Daumen drcken am 28.11.   :Party:

----------


## J.Salee

Ach..na das ist ja dann erst nchste Woche! Danke fr die Info!!!

----------


## The_Dude

Hallo an die Allgemeinheit,

da es mit meinem Losverfahren mal wieder nicht geklappt hat, wrde mich zumindest interessieren, wieviel man denn ca. fr eine Klage fr eine Uni investieren muss?
Ich denke mal eine Klage macht aber nur Sinn, wenn man mindestens 5 Unis verklagt, oder?!
Danke vorab fr alle Antworten, wnsche natrlich allen die geklagt haben viel Glck!

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

Ein paar tausend Euro fr den Anwalt (ab 2000 Euro aufwrts), die Kosten fr den Gegenanwalt (Berlin glaube ich am hchsten, habe da etwas von fast 1000 Euro gehrt), Gerichtskosten (vielleicht so 300 Euro pro Uni, weiss das aber nicht genau).
Mehr kommt glaube ich an Kosten nicht mehr hinzu, also wie gesagt wegen unterschiedlichen Streitwerten hauptschlich abhngig davon, welche Universitten man verklagt.

----------


## Conse

die gerichtskosten sind deutlich niedriger...vielleicht so 120-150 oder noch weniger....aber keine 300 .....wenn es durch mehrere instanzen geht, wirds vielleicht teurer, aber da kenn ich mich net aus.

gegenanwaltskosten liegen um die 350-500 ....von 1000 hab ich noch nix gehrt....aber mit berlin hab ich auch keine erfahrungen gesammelt

abschlieend sollte man auf jeden fall wissen, dass man nur klagen sollte, wenn man nicht dringend auf das geld angewiesen ist. die chancen schtze ich persnlich eher bescheiden ein.

ich habe seit 2003 aufs 1. semester geklagt ohne erfolg!! im ws 06/07 dann klage bezglich des 5.semesters, was ich zum glck abbrechen konnte, da ich so einen platz bekommen habe.

was die klagerei insgesamt an kosten verursacht hat, will ich am liebsten gar nicht wissen, aber zw. 5.000-10.000  werdens schon gewesen sein ber die jahre.....muss die eltern ma fragen.

mfg conse

----------


## The_Dude

Vielen Dank Conse!!!

----------


## klotzi

> ich habe seit 2003 aufs 1. semester geklagt ohne erfolg!! im ws 06/07 dann klage bezglich des 5.semesters, was ich zum glck abbrechen konnte, da ich so einen platz bekommen habe.


Hab zwar keinen Plan vom Klagen, aber wieso hast du seit 2003 aufs 1. Semester geklagt und jetzt auf einmal aufs fnfte??? Dann musst du ja doch einen Studienplatz bekommen haben? Und wieso hast du 3 Jahre lang aufs 1. Semester geklagt und dann pltzlich aufs fnfte (was ist mit den Semestern dazwischen)?  :bhh: 
Hast du wohl das Physikum im Ausland gemacht? Oder Privat-Uni?

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

> die gerichtskosten sind deutlich niedriger...vielleicht so 120-150 oder noch weniger....aber keine 300 .....wenn es durch mehrere instanzen geht, wirds vielleicht teurer, aber da kenn ich mich net aus.
> 
> gegenanwaltskosten liegen um die 350-500 ....von 1000 hab ich noch nix gehrt....aber mit berlin hab ich auch keine erfahrungen gesammelt
> 
> abschlieend sollte man auf jeden fall wissen, dass man nur klagen sollte, wenn man nicht dringend auf das geld angewiesen ist. die chancen schtze ich persnlich eher bescheiden ein.
> 
> ich habe seit 2003 aufs 1. semester geklagt ohne erfolg!! im ws 06/07 dann klage bezglich des 5.semesters, was ich zum glck abbrechen konnte, da ich so einen platz bekommen habe.
> 
> was die klagerei insgesamt an kosten verursacht hat, will ich am liebsten gar nicht wissen, aber zw. 5.000-10.000  werdens schon gewesen sein ber die jahre.....muss die eltern ma fragen.
> ...


Ja, normal sind die Gegenanwaltskosten 350-500 Euro, Berlin ist der Streitwert hher, aber habe keine Ahnung warum das so ist.
Hast du alle Unis verklagt oder nur eine? 5000-10000 hrt sich doch nach Peanuts an, wenn du seit 2003 auf JEDES 1. Semester geklagt hast.
Normal hat doch allein der Anwalt schon insgesamt eine hhere Gage, wenn man jedes Semester klagt.

----------


## Conse

> Hab zwar keinen Plan vom Klagen, aber wieso hast du seit 2003 aufs 1. Semester geklagt und jetzt auf einmal aufs fnfte??? Dann musst du ja doch einen Studienplatz bekommen haben? Und wieso hast du 3 Jahre lang aufs 1. Semester geklagt und dann pltzlich aufs fnfte (was ist mit den Semestern dazwischen)? 
> Hast du wohl das Physikum im Ausland gemacht? Oder Privat-Uni?


ich habe zwischenzeitlich mein physikum im ausland gemacht, daher dann klage bezglich des 5.semesters auf einmal  :Smilie: 





> Hast du alle Unis verklagt oder nur eine? 5000-10000 hrt sich doch nach Peanuts an, wenn du seit 2003 auf JEDES 1. Semester geklagt hast.
> Normal hat doch allein der Anwalt schon insgesamt eine hhere Gage, wenn man jedes Semester klagt.


der anwalt verlangt einmalig die anwaltsgebhren und danach klagt er so lange weiter, bis es zum erfolg fhrt. d.h. ich glaube einmalig 2.500-3.500  ...ich wei das leider auch nicht so genau, mte ich nachfragen. 
danach fallen immer "nur" noch die gerichtskosten und gegenanwaltskosten an!!

mfg conse

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

Ich dachte immer man knnte alle Unis eines Semester verklagen und der Anwalt klagt an diesen Unis so lange, bis die Verfahren abgeschlossen sind und verlangt dann sein Honorar?
Also man kann jedes Semester erneut alle Unis verklagen und der Anwalt verlangt nur beim ersten Mal Geld? Fnde ich unlogisch, wr ja so wie wenn man mehrere Operationen htte und der Chirurg nur beim ersten Mal Geld verlangen wrde?

----------


## yzBastian

Pauschalbetrge fr immer neue Verfahren sind meiner Meinung nach unseris.

Pauschale Betrge fr ein Semester sind da dann was Anderes.

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

> Pauschalbetrge fr immer neue Verfahren sind meiner Meinung nach unseris.
> 
> Pauschale Betrge fr ein Semester sind da dann was Anderes.


Ja, eben, ich meine Pauschalbetrag der Anwaltskosten fr ein Semester sind normal, da kommen aber i.d.R. noch Gerichtskosten und Gegenanwaltskosten hinzu.
Aber Pauschalbetrag fr mehrere Semester habe ich noch nie gehrt.

----------


## Conse

heute kam ne rechnung ber 340  (klage zum SS06 1.FS) von nem gegenanwalt, der erst nachtrglich von der uni gttingen hinzugezogen wurde.

also mit 350 lag ich doch letztens net schlecht ^^

mfg conse

----------


## luftikuss*

ich knnte  :kotzen:

----------


## zweikommaeins

> ich knnte


Was'n los?

----------


## luftikuss*

Na, dass G jetzt nen Gegenanwalt hat und wir nochmal 350 Euro nachzahlen mssen- DAS htte ich nmlich nicht mit einkalkuliert... ach man
und wenn wieder kein Platz bei rausspringt dieses Semester, dann heul ich richtig!

----------


## zweikommaeins

Hast PM

----------


## khoshgele

ich knnt auch  :kotzen:  ...das ganze ist so deprimierend!

----------


## luftikuss*

Morgen lost Leipzig...
hauptsache, es klappt endlich mal :/

----------


## J.Salee

Fr die Zahnis wars wohl schon heute..und morgen gibts dann Bescheid, soweit ich wei.

----------


## luftikuss*

Human ist wichtiger - fr mich jedenfalls...  :Smilie: 
allen Zahnis hier: Ich drck Daumen!

----------


## Lepi

Hallo, ich habe vor im WS 2007/08 Medizin zu studieren. Da ich jedoch mit einem Durchschnitt von 2,0 keinen Platz bekommen werde, denke ich ber eine Kapazittsklage nach. Da diese aber auch keine Garantie bietet wrde ich mein Glck zustzlich noch in sterreich versuchen, da die Durchschnitssnote beim dort durchgesfhrten Aufnahmeverfahren keine Rolle spielt. 
Ist es mglich eine Klage durchfhren zu lassen, mich jedoch whrenddessen schon einmal in sterreich zu immatrikulieren und im Falle eines positiven Klageergebnisses den Platz in Deutschland anzunehmen, nachdem ich mich in sterreich schnell exmatrikuliert habe? Wre super wenn mir jemand helfen knnte! Danke!

----------


## niklasb

> Hallo, ich habe vor im WS 2007/08 Medizin zu studieren. Da ich jedoch mit einem Durchschnitt von 2,0 keinen Platz bekommen werde, denke ich ber eine Kapazittsklage nach. Da diese aber auch keine Garantie bietet wrde ich mein Glck zustzlich noch in sterreich versuchen, da die Durchschnitssnote beim dort durchgesfhrten Aufnahmeverfahren keine Rolle spielt. 
> Ist es mglich eine Klage durchfhren zu lassen, mich jedoch whrenddessen schon einmal in sterreich zu immatrikulieren und im Falle eines positiven Klageergebnisses den Platz in Deutschland anzunehmen, nachdem ich mich in sterreich schnell exmatrikuliert habe? Wre super wenn mir jemand helfen knnte! Danke!


Wenn ich das richtig verstehe beruht eine Klage in Deutschland auf der Tatsache in Deutschland noch nie im Studiengang Medizin in Deutschland eingeschrieben gewesen zu sein - und es aktuell auch nicht zu sein.
Sollte also fr mein Verstndnis gehen. Bin mir aber sicher einer der Zahlreichen Anwlte (schau hier nur mal im Forum) wird dir da explizit was zu sagen knnen.

----------


## luftikuss*

Hat jemand schon was wegen Leipzig gehrt? Heute sollten ja die Ergebnisse mitgeteilt werden...
Oder gehen die dann zuerst an den jeweiligen Rechtsanwalt?

----------


## M.C.K

Die Ergebnisse gabs sogar schon Montag Abend.
Ich denke mal, dass jeder der Glck hatte bereits informiert wurde. Jedenfalls wenn er nen guten Anwalt hat.

Ich war mal wieder nicht dabei. Tja passiert! Beim nchsten mal vllt.

----------


## Dr.Tommy

wei jemand welche unis als nchste losen werden ???
oder wird in diesem jahr nix mehr gelost??

----------


## luftikuss*

Mist, dann hats bei mir auch wieder nicht geklappt... ach man :/

----------


## medicus164

Wei jemand was von Tbingen?

----------


## luftikuss*

Da war noch nix, glaub ich. Steht auch noch nicht fest, welche Uni als nchstes entscheidet, oder? 
Ach, das zieht sich alles wieder...   :Keks:

----------


## medicus164

Also in Tbingen wurde schon nen Vergleich geschlossen. Mir wurde gesagt dass ich frhestens am 28,11 mit den Ergebnis rechnen knnte. aber gestern war noch nichts da. Naja, weiter warten und hoffen -.-
Als nchstes kommt mein ich Berlin. Bin aber nicht sicher. Reine Spekulation.

----------


## luftikuss*

So, fr mich ist als nchstes Halle relevant... Termin steht aber noch nicht fest laut Rechtsanwalt.
Am liebsten wrd ich die ganze Klagerei abblasen... hab grad ein Tief, weil ich in Leipzig nichtmal auf der Nachrckerliste steh. Das ist doch alles sch****!!!   :grrrr....:

----------


## MissTexas

Gibt es irgendetwas neues bezglich Berlin oder so??
Mein Anwalt weiss auch nix und das Warten wird immer nerviger   :kotzen:

----------


## zweikommaeins

> So, fr mich ist als nchstes Halle relevant... Termin steht aber noch nicht fest laut Rechtsanwalt.
> Am liebsten wrd ich die ganze Klagerei abblasen... hab grad ein Tief, weil ich in Leipzig nichtmal auf der Nachrckerliste steh. Das ist doch alles sch****!!!


Da kommen doch noch 10 Verfahren.  Immer mit der Ruhe..

----------


## kra-

> So, fr mich ist als nchstes Halle relevant... Termin steht aber noch nicht fest laut Rechtsanwalt.
> Am liebsten wrd ich die ganze Klagerei abblasen... hab grad ein Tief, weil ich in Leipzig nichtmal auf der Nachrckerliste steh. Das ist doch alles sch****!!!


Lol, mach mal halblang. Das geht nicht von heut auf morgen, bei hats ein Jahr gedauert. Kannst doch nicht beim ersten Versuch gleich auf einen Volltreffer hoffen... Neben dir gibts noch ca. 800-1100 andere!

----------


## medicus164

@ kra-

bei miss Texas dreht es sich um Zahnmedizin. Da dauert es in der Regel nicht so lang. Bei Humanmedizin schon.  :hmmm...:

----------


## luftikuss*

Als wenn ich das erste Semester klagen wrde.... schn wrs, ja! Dann htte ich schon ein paar 1000 Euro gespart :/

----------


## medicus164

> Als wenn ich das erste Semester klagen wrde.... schn wrs, ja! Dann htte ich schon ein paar 1000 Euro gespart :/



Das wievielte Semester klagst Du?

----------


## MissTexas

Hey
ich wollte auch grad fragen das wievielte Semester du klagst, beziehungsweise eher wie oft du schon klagst???
Bei Humanmedizin werden es ja irgendwie immer mehr Klger, aber nicht aufgeben, man kommt immer irgendwie ans Ziel!
Lg, Miss Texas

----------


## luftikuss*

Hmmm, ich klage jetzt das 2. Semester. Wahrscheinlich klagt ihr schon lnger... aber ich bezahl das alles selber von meinem Ausbildungsgehalt - und da ist das dann echt rgerlich, wenn es wieder nicht klappt.
Ansonsten stecken wir ja alle im selben Schlamassel ;)

----------


## medicus164

Ich bezahle jeden einzelnen cent selbst. Habe es mhsam zwei Jahre zusammengekratzt. Und ich klage zum ersten mal.

----------


## MissTexas

Hallo,

klage genau wie medicus164 auch zum ersten Mal, aber warum klagst du fr's 2. Semester??? Oder klagst du zum 2. Mal?? Irgendwie bin ich da nicht so ganz auf der Hhe, denn es ist doch schwierig ins 1. Semester zu kommen, fr's 2. Semester kann man sich doch an allen Unis bewerben, oder habe ich da was falsch verstanden??
Lg,
Miss Texas

----------


## khoshgele

ich glaub sie meinte zum zweiten mal!
ich klage auch schon zum zweiten mal und es ist echt nicht billig!!  :kotzen:  
und ich muss auch alles selber bezahlen!

----------


## MissTexas

hey,
das ist ja echt krass, bei zahnmedizin kommen ja eigentlich alle rein, aber Humanmedizin ist ja auch bei der ZVS gefragter, drcke aber allen Klgern die Daumen, ist ja echt ne blde Situation und 8 Wartesemester oder mehr knnen verdammt lang sein!
Lg, Teresa

----------


## luftikuss*

Sorry, ich meinte damit, dass ich zum zweiten Mal klage...

Oh je, gibt ja so einige, die das aus ihrer eigenen Tasche bezahlen. Das Argument der Klage-Gegner, dass nur Bonzenkinder mit reichen Eltern klagen knnen, ist somit also widerlegt   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## medicus164

> Sorry, ich meinte damit, dass ich zum zweiten Mal klage...
> 
> Oh je, gibt ja so einige, die das aus ihrer eigenen Tasche bezahlen. Das Argument der Klage-Gegner, dass nur Bonzenkinder mit reichen Eltern klagen knnen, ist somit also widerlegt




Auf jeden Fall. Meine Elter sind garantiert nicht wohlhabend....

----------


## MissTexas

> Sorry, ich meinte damit, dass ich zum zweiten Mal klage...
> 
> Oh je, gibt ja so einige, die das aus ihrer eigenen Tasche bezahlen. Das Argument der Klage-Gegner, dass nur Bonzenkinder mit reichen Eltern klagen knnen, ist somit also widerlegt



also ich habe schon ne ausbildung als krankenschwester hinter mir und warte immernoch, denke irgendwann hat das klagen auch nichts mehr mit reich sein zu tun, denn wenn man schon ber 3 jahre wartet, dann ist ja auch irgendwann mal gut. mal so ne frage ab luftikuss: warum arbeitest du nicht als kinderkrankenschwester?? bin auch  noch als krankenschwester beschftigt  :grrrr....: !!
lg,
miss texas

----------


## ledoell

naja. es mag schon sein, dass es leute gibt, die die klage aus eigener tasche finanzieren knnen. es gibt aber auch leute, bei denen das wieder nicht der fall ist. fest steht doch folgendes: klagen wird umso einfacher, je mehr geldmittel zur verfgung stehen (bei sonst gleichen bedingungen), damit haben wohlhabende hhere chancen auf einen platz als weniger wohlhabende.

das soll jetzt kein pldoyer gegen das klagen an sich sein, aber dass klagen nichts mit geld zu tun htte, kann man ja wohl nicht unbedingt sagen...

----------


## luftikuss*

H? War das jetzt ein Angriff von dir, Miss Texas? Ich mache meine AUSBILDUNG zur Kinderkrankenpflegerin und arbeite sehr wohl. Wie sonst sollte ich die Klage bitte finanzieren?

Und natrlich hat Klagen was mit Geld haben zu tun. Der Unterschied ist nur, ob Mama und Papa das vom dicken Konto bezahlen oder man selber dafr arbeiten geht.

----------


## MissTexas

Hallo,

ich wollte niemanden hier persnlich angreifen, natrlich knnen nicht alles Leute  die Klage zahlen, das ist mir klar, aber was ist schon gerecht heuzutage, ich fand es halt nur krass, dass manche schon zum 2. Mal Klagen, ich glaube, dass ich dann Warten wrde und dann irgendwann ner den normalen Weg einen Studienplatz annhemen wrde, denn durch das Klagen hat man ja nur den Platz, das Studium kostet ja auch noch etwas ( und ist nicht grad preiswert). Das ist meine Meinung, jeder kann das gerne anders sehen, gar keine Frage, also nicht persnlich angegriffen fhlen!! 

@Luftikuss: Warum klagst du denn schon, wenn Du Deine Ausbildung noch nicht fertig hast? Ist nur so ne Frage, denn wenn Du reinkommst, brichst du dann ab?? Du bist ja im 3. Wartesemester, dann hast Du ja schon 1 1/2 Jahre der Ausbildung hinter Dir! Ist nur so ne Frage, in meiner Ausbildung hat auch eine abgebrochen, sie ist durch einAuswahlgesprch in Tiermedizin reingekommen und hat sich dann das 1 Jahr der Ausbildung als FSJ anrechnen lassen. 

Lg, Miss Texas

----------


## luftikuss*

Wenn ich nchstes Jahr nen Platz bekomm, dann wrde ich natrlich noch abbrechen. Ist zwar schade, aber ich hab auf keinen Fall Zeit verschwendet. Ich kann mir immerhin das Pflegepraktikum anrechnen lassen und als FSJ geht das ja auch - wie du schon sagtest.
Dieses Semester ist aber auch das letzte Mal, dass ich klage, falls es wieder nicht klappt. Es wird mir a) zu teuer und b) wrde ich ab 2008 meine Ausbildung nicht mehr abbrechen, da ich sie dann schon fast abgeschlossen habe. 
Ist halt alles doof.
Man muss das aber mal so sehen, dass die Zeit, die man studiert, im Endeffekt mehr bringt, als wenn man die Ausbildung zuende macht, obwohl man schon vorher nen Platz haben knnte. Immerhin will ich rztin werden und nicht Kinderkrankenpflegerin frs Leben.

----------


## MissTexas

Hey Luftikuss,

Das ist wohl war, bin seit September mit meiner Ausbildung fertig und wrde natrlich lieber heute als morgen studieren. Naja, der Vorteil ist halt, dass ich whrend der Semesterferien arbeiten kann und mir etwas Geld verdiene.
Drcke Dir natrlich die Daumen, dass es klappt, beim 2. Mal sollte es ja hoffentlich mal so sein   ::-winky:  ! Naja, ansonsten muss man ja scheinbar 4 Jahre oder lnger warten, also keine rosigen Aussichten!
Dir also viel Erfolg weiterhin und ein ganz schnes Wochenende,

Lg, Miss Texas

----------


## luftikuss*

Dankeschn!
Ich hoffe auch, dass es jetzt klappt. Ansonsten mach ich meine Ausbildung zuende und bewerb mich weiterhin normal ber die ZVS. 
Ist ja nicht so, dass die Ausbildung keinen Spa macht (naja, die Theorie lsst zu wnschen brig...)...

Ich wnsch dir jedenfalls auc viel Glck. Du hast ja nur noch ein Wartesemester und dann sollte es auch auf normalem Wege klappen.
Die Ausbildung zu haben, ist auf jeden Fall ein groer Vorteil.

Liebe Gre

----------


## M.C.K

Kann mir irgendjemand sagen wie es mit Gttingen aussieht momentan?
Angeblich hat ein Mdchen in meinem Umfeld einen Platz durchs Klagen bekommen (die wei wohl seit Donnerstag bescheid). Ich habe sie seit dem nicht mehr gesehen, konnte sie also nicht direkt fragen.

Mein Anwalt hat jedoch keine News zum Thema Gttingen raus gegeben und auch sonst finde ich nirgends eine Besttigung, dass die Verlosung dort schon gelaufen ist.

Kann bitte irgendwer Licht ins Dunkel bringen?   :Oh nee...:

----------


## medicus164

Ich wei auch noch nix von Gttingen. Kann ich mir eigentlich noch nicht vorstellen. Htte ja auch bescheid bekommen, selbst wenn es nicht klappt.

Gru: medicus164

----------


## MissTexas

Hey,

ja, stimme Medicus164 voll zu, man bekommt doch Bescheid, welche Verfahren schon gelaufen sind, und welche noch ausstehen! Und da kam in Saceh ZM bisher noch nichts, oder meinst Du vielleicht Humanmedizin, da luft ja nicht alles parallel!
Lg, Miss Texas

----------


## anna1986

Hey, 

habe am Samstag Nachricht aus Leipzig bekommen!
Hab da einen Teilstudienplatz!!!!!!!!

Ist noch jemand unter den Glcklichen?

Lg Anna

----------


## zweikommaeins

> Hey, 
> 
> habe am Samstag Nachricht aus Leipzig bekommen!
> Hab da einen Teilstudienplatz!!!!!!!!
> 
> Ist noch jemand unter den Glcklichen?
> 
> Lg Anna


Herzlichen Glckwunsch!

Leider bin ich nicht dabei...

----------


## medicus164

Ebenfalls meinen Glckwunsch.... Bin auch noch nicht beglckt worden -.-

----------


## MissTexas

...auch meinen Glckwunsch, ich warte dann mal weiter.....
vielleicht kommt ja noch was vor Weihnachten, das ware ziemich cool!
Lg, MissTexas

----------


## lazar

@anna1986

weisst du ob du nachgerckt bist? und weisst du welcher rang du bist, warst?

----------


## acg1984

@ Anna1986 

herzlichen glckwunsch. Hast du fr zahn oder fr humanmedizin geklagt?

gru, Acg

----------


## anna1986

Hey, 

ich hab fr Human geklagt. Mein Rang war 63 und 56 Pltze wurden ja vergeben.........

Ich drck auf jeden Fall weiterhin die Daumen.
Und wenn nicht Leipzig klappts bestimmt anderswo.........

Mfg Anna

----------


## extrauterin

,...wenn ich es richtig im kopf habe, sollen hannover, halle und tbingen vor weihnachten noch was kundgeben...
also,...
wnsch euch ein nettes kommerz-festchen

----------


## MissTexas

.... jo, das wre ja mal was, ich drcke auch mal allen feste die Dumchen!!
Mir selber natrlich am meisten   :bhh:

----------


## medicus164

Tbingen ist bereits gelaufen. Hatte dort leider kein Glck, obwohl die Chancen mit 1:2 unheimlich gut standen -.-

----------


## acg1984

Ich habe in Tbingen auch geklagt. Ich bekomme komischerweise von meinem Anwalt in letzter zeit berhaupt keine Informationen mehr. Muss da unbedingt nchste Woche anrufen. ich wusste berhaupt nicht, dass Tbingen schon gelaufen ist, und mein Rang wurde mir auch nicht mitgeteilt.

----------


## medicus164

Zumindest fr Zahn is es gelaufen. Fr Human wei ich das nicht.

----------


## J.Salee

Gttingen ist ja heut bekannt gegeben worden : 4 Pltze werden demnchst im Januar fr Zahn verlost..und das bei ber 100 Klgern.. grrr

----------


## medicus164

Tja.... Also die Chancen sind hier echt Null. Ich warte schonmal auf die nchsten Verfahren, bevor ich mir Hoffnungen mache. 4 Pltze ist echt flau.   -.-

----------


## J.Salee

Ja..ist leider nicht viel. Mal schauen. Hast du schon frs Sommersemester geklagt oder erstmal nur Wintersemester?

----------


## medicus164

erstmal nur WS. Aber ich werde weiter machen, falls es nicht klappt
und selbst?

----------


## J.Salee

Frs Sommersemester sind bei mir auch schon einige Klagesachen raus...
Mal sehen..was dabei rauskommt.Berlin soll ja auch bald was kommen..

----------


## acg1984

Ich habe heute morgen  erfahren, dass ich einen humanmedizinstudienplatz in tbingen habe. ich kann es noch gar nicht glauben. ist hier noch jemand unter den Glcklichen?

----------


## medicus164

Meinen herzlichen Glckwunsch an Dich. Nein leider bin ich nicht unter den Glcklichen. Aber hab auch nix anderes erwartet -.- .

----------


## kra-

> Ich habe heute morgen  erfahren, dass ich einen humanmedizinstudienplatz in tbingen habe. ich kann es noch gar nicht glauben. ist hier noch jemand unter den Glcklichen?


Na dann hats bei dir ja auch endlich geklappt! Herzlichen Glckwunsch!!

----------


## acg1984

Danke fr eure lieben lieben Glckwnsche!!!  :Grinnnss!: 
Das ist das beste Weihnachtsgeschenk, das ich jemals bekommen habe.


ich  frage mich wer die anderen sind?

----------


## MissTexas

...ich nicht, aber trotzdem herzlichen Glckwunsch, ich warte auf Zahnmedizin  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Dr.Hibbert

Wie ist denn das eigentlich bei den Klgern frs WiSe, wann bekommt ihr (wenn ihr die Zulassung erhaltet) Euren bescheid?Denke mir doch, dass das relativ spt ist,oder? Mich wrde das im speziellen in Leipzig interessieren, wann da die Klger reingelassen wurden...

----------


## MissTexas

..also Zahnmedizin und Humanmedizin ist schon gelaufen fr Leipzig, da waren die Bescheide so Mitte November raus! Aber das ist jedes Semester unterschiedlich, denn einmal entscheiden die Gerichte frher, dann wieder spter, man sollte sich an Zahlen aus dem Vorjhar wohl nicht so sehr orientieren!
Lg, Miss Texas

----------


## startamziel

hat noch jemand heute eine zulassung an der charit erhalten?wrde mich ber pm freuen!ich glaubs echt nicht....
lg
startamziel  ::-oopss:

----------


## MissTexas

...zulassung fr zahn oder humanmedizin???

lg, miss texas

----------


## medicus164

> hat noch jemand heute eine zulassung an der charit erhalten?wrde mich ber pm freuen!ich glaubs echt nicht....
> lg
> startamziel



Sag mal ob es fr Humanmedizin oder fr Zahnmedizin?

Ich werd langsam wahnsinnig.... Hast du von der uni selbst oder ber anwalt bescheid bekommen?

----------


## startamziel

@miss texas: fr humanmed.
@medicus: ber anwalt..per post.dachte,er wollte nur wieder geld ;)
war aber noch ne klage vom ss06...also nicht verrckt machen lassen..es dauert..aber war erster versuch+hat gleich ein sehr zufriedenstellendes ergebnis gebracht.   :Grinnnss!:  
ich drckeuch allen weiterhin krftig die daumen!

----------


## MissTexas

ui, glckwunsch, das ist ja supi! dann drck ich dir mal fr's studium ganz krftig die daumen! 
ganz liebe grsse und trink dir schn einen drauf  :hmmm...:

----------


## startamziel

> ui, glckwunsch, das ist ja supi! dann drck ich dir mal fr's studium ganz krftig die daumen! 
> ganz liebe grsse und trink dir schn einen drauf


vielen dank!darauf kannst du dich verlassen    :Party:

----------


## MissTexas

werd ich auch tun, wenn ich denn dann mal einen platz htte  :grrrr....: !
liegen gruss und guten rutsch   :Party:

----------


## Dr.Tommy

hallo, 
erst einmal allen klgern ;) ein frohes neues und das wir endlich dieses jahr einen platz bekommen   :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  
Aber wisst ihr wann wieder gelost wird und welche unis jetzt kommen ??
 :Loove:

----------


## MissTexas

Servus,
also in Berlin sollte sich fr Zahnmedizin eigentlich schon  etwas vor Weihnachten entschiden haben, aber da war noch nix, im Januar sollen in Gttingen 4 Pltze verlost werden, aber ich weiss nicht auf wieviele Klger!
Und der Rest ist wohl ne berraschung *hahaha*!
Lg, Miss Texas  :Party:

----------


## luftikuss*

Halle: 56 Pltze - Auslosung soll jetzt im neuen Jahr statt finden

----------


## MissTexas

...na dann wollen wir mal hoffen, dass alles gut geht!
allen weiterhin viel erfolg und natrlich eine grosse portion glck  :Grinnnss!: )
 :Meine Meinung:

----------


## extrauterin

folgende verfahrensergebnisse sind noch offen:

Heidelberg, Erlangen, Mnchen, Wrzburg, FFM, Giessen, Marburg, Gttingen, Aachen, Bochum, Dsseldorf, Bonn, Essen, Mainz, Saarbrcken, Lbeck, Greifswald, Halle, Rocstock und Berlin....

...,aber was ist mit Mannheim, Regensburg u Magdeburg?

frage parallel euch und anwalt....
also bitte keinen spruch ich solle erstmal meinen anwalt fragen, wenn der nicht antwortet taugt der eh nicht, bababa....

ich danke

----------


## MissTexas

... bezieht sich das auf Humanmedizin oder Zahnmedizin??
Bei mir sind in Zahnmedizin auch noch etliche Verfahren offen, heute kamen nur Rechnungen von den Verwaltungsgerichten Gttingen und Hannover, aber mehr weiss ich auch nicht, da ich schon seit ein paar Wochen nix mehr von meinem Anwalt gehrt habe. 
Lg, Miss Texas

----------


## extrauterin

ups, ich axxxx.
human....pardon

----------


## MissTexas

...kein problem, wnsche dir aber auch viel Erfolg beimErgattern eines Studienplatzes  :Grinnnss!: !
Lg, Miss Texas

----------


## jone

Hallo Leute!
ihr scheint euch ja super mit dem Klagen auszukennen!Ich htte da nmlich mal ne Frage: Wei jemand, an welchen unis vom SS07 man klagen kann, oder wie man sowas rausfinden kann? 
freu mich auf Antworten!

----------


## luftikuss*

Du kannst an allen Unis klagen, die zum SoSe07 Humanmedizin bzw Zahnmedizin anbieten. An welchen es sich mehr lohnt, entscheidet eh der Anwalt

----------


## J.Salee

Na..gibts denn schon irgendwas neues? Gttingen hat ja nun schon die Rechnungen rausgeschickt, aber sonst noch nichts verlauten lassen..da sollte doch bis sptestens 8.Jan. was entschieden werden..!?
Und sagt mal, klagt jemand in Halle auf Zahnmed.? Gibts da denn schon Infos?

LG..  :hmmm...:

----------


## Maja84

woher wei ich welche anwlte einen (erfolgreich) einklagen? Das macht ja sicher nicht jeder Anwalt?!

----------


## HerrKaleun

Wer klagen will, sollte das bei Zimmerling( www.zimmerling.de ) oder Brehm (www.ra-brehm.de ) machen, die sollen sehr gut sein was man so lesen kann.

Natrlich will ich hier erwhnen, dass es noch zahlreiche andere Anwlte gibt, die das ganz toll machen...  :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:  

Also macht keinen scheiss, was die Klage angeht. Und das sage ich Euch aus Erfahrung.


Gruss!

----------


## MissTexas

...hat jemand in gttingen einen platz fr zahnmedizin erhalten??
lg, miss texas

----------


## jmc.med

gibts es jmd der im 2ten semester erfolg durch klage im fach humanmedizin hatte?

wenn ja welche uni wann?

thx im vorraus  :Top:

----------


## J.Salee

@ Miss Texas: Von Gttingen ist ja bis jetz irgendwie noch nichts bekannt..nur, dass die Rechnung schon kam..oder weit du schon was von deinem Anwalt?

----------


## MissTexas

..da is dein anwalt aber langsam, denn die gewinner des losverfahrens fr gttingen (zahnmedizin) wurde bereits anfang der woche benachrichtigt! es gab 4 pltze auf keine ahnung wieviele klger!
kam gestern mit der post!
lg, miss texas

----------


## medicus164

Ja und wieder hat es nicht geklappt. So langsam wird mir anders. Dachte wirklich mit Zahnmedizin htte man noch reele Chancen auf einen Platz, wenn man zum WS klagt -.-

Geht es jemanden so, der fr ZM geklagt hat und nix bekommen hat?


Gru:

medicus164

----------


## MissTexas

@medicus164
mir geht es genauso, aber das weisst du ja! es wird langsam eng, leider, aber ich hoffe, dass es doch noch klappt  :Grinnnss!: ! 
wnsche dir ein schnes wochenende!
lg, miss texas

----------


## luftikuss*

Ach, Leute, ich leide mit euch... :Keks:  
Bei mir ist es nur leider genaus anders herum: Es sind immer noch 9 von 10 Klagen offen und es tut und tut sich nichts.
Halle soll wohl in 2 Wochen verlost werden, sagte mein Anwalt. Jaaaa, wir haben ja die Zeit!   :Hh?:

----------


## M.C.K

In 2 Wochen? Ich dachte mitte Januar. Na super!

----------


## HAS

Halle ist fertig! Waren wohl 56 Pltze, die jetzt vergeben worden sind.

----------


## M.C.K

Ernsthaft? Schon vorbei? Woher weit du das?
Mein Anwalt hat noch ber nichts informiert.

----------


## MissTexas

..ich glaube man bekommt auch bescheid von der uni, dass man sich immatrikulieren darf, vielleicht sogar vor dem anwalt! 
den glcklichen gewinnern von halle einen herzlichen glckwunsch, haltet euren platz gut fest  :Grinnnss!: 
lg, miss texas

----------


## HAS

meine freundin hat gestern einen anruf vom anwalt bekommen.

----------


## luftikuss*

Na prima   :grrrr....:  
Das wars dann wohl auch mit Halle. Und mein klasse Anwalt meinte, in frhstens 2 Wochen werden die losen... 
Ach man  :Keks:

----------


## MissTexas

@luftikuss:
wieviele unis stehen bei dir denn noch aus??
das mit halle ist ja echt rgerlich, 56 pltze sind ja schon ziemlich viel!
weiss jemand schon was von berlin --> zahnmedizin???
lg, miss texas

----------


## luftikuss*

Dann jetzt noch 8 Unis. Allerdings sind die weniger erfolgsversprechend, glaub ich. Ach man, so langsam geb ich die Hoffnung wirklich auf   :grrrr....:  
Auch, wenn man das ja nicht tun sollte...

Berlin und Zahnmedizin ist mir nicht bekannt. Aber Berlin allgemein ist auch noch nicht gelaufen, glaub ich

----------


## Dr.Tommy

bei mir sieht es leider hnlich aus,
aber schlechter als bei den unis zuvor sind die chancen dann ja doch nicht.
alos abwarten, auch wenn die "anderen" wieder losglck haben   :Nixweiss:  
also wenns so bleibt muss ich wohl in den tiefen osten gehen, falls die wenigstens nen platz haben

----------


## luftikuss*

Ich wrde ja auch in den Osten gehen, wenn nur ENDLICH mal ein Platz rausspringt. Meinetwegen auch der tiefste Osten oder das sdlichste Bayern... egal egal egal   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## Dr.Tommy

sorry ich meinte ostblock   :hmmm...:  
also ich nehme mit kusshand berall einen platz

----------


## medicus164

Schliee mich Dir an Dr Tommy.

Ich nehme auch jeden Platz den ich bekommen kann. Denn jeder Platz ist tausendmal besser als gar keiner.^^ Und einen schlechten Ruf hat hier zu Lande ja auch nicht wirklich eine Uni.

medicus164

----------


## luftikuss*

Hach ja, und wer bekommt reihenweise die Pltze?
Die Leute, die sagen "ICH geh aber NUR nach Heidelberg, sonst studier ich was anderes"   :Party:  

Naja, wenn wir irgendwann 8 Semester gewartet haben, knnen wir auf sowas evtl auch Anspruch erheben  :Big Grin:

----------


## Katini

gehrt jetzt nicht hundert pro hier hin, ich hab mich jetzt zustzlich zur sbelrasselei vor gericht zum medi test angemeldet. Ist der ( sofern ich nicht ein testergebnis unter sau hab ) verwertbar beim klagen, also son bonus punkt? Ich kann mir nmlich iiiiiiirgendwie nicht vorstellen, dass ich einfach mal locker einen Tag nen Test schreib, das irgendwie mit meinem Abi verrechnet wird und die Unis mir dann die Pforten ffnen ...- scheiss pessimismus -

----------


## jmc.med

ich habe noch eine nervige bitte  :Grinnnss!:  

 ...kann jmd mir bitte die wasserstandsmeldung fr folgende unis humanmedizin
erste semester geben?

          - Bochum
          - Essen
          - Frankfurt
          - Mnchen



thx  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## jmc.med

hallo... eine nervige bitte  :Grinnnss!:  

 ...kann jmd mir bitte die wasserstandsmeldung fr folgende unis humanmedizin
erste semester geben?

          - Bochum
          - Essen
          - Frankfurt
          - Mnchen



danke

----------


## medicus164

einmal reicht ^^

----------


## Bowka

Wer hat vll auch seit gestern einen Studienplatz in Halle bekommen???
Wrde mich mal interessieren wer meine mitstreiter sind?? 
Vll kann man sich ja auch gegenseitig helfen? 
Meldet euch auch gerne untr meiner email: simondownunder@web.de

----------


## luftikuss*

@jmc.med: Ist noch nichts gelaufen, soweit mein Anwalt und ich wissen...

----------


## medicus164

Schon wieder eine, die Fnfte in diesem Monat. Ich wei ich wusste es vorher. Ist ja auch so. Aber ich habe schon mit einen Erfolg gerechnet. Die Hlfte der Verfahren sind jetzt um und mit ihnen die "groen Hoffnungstrger" - bis auf Berlin.
Ich wei nicht wie es Euch geht, aber es ist schon sehr deprimierend. Allein schon deswegen, weil ja angeblich Zahnmed. eine recht groe Erfolgschance haben sollte. Aber es kam nur bei ganz wenigen Unis mehr als 10 Pltze raus. Und ich wei nicht wie hoch die Anzahl der Klger ist.
Ich will ehrlich sein. So richtig glauben tu ich an einen berraschenden Erfolg nicht mehr. Wnsche es mir aber natrlich mehr als alles andere. 

Wie geht es Euch? Wrd mich mal interessieren. Immerhin sehe ich dieses Forum auch, um mal Luft raus zu lassen.

Viele liebe Gre:

medicus164

----------


## MissTexas

Hey medicus164,
ich glaube so wie Dir geht es vielen, ich habe mir auch irgenwie mehr erhofft, aber irgendwie sinken die Chancen von Tag zu Tag! Da heisst es weiterhin abwarten und Tee trinken!
Lg, Miss Texas

----------


## Dr.Tommy

es ist einfach nur *******, wenn ich das jetzt mal sagen darf. jedes mal hofft man aufs neue und wartet nur auf den lostermin um dann doch nur wieder zu hren / lesen das es wieder mal nicht geklappt hat. und billig ist der spa ja auch nicht, dafr, dass nichts dabei rauskommt.
und wenn wir jetzt nen platz bekommen sollten wirds sowieso eng mit dem semester, also ich werde es bestimmt nicht schaffen 5 monate studium so einfach nachzulerenen, aber egal, hauptsache erst einmal einen platz!!
also weiterhoffen und weiterhin enttuscht werden....  :Keks:

----------


## Bowka

Immer noch niemand der in halle nen platz bekommen hat hier zufllig vorbeigekommen??? Vll sieht man sich ja moregn oder bermorgen beim einschreiben

----------


## medicus164

> es ist einfach nur *******, wenn ich das jetzt mal sagen darf. jedes mal hofft man aufs neue und wartet nur auf den lostermin um dann doch nur wieder zu hren / lesen das es wieder mal nicht geklappt hat. und billig ist der spa ja auch nicht, dafr, dass nichts dabei rauskommt.
> und wenn wir jetzt nen platz bekommen sollten wirds sowieso eng mit dem semester, also ich werde es bestimmt nicht schaffen 5 monate studium so einfach nachzulerenen, aber egal, hauptsache erst einmal einen platz!!
> also weiterhoffen und weiterhin enttuscht werden....


Und wieder bin ich voll deiner meinung. diesen monat schon knapp 1500 euro bezahlt -.-

----------


## zweikommaeins

> und wenn wir jetzt nen platz bekommen sollten wirds sowieso eng mit dem semester, also ich werde es bestimmt nicht schaffen 5 monate studium so einfach nachzulerenen, ...


LOL! Da ist ja einer informiert. Frhestens fngt es sowieso zum SS an - wahrscheinlich aber erst zum WS. Wenn die Erwartungen zu gro sind, dann ist es kein Wunder wenn man enttuscht wird. 

Und allen Unkenrufen zum Trotz: Es ist noch alles offen und es sind bis jetzt noch nicht einmal die Hlfte aller Verfahren gelaufen. Geduldet euch - jeder von uns bekommt einen Platz. Frher oder spter.

Viel Glck euch allen!

----------


## Dr.Tommy

wollte nur kurz anmerken, dass ich auch einige leute kenne, die es wirklich geschafft haben, im feburar einen platz zu bekommen und trotzdem das physicum erfolgreich abzulegen, ohne erst zum kommenden ss oder ws zu beginnen.
also mglich wre es...das meinte ich damit ....   ::-stud:  

aber egal erst mal brauchen wir nen platz   :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## medicus164

> wollte nur kurz anmerken, dass ich auch einige leute kenne, die es wirklich geschafft haben, im feburar einen platz zu bekommen und trotzdem das physicum erfolgreich abzulegen, ohne erst zum kommenden ss oder ws zu beginnen.
> also mglich wre es...das meinte ich damit ....   
> 
> aber egal erst mal brauchen wir nen platz


Und wieder Deiner Meinung.^^ Also ganz fest Daumen drckt   :Top:   !

----------


## J.Salee

Ahja..das dauert aber auch wirklich alles lange..wer wei, wann und ob da berhaupt noch was bei rumkommt.  :Frown:  
Klagt jemand schon fr das kommende SoSe was ein!?

Liebe Gre an alle..

----------


## Phantasty

Also ich bin letztes Jahr bei der Massenzulassung in Mnchen reingekommen und habe etwa 10 vor der Immatrikulation bescheid bekommen.
Also : Warten warten warten

----------


## extrauterin

jau!
zweikommaeins muss ich jetzt mal zustimmen.....
soviel missmut in diesem fred....
geduld....

ich grsse 

chao

----------


## Katini

huhu 
die fristen zur klage frs ss sind 1.4 in berlin und 15.4 in gieen  baw ist bereits abgelaufen. ich bekomme die nchsten tage die unterlagen frs ss und wollt nochmal mitm anwalt telefonieren, ich halt euch aufm laufenden aber ich glaube nicht dass ich mich vor ss 2008 als medi student schimpfen kann. wenn ich noch lnger warten muss ist die haltbarkeit meiner gehirnzellen abgelaufen...  :Aufgepasst!:

----------


## luftikuss*

So, meine Lieben. Es gibt groe groe Hoffnung fr mich. Mein Anwalt hat mir heute mitgeteilt, dass ich auf Platz 62 von 56 in Halle bin...
Wie wahrscheinlich ist es, dass 6 Leute abspringen ;)? 

Das wre ja einfach nur ein Traum... aber bei meinem Glck springen eh wieder nur 4 oder 5 ab  :Big Grin:

----------


## MissTexas

@luftikuss,
also ich glaube, dass es eher unwahrscheinlich ist, dass 6 Leute abspringen beim klagen, denn die werden doch alle selber froh sein, dass die den platz haben, es sei denn die sind noch woanders reingekommen und treten ab!
wnsche dir aber trotzdem ganz viel glck dass es klappt,
lg, miss texas

----------


## luftikuss*

oh je  :Frown: 
ach man, das wre soooo rgerlich.

----------


## MissTexas

...das kann ich verstehen, da ist man schon soo nah dran und dann klappt es vielleicht doch nicht, lass den kopf nicht hngen, immerhin hast du bald ne ausbildung fertig und erfahrungen, die andere nicht haben, das ist auch viel wert, da bist du einigen anderen studenten voraus!viel erfolg weiterhin!!
lg, miss texas

----------


## medicus164

> oh je 
> ach man, das wre soooo rgerlich.



Ich war in Gttingen auch auf Platz 7. Und auch nix bekommen. Dennoch viel Glck.

medicus164

----------


## luftikuss*

Wieviele Pltze gab es denn da insgesamt?

Ach man, das kann doch nicht sein, dass immer "die anderen" nur Glck haben und ich im Fall Medizin schon das zweite Mal uerst knapp vorbei bin  :Frown:

----------


## medicus164

@ luftikuss

Es war ja fr Zahnmedizin. Und da gab es nur 4 Pltze. Ja es ist schon sehr traurig und rgerlich. Die Hoffnung stirbt ja allen bekanntlich zu letzt. Bei mir dauert es aber nicht mehr so lang. Nicht das ich ungeduldig bin, aber ich bin eben sehr misstrauisch in den letzten Monaten geworden.
Das Konto schrumpft immer mehr und ich stehe noch immer mit leeren Hnden da. Mein Anwalt ist sehr gut und zuverlssig. Bin froh ihn gewhlt zu haben. Er kann ja auch nix dafr. Aber nen bischen Glck ht ich gern einen Platz zu bekommen.

medicus164

----------


## luftikuss*

Hm, guck mal, auf Platz 7 bei 4 Pltzen ist schon unwahrscheinlicher als auf Platz 6 bei 56...   ::-angel:  
Ach man, ich versuch mir nur selber Mut zu machen, weil es echt schon das zweite Mal ist, dass ich klage und eben auch nachvollziehen kann, wie das Konto schrumpft... vor allem tuts weh, weils das eigene verdiente Geld ist, das man viel besser gebrauchen knnte.

----------


## medicus164

@ luftikuss

Gebe Dir da vollkommen Recht.

----------


## paula*

hey ihr lieben... ich kann mir vorstellen wie ihr euch fhlt, ich wrds euch echt wnschen dass es klappt, ihr wollt das wirklich und nutzt eure mglichkeiten und nehmt diese kosten und den stress auf euch... ihr habts verdient  :Meine Meinung:  

ich wrde auch nichts lieber machen als zahnmedizin und lese mich bei euch bisschen schlau..  :Grinnnss!:  

@medicus
ich hab gelesen du bist mit deinem anwalt zufrieden.. wrdest du mir verraten wer das ist oder nen link schicken? wenn man das schon macht, dann will man sich wenigstens mit dem anwalt mglichst "sicher" sein, der einem evtl zu diesem groen glck verhilft.. 
ich hab zwar fter brehm und zimmerling gelesen, aber eigentlich nichts ber ihre fhigkeiten als anwlte.. wisst ihr mehr??

dann hab ich auch gelesen, dass du und luftikuss den teuren spass selbst finanziert.. das wrde dann wohl auch auf mich zutreffen und da wr ich euch so dankbar, wenn ihr mir zahlen nennen knntet... ich wei dass das auch nur variablen sind, da diese gegenwerte von den studienpltzen immer anders verhandelt werden (richtig??).. so hab ich es verstanden.. aber vielleicht knnt ihr mir bisschen auf die sprnge helfen, was genau zahlt ihr denn:
den anwalt, die gerichte, den anteil des wertes des studienplatzes.. wre mir halt wichtig im vorraus einplanen zu knnen was in etwa auf mich zukommt, das knt ihr sicher (leider) gut nachvollziehen  :hmmm...:  

ich drcke euch die daumen....  :Top:

----------


## luftikuss*

Also, die Kosten sind ja immer unterschiedlich...
Erstmal musst du die Anwaltskosten sehen, die je nach Anwalt zwischen 2000 und 8000 Euro liegen. Ich hab ersteres bezahlt, musste bei 2 Klagen aber auch nur einmal blechen (quasi: Nimm 2 Semester, zahl eins!   :Woow:  ) 
Dann kommt es darauf an, wieviele Unis du verklagen lsst. Pro Uni kannst du so 150 Euro einplanen. Gibt natrlich auch Unis mit Gegenanwlten wie z.B. Berlin. Da kannst du auf jeden Fall schonmal mit mehr rechnen (bis 500 Euro). 
Insgesamt will ich das alles gar nicht wissen, wieviel man da ausgibt... und wenn es dann hinterher wieder nicht geklappt hat mit dem Studienplatz, hat man so einiges aus dem Fenster geschmissen. Wenn es aber klappen sollte, war es einem das Geld aber wert, denk ich.

Ach, Halle... 6 Pltze!!!!   :Keks:

----------


## medicus164

@ paula:

hab Dir eine Pm hinterlegt.

@ luftikuss:

Ich sehe das mal wieder genauso wie Du.
Auch ich rechne es mir lieber nicht aus. Ich kann nur hoffen, dass es sich lohnen wird. Ich habe den Traum, dass all die, die hier klagen und hart dafr arbeiten, sich irgendwann mal treffen. Ist zwar total utopisch, aber cool wre es, wenn wir uns treffen wenn wir alle einen platz haben und das nachtrglich zusammen feiern.
Denn wenn wir an die Unis kommen sind wir schon eine Minderheit (als Klger) und werden es sicher nicht einfacher haben. Aber das Leiden, und bangen, hoffen und glauben verbindet uns ja alle.

Bis dahin verbleibe ich weiterhin in GROER HOFFNUNG auf einen Studienplatz:

medicus164

----------


## luftikuss*

Es klappt!!! Ich bin mir da ganz ganz sicher...
Jetzt hat die neue Woche angefangen! Ich renn jeden Tag zum Briefkasten mit der Hoffnung auf einen Brief der Uni Halle. Wenns nicht klappt, bin ich, glaub ich, wirklich fertig.

----------


## zweikommaeins

> Es klappt!!! Ich bin mir da ganz ganz sicher...
> Jetzt hat die neue Woche angefangen! Ich renn jeden Tag zum Briefkasten mit der Hoffnung auf einen Brief der Uni Halle. Wenns nicht klappt, bin ich, glaub ich, wirklich fertig.


Man was 'ne Hektik. Chill doch mal! Mach' dich nicht die ganze Zeit so verrckt..

----------


## Dr.Tommy

halle war doch schon oder ???   :Oh nee...:

----------


## extrauterin

also, briefe beeindrucken mich kaum noch.....
ich verbinde mit einem gewonnenen studienplatz einen anruf von der kanzlei!!!
aber jetzt nicht neben dem telefon hocken u sich einen wolf warten...

tststs...dieses forum

----------


## luftikuss*

Zusage bedeutet Unterlagen von der Uni  :Smilie: 

Nee, sorry, ich chill mich nicht... hier gehts um viel Geld und die Zukunft   :bhh:  
Und ja, Halle war schon, aber ich steh bei den Nachrckern ganz gut, denk ich

----------


## zweikommaeins

Genau so ist es: Wenn wir einen Platz bekommen, dann bekommen wir einen Anruf vom Anwalt und das passiert heute abend wohl nicht mehr, vielleicht aber morgen oder in einer/m Woche/Monat/Semester/Hundejahr oder auch nicht.

Bereite dich mal lieber ordentlich auf den TMS vor oder sammle Informationen wo man am besten einen Quereinstieg macht und setze nicht alles auf eine Karte...

----------


## medicus164

> Genau so ist es: Wenn wir einen Platz bekommen, dann bekommen wir einen Anruf vom Anwalt und das passiert heute abend wohl nicht mehr, vielleicht aber morgen oder in einer/m Woche/Monat/Semester/Hundejahr oder auch nicht.
> 
> Bereite dich mal lieber ordentlich auf den TMS vor oder sammle Informationen wo man am besten einen Quereinstieg macht und setze nicht alles auf eine Karte...



Du bist wohl noch so ruhig, weil Du noch jung bist. Mein damit Deine Wartesemester. Wart erst mal 5-8 Semester. Mal sehn ob Du dann auch noch so cool bist  :hmmm...:

----------


## luftikuss*

Wirklich!!! Vor allem setz ich nicht alles auf eine Karte... wenn du wsstest, dass ich schon in Wien knapp im TMS vorbei gerauscht bin, ne Krankenpflegeausbildung am laufen hab usw usw.
Als unttig wrde ich mich NICHT bezeichnen... allerdings rate ich dir, jeden so sein zu lassen, wie er ist. Mir ists wichtig, nach 4 Wartesemestern mal nen Platz zu bekommen... tz

Quereinstieg kannst du heutzutage brigens knicken! Bevor der geklappt hat, hast du dein angefangenes Studium beendet ;)

----------


## medicus164

> Wirklich!!! Vor allem setz ich nicht alles auf eine Karte... wenn du wsstest, dass ich schon in Wien knapp im TMS vorbei gerauscht bin, ne Krankenpflegeausbildung am laufen hab usw usw.
> Als unttig wrde ich mich NICHT bezeichnen... allerdings rate ich dir, jeden so sein zu lassen, wie er ist. Mir ists wichtig, nach 4 Wartesemestern mal nen Platz zu bekommen... tz
> 
> Quereinstieg kannst du heutzutage brigens knicken! Bevor der geklappt hat, hast du dein angefangenes Studium beendet ;)


Ganz Deiner Meinung. Lass Dir nicht reinreden.  :hmmm...: 

Gru:

medicus164

----------


## extrauterin

was geht???
dir zu raten dass du dich chillen sollst u nicht alles auf eine karte zu setzen....hat mal gar nichts damit zu tun dass du unttig rumhockst.....WO stand denn dieser vorwurf drin?

ich hab auch schon viele wartesemester....7 um genau zu sein.....bin aber trotzdem jung und halte es fr ungesund, wenn man SOviel hoffnung reinsteckt. 
soviel hysterie tut einem einfach nicht gut.....und ich weiss GANZ genau dass das geld weh tut....
aber weinen u jammern hat noch niemanden weitergebracht (ausser natrlich kindern)

tu dir selbst was gutes und werd ein wenig geduldiger...ich glaube das ist fazit von allem....

ich ziehe den hut
adieu

p.s.: quereinstieg geht noch...weiss von meinem freund (der mal humanmedizin studieren wollte) dass er ber mineralogie in zahnmed. reingekommen ist.....und das ist grade mal 2 semester her.
er ist aber auch ein geduldiger mann.

----------


## Dr.Tommy

hab ihr schon was neues ?? irgenwie hre ich von meinem rechtsanwalt nix mehr   :Hh?:

----------


## MissTexas

...jo da stimme ich dir zu, meiner lsst auch nix von sich hren, vielleicht sitzt er schon in der karibik oder so   ::-dance:

----------


## medicus164

@ MissTexas:

 -.-   :Nixweiss:

----------


## J.Salee

Tja..bei mir tut sich irgendwie auch nichts..   :Nixweiss:

----------


## MissTexas

...also es msste ja bald mal wieder was kommen, ist ja schon anfang februar und die zvs verschickt bald wieder nette briefchen  :hmmm...: !!
naja, wnsche allen weiterhin viel erfolg und geduldiges warten, mehr kann man daztu irgendwie nicht mehr sagen!
lg, miss texas

----------


## medicus164

@ Miss Texas:

knuddel Dich ganz doll. Wird schon irgendwann klappen ^^

Und dann der Sekt und   :Party:

----------


## MissTexas

@ medicus 164

knuddel zurck, hoffe das leckere sektchen aus dem keller wird net schlecht, ich hab solchen hunger auf die ksehppchen  :Grinnnss!: !
auf ein neues....  :Grinnnss!: 
lg, miss texas

----------


## zweikommaeins

ICH LIEBE GTTINGEN,

denn ich habe dort heute einen Studienplatz bekommen. Einer von 23 bei 600 Klgern. Es geht also doch. Ich hatte eigentlich gar nicht damit gerechnet, dass es dieses Semester noch was wird. Also macht euch keinen Stress - es passiert alles immer dann wenn man am wenigsten damit rechnet... 

Ist vielleicht noch jemand hier der in Gttingen einen Platz bekommen hat? Allen anderen viel Glck!!

2,1 dem ein Quereinstieg jetzt erspart bleibt

----------


## Phantasty

@luftikus:

Letztes Jahr in Mnchen ham fast 20 Leute den Platz nicht angenommen, weil sie   drei oder 4 auf einmal bekommen haben. Einer meiner Komos hatte 5 Pltze

Also, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt

----------


## jmc.med

weiss jmd wie es mit den restlichen Verfahren aussieht? Gab es schon Entscheidungen....?


Essen
Nrnberg
Gieen

und sehr wichitg!!!


 MNCHEN   :Grinnnss!:  


thx fr die Antworten   :Top:

----------


## luftikuss*

@ Phantasty: Danke fr die aufbauenden Worte  :Smilie: 
Jetzt sind schon 2 Wochen rum und ich hab immer noch nichts wieder gehrt... so langsam geb ich die Hoffnung auf. Jeder bekommt irgendwie nen Platz - nur ich nicht (und so einige andere geplagte auch... ne medicus ;))

----------


## khoshgele

herzlichen glckwunsch 2,1;)

----------


## zweikommaeins

Danke khoshgele! Dir noch viel Glck...

@jmc.med: In Mnchen war noch kein Verfahren. Die anderen Unis/Klagen habe ich jetzt leider nicht mehr im Kopf.

@luftikuss: Mit jedem Verfahren steigen die Chancen, dass du einen Platz bekommst. Denn viele Klger haben ja schon einen Platz somit gibt es auch mehr Nachrckpltze. Viel Glck!

----------


## luftikuss*

Danke, zweikommaeins... dir natrlich viel Glck im Studium. Wahnsinn, dass es so schnell geklappt hat (immerhin erstes Wartesemester ;)) 

Die Unis, die noch nicht an der Reihe waren:
Erlangen, Mnchen, Wrzburg, Frankfurt, Gieen, Marburg, Hannover 2. Instanz, Bochum, Bonn, Essen, Mainz, Saarbrcken, Greifswald, Rostock

Ist also noch so ziemlich alles offen (vor allem bei mir)

----------


## jmc.med

thx fr die raschen antworten...

mein freund hat auch platz in gttingen bekommen (7) ich war net soo erfolgreich (231)  :hmmm...:  

nun gut warte auf MNCHEN wobei bochum ich auch favorisiere aber ich habe gehrt es ist dort KEIN! platz rausgekommen.

wisst ihr was darber....weil die anwlte sind ja schweigsamer als der papst   :schnarch...:

----------


## medicus164

> @ Phantasty: Danke fr die aufbauenden Worte 
> Jetzt sind schon 2 Wochen rum und ich hab immer noch nichts wieder gehrt... so langsam geb ich die Hoffnung auf. Jeder bekommt irgendwie nen Platz - nur ich nicht (und so einige andere geplagte auch... ne medicus ;))




Ja, Du sagst es. Verzweifel auch von einen auf den anderen Tag mehr. Aber eines Tages wird hoffentlich auch das Glck mal mit uns Nachsicht zeigen und uns zu einem Platz verhelfen.

Drck Dir, MissTexas und mir natrlich weiterhin ganz dolle die Daumen  :hmmm...: )

----------


## medicus164

Wei denn jemand was von Berlin????

----------


## larl

ich hab in hh,g,halle, saarland geklagt..und warte und hoffe. aber leider ist mein anwalt auch etwas schweigsam und meldet sich nur wenn er geld will.

----------


## luftikuss*

Dann hast du echt einen von den verbotenen Anwlten erwischt :/
Gttingen und Halle sind jedenfalls schon durch und HH wohl auch, soweit ich das mitbekommen hab.
Bochum soll allerdings noch gar nicht gelaufen sein und mein Anwalt ist da auch immer sehr aktuell, was Benachrichtigungen betrifft. 

@medicus: Wegen Berlin hab ich noch gar nichts gehrt... oh je
ach Mensch, wir drei kriegen unseren Platz in dieser Klagerunde hoffentlich auch noch. Ich glaub ganz fest dran, auch wenn die Chancen immer mehr schwinden

----------


## MissTexas

...das warten macht einen total irre! habe anfang der woche bei meinem ra angerufen, wegen neuer infos, er wollte sich im laufe der woche melden, aber bisher kam noch nix! ich denke bis sptestens april muss ja mal alles entschieden sein, weil dann ja das sommersemester anfngt unf die klagen dafr los gehen!
also weiter warten und hoffen, dass der anwalt anruft!
allen natrlich viel glck und starke nerven!
lg, teresa

----------


## Gersig

Offtopic:

hab ich gerade bei Goolge gefunden, es wird immer bekloppter, siehe hier

----------


## gretsche

---------

----------


## MissTexas

...na das ist echt bekloppt, ich habe mal an so einem seminar frs studium in holland teilgenommen, das war letztes jahr glaube ich in osnabrck, das hat 69   gekostet und man hat so ein ordner mit cd bekommen wo noch mal alles drauf war, was an dem tag besprochen wurde! das war ganz gut, und preis war ok, aber rechtsanwlte arbeitet halt nicht umsonst!

----------


## luftikuss*

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!
Ich bin in Halle nachgerckt und hab den Platz!!! Ich kann es noch absolut nicht fassen...
Darauf wird am Wochenende erstmal einer getrunken   :Party:

----------


## baerbl

Hallo luftikuss!
Herzlichen Glckwunsch von mir! 
Ich glaub ich klage jetzt auch. Kann mir jemand einen guten Anwalt empfehlen? Ich hab schon mal ein bisschen im Internet geschaut, aber nichts berzeugendes gefunden.

----------


## zweikommaeins

> Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!
> Ich bin in Halle nachgerckt und hab den Platz!!! Ich kann es noch absolut nicht fassen...
> Darauf wird am Wochenende erstmal einer getrunken


Ich wusste doch, dass du bald was bekommst...

 :Top:   :Grinnnss!:   :Top:  

Herzlichen Glckwunsch!!

----------


## medicus164

hmmmmmmmmmmmm.....

fehlen noch wir.   :Oh nee...:  

@ luftikuss Meinen dicksten Glckwunsch. Freu mich echt mega heftig dolle fr dich  :hmmm...: )

----------


## luftikuss*

Ich drck euch weiterhin ganz fest die Daumen!!! 
Wieviele Unis stehen denn bei dir noch aus, Medicus?

Kann es kaum abwarten, dass ich den schriftlichen Bescheid heute (hoffentlich) in den Hnden halte. Mndlich ist es doch immer noch was anderes...

----------


## medicus164

> Ich drck euch weiterhin ganz fest die Daumen!!! 
> Wieviele Unis stehen denn bei dir noch aus, Medicus?
> 
> Kann es kaum abwarten, dass ich den schriftlichen Bescheid heute (hoffentlich) in den Hnden halte. Mndlich ist es doch immer noch was anderes...



5 oder 6 Unis noch. Naja, mal sehn. Ich bete jeden Tag dafr. Kann schon nicht mehr. Will endlich so gern nen Platz   :Oh nee...:

----------


## luftikuss*

Sieh es mal so: Je lnger es dauert, desto weniger Mandaten kloppen sich um einen Platz, desto hher deine Chancen.
Mensch, ich drck dir so wahnsinnig die Daumen!

----------


## medicus164

Bist echt s   :bhh:  

Ja danke. Ich hoffe es mal. Vielen lieben Dank und drck Dir auch die Daumen, dass es jetzt mit dem lernen klappt.^^

----------


## MissTexas

@ luftikuss:
auch von mir die allerherzlichsten glckwunsche, halt den platz ganz fest!! viel erfolg natrlich beim lernen!
lg, miss texas

@medicus: wir bekommen auch noch was  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Dr.Tommy

so langsam wird es dann echt eng und knapp mit den unis und pltzen und ich kenne noch recht viele, welche sich gerade einklagen.
aber hoffen knnen und drfen wir ja noch ;)
bald sollte dann hoffentlich auch mal wieder gelost werden   ::-oopss:

----------


## Falap

> Hallo luftikuss!
> Herzlichen Glckwunsch von mir! 
> Ich glaub ich klage jetzt auch. Kann mir jemand einen guten Anwalt empfehlen? Ich hab schon mal ein bisschen im Internet geschaut, aber nichts berzeugendes gefunden.


Hi,
also ich war bei Dr. Wesener in Recklinghausen (Werbung auch in der ZVS Zeitschrift) und ich kann dir nur soviel sagen, dass ich in keinem Fall wieder hingehen wrde!

Solltest du dich entscheiden zu klagen, dann lass dir nicht zu viel Zeit, denn ich glaube ab Ende Mai laufen schon die ersten Bewerbungsfristen ab!

gre

----------


## stefan1986

hi 
ab wann sollte man einen anwalt kontaktieren, wenn man fr das wintersemester 2007/2008 klagen will?
ist es besser einen anwalt zu whlen der sich darauf spezialisiert hat, oder einen "normalen"?

gru
stefan1986

----------


## Frizzy

> hi 
> ab wann sollte man einen anwalt kontaktieren, wenn man fr das wintersemester 2007/2008 klagen will?
> ist es besser einen anwalt zu whlen der sich darauf spezialisiert hat, oder einen "normalen"?
> 
> gru
> stefan1986


anfang mai wrde ichs machen, da meines wissens nach ende mai die ersten fristen schon ablaufen... spezialisierte anwlte machen schon sinn, sind aber auch um einiges teurer

----------


## Schuldti

Soweit ist es jetzt schon gekommen, das ich mir ber eine Studienplatzklage Gedanken mache! Da ich auch nicht denke das meine Wartesemester und mein Durchschnit zum Wintersemester langen werden.
Bevor ich einen Anwalt konsultiere will ich hier mal fragen, ob es berhaupt Sinn macht fr mich zu klagen!
Habe 7 WS und einen Schnitt von 3,1.
Ich wrde gerne die Uni Mnchen auf Studienpltze fr Zahnmedizin verklagen! Hatte diese Uni als Erstwunsch angegeben zu diesem SS mit SK 5.

Sinn, oder Unsinn?

Danke!!!

----------


## Frizzy

ich wrde ganz schlicht einfach behaupten: unsinn - weil klage teuer und du aufgrund der jetzt schon gesammelten wartesemester sowieso nur noch allerhchstens 1,5 jahre warten musst... in der zwischenzeit vielleicht lieber schonmal praktikum oder sowas machen... vorlernen... kein plan...

----------


## Schuldti

das hab ich schon die letzten 3,5 jahre gemacht, weil ich mich dagegen entschieden hab eine ausbildung zu machen. konnte ja nicht ahnen das das mit den wartesemestern sone ausmae annimmt.
also das mit den 1,5 jahren will ich jetzt mal nicht hoffen (ich bewerbe mich fr zahnmedizin), und wenn, sind das 1,5 jahre zuviel.
und ich sag mal, geld spielt nicht die rolle.

----------


## Frizzy

richtig... das hatte ich nicht so richtig bedacht, dass zahnmedizin da leicht anders ist als human. ja also wenn geld keine rolle spielt: dann los... verlieren kannste in dem sinne ja nichts (bis aufs geld - aber davon ist ja offensichtlich genug vorhanden).

gru
frizzy

----------


## Schuldti

naja, genug wre schn, mute mir das auch erarbeiten, aber es ist mir die sache wert, weil ich es langsam leid bin das warten und mir mit dem klagen mehr chancen erhoffe...
ich wute nur nicht, ob die sache berhaupt sinn macht bei mir, oder ob man nur klagen kann, wenn man z.b. ber abiturbestenquote nicht reingekommen ist, oder sowas...
danke erstmal!

----------


## luftikuss*

Also, wenn bei dir das Geld keine Rolle spielt, dann wrde ich klagen. Immerhin sind es noch mindestens (mindestens!!!!!!) 1,5 Jahre, die du warten musst. 
Suchst du dir nen guten Anwalt, kannst du am nchstem WS studieren... und wenn du halt nicht mehr warten willst und dir, wie gesagt, das Geld nicht zu schade ist, solltest du es tun. Du kannst nur gewinnen!

----------


## Schuldti

also ich hab mnchen jetzt zum SS als erstwunsch angegeben, nun verklage ich die uni mnchen auf pltze und es kann dann sein das ich im WS einen platz bekomme? das ist dann nicht nur so, das ich nur zum nchsten SS klagen kann, ja?

aber es hngt ja nicht vom anwalt ab, oder? also wenn mir ein guter anwalt versichert das ich nen platz bekomme, dann geb ich dafr auch nen euro mehr aus!

----------


## Dr. Hyde

grundstzlich gilt fr alle wichtigen entscheidungen des lebens: vorher grndlich informieren...

...ich will dir nicht nicht zu nahe treten, aber das hrt sich alles etwas vage an, was da an informationen von dir kommt.
nochn tip: wenn dich dein anwalt nicht bert, dann ist er SCHLECHT!  :hmmm...: 

gru und viel glck
Hyde

----------


## Schuldti

ich hab mich bei noch garkeinem anwalt gemeldet, wollte erstmal euch fragen!
gru

----------


## Dr. Hyde

na dann ist ja gut  :hmmm...: 
*beruhigt ist*
muss ehrlich sagen, von dem klage-krempel und wie das funzt hab ich keine ahnung, fand nur die vorstellung erschreckend, dass du das durchziehst mit meinem kenntnisstand  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Frizzy

> A
> Suchst du dir nen guten Anwalt, kannst du am nchstem WS studieren...


uerst gewagte theorie, die meiner meinung nach nicht richtig ist so wie sie da steht - aber du wirst es sicherlich anders gemeint haben...

----------


## medicus164

> also ich hab mnchen jetzt zum SS als erstwunsch angegeben, nun verklage ich die uni mnchen auf pltze und es kann dann sein das ich im WS einen platz bekomme? das ist dann nicht nur so, das ich nur zum nchsten SS klagen kann, ja?
> 
> aber es hngt ja nicht vom anwalt ab, oder? also wenn mir ein guter anwalt versichert das ich nen platz bekomme, dann geb ich dafr auch nen euro mehr aus!


Ja es kann sein das Du Erfolg hast und einen Platz zum WS bekommst. Jedoch egal wie gut der Anwalt ist, eine Versicherung, dass Du auf jeden Fall einen Studienplatz erhltst, wird - und kann Dir kein Anwalt geben. Nicht einmal, wenn er der beste der Welt ist.^^
Wenn Du eine uni verklagst (nur Eine) wird Deine Chance sehr sehr gering sein. Denn Du bist NICHT der einzige der klagt. In den meisten Fllen wird dann gelost: Soll heien, die Anzahl der Klger auf eine Uni bertreffen meist leider die erklagten Studienpltze. Dann wird gelost und leider gehen auch viele dabei leer aus.

Also lass Dir gesagt sein, wenn Du klagen mchtest verklage mind. 12 Unis um eine "relativ" gute Chance zu haben. Kosten sind sehr hoch, da sollte man sich im Vorraus im Klaren drber sein. Mit grob 4000-6000 Euro darfst Du da insgesamt rechen.

Ich hoffe ich habe Dir jetzt nicht den Mut genommen, aber besser Du weit schon mal bescheid, als das Du beim Telefonat mit dem Anwalt vom Glauben abfllst.

Lass Dir bitte noch gesagt sein, dass Die Chancen in Zahnmedizin einen Platz zu erhalten hher sind als in Humanmedizin.
Aber auch das ist keine Versicherung. Ich selbst warte auch noch.

Viele Gre und viel Erfolg:

medicus164

----------


## luftikuss*

Medicus hat es auf den Punkt getroffen. Wie gesagt, eine Uni verklagen, bringt fast gar nichts. 
Der "gute" Anwalt kann dir auch nur helfen, wenn viele Unis zur Auswahl stehen (an sich 10-12). Es gibt Anwlte, bei denen bekommen mehr Leute einen Platz, bei anderen keiner. Obwohl das natrlich alles ber Los luft... keine Ahnung, wie das dann so ist, dass manche Anwlte nen guten Ruf haben und andere nicht. Hab ich auch nie nach gefragt.

----------


## Schuldti

uff, 4000-6000 euros! das ist schon ein wenig grob!
ich hab jetzt erstmal einen bekannten von meiner familie aus berlin eingeschaltet, der ist anwalt und erkundigt sich bei kollegen die sich darauf spezialisiert haben mal genauer!
ich danke euch fr die guten vorabausknfte!!!!! so geh ich nicht ganz unbeleckt an die sache!
gru

----------


## yzBastian

Der RA ist das eine, die Gerichtsgebhren und vor allem die Gegenanwlte das Andere. Zweiteres macht ja auch einen groen Teil der genannten Kosten aus!

----------


## medicus164

> Der RA ist das eine, die Gerichtsgebhren und vor allem die Gegenanwlte das Andere. Zweiteres macht ja auch einen groen Teil der genannten Kosten aus!




stimme 100%ig zu. 
Dadurch verdoppelt sich der Betrag mindestens - wenn er sich nicht gar verdreifacht.

----------


## Dr.Tommy

wann losen die denn mal endlich wieder   :Oh nee...:  
hab jetzt mal ne rechnung aus regensburg bekommen, sonst aber noch nix gehrt   :Keks:

----------


## luftikuss*

Mist, Regensburg kommt auch noch? Wie hoch war die Rechnung denn?
Ich hatte heut tollerweise gleich 5 Rechnungen auf einmal hier auf dem Tisch und keine Ahnung, wie ich die am Ende des Monats zahlen soll  :Big Grin: :
Marburg, Duisburg, Halle, Leipzig, Saarbrcken

Jedenfalls ist das Los-Thema fr mich ja durch, nur die schicken Rechnungen bekomm ich noch... juhu, da freut sich der Mensch!

----------


## Dr.Tommy

war noch """relaiv""" wenig, war so mitte 100   :was ist das...?:  
und du hast auch schon von Marburg die Rechung??!!
ich noch nicht, hoffe das es ja vielleicht hier klappen kann, endlich mal nen platz zu bekommen   :Hh?:

----------


## luftikuss*

Was mir eingefallen ist: Vielleicht sind das alles die Rechnungen, weil mein Anwalt die Klage zurck gezogen hat (da ich ja jetzt nen Platz hab). Hatte mich schon gewundert, warum das alles "nur" (mit 8 multipliziert, trotzdem zuviel) bei 50 Euro liegt ...
Ich glaub, da ist noch gar nichts gelaufen. Heit fr mich, bis Ende des Monats noch mehr Rechnungen :/

----------


## Dr.Tommy

:Grinnnss!:   ja das knnte sehr gut sein !
aber zumindest hast du ja jetzt einen platz,
viel spa & gutes gelingen   :Top:

----------


## luftikuss*

Hihi, danke. Auch, wenn das Sommersemester nicht sonderlich spektkulr wird mit 2 Kursen pro Woche  :Big Grin:

----------


## hanni21

hey zusammen,

erst mal herzlichen glckwunsch an alle die einen studienplatz bekommen haben!
Ich werde auch Klagen auf einen Studienplatz zahnmedizin. bin jetzt auch schon 22 und so langsam wirds echt mal zeit! bin im moment noch auf der suche nach einem anwalt. bisher habe ich einen sehr guten eindruck von prof.dr. korte und ich denke ich werde ihm ein mandat erteilen. hat jemand von euch erfahrung bei ihm?wre sehr dankbar darber....
meint ihr es ist sinnvoll auch zum sommersemester zu klagen?eigentlich hatte ich vor erst zum wintersem. hin zu klagen aber vielleicht stehen die chancen beim sommersemester auch nicht schelecht?!?!?
und hat jemand erfahrung mit rechtsschtutzversicherungen?hab jetzt schon von mehreren anwlten gehrt, das viele versicherungen das bernehmen. Dr. korte prft grad, ob meine das bernimmt.

viele gre
hanni

----------


## Gast47

hab dir ne pm geschrieben.


alsoo hatte es auch mal berlegt das mit der klage, hab bei mehr als 10 rsvs ( rechtschutzversicherungen) angerufen und sptestens als ich mit der juristischen abteilung gesprochen habe, platze die sache mit der rsv auch. bekam immer ne absage, nachdem ich gefragt habe, ob unter dem allg. verwaltungsrecht auch hochschulzulassungsrecht mitversichert ist. naja jedenfalls lass ich die finger von klagen. wenn du genug money hast mach es, es lohnt sich wirklich, aber verlass dich bitte nicht auf die rsvs. nicht das du spter auf den kosten sitzen bleibst.

----------


## hanni21

vielen dank fr die antwort,
mal schauen was korte sagt, er wollte ja prfen ob vgh das bernimmt!wenn es keine rechtschutzbernimmt mach ich es aber trotzdem. das geld ist es mir wert da es meine letzte chance ist!ich will unbedingt zahnmedizin studieren und dafr arbeite ich dann gerne bis es zu der klage kommt. sicher ist mir klar das viel glck dazu gehrt aber ich muss ja auch mal glck haben :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Dr.Tommy

wann wird denn wieder gelost   :Nixweiss:   :Nixweiss:

----------


## medicus164

berlin wird bald gelost.
kann jemand sagen wieviel pltze da fr zahnmedizin rausgekommen sind und wieviel darauf klagen?

----------


## kay-bro

hab mal ne frage zum klagen..
welche Unis sollte man nicht anklagen, da diese nen gegenanwalt stellen?

----------


## Frizzy

ich ahne da musst du (dei)nen anwalt fragen... bin mir nicht sicher, ob man das so im internet rauskriegen kann... aber wird sicherlich schon einige user hier geben, die dir sicherlich ein paar unis ohne anwalt nennen knnen....

----------


## luftikuss*

Unis mit Anwalt, von denen ich wei: Heidelberg, Tbingen, Ulm, Mannheim, Halle, Mainz, Hamburg, Gttingen, Hannover, Dresden, Leipzig, Greifswald, Rostock, Berlin

Trotzdem super Chancen auf den Platz in Tbingen, Halle, Leipzig, Berlin, Hamburg

----------


## kay-bro

welche unis vergeben den teilstudienpltze?

----------


## Frizzy

> Unis mit Anwalt, von denen ich wei: Heidelberg, Tbingen, Ulm, Mannheim, Halle, Mainz, Hamburg, Gttingen, Hannover, Dresden, Leipzig, Greifswald, Rostock, Berlin
> 
> Trotzdem super Chancen auf den Platz in Tbingen, Halle, Leipzig, Berlin, Hamburg


das mit den superchancen besteht wenn aber auch nur, mit nem sehr guten abi, also sozusagen gaaaanz knapp am letzendlichen nc vorbei, jedenfalls in berlin und in hamburg, da diese die erklagten pltze anhand des durchschnitts vergeben... also mit 4,0 im abi bringts rein gar nichts in hh zu klagen...

----------


## zizi

> das mit den superchancen besteht wenn aber auch nur, mit nem sehr guten abi, also sozusagen gaaaanz knapp am letzendlichen nc vorbei, jedenfalls in berlin und in hamburg, da diese die erklagten pltze anhand des durchschnitts vergeben... also mit 4,0 im abi bringts rein gar nichts in hh zu klagen...


hallo
ich hab gehrt dass am 26.02.2007 in berlin gelost werden soll. bist du dir sicher dass sie nach durchschnittsnote gehen? 
weiss jemand schon was neues z.B. wieviele pltze frei sind und wiebiele klger es gibt?

----------


## MissTexas

@ frizzy,

also das mit dem abischnitt stimmt wohl in hamburg, weil die nach abinote gehen, aber soweit ich mich entsinnen kann ilt dies nicht fr die anderen unis, dort ist es egal wieviele wartesemester man hat und welchen abischnitt !

----------


## kay-bro

an welchen unis gibts teilstudienspltze (zu klagen)?

----------


## hanni21

hey ihr,

wieviele von euch waren denn erfolgreich mit der klage?
ich werde dann wohl zum winter klagen...
gibt es auch wen der zum sommersemester klagt?

schne gr
hanni

----------


## medicus164

vergiss das ganz schnell mit dem Klagen. ich war auch mal sehr optimistisch. Aber die Zeiten, wo man eine gute Aussicht auf Erfolg hat, sind vorbei!
Und kommt blo nicht mit dem Gerede, wenn ich einen guten Anwalt habe.... bla bla. Die Anwlte knnen das auch nicht beeinflussen. Fakt ist: Klger werden immer mehr Pltze aber nicht. Fr ZM sah es mal gut aus. Jetzt klagen schon genung fr ZM die sich erhoffen dann in HM zu wechseln. Alles Bldsinn.
Hatte zwlf Verfahren, sind jetzt bald alle gelaufen. Kein Erfolg. Nur viel Geld. Und glaubt mir:
Ihr werdet sehr entuscht sein, da man doch fest mit Erfolg rechnet. Ihr werdet keinen mehr haben. Nur selten hat noch jemand Glck und der sagt dann natrlich: Klagen bringt was. Aber bei dieser Flle von Klgern: Vergiss es!!!!!

----------


## kra-

Hach, da spricht ein frustrierter. Die Chancen liegen bei einigen Unis bei ca. 25%, man braucht halt Geduld und (leider) auch viel Geld, aber frher oder spter _wird_ es klappen. In Mnchen wurden fr das kommende Semester 150 Pltze an Klger vergeben (wieviele Klger waren es? 800?)! Da ist die Chance doch nun wirklich da!

----------


## zizi

hallo

hat jemand etwas aus berlin gehrt ? ich weiss nur dass pltze frei sind (studienplatz-klage.de) aber wieviele frei sind weiss ich nicht 

gru zizi

----------


## medicus164

> Hach, da spricht ein frustrierter. Die Chancen liegen bei einigen Unis bei ca. 25%, man braucht halt Geduld und (leider) auch viel Geld, aber frher oder spter _wird_ es klappen. In Mnchen wurden fr das kommende Semester 150 Pltze an Klger vergeben (wieviele Klger waren es? 800?)! Da ist die Chance doch nun wirklich da!



Frustriert ist noch Milde ausgedrckt. Verzweifelt ist wohl eher zutreffend.  :hmmm...: 
Fr ZM sind in Mnchen nur 2 Pltze frei geworden. Schon nen Unterschied oder?
Naja, mein Anwalt ist jedenfalls sehr gut und zuverlssig. Ich schreibe es einfach der enormen Anzahl der stetig anwachsenden Klgerzahl zu Gute, dass die Chancen immer mehr sinken.   :Meine Meinung:

----------


## hanni21

hmm
bei mir ist es wirklich die letzte chance, ich bin nmlich schon 23 und ich habe keine lust erst mit knapp dreiig anzufangen zu studieren!
dabei will ich es doch unbedingt machen!
ich werde mich jetzt mal mit herrn zimmerling in verbindung setzen und mal schauen was er sagt!
meint ihr es gibt genauso wenig studienpltze durch klagen bei zahnmed. wie bei med.?

schne gre
hanni

----------


## medicus164

> hmm
> bei mir ist es wirklich die letzte chance, ich bin nmlich schon 23 und ich habe keine lust erst mit knapp dreiig anzufangen zu studieren!
> dabei will ich es doch unbedingt machen!
> ich werde mich jetzt mal mit herrn zimmerling in verbindung setzen und mal schauen was er sagt!
> meint ihr es gibt genauso wenig studienpltze durch klagen bei zahnmed. wie bei med.?
> 
> schne gre
> hanni



Also zum WS 06/07 war die Klgeranzahl sehr hoch. Und es sind berraschend wenig Pltze frei geworden. In Greifswald, Hannover, Regensburg und Erlangen zum Bsp. gar kein Einziger. In Gttingen auf mehr als 200 Klger nur vier pltze. Die Aussichten sind nicht mehr so gut. Aber Glck haben kann man. Jedoch eine Garantie kann Dir niemand geben.

Vielleicht habe auch einfach nur ICH Pech  :grrrr....:  -.-

----------


## medicus164

Dennoch mchte ich allen nur das Beste wnschen und viel Glck. Glaubtan Euren Traum und Ihr werdet es schon schafen.
Ich werde weieter zittern und hoffen, dass in diesen wenigen brigen Verfahren das Glck mich noch einmal streift. 

Das Klagen ist noch immer die beste Altanative zum Warten

----------


## kra-

Du hast einfach nur (noch) kein Glck. ;)

----------


## medicus164

> Du hast einfach nur (noch) kein Glck. ;)



Du sagst es  :grrrr....:  -.-

----------


## hanni21

wie gehts denn jetzt bei dir weiter medicus?

----------


## medicus164

> wie gehts denn jetzt bei dir weiter medicus?



Tja.... also im Moment noch weiter hoffen und abwarten. Genaues kann ich noch nicht sagen.

----------


## Dr.Tommy

wie sieht es denn mit
-Marburg
-Mnchen
-Essen
-Greifswald
-Frankfurt
-Regensburg
aus??
ist da schon was gelaufen.irgendwie spricht meine anwalt nicht mehr mit mir...

----------


## meiro

also die in frankfurt haben doch schon mehr studenten
genommen wie sie mussten und damit war klagen unmglich.
(hat die uni aber erst gesagt als schon geklagt wurde, so hats
mir mein anwalt gesagt, aber schon am 5.12.06)
von den anderen unis hab ich noch nix gehrt
und mein anwalt macht wohl grad mit meiner kohle urlaub  :bhh:  
selbst auf email reagiert er nicht  :Nixweiss:  

meiro

----------


## Frizzy

> @ frizzy,
> 
> also das mit dem abischnitt stimmt wohl in hamburg, weil die nach abinote gehen, aber soweit ich mich entsinnen kann ilt dies nicht fr die anderen unis, dort ist es egal wieviele wartesemester man hat und welchen abischnitt !


ja also hamburg wei ich halt *genau* weil ich mich bei nem anwalt informiert habe und der mir das so sagte (hamburg interessiert(e) mich halt besonders, weil ich aus hamburg komme) und ich bin eigentlich ziemlich fest der meinung, dass er mir das auch mit berlin erzhlt hab (weil ich auch gerne nach berlin gehen wrde theoretisch). aber wenn ihr bei berlin anderer meinung seid, dann liege ich vielleicht falsch... ich lege lieber nicht meine hand fr berlin ins feuer - fr hamburg allerdings schon^^

gru 
frizzy

----------


## medicus164

@ frizzy

Hoffentlich hast Du unrecht, sonst kann ich dort meine Chance auch an Nagel hngen *kommen schon langsam wieder die Verzweiflungstrnen*
..................   :was ist das...?:

----------


## studekrem

Hi, Leute!
Wei jemand, wo man die fr die Unis zustndigen Verwaltungsgerichte finden kann? Konkret brauche ich die VG von den Unis Kln, Mnster, Gttingen und Gieen.
Gttingen habe ich schon gefunden:
Verwaltungsgericht Gttingen
Berliner Strae 5
37073 Gttingen

Macht es Sinn gegen die oben genannten Unis fr das SoSe 07 zu klagen?

----------


## yzBastian

studekrem, klingt so fr mich, alsob du das auf eigene Faust machen willst. Geht ja, aber genau die Frage, ob es Sinn hat, beantwortet ja eigentlich ein [fhiger] RA.

----------


## Frizzy

> @ frizzy
> 
> Hoffentlich hast Du unrecht, sonst kann ich dort meine Chance auch an Nagel hngen *kommen schon langsam wieder die Verzweiflungstrnen*
> ..................


@medicus164 ja fr dich und fr alle anderen hoffe ich das auch!!! ganz im ernst! aber: warum meldest du dich nicht mal bei deinem RA? der sollte das doch nun wirklich wissen oder? und du knntest dich und alle anderen hier vielleicht ein wenig beruhigen, die ich jetzt wirklich total unabsichtlich vielleicht ein wenig *nervs* gemacht habe   :Blush:

----------


## medicus164

@ Frizzy

Laut unserem RA ist der NC in Berlin ohne Bedeutung. Aber hinter die Bhne kann man ja leider auch nicht schaun. Woher will man also wissen, ob man in den Los-Topf berhaupt reinkommt. 
Naja, ich denke diese Phase der Frustration schleicht sich bei jedem ein, der mit frherem Erfolg gerechnet hat. 

Hiermit mchte ich mich bei Allen dafr entschuldigen, dass meine rabiaten, emotionalen Gefhlsausbrche eine Strae der blanken Wut nach sich zog.

Ich mchte niemanden verletzten oder beunruhigen, aber es ist eben leider zum Haare raufen. Nicht zu Guter letzt, weil eben bei mir so ziemlich alles auf den Spiel steht.

Ich bete weiterhin und hoffe das diese erhrt werden. 

Viele Gre und viel Glck an Alle:

medicus164

----------


## luftikuss*

Oh man, ich hoffe so fr dich mit! Das kanns doch nicht sein :/
Jeder, den ich kenn und der es mit Klage probiert hat, hat so einen Platz bekommen... ich drck dir immer weiter dir Daumen!!!   :Keks:

----------


## baerbl

Wei hier jemand, ob das Verfahren fr Regensburg schon gelaufen ist?

----------


## Frizzy

> @ Frizzy
> 
> Laut unserem RA ist der NC in Berlin ohne Bedeutung. Aber hinter die Bhne kann man ja leider auch nicht schaun. Woher will man also wissen, ob man in den Los-Topf berhaupt reinkommt. 
> Naja, ich denke diese Phase der Frustration schleicht sich bei jedem ein, der mit frherem Erfolg gerechnet hat. 
> 
> Hiermit mchte ich mich bei Allen dafr entschuldigen, dass meine rabiaten, emotionalen Gefhlsausbrche eine Strae der blanken Wut nach sich zog.
> 
> Ich mchte niemanden verletzten oder beunruhigen, aber es ist eben leider zum Haare raufen. Nicht zu Guter letzt, weil eben bei mir so ziemlich alles auf den Spiel steht.
> 
> ...


ja mensch, dann wirds wohl auch so sein, warum sollte dein RA dir was falsches da erzhlen?
aber ich verstehe dich echt, ist mit sicherheit alles total frustrierend, wenn man so viele hoffnungen, geld und ich wei nicht was noch da investiert und nichts mehr bei rumkommt auer die rechnungen. auch wenn ich selber nicht klage (ich kanns mir einach nicht leisten und jetzt das geld zusammen zu kratzen und eine oder zwei unis zu verklagen ist auch aussichtslos denke ich) kann ich aber echt gut nachvollziehen wie es dir gehen muss. ich halte dir echt die daumen, dass es doch noch klappt!   :Top:  

gru
frizzy

----------


## medicus164

@ Frizzy & luftikuss

Vielen dank fr die sen Worte.
Vielleicht hilft es ja ein wenig. Ich danke Euch.    :Blush:  

Ich lass es Euch wissen. *jetzt schnell noch sein Nachtgebet bereitet*

----------


## studekrem

> studekrem, klingt so fr mich, alsob du das auf eigene Faust machen willst. Geht ja, aber genau die Frage, ob es Sinn hat, beantwortet ja eigentlich ein [fhiger] RA.


@yzBastian:
Ja, ich habe mich dazu entschlossen selbst zu klagen. Sinnvoll oder nicht, ich werde es mal versuchen.  :Keks: 

@all:
Gibt es eine Internetseite, wo man die zustndigen Verwaltungsgerichte fr die einzelnen Unis finden kann? Habe zwar recherchiert, nur - bis auf das Verwaltungsgericht Gttingen - nichts gefunden. Wie gesagt bentige ich zumindest die Verwaltungsgerichte von den Unis Kln, Mnster, Gttingen und Gieen.

Die Frage, ob es Sinn macht gegen die oben genannten Unis fr das SoSe 07 zu klagen, war eigentlich an diejenigen gerichtet, die bereits Erfahrungen hinsichtlich des Klagens haben und mir evtl. sagen knnen, ob frher auch freie Pltze an diesen Unis festgestellt worden sind. Aber das war auch nur so nebenbei gefragt. Im Grunde brauche ich nur die Adressen der Verwaltungsgerichte.

Vielen Dank fr eure Aufmerksamkeit und im Voraus fr eure Bemhungen.   :Top:

----------


## J.Salee

32 Pltze fr Zahnmedizin in Berlin, die verlost werden...hrt sich ja recht vielversprechend an. Na mal schauen.. :Smilie:

----------


## luftikuss*

*Daumen drck besonders fr Medicus und Miss Texas* 

 :Top:

----------


## MissTexas

@ luftikuss,

ganz lieben Dank fr's Daumen drcken, wie geht es Dir denn mit Deinem Studienplatz in Halle??
Freut mich ja so sehr, dass es endlich geklappt hat und die Warterei ein Ende hat!
Ganz lieben Gruss von der MissTexas  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## medicus164

> *Daumen drck besonders fr Medicus und Miss Texas*



Danke luftikuss. das is echt voll lieb von Dir.   :Blush:  
Schlie uns bitte in Deine Gebete mit ein, damit es mit Berlin klappt.
Ich hoffe Dir geht es gut und Das Studium luft  :hmmm...:

----------


## Frizzy

hab zwar gerade in nem anderen thread schon gesagt, dass ich alle daumen drcke die ich zur verfgung habe, aber dann drck ich sie euch halt einfach nochmal!!!!  :Top:   :Top:   :Top:   :Top:   :Top:

----------


## luftikuss*

Fngt ja erst zum 1.4. an, aber ich hab schon mchtig Angst davor und so ... aber da muss ich jetzt durch  :Big Grin: 

Klar, ich drck alles, was ich hab und bete auch. Solche Klger wie ihr haben das auch verdient (gibt ja ganz furchtbare, was ich in Halle so kennen gelernt hab   :was ist das...?:   )

----------


## medicus164

> hab zwar gerade in nem anderen thread schon gesagt, dass ich alle daumen drcke die ich zur verfgung habe, aber dann drck ich sie euch halt einfach nochmal!!!!



Danke auch nochmal an Dir Frizzy.
Ach ich werde von Tag zu Tag nervser und bete das ich endlich einen Anruf von meinen Anwalt bekomme, indem er mir einen Platz in Berlin zusichert.
All Die Sorgen und Probleme wrden sich in Luft auflsen.
Und mein klglichen Rest gespartes Geld knnet ich fr den Umzug verwenden.

Ach Lieber Gott, bitte steh mir bei und lass mich einmal im Leben Glck haben.   :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## Gast47

ich wnsche dir ganz ganz viellllllllllllllllllll glck. ich hoffe und bange mit dir. hoffentlich kriegst du einen platz. ich wrde mich SEHR fr dich freuen.

 :Friedenstaube:

----------


## medicus164

> ich wnsche dir ganz ganz viellllllllllllllllllll glck. ich hoffe und bange mit dir. hoffentlich kriegst du einen platz. ich wrde mich SEHR fr dich freuen.



Vielen Dank. Vielleicht hilfts ja. Auf jeden Fall vielen Dank fr Dein Mitgefhl. 
Ich lass es Dich wissen.

----------


## J.Salee

Sagt mal, wann wird denn in Berlin gelost? Hab da irgendwie was von heute gehrt!? 

Viel Glck fr alle Beteiligten  :Smilie:

----------


## yzBastian

> (gibt ja ganz furchtbare, was ich in Halle so kennen gelernt hab    )


Mal aus Interesse: Was genau meinst du damit?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## zizi

hallo 

jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ich hab ein platz in berlin ich wurde heute gezogen.
ich freu mich total.endlich
den anderen wnsche noch viel glck

bis dann 
zizi

----------


## niko2004

hallo!

wei jemand zufllig was von Mnchen, Essen, Dresden von Klagen frs 5. Sem.?? Mein Anwalt sagt nur immer dass die chancen nicht schlecht wren nur schnlangsam glaub ich dem gar nix mehr!

MfG

----------


## luftikuss*

> Mal aus Interesse: Was genau meinst du damit?


Bonzenkinder, die mit Mami und Limousine angefahren kommen, einen auf dicke Hose machen und nichtmal wissen, dass es sowas wie ein Pflegepraktikum gibt (Arbeiten??? Als Pfleger??? ICH? SO nicht!), dass man nicht mehr alles vor den A**** gesetzt bekommt und schon gar nicht ahnen, dass Arzt sein nicht nur schn, sondern mit sehr viel Arbeit, Stress und rger verbunden ist. 
Argh! Hoffentlich sind nicht alle so! 


 :dagegen:

----------


## medicus164

> hallo 
> 
> jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ich hab ein platz in berlin ich wurde heute gezogen.
> ich freu mich total.endlich
> den anderen wnsche noch viel glck
> 
> bis dann 
> zizi



na toll und ich wurde wieder nicht angerufen. bei welchen anwalt bist? wann hast die nachricht bekommen?
ich glaub ich kann nicht mehr. *heult*

----------


## zizi

> na toll und ich wurde wieder nicht angerufen. bei welchen anwalt bist? wann hast die nachricht bekommen?
> ich glaub ich kann nicht mehr. *heult*


hallo
ich wurde heute angerufen von meinem anwalt(rechtsanwalt lange). ich war davor bei riehn ,der ja jetzt bei der charite ist und genau deshalb habe ich die nachricht so schnell bekommen.also nicht die hoffnung verlieren.es kann sein, dass du morgen schon die nachricht bekommst und dann sehen wir uns im 1.semester an der charite. wrde mich zumindest sehr freuen. ich drck dir ganz fest die daumen.

gru zizi

----------


## medicus164

@ zizi 

Danke. Das hoffe ich so sehr. um welche zeit wurdest du angerufen?

----------


## medicus164

@ zizi

weit du ob die in berlin auf den NC geguckt haben beim Losen? Hab nmlich keinen guten. Aber es geht bei mir einfach um  alles. Meine momentane Situation ist ziemlich schwierig

----------


## J.Salee

Jaaaaaa....ich habe auch einen Studienplatz in Berlin gewonnen!!!!!! Der Anwalt hat grad angerufen! Ich kanns noch gar nicht glauben! 

Viel viel Glck noch an alle Wartenden!!!!   :Top:

----------


## zizi

> Jaaaaaa....ich habe auch einen Studienplatz in Berlin gewonnen!!!!!! Der Anwalt hat grad angerufen! Ich kanns noch gar nicht glauben! 
> 
> Viel viel Glck noch an alle Wartenden!!!!


hallo

herzlichen glckwunsch freu mich fr dich.wir werden uns bestimmt noch sehen.wollt dich fragen bei welchem anwalt du warst und was er dir genau gesagt hat.

gru zizi

----------


## zizi

> @ zizi
> 
> weit du ob die in berlin auf den NC geguckt haben beim Losen? Hab nmlich keinen guten. Aber es geht bei mir einfach um  alles. Meine momentane Situation ist ziemlich schwierig



mein anwalt meinte dass die 100% nicht auf den nc geguckt haben aber nicht verzweifeln ich hoffe dass du ein platz hast

----------


## medicus164

hab keinen Platz bekommen. Platz 50 ganz hinten ziemlich zum Schlu.

Euch Allen einen herzlichen Glckwunsch. Ganz besonders Miss Texas. Wirst mir fehlen.

----------


## MissTexas

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, es hat geklappt in Berlin, aber Medicus 164 soll mitkommen  :Oh nee...: !!  Drcke Dir weiterhin ganz fest die Daumen!!!

----------


## zizi

> Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, es hat geklappt in Berlin, aber Medicus 164 soll mitkommen !!  Drcke Dir weiterhin ganz fest die Daumen!!!


freu mich fr dich.ich bin auch drin.hoffe wir sehen uns dort.

hab auch an dich die gleiche frage bei welchen anwalt bist du? meine freundin mchte auch klagen und sucht ein anwalt.

gru
zizi

----------


## J.Salee

Herzlichen Glckwunsch meinen beiden zuknftigen Studienkommilitonen!!!!  :Smilie:  Freu mich ja sehr...wann fahrt ihr zur Einschreibung??? Habt ihr schon nach Wohnungen gesucht? 

@medicus: Tut mir echt furchtbar leid..htten dich echt gern dabei gehabt. Wieviele hast du denn noch offen?

----------


## medicus164

hab noch drei offen: Marburg, Saarbrcken und Frankfurt. Aber das Warten   :kotzen:  mich so an. Ich wr doch auch so gern nach Berlin. Und Beschwerde in Regensburg luft noch. Aber ich habe solche Angst ganz leer auszu gehen.

----------


## Frizzy

herzlichen glckwunsch euch beiden, freut mich riesig fr euch!
tut mir echt wahnsinnig leid fr dich, medicus! aber lass du dich ja nicht unterkriegen, medi, hrst du? leben geht weiter, die wartesemester laufen, wirst deinen platz mit sicherheit auch noch bekommen! es ist halt ne verdammte schei lotterie und das glck kann man nunmal einfach so gut wie nicht aktiv beeinflussen! also kopf hoch!!!!

trotzdem einen lieben gru an euch!
frizzy

----------


## J.Salee

@medicus: Ach Mensch, kann dich verstehen..tut mir auch sehr leid. Aber lass echt den Kopf nicht hngen. Man kann das halt wirklich nicht beieinflussen. Drcke ganz fest die daumen fr deine brigen Verfahren!!!!

Das wird schon....!!!!!!

----------


## zizi

[QUOTE=J.Salee]Herzlichen Glckwunsch meinen beiden zuknftigen Studienkommilitonen!!!!  :Smilie:  Freu mich ja sehr...wann fahrt ihr zur Einschreibung??? Habt ihr schon nach Wohnungen gesucht? 
QUOTE]

ich wohne in berlin.ich weiss noch nicht wann ich mich einschreiben muss.das einzige was ich weiss ist dass ich 6 tage zeit habe nach dem ich den brief erhalte um mich einzuschreiben.was hat dir dein anwalt gesagt?

gru
zizi

----------


## medicus164

@ frizzy und J Salee

danke euch beiden. Ich hoffe sehr dass es in den brigen Verfahren klappt. Zumal mir mein Anwalt sagte dass nur noch ganz wenig Klger fr ZM brig sind. Wisst Ihr da vll was drber?
Die Verfahren sollen laut meines Anwaltes auch vor dem SS gelaufen sein. Sprich in drei bis vier Wochen.

Dabke im Vorraus fr eurer Daumendrcken 

Euer 

medi

----------


## Dr.Tommy

hoffe auch das es nur noch wenige klger sind. aber leider gibt es da ja keine garantie...bei mir kommen auch noch Marburg, Frankfurt, Essen, Greifswald, Mnchen..aber ich hre leider nix von denen ??

----------


## hanni21

hey,

iherzlichen glckwunsch fr eure gewonnen studienpltze!wnsche euch auch alles gute!
und dir medicus drck ich auch noch ganz doll die daumen. wird hoffentlich noch klappen.
bei welchen anwlten wart ihr denn?wre gut zu wissen...

schne gre
hanni

----------


## J.Salee

@zizi...genau,einschreiben innerhalb von 6 Tagen seit gestern. Ich werde donnerstag oder freitag hinfahren. wohne etwas auerhalb von Berlin.

----------


## luftikuss*

Hey, Herzlichen Glckwunsch euch  :Smilie: 
Ach man, mist, Medicus... aber pass auf, bei dir klappt das auch noch. Wir sind hier ja bisher alle unter die "Haube" gekommen. Warte mal ab... ich drck weiter dir Daumen.
Miss Texas, jetzt hats auch endlich geklappt   :Party:  
Supeeeer! Schade, dass ihr alle nicht nach Halle kommt... hihi

----------


## MissTexas

Hallo meine Lieben,
ich hoffe wir sehen uns bald in Berlin,hoffe, dass die Unterlagen von der Uni bald kommen!
Habt ihr beiden denn ICQ oder seid schon im StudiVZ??

@Medicus: Das wird, drcke Dir ganz fest die Daumen und bin auch in nchster Zeit Deine Seelenverwandte, kannst Dich jederzeit melden und ich meld mich auch auf jeden Fall! Und bald kommst Du schnell nach Berlin  :Grinnnss!: !!

----------


## zizi

> Hallo meine Lieben,
> ich hoffe wir sehen uns bald in Berlin,hoffe, dass die Unterlagen von der Uni bald kommen!
> Habt ihr beiden denn ICQ oder seid schon im StudiVZ??
> 
> @Medicus: Das wird, drcke Dir ganz fest die Daumen und bin auch in nchster Zeit Deine Seelenverwandte, kannst Dich jederzeit melden und ich meld mich auch auf jeden Fall! Und bald kommst Du schnell nach Berlin !!


hallo hoffe auch dass wir uns bald treffen.hat der anwalt dir auch gesagt dass wir auf die unterlagen von der uni warten mssen? weil J.salee sagt ja dass wir seit vorgestern nur 6 tage zeit haben uns anzumelden.versteh nix mehr 
ich war gestern beim anwalt und der hat mir den beschluss des gerichtes gegeben und da steht : 
...... bzw.innerhalb von sieben arbeitstagen (mo-frei)nach bekanntgabe der zulassung durch zustellung nicht unter gleichzeitiger abgabe einer eidesstattlichen versicherung, dass sie/er an keiner anderen inlndischen hochschule vorlufig oder endgltig zum studium der zahnmedizin zugelassen ist, die immatrikulation bei der antragsgegnerin beantragt hat.

verstehst du das?

gru zizi

----------


## J.Salee

@zizi..also ich hab das so verstanden, dass der Anwalt uns den ganzen Schriebs zuschickt mit dieser Erklrung,dass wir an keiner anderen Uni eingeschrieben sind, und dann gehen wir damit zur Immatrikulation. Mir wurde gesagt,dass wir ab dem tag der Verlosung (also Montag) 6 Arbeitstage Zeit haben uns einzuschreiben. Ich denke, heut wird das Material vom Anwalt ankommen und ich werde morgen dann hinfahren.

 :Smilie:  Liebe Gre

----------


## MissTexas

Hey ihr beiden,
Also mein Anwalt hat mir geschrieben, dass ich mich innerhalb von 7 Werktagen ab heute ( das Schreiben ist vom 27.02.) an der Charite einschreiben muss. Perosnalausweis muss mit, Krankenversicherungsnachweis, Passfotos und diese Eidesstaatliche Erklrung  :Grinnnss!: ! 
Hoffe wir sehen uns in Berlin  :Grinnnss!: !!Lg, Teresa

----------


## zizi

hallo ihr beiden

also ich hab grad mit meinem anwalt telefoniert und der will sich nochmal erkundigen und sagt mir heut noch bescheid.
sollte es so sein wie ihr es beschrieben habt dann gehe ich morgen mich anmelden.
vielleicht sehen wir uns dann dort.

----------


## Dwilano

Ich htte da mal eine Frage an euch, warum glaubt ihr gibt es nur eine gewisse Anzahl an Pltzen? Vermutlich, weil ihr sonst zu 12. um eine Leiche bei den bungen steht und keiner mehr was tun kann bzw. auch nur sehen kann. 
Dann mchte ich noch wissen, ob ihr keine Angst habt, dass sich die Leute von der UNI das merken, dass ihr geklagt habt und euch dann zumindest in den Lehrveranstaltungen benachteiligen?

Ich kann zwar jeden verstehen, der sich die Wartezeit verkrzen will, ich warte jetzt auch schon lnger, aber ich frage mich schon, ob klagen der richtige Weg ist. Sonst gratulier ich natrlich allen zu ihren Pltzen!

----------


## Frizzy

> Ich htte da mal eine Frage an euch, warum glaubt ihr gibt es nur eine gewisse Anzahl an Pltzen? Vermutlich, weil ihr sonst zu 12. um eine Leiche bei den bungen steht und keiner mehr was tun kann bzw. auch nur sehen kann. 
> Dann mchte ich noch wissen, ob ihr keine Angst habt, dass sich die Leute von der UNI das merken, dass ihr geklagt habt und euch dann zumindest in den Lehrveranstaltungen benachteiligen?
> 
> Ich kann zwar jeden verstehen, der sich die Wartezeit verkrzen will, ich warte jetzt auch schon lnger, aber ich frage mich schon, ob klagen der richtige Weg ist. Sonst gratulier ich natrlich allen zu ihren Pltzen!


no comment! 
gibt schon gefhlte 1 mio threads drber...

----------


## wanci

> Vermutlich, weil ihr sonst zu 12. um eine Leiche bei den bungen steht und keiner mehr was tun kann bzw. auch nur sehen kann.


Sonst? Du hast Humor  ::-dance:  
17 Leute.
Aber das Studium besteht aus mehr, als um Leichen rumstehen...

----------


## Gast47

soweit ich weiss, interessiert es den profs kaum, wer geklagt oder nicht geklagt hat. alle werden gleichbehandelt auch die sogenannten "gerichtsmediziner"   :hmmm...:

----------


## luftikuss*

Wenn man sich angemessen verhlt, gute Leistungen zeigt, etc. interessiert es keinen, ob du geklagt hast, oder nicht.
Und wer nicht gut ist, fliegt eh wieder... dass ist den Profs und der Uni egal

----------


## Doctse

Stimmt nicht ganz, luftikuss, es gibt durchaus Unis, wo man als Klger quasi gebrandtmarkt wird. Das wird dann extra auf den Testatkarten vermerkt, da man Klger ist. Kenne das von zwei Freunden, die sich eingeklagt hatten und dann richtig Spa mit einigen vorklinischen Instituten bekamen. 
An meiner alten Uni gabs in meinem Studienjahr keine Klger. Aber zwei Jahre davor und die haben besonders unter einigen Anatomen leiden mssen. 
Kann dich aber beruhigen, das bezieht sich nicht auf deine Uni. Wnsche euch allen einen guten Start, lasst euch nicht unterkriegen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Dr. Jekyll

> Wenn man sich angemessen verhlt, gute Leistungen zeigt, etc. interessiert es keinen, ob du geklagt hast, oder nicht.
> Und wer nicht gut ist, fliegt eh wieder... dass ist den Profs und der Uni egal



hast du ne ahnung....

----------


## Gast47

> Das wird dann extra auf den Testatkarten vermerkt, da man Klger ist.



GLAUB ICH NICHT    :Aufgepasst!:

----------


## Doctse

> GLAUB ICH NICHT


Ist kein Scherz! Das rote K bzw N (N=Nachrcker) brachte Assoziationen mit Markierungen aus vergangenen Tagen   :Oh nee...:  Die hatten bei den Anatomen nix zu lachen.

----------


## Dense

> GLAUB ICH NICHT


Doch, glaub es nur... Das war bei uns in DD genau so... Sogar auf den Studentenausweisen stand es drauf... Aber die Leute haben das Physikum auch mit dem schei Buchstaben geschafft! Also Augen zu und durch!  :Grinnnss!: 

Liebe Gre, Dense

----------


## luftikuss*

Also bei mir steht nix aufm Ausweis drauf. Es sei denn, die haben so nen Geheimcode, wo man das an der Matrikelnummer erkennt (7= Klger, oder so).   :Grinnnss!:  
Aber ich denk, das ist Quatsch. Die waren an der Uni alle ganz freundlich zu mir, als ich mich einschreiben musste. Sogar die Dame der Vorklinik, die sogar vorher noch nen Spruch ber unsere "Kohorte" gemacht hat.
Und wie schon gesagt wurde, ist das sicher nur an einigen Unis der Fall. Entgehen kann man den Prfungsnachteilen brigens durch Lernen... man, was macht ihr euch da alle so ne Gedanken drber (vor allem die Nicht-Klger).
1. es ist unser Problem
2. sieht es sicher nicht so schlimm aus, wie es immer gesagt wird
3. hab ich davon echt noch gar nichts mitbekommen
4. kann man die Uni immer noch wechseln, wenns hart auf hart kommt

----------


## yzBastian

> Also bei mir steht nix aufm Ausweis drauf. Es sei denn, die haben so nen Geheimcode, wo man das an der Matrikelnummer erkennt (7= Klger, oder so).


Hat mit Geheimcode nichts zu tun. Da die Klger idR. zu einem, sagen wir anderen Zeitpunkt kommen, als die, die ber ZVS kommen, ist tatschlich oft die Matrikelnummer anders, habe ich mir sagen lassen!
Achte mal auf die Listen!  :hmmm...:

----------


## luftikuss*

Ja, das ist natrlich logisch... 
naja, sollen sie mich doch fertig machen, auspeitschen, durch alle Prfungen fallen lassen, na und?! 
Das schei System der ZVS hat es verdient, dass man sich einklagt  :Big Grin:

----------


## jmc.med

knnt ihr bitte wieder den eigentlichen sinn dieses threads erfllen und ber andere sachen schreiben....

ich verstehe das hier als "daily updated informations" und nicht als mecker ecke....thx

 ::-angel:

----------


## luftikuss*

die Anti-Klger haben angefangen   ::-dance:  

Ihr aus Berlin knnt jetzt regulr zum Sommer anfangen, oder?
Ich muss ja leider noch bis zum Winter warten und hab blo 2 Kurse/Vorlesungen  :Frown:

----------


## medicus164

> die Anti-Klger haben angefangen   
> 
> Ihr aus Berlin knnt jetzt regulr zum Sommer anfangen, oder?
> Ich muss ja leider noch bis zum Winter warten und hab blo 2 Kurse/Vorlesungen



Vielleicht bekomme ich ja auch noch etwas bis April fr Zahnmedizin. Dann knnen wir gemeinsam zum Winter beginnen  :hmmm...: 

Muss einfach noch klappen.   :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## Roke

Hey, wer von euch hatte ein Rechtsschutzversicherung die die Kosten fr die Klage bernommen hat? welche waren das? Gro Roke

----------


## medicus164

@ Roke

Die gibts nicht. Keine bernimmt das!

----------


## luftikuss*

Ich wnsch dir echt das beste, medicus!!! 
Immerhin sind noch ein paar Unis offen... das klappt bestimmt!

----------


## extrauterin

@ roke

keine rechtsschutzversicherung bernimmt das mehr. vor ein paar monaten (?) wurden die kosten noch bernommen, aber aufgrund der steigenden klgerzahl  :Smilie: , haben die das jetzt aus ihrem katalog rausgenommen. feine art, hm?

----------


## Medicino

Hallo!

Ich habe fr das WS 2006/2007 in Humanmedizin geklagt. Kann schon jemand was ber die Verfahren in Mnchen und Bochum sagen?

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

> Also bei mir steht nix aufm Ausweis drauf. Es sei denn, die haben so nen Geheimcode, wo man das an der Matrikelnummer erkennt (7= Klger, oder so).   
> Aber ich denk, das ist Quatsch. Die waren an der Uni alle ganz freundlich zu mir, als ich mich einschreiben musste. Sogar die Dame der Vorklinik, die sogar vorher noch nen Spruch ber unsere "Kohorte" gemacht hat.
> Und wie schon gesagt wurde, ist das sicher nur an einigen Unis der Fall. Entgehen kann man den Prfungsnachteilen brigens durch Lernen... man, was macht ihr euch da alle so ne Gedanken drber (vor allem die Nicht-Klger).
> 1. es ist unser Problem
> 2. sieht es sicher nicht so schlimm aus, wie es immer gesagt wird
> 3. hab ich davon echt noch gar nichts mitbekommen
> 4. kann man die Uni immer noch wechseln, wenns hart auf hart kommt


Bezglich 4:
Falls ich jetzt als Klger an eine Uni im Ruhrpott oder was weiss ich wohin komme, also wo generell schon Leute studieren wollen, ich aber lieber in Heimatnhe wre, ist dann auch als Klger ein Uniwechsel mglich?
Sagen wir ich komme da jetzt mitten im Semester an die Uni, kann eh an keinen Proseminaren usw. teilnehmen, kann ich mich dann gleich auf die Suche nach einem Tauschpartner an der Wunschuni frs erste Semester machen?
Wenn ja, dann wr das schon ganz schn toll.

Und wenn die Klger so schlimm behandelt werden, dann ist es doch auch kein Nachteil fr die Nichtklger und zeigt nur, dass die Leute die sich eingeklagt haben und es trotzdem schaffen, ihren Platz erst recht verdient haben  :hmmm...:

----------


## luftikuss*

Du kannst dich nur fr das Semester um einen Tauschpartner bewerben, in dem du dich gerade befindest. Das ist in der Regel das 2. Semester beim Klagen, weil die Verfahren immer so spt anlaufen. 
Aber es geht... ich wrde es auch sofort machen, wenn nicht die Semestergebhren so schn niedrig wren hier im Osten ;)
Ist halt meine Option, wenn man wider Erwarten gemobbt wird, das 1. Stex (alias Physikum) nicht schafft etc

----------


## niklasb

> Du kannst dich nur fr das Semester um einen Tauschpartner bewerben, in dem du dich gerade befindest. Das ist in der Regel das 2. Semester beim Klagen, weil die Verfahren immer so spt anlaufen. 
> Aber es geht... ich wrde es auch sofort machen, wenn nicht die Semestergebhren so schn niedrig wren hier im Osten ;)
> Ist halt meine Option, wenn man wider Erwarten gemobbt wird, das 1. Stex (alias Physikum) nicht schafft etc


Nicht ganz richtig: die Unversitten/Gerichte vergeben oftmals vorlufige Teilstudienpltze. Einen vorlufigen Studienplatz kann man nicht tauschen.
Ein Teilstudienplatz-Wechsler zu finden ist schwierig, weil nur wenige Universitten "offiziell" Teilstudienpltze vergeben.
Einzige Mglichkeit hier: Bewerbung an der Universitt (Wechsel), an die du mchtest.

----------


## kay-bro

welche Unis vergeben denn Teilstudienpltze?

----------


## M.C.K

> welche Unis vergeben denn Teilstudienpltze?


Sicher wei ich es nur von Gttingen und Leipzig. Aber es gibt sicher noch weitere Unis.

----------


## studekrem

Hallo,

wer hat zum SoSe 07 geklagt oder hat es vor? und an welchen Unis.

Wei evtl. jemand wo eine groe Wahrscheinlichkeit besteht, dass die Uni Ihre Kapazitt nicht voll ausgeschpft hat bzw. wo praktisch noch Pltze vorhanden wren? (Fr das 1. Semester)

Wnsche allen Wartern noch viel Glck im AdH und ggf. beim Klagen   :bhh:

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

Ich klage zum SoSe 07 und zwar an allen Unis. Sind ja eh kaum Unis die berhaupt nen Studienbeginn zum Sommersemester in Medizin anbieten.

----------


## Gast47

hast du nich mal an in prag studiert Leisure Suit Alex ??

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

> hast du nich mal an in prag studiert Leisure Suit Alex ??


Ja, habe ein Jahr in Prag studiert, falls es weitere Fragen geben sollte aber bitte per PN, da das nicht in den Klagethread gehrt.

----------


## medicus164

hat schon jemand was von Marburg Zahnmedizin gehrt?

Werde langsam aber sicher wahnsinnig   :grrrr....:

----------


## meiro

ich wei nich ob bei hm und zm die gleichen
termine sind, aber mein anwalt meinte gestern
im mrz wrde aufjedenfall marburg noch entschieden
(und duisbur-essen). mal sehn ob er recht hat....


meiro

----------


## medicus164

@ meiro

Ja so hat es mir mein Anwalt auch gesagt. Ebenfalls sollen noch im Mrz Frankfurt und Saarbrcken entschieden werden.
Im letzten Jahr wurde Marburg ende Mrz entschieden. Und Marburg wre echt so schn. Hab mir gestern Abend auf der Uni-Hompage die Bilder angesehn und nen bischen gestbert. Wahnsinn!   :Grinnnss!:   *unbedingt da hin will*   :bhh: 


Wnsch Dir auch viel Glck fr Human.

Sind ja keine Konkurrenten  :hmmm...:

----------


## meiro

@medicus164
ich will eigentlich net nach marburg, weil ich
hier seit 19jahren lebe und irgendwann will
man mal in ne andere stadt! aber bei meinem glck...
krieg ich bestimmt in marburg ein platz  :hmmm...: 
aber man kann ja immer noch tauschen.

meiro

----------


## larl

bei mir stehen noch marburg,essen und saarland aus...ich bekomm aber irgendwie nie mit wann wo wie entschieden wird. muss mir die infos immer zusammensuchen und das nervt, aber was beschwere ich mich ...hauptsache es klappt und mein anwalt ruft mich eines tages mal an   :hmmm...:  ...angeblich sollen ja noch ne menge unis offen sein. ne freundin, die auch klagt meinte um die 13 stck ca.....wei jemand genaueres?

----------


## medicus164

@ larl

klagst fr human oder zahn?

Ich hoffe so auf marburg.

----------


## larl

> @ larl
> 
> klagst fr human oder zahn?
> 
> Ich hoffe so auf marburg.



humanmed. ab dem ws 06/07. ich komm fast um.....warten is das schlimmste.  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## medicus164

genau wie ich auch seid dem WS.

Verfalle schon in heftige depressionen.


DAS MUSS JETZT EINFACH KLAAAAAAPPPPPPPPPPPEEEEEEENNNNNNN   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Medicino

Mir gehts genauso!

Ich hoffe schon seit November jeden Tag, dass mein Anwalt anruft und mir sagt, dass ich einen Studienplatz habe.
Stattdessen aber nur Absagen, verlorene Prozesse und Rechnungen!  :kotzen:

----------


## medicus164

> Mir gehts genauso!
> 
> Ich hoffe schon seit November jeden Tag, dass mein Anwalt anruft und mir sagt, dass ich einen Studienplatz habe.
> Stattdessen aber nur Absagen, verlorene Prozesse und Rechnungen!



zahn oder human?   :hmmm...:

----------


## Medicino

> zahn oder human?


Human.

----------


## medicus164

boah..... bin wohl der letzte zahni hier   ::-dance:

----------


## meiro

sei doch froh wenn du der letzte zahni bist.
dann kriegst du nen platz.
laut meinem anwalt wren es noch ca 400
fr hm :Oh nee...: 

meiro

----------


## medicus164

puhhhhhh.... das sind echt viele. aber man wei auch nie wieviel es bei mir noch sind.

ich wnsch uns aber beiden viel glck.   :Top:  

das muss einfach endlich klappen!   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## meiro

allerdings, man muss doch einfach mal glck haben  :hmmm...:  
aber ich bin ganz optimistisch, sonst
klappts halt im nchsten, oder bernchsten......  :bhh:  

meiro

----------


## Medicino

Wei jemand wieviele Klger es am Anfang waren?

----------


## Medicino

Ich habe gerade gelesen, dass in Mnchen Pltze in Humanmed verlost werden. Wei jemand wieviele und/oder auf wieviele Klger?

----------


## Medicino

Ich hab gerade Post von meinem Anwalt bekommen: In Mnchen sind nur 7 Studienpltz zu verlosen!  :Oh nee...:  
Letztes Jahr waren es 130! Das ist ein Witz. Wahrscheinlich sind es aufgrund des Ergebnisses des letzten Jahres eine ganze Menge Klger. Ich bin nur noch enttuscht! Wieder so gut, wie keine Chance!

----------


## meiro

is natrlich echt besch****
aber war ja bei anderen unis hnlich.
ich hoffe nur, dass es dafr bei marburg und essen
doppelt soviele pltze gibt  :hmmm...:  

meiro

----------


## larl

warum muss eigentlich jeder klagen??  :hmmm...:   reicht doch wenn wir das machen oder?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Medicino

Ich glaub dieses Jahr war ne Klage fr Humanmed echt frn A...

----------


## Medicino

Also ich hab jetz gerade meine E-Mails durchgeschaut. Mein Anwalt schreibt, dass 7 Studienpltze in Mnchen auf 645 (!) Klger verlost werden.  :Oh nee...:  
Das fnd ich ehrlichgesagt fast schon lustig, wenn ich nicht daran denken wrde, was mich allein dieses Verfahren kostet.

----------


## meiro

genau, hrt sofort alle auf, das lohnt sich im nchsten ws nicht
ganz sicher, an alle weiter sagen. auf keinen fall klagen  ::-dance: 
dann bin ich der einzige und kann mir die uni auswhlen   :Top:

----------


## Medicino

ehrlich gesagt: ich klage wahrscheinlich nicht mehr. Die Unis wissen schon, wie sie Klgern den Gar ausmachen knnen!

----------


## bobbit

> ehrlich gesagt: ich klage wahrscheinlich nicht mehr. Die Unis wissen schon, wie sie Klgern den Gar ausmachen knnen!


  :Aufgepasst!:   :Blush:

----------


## larl

kommt mir auch so vor. die unis haben lamgsam genug erfahrung mit klgern und wissen wie sie wo ihre schwachstellen beseitigen und klagen nur noch eine minimale und teure chance ist. aber was kann unsereins schon tun ausser warten warten warten warten....  :Wand:

----------


## studekrem

Hallo,

wer hat zum SoSe 07 geklagt oder hat es vor? und an welchen Unis.

Wei evtl. jemand wo eine groe Wahrscheinlichkeit besteht, dass die Uni Ihre Kapazitt nicht voll ausgeschpft hat bzw. wo praktisch noch Pltze vorhanden wren? (Fr das 1. Semester)

Wnsche allen Wartern noch viel Glck im AdH und ggf. beim Klagen   :bhh:

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

> Hallo,
> 
> wer hat zum SoSe 07 geklagt oder hat es vor? und an welchen Unis.
> 
> Wei evtl. jemand wo eine groe Wahrscheinlichkeit besteht, dass die Uni Ihre Kapazitt nicht voll ausgeschpft hat bzw. wo praktisch noch Pltze vorhanden wren? (Fr das 1. Semester)
> 
> Wnsche allen Wartern noch viel Glck im AdH und ggf. beim Klagen


Wo es sich lohnt kann keiner vorher sagen, sogar die Anwlte meinten ja zum WS, dass man bei Mnchen so tolle Chancen htte. Nun sinds ber 600 Klger auf 7 Pltze.

----------


## larl

ja die anwlte knnen nur prognosen abgeben durch die erfahrung aus dem vorsemester. was dann realitt is zeigt sich erst leider im laufe de verfahren. eigentlich sollte man immer da klagen wo sie abraten  :Smilie:  (siehe mnchen) dann klgen 600 leute in mnchen und 10 woanders ...na ja schn wrs

----------


## medicus164

:Friedenstaube:

----------


## medicus164

wei schon irgendjemand was von Marburg????

 :Nixweiss:

----------


## meiro

nein, gibt wohl noch nichts von marburg(und essen)
aber der mrz hat ja noch ein paar tage  :hmmm...:  
aber jedes mal wenn das telefon klingelt......  :grrrr....:  

meiro

----------


## medicus164

Na toll auch in Marburg ist kein einziger Platz rausgesprungen. Nach Erlangen, Greifswald, Regensburg, Hannover und noch eine Uni (wei jetzt grad nicht welche) = 0 Pltze  :grrrr....: 

In Mnchen waren nur 2 Pltze.

Jetzt wart ich nur noch auf Frankfurt und Saarbrcken. Dort wirds zweifels ohne nicht besser laufen, vermute ich.

Ich bin so enttuscht. Dabei hatte ich fr Zahnmedizin so GRO?E Hoffnung.

Jetzt schon wieder fr das Sommersemester klagen, wo die Chancen noch geringer sind.

Am meisten rgern mich die, die fr Zahnmedizin klagen, obwohl sie es garnicht studieren wollen, sondern nur einen Quereinstieg ins Humanmedizinstudium machen wollen.
Die nehmen mir den Platz weg, der es wirklich machen will. *heul*

Dabei klappt das mit den Quereinstieg kaum noch. Und solche ****** kommen dann auch noch rein und ich nicht.


Ich bin so verzweifelt. Wei nicht weiter. Sch... (da es kein heulenden Smile hier gibt, denke den sich bitte jeder an dieser Stelle. Denn den htte ich hier gesetzt.)

----------


## bobbit

> Am meisten rgern mich die, die fr Zahnmedizin klagen, obwohl sie es garnicht studieren wollen, sondern nur einen Quereinstieg ins Humanmedizinstudium machen wollen.
> Die nehmen mir den Platz weg, der es wirklich machen will. *heul*


Im Endeffekt nimmt immer eine Person einer anderen Person den Platz weg. Sei es nun durch Glck beim Klagen, im Losverfahren oder weil die Person einen besseren Abiturschnitt hat. Manchmal hat man leider kein Glck.

Bevor ich nun gleich zerrissen werde: Ich bewege mich knapp an der Grenze fr einen Studienplatz dank meines Schnitts, aber mir wurde jede Mglichkeit genommen mich direkt bewerben zu knnen (danke, Behrden) und warte auf das kommende Semester. Dieses Sommersemester wrde ich bestimmt einen Platz bekommen (Vergleich SS 2006), das fuchst mich, dafr wird aber eine andere Heulboje im Studium landen, die sonst ihren Frust abladen wrde. So muss ich es innerlich machen. Tut mir leid, Medicus.

----------


## Askywalker

Hallo zusammen,

ich wrde an Eurer Stelle versuchen ein paar Medizinerscheine zu machen und dann fr ein hheres Semester klagen.
Ich habe in Humanmedizin soviele Scheine extern gemacht, dass ich mich fr's 3.Semester bewerben konnte, bekam eine Absage von der Uni, hab dann geklagt und bekam direkt einen Platz.
Mein finanzieller Aufwand hielt sich ebenfalls in Grenzen, da ich nur 1 Uni verklagt habe, nmlich die bei der ich die Scheine gemacht habe....damit hab ich auch dem Anwalt den Job erleichtert -denk ich mal- bin schlielich der lebende Beweis, dass an dieser Uni noch Pltze frei waren, htte ja sonst nicht 9 Scheine mitmachen drfen!!!


@medicus: Also ich glaube nicht, dass es in Saarbrcken fr ZM soviele Pltze geben wird. Mein Bruder studiert dort ZM und in Saarbrcken/Homburg gibt es grad mal 23 Zahnis, die haben jetzt in der Klinik gerade mal 16 Behandlungssthle zur Verfgung, von Kapazitten kann man da gar nicht sprechen.....trotzdem nicht aufgeben, am Ende bekommt jeder seinen Platz!!!

LG Anni

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

> Na toll auch in Marburg ist kein einziger Platz rausgesprungen. Nach Erlangen, Greifswald, Regensburg, Hannover und noch eine Uni (wei jetzt grad nicht welche) = 0 Pltze 
> 
> In Mnchen waren nur 2 Pltze.
> 
> Jetzt wart ich nur noch auf Frankfurt und Saarbrcken. Dort wirds zweifels ohne nicht besser laufen, vermute ich.
> 
> Ich bin so enttuscht. Dabei hatte ich fr Zahnmedizin so GRO?E Hoffnung.
> 
> Jetzt schon wieder fr das Sommersemester klagen, wo die Chancen noch geringer sind.
> ...


Immerhin bist du nicht alleine, bei mir ist es halt Humanmedizin  :kotzen: 

Aber vielleicht wirds ja nchstes Semester, klagst du zum SS und/oder zum WS auch noch?

----------


## medicus164

ja ich klage noch fr das SS und wohl auch fr das WS.

Ma schaun was dabei rauskommt.

Vielleicht haben wir ja auch nochmal Glck.

----------


## Medicino

Hab eben erfahren, dass 14 Pltze fr Humanmed. in Marburg verlost werden. Ich bin gerade dabei herauszubekommen unter wievielen Klgern diese verlost werden. Wei jemand genaueres?

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

Laut meinem Anwalt etwa 400 Klger in Marburg.

----------


## Mchtegern_sophia

ich sehs schon kommen... Geld ausm Fenster geworfen- naja, vorgester erstmal frs SS Mandat verlngert.. 

Bin ziemlich pessimistisch im Moment- glaub es klagen im MOment zu viele..
Wie siehts bei euch aus?

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

Naja, es klagen nicht zu viele, es gibt nur im Vergleich zu frher weniger Pltze fr die Klger.
Rausgeworfenes Geld ist es nicht, schliesslich knnte man ja auch mal Glck haben, dann wars die ganze Sache wert.

----------


## Dr.Tommy

wer lost denn eigentlich??
das gericht oder uni-angestellte/fachbereich??
und stehen da dann alle klger aus losen und 14 werden dann gezogen??  :Aufgepasst!:

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

Soweit ich weiss lost die Uni mit Notar usw.
Am Beispiel Marburg werden aus den 400 Klgern dann 14 gezogen die einen Platz bekommen.

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

Habt ihr eigentlich z.B. schon die Rechnungen der Gerichte von Mnchen und Regensburg?

----------


## larl

oh man marburg is eine meiner letzten hoffnungen...hab zwar schon das mandat verlngert aber lange halte ich es nich mehr aus

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

Wieviele Unis verklagt ihr eigentlich?

----------


## Dr.Tommy

diese ws hatte ich 16, also beinahe alle und jetzt im kommenden ss wohl 1 oder 2 meint mein anwalt....aber da sind die chancen ja noch geringer, leider

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

Ich habe letztes WS nur 6 Unis verklagt, war da leider zu spt dran.
Dieses SS sind es dann wieder 6 Stck, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt   :hmmm...:  
Finds aber schade, dass du trotz 16 Unis noch keinen Platz bekommen hast, dieses Semester war aber wirklich kaum was drin, htte ich doch mal angefangen frher zu klagen  :grrrr....:

----------


## studekrem

Wer klagt gegen die Uni-Mnster zum SS'07?

----------


## Dr.Tommy

klagt ihr selber oder mit anwalt ??

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

Mit Anwalt

----------


## escomboli

ich hatte es auch per anwalt gemacht.. und der meinte, in nrw wr eine klage nicht sehr vielversprechend.. deshalb musst ich auswandern;) keine ahnung, ob da noch was dran ist.. aber will ich mal gesagt haben..

----------


## meiro

@Medicino
weit du auch wann die pltze in marburg verlost werden??
mein anwalt hat sich bis jetzt noch nicht gemeldet  :grrrr....:  
und telefonisch ist er auch nicht zuerreichen.

wei vielleicht schon jemand etwas von duisburg-essen?

meiro

----------


## Medicino

> @Medicino
> weit du auch wann die pltze in marburg verlost werden??
> mein anwalt hat sich bis jetzt noch nicht gemeldet  
> und telefonisch ist er auch nicht zuerreichen.
> 
> wei vielleicht schon jemand etwas von duisburg-essen?
> 
> meiro


Ich glaube am 4. April wird gelost. Duisburg-Essen hab ich keine Ahnung, da klage ich auch nicht.
Hat schon jemand was von Mnchen gehrt? Da sollte doch eigentlich schon lange gelost werden. Ich schtz mal, dass ich einfach nicht unter die ersten 40 gelost worden bin und deshalb noch nichts gehrt habe. Im Gerichtsurteil hie es, dass die Uni eine Rangliste von mindestens 40 Klgern auslosen muss, wobei dann nur die ersten 7 zugelassen werden und die weiteren ggf. nachrcken.

----------


## Medicino

...was ist mit Bochum? Wei da schon jemand was?

----------


## meiro

@Medicino
danke, dann heit es am 4.4. daumen drcken  :hmmm...: 
muss einfach klappen!!
von den anderen unis hab ich keine ahnung(klage auch nicht in mnchen und bochum)

meiro

----------


## HerrKaleun

Mit Marburg wre ich sehr vorsichtig. Da werden zwar 14 Pltze verlost, nur leider kicken die immer viele nach einigen Monaten wieder raus.

Gibt hier einen Thread: "Kick it like Marburg" den wrde ich vor Umzug, Wohnungsaufgabe etc. unbedingt lesen!


Gruss!

----------


## Medicino

> Mit Marburg wre ich sehr vorsichtig. Da werden zwar 14 Pltze verlost, nur leider kicken die immer viele nach einigen Monaten wieder raus.
> 
> Gibt hier einen Thread: "Kick it like Marburg" den wrde ich vor Umzug, Wohnungsaufgabe etc. unbedingt lesen!
> 
> 
> Gruss!


Das ist ja der Hammer! Wenn ich dort nen Platz kriegen sollte, werde ich auf jeden Fall daran denken! Danke fr den Tipp!

----------


## Medicino

Klagt jemand fr das SS 2007 in Berlin?

----------


## larl

ich berlege in berlin zu klagen..muss mir das aber noch berlegen und mal die nfos vom anwalt abwarten.

----------


## meiro

also, laut meinem anwalt werden in marburg sogar
19 pltze verlost. also nochmal 5 mehr  :Grinnnss!:  
und bis sptestens dem 11.4. wird bekannt gegeben wer einen
platz kriegt.

meiro

----------


## Medicino

auf Marburg leg ich wirklich viel Hoffnung. Ist ja eines der letzten Verfahren im WS. Und zum Sommersemester hat man wahrscheinlich eh keine Chance. Da zu klagen rentiert sich laut meinem Anwalt nicht sehr.

----------


## meiro

sagt mein anwalt ebenfalls. und grad berlin und die unis in bayern und bw haben wohl gute anwlte und dann wirds teuer. 

meiro

----------


## larl

essen steht ja auch noch aus..da is wohl auch noch nix entschieden.
wie is das mit den teilstudienpltzen eigentlich? werden die verlsot oder auch nur an die "nachrcker" vergeben?

----------


## Medicino

Bochum steht auch noch aus. Das ist dann aber definitiv meine letzte Chance.

----------


## Alper

@Larl: Soweit ich wei werden Teilstudienpltze hnlich "bunt verlost" wie die Lospltze....hat wie immer Vor- und Nachteile  :Smilie: 

Aber bitte korrigiert mich wenn ich mich tusche..

Gru, Alper

----------


## Dr.Tommy

rostock steht auf jeden fall noch aus! bei essen bin ich mir nicht sicher...
aber jetzt hoffen wir halt erst mal auf marburg ;)

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

Rostock habe ich nicht geklagt, anwaltlich vertreten und noch dazu am Ende der Welt, da warte ich lieber ein oder zwei Semester lnger   :hmmm...:

----------


## medicus164

Tja bei mir ist noch Saarbrcken und Frankfurt offen sowie das Beschwerdeverfahren Regensburg (Zahnmedizin).
Ich hoffe sehr dass es noch irgend wo dort klappt.
Naja, dass SS werd ich es auch versuchen. Und ja, auch in Berlin. Aber eben fr Zahnmedizin.

Aber abwarten. Nun wart ich ja immerhin schon fast drei Jahre. *heul*

Vielleicht klappt es endlich mal mit dem Lebenstraum.   ::-angel:

----------


## yzBastian

> Aber abwarten. Nun wart ich ja immerhin schon fast drei Jahre. *heul*
> 
> Vielleicht klappt es endlich mal mit dem Lebenstraum.



Also mit dem Traum klappt es ganz sicher!! Hast einen hnlichen Weg wie ich, und ich kann dir sagen, dass sich meine ROA-Zeit und das Warten danach auf jeden Fall gelohnt haben, wenn ich es mit dem Studium jetzt vergleiche!

Halt einfach noch ein bisschen durch. Wenn du schon 6 WS hast, ist es ja sogar auf dem regulren WS-Wege bald drin, einen Studienplatz zu bekommen. Wo ist dann ja echt zweitrangig.

----------


## medicus164

> Also mit dem Traum klappt es ganz sicher!! Hast einen hnlichen Weg wie ich, und ich kann dir sagen, dass sich meine ROA-Zeit und das Warten danach auf jeden Fall gelohnt haben, wenn ich es mit dem Studium jetzt vergleiche!
> 
> Halt einfach noch ein bisschen durch. Wenn du schon 6 WS hast, ist es ja sogar auf dem regulren WS-Wege bald drin, einen Studienplatz zu bekommen. Wo ist dann ja echt zweitrangig.



Da gebe ich Dir auf jeden Fall recht. Vermisse auch die ROA Zeit. 
Ja, ich werde durchhalten. Nur Du kennst dass bestimmt, der Druck der auch von den Eltern, Geschwistern und Freunden kommt. ("Was Du wartest noch??? Da wrd ich doch was anderes machen.... bla bla)

Naja, ich sag mir (genau wie Du es bereits formuliert hast) hchstens noch ein Jahr (hoffe die Werte bleiben noch so in Zahnmedizin)  :hmmm...:  und dann ab ins 1. Semester   :Grinnnss!:  

Schne Gre noch an Dich und viel Spa beim Studieren.   :bhh:

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

> ("Was Du wartest noch??? Da wrd ich doch was anderes machen.... bla bla)


Das kenne ich auch grtenteils von gleichaltrigen Bekannten, sind alles so Leute die meinen, dass sie mit dem Ferrari vorfahren wenn ich mal anfange zu studieren und wenn ich fertig bin, dann setzen sie sich schon in Monaco zur Ruhe... Habe mittlerweile lieber nur noch Kontakt mit lteren Leuten, die sind nach Jahrzehnten im Arbeitsleben wenigstens selber schon desillusioniert   :hmmm...:

----------


## larl

essen soll keine pltze haben laut meinem anwalt. aber ma gucken ob nich doch noch was rausspringt. haben 7 pltze berbucht und deswegen eher unwahrscheinlich dass noch was noch rausspringt fr uns

----------


## Cerasus

Ach, in Essen ist fr euch sicherlich was drinne.  :hmmm...:  
In Essen ist immer ein Pltzchen frei.Allein letztes 1.Semester hatten wir hier ca.40 Enklger. Siehe IMPP Ergebnisse der letzten Jahre in Verbindung mit der "tollen Lehre" unserer goldenen Fakultt bleibt immer ein wenig Spielraum.  :Woow:

----------


## meiro

also laut meinem anwalt ist in essen noch nicht entschieden.
dafr aber in saarbrcken, 8 pltze, nur klage ich da nicht.
muss also in marburg oder essen klappen.

meiro

----------


## larl

laut meinem anwalt hat saarbrcken nich geklappt weil die alles zurckgewiesen haben. ma gucken ob noch infos kommen.

----------


## Medicino

In Saarbrcken werden schon Pltze verlost. Ich wei das zwar nicht von meinem Anwalt, weil ich dort nicht klage aber schaut mal auf die Seite hier:
http://studienplatz-klage.de/ Oben rechts unter news stehen immer die neuesten Infos.

----------


## Lenni

in essen gibt es definitiv keine pltze diesesmal. ist negativ entschieden worden. heute von meinem anwalt info bekommen.

----------


## medicus164

Hmm, wei irgend jemand hier etwas ber Saarbrcken oder FFM in Zahnmedizin?????

Ich muss echt der letzte verbliebene hier sein der fr das WS in Zahnmedizin geklagt hat.

Es kann doch nicht angehen, dass bereits die Klagen fr das SS anbrechen und nicht einmal alle Klagen aus dem WS entschieden sind. 

Mein Beschwerdeverfahren in Regensburg ist ja klar, dass das noch etwas Zeit in Anspruch nehmen wird. Aber FFM und Saarbrcken wurden doch in der Vergangenheit immer um diese Zeit entschieden. Zumal man noch bedenken sollte, dass die Verfahren schon seit ber 7 Monaten laufen.   :Aufgepasst!:  


Hoffentlich kommt endlich mal was. Will endlich ne Zusage bekommen.   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Lenni

das ist aber nix ungewhnliches dass verfahren aus vergangenen klagesemestern erst whrend dem neuen klagesemester entschieden werden. mein verfahren in humanmedizin gegen die uni heidelberg wird voraussichtlich erst ende april/anfang mai entschieden.....
also vondemher.


aber ich wnsch dir und alles verbliebenen klgern und natrlich mir   :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  mglichst bald nen platz.

----------


## Dr.Tommy

heute soll ja angeblich in marburg gelost werden?!?!   :Nixweiss:  
wei jemand schon ab wann man mit den ergebnissen rechnen kann
also, euch auch viel glck   :Top:

----------


## Lenni

bin schon ganz nervs..................  :was ist das...?:

----------


## Medicino

Ich denk mal, dass du`s im Falle eines Falles eh allerfrhestens morgen erfhrst

----------


## Lenni

wei nicht. und das macht mich total nervs. die ungewissheit. seit beginn der klage.

----------


## medicus164

@ Lenni
Hey das kenne ich sehr gut. Kann an nichts anderes mehr denken. Wrd am liebsten ununterbrochen mit jemanden darber reden. Jeden Tag, wenn ich aufstehe und zur Arbeit fahre, denke ich wann wird endlich der erlsende Anruf kommen. Rufe dauernd bei meinen Anwalt an.

Ach man, Saarbrcken und FFM sollten in Zahnmedizin laut mein Anwalt sptestens Ende Mrz entschieden worden sein. 

Bin so verdammt ungeduldig. Aber wen wunderts hier, nach sieben Monaten.   :Nixweiss:

----------


## Lenni

ja, wen wunderts....nach so langer zeit. meine klage hab ich letzten jahres ende mai eingeleitet. bald ein jahr her. und seither ungewissheit in ganzer hinsicht. 
mit meinem freund rede ich oft darber. er hat verstndnis, aber eben auch nur bis zu einem gewissen punkt. er hat ja auch leichter reden. hat seinen medizinplatz. wenns ihm zu bld mit mir wird, sagt er "sei halt geduldig"
toll. wenns dann mal 10 leute zu dir gesagt haben, wrdest du ihnen am liebsten den hals umdrehen. es ist ja schlielich DEINE zukunft. und nicht deren. schwierige sache.

ich wnsch uns beiden viel glck  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## medicus164

Ich wnsche uns beiden auch ganz ganz viel Glck.
Bei mir ist es genauso. Aber viele Freunde von mir haben eben kein Verstndnis, sagen: "Mach halt was anderes! Was? So lange warten.... bist doch bekloppt!"

Das Problem bei mir ist leider, dass meine Eltern immer mehr Druck ausben. Wollen auch dass ich was anderes mache, genau wie mein Bruder. Nur mein Leben seit der 9. Klasse habe ich mit Praktika, Auslandspraktika, ect. darauf ausgelegt. Und nun hat man schon drei Jahre gewartet.

Ich wei ich komme hier vielen nervig rber, aber ich bin eben ein Mensch der gern mal etwas raus lsst.   :bhh:  

Ich wnsche es mir doch so sehr. Hab schon alles versucht. Mediziner beim Bund (alles geschaft inkl. Meditest - nur die Offz-Eignung war nicht gut genug. Ich war zum Schlu auf Platz 20 von 12 mglichen Studienpltzen und knapp 200 gesamt-positiv-geprften Bewerbern)

Dann habe ich in meiner Freizeit viel in der Pathologie gearbeitet. Hab Empfehlungsschreiben bekommen - aber kein Studienplatz.

Jetzt das Klagen und bin der letzte hier, der in Zahnmedizin noch nichts bekommen hat.

Hoffe die Pechstrhne findet jetzt endlich ihr Ende   :grrrr....:

----------


## larl

kann mich nur anschlieen medicus. warte auch schon ein 3/4 jahr und nix passiert.Ich werde jetzt erst ma praktika machen und mich so ber wasser halten, denn nur zu warten ist die hlle. ich muss irgendetwas tun um nich abzudrehen und seis schieber entleeren  :Grinnnss!: . na ja hoffe fr  uns , dass die gtter gndig sind und unser flehen erhren  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  . bis dahin  :Keks:  ?

----------


## Lenni

naja. wnsch dir viel viel erfolg. du httest es wirklich verdient (genauso wie ich *g*)

ich hab aber zum glck noch heidelberg und dort sind nur noch 50 antrge anhngig. laut anwalt werden es aber noch weniger klger sein, da viele jetzt noch nen platz erhalten.

----------


## medicus164

Na dann wnsche ich uns alle Drei viel Glck.

Bei mir ist noch das Beschwerdeverfahren Regensburg neben FFM und Saarbrcken offen. Und fr das SS klage ich auch. Klagt Ihr auch fr das SS? Oder klagt Ihr berhaupt weiter, wenn es jetzt nicht klappt?

Viele Gre an Euch zwei  :hmmm...: 

medicus164

----------


## larl

ja verlngerungsmandat is raus. bei mir is noch marburg offen und noch irgendwas.komme da imer durcheinander. aber ich denke wenns bis zum ws (einschlielich) nich geklappt hat, hre ich auf mit klagen und warte. is ja auch ne kostenfrage irgendwo

----------


## medicus164

ganz Deiner Meinung.
Ist schon frustrierend, wenn man seine Lohnabrechnung bekommt und dann doch nen gutes Drittel davon mind. immer fr die Klagen einkalkulieren muss.   :Nixweiss:

----------


## Lenni

ja, hab auch verlngert. 

offen ist noch dieses semester bei mir: marburg, bochum, heidelberg




es MUSS klappen. und wenn nicht, dann gehts halt im ss 07 weiter  :hmmm...:

----------


## medicus164

Okay.... dann lass uns Drei gemeinsam hoffen, beten, zitter. Ist etwas leichter.   :Grinnnss!:  

So, muss jetzt leider zur Arbeit Sptschicht.   :kotzen:  
Naja, wir hren, bzw. lesen von einander   :bhh:

----------


## Lenni

stimmt. HIER wird man wenigstens verstanden. da wissen die mitstreiter wie es ist wenn man WARTET.

psycho-pressure vom feinsten. naja.

viel spa dann bei der arbeit  :hmmm...:

----------


## Medicino

@ medicus164
ich denke du hast wirklich gute Chancen einen Studienplatz ber eine Klage zu kriegen. Bei uns Humanmed.-Klgern sieht das anders aus. Sptestens nach dem nchsten WS hast du nen Platz, davon bin ich berzeugt.  :Meine Meinung:  

An alle anderen: geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid! Mir gehts genauso wie euch. Der Druck auf mich von Seiten meiner Eltern ist inzwischen schon so gro, dass ich zum kommenden WS anfangen muss, was anderes zu studieren. Ich kann mir aber derzeit berhaupt nicht vorstellen, die ntige Motivation fr einen anderen Studiengang aufzubringen. Klage und sterreich sind meine letzten Chancen.

----------


## Dr.Tommy

also ich hab in mr heute keinen platz bekommen...  :kotzen:  
hoffe ihr hattet wenigstens mehr glck  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## meiro

is denn schon bekannt wer nen platz gekriegt hat??
mein anwalt wei mal wieder nichts, ich glaub der
is bei sowas nicht der schnellste  :bhh:  

meiro

----------


## larl

is denn da schon gelost worden? laut meinem anwalt soll NACH dem 3. mrz gelost werden. also ohne konretes datum.

----------


## meiro

bis sptestens heute musste gelost werden. aber mein anwalt
wei noch keine ergebnisse und ich denk vor dienstag wird er sich
nicht mehr melden.

meiro

----------


## Medicino

ich wei auch noch nix

----------


## Medicino

> also ich hab in mr heute keinen platz bekommen...  
> hoffe ihr hattet wenigstens mehr glck


Woher weit du das? Hat dich dein Anwalt angerufen?

----------


## Lenni

nur weil man bis jetzt noch keine nachricht bekommen hat, heitdas noch lange nicht, dass schon gelost wurde bzw. die ergebnisse bekannt sind. kann auch sein wenn heute gelost wurde dass man erst morgen nen anruf bekommt. auf der homepage meines anwalts steht noch nichts und ich hab noch nichtmal ne e mail. und der ist bei sowas sehr schnell. auerdem gibts in marburg 2 verfahren. einmal 14 pltze und einmal gesondert 2 pltze.

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

> @ medicus164
> ich denke du hast wirklich gute Chancen einen Studienplatz ber eine Klage zu kriegen. Bei uns Humanmed.-Klgern sieht das anders aus. Sptestens nach dem nchsten WS hast du nen Platz, davon bin ich berzeugt.  
> 
> An alle anderen: geteiltes Leid ist halbes Leid! Mir gehts genauso wie euch. Der Druck auf mich von Seiten meiner Eltern ist inzwischen schon so gro, dass ich zum kommenden WS anfangen muss, was anderes zu studieren. Ich kann mir aber derzeit berhaupt nicht vorstellen, die ntige Motivation fr einen anderen Studiengang aufzubringen. Klage und sterreich sind meine letzten Chancen.


Dann fang doch einfach in sterreich Biologie oder Chemie an, entweder machst das fertig und studierst dann Medizin in Deutschland oder du schaffst sogar nen Quereinstieg... Wenn ich nicht bald auf nen Platz hoffen wrde, dann wrde ich das auch so machen  :hmmm...:

----------


## Catha1987

Hallo ihr Lieben,

unfassbar was heute passiert ist, ich hab schon nicht mehr daran geglaubt und nun halte ich einen Zulassungsbescheid fr Marburg in den Hnden-ich bin berglcklich.  :Grinnnss!:  

Hat jemand von euch auch nen Platz bekommen?Meldet euch doch mal, wrde mich freuen!

Allen anderen drck ich noch ganz fest die Daumen, ihr msst nur Geduld haben, ich wei, das zehrt an den Nerven, aber irgendwann wenn ihr gar nicht damit rechnet kommt die groe berraschung...

Liebe Gre,
Catharina

----------


## meiro

also mein anwalt wei immer noch nichts  :grrrr....:  
aber vielleicht nerv ich auch so sehr, dass er mir erst nchste
woche bescheid sagt  :Nixweiss:  

muss also weiter hoffe.

meiro

----------


## Lenni

toll. langsam kotzt mich das an. meine groe hoffnung sttzt sich nur noch auf heidelberg

----------


## larl

hab auch noch nix gehrt..es ist echt zum kotzen...naja was soll man sonst auch machen.... abwarten

----------


## Lenni

anfangs fand ichs ja nicht schlimm. aber nach einem jahr kotzt es mich nur noch an. vor allem labert mich jeder zu von wegen "hab doch geduld, blablablubb- wie es mir dabei geht interessiert eh niemanden. das macht mich momentan total fertig.

----------


## larl

ja aber mehr als geduld haben kann man ja leider wirklich nicht. auch wenn es an den nerven sgt und man nich mehr wei was man machen kann. wir haben uns das selber ausgesucht und mssen dann auch mit den folgen leben, auch wenn es verdammt schwer ist manchmal und man an sich zweifelt. aber durchhalten und hoffen und praktika machen  :Big Grin:

----------


## medicus164

@ Lenni

Ja kenn das . Genau so gehts mir auch. Hab grad wieder ne Rechnung aus Regensburg (2. Instanz) bekommen. Wurde schon am 15.03. etschieden und kann nur heien, dass es wieder keine Pltze gab, obwohl es das Beschwerdeverfahren war  :grrrr....: 

 :kotzen:   mit Euch

----------


## medicus164

wenn ich den Job noch ein Jahr machen muss dreh ich komplett durch   :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Lenni

was glaubst du wieviele praktika ich gemacht habe.....das reicht erstmal. ich wei wie der hase auf station luft, war lange genug in der unfallchirurgie.

ich will jetzt studieren. nicht mehr praktikum fr nen nuller machen. ich wei dass ich geduld haben muss. aber anscheinend hat von meinen leuten hier echt keiner verstndnis. die wissen einfach nicht was das fr mich bedeutet. die kapieren das nicht. 

sorry fr den leicht aggressiven tonfall  :hmmm...:  aber ich bin das warten leid

----------


## Lenni

ach ja medi, von regensburg hab ich derletzt auch ne rechnung bekommen. da gab es keine pltze.

----------


## Lenni

aber ich muss sagen: ihr seid cool - da kann man wenigstens gemeinsam jammern. mir tut es gut zu wissen dass ich nicht die einzige bin, die hier gerade am durchdrehen ist.

----------


## larl

@Lenni: kein problem wegen des tonfalls. denke wir knnen das alle gut nachvollziehen was bei uns abgeht. und geimeinsam leiden ist gleich viel besser. endlich leute die wissen worums geht.

----------


## extrauterin

komisch.....mein anwalt hat mir eben gesagt dass die pltze in marburg noch NICHT vergeben wurden.

@catha du hast durchs klagen einen studienplatz fr humanmedizin frs WS06/07 in marburg bekommen, stimmt das???

ohje.....ich schttel am tag mehrmals den kopf weil ich das nicht versteh....

gru

----------


## medicus164

hab grad bei meinem Anwalt angerufen.

Frankfurt und Regensburg gabs keine Pltze.

Jetzt ist nur noch Saarbrcken offen bei mir. Und wenn ich ehrlich bin erwarte ich dort auch ZERO Pltze.

Tja.... muss man wohl auf das SS 07 hoffen und darauf, dass es nicht wieder soviele Klger fr Zahnmedizin werden.   :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Catha1987

@catha du hast durchs klagen einen studienplatz fr humanmedizin frs WS06/07 in marburg bekommen, stimmt das???

Ja genau....es ist zwar erst eine vorlufige Zulassung , beschrnkt auf das erste Fachsemester, aber immerhin :Grinnnss!: 

Ich hatte die Hoffnung echt aufgegeben und war nur noch schlecht gelaunt, weil einen die stndigen Absagen und Rechnungen und das "in der Luft hngen"echt fertig macht...

----------


## Medicino

Mein Anwalt wei auch noch nix. Vielleicht wird erst denjenigen Bescheid gegeben, die ausgelolst werden.

----------


## Lenni

meiner auch nicht. und das kann ja auch nicht sein dass keiner seiner mandanten nen platz bekommen hat. marburg wurde auerdem zweimal verlost. einmal 14 pltze und einmal 2 pltze innerhalb der kapazitt in einem gesonderten verfahren.

sollten wir da noch hoffen? ich wei es nicht, ich wei ehrlich gesagt gar nichts mehr....
ich wei nur dass ich jedes mal wenn das telefon klingelt einen anfall bekomme. 

aber ehrlich gesagt glaube ich nicht mehr an marburg.

----------


## meiro

ich krieg auch jedesmal nen anfall wenns telefon klingelt  :bhh:  
ich hoffe nicht das erst die benachrichtigt werden die einen platz haben,
dann soll lieber mein anwalt langsam sein!!

meiro

----------


## Medicino

Bei uns klingelts Telefon auch dauernd!...aber mein Anwalt hat noch nicht angerufen.  :kotzen:

----------


## Lenni

ich bin heut so in einer trauerstimmung, das glaubt ihr nicht. bin todunglcklich. so schlimm wars noch nie   :was ist das...?:   :Nixweiss:  

im kh war ich so ne harte sau (das htte mir niemand zugetraut damals, war ich doch immer so ein schchternes mdel) und jetzt bin ich fast am heulen. und irgendwie hab ich echt das gefhl dass mich niemand zuhause versteht.

aber nun schlu mit der heulerei. ein fnkchen hoffnung ist da noch.

----------


## Cerasus

Leute, Kopf hoch !  :peng:   Ich weiss noch wie es bei mir war. Habe insgesamt 
4 Semester gewartet, und pltzlich es war glaub ich so um den 16. Mrz damals vor 3 Jahren, da rief mich mein Anwalt vllig unvermitttelt an, dass es geklappt hatte. In Bezug darauf kann es Euch darauf passieren,dass Ihr von einem Tag auf den anderen umzieht und sofort losstudieren msst.  ::-angel:   Ich war damals vllig hinweg und bin erstmal vllig kopflos durch die Gegend gegast vor Freude und keine Woche spter,sa ich als ordentlicher Student in meinem Wunschstudium   :Top:  

Dass Ihr zu Beginn des Semsters noch Nachricht habt,muss nichts heien.Die von der Univerwaltung und die Anwlte kmpfen teilweise die ganzen ersten Wochen des Semesters um jeden einzelnen Platz.  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## larl

werdet ihr auch im falle eined miserfolges benachrichtigt? ich hab auch noch nix weiter gehrt.

lese gerade bei meinem anwalt, dass er noch keine losliste erhalten hat aber die auserwhlten schon benachrichtigt wurden. also briefksten kontrollieren.

----------


## meiro

aha, hab(in diesem fall) leider ein postfach und da kann ich erst samstag
wieder dran. also heits jetzt zeit vertreiben  :Grinnnss!:  

meiro

----------


## larl

ja ich auch erst morgen.bin schonein wenig nervs auch wenn man sich nich zuviel hoffnung machen sollte....*bibber*

----------


## meiro

montag is aber feiertag!?!

meiro

----------


## Lenni

in meinem briefkasten war nix

----------


## larl

bis jetzt auch leer ausgegangen bei mir. nur mein anwalt hat ne rechnun geschickt.

----------


## meiro

also bei mir war heute nichts im postfach  :grrrr....:  
das heit wohl aufs nchste semester hoffen.

meiro

----------


## larl

entweder das oder hoffen, dass die post wieder mal langsam is und dienstag ausliefert. vllt. kann es ja so sein..schn wrs  :Smilie:

----------


## meiro

stimm auch wieder. also erst mal bis dienstag warten.
was ein glck das wir die deutsche post haben  :Party:  

meiro

----------


## Lenni

fr mich heits noch auf heidelberg hoffen. meine vorletzte chance dieses ws.   :Oh nee...:  

wenigstens ein kleiner positiver erfolg heute. mein kpp wisch ist anerkannt worden. lpa`s sind ja manchmal komisch. jetzt in baw anerkannt knnen -falls ich woanders studieren sollte- die anderen lpa`s nicht so einfach sagen, "n wird nicht anerkannt." wrde sich ja schlecht machen wenns ein lpa anerkennt und das nchste blde zicken macht. somit bin ich da wenigstens auf der ganz sicheren seite. hach, wenn nur alles so einfach wre.

----------


## Lenni

ich hab mal ne frage an euch, vielleicht kanns mir jemand sicher sagen. wenn ich jetzt im ws 06/07 noch nen platz erhalte, und ihn dann zum ws 07/08 tauschen mchte, muss ich dann zum 1. fachsemester tauschen, oder zum 3.Fachsemester?

----------


## meiro

zum 3., aber das geht bei vielen unis nicht weil die verlangen
das man auch die gleiche scheinzahl hat. also vorher genau schauen!!!

meiro

----------


## Catha1987

Ich hab mal ne Frage, vielleicht kann mir da jemand von euch helfen.

In Marburg fngt das erste Semester immer zum WS an.
Wenn ich jetzt aber nen Platz frs Sommersemester bekommen habe, wrde ich ja jetzt ins 2. Semester einsteigen..
aber da fehlt mir jetzt ja richtig viel Stoff.
Bedeutet das also dass ich erst im WS 2007/08 richtig anfange?
 :Nixweiss:

----------


## bobbit

Richtig anfangen stimmt wohl   :Nixweiss:

----------


## Lenni

n, du kannst auch direkt im 2. anfangen. kannst halt nicht alle scheine machen. halt nur die, fr die man nichts aus dem ersten braucht. ne freundin von mir hats auch so gemacht. dann im ws ins erste und zum ss halt nochmal das zweite. das zweite machst du dann halt zweimal, aber beim zweiten mal ists gechillter weil du ja dann schon scheine hast  :hmmm...: 


@meiro: bist du dir da ganz sicher?

----------


## meiro

@Lenni
100%ig sicher bin ich nicht. aber genau die frage hab ich meinem
anwalt gestellt und der hat mir gesagt, ich solle mich bitte vorher genau informieren, weil es wohl unis gibt die auf gleiche scheinzahl bestehen!
er hat mir aber nicht gesagt welche unis das sind, betont nur immer wieder
vor einem tausch darauf zuachten. 
aber ich frag ihn nochmal, vielleicht sagt er mir ja welche unis das sind
und ich schau auch mal im netz.

meiro

----------


## landyjunky

Hi,

habe im Forum bei Askywalker gelesen, dass man Scheine auch ohne eingeschrieben zu sein, machen kann. Sich dann zum 3. Sem einzuklagen soll extrem easy sein?! Wie ist das mglich? Kann ich einfach zur Uni gehen und Scheine machen???? 

Nach 5 WS kotzt es mich langsam an, und als RA krieg ich nach 2 Jahren auch die Krise.....

----------


## Lenni

@meiro

danke, ist lieb von dir. wir knnen uns ja gegenseitig auf dem laufenden halten.

ich hab gerade bei frankfurt und heidelberg geschaut. da steht mit keinem wort "scheingleichheit". steht nur da, gleicher studiengang, gleiches fachsemester. nix von wegen scheinen. also demnach scheint das dort irgendwie leichter zu sein!?! 


seltsam ist das schon.

----------


## Lenni

meiro:

schau, hier:
http://www.uni-frankfurt.de/studium/...3d2al5ftckq0q5

und hier:

http://www.zuv.uni-heidelberg.de/stu.../merkblatt.htm


mit keinem wort erwhnt!!!!!

----------


## meiro

ich hab mich damit noch nich wirklich beschftigt,
will erst mal einen platz  :hmmm...:  
aber mein anwalt weit halt immer darauf hin,
dass ich bei den unis(die es betrifft, falls ich tauschen sollte)
genau nachfragen soll. 

meiro

----------


## niklasb

> ich hab mal ne frage an euch, vielleicht kanns mir jemand sicher sagen. wenn ich jetzt im ws 06/07 noch nen platz erhalte, und ihn dann zum ws 07/08 tauschen mchte, muss ich dann zum 1. fachsemester tauschen, oder zum 3.Fachsemester?


Getauscht werden knnen nur Vollstudienpltze. Die Grozahl der gelosten Pltze im Klageverfahren sind lediglich Teilstudienpltze. Hier ist kein Tausch mglich.

In aller Regel gilt: getauscht werden kann nur zwischen gleichen Fachsemestern.

Sollten die Scheine nicht gleich sein, musst du eine lngere Studienzeit (mit den verbundenen Gebhren) in Kauf nehmen, ansonsten ist das im Prinzip kein Hinderungsgrund.

----------


## Lenni

ich wei dass vorlufige und teilstudienpltze nicht getauscht werden knnen.

aber die info mit den scheinen ist gut, danke!

werde -wenn es soweit ist- dann nochmal mit meinem anwalt sprechen - der sollte es ja auch wissen. in jena gab es zb 06/07 endgltige studienpltze ber einen vergleich.
vielleicht lsst sich ja ber ein entsprechend gutes angebot ein vorlufiger schneller in einen endgltigen verwandeln, wer wei.


aber danke fr die info, bin ber jede info erfreut

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

Von den Leuten die ich kenne, die einen Studienplatz eingeklagt haben, kam zuerst ne Nachricht vom Anwalt, dass nen Teilzeitstudienplatz fr die gewhlte Person erklagt wurde und ein oder zwei Monate spter kam dann nen Brief, dass durch die Weiterfhrung der Klage nen Vollzeitstudienplatz erreicht wurde... Da das bei mehreren Personen der Fall war, glaube ich, dass das fter der Fall ist.

----------


## Lenni

wr ja geil wenn das nur 2 monate dauern wrde   :Top:

----------


## Catha1987

mann mann mann....
war also am Donnerstag in Marburg um mich einzuschreiben und dann sagte mir die Frau vom Dekanat, dass sie mir gleich mal alle Illusionen nimmt, sie werden nmlich in Revision gehen und dann kann es sein, dass ich in einigen Wochen meinen Studienplatz wieder verliere...

----------


## Medicino

Das ist wirklich Wahnsinn! Ich drck dir die Daumen, dass du deinen Platz behalten kannst!

----------


## Frizzy

aber kann man dann nicht im weiteren schritt gegen die revision vorgehen?

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

> aber kann man dann nicht im weiteren schritt gegen die revision vorgehen?


Ja, glaube der bleibt erstmal vorlufig bestehen und bis man endgltig rausgeklagt wird vergehen dann ein paar Semester in denen man schon Scheine sammeln und sich in ein hheres Semester einklagen kann... Hat mir mal ein Anwalt gesagt, evtl. ist das auch nicht mehr aktuell oder er wollte einen auch nur zu einer Klage in Marburg berreden, aber ich wrde einfach mal den Anwalt fragen was denn jetzt so geht  :hmmm...:

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

> wr ja geil wenn das nur 2 monate dauern wrde


Gibt vielleicht auch Ausnahmen, wenn Unis in Revision gehen oder so, aber ich denke den meisten Unis sind die Klger egal und die haben sich damit wohl auch abgefunden, dass immer ein paar Pltze an Klger abgegeben werden mssen.

----------


## Catha1987

Ja...ich muss mal mit meinem Anwalt sprechen...aber wenn man dann umzieht und sich gerade richtig einlebt, wre es halt ein Drama wenn man dann wieder rausgeschmissen wird...
Bei der Anmeldung wurd ich auf jedenfall extrem unfreundlich behandelt, ich hoffe das wird nchste Woche besser....

----------


## extrauterin

UFF......tiefstes beileid.

komisch,komisch...

----------


## kamillentee

hoffentlich klagen die unis schn dagegen und schmeien euch alle wieder raus...
wers so net packt rein zu kommen pech gehabt muss er halt warten mein gott.
und dann beschwert sich einer ber schlechte studienbedingungen bei den ganzen leuten die nix anderes zu tun haben als sich einzuklagen weil sie es im gegensatz zu anderen nicht geschafft haben die luschen

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

> hoffentlich klagen die unis schn dagegen und schmeien euch alle wieder raus...
> wers so net packt rein zu kommen pech gehabt muss er halt warten mein gott.
> und dann beschwert sich einer ber schlechte studienbedingungen bei den ganzen leuten die nix anderes zu tun haben als sich einzuklagen weil sie es im gegensatz zu anderen nicht geschafft haben die luschen


Die Frage ist halt, was die Luschen machen sollen, whrend sie warten.
Einem Real- oder Hauptschler die ohnehin knappen Ausbildungspltze wegnehmen?
Durch die Welt reisen und whrend man durch geistige Unttigkeit verbldet das Geld raushaun, durch das man auch eine Klage finanzieren knnte?
Da ist eine Klage einfach noch das Sinnvollste, ausserdem ist es auch nicht so, dass ein Klger einmal klagt und dann sofort einen Platz bekommt, bei vielen Unis kann man die Pltze die durch Klage frei werden an einer Hand abzhlen.

----------


## Frizzy

> hoffentlich klagen die unis schn dagegen und schmeien euch alle wieder raus...
> wers so net packt rein zu kommen pech gehabt muss er halt warten mein gott.
> und dann beschwert sich einer ber schlechte studienbedingungen bei den ganzen leuten die nix anderes zu tun haben als sich einzuklagen weil sie es im gegensatz zu anderen nicht geschafft haben die luschen


na dich mchte ich sehen, wenn es bei dir mit ner zulassung auf einmal doch nicht klappt.... aber so wie du redest gehrst du offensichtlich zu den oberen 10000 der deutschen bevlkerung - aber ich find das gut: kluge kpfe braucht das land! 
ne ernsthaft: was soll denn so ein kommentar schon wieder? stehst sicherlich nicht allein mit deiner meinung, aber wenn man keine ahnung hat, einfach mal.................  leg du doch erstmal ein hbsches abi hin und dann fang auf dem einzig wahren weg an zu studieren!

----------


## Medicino

@Kamillentee

Du hast einfach keine Ahnung...  :kotzen:

----------


## TAssO

1.Der Abiturdurchschnitt spiegelt nicht wirklich die Leistungen oder Fhigkeiten eines Schlers wieder.
2.Der Abiturdurchschnitt hat mit dem Erfolg im Medizinstudium nicht so viel zu tun.
Oder wie seht ihr das?
Und wer sagt, dass der 1er Abiturient ein guter Arzt werden muss?
Du willst Arzt werden,um Menschen auf diese,spezielle Art zu helfen?Du erbringst Opfer und lernst wie ein Wahnsinniger fr dieses Ziel?

Wer zum Teufel hat das recht dich daran zu hindern?

----------


## gabe

ruhig blut.

es hat sich einfach gezeigt, dass die dn zu einem groen teil mit dem erfolg im studium und den fhigkeiten korreliert.
natrlich wird nicht aus jedem 1er abi ein gutes stex. aber aus 10 einser abis werden einfach bessere stex als aus 10 drei-komma abis. ist einfach so.

es ist also nur fair wenn die dn zu einem teil zur auswahl herangezogen wird. als ausschliessliches kriterium ist es natrlich fragwrdig. g aber hat ein recht gutes system, wo die note etwas die hlfte zhlt und dazu andere skills bewertet werden. (nur der vollstndigkeit halber: beim g-system gibt es natrlich ein anderes problem: die abis aus den lndern werden gleich gewertet).

----------


## madniki

lest mal den abischnitt und die zukunftsplne von kamillentee

http://www.medi-learn.de/medizinstud...742#post446742

----------


## Medicino

unglaublich...peinlich, sich dann so hier ber andere auszulassen!

----------


## Xylamon

Wieso ist das peinlich? Man kann durchaus gegen das Klagen sein, ich finde das moralisch gesehen auch keinen guten Weg, akzeptiere das aber als Anhnger eines demokratischen Rechtstaats.

----------


## Smithers

Wie werden die erklagten Pltze geschaffen?? Mssen da andere Anwrter verzichten oder gibt es zustzliche Pltze??

----------


## agouti_lilac

Die Unis werden mit der Begrndung verklagt, dass sie noch freie Kapazitten haben, die sie nicht ausgefllt haben.

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

> Wie werden die erklagten Pltze geschaffen?? Mssen da andere Anwrter verzichten oder gibt es zustzliche Pltze??


Es gibt zustzliche Pltze, diese werden nach Abschluss aller Nachrckverfahren vergeben... Bei manchen Unis ist nach diesen Nachrckverfahren auch nach dem Berechnungsschlssel kein Platz mehr, da gehen die Klger dann halt leer aus.

----------


## Smithers

Wieso werden nicht bei allen Unis alle Pltze mit Nachrckern besetzt?

----------


## yzBastian

> Wieso werden nicht bei allen Unis alle Pltze mit Nachrckern besetzt?


Weil diese sonst durch die Uni gar nicht besetzt werden wrden.  :hmmm...:

----------


## reinforcement

und was ist dann der klagepunkt? (sorry bin bei diesem thema garnicht drinne)

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

> und was ist dann der klagepunkt? (sorry bin bei diesem thema garnicht drinne)


Soweit ich weiss gibt es Formeln, die hauptschlich auf die Menge des Lehrpersonals ausgelegt sind, d.h. je mehr Lehrpersonal, desto mehr Studenten mssten auch zugelassen werden.
Die Unis vergeben diese Pltze aber einfach nicht, auch nicht an Nachrcker, das kann auch sinnvoll sein, da evtl. manche Rumlichkeiten die fr bestimmte Veranstaltungen vorgesehen sind, zu klein sind oder aus was weiss ich fr Grnden, evtl. auch wegen weniger Pltzen die in der Klinik vorhanden sind.
Bei dieser erwhnten Formel gibt es glaube ich auch einen Ermessensspielraum, die Klagen zielen darauf ab, den Ermessensspielraum vllig auszunutzen, also dass die Unis auch wirklich die maximale Anzahl an Studenten studieren lassen, die Kapazitt die diese Formel vorgibt, also vllig ausnutzen.
Ich erhebe aber keinen Anspruch auf Richtigkeit, habe das nur mal so erklrt bekommen, d.h. ein Klger nimmt keinem einen Platz weg, ein Klger macht hchstens die Studienbedingungen fr die anderen Studenten schlechter   :hmmm...:

----------


## reinforcement

ahhh okay.........ja das seh ich ein.....
da find ich eine klage auch gerechtfertigt......(wnsch euch viel glck damit)

----------


## jmc.med

hi...

weiss jmd zufllig wie BOCHUM ausgegangen ist?


thx

----------


## Medicino

Bochum is auch nicht viel rausgekommen. Ich wei es nicht mehr genau, aber es waren entweder 5 oder 6 Pltze auf ber 500 Klger.  :kotzen:

----------


## extrauterin

woher weisst du dass es 500 waren?

mist....dachte bochum knnt was werden....

gru

----------


## Medicino

ich hab von meinem anwalt so nen wisch gekriegt...ich mein den offiziellen beschluss vom gericht und da steht drin, dass das gericht es als gerecht empfindet die studienpltze in einem losverfahren an die ber 500 antragssteller zu verlosen.

----------


## M.C.K

Na herzlichen Glckwunsch!
Da kann man Bochum wohl vergessen. Jetzt steht nur noch Heidelberg aus, bin mal gespannt unter wievielen Bewerbern da ausgelost wird.
Die News msste ja bald kommen.

----------


## Dr.Tommy

rostock ist auch noch offen, aber diese jahr ist es ja zum   :kotzen:   en

----------


## Medicino

> rostock ist auch noch offen, aber diese jahr ist es ja zum    en


seh ich genauso

----------


## Lenni

wie schn dass sich mein anwalt derzeit gar nicht meldet   :schnarch...:  
was macht der? in der karibik am strand liegen oder wie?

heidelberg.................BITTE!

----------


## Lenni

nix mehr los hier. resignation?   :was ist das...?:

----------


## extrauterin

die 6 pltze in bochum werden in den n. tagen verlost!

und jetzt ist wochenende.......

----------


## Lenni

ist mir klar das we ist. war gestern und die tage davor aber nicht  :hmmm...:

----------


## studekrem

> Ich wnsche uns beiden auch ganz ganz viel Glck.
> Bei mir ist es genauso. Aber viele Freunde von mir haben eben kein Verstndnis, sagen: "Mach halt was anderes! Was? So lange warten.... bist doch bekloppt!"
> 
> Das Problem bei mir ist leider, dass meine Eltern immer mehr Druck ausben. Wollen auch dass ich was anderes mache, genau wie mein Bruder. Nur mein Leben seit der 9. Klasse habe ich mit Praktika, Auslandspraktika, ect. darauf ausgelegt. Und nun hat man schon drei Jahre gewartet.
> 
> Ich wei ich komme hier vielen nervig rber, aber ich bin eben ein Mensch der gern mal etwas raus lsst.   
> 
> Ich wnsche es mir doch so sehr. Hab schon alles versucht. Mediziner beim Bund (alles geschaft inkl. Meditest - nur die Offz-Eignung war nicht gut genug. Ich war zum Schlu auf Platz 20 von 12 mglichen Studienpltzen und knapp 200 gesamt-positiv-geprften Bewerbern)
> 
> ...


Als was kann man denn in der Pathologie arbeiten? Oder hast du ein Praktikum gemacht?

----------


## medicus164

Praktikum.

Es hatte sich nur so gut eingespielt dass ich ein bei der Arbeit untersttzt habe ^^.

----------


## Lenni

sind die pltze in bochum nun verlost?

hd wird erst mitte mai verlost. das zieht sich immer mehr.   :kotzen:

----------


## medicus164

hmm.... wei denn jemnad wann mit den ersten Ergebnissen fr die Klagen vom SS zu rechenen ist?

Greeeeeeeetz medicus164

----------


## Lenni

tbingen voraussichtlich erste maiwoche

----------


## medicus164

@ Lenni.

Hey meinst Du wirklich dass schon in der ersten Maiwoche, fr die Klagen vom Sommersemester 2007, in Tbingen entschieden wird?

Darf ich fragen woher Du diese Info hast?

Hast Du in Tbingen geklagt? Soll sehr teuer dort sein.  :grrrr....: 

Hatte erst ende Juni anfang Juli mit den ersten Ergebnissen gerechenet.

Und mal ehrlich gesagt, hab ich nach diesen Wintersemenster ein nicht so tolles Gefhl. Von meinen 12 Unis die ich hatte sind nur bei der Hlfte Pltze rausgesprungen.
Wird das Klagen Deiner Meinung nach immer aussichtsloser? Hab das Gefhl die Unis schieben langasm aber sicher nen Riegel vor. 

Viele Gre und viel Glck:

medicus164

----------


## Lenni

> @ Lenni.
> 
> Hey meinst Du wirklich dass schon in der ersten Maiwoche, fr die Klagen vom Sommersemester 2007, in Tbingen entschieden wird?
> 
> Darf ich fragen woher Du diese Info hast?


von meinem anwalt. der ist eigentlich eine recht gute informationsquelle. aber er hat natrlich auch nicht immer recht was die termine angeht. heidelberg wird ja auch von woche zu woche verschoben.





> Hast Du in Tbingen geklagt? Soll sehr teuer dort sein.


ja, ich hab zum ws so ziemlich alles verklagt. dieses sose nun auch wieder. ich verklage auch teure unis, da ich dort etwas -wenn auch nur geringfgig-grere chancen sehe (und mein anwalt auch) sieht man ja bei hd, dort sieht es nicht schlecht aus.
ich war immer der ansicht, man sollte -wenn man schon klagt und die kohle durch den kamin schiet- auch alle, wirklich alle mglichkeiten nutzen.




> Und mal ehrlich gesagt, hab ich nach diesen Wintersemenster ein nicht so tolles Gefhl. Von meinen 12 Unis die ich hatte sind nur bei der Hlfte Pltze rausgesprungen.
> Wird das Klagen Deiner Meinung nach immer aussichtsloser? Hab das Gefhl die Unis schieben langasm aber sicher nen Riegel vor.


bei mir (ich klage allerdings fr humanmedizin) sind auch einige unis einfach so weggefallen. 
das klagen wird schwieriger, ohne zweifel. ich hab einige bekannte die vor jahren denselben weg gingen und kein einziger musste so lange warten wie ich. es haben auch alle der klger die ich so kenne damals einen platz erhalten. heute ist es einfach nicht mehr so. jedenfalls nicht in der ersten runde. wer lange genug dabei bleibt bekommt aber -MEINER ANSICHT NACH- einen platz. wer nach 1 oder 2 durchgngen aufhrt bzw. nur 8 unis verklagt, der hat schlichtweg nicht auf seinen anwalt gehrt. es ist eben auch eine geldfrage. leute, die das klagen halbherzig betreiben, haben halt auch stark verminderte chancen.
just my 2 cents!
jeder kann eine andere meinung haben. ich jedenfalls zieh es durch bis ich einen platz habe, und ich bin auch trotz allem noch optimistisch. beschwerdeverfahren gibts ja auch noch, es ist ja nicht alles nur mit dem eilverfahren abgehandelt.

ich wnsch uns beiden und allen verbliebenen so viel glck wie nur geht.

bei mir ist das glas halbvoll und nicht halbleer  :hmmm...: 

lg

----------


## medicus164

@ Lenni.

Find echt klasse wie Du argumentierst.

Stimme Dir zu. Ja auch ich habe alles mitgenommen, was mir mein Anwalt geraten hat. Auch jetzt im SS werde ich auch alles mitnehmen. - Auch die TEUREN.^^
Ich arbeite hart dafr, dass ich es mir erlauben kann.

Nochmal zu Tbingen. Ich  musste einen Antrag bis 15.01. an die Uni direkt geschickt haben. War es bei Dir auch so? Ich habe immer zu Bedenken, dass dieser auch angekommen ist.

Ist ja auch soo ne Sache.

Ich wnsche uns und den anderen natrlich auch erdenklich viel Glck.   :Blush:

----------


## Lenni

das mit den antrgen macht alles mein anwalt selbststndig, da muss ich nichts sagen oder tun. ich muss ab und an prozevollmachten unterschreiben und an ihn schicken, mehr allerdings nicht. mein anwalt ist klasse, der hat alle frhen antrge eingeleitet, damit ich spter entscheiden kann.

ich hab auch ein teil des geldes fr die klagen erarbeitet. werde auch weiterhin dafr arbeiten. 

lg und alles gute weiterhin. wir kommen auch bald zum zuge  :hmmm...:

----------


## [N]eo[C]ortex

also ich muss es jetzt einfach los werden:

noch vorm abi wusste ich mein abi wurd um 2,0 oder 2,1 liegen und weils so schnell wie mglich weiter gehen sollte habe ich gleich geklagt, meine anwltin riet mir 12 unis zu verklagen und ich lies die olle zippe auch machen!

jetzt habe ich 5800€ bezahlt, bzw (glcklicherweise) meine eltern und es hat nichts gebracht. aufgrund der tatsache, dass anwlte dieser art (hochschulrecht) seit 2001 werbung machen knnen, ist die zahl der klger explodiert. frher hat man 50 pltze an ner uni rausgeklagt und die wurden verteilt jetzt mssen die 50 unter 800 Klgern verlost werden, da muss man keine stochastik gehabt haben um zu merken dass es sich nicht lohnt.

rausgeschmissenes geld! ich wollt es nicht glauben, dass es umsonst sein wrde...ich dachte mir,: "bei sooo viel geld, das MUSS n platz geben"

jetzt habe ich ein jahr verlorenb und warte auf ne zusage aus ungarn, die in 2 monaten kommen wird, oder eine zusage aus sterreich!

MEIN FEHLER:
htte ich es gelassen, htte ich nahtlos nachm abi mit dem studium in ungarn anfangen knnen, wrde nchstes jahr hier mit der klinik anfangen und htte mit dem geld ne weltreise machen knnen.


denkt mal drber nach.

----------


## Nip//Tuck

> also ich muss es jetzt einfach los werden:
> 
> noch vorm abi wusste ich mein abi wurd um 2,0 oder 2,1 liegen und weils so schnell wie mglich weiter gehen sollte habe ich gleich geklagt, meine anwltin riet mir 12 unis zu verklagen und ich lies die olle zippe auch machen!
> 
> jetzt habe ich 5800 bezahlt, bzw (glcklicherweise) meine eltern und es hat nichts gebracht. aufgrund der tatsache, dass anwlte dieser art (hochschulrecht) seit 2001 werbung machen knnen, ist die zahl der klger explodiert. frher hat man 50 pltze an ner uni rausgeklagt und die wurden verteilt jetzt mssen die 50 unter 800 Klgern verlost werden, da muss man keine stochastik gehabt haben um zu merken dass es sich nicht lohnt.
> 
> rausgeschmissenes geld! ich wollt es nicht glauben, dass es umsonst sein wrde...ich dachte mir,: "bei sooo viel geld, das MUSS n platz geben"
> 
> jetzt habe ich ein jahr verlorenb und warte auf ne zusage aus ungarn, die in 2 monaten kommen wird, oder eine zusage aus sterreich!
> ...


"olle zippe"
deine anwltin ist nicht zufllig eine freundliche dame aus bonn?!
wenn ja, wei ich recht genau was du meinst, von der sollte man meiner ansicht nach lieber die finger lassen....

----------


## [N]eo[C]ortex

JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA kennst du sie?


hast du auch erfahrung gemacht mit ihr? woher kennst du sie?

sie hat meinen bruder erfolgreich eingeklagt...aber das waren noch andere zeiten....

----------


## Nip//Tuck

achso, meine einschtzung zum thema studienplatzklage fehlt ja noch:

aaaaaaaalso:

ich habe vor etwas ber einem jahr einen platz in mnchen erhalten (das war die massenzulassung von 130 studenten)

ich studiere also schon 2 semester hier und wir sind noch immer die "einklger"...

wir haben damals sehr viel geld dafr latzen mssen und im nachhinein muss ich sagen: das war es auch wert...

wenn man die , naja es werden wohl alles in allem an die 7k gewesen sein, gegen das aufrechnet, was man in einem jahr wartezeit an spterem gehalt verliert ist das das kleinere bel...

LEIDER gibt es ja aber keine erfolgsgarantie und es ist reine glckssache letztendlich ausgelost zu werden.
ich kann es euch gut nachfhlen, wie es ist, einen brief mit dem absender des ra zu erhalten, ihn in der hoffnung zu ffnen, es sei endlich die langersehnte zusage und es ist dann doch nur wieder die absage nr. 10...
ich glaube ich habe vor der zusage, die telefonisch an meinem geburtstag kam, wirklich 10-11 solcher briefe erhalten.

leider wird es scheinbar immer schwieriger zu klagen, wie ich hier hre, da einige unis jetzt wirklich ihre kapazitten ausschpfen- mnchen hat z.b. nach unserer Klage prventiv nachstes ws 130 studenten mehr zum studium zugelassen...

naja nun zum studium als einklger:

nochmal-ich habe es nie bedauert, es getan zu haben...
unser alltag sieht hier folgendermaen aus:

einklger haben hier alle eine matrikelnr. mit die mit einer 3 beginnt, sind also immer gut zu identifizieren, weiter sind wir immer zusammen in kurse eingeteilt, also fast immer isoliert von den regulren studenten.
auch sind wir nicht in gruppe a,b,oder c, nein, wir sind immer gruppe xx

von komilitonen kommen so einige bissige sprche und von den akademischen lehrern sowieso hufig dumme kommentare wie: aha, unsere gerichtsmediziner also...
ein prof sagte mal zu einem kommilitonen auf eine frage hin: naja das werde ich ihnen nicht sagen, fr einen eingeklagten studienplatz kann man ja wohl einige unannehmlichkeiten in kauf nehmen...

nur blech also!

trotz allem- mir ist das recht egal- auch wenn auch schon mal einige klausuren, die grtenteils von einklgern geschrieben wurde etwas schwerer war als in den jahren davor.
eigentlichkommen wir hier alle gut klar und es sind auch noch fast alle dabei!!

also- kopf hoch, wenn der langersehnte brief kommt ist all der rger vergessen!

gre aus mnchen

----------


## Nip//Tuck

> JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA kennst du sie?
> 
> 
> hast du auch erfahrung gemacht mit ihr? woher kennst du sie?
> 
> sie hat meinen bruder erfolgreich eingeklagt...aber das waren noch andere zeiten....


ja, ich kenne frau, nennen wir sie frau Miieesen...
habe selbst schlechte erfahrungen mit ihr gemacht und letztendlich woanders geklagt..
da wir uns in einem ffentlichen forum befinden sage ich mal: sie hat mich ber die zu erwartenden tatschlichen kosten (ihre anwaltsgebhr betreffend) etwas im dunkeln gelassen...
da es sich um ein mndlich gefhrtes gesprch handelte konnte ich es ihr leider nicht beweisen...
das gleiche hat sie bei einem kommilitonen gemacht, der letztendlich einen platz bekam, danach aber so klamm war, dass er das studium hier erst 1 sem spter aufnehmen konnte

----------


## Scienceman

boa, echt krass , was hier teilweise geschildert wird ! 6000€ htt ich z.b. nicht, um einfach mal "versuchen" sich einzuklagen! davon kann man sich ja nen guten gebrauchtwagen holen oder gar nen neuwagen, wenn man noch etwas drauflegt!
will mich nicht beschweren,wirklich nicht. es ist eher nen mix aus schock und achtung. find es echt krass, dass einige von euch einfach mal dafr bereit sind!

----------


## [N]eo[C]ortex

hehe, frau miiiesen ist gut...ok, wir reden ber die selbe person...man die welt ist echt klein..

ja mit mnchen kann ich mich erinnern, ich war in mnchen auch dabei, wurde leider nicht gelost.

was die kosten angeht: ich habe alles schriftlich, und ich habe "rabatt" bekommen, weil mein bruder bei ihr war vor 10 jahren....

also ich glaube ich werde es so machen:

wenn sie mir das klagen "kostenlos" macht, wenn ich aus ungarn komme, dann bleibe ich bei ihr, wenn nicht, suche ich mir einen neuen anwalt...

----------


## [N]eo[C]ortex

@FirezzAbi07:

wenn man verzweifelt ist, tut man alles....wenn man die mglichkeit hat....(im brigen hat mir die anwltin im vornherein schon gesagt, dass die wahrscheinlichkeit nur bei so ca. 40% liegen drfte)

im nachhinein bereue ich es (weil ich eben keinen platz erhalten habe) 

@Nip//Tuck: kannst du mir ber pn name und anschrift deines anwaltes nennen, fr den fall wenn ich aus ungarn wieder komme....das wre sehr nett, und ich wre dir sehr verbunden!

----------


## Lenni

dazu kann ich noch sagen dass eine gute klage im beschwerdeverfahren mit dem anwalt steht und fllt.

eine bekannte von mir ist in ffm eingeklagt, studiert in der klinik&kommt bald ins pj.
es kommt wohl auf die uni an, dort wurde sie bestens behandelt, wie ein reg. student.

----------


## Nip//Tuck

> dazu kann ich noch sagen dass eine gute klage im beschwerdeverfahren mit dem anwalt steht und fllt.
> 
> eine bekannte von mir ist in ffm eingeklagt, studiert in der klinik&kommt bald ins pj.
> es kommt wohl auf die uni an, dort wurde sie bestens behandelt, wie ein reg. student.


klar kommt es das!

die lmu legt allgemein eine gewisse arroganz an den tag und da passen unwrdige einklger (so wurde es uns schon vermittelt) einfach nicht rein!

egal, komme sehr gut klar und sammel schein um schein!

manchen dozenten interessiert es einen sch**, wie du zum studium gekommen bist, solang er sieht dass du dich bemhst und dein bestes gibt...kommt immer drauf an...

----------


## Lenni

an die lmu komm ich eh nicht. das verfahren ist schon abgeschlossen...

mich zieht es aus privaten grnden nach ffm und falls ich tauschen kann werd ich es in jedem fall versuchen. 

abgesehen davon ist es mir auch -so wie dir- scheiegal wie mich leute behandeln die mich nicht kennen. sollen sie urteilen. es steht ihnen nicht zu und deshalb ist es mir so egal, als wenn ein reissack in china umfallen wrde.

ich kmpfe um meinen traum und lass ihn mir sicherlich nicht durch profs und kommolitonen kaputtmachen. 

lg

----------


## M.C.K

> @Nip//Tuck: kannst du mir ber pn name und anschrift deines anwaltes nennen, fr den fall wenn ich aus ungarn wieder komme....das wre sehr nett, und ich wre dir sehr verbunden!


Wer sagt dass du nen Anwalt brauchst wenn du aus Ungarn wieder kommst?
Letztes Jahr wurden alle irgendwo bernommen.

----------


## Lenni

wer sagt, dass er keinen braucht?
bs er aus ungarn wieder kommt haben sich wahrscheinlich sehr viele dinge gendert. ob zum positiven oder negativen....fakt ist, dass es nachwievor zu wenig klinikpltze gibt. auerdem sind da noch die ganzen studis aus d mit ihren teilpltzen. die wollen auch in die klinik. 
auerdem ist es immer gut sich vorher schonmal zu informieren!

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

Teilweise sind die Ungarnstudenten ja glaube ich auch nur in sterreich untergekommen und ob wirklich JEDER untergekommen ist bezweifle ich auch, habe da im Internet schon gegenteiliges gehrt - wobei das wiederum auch nur Gerchte sein knnten, die von Leuten gestreut wurden, die gerne in Ungarn studieren wrden.
Die Chance auf einen Platz durch Klage ist nach 4 Semestern Ungarn jedenfalls hher, als ohne 4 Semester Ungarn.
Und sich fr den Fall der Flle zu erkundigen, welcher Anwalt gut ist, ist natrlich auch nicht von Nachteil.

Und um nochmal auf die Klagen zum SoSe 07 zurckzukommen: Scheint doch kaum weniger Klger als im WiSe 06/07 zu geben, sieht fast so aus, als ob es entgegen anderer Vorhersagen der Anwlte pro Uni mehr Klger wren  :grrrr....: 
Aber fr die Pltze die verlost werden, knnen wir uns ja schonmal gegenseitig die Daumen drcken   :Top: 

Was mich am meisten rgern wrde, wre ja, wenn ich in 1-2 Jahren einfach so nen Studienplatz durch Wartezeit statt durch Klage bekommen wrde und so einfach nur nen Haufen Geld einfach zum Fenster rausgeworfen htte.   :Aufgepasst!:

----------


## Puschel05

klagt ihr eigentlich alle frs 1. Semester oder fr ein hheres, denn da sollen die chancen viel besser stehen.

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

> klagt ihr eigentlich alle frs 1. Semester oder fr ein hheres, denn da sollen die chancen viel besser stehen.


Ich klage frs 1.Semester.

----------


## Lenni

auch erstes.

----------


## Nip//Tuck

> klagt ihr eigentlich alle frs 1. Semester oder fr ein hheres, denn da sollen die chancen viel besser stehen.


kann man frs hhere fs nicht eh nur klagen wenn man scho scheine hat?!

wnsche euch allen viel glck, es ist wirklch tzend immer auf den platz/brief zu warten, kenne es ja...

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

> kann man frs hhere fs nicht eh nur klagen wenn man scho scheine hat?!


Korrekt

----------


## Puschel05

ja, man brauch schon scheine. aber das macht doch nix.  :Grinnnss!:   Wnsch euch auch allen viel Glck.  :Top:

----------


## extrauterin

das ist aber arg kurz gedacht

.....wenn berhaupt gedacht.

----------


## Medigoe

kurze Info: Nein, man braucht keinen einzigen Schein, um fr ein hheres FS zu klagen. Das klingt zwar schwachsinnig, ist aber mglich. Man muss nur bereits einmal im 1. Fachsemester zugelassen worden sein. Danach kann man fr das 2. klagen OHNE einen einzigen Schein. Das ist nur Formalittenspielerei. 
Euch noch viel Erfolg!

----------


## extrauterin

....klagen in hhere semester ist doch nur dann wirklich sinnvoll wenn du nicht an deine wunschuni gekommen bist,hm?

in unserem fall klagen wir doch, weil wir berhaupt eine zulassung wollen!
danke fr die tipps......

ich liebe dieses forum
ich hasse dieses forum

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

> kurze Info: Nein, man braucht keinen einzigen Schein, um fr ein hheres FS zu klagen. Das klingt zwar schwachsinnig, ist aber mglich. Man muss nur bereits einmal im 1. Fachsemester zugelassen worden sein. Danach kann man fr das 2. klagen OHNE einen einzigen Schein. Das ist nur Formalittenspielerei. 
> Euch noch viel Erfolg!


Bei meinem Anwalt muss ich aber immer unterschreiben, dass ich in Deutschland noch nie einen Platz fr Humanmedizin hatte... Muss man das beim Einklagen in hhere Fachsemester nicht auch?

----------


## Lenni

na, wenn man nen quereinstieg in ein hheres fachsemester ber den anwalt erzwingen will, dann wohl schon. wenn es nur um einen uniwechsel geht und man einen platz sicher hat...dann wohl nicht.

aber das interessiert mich eh nur peripher, da ich berhaupt eine zulassung will.

----------


## Puschel05

also, wenn man in ein hheres z.B 2. Fachsemester Humnamedizin klagen will, dann meistens nicht weil man schon Medizin studiert sondern weil man seinen Studiengagn z.B aus Zahnmdizin wecheln will oder weil man extern studiert hat..... jedenfalls meistens.

----------


## Medigoe

> Bei meinem Anwalt muss ich aber immer unterschreiben, dass ich in Deutschland noch nie einen Platz fr Humanmedizin hatte... Muss man das beim Einklagen in hhere Fachsemester nicht auch?


Ja frs erste FS. Wenn dein Platz dann "sicher" ist, dann musst du schon an der Uni bleiben bzw. dich einfach so regulr bewerben, wenn du wechseln willst; sonst geht das nicht mehr mit dem klagen.
Ich bin  z.B. in Ulm nach 3 Wochen rausgeflogen, hab keinen Kurs mitmachen knnen, weil ich auch ein Nachrcker in dem Klageverfahren war und konnte dann frs 2. FS mit wesentlich hheren Chancen klagen (weil ich ja den Platz wieder verloren hatte). Also ne Wunschuni kann man sich dadruch trotzdem nicht aussuchen; geht nur darum, dass man entweder in Medizin ein Semester eingeschrieben war auch ohne Scheine oder auch, dass man z.B. aus einem Biostudium Scheine angerechnet bekommt und dadurch frs 2. FS klagen kann. Drck euch die Daumen!

----------


## Lenni

das zieht sich und zieht sich.

----------


## Linda.1001

:Grinnnss!:  Das hrt sich ja gut an...wie und an welcher Uni hast du denn ein Externes Studium hingekriegt, die Scheine fr Anatomie und Bio f. Mediziner sind doch meistens gesperrt?
Das mit dem Einklagen ins 2.FS kenn ich auch, aber das geht ja auch nur wenn die da einen Platz wg. Studienabbruch oder Trockensemester eines Studis frei haben, oder?

P.S. Ich weiss, ich bin neugierig.  :Blush:

----------


## Puschel05

@ Linda: nein, das stimmt nicht ganz, Quereinsteigen kannst du nur wenn jemand sein Studium unterbrochen hat, klagen in ein hheres basiert ebenfalls auf dem auerkapazitren Prinzip.  :Top:

----------


## Linda.1001

> kurze Info: Nein, man braucht keinen einzigen Schein, um fr ein hheres FS zu klagen. Das klingt zwar schwachsinnig, ist aber mglich. Man muss nur bereits einmal im 1. Fachsemester zugelassen worden sein. Danach kann man fr das 2. klagen OHNE einen einzigen Schein. Das ist nur Formalittenspielerei. 
> Euch noch viel Erfolg!


  :Grinnnss!:  Das klingt aber auch nicht schlecht! Was bedeutet das denn jetzt, muss ich alle Scheine oder nur ein paar haben?
Muss ich von der ZVS zugelassen sein im 1.Semester oder geht das auch wenn ich durch eine Klage bzw. einstweilige Verfgung zugelassen wurde und nur ein paar wenige Scheine oder evtl. gar keine? ~great chance oder eher ~no chance

Die werden doch keinen Pseudo-Studi ins 2.FS lassen oder doch?
Da wre ja der Brdokratiewahnsinn ad abstrusum getrieben oder?

----------


## Linda.1001

das hab ich jetzt nich ganz verstanden... du hast aber alle oder fast alle erstsemester scheine da oder? Und ins 1.FS biste dann durch ne Kapazittsklage gelangt?

----------


## Linda.1001

> die 6 pltze in bochum werden in den n. tagen verlost!
> 
> und jetzt ist wochenende.......



Bochum lsst doch gar nicht frs SS zu in Medizin... oder doch?

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

> Bochum lsst doch gar nicht frs SS zu in Medizin... oder doch?


Das ist noch die Klage vom letzten Wintersemester.

----------


## Linda.1001

> hoffentlich klagen die unis schn dagegen und schmeien euch alle wieder raus...
> wers so net packt rein zu kommen pech gehabt muss er halt warten mein gott.
> und dann beschwert sich einer ber schlechte studienbedingungen bei den ganzen leuten die nix anderes zu tun haben als sich einzuklagen weil sie es im gegensatz zu anderen nicht geschafft haben die luschen


Mit so wenig Verstndnis bzw. Einfhlungsvermgen als Arzt? Na dann Prost Mahlzeit fr die Patienten.   :dagegen:

----------


## Linda.1001

> Das ist noch die Klage vom letzten Wintersemester.


Ach Du lieber Himmel, und wann wird meine Klage dann frs SS 07 bearbeitet? Im Oktober? Au weia!  :Keks:  

Apropos, hat jemand schonmal mit nem RA aus Berlin geklagt? 
Mein RA meinte, erst kme die einstweilige Verfgung und Antrag auf ausserkapazitres Zulassungsverfahren,dann die Klage.
Die ZVS Frist-Klage (naja,ihr wisst schon was ich meine, die ZVS Klage) sei das nicht sondern Kapazittsklage. Der ist immer so kurz angebunden, weil er keine Zeit fr die Beratung am Tele hat. 

Verstehe momentan, auch nach Lektre der Beitrge der anderen nur noch Bahnhof. Luft das bei mir jetzt richtig? Habe Panik.....

----------


## Medigoe

Falls es gerade noch um mich geht @Lina.1001:
Ich hatte in Ulm keinen einzigen Schein gemacht, bin dort aber durch "Klage" (die tatschlichen rechtlichen Schritte mal auer acht gelassen *g*) frs 1.FS zugelassen worden. Dort bin ich gleich wieder rausgeworfen worden und habe dann in Gttingen ein Semester spter einen Platz ebenfalls frs erste FS bekommen. Mein Anwalt hat hier bei allen Klagen eine Zulassung frs 2. und hilfsweise frs 1. FS eingereicht. Daraufhin habe ich zwei Zulassungen bekommen. Eine in Gttingen, dort war aus Kapazittsgrnden keine Zulassung frs 2. FS mglich. Eine zweite Zulassung bekam ich in Mnchen, dort frs zweite Fachsemester, nur weil ich schon ein Semester auf dem Papier in medizin eingeschrieben war!!! Also wird die Brokratie hier ad absurdum getrieben. Aber hier mal ein paar Zahlen: In G klagten ber 550 in dem Semester damals und 70 pltze sind rausgesprungen frs erste FS; in Mnchen warens soweit ich weiss 32 frs zweite FS und es wurden 26 Pltze vergeben. So in etwa waren die Zahlen. Mein Platz in G kam einfach eher, da war die Klage in Mnchen auch schon gelaufen, aber diesen Studienplatz in Mnchen durfte ich dann folglich nicht mehr annehmen. Ich hoffe, dass dir das weiter hilft  :Smilie:

----------


## Linda.1001

> Falls es gerade noch um mich geht @Lina.1001:
> Ich hatte in Ulm keinen einzigen Schein gemacht, bin dort aber durch "Klage" (die tatschlichen rechtlichen Schritte mal auer acht gelassen *g*) frs 1.FS zugelassen worden. Dort bin ich gleich wieder rausgeworfen worden und habe dann in Gttingen ein Semester spter einen Platz ebenfalls frs erste FS bekommen. Mein Anwalt hat hier bei allen Klagen eine Zulassung frs 2. und hilfsweise frs 1. FS eingereicht. Daraufhin habe ich zwei Zulassungen bekommen. Eine in Gttingen, dort war aus Kapazittsgrnden keine Zulassung frs 2. FS mglich. Eine zweite Zulassung bekam ich in Mnchen, dort frs zweite Fachsemester, nur weil ich schon ein Semester auf dem Papier in medizin eingeschrieben war!!! Also wird die Brokratie hier ad absurdum getrieben. Aber hier mal ein paar Zahlen: In G klagten ber 550 in dem Semester damals und 70 pltze sind rausgesprungen frs erste FS; in Mnchen warens soweit ich weiss 32 frs zweite FS und es wurden 26 Pltze vergeben. So in etwa waren die Zahlen. Mein Platz in G kam einfach eher, da war die Klage in Mnchen auch schon gelaufen, aber diesen Studienplatz in Mnchen durfte ich dann folglich nicht mehr annehmen. Ich hoffe, dass dir das weiter hilft



Irgendwie schon, werde morgens als erstes in aller Frhe mal meinen RA anrufen und ihm sagen er solle doch bitte wenn mglich auch noch bitte einen Antrag frs 2.FS stellen.   :Grinnnss!:  
Die Zahlen hab ich in ungefhr gekannt, sind aber doch wieder mal erschreckend. 

Zum Ablauf der Klage, stimmt das, dass man keine direkten Klageantrag beim VG einreichen muss, mein RA hat das nmlich nicht, auch nach einer Nachfrage von mir nicht getan.  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

Bringt es eigentlich einen Vorteil sich bei bestimmten Unis zu bewerben?
In Hamburg werden ja glaube ich nach Rang im AdH die Pltze an die Klger vergeben.
Habe gehrt, dass es an irgendwelchen Unis hnlich sein soll. Weiss die zufllig jemand?

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

> Ach Du lieber Himmel, und wann wird meine Klage dann frs SS 07 bearbeitet? Im Oktober? Au weia!  
> 
> Apropos, hat jemand schonmal mit nem RA aus Berlin geklagt? 
> Mein RA meinte, erst kme die einstweilige Verfgung und Antrag auf ausserkapazitres Zulassungsverfahren,dann die Klage.
> Die ZVS Frist-Klage (naja,ihr wisst schon was ich meine, die ZVS Klage) sei das nicht sondern Kapazittsklage. Der ist immer so kurz angebunden, weil er keine Zeit fr die Beratung am Tele hat. 
> 
> Verstehe momentan, auch nach Lektre der Beitrge der anderen nur noch Bahnhof. Luft das bei mir jetzt richtig? Habe Panik.....


Also ich klage mit einem Anwalt aus Frankfurt  :hmmm...: 
Nach Details brauchst du mich aber nicht fragen, hab leider keine Ahnung wie das mit der Klage genau abluft, Rechnungen von den Gerichten kommen aber mittlerweile auch alle schn pnktlich.
Die Dauer der Klage kommt immer drauf an, manche Unis entscheiden frh, andere spt, die meisten haben aber gemeinsam, dass sie zu spt entscheiden, um noch im laufenden Semester alle Scheine machen zu knnen.

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

> Irgendwie schon, werde morgens als erstes in aller Frhe mal meinen RA anrufen und ihm sagen er solle doch bitte wenn mglich auch noch bitte einen Antrag frs 2.FS stellen.   
> Die Zahlen hab ich in ungefhr gekannt, sind aber doch wieder mal erschreckend. 
> 
> Zum Ablauf der Klage, stimmt das, dass man keine direkten Klageantrag beim VG einreichen muss, mein RA hat das nmlich nicht, auch nach einer Nachfrage von mir nicht getan.


Warst du also schon im 1.Semester eingeschrieben oder hast entsprechende anerkannte Scheine um frs 2.Semester zu klagen?

----------


## Linda.1001

> Warst du also schon im 1.Semester eingeschrieben oder hast entsprechende anerkannte Scheine um frs 2.Semester zu klagen?


Nein, ich war nie im 1.Semester Medizin eingeschrieben. Ich habs nur eben als Antwort gekriegt, aber wahrscheinlich hab ichs wieder falsch verstanden...  :Blush:  

Man kann nur ins 2.FS wenn man ne Zulassung wenn auch nur durch eine einstweiliger verfgung hatte auch ohne Scheine oder wie???
Help....

Ich hab noch gar keine Rechnungen vom Gericht gekriegt....hast du zum WS geklagt oder wie?

----------


## Linda.1001

> Falls es gerade noch um mich geht @Lina.1001:
> Ich hatte in Ulm keinen einzigen Schein gemacht, bin dort aber durch "Klage" (die tatschlichen rechtlichen Schritte mal auer acht gelassen *g*) frs 1.FS zugelassen worden. Dort bin ich gleich wieder rausgeworfen worden und habe dann in Gttingen ein Semester spter einen Platz ebenfalls frs erste FS bekommen. Mein Anwalt hat hier bei allen Klagen eine Zulassung frs 2. und hilfsweise frs 1. FS eingereicht. Daraufhin habe ich zwei Zulassungen bekommen. Eine in Gttingen, dort war aus Kapazittsgrnden keine Zulassung frs 2. FS mglich. Eine zweite Zulassung bekam ich in Mnchen, dort frs zweite Fachsemester, nur weil ich schon ein Semester auf dem Papier in medizin eingeschrieben war!!! Also wird die Brokratie hier ad absurdum getrieben. Aber hier mal ein paar Zahlen: In G klagten ber 550 in dem Semester damals und 70 pltze sind rausgesprungen frs erste FS; in Mnchen warens soweit ich weiss 32 frs zweite FS und es wurden 26 Pltze vergeben. So in etwa waren die Zahlen. Mein Platz in G kam einfach eher, da war die Klage in Mnchen auch schon gelaufen, aber diesen Studienplatz in Mnchen durfte ich dann folglich nicht mehr annehmen. Ich hoffe, dass dir das weiter hilft



Hattest Du dich dann in Gttingen zum 1 oder 2.FS beworben oder wieder ZVS?

----------


## Lenni

ich klage auch mit einem anwalt aus frankfurt  :hmmm...:  ich denke doch dass wir mit dem gleichen klagen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Linda.1001

> ich klage auch mit einem anwalt aus frankfurt  ich denke doch dass wir mit dem gleichen klagen


Nee, da hasste Dich verlesen, ich klage mit einem aus Berlin...   :Grinnnss!: 
Wnsche uns aber beiden viel Erfolg   :Top:

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

> Nee, da hasste Dich verlesen, ich klage mit einem aus Berlin...  
> Wnsche uns aber beiden viel Erfolg


Lenni und ich klagen mit einem Anwalt aus Frankfurt  :hmmm...:

----------


## Linda.1001

:Blush:  Ach so,naja ich fhl mich ja immer gleich angesprochen...
Kannst du mir wirklich nicht sagen,ob ein Klageantrag eingereicht werden muss?
Mein RA meinte zu mir, dass die Uni dem Antrag auf ausserkapaz. Zulassung zustimmen o. ihn ablehnen knnte (is ja logisch). Aber wenn er dann abgelehnt wrde, dann wrde es zu nem Prozess kommen. Hh? Der RA is immer so kurz angebunden....  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Medigoe

Wie bereits gesagt: Mein Anwalt hat hier bei allen Klagen eine Zulassung frs 2. und hilfsweise frs 1. FS eingereicht. So hab ich den Platz in G bekommen. 
Halt trotzdem nochmal frs erste, weil man dem Antrag frs 2. FS hier aus kapazitren Grnden nicht statt gegeben hat. In Mnchen hat man dem Antrag frs 2. FS statt gegeben, aber ich hatte ja kurz vorher den Platz in G bekommen.

Wenn du bereits irgendwo in D fr Medizin eingeschrieben warst und nur dann, wenn du durch Gerichtsenscheid wieder rausgeflogen bist d.h. ihn nicht freiwillig aufgegeben hast, dann kannst du dich an allen anderen Unis durch Klage fr das nchst hhere FS und alle anderen darunter bewerben. Auch wenn du KEINE SCHEINE hast!

Eine Freundin von mir hat jetzt bis zum Vordiplom Biologie studiert (4 Semester) und bekommt so viele Scheine aus dem Biostudium angerechnet, dass Sie auch frs 2. FS klagen kann. 
Aber genauere Infos gibts auch bei euren Anwlten, die kriegen schlielich mehr als genug Geld dafr   :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Linda.1001

> Wie bereits gesagt: Mein Anwalt hat hier bei allen Klagen eine Zulassung frs 2. und hilfsweise frs 1. FS eingereicht. So hab ich den Platz in G bekommen. 
> Halt trotzdem nochmal frs erste, weil man dem Antrag frs 2. FS hier aus kapazitren Grnden nicht statt gegeben hat. In Mnchen hat man dem Antrag frs 2. FS statt gegeben, aber ich hatte ja kurz vorher den Platz in G bekommen.
> 
> Wenn du bereits irgendwo in D fr Medizin eingeschrieben warst und nur dann, wenn du durch Gerichtsenscheid wieder rausgeflogen bist d.h. ihn nicht freiwillig aufgegeben hast, dann kannst du dich an allen anderen Unis durch Klage fr das nchst hhere FS und alle anderen darunter bewerben. Auch wenn du KEINE SCHEINE hast!
> 
> Eine Freundin von mir hat jetzt bis zum Vordiplom Biologie studiert (4 Semester) und bekommt so viele Scheine aus dem Biostudium angerechnet, dass Sie auch frs 2. FS klagen kann. 
> Aber genauere Infos gibts auch bei euren Anwlten, die kriegen schlielich mehr als genug Geld dafr


Danke fr die Antwort,ich meinte aber ob man sich dann weiter bei der ZVS bewerben muss oder nicht.   :Grinnnss!: 
Und ja, die kriegen mehr als genug Geld dafr, das merk ich auch gerade selber....   :Nixweiss:

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

> Danke fr die Antwort,ich meinte aber ob man sich dann weiter bei der ZVS bewerben muss oder nicht.  
> Und ja, die kriegen mehr als genug Geld dafr, das merk ich auch gerade selber....


Weiter bei der ZVS bewerben ist nie schlecht  :hmmm...:  - knntest ja auch ausgelost werden.

----------


## Medigoe

Wenn dein Platz endgltig und ein Vollstudienplatz ist, dann bringt dir das nix. Dann helfen nur Direktbewerbungen und Studienplatztausch. Nur wenn er ein Teilstudienplatz ist oder noch vorlufig, dann kannst du dich wartezeitunschdlich bei der ZVS weiter bewerben.

----------


## Linda.1001

> Wenn dein Platz endgltig und ein Vollstudienplatz ist, dann bringt dir das nix. Dann helfen nur Direktbewerbungen und Studienplatztausch. Nur wenn er ein Teilstudienplatz ist oder noch vorlufig, dann kannst du dich wartezeitunschdlich bei der ZVS weiter bewerben.



Ich meinte, ob ich mich bei der ZVS weiterbewerben muss, wenn ich jetzt z.B. einen Platz durch die einstweilige Verfgung erhalten sollte und dann nach 3Wochen o.. rausgeschmissen werde?
Wann habt ihr eigentlich das erste mal Post vom VG bekommen, nachdem ihr die Klage gestartet habt? Oder alles durch den Anwalt? Ich hab bis auf ne Rechnung und die Kopien der Antrge auf ausserkapaz. Zulassung und einstweilige Verfgung nach 4 Wochen noch nichts erhalten.
Schlechtes Zeichen? Luft das berhaupt richtig?

----------


## Lenni

ich hab alex gemeint.

trotzdem viel erfolg

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

> Ich meinte, ob ich mich bei der ZVS weiterbewerben muss, wenn ich jetzt z.B. einen Platz durch die einstweilige Verfgung erhalten sollte und dann nach 3Wochen o.. rausgeschmissen werde?
> Wann habt ihr eigentlich das erste mal Post vom VG bekommen, nachdem ihr die Klage gestartet habt? Oder alles durch den Anwalt? Ich hab bis auf ne Rechnung und die Kopien der Antrge auf ausserkapaz. Zulassung und einstweilige Verfgung nach 4 Wochen noch nichts erhalten.
> Schlechtes Zeichen? Luft das berhaupt richtig?


So 5 Monate hat bei mir die Post vom VG gedauert und das war ne Rechnung.

----------


## Lenni

dito  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Linda.1001

> So 5 Monate hat bei mir die Post vom VG gedauert und das war ne Rechnung.


Und keine Zusage? Deine wievielte Klage ist denn das jetzt? Und hatte dein/euer Anwalt bei einer Kapazittsklage auch nur
1.einen Antrag auf Zulassung zum ausserkapazitren Verfahren
2. einsweilige Verfgung gestellt
oder macht ihr ne ZVS-Klage?

(Ich weiss, ich wiederhole mich, das mache ich meistens wenn mir was unklar ist und ich verzweifelt bin...  :Oh nee...:

----------


## Lenni

nach 5 monaten? also wenn du nicht zu den totalen glckspilzen gehrst dann ist das keine zeit. ich warte auch seit einem jahr. und damit muss man auch rechnen.

----------


## Lenni

gegen die zvs kann man nicht klagen.

----------


## Linda.1001

> gegen die zvs kann man nicht klagen.


das meinte ich ja. Das hat der RA auch gesagt,-Kapazittsklage, mich strts halt nur, dass ich eine Studienplatzklage in die Wege leite, und er sagt mir, dass es keine Klage wre, sondern die o.g. Antrge, das macht mich total nervs....  :Keks: 
Kapazittsklage ohne Klage....h?
Ihr seid doch schon 'alte Hasen' ohne euch zu nahe treten zu wollen, ihr hab doch Ahnung...

----------


## Lenni

also erstmal kommt das eilverfahren (das wort trifft aber nicht zu, da es auch ne weile dauert, also nicht irritieren lassen), da muss der anwalt an den unis die jeweiligen antrge stellen.

das darfst du dir nicht so vorstellen, dass der direkt ins gericht loszieht und da wild irgendwelche sachen begrndet. erstmal muss er nachweisen, dass die unis noch kapazitten haben. dazu muss er hchstens mal zu einem errterungstermin etc.

wenn du durch ein eilverfahren (das ist quasi ein losverfahren zwischen den klgern, da es mehr klger als pltze gibt) einen platz erhltst, wunderbar!

wenn du nah dran bist, knapper losrang, wird der anwalt meistens ein beschwerdeverfahren anleiern. (das ist die 2. instanz). und dann geht es, wenn kein vergleich abgeschlossen wird, vors gericht, also -das was du wahrscheinlich meinst-

----------


## Lenni

klagst du jetzt erstmals fr 07/08? oder fr 07?

----------


## Linda.1001

zum SS '07 das erste und auch letzte Mal, teuer teuer sag ich nur...  :Meine Meinung:  
aber klagen in dem Sinne ists ja nicht, also keine direkte Klage mit Klageerhebung oder is das von Bundesland zu Bundesland verschieden?  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Lenni

nur zum sose? da sind die chancen ja sowieso schon schlechter als zum ws....

wenn du schon geld ausgibst, dann berlegs dir nochmal gut. 



nein, das ist schon bergeifend fr deutschland geregelt. sonst wr es ja noch schwerer in verschiedenen bundeslndern zu klagen.

klagst du gegen alle unis im sose?

----------


## Linda.1001

Nein, nur gegen drei, mein RA hat mir die Rechnung nach RVG berechnet. Das erscheint mir korrekt zu sein. 
Und isses denn jetzt eine Klage oder wirds nur so genannt? Explizit Klageantrag? Oder musstest du das nicht unterzeichnen?

----------


## Lenni

es heit "kapazittsklage"

natrlich ist es eine klage, aber der anwalt stellt zuerst antrag auf eilverfahren!!! da klagt er nicht wild rum, er stellt antrge und wenn du antragsteller bist, kommst du mit in die lostrommel und wenn du gezogen wirst kannst du dich freuen.

3 unis verklagen? ach du liebe zeit......

----------


## Linda.1001

> es heit "kapazittsklage"
> 
> natrlich ist es eine klage, aber der anwalt stellt zuerst antrag auf eilverfahren!!! da klagt er nicht wild rum, er stellt antrge und wenn du antragsteller bist, kommst du mit in die lostrommel und wenn du gezogen wirst kannst du dich freuen.
> 
> 3 unis verklagen? ach du liebe zeit......




Besser als gar keine....  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Lenni

:Oh nee...:  
aber du willst doch einen platz, oder? du weit wie schwierig es ist zu klagen, oder? an meinem beispiel siehst du wie sinnvoll es ist nur 2 unis zu verklagen oder lass es drei oder vier sein.... ich habe jetzt 12!!! verfahren hinter mir. und es geht weiter...

mein gott, wenn du schon geld an den anwalt schenkst, warum machst du kein rundschlagverfahren?

----------


## Linda.1001

> aber du willst doch einen platz, oder? du weit wie schwierig es ist zu klagen, oder? an meinem beispiel siehst du wie sinnvoll es ist nur 2 unis zu verklagen oder lass es drei oder vier sein.... ich habe jetzt 12!!! verfahren hinter mir. und es geht weiter...
> 
> mein gott, wenn du schon geld an den anwalt schenkst, warum machst du kein rundschlagverfahren?


naja, wie im anderen Thread erlutert, der Finanzierung wegen.

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

> naja, wie im anderen Thread erlutert, der Finanzierung wegen.


An deiner Stelle wrde ich auch einfach arbeiten bis du paar mehr Unis verklagen kannst, im Grunde lohnen sich ohnehin nur die teuren, anwaltlich vertretenen Unis, weil die wegen den hohen Kosten nicht jeder verklagt.
Und wenn man die anwaltlich vertretenen eh schon verklagt, dann fallen die anderen Unis eigentlich kaum noch ins Gewicht.
Ich habe letztes Semester auch nur 8 Unis verklagt und hatte nirgends auch nur den Hauch einer Chance   :was ist das...?:

----------


## Linda.1001

> An deiner Stelle wrde ich auch einfach arbeiten bis du paar mehr Unis verklagen kannst, im Grunde lohnen sich ohnehin nur die teuren, anwaltlich vertretenen Unis, weil die wegen den hohen Kosten nicht jeder verklagt.
> Und wenn man die anwaltlich vertretenen eh schon verklagt, dann fallen die anderen Unis eigentlich kaum noch ins Gewicht.


i c , das klingt logisch, aber ausser Gttingen kenne ich keine, die sich anwaltlich vertreten lsst...du?

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

> i c , das klingt logisch, aber ausser Gttingen kenne ich keine, die sich anwaltlich vertreten lsst...du?


Die Uni wo dein Anwalt sitzt, Tbingen glaub ich auch.
Das sind die, die mir so spontan einfallen, gibt aber noch mehr.

Edit: Folgende Unis lassen sich anwaltlich vertreten: Mainz, Heidelberg, Freiburg, Tbingen, Ulm, Greifswald, Dresden und Rostock sowie die Charit Berlin

----------


## Lenni

alle in baden-wrttemberg, dresden,leipzig, hannover, hamburg, berlin, frankfurt mittlerweile auch, jena usw. da gibts noch einige. alle fallen mir jetzt auch nicht ein.

meine einzige hoffnung liegt gerade auf den anwalts-unis. die anderen kann man *fast* abschreiben. bei 500 klgern auf 8 pltze...da kann ich mittlerweile nur mde lcheln.

----------


## Linda.1001

> Die Uni wo dein Anwalt sitzt, Tbingen glaub ich auch.
> Das sind die, die mir so spontan einfallen, gibt aber noch mehr.


Und in NRW?Aachen?Bochum?Bonn?Dsseldorf?Essen?

----------


## Lenni

brigens ist gttingen auch eine anwaltlich vertretene uni....

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

> Und in NRW?Aachen?Bochum?Bonn?Dsseldorf?Essen?


Die Unis in NRW glaub ich nicht.

----------


## Linda.1001

Schade...

----------


## Lenni

in nrw brauchst du mittlerweile gar nicht mehr versuchen zu klagen. bonn,kln,aachen, mnster und co. hat mein anwalt nicht mal in betracht gezogen. lediglich essen (da wurde alles abgelehnt) und bochum (das war die einzige nrw uni wo mickrige 6 pltze rauskamen)...

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

Wobei schon alleine in Berlin eine Klage im Eilverfahren etwa 1200 Euro kostet.

" Eilverfahren mit Gegenanwalt, ohne Gerichtstermin und Klage; Streitwert 5.000,- Euro
Gerichtskosten: 	206,50 Euro (= 181,50 Euro Gerichtgebhren + geschtzte 25,- Euro fr Auslagen)
Eigener Anwalt: 	511,91 Euro (= 391,30 Euro Verfahrensgebhr + geschtzte 50,- Euro fr Ablichtungen, Post- und Telekommunikation + 70,61 Euro Umsatzsteuer)
Gegenanwalt: 	477,11 Euro (= 391,30 Euro + 20,- Euro fr Porto und Telekommunikation + 65,81 Euro Umsatzsteuer)
Gesamt 	1.195,52 Euro"
Laut: http://www.123recht.net/article.asp?a=14070

Deshalb klagen weniger Leute an anwaltlich vertretenen Unis.

----------


## Lenni

tbingen, ulm und hd sind gleich teuer wenn nicht sogar -nagel mich nicht fest- um ein paar hundert euronen teurer...

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

> tbingen, ulm und hd sind gleich teuer wenn nicht sogar -nagel mich nicht fest- um ein paar hundert euronen teurer...


Die Seite ist schon lter, kann gut sein, dass die Berliner Uni zu verklagen mittlerweile auch teurer geworden ist.

----------


## Linda.1001

> Wobei schon alleine in Berlin eine Klage im Eilverfahren etwa 1200 Euro kostet.
> 
> " Eilverfahren mit Gegenanwalt, ohne Gerichtstermin und Klage; Streitwert 5.000,- Euro
> Gerichtskosten: 	206,50 Euro (= 181,50 Euro Gerichtgebhren + geschtzte 25,- Euro fr Auslagen)
> Eigener Anwalt: 	511,91 Euro (= 391,30 Euro Verfahrensgebhr + geschtzte 50,- Euro fr Ablichtungen, Post- und Telekommunikation + 70,61 Euro Umsatzsteuer)
> Gegenanwalt: 	477,11 Euro (= 391,30 Euro + 20,- Euro fr Porto und Telekommunikation + 65,81 Euro Umsatzsteuer)
> Gesamt 	1.195,52 Euro"
> Laut: http://www.123recht.net/article.asp?a=14070
> 
> Deshalb klagen weniger Leute an anwaltlich vertretenen Unis.


Ja genau, aber der Streitwert ist der nicht ein bisschen hoch angesetzt?  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

> Ja genau, aber der Streitwert ist der nicht ein bisschen hoch angesetzt?


Ka wonach sich das richtet, sind aber soweit ich weiss in Berlin 5000 Euro Streitwert.

----------


## Linda.1001

Man knnte rein theoretisch die 'alten' Antrge als Vorlage fr die neuen nehmen und dann selber klagen... rein theoretisch.

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

> Man knnte rein theoretisch die 'alten' Antrge als Vorlage fr die neuen nehmen und dann selber klagen... rein theoretisch.


Also ein Frankfurter Anwalt gewhrt ja mittlerweile nen Treuebonus und im Endeffekt fallen die Anwaltskosten gar nicht so ins Gewicht, besonders da man bei vielen Sachen beim Studienplatzverfahren eh einen Anwalt braucht, weiss jetzt nicht genau wann und auf wieviele Ausschlusstermine man achten muss.

----------


## Linda.1001

Stimmt schon, war nur Wunschdenken....

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

Probieren kannst dus, bei den nicht anwaltlich vertretenen geht das glaub ich irgendwie.
Hatte mal eine Internetseite wo erklrt wird, wo man so viel wie mglich ohne Anwalt bei der Studienplatzklage machen kann.
Weiss leider nicht mehr wo das war, msstest du halt mal in Google suchen oder so.

----------


## Linda.1001

Ich weiss nicht, mal schaun, ich hoffe, dass ich doch was kriegem auch bei verschwindend kleinen Chancen, weil ich von einem anderen Anwalt gehrt hatte, dass es keine Chancen in Giessen gibt und der andere sagte mir, dass es doch welche gbe und zwar sehr gute. Einer der beiden hat mir da falsche Hoffnungen gemacht...

----------


## extrauterin

bochum ist gelaufen...war einer von euch unter den glcklichen?

viel geduld wnsch ich

----------


## Lenni

n. aber ich trste mich damit dass bochum sowieso hlich und ******* ist   :Grinnnss!:   ::-oopss:

----------


## medicus164

klagt irgend jemand hier berhaupt noch fr Zahnmedizin ausser ich?

Dieses Sommersemester?

In Berlin?

LG 

medicus164

----------


## M.C.K

In Heidelberg hats wohl eine Entscheidung gegeben. 
Wei jemand was dabei rausgekommen ist?

----------


## jmc.med

:Hh?:  @ LENNI

   das einzige hliche in Bochum wrst du wenn du dich hier hin verlaufen wrdest...

  wenn du sonderwnsche hast und in einem dorf studieren willst dann mach einfach ein super abi (1,2) oder gib einfach auf, medizin studieren zu wollen!!!

PS.: das ist ein sachlicher thread deshalb lass bitte in zukunft deine persnlichen uerungen die nur nebenschlich mit dem thema zu tun haben! thx

 - - -    an alle anderen... sry frs spam^^   - - -

----------


## Lenni

:Woow:   :Grinnnss!:   :bhh:  halt die *****, ok?   :hmmm...:  

erstens war das ironie wenn auch mit einem kleinen fnkchen wahrheit und wenn du die nicht verstehst, dann ist das dein problem. 

und ja, ich hab immer sonderwnsche   :bhh:   :hmmm...:   :schnarch...:  ist das ein problem fr dich? 

leute wie du kommen mir grad geschliffen.

einfach raushalten wenn man beitrge nicht versteht oder keine ahnung hat.

----------


## Lenni

M.C.K.

ja, eine entscheidung ist gefallen, aber die wurde den anwlten wohl noch nicht mitgeteilt.

ich hoffe wir haben endlich glck   :Party:

----------


## Linda.1001

:Nixweiss:  


> M.C.K.
> 
> ja, eine entscheidung ist gefallen, aber die wurde den anwlten wohl noch nicht mitgeteilt.
> 
> ich hoffe wir haben endlich glck


Fr Humanmedizin oder Zahnmedizin? Und bei welcehn Studienorten?
Woher hast du die Infos denn, wenn dein Anwalt die noch nicht hat? Gibts da irgendeinen Link? 

Mfg und danke fr die Infos im voraus!

----------


## LolaBlau

Finde diese "Kapazittsklagen" ziemlich seltsam, wei dass zumindest in Essen darber letztes Jahr so um die 40 Leute mehr nen Platz bekommen haben fr die eigentlich kein Platz war, soll heien: Die Hrsle sind viel zu klein fr so viele Leute, im Histokurs mssen Leute in nen Miniraum mit nem anderen Dozenten ausgelagert werden und an den Prptischen wirds wohl nicht bei 10 Leuten pro Tisch bleiben... So ganz kann das eigentlich nicht der Sinn sein... Klar kann man irgendwie fr die Leute Platz schaffen, aber ob das sinnvoll ist interessiert irgendwie keinen... Von daher ist das mit "rausrcken" von Pltzen so ne Sache, klar ists beschissen wenn man das wirklich machen will und dann keinen Platz bekommt, aber mittlerweile (kann wieder nur fr Essen sprechen) ja auch ne ganze Menge Pltze ber nen Auswahlgesprch vergeben, also nicht nur ne reine Notensache! Und hinzu kommt, dass es eigentlich echt nicht sein kann, dass der Geldbeutel der Eltern entscheidet ob man nen Platz bekommt oder nicht   :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Linda.1001

> Finde diese "Kapazittsklagen" ziemlich seltsam, wei dass zumindest in Essen darber letztes Jahr so um die 40 Leute mehr nen Platz bekommen haben fr die eigentlich kein Platz war, soll heien: Die Hrsle sind viel zu klein fr so viele Leute, im Histokurs mssen Leute in nen Miniraum mit nem anderen Dozenten ausgelagert werden und an den Prptischen wirds wohl nicht bei 10 Leuten pro Tisch bleiben... So ganz kann das eigentlich nicht der Sinn sein... Klar kann man irgendwie fr die Leute Platz schaffen, aber ob das sinnvoll ist interessiert irgendwie keinen... Von daher ist das mit "rausrcken" von Pltzen so ne Sache, klar ists beschissen wenn man das wirklich machen will und dann keinen Platz bekommt, aber mittlerweile (kann wieder nur fr Essen sprechen) ja auch ne ganze Menge Pltze ber nen Auswahlgesprch vergeben, also nicht nur ne reine Notensache! Und hinzu kommt, dass es eigentlich echt nicht sein kann, dass der Geldbeutel der Eltern entscheidet ob man nen Platz bekommt oder nicht


  :dagegen:  
Die Auswahlgesprche sind meiner Meinung nach aber nicht aussagekrftig bzw. sie sind nur eine Art Psychologischer Test.
 :Meine Meinung:  
Ach ja, die Kapazittsklage zahlen brigens nicht meine Eltern, sondern ich...

Stimmt schon, dass zu wenig Pltze da sein knnten, aber es heisst schlielich nicht um sonst Kapazittsklage, oder?

----------


## medicus164

> Finde diese "Kapazittsklagen" ziemlich seltsam, wei dass zumindest in Essen darber letztes Jahr so um die 40 Leute mehr nen Platz bekommen haben fr die eigentlich kein Platz war, soll heien: Die Hrsle sind viel zu klein fr so viele Leute, im Histokurs mssen Leute in nen Miniraum mit nem anderen Dozenten ausgelagert werden und an den Prptischen wirds wohl nicht bei 10 Leuten pro Tisch bleiben... So ganz kann das eigentlich nicht der Sinn sein... Klar kann man irgendwie fr die Leute Platz schaffen, aber ob das sinnvoll ist interessiert irgendwie keinen... Von daher ist das mit "rausrcken" von Pltzen so ne Sache, klar ists beschissen wenn man das wirklich machen will und dann keinen Platz bekommt, aber mittlerweile (kann wieder nur fr Essen sprechen) ja auch ne ganze Menge Pltze ber nen Auswahlgesprch vergeben, also nicht nur ne reine Notensache! Und hinzu kommt, dass es eigentlich echt nicht sein kann, dass der Geldbeutel der Eltern entscheidet ob man nen Platz bekommt oder nicht



Ich zahle auch alles selber. Und ich habe kein pralles Abi. Demnach muss ich sagen, was die Auswahlgesprche betrifft sind auch diese Notenabhngig.

Habe wirklich alles versucht und auch einige Empfehlungsschreiben von Profs. die an Unis unterreichtet haben, wo ich mich fr das ADH beworben habe und ich wurde nich einmal eingeladen. Und da sag mal einer das hat nix mit Noten zu tun   ::-oopss:

----------


## Lenni

ja, seh ich auch so. ist bitter, aber ist nunmal so. 
brigens entscheidet mein eigener geldbeutel mageblich was verklagt wird und nicht der meiner eltern. die steuern zwar etwas bei, aber der groteil wird von mir finanziert.

ein abi kann natrlich immer besser sein, wenn es keine 1,0 ist, allerdings finde ich auch nicht dass die leute mit noten im bereich von 2,0-2,5 *schlecht* sind. zu *schlecht* um direkt nen platz zu bekommen, aber spter wird die rechnung neu geschrieben und da fliegen dann ebensoviele leute mit 1,x vor dem physikum raus, weil sie keine peilung haben oder weil sie keinen bock haben und denken sie mssten wie in der schule nicht lernen  :hmmm...:

----------


## Stephan_003

Eins verstehe ich nicht. Scheinbar bekommen doch ziemlich viele Leute durch eine Klage einen Platz und viele davon behalten den auch noch.

Ich will gar nix gegen Leute sagen die sich einklagen, und halte es fr durchaus  legitim. Wrde ich vieleicht auch machen, wenn ich das Geld htte.

Warum aber zum Teufel vergeben die Unis die Pltze nich schon im Nachrck oder Losverfahren, wenn scheinbar doch Kapazitten frei sind?
Es kostet die Unis ja auch Geld gegen die "Rechsmediziner" zu klagen.

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

> Warum aber zum Teufel vergeben die Unis die Pltze nich schon im Nachrck oder Losverfahren, wenn scheinbar doch Kapazitten frei sind?
> Es kostet die Unis ja auch Geld gegen die "Rechsmediziner" zu klagen.


Geklagt wird ja sowieso, deshalb ist das mit dem Geld eh egal.
Ob noch Kapazitten frei sind muss das Gericht entscheiden und die Unis vergeben halt lieber zu wenig Pltze als zu viele Pltze... Zum Teil entscheiden die Gerichte ja auch, dass keine Pltze mehr sind oder vielleicht nur so 5 Pltze, dass mal wirklich 40 Pltze oder mehr laut Gericht frei sind, ist usserst selten.

----------


## Lenni

eben....

linda,

mein anwalt hat geschrieben dass karlsruhe entschieden hat wieviel pltze es in heidelberg sind, allerdings hat er noch keine info wieviele es sind!!! das gericht hat sich dazu eben noch nicht geuert.

----------


## Linda.1001

> ja, seh ich auch so. ist bitter, aber ist nunmal so. 
> brigens entscheidet mein eigener geldbeutel mageblich was verklagt wird und nicht der meiner eltern. die steuern zwar etwas bei, aber der groteil wird von mir finanziert.
> 
> ein abi kann natrlich immer besser sein, wenn es keine 1,0 ist, allerdings finde ich auch nicht dass die leute mit noten im bereich von 2,0-2,5 *schlecht* sind. zu *schlecht* um direkt nen platz zu bekommen, aber spter wird die rechnung neu geschrieben und da fliegen dann ebensoviele leute mit 1,x vor dem physikum raus, weil sie keine peilung haben oder weil sie keinen bock haben und denken sie mssten wie in der schule nicht lernen


  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  genau deiner Meinung. Danke fr die Infos, habe diese Unis aber nicht verklagt - die Unis, die ich verklagt habe, lassen sich Zeit...heute war wieder nichts im Briefkasten   :Nixweiss:  Naja.

----------


## Lenni

du klagst ja auch fr sommer...heidelberg ist noch vom winter.

----------


## Linda.1001

Oh je, na dann drcke ich euch mal die Daumen, dass ihr einen Platz kriegt....  :Blush:  Lange genaug hats ja gedauert...

----------


## medicus164

Ich hatte heute wieder Post. Aber auch noch fr s WS. Und es waren drei Rechnungen ins Gesamt ber 1100 Euro.

Mir is fast schlecht geworden   :kotzen:

----------


## Lenni

ach du, trste dich   :peng:  mir gehts genauso. am geilsten ist es unis zu bezahlen die gar nicht gelost haben....

----------


## medicus164

Ja! Eine von den Unis war bei mir Hannover und von dem Anwalt hab ich heut ne Rechnung ber 477,11 Euro bekommen. Hoffe nur dass es sich auch mal auszahlt   :Meine Meinung:  

Viele Gre an Dich und viel Glck weiterhin   :bhh:

----------


## Lenni

ja der schei betrag ist wohl standard. ebenso wie 181,50 oder so   :Grinnnss!:  man oh man....

dir auch weiterhin viel glck. lol, ich hab nur noch heidelberg dieses semester

----------


## Linda.1001

> ja der schei betrag ist wohl standard. ebenso wie 181,50 oder so   man oh man....
> 
> dir auch weiterhin viel glck. lol, ich hab nur noch heidelberg dieses semester


  :grrrr....:   Mein Anwalt hat mir fr 3 Klagen ohne Gerichtsgebhr 2.000 abgeknpft...weiso ists bei euch so gnstig? Rechnet euer Anwalt nicht nach RVG ab oder meintet ihr 'nur' die Gerichtskosten?   :Hh?:   :Oh nee...:

----------


## [N]eo[C]ortex

dann wurdest du geprellt....

2000 fr drei klagen finde ich vieeeel zu teuer..fr 100 euro mehr habe ich 12 verklagt...aht aber auch nichts gebracht...

----------


## medicus164

Das waren bei mir die Kosten des Gegenanwaltes (477,11 Euro), weil einige Unis sich ja von Anwlten vertreten lassen.

Das Honorar meines Anwaltes war so ca 2200 Euro fr 12 Unis.

----------


## Lenni

@ jmc.med oder wie du auch immer heit,

in aller ffentlichkeit:

kapierst du nicht was ich dir geschrieben habe? UNTERLASS deine belstigenden PM`s an mich! zum allerletzten mal. ich habs dir im guten geschrieben, aber irgendwann ist schlu.
rck mir von der pelle. 

ich hoffe es ist jetzt angekommen.

----------


## Conse

so 477 rechnungen fr die gegenanwlte sind schon bitter.

ich habe nach meinem physikum und miglckten klageversuchen ins 1.semester mich versucht ins 5.semester einzuklagen. glcklicherweise habe ich noch eine zusage ber die direktbewerbung erhalten und habe die klage ins 5.semester stoppen lassen und es kamen dennoch 2-3 rechngen von gegenanwlten obwohl diese noch nicht mal aktiv gewesen waren....lol

da beit man sich echt in den arsch.... aber so ist das leider.

mfg conse

----------


## Linda.1001

> Das waren bei mir die Kosten des Gegenanwaltes (477,11 Euro), weil einige Unis sich ja von Anwlten vertreten lassen.
> 
> Das Honorar meines Anwaltes war so ca 2200 Euro fr 12 Unis.


  :grrrr....:   :Wand:  

Ich glaub ich muss mal mit meinem Anwalt telefonieren, wieso die Rechnung so hoch ist...oder kriegst du Mengen-Rabatt? Das ist ja der Hammer! Ich hab nur 3 verklagt und hab 2.2000.....einfach nur heftig.
Nix gegen dich, bin sauer auf meinen Anwalt.....

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

> Ich glaub ich muss mal mit meinem Anwalt telefonieren, wieso die Rechnung so hoch ist...oder kriegst du Mengen-Rabatt? Das ist ja der Hammer! Ich hab nur 3 verklagt und hab 2.2000.....einfach nur heftig.
> Nix gegen dich, bin sauer auf meinen Anwalt.....


Ich habe auch weniger bezahlt, obwohl ich mehr Unis als du verklagt habe...
Aber ich rede hier nur vom Anwaltshonorar, insgesamt kam es schon teurer, evtl. hast du bei deinem Anwalt ein All-Inclusive-Angebot, d.h. vielleicht sind mit den 2200 Euro auch schon Gerichtskosten und Kosten eventueller Gegenanwlte inbegriffen, dann kmen 2200 Euro ggf. schon hin.

----------


## meiro

die preise von den anwlten sind zum teil recht unterschiedlich.
deswegen hab ich von mehreren kanzlein erstmal kostenvoranschlge geholt.
bei meinem wrden 3 unis etwa 1500 kosten und 10 haben fr mich ca 2500
gekostet. bei mehr als 10 wre es theoretisch noch gnstiger geworden,
aber meine rechtsschutzversicherung zahlt nur bis maximal 10 verfahren, deswegen hab ich nicht mehr verklagt.
und wenn ich ein weiteres semester mit ihm klage, gibts noch mal ein rabatt
(hab noch keine genauen zahlen, will er mit erst sagen wenn ich wirklich klage)

ich denk mal der anwalt wird nich wirklich mit sich reden lasse, weil die preise
ja vorher bekannt waren. aber vielleicht gibt er ja auch rabatt frs nchste semester.(bei einigen kanzlein von den ich kostenvoranschlge geholt hab, htte ein weiters semester sogar mehr gekostet, also vergleichen lohnt sich echt!)


meiro

----------


## Linda.1001

> die preise von den anwlten sind zum teil recht unterschiedlich.
> deswegen hab ich von mehreren kanzlein erstmal kostenvoranschlge geholt.
> bei meinem wrden 3 unis etwa 1500 kosten und 10 haben fr mich ca 2500
> gekostet. bei mehr als 10 wre es theoretisch noch gnstiger geworden,
> aber meine rechtsschutzversicherung zahlt nur bis maximal 10 verfahren, deswegen hab ich nicht mehr verklagt.
> und wenn ich ein weiteres semester mit ihm klage, gibts noch mal ein rabatt
> (hab noch keine genauen zahlen, will er mit erst sagen wenn ich wirklich klage)
> 
> ich denk mal der anwalt wird nich wirklich mit sich reden lasse, weil die preise
> ...


  :Nixweiss:  
Ich hatte ja verglichen und die anderen wollten ja noch mehr und der Anwalt meines Vertrauens (wir kennen den schon lnger,ist nen anderer hier ortsansssiger, der Studienplatz-Anwalt (mit Verlaub) hat seinen Sitz in Berlin) meinte, dass wenn der Anwalt nach RVG abrechnen wrde, es dann in Ordnung sei. Die Rechtschutz unserer Familie hat nicht gegriffen, bei welcher bist du denn versichert? Dann hab ich diese Karenzzeit ja bald wieder drin, wenn ich zum WS klagen wrde...Besten Dank fr die Infos im voraus.   ::-angel:

----------


## Lenni

bei welcher rsv bist du, wenn man fragen darf? hat die direkt ohne theater bernommen?

----------


## Linda.1001

Hab heute Post vom Anwalt gehabt.....Mnster hat seine Kapazitten ausgeschpft frs SoSe '07.....Schade....um das Geld...  :Keks:   :kotzen:

----------


## Lenni

:Keks:   :kotzen:

----------


## M.C.K

In Heidelberg gabs doch noch keine Entscheidung. War wohl ein Misverstndnis. 
Also weiter warten.

----------


## Lenni

ach maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaann. mein anwalt schrieb noch vor ner woche, dass sie jetzt wssten wieviel pltze, dass es nur noch nicht ffentlich bekanntgegeben wurde.  :was ist das...?:

----------


## Linda.1001

:Keks:  Bei mir stehen Gieen und Kln noch aus. Mache mir aber keine groen Hoffnungen mehr. Htte Marburg oder Dresden verklagen sollen...aber haben die eigentlich zum SoSe Studienbeginn? Glaube nicht....also muss ich mir doch keine Vorwrfe machen?

----------


## meiro

ne in marburg und dresden gehts nur zum winter los.
aber gttingen steht noch aus.

meiro

----------


## Linda.1001

> ne in marburg und dresden gehts nur zum winter los.
> aber gttingen steht noch aus.
> 
> meiro


Na dann baruche ich mir in der Tat keine Vorwrfe zu machen die o.g. nicht verklagt zu haben. Werde jetzt erst mal ne RSV abschlieen bei der Allianz oder ArAG. 

Gieen steht doch auch noch aus oder?  Zumindest hat mein Anwalt das geschrieben.

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt auch wenn sie nur nen Funken ist.  :kotzen:

----------


## extrauterin

@ linda
entschuldige, aber ich glaube leider nicht dass dich jetzt eine rsv noch nehmen wird. die haben angst vor uns klgern  :Smilie:

----------


## Linda.1001

> @ linda
> entschuldige, aber ich glaube leider nicht dass dich jetzt eine rsv noch nehmen wird. die haben angst vor uns klgern


Probieren geht ber studieren....*grins*    :Top:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## extrauterin

ja, probiers aus...aber nicht rgern danach!
die lassen dich fallen wie ne heisse kartoffel, du bist deren alptraum.

----------


## extrauterin

...bitte nicht persnlich nehmen.....

----------


## Sirat

Ich hab gestern eine bei Allianz gemacht,und auch vom Hochschulrecht gesprochen.Man muss sich nur auszudrcken wissen.Das geht schon,die machen das.Du musst ja nicht direkt sagen was du alles anklagen willst,sondern dass es evtl. in Frage kommt.

Bischen geschickt rangehen

cheers

----------


## extrauterin

oh.wow.
htte gedacht, dass wenn du allein schon von hochschulrecht redest, dass sie dich schon ablehnen wrden.
und die allianz wrde dir ein teil der kosten erstatten? oder alles? luft die versicherung ber deine eltern....?

----------


## Sirat

Du versicherst dich ganz normal fr *allgemeines* Verwaltunsrecht.Da ist der Kampf mit jeglicher Behrder mit drin.Ohne Selbstbeteiligung versichern,damit du nicht noch zu jeder Klage min. 150  zuzahlen musst.

Mein Anwalt hat mir das so empfohlen.Trotz der Versicherung,hat er mir gesagt,kommt ein Eigenkostenanteil von ca. 200-250  (ich erinnere mich wage) auf mich zu.Was bei einer Niederlage im Gericht passiert,weiss ich nicht.Aber er sagte mir,dass wenn ich fr allgemeines Verwaltungsrecht versichert bin,die oben genannten Kosten auf mich zukommen wrden.Ich werde mich aber noch genauer darber informieren,schliesslich will ich keine bsen berraschungen nach verlorenen Klagen oder was auch immer.. .

Ich hab 2 Versicherungen,weil er gesagt hat,dass jede Versicherung im Normalfall 5-6 Unis bernimmt.Somit kann man ca. 12 Unis anklagen.

Ich hatte mit ihm einen Kostenanteil von ca.2500  besprochen fr 12 Unis,mit den Rechtschutzversicherungen natrlich.
Ich muss aber nochmal mit ihm telefonieren und besttigen lassen.Wenns viel teurer wird,werde ich mir das nochmal *gut* berlegen,und es evtl. lassen und ins Ausland gehen.Ich weiss,dass Ungarn teuer ist,aber es gibt auch noch Rumnien.Mal gucke wie sich alles so entwickelt.

cheers

----------


## extrauterin

jau...machma.

htte auch meine bedenken bei der rsv. ich kenn mich auch nicht gut aus und htte angst, dass am schluss nichts bernommen wird, oder die auf einmal anders argumentieren und dich doch hngen lassen......

viel glck

----------


## Sirat

eben das ist das Risiko.Muss man sich genau informieren.Ansonsten,wer es wirklich durchziehen will,der findet wege.

Wo ein Wille,da ein Weg,wie allseits bekannt   ::-dance:

----------


## Linda.1001

> ja, probiers aus...aber nicht rgern danach!
> die lassen dich fallen wie ne heisse kartoffel, du bist deren alptraum.


Also ich hab mit der Allianz, Advocard und ARAG gesprochen, alle nehmen noch mit Hochschulrecht, am gnstigsten war die Advocard, aber mit 1 Jahr Karenzzeit natrlich......  :Aufgepasst!:   :Oh nee...:  

Die Allianz bietets auch an, is aber nen bisschen teuer.
Am Besten fand ich die ARAG, werde evtl. dort nen Vertrag abschlieen.  :Grinnnss!:   :Top:  Die 2 o.g. sind ohne bzw. die Allianz mit 3 Monaten Karenzzeit.

Kann man eigentlich auch klagen, wenn man immatrikuliert ist?Ich bins nicht, aber kann man das theoretisch?

----------


## Jauheliha

Wenn man bereits fr das betreffende Fach immatrikuliert ist, darf man nicht mehr klagen. Das musst Du bei der Antragstellung an Eides Statt versichern...
Wenn Du aber z.B. in Zahnmedizin eingeschrieben bist, darfst Du fr Humanmedizin klagen.

----------


## Sirat

Allianz mit 15  findest du teuer?

----------


## Linda.1001

> Wenn man bereits fr das betreffende Fach immatrikuliert ist, darf man nicht mehr klagen. Das musst Du bei der Antragstellung an Eides Statt versichern...
> Wenn Du aber z.B. in Zahnmedizin eingeschrieben bist, darfst Du fr Humanmedizin klagen.



Das meinte ich, wenn man in einen hnlichen Studiengang eingeschrieben ist...Danke fr die Info...  :Top:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## extrauterin

krasskrasskrass.......jetzt bin ich gespannt ob das klappt.
wie gesagt meine rsv hatte das aus ihrem register genommen....
aber bitte lasst es mich wissen wenns geklappt hat......lerne gerne 'zu.

----------


## Linda.1001

> Allianz mit 15  findest du teuer?


N, aber mir haben Sie einen hheren Betrag genannt. Hast Du 5 Jahre Laufzeit? Oder wie?
ARAG ist 9,90 monatl. 
 ::-dance:  natrlich nur Privat-RS

----------


## Linda.1001

@ extrauterin Welche RSV hast du denn? Is ja gemein...  :hmmm...:

----------


## extrauterin

glaub roland rsv o.so 

...,sag mal u wie erkundigst du dich dann ob sie auch hochschulrecht machen und ob sie deine rechnungen bezahlen werden. musst du dann einen erhhten beitrag zahlen......?

bin noch zu misstrauisch den versicherungen ggber....mchte euch bestimmt nicht abhalten, aber ich weiss nicht, ob die das wirklich machen. die htten keinen grossen nutzen davon.....

naja, auf jeden fall wnsch ich euch, dass die bei euch nicht so stmperhaft sind wie bei der bahn, die auch immmer verschiedene ausknfte geben...

----------


## Sirat

> Hast Du 5 Jahre Laufzeit? Oder wie?


Ne.1 Jahr.170  jhrlich,macht ca. 15  monatlich.

Aber wirklich *GUT* informieren,obwohl ich die Versicherung schon gemacht habe fr den Fall der Flle.Vielleicht kndige ich sie beide noch wenns mir zu unsicher und undurchschaubar wird.

----------


## Linda.1001

> glaub roland rsv o.so 
> 
> ...,sag mal u wie erkundigst du dich dann ob sie auch hochschulrecht machen und ob sie deine rechnungen bezahlen werden. musst du dann einen erhhten beitrag zahlen......?
> 
> bin noch zu misstrauisch den versicherungen ggber....mchte euch bestimmt nicht abhalten, aber ich weiss nicht, ob die das wirklich machen. die htten keinen grossen nutzen davon.....
> 
> naja, auf jeden fall wnsch ich euch, dass die bei euch nicht so stmperhaft sind wie bei der bahn, die auch immmer verschiedene ausknfte geben...


*grins* ja die Bahn, damit hab ich auch so meine Negativ-Erfahrungen, whrend der Fussball-WM dauerte es 4 STD von Dsseldorf nach Essen...ok die Logistik whrend der WM ist sowieso kritisch gewesen, aber das war echt der Hammer...naja, genug davon.

Roland RSV...hab ich noch nie gehrt,aber drfen die denn einfach so den Vertrag abndern.
Und ja, ich hab nach Hoschschulrecht gefragt...wie gesagt nur die AdvoCard hat was von Karenzzeit gesagt, die anderen haben auch auf explizite Nachfrage keine bzw. 3 monatige Karenzzeit genannt...  :Top:

----------


## Sirat

3 Monate Wartezeit reichen aber noch falls du fr dieses WS anklagen willst,verpasst vielleicht einen Monat im Studium,aber es ist machbar sich noch einzuklagen,nach der Info meines Anwalts.Die Info ist 3-4 Tage alt.

cheers

----------


## Linda.1001

> 3 Monate Wartezeit reichen aber noch falls du fr dieses WS anklagen willst,verpasst vielleicht einen Monat im Studium,aber es ist machbar sich noch einzuklagen,nach der Info meines Anwalts.Die Info ist ne 3-4 Tage alt.
> 
> cheers


Habe hnliche Infos,allerdings habe ich die Frage ob ich mich denn ber die ZVS fr Medizin bewerben muss oder nicht? (dumme Frage?)

Und den Anwalt will ich auch wechseln...  :Top:   :Grinnnss!:   :Blush:

----------


## Sirat

Ob du es rechtlich musst,weiss ich nicht.Aber schaden tut es dir ja nicht.Es kann nur gutes bringen.

----------


## Linda.1001

:Keks:  


> Ob du es rechtlich musst,weiss ich nicht.Aber schaden tut es dir ja nicht.Es kann nur gutes bringen.


naja, ich wollts mit Zahni probieren, da kann ich mich ja schlecht doppelt bewerben...

----------


## Sirat

Ich hab auf der ZVS Seite etwas von Serviceverfahren gelesen,aber nicht wirklich verstanden was damit genau gemeint ist.Damit wre es mglich Mehrfachbewerbungen zu machen,aber die Seite ist bei mir nicht abrufbar.Vielleicht kannst du mal nachfragen.

----------


## Linda.1001

:Grinnnss!:  


> Ich hab auf der ZVS Seite etwas von Serviceverfahren gelesen,aber nicht wirklich verstanden was damit genau gemeint ist.Damit wre es mglich Mehrfachbewerbungen zu machen,aber die Seite ist bei mir nicht abrufbar.Vielleicht kannst du mal nachfragen.


Nee du, das ist ein Verfahren fr Studiengnge wie z.B. Bachelor-Studiengnge das nur in NRW angeboten wird, z.B: Oecotrophologie etc. aber nichts it Medizin o..

Aber danke trotzdem.

----------


## Linda.1001

Hat jemand was bzgl. Klageverfahren in Gieen gehrt???  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Linda.1001

:Grinnnss!:  


> Ne.1 Jahr.170  jhrlich,macht ca. 15  monatlich.
> 
> Aber wirklich *GUT* informieren,obwohl ich die Versicherung schon gemacht habe fr den Fall der Flle.Vielleicht kndige ich sie beide noch wenns mir zu unsicher und undurchschaubar wird.



Wie willste denn das machen bei einer Laufzeit von einem Jahr?

----------


## Sirat

Die ganze Anklagerei dauert doch nicht ewig.Frs WS klagen,Eilverfahren nennt sich das ja,1-2 Monate dauert das vielleicht (aber sicherlich kein Jahr,denn man will ja noch das gleiche WS anfangen),dann Versicherung kndigen.Fertig is.

cheers

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

> Die ganze Anklagerei dauert doch nicht ewig.Frs WS klagen,Eilverfahren nennt sich das ja,1-2 Monate dauert das vielleicht (aber sicherlich kein Jahr,denn man will ja noch das gleiche WS anfangen),dann Versicherung kndigen.Fertig is.
> 
> cheers


Das dauert schon lnger, an manchen Unis kann es ber ein Jahr dauern, dann gibt es noch die Beschwerdeverfahren die sowieso viel lnger dauern, usw... Und mein Anwalt meinte auch, dass man es die absolute Ausnahme ist, dass man zu dem Semester anfangen kann, zu dem man geklagt hat.

----------


## Linda.1001

> Das dauert schon lnger, an manchen Unis kann es ber ein Jahr dauern, dann gibt es noch die Beschwerdeverfahren die sowieso viel lnger dauern, usw... Und mein Anwalt meinte auch, dass man es die absolute Ausnahme ist, dass man zu dem Semester anfangen kann, zu dem man geklagt hat.



Also ich hab schon Bescheid aus Mnster erhalten, bleibt noch Kln...
Daumen drcken...  :Top:

----------


## Sirat

> Das dauert schon lnger, an manchen Unis kann es ber ein Jahr dauern, dann gibt es noch die Beschwerdeverfahren die sowieso viel lnger dauern, usw... Und mein Anwalt meinte auch, dass man es die absolute Ausnahme ist, dass man zu dem Semester anfangen kann, zu dem man geklagt hat.


Ich kann mich auch nur darauf sttzden was mein Anwalt gesagt hat.   :Top:  

Der meinte,selbst wenns der 1.Dezember wird,und man etwas verpasst,man wird noch frs gleiche WS zugelassen.Obs wirklich stimmt..ich habe das Gefhl jeder sagt was anderes und den Anwlten kann man auch nicht wirklich trauen,schade eigentlich.

cheers

----------


## Linda.1001

> Ich kann mich auch nur darauf sttzden was mein Anwalt gesagt hat.   
> 
> Der meinte,selbst wenns der 1.Dezember wird,und man etwas verpasst,man wird noch frs gleiche WS zugelassen.Obs wirklich stimmt..ich habe das Gefhl jeder sagt was anderes und den Anwlten kann man auch nicht wirklich trauen,schade eigentlich.
> 
> cheers



Ganz deiner Meinung...leider....  :Keks:

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

> Ich kann mich auch nur darauf sttzden was mein Anwalt gesagt hat.   
> 
> Der meinte,selbst wenns der 1.Dezember wird,und man etwas verpasst,man wird noch frs gleiche WS zugelassen.Obs wirklich stimmt..ich habe das Gefhl jeder sagt was anderes und den Anwlten kann man auch nicht wirklich trauen,schade eigentlich.
> 
> cheers


Ja, auch wenn man durch nen Beschwerdeverfahren erst 2010 nachtrglich zum WS 2007 zugelassen wird, dann wird man auch zum WS 2007 zugelassen und ist 2010 schon im x-ten Semester aber erst im 1.Fachsemester.
Da ist man dann quasi schon fast Langzeitstudent, bevor man das Studium begonnen hat, aber ansonsten hat das glaube ich keine Nachteile, also man fngt erst im folgenden Semester mit seinen Prfungsversuchen etc. an.
Zumindest hab ich das so verstanden, ka ob das auch stimmt, der schreibt jedenfalls auch immer, dass man, wenn man zugelassen wird, sich in die Vorlesungen hocken und schon bisschen mitlernen soll, obwohl man schon zu spt ist und an keinen Prfungen teilnehmen kann, damit man dann frs nchste Semester, wos dann richtig losgeht, schon bisschen vorbereitet ist.
Wie es aber im WS mit ner Zulassung an ner Uni ablaufen soll, die kein SS anbietet, weiss ich leider auch nicht.

----------


## Sirat

Mir gefallen die Anwlte nicht.Das ganze Klagen gefllt mir nicht.Jeder sagt was anderes.Was solls   ::-stud:  

cheers

P.S: Wie gesagt,der "Oberanwalt" aus der Kanzlei hat versichert,man knne direkt dieses Semester anfangen..ob das stimmt.Das steht nicht mal in den Sternen.

----------


## Lenni

*hochschieb*

----------


## Linda.1001

> Mir gefallen die Anwlte nicht.Das ganze Klagen gefllt mir nicht.Jeder sagt was anderes.Was solls   
> 
> cheers
> 
> P.S: Wie gesagt,der "Oberanwalt" aus der Kanzlei hat versichert,man knne direkt dieses Semester anfangen..ob das stimmt.Das steht nicht mal in den Sternen.



Ja glaubst du denn alles, was dir Anwlte sagen??? Liegt es nicht in deren Natur Versprechungen zu machen? wers glaubt wird   ::-angel:   sag ich nur   :hmmm...:  
Lass dir nichts erzhlen, gleiche Kanzlei und nichts mir Anfangen in diesem Semester....

----------


## Lenni

ach, fast niemand fngt im klagesemester an. das sind vielleicht ein paar glckliche.

----------


## Linda.1001

Hat den jetzt jemand was aus Kln gehrt??? Isses da schon gelaufen? Oder muss ich meine 0,0001111% Hoffnung schon begraben?  :Keks:

----------


## Lenni

in kln hat noch nie jemand erfolgreich geklagt. ich wunder mich berhaupt dass es ein anwalt tatschlich versucht in kln zu klagen.

laut meinem anwalt (einer der besten) ist es nicht mglich dort, sowie in main oder bonn berhaupt etwas zu holen.

----------


## Constanze1983

Hat jemand Erfahrungen im Verklagen von Frankfurt/Main?

----------


## Linda.1001

> in kln hat noch nie jemand erfolgreich geklagt. ich wunder mich berhaupt dass es ein anwalt tatschlich versucht in kln zu klagen.
> 
> laut meinem anwalt (einer der besten) ist es nicht mglich dort, sowie in main oder bonn berhaupt etwas zu holen.



Bei meinem Anwalt wundere ich mich ber gar nichts mehr..  :Nixweiss:   :hmmm...:

----------


## Linda.1001

> Hat jemand Erfahrungen im Verklagen von Frankfurt/Main?



Hab gehrt, dass eine Freundin von mir fr 6 Wochen aufgrund einer einstweiligen Verfgung einen Platz hatte und dann diese wieder aufgehoben wurde.

----------


## nnlglmpp

Oh Gott, ist ja frustrierend. Und wie gings weiter?

----------


## Lenni

tja, wie geht es dann wohl weiter...wenn man keinen schein machen konnte, geht es wohl mehr oder minder genauso weiter wie vorher.
 :Nixweiss:

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

> tja, wie geht es dann wohl weiter...wenn man keinen schein machen konnte, geht es wohl mehr oder minder genauso weiter wie vorher.


Hat nicht mal jemand hier im Thread erwhnt, dass wenn man irgendwann mal fr Medizin eingeschrieben war, auch ohne Scheine zu sammeln, fr das 2. Semester klagen kann? Aber ka ob das stimmt.

----------


## tannipo

hey leute!
ich bin gerade am berlegen, ob ich meine klage in wrzburg zurck ziehen soll, da die chancen ja net so berauschend sind (joa, habe ich schnell erkannt  :hmmm...:   )
ist es dann eigentlich so, dass man dann trotzdem die 400 und paar zerquetschte fr den gegenanwalt der uni zahlen muss oder nicht?
wann rechnet ihr eigentlich mit den verfahren fr mainz, gieen unde gttingen=?

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

> hey leute!
> ich bin gerade am berlegen, ob ich meine klage in wrzburg zurck ziehen soll, da die chancen ja net so berauschend sind (joa, habe ich schnell erkannt   )
> ist es dann eigentlich so, dass man dann trotzdem die 400 und paar zerquetschte fr den gegenanwalt der uni zahlen muss oder nicht?
> wann rechnet ihr eigentlich mit den verfahren fr mainz, gieen unde gttingen=?


Fr das Sommersemester? Laufen die Klagen da nicht schon?

----------


## Puschel05

hat jemand von euch in leipzig geklagt?

----------


## tannipo

> Fr das Sommersemester? Laufen die Klagen da nicht schon?


ja, aber man kann den antrag zurck ziehen, bevor das gericht den beschluss getroffen hat

----------


## Lenni

ja kann man und ich bin mir irgendwie ziemlich sicher dass man trotzdem zahlt. aber keine garantie.

ich fang erst an frs sose zu hoffen wenn meine letzte klage vom winter durch ist und ich nichts hab.

----------


## larl

Mal ne andere Frage. Kann man einen erklagten Platz eigentlich aufschieben aufgrund von Berufsausbildung????also nach der Ausbildung den Platz dann annehmen?

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

> Mal ne andere Frage. Kann man einen erklagten Platz eigentlich aufschieben aufgrund von Berufsausbildung????also nach der Ausbildung den Platz dann annehmen?


Nein, du kannst halt wahrscheinlich an den meisten Unis im laufenden Semester nicht mehr einsteigen, musst dich aber innerhalb von einer Woche immatrikulieren.

----------


## DerMedicus1984

Wie ist das eigentlich mit der ZVS, ich meine gelesen zu haben dass einige Gerichte eine Klage nur anerkennen wenn die ZVS Bewerbung frist und normgerecht gestellt wurde, ist das berall so? Ich mein noch kann ich den Kram ja abschicken :P

----------


## medicus164

> Wie ist das eigentlich mit der ZVS, ich meine gelesen zu haben dass einige Gerichte eine Klage nur anerkennen wenn die ZVS Bewerbung frist und normgerecht gestellt wurde, ist das berall so? Ich mein noch kann ich den Kram ja abschicken :P



Ich bin mir nicht sicher. Mein Anwalt schreibt immer vor einen nchsten Klagesemester, dass ich meinen vollstndigen Ablehnungsbescheid der ZVS mitschicken soll. Das dient denke ich dem Beweis, dass ich keinen Platz in Deutschlan bekommen habe / konnte. Er schrieb weiterhin, dass ich mich mit Ihn in Verbindung setzten soll, wenn ich mich nicht beworben habe. Ich denke Du solltest es tun!

Ich schick es auch gleich per Post ab  :hmmm...:

----------


## CaliforniaKicky

hat jemand ins 2. FS Medizin in Leipzig geklagt?

----------


## Linda.1001

> Mal ne andere Frage. Kann man einen erklagten Platz eigentlich aufschieben aufgrund von Berufsausbildung????also nach der Ausbildung den Platz dann annehmen?


Nein, das geht nicht.

----------


## jmc.med

@CaliforniaKicky

ich habe in leipzig geklagt...und heute brief bekommen
du auch...?

----------


## Linda.1001

> @CaliforniaKicky
> 
> ich habe in leipzig geklagt...und heute brief bekommen
> du auch...?


Darf man zum Studienplatz gratulieren?

----------


## CaliforniaKicky

@jmc.med: aber hast du ins hhere geklagt? Wurdest du genommen?

@ Linda: ne, bei mir ist noch nichts klar.  :Nixweiss:

----------


## jmc.med

in leipzig gab es eine auslosung...
12 pltze fr das ZWEITE fachsemester. habe das glck und die nummer neun gehabt. da es sich aber um eine VORLUFIGE zulassung handelt lasse ich die kirche mal im dorf und warte erst einmal ab. nach ca. 4 wochen kann man dann genaueres sagen. solange muss man noch zittern um nicht rausgeschmissen zu werden.

----------


## medicus164

In Tbingen sind Pltze fr ZM und HM frei geworden. Bis zum 8. Juni sollen die verlost werde.

Hoffentlich klappt das endlich. Hat noch jemand in Tbingen geklagt?

LG

medicus164

----------


## Lenni

ja, ich halt, human  :hmmm...:  alte bekannte   :bhh:

----------


## Lenni

...wenn ich nchste woche in hd und t kein glck habe, dreh ich durch. 

 ::-oopss:

----------


## medicus164

Ach Lenni. Mir gehts genauso. Verdammt, wieso mssen auch immer wir Pech haben. Schluss jetzt damit. Es muss jetzt einfach auch mal klappen. Wr ja cool, wenn wir beide nach Tbingen kommen   ::-dance:

----------


## Lenni

:Top:  wir haben einfach nchste woche glck. 
dann sind wir:   ::-stud:   :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Frieke

@ medicus164 jaa, ich klage auch in Tbingen, aber die Aussichten dort sind ja nicht gerade berauschend.. aber vielleicht klappts ja, wer wei!!   :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## medicus164

klagst fr Zahn oder Human?

Ich fr Zahn und hab grad den Brief von meinen Anwalt aufgemacht, dass keiner der 9 Pltze auf mich entfiel.

Wieder mal Pech gehabt. So langsam denk ich echt ich werde garnicht in den Lostopf gesteckt   :grrrr....:

----------


## medicus164

ich hoffe am meisten auf Berlin
 :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## Frieke

Ich klage fr Humanmedizin und ich setze auch all meine Hoffnung auf Berlin!!   :Top:

----------


## medicus164

Ja die Chancen stehe ja gut dort. Hoffe nur dass es nicht all zu viele Klger sind.

Wei jemnad wie viele Klger man round about im Somersemester erwarten kann. We ja ...meine Kristalkugel... bla bla...

Aber irgend einen Trnd muss es ja im Vergleich zum WS geben. Mein Anwalt sagt, dass in ZM auch zum SS die Chancen gut sein sollen.

----------


## CaliforniaKicky

Wnsch euch allen viel Glck. Habe selbst in Leipzig fr das 2. FS Medizin geklagt, es gab 30 Klger und 12 Pltze, ein Verhltnis von 1: 2,5 und ich hab keinen Platzbekommen. Was fr ein Pechtroll ich doch bin.  :Wand:   ::-oopss:

----------


## studekrem

Hat jemand zum SoSe 07 in Gttingen, Kln oder Gieen geklagt?
Ich bekomme immer was aus Gttingen, aber von Kln und Gieen habe ich seit einigen Monaten nichts mehr gehrt.

----------


## Frieke

@ medicus 
Hab auch keine Ahnung, wieviele Klger es genau gibt! Wei halt nur, dass die Chancen in Berlin nicht schlecht stehn!!  Aber dein Anwalt msste dir das doch sagen knnen, oder?!   :Top:  

@studekrem 
von Kln hab ich selber auch lang nix mehr gehrt.. dauert wohl noch ein wenig.. und in Gieen hab ich selber nicht geklagt..

----------


## Linda.1001

> Hat jemand zum SoSe 07 in Gttingen, Kln oder Gieen geklagt?
> Ich bekomme immer was aus Gttingen, aber von Kln und Gieen habe ich seit einigen Monaten nichts mehr gehrt.


Ich hab in Kln und Giessen immer noch am laufen und auch noch nichts gehrt. Mnster war ja nix....leider *schnief*

Hoffe jetzt auf Kamelle-City *grins*   :Top:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Linda.1001

> Wnsch euch allen viel Glck. Habe selbst in Leipzig fr das 2. FS Medizin geklagt, es gab 30 Klger und 12 Pltze, ein Verhltnis von 1: 2,5 und ich hab keinen Platzbekommen. Was fr ein Pechtroll ich doch bin.


Warst du denn mal kurzzeitig frs 1 FS aufgrund einer einstweiligen Verfgung eingeschrieben oder haste Scheine sammeln knnen als Externer Studi?


LG Linda  :Top:

----------


## medicus164

> Hat jemand zum SoSe 07 in Gttingen, Kln oder Gieen geklagt?
> Ich bekomme immer was aus Gttingen, aber von Kln und Gieen habe ich seit einigen Monaten nichts mehr gehrt.



Klage dies SS genau wie auch im vergangenen WS auch in Gttingen fr ZM. Aber da kam noch nichts.

----------


## Lenni

oh medi, *******. mal wieder pech gehabt. armer. ich komm mir manchmal vor wie das ********* der nation...immer lospech.   :Hh?:

----------


## CaliforniaKicky

@Linda.1001: ich bin momentan Zahni  und habe Scheine gesammelt. wollte auch am Anfang Zahnmedizin zu Ende machen, aber dann hat mich Medizin doch mehr in den Bann gezogen.

----------


## Linda.1001

> @Linda.1001: ich bin momentan Zahni  und habe Scheine gesammelt. wollte auch am Anfang Zahnmedizin zu Ende machen, aber dann hat mich Medizin doch mehr in den Bann gezogen.


Darf ich mal ganz frech sein und fragen, mit welcher DN und wievielen WS du in Zahni reingekommen bist?   :Grinnnss!:  

Wre mir nmlich auch ganz recht - Zahni.

----------


## CaliforniaKicky

ja du darfst   :Woow:  : DN: 1,9 (1ws). die berchtigte grenze zwischen zahn und human, allerdings ist beides sehr unterrschiedlich. aber bei uns sind auch einige die zuerst Medizin machen wollten und dann Zahnmedizin lieb gewonnen haben. mich hat es eher verschreckt.  :Blush:

----------


## Linda.1001

> ja du darfst   : DN: 1,9 (1ws). die berchtigte grenze zwischen zahn und human, allerdings ist beides sehr unterrschiedlich. aber bei uns sind auch einige die zuerst Medizin machen wollten und dann Zahnmedizin lieb gewonnen haben. mich hat es eher verschreckt.


Hmmmm, 1 WS und 1,9.....  in Relation gesehen zu meinem Abi....bruchte ich wieviele WS?

2,6 ...... ach nee, man muss ja erst den Wartesemester NC sprengen oder?
hh? jetzt bin ich ehrlich verwirrt.... 

Doch , dann bruchte ich noch 2 WS hab ja nur 5.  *schnief*
 :Keks:

----------


## CaliforniaKicky

ich kenn mich leider mit den WS nicht aus, aber vielleicht bekommst du ja nochwas ber Klage. ich war ja leider ein Pechvougel.

Viel glck und nicht verzweifeln.

LG
Kicky  :hmmm...:

----------


## Settembrini

Ja "Gr Gott" erstmal,....

verfolge eure Beitrge jetzt schon eine geraume Zeit...und hab mich heute endlich mal registriert....
Ich versuche mich auch einzuklagen fr Humanmedizin und warte jetzt noch auf die Entscheidungen vom WS - Heidelberg und Marburg.... 
Wie schtzt ihr denn so die Chancen in Heidelberg ein?

Gru Settembrini

----------


## Lenni

h...marburg wurde schon lange verlost. das ist abgeschlossen. ebenso das nachrckverfahren dort.

hd wird diese woche verlost. chancen sind ok.

----------


## Lenni

whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

es muss jetzt einfach klappen, es muss, es muss, es muss.....

 :Oh nee...:   :Oh nee...:   :Oh nee...:

----------


## Linda.1001

:Keks:  Hat jemand Antwort aus Kamelle-City?

Mein Briefkasten war heute leer...nichts aus Kln...

----------


## Settembrini

Ich bin in Marburg als 17ter geogen worden und mein Anwalt hat nochmals Beschwerde eingelegt fr Mandanten mit einem gnstigen Rang.... anscheinend fllt die Entscheidung nchste Woche....
Deshalb bin ich da auch noch schwer am Hoffen....
Sind das in Heidelberg eigentlich Vollstudienpltze, die da verlost werden?
Naja,....mal abwarten (wie immer halt   :kotzen:  )
Hat eigentlich jemand "Erfahrung" mit Beschwerdeverfahren?Kommt dabei auch (evtl. regelmig?) was raus?

Gru Settembrini

----------


## Linda.1001

> Ich bin in Marburg als 17ter geogen worden und mein Anwalt hat nochmals Beschwerde eingelegt fr Mandanten mit einem gnstigen Rang.... anscheinend fllt die Entscheidung nchste Woche....
> Deshalb bin ich da auch noch schwer am Hoffen....
> Sind das in Heidelberg eigentlich Vollstudienpltze, die da verlost werden?
> Naja,....mal abwarten (wie immer halt   )
> Hat eigentlich jemand "Erfahrung" mit Beschwerdeverfahren?Kommt dabei auch (evtl. regelmig?) was raus?
> 
> Gru Settembrini


Probiers mal mit der Suchfunktion...ich erinnere mich leise, dass da mal nen Beitrag war bzgl. Beschwerdeverfahren....und das hat lange gedauert.....
Naja, wnsche uns allen viel Glck!

----------


## Lenni

heidelberg ist wohl verlost. und auch diesesmal hab ich NICHTS!

----------


## Lenni

ich hab platz 87 von 87. ich bin die letzte. das ist nochmal ein extra messerstich, mitten rein. 
ich bin total fertig. ich sitz hier trnenberstrmt. das war das letzte vom ws. und im sommer ist eh nichts zu holen. ich hab nur pech. 
und niemand ist hier. vielleicht kann mir jemand der hnlich verzweifelt ist eine pm schicken.

----------


## Settembrini

Servus erstmal,

hab leider auch noch nichts von Heidelberg gehrt.... woher habt ihr das mitbekommen und gibt es irgendeine Mglchkeit herauszufinden auf welchem Rang man ist, wenn der Anwalt grad Urlaub hat? (Das nervt tierisch an - Verlosung in Heidelberg und man erreicht den eigenen Anwalt nicht!!!   :grrrr....:   )
Wie soll das eigentlich mglich sein heut schon etwas aus Heidelberg zu hren , wenn frhestens gestern gezogen wurde? Der Bescheid wurde dann frhestens gestern Abend abgeschickt und ich glaube nicht, dass die Post so schnell ist, dass der Bescheid schon heute im Briefkasten ist....
Was meint ihr bzw. hat jemand Lust mit aufzuklren?

Gru Settembrini

----------


## Linda.1001

> ich hab platz 87 von 87. ich bin die letzte. das ist nochmal ein extra messerstich, mitten rein. 
> ich bin total fertig. ich sitz hier trnenberstrmt. das war das letzte vom ws. und im sommer ist eh nichts zu holen. ich hab nur pech. 
> und niemand ist hier. vielleicht kann mir jemand der hnlich verzweifelt ist eine pm schicken.


DEGUP - Dont ever give up!
Hast du schonmal an nen Quereinstieg gedacht? *grins* will dich ja nicht auf falsche Gedanken bringen... war nur ein Versuch dich zu trsten....sagt mal...auch wenns jetzt doof klingt...ists nicht relativ erfolgreich in Greifswald, Marburg und Dresden zu klagen oder habt ihr alles durch?

LG Linda

----------


## Jauheliha

Platz 87 von 87??
Ich wette, dass mindestens einer seinen Platz nicht annimmt....

Edit: Ganz schnell vergessen!!! Ist schon spt..   :Party:

----------


## Lenni

ich wei das weil ich im sekretariat angerufen habe. mein anwalt ist auch im urlaub, wir haben viell. den gleichen.

jauhelia: ??? was soll mir das sagen? es gab 87 klger und ich bin der letzte arsch. 
ich bin schon demotiviert genug, man braucht mir nicht noch eins zustzlich reinwrgen.

----------


## Jauheliha

Was meinst Du was ich Dir damit sagen wollte?? Hatte Dich nur falsch verstanden und dachte Du wrst quasi der nchste.... Tut mir leid fr Dich! Drck Dir die Daumen, dass es noch woanders was wird!!

----------


## HerrKaleun

Die guten Chancen ergeben sich doch erst ber die Beschwerdeverfahren. Was jetzt luft ist eh frn Arsch, Chancen gleich null. Aber wartet mal die lngeren Verfahren ab, wenn Zimmerling und Co. da loslegen gibt es schon noch einige(!) Pltze, es dauert nur etwas.

Geduld, selbst wenn Ihr 1 Jahr im Beschwerdeverfahren wartet, fangt Ihr immernoch 3-4 Jahre vor regulren Wartern an, und das ist ne Menge Zeit! Wird schon...  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Lenni

toller trost. 
aber mich trstet momentan sowieso nichts, vondemher.

----------


## Lenni

kaleun:

und wie soll man fr mich beschwerde einlegen wenn ich JEDESMAL auf die allerletzten rnge gelost werde? wie soll das gehen?

----------


## Nachttopf

@Lenni: Wie wr's, wenn du dich mal zusammenreit und damit aufhrst, die Leute derart anzufahren obwohl sie dich nur trsten wollen?

Sei lieber froh, dass du berhaupt das Geld fr eine Klage hast! Viele Abiturienten kriegen nmlich nicht mal eben tausende von Euro von Papi und Mami gesponsort (und erzhl mir nicht, du wrdest deine gesamte Lebenshaltungskosten plus Klagen selbst bezahlen, das glaubt sowieso keiner) und haben so gut wie keine Hoffnung, vor Ablauf der regulren Wartezeit reinzukommen. Du aber hast zumindest diese Hoffnung, aber weil's nicht sofort klappt, maulst du hier die Leute an wie eine verwhnte Gre. Oder glaubst du etwa, du httest mehr Recht auf einen Studienplatz als die tausende Warter vor dir? 

Also, sei lieber froh, dass du diese Chance hast, in den nchsten 5 Jahren wird noch viel geklagt. Enttuscht sein ist o.k., Leute so anzumachen aber nicht (was knnen die denn dafr?)

----------


## nnlglmpp

Nachttopf,

ich kenne wirklich Leute, die die gesamte Lebenshaltungskosten selbst bezahlen, studieren und den Anwalt bezahlen knnen. Nur weil du das nicht kannst, bedeutet das noch lange nicht, dass andere das nicht knnen.

----------


## Lenni

halt einfach dein maul und lass mich damit in ruhe. (sorry aber bei so einem beitrg gehts echt nich anders)

wenn es dir nicht passt dass ich das geld habe um zu klagen (und bald hab ich sowieso keins mehr) dann geh andere leute klein machen. mit mir nicht. 

und die leute die mich trsten wollten (jauhelia) hab ich falsch verstanden und das ist lngst per pn geklrt, also halt den ball flach und lass mich in frieden.

----------


## Lenni

und du brauchst hier auch nicht reinplatzen, mich dumm anmachen obwohl ich niemals mit dir geschrieben habe.

mach das bei leuten mit denen du dich konkret auseinandersetzt. meine pers. situation bezgl geld  und anderen dingen wie zb verwhnt sein kannst du auch nicht beurteilen. erlaube dir ja nicht ein urteil ber mich. oder kennen wir uns persnlich? nein, zum glck nicht. das ist echt ne bodenlose frechheit.

und wenn du vorhast mir eine "hass"-pm zu schicken wie schon jemand anderes vor dir aufgrund einer lapalie in die er nie verwickelt war, dann lass es gleich stecken und such dir jemand anderen mit dem du streit anzetteln willst.

seltsamerweise knnen die leute die ich falsch verstanden hab und bei denen ich einen fehler gemacht habe VERZEIHEN und sind nicht nachtragend und veranstalten hier nicht so einen aufstand.

beste gre, lenchen



registriert seit anfang des jahres und direkt theater veranstalten. das spricht fr sich!

----------


## HerrKaleun

> kaleun:
> 
> und wie soll man fr mich beschwerde einlegen wenn ich JEDESMAL auf die allerletzten rnge gelost werde? wie soll das gehen?



Weisste, beschftige Dich mal mit der Materie, dann musst Du hier nicht rumheulen...  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Lenni

ich hab mich damit beschftigt und es gibt laut meinem anwalt (und das ist der bekannteste) auf diesem rang KEINEN erfolg im bezug aufs beschwerdeverfahren.

informier du dich, bevor du in die gleiche kerbe haust. und bers heulen bin ich seit gestern hinaus  :hmmm...:  also heult ihr doch *kindergartenmoduswiederausstell*

----------


## starbase135

Ich wollte mich eigentlich gar nicht in die Diskussion einmischen, aber da sich hier gar niemand mehr am Riemen reien kann...

Wer bereit ist den Weg der Klage zu gehen, soll dies auch tun. Wieso man dann aber ber seinen Anwalt hinaus auch hier im Forum andere mit der Studienplatzklage "belstigen" muss, entzieht sich wiederum meiner Logik. Es ist ganz klar, dass man sich damit den Unmut derer, die schon lange warten und nicht ber ausreichende finanzielle Mittel verfgen, um zu klagen, auf sich zieht.

Im Allgemeinen ist der Weg der Klage wohl eher zweifelhaft, da:

 - bei der derzeitig so hohen Anzahl an Klagen die Chancen auch schlecht sind
 - es genug andere Mglichkeiten gibt ein Studium zu beginnen:
      - das regulre Losverfahren
      - so weit ich wei kann in 4 Bundeslndern auch unabhngig von der             
        Abi-Note nach einer medizinischen Ausbildung (mit sehr guten 
        Abschlussnoten) + 1 Jahre Berufspraxis studiert werden, wodurch jeder,  
        der z.B. Krankenpfleger gemacht hat auch nach 4 Jahren studieren kann
      - natrlich Wartezeit...wo es ja bei einigermaen guten Noten auch nach 
        4 Jahren klappt
      - FSJ, Praktika, TMS, kurze Ausbildungen - damit kann man in einigen     
        AdHs die DN-Note um bis zu 1,5 Noten drcken
      - Bundeswehr

Klagen bringt daher einfach nicht mehr so viel (wie frher vielleicht einmal). Mit ner Klage kommt man, wenn man nicht gerade Glck hat, auch erst nach 2-3 Jahren rein. Dann bekommt man den Platz eben erst nach 4 oder 5 Jahren. Dann hat man dann aber vielleicht schon eine medizinische Ausbildung hinter sich, 1-2 Jahre Berufspraxis und das Wissen und die Praxis wird einem das sicherlich das Studium ziemlich erleichtern. Ganz zu schweigen von den finanziellen Mitteln, die man in dieser Zeit fr die ganzen Ausgaben whrend der Studienzeit ansammelt.

Nicht zuletzt ist es fraglich, ob man denn Faulheit, die ja in 99% der Flle zur schlechten Abi-Note gefhrt haben wird, durch Klage kompensieren sollte. Es ist nun mal so, dass die Abbrecherquote unter Klgern am grten ist... .

Das dazu. Fazit: Werklagen will, soll das tun. Aber Leute, die lange warten und in der Zeit viele Dinge machen (Ausbildung, FSJ, Praktika), um ihren Platz zu bekommen, anzugehen ist nicht der richtige Weg.

----------


## Settembrini

Ich verstehe da Lenni schon....wenn man richtig Geld ausgibt fr die Klage und dann wirklich immer abgeschlagen auf einem hintern Losplatz landet,ist dasnicht sonderlich aufbauend.... jedesmalmachst du dir vorher Hoffnung und stehst unter Strom und dann immer eine derbe Enttuschung - das geht schon an die Verven....
Und der Beitrag vom Nachtopf find ich recht unangebracht.... hrt sich fr mich sehr stark nach Neid an - nach dem Motto "Alle knnen klagen nur ich nicht,weil die Gesellschaft mich so sehr benachteiligt"....
bhhhh!Iich sag euch eines - Ich kann Neider einfach nicht leiden!!!

Und weil der Papa auch nichts in Heidelberg bekommen hat, geht der Papa heut Abend mal mit seinen Freunden einen heben....   :Grinnnss!:  

Gru Settembrini

----------


## Lenni

ich hab niemanden der warten will angegangen. les alles bevor du mich hier falsch darstellt. 

ich wurde angegangen. weil ich mich hier ausgekotzt habe. dieser faden ist dazu da, damit sich klger untereinander beistehen, informieren usw... 

sollte euch das nicht passen klickt ihn nicht an. so einfach ist das. behauptungen der art "zu 99% faulheit" sind sowieso das letzte. oder hast du die fhigkeit die leute zu durchleuchten deren abi schlechter als 1,8 ist? meins ist mit 2,4 MEINER meinung nach ok. nicht supergut, aber ok. und die grnde aus denen ich keinen besseren schnitt hatte, gehen dich einen feuchten dreck an. also verschwinde am besten wieder und verbreite deine theorien woanders. 

diskussionen ber den sinn einer klage und notendiskussionen gibt es zur genge. klink dich lieber dort ein.

----------


## Nachttopf

Danke Lenni, hast mit deinem Post meinen ersten Eindruck eindrucksvoll besttigt, da fehlt wohl die "gute Kinderstube". Offenbar bin ich nicht der erste der so denkt, wenn du schon aufgrund deiner unmglichen Ausdrucksweise schon, zitat, "Hass-PM's" bekommst... Wenn du dich aber auffhrst wie ein verwhnter Teenager, brauchst du wirklich kein Mitleid erwarten, aber das kapierst du nicht.

Kann Herrn Kaleun nur besttigen, hr doch einfach auf hier rumzuheulen und Leute anzupbeln, dann wird's auch was mit den "Ttschel-Ttschel-kriegst-doch-bald-ein Studienpltzchen" Antworten, die du hren mchtest.  :bhh: 

@nnlglmpp: Keine Angst, ich bin schon versorgt. Habe andere Grnde, weshalb ich mich ber Klgerei und solche leute wie Lenni aufrege, aber das wren alte Kamellen. "Ihr seid doch nur neidisch" ist keine Ausrede fr schlechtes Benehmen oder Aggressivitt gegenber seinen Mitmenschen!

----------


## starbase135

@Settem: Aber sollte man nicht irgendwann einfach mal eingestehen, dass man eben nur ein 2,7 oder 3,1 Abitur hat und einem deswegen kurz- und mittelfristig einfach kein Platz zusteht?

----------


## Lenni

der einzige der kindergarten betreibt bist du  :hmmm...:  und von wegen gute kinderstube, provozieren und sich dann drber wundern? schwach.... aber nicht mein problem.
der unterschied zwischen uns ist, dass ich wei, wann ich mich wie artikulieren muss  :hmmm...:  
und dass mit dem ansatz ber die besagte hass pm....dass nun von dir das lcherliche argument kommt hab ich mir vorher schon gedacht. aber was solls. bis ja anscheinend allwissend obwohl du die damalige sachlage gar nicht kennst. 

ich werd einen platz bekommen, frher oder spter. und daran werden auch leute wie du nichts ndern. dies zu wissen ist im nachhinein unheimlich beruhigend.

----------


## Lenni

und von wegen anpbeln.....ich wurde hier angepbelt von nachttopf oder wie auch immer er heit. und ich lass mir nicht unterstellen dass ich ein verwhntes kind bin.

ich habe niemals angefangen zu pbeln. aber wer mich provoziert, der bekommt nunmal etwas passendes zurck.

----------


## Settembrini

Du das kann man durchaus so sehen - nur ist meine Meinung dazu,dass die Abinote absolut gar nichts mit meiner Eignung Medizin zu studieren zu tun hat...mein Vater hatte auch ein Abi von 2,9 und hat dann sein Studium mit 1,05 in Erangen abgeschlossen.... (nur mal als Gegenbeispiel)
So lange ich niemandem,der sich vielleicht durch mehr Flei im Gymnasium einen Studienplatz verdient hat, diesen wegnehme,muss ich sagen,habe ich auch keinerlei schlechtes Gewissen,dass ich mich einklage....
Und ansonsten - wer bestimmt denn sozusagen moralisch (unabhngig von den schulischen Leistungen),ob sich jemand einen Studienplatz verdient hat? Ich denke,dass das niemand kann....
Ich denke,dass es nur logisch ist,dass man so schnell wie mglich....in anbetracht der lange Ausbildungsdauer (va,wenn man dann auch noch den Facharzt dazu rechnet)....sind ja auch alles Verdienstausflle - je spter ich in den Berufe kommen, desto strker verkrzen sich meine Arbeitsjahre....
Deshalb setze ich alles daran, so schnell wie mglich meinen Studienplatz zu bekommen....
Die Statistik wrde ich gerne mal sehen, die darstellt,dass Klger prozentual hufg abbrechen....das habe ich noch nie gehrt und ich hab mich schon an diversen Unis mit Studenten (sowohl einigen, die ber den Schnitt rein gekommen sind,als auch ber das Klagen) unterhalten, die das absolut nicht besttigt haben.... z.B. von Mnchen (msste der letzte oder vorletzte Jahrgang gewesen sein, sind noch so gut wie alle Klger dabei gewesen)


Gru Settembrini

----------


## Lenni

das schnste ist wenn leute sich was auf ihr abi einbilden, die 2 lk`s zb kuns und sport hatten. 

ich hatte 5 lk`s, und zwar fast allesamt medizinrelevant, 4 davon schriftlich und 2 mndl.... um mal in die gleiche kerbe zu hauen und auch mal mit solchen kindereien zu kommen. aber manche leute wollen mit ihren eigenen waffen geschlagen werden. mit meiner 2,4 find ich mich da ok. nicht gut genug, aber ok. und ich werd erfolgreich sein  :hmmm...: 

es bewhren sich diejenigen, die das medizinstudium packen, und nicht die, welche mit ner 1,0 nach hause kommen. (diesen leuten zolle ich trotz allem respekt)

nochmal edit:

ich schreibs nun nochmal im namen aller die hier klagen und schon ewig auf ihren platz warten (sorry falls ich da jemanden hineinziehe, der es anders sieht, aber ich denke die berweigende mehrheit derjenigen denkt ebenso):

Dieser faden ist zum informationsaustausch, zum bemitleiden, zum kraft geben und mutzusprechen, zum gemeinsamen fluchen auf die situation und auch zum AUSHEULEN gedacht. 
ich hoffe auch ihr habt es nun im ansatz verstanden.

----------


## starbase135

> Du das kann man durchaus so sehen - nur ist meine Meinung dazu,dass die Abinote absolut gar nichts mit meiner Eignung Medizin zu studieren zu tun hat...mein Vater hatte auch ein Abi von 2,9 und hat dann sein Studium mit 1,05 in Erangen abgeschlossen.... (nur mal als Gegenbeispiel)
> So lange ich niemandem,der sich vielleicht durch mehr Flei im Gymnasium einen Studienplatz verdient hat, diesen wegnehme,muss ich sagen,habe ich auch keinerlei schlechtes Gewissen,dass ich mich einklage....
> Und ansonsten - wer bestimmt denn sozusagen moralisch (unabhngig von den schulischen Leistungen),ob sich jemand einen Studienplatz verdient hat? Ich denke,dass das niemand kann....
> 
> 
> Gru Settembrini


Die Klagen gehen ja in erster Regel nicht gegen die restlichen Bewerber, sondern gegen die Unis. Denn die Pltze, die dann durch die Klagen enstehen, sind ja gar nicht richtig finanziert. Hatte mal mit nem Prof an der Uni Leipzig gesprochen und der sagte auch, dass die unis natrlich weniger Pltze anbieten, als es ihre Maximalkapazitt zulsst, da die mittelbegrenzt sind und bei mehr Pltzen weniger Geld pro Platz zur Verfgung steht, zudem Platz fr Wiederholer frei sein muss.

Was die Frage angeht, wie man entscheiden solle, ob jemand einen Platz verdiene:

Ich kann die Argumentation mit deinem Vater sehr gut nachvollziehen. Ich selbst kenne den Vater einer meiner Freundinnen. Er hatte ein 3,x Abi und war sehr schlecht in Naturwissenschaften. Bis vor kurzem war er Professor fr Biochemie in Heidelberg... . Ich will damit sagen, dass Leute mit schlechtem Abi auch einen Platz verdienen...aber dann eben mit der geforderten Wartezeit. Irgendwo muss ja eine Linie gezogen werden und die ist jetzt durch TMS, Notengewichtung, Ausbildungs- + Praktikaanrechnung auch sehr gerecht geworden.

Wenn es aber dann noch immer nicht reicht, solte man IMO nicht an die Sache mit folgender Einstellung rangehen: "Ich habe das Geld also zerstre ich einfach mal die Kapazittsplanung der Unis, obwohl sie die nicht vorhandenen Pltze zuknftig z.T. brauchen.

Das Studienplatzklger die hchste Abbruchquote von allen haben, wurde hier ja noch von niemandem aufgegriffen.

Also: JEDER kann in D eine Platz frs Med.-Stud. bekommen, auch wenn es manchmal lnger dauern kann. Sich mit Hilfe von Geld an anderen gewissermaen vorbei zu schleichen ist dabie ein bisschen fraglich, was aber jeder selbst entscheiden muss.

----------


## Lenni

"Das Studienplatzklger die hchste Abbruchquote von allen haben, wurde hier ja noch von niemandem aufgegriffen."



da kenn ich anderes, aber nenn doch mal aussagekrftige statistiken hierzu. das wrde mich ernsthaft interessieren. ich hab da in meinem bekanntenkreis das gegenteil erlebt.



ist es nicht auch so, dass viele 1,0er ihren marktwert testen wollen und nach 2 semestern abbrechen? medizin weils ja so ein tolles prestigefach ist...das haben wir auch noch nicht aufgegriffen....

----------


## Lenni

naja wie ich auf voriger seite schrieb: der faden ist zum jammern, mut zusprechen und auch zum AUSHEULEN.

diese blablablubb schenkel-klopfer haben wir doch in genug anderen fden. notendiskussion....klgerdiskussion-sind ja alle asozial und leute die sich mit geld ihr leben beim allmchtigen gott erkauft haben....hey-der faden hat nen anderen zweck!

----------


## starbase135

Die hohe Abbruchquote liegt ja nicht unbedingt daran, dass die Klger weniger drauf haben. Aber oft mssen sie eben mehr leisten und sind weitaus mehr belastet, da sie meist an die Uni kommen uns 1000 Dinge nachholen oder gar parallel machen mssen. Kenne eine Klger, der in Magdeburg das 1. + 3. Semester parallel studieren musste und so viel zu tun hatte, dass er auch fast abgebrochen htte...wo wir wieder beim Sinn einer Klage wren.

----------


## Settembrini

Also komm schon...das mit dem Finanzierungsplan von der Uni will ich jetzt mal nicht so ernst nehmen....die Abbrecherquote bis zum Physikum ist so hoch,dass die Uni die 0-x Studienpltze zustzlich durchaus verkraftet....und von Heidelberg wei ich auch,dass die Bedingungen immer noch top sind - trotz der Klger.... also das ist fr mich kein stichhaltiges Argument....
Und bzgl der Ausbildung.... die bringt dir bei Humanmedizin einen sagenhaften Bonus von 0,1 - bei Zahnmedizin wenigstens von 0,3........

Gru Settembrini

----------


## Lenni

..wenn man es aber unbedingt will und dann auch schafft, dann -wie im beispiel deines freundes- geht es! das ist doch bewundernswert wenn man soviel ackert!

ich finds toll. 

und was hat das mit dem sinn einer klage zu tun? wenn man schon nach dem sinn oder unsinn fragt, dann ist wohl eher das ausschlaggebendere argument dass es keine sichere sache ist. 

aber schn, dass wir jetzt wenigstens nicht mehr rumkeifen wie die beknackten (ich nehm mich da auch gar nicht aus)

----------


## Lenni

brigens hab ich meine klage bisher(man bersehe dieses kleine wort nicht) selber finanziert, auch wenn herr nachtstuhl oder wieauchimmer er heit das nicht glauben wird  :hmmm...: 
aber beweisen muss ich es ja auch niemandem

----------


## starbase135

@lenni: Wie lange wartest du jetzt eigentlich schon auf einen Platz?

----------


## Lenni

seit 1,5 jahren. ich hab 2005 abitur gemacht, war whrenddessen und danach eine weile krank, hab dann blderweise (weil es mir von meinen eltern eingeredet wurde ein wartesemester verschenkt, da ich ein semester ein anderes fach studierte) 
dann habe ich geld verdient (fr die klage) und dann im krankenhaus gearbeitet.
mein vater stand von anfang an nicht hinter mir, mittlerweile ist er leider schwer krank, aber er hat nun begriffen wie wichtig mir das alles ist und fngt nun langsam an mich auch zu untersttzen.

----------


## Settembrini

Nochmal eine kurze eine kleine Anmerkung....
Ich meine,ich versteh deine Argumentation dahingehend schon,dass es unfair gegnber denen ist,die "nur" ber die Wartezeit reinkommen....
Aber seh es auch mal aus meiner Perspektive.....ich bin ja ansonsten kein egoistischer Mensch - im Gegenteil....aber,wenn du die Chance sehen wrdest und die finanziellen Mittel auch - wrdest du dann nicht dasselbe machen?
Ich denke schon auch, wie gesagt,dass es gegenber den "Wartern" ein wenig unfair ist,aber es geht ja auch um meine Zukunft....


Gru Settembrini

----------


## Lenni

das soll sich auch nicht in die "ich bin ja so arm dran-richtung" entwickeln, keinesfalls. vielleicht gibts ja auch hier leute mit einem hnlich holprigen weg.
teilweise bin ich einfach genervt und traurig dass es (ich spreche hier niemanden pers. an, einfach allg. gesagt) leute gibt, in deren leben fast immer bis auf ein paar kleinigkeiten, alles glatt lief und diese bepissen sich dann einfach ber menschen denen das glck nicht zugelost wurde. 

und was mich dann aggressiv macht sind leute die von alldem keinen blassen schimmer haben und meinen sie mssen mich angehen, nur weil ich hier mal fr ne stunde gestern abend nen durchhnger hatte und einen beitrag missinterpretiert habe.

----------


## starbase135

@Settem: Ich versteh dich und Lenni vollkommen. Wenn meine DN nicht ausreichen wrde, um Med zu studieren, wre ich auch am Boden zerstrt und wrde alles versuchen, um einen Platz zu bekommen.

Aber wie ich schon gesagt habe, bekommt man doch mit der Klage in der derzeitigen Lage auch erst einen Studienplatz nach 2 oder ein bisschen mehr Jahren. Warum dann nicht gleich eine Ausbildung zum Krankenpfleger machen, anstatt Geld ausgeben, Geld einnehmen und dann nach 4 Jahren problemlos einen Studienplatz bekommen...

----------


## Lenni

mein vorredner hat absolut recht. ich pers. war jahrelang der depp der nation und ich konnte es NICHT beeinflussen, und hte sich derjenige der nun etwas anderes behauptet. jetzt bin ich dran. und ein bisschen persnlicher egoismus schadet nun nicht. das ist meine einstellung und vielleicht wr ich hnlich geworden und htte ber leute gelacht und mit dem finger drauf gezeigt: "haha, kein recht auf nen platz, schlechtes abi, zu 99% faul...blubb" 

zum glck bin ich so wie ich bin und zum glck hab ich auch mal nen steinigen weg gehabt, das kommt mir spter vielleicht mal zu gute.

----------


## Settembrini

Ich hab jetzt noch icht gehrt,dass jemand 4 Jahre warten musste bis er einen Studienplatz ber das Klagen bekommen hat....
Meine Chancen zb stehen in Maburg noch relativ um nicht zu sagen ziemlich gut.....und,wenn ich da meinen Studienplatz bekomme,hat es sich fr mich schon gelohnt....von daher....nat. gehrt auch immer eine Portion Glck dazu....

Gru Settembrini

----------


## Lenni

nein, ich kenne leute, die nach einem halben jahr einen platz hatten(sogar zwei....und es werden noch mehrere sein) und ob ich nun 2 jahre oder 6 jahre warte ist fr mich ein kleiner unterschied. leider hab ich ja auch schon ein wartesemester verschenkt. falls sich jemand wundert, die 6 jahre sind auf meine pers. situation bezogen. es ist mir durchaus bewusst, dass man 8 oder 9 sem. braucht. 

in meinem garten wchst kein baum mit geldscheinen. ich bin nicht automatisch reich, weil ich klage. das geld ist erarbeitet.

----------


## Sirat

> Aber wie ich schon gesagt habe, bekommt man doch mit der Klage in der derzeitigen Lage auch erst einen Studienplatz nach 2 oder ein bisschen mehr Jahren.


Diese Aussage ist falsch.Das kann man pauschal nicht so sagen,nicht jeder Klger wartet "2 oder mehr Jahre".Hat keinen Halt deine Aussage.Es gibt Klger,die fangen direkt das gleiche Semester noch an,und sicher auch welche,die mssen vorher noch was warten.

Aber bitte keine haltlosen Aussagen verallgemeinern und als richtig darstellen.

dank

cheers

----------


## starbase135

> Diese Aussage ist falsch.Das kann man pauschal nicht so sagen,nicht jeder Klger wartet "2 oder mehr Jahre".Hat keinen Halt deine Aussage.Es gibt Klger,die fangen direkt das gleiche Semester noch an,und sicher auch welche,die mssen vorher noch was warten.
> 
> Aber bitte keine haltlosen Aussagen verallgemeinern und als richtig darstellen.
> 
> dank
> 
> cheers


Die Aussage ist nicht haltlos. Wie viele Pltze wurden krzlich in HD verlost 10 oder 15? Auf der anderen Seite gab es 87 oder 97 (wei die genaue Zahl net mehr), die drauf geklagt hatten...die Chancen sind also in der Tat nicht mehr sehr bombig.

----------


## Settembrini

Das stimmt durchaus.... die nachzureichende Anzahl der Studienpltze variiert sehr stark von Uni zu Uni....aber um gerade mal auf dein Beispiel Heidelberg einzugehen....dort gab es im WS 05/06 16 Studienpltze unter 20 Klgern (also atemberaubend gut) und dieses WS waren es immerhin noch 31 Studienpltze unter 87 Klgern....
Das ist schon OK....

Gru Settem.

----------


## M.C.K

> Die Aussage ist nicht haltlos. Wie viele Pltze wurden krzlich in HD verlost 10 oder 15? Auf der anderen Seite gab es 87 oder 97 (wei die genaue Zahl net mehr), die drauf geklagt hatten...die Chancen sind also in der Tat nicht mehr sehr bombig.


HD=Heidelberg oder?
Wenn ja dann mchte ich das korrigieren:
Es waren 31 Pltze auf 87 Klger. Was ne Chance von ca. 35% ergibt.
Wenn du nun alle Unis verklagst (was natrlich Teuer ist, jedoch um einfach mal von dem Maximum auszugehen), dann addieren sich diese 35% mit den vielen Prozentzahlen der anderen Unis (in Berlin letztes Semester beispielsweise 50%).

Eine Garantie hat man natrlich nie, man kann also theoretisch auch 2-3 Jahre warten. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass man jedoch innerhalb eines Jahres drin ist (immer vorrausgesetzt man verklagt alle Unis) liegt bei schtzungsweise 80%.
In meinen Augen ist das bombig, das muss aber jeder fr sich selbst entscheiden.  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Lenni

eben.

----------


## HerrKaleun

Ist ja nur komisch, dass Zimmerling und Brehm auch in Dresden und Leipzig in den Beschwerdeverfahren noch Leute unterbringen, obwohl da ja "alles besetzt" ist. :Grinnnss!: 

Wie gesagt, ich wrde mir da mal ein Paar pdfs auf deren Seite durchlesen.

----------


## medicus164

Ich mache mir auch schon wirklich Sorgen. Mir wurde ja gesagt dass man in ZM gute Aussichten mit einer Klage hat. Aber ich klage seit dem letzten Jahr WS und hab hier im Medi-Forum als einziger nichts bekommen. Manchmal denk ich schon, wenn ich diesen Standartbrief bekomme: "Auf sie entfiel keiner der Pltze. Auch sind sie zu weit entfernt und somit von einem mglichen Nachrckverfahren ausgenommen...", dass ich bewusst immer bei Seite gelegt werde. Das Geld wird kanpp. Hab nie damit gerechnet dass es in ZM so schwer ist.

----------


## medicus164

... verfolg nich meiin leben....

Hab nen nc von 1,4

4 wartesemester

----------


## Mchtegern_sophia

also, ich bin bei Brehm und Zimmerling seit einem Jahr und ne Bekannte von mir ist woanders, die hat jetzt erst geklagt und is gleich reingekommen...

Glck msste man halt mal haben....

----------


## Nachttopf

> ich wei, wann ich mich wie artikulieren muss


Wenn Sprche wie "Halt doch einfach's Maul" deines Erachtens zur passenden Ausdrucksweise gehren, dann wollen wir das Thema ruhen lassen   :dumdiddeldum...:  

Anscheinend hast du dich inzwischen ein bisschen beruhigt, gut so. Dass man mal einen "Durchhnger" haben kann, ist hier wohl jedem bekannt und keiner wrde dich dafr angreifen. Wenn du dann aber in deinem Frust andere anfhrst, die dir nur helfen wollen, dann schon. Verstehst du das jetzt? Wenn du das als "Provokation" empfandest, dann soll's auch recht sein - es sollte dich zum Nachdenken anregen. Das hat ja offenbar geklappt. 




> ich werd einen platz bekommen, frher oder spter.


Genau das ist es doch! Wir haben doch das Glck in Deutschland zu leben, hier bekommt jeder ein Medizinplatz wenn er entsprechende Wartezeit absitzt, und da sollte man wirklich dankbar drum sein. 

Mal abgesehen vom moralischen Aspekt einer Klage wre es mir (wenn ich in den Schuhen eines Wartezeitbewerbers stecken wrde) zu riskant, nach erfolgreicher Klage nach wenigen Wochen wieder rausgeklagt zu werden, das scheint (was man hier im Forum und anderswo mitbekommt) immer ofter der Fall zu sein.

----------


## Lenni

herr kaleun: Ja, wenn man einen GNSTIGEN Losrang hatte, mein gott. wie schwer ist das zu begreifen und wie oft soll ich es noch schreiben? ich hatte seit einem jahr KEINEN gnstigen losrang, deshalb auch keine beschwerde! herrgott. (sorry, aber da werd ich ungehalten) klar bringen meine anwlte fast alle beschwerdeverfahren-leute unter. aber die hatten vorher eine grundvoraussetzung zu erfllen, nmlich einen guten losrang. ich kann dir gerne meine post durchfaxen damit du den schriftsatz selber lesen kannst. erzhl mir keine mrchen wenn ich hier schwarz auf wei alles vorliegen hab.

herr nachttopf, ich hab nun mindestens schon viermal geschrieben dass jauhelia und ich uns MISSVERSTANDEN hatten, was nun auch schon lange per pn geklrt wurde. 
ich wei nicht wie lange du noch auf diesem thema rumreiten willst. 
zu der anderen sachlage mit der provokation. die kam von deiner seite aus nachdem ich jauhelia missverstanden hatte. dann schrieb ich dir, dass dies so war und es ging munter weiter. und dass ich nun klarer sehe und mich abgeregt habe ndert auch nichts daran dass ich es eine bodenlose frechheit finde, wenn mir unterstellt wird ich sei ein verwhntes tchterchen. ohne jeglichen anhaltspunkt. einfach mal so, da ja alle klger verwhnt und reich sind. du kennst mich weder persnlich noch weit du wie meine note zustande kam, noch kannst du irgendwie ber mich urteilen. also lass diese sachen bleiben. provozieren kann man anders. man muss nicht das messer bis zum anschlag in die brust eines anderen rammen und sich dann emprt darber wundern, dass man mal verbal etwas zurckbekommt. soviel dazu.

und, ja, gekeift habe ich zunchst bis ich wieder klarer gesehen habe, das hab ich nie bestritten. da ich aber selber ganz gut wei was ich mache, hat dein post nicht so unheimlich viel bewirkt wie du denken magst. fehler kann ich mir eingestehen, da braucht es keinen provokationspost. sowas bewirkt oft das gegenteil. 
vielleicht willst du auch mal ber deine fehler nachdenken.

LG

----------


## medicus164

Ich halte zu Dir Lenni!

Klage auch weiter.

Irgendwann werden wir auch drin sein   :Top:

----------


## Lenni

hey medi.

du bist einfach cool  :Grinnnss!:  wir werden auch noch "siegreich" sein  :Grinnnss!:  ich drck dir und allen anderen natrlich auch so doll die daumen dass es schon weh tut.

 ::-dance:  fight!

----------


## Nachttopf

> was hat es deiner meinung nach gebracht?


Naja, du fhrst die Leute nicht mehr ganz so aggro an wie vorher (es ging nicht nur um Jauhelia, sondern auch um HerrKaleun und Starbase, die du erst recht angemacht hast, obwohl ihre Beitrge - so wie ich es verstanden habe - nur gut gemeint waren) also vielleicht hast du einfach begriffen, dass es deiner Situation nichts bringt, wenn du deinen Frust derart an andere auslsst. Also ist's tatschlich wieder o.k.

----------


## Mchtegern_sophia

Ruhe Jetzt Mdels!!!
Muss sich in diesem Thread immer gestritten werden???

Man, ich warte jetzt auch seit zwei Jahren. Und mich nervt es auch tierisch- schn ist was anderes. Aber es dauert jetzt halt!!! Und mir ist es das ganze wert denn es gibt nichts was ich in meinem Leben mehr mchte als rztin zu sein!
So!

Und jetzt ruhe und wieder zurck zu den harten Fakten!

und das mit dem rausklagen ist hchst unaktuell, ist bis jetzt wohl bei zwei unis vorgekommen, die betroffenen haben alle sofort woanders einen Platz bekommen. Hatte das auch gehrt und mihc dann gleich schlau gemacht!

Und jetzt sind wir alle wieder lieb zueinander- und knnen uns meinetwegen auch ein bissl bemitleiden!!   :Keks:   :Party:

----------


## Lenni

stimmt, 2 unis, marburg und ulm. von anderen ist mir bislang nichts bekannt.

----------


## Linda.1001

Hat niemand was aus Kln gehrt? Oder Giessen? Ich hab keine Post, aber ich meine,vielleicht werde ich ja auch nur versptet informiert...

----------


## Lenni

n. noch nichts. aber mein anwalt ist auch im urlaub.... also bei gieen knnte man ja auch hoffnung hegen oder? 

kln kann man sowieso vergessen. mein anwalt verklagt auer duisburg-essen und bochum eigentlich nichts in nrw, weil da anscheinend sowieso nichts bei rauskommt.


aber wei jemand was aus gieen?

----------


## studekrem

> Hat jemand zum SoSe 07 in Gttingen, Kln oder Gieen geklagt?
> Ich bekomme immer was aus Gttingen, aber von Kln und Gieen habe ich seit einigen Monaten nichts mehr gehrt.





> Ich hab in Kln und Giessen immer noch am laufen und auch noch nichts gehrt. Mnster war ja nix....leider *schnief*
> 
> Hoffe jetzt auf Kamelle-City *grins*


Klagst du mit einem RA oder selbst? Ich versuche es zum erstenmal zum SoSe 07 selber. Mal sehen was draus wird.
Gibt es evtl. etwas zu beachten bezglich der Klage od. -vorbereitung (zwar schon zu spt, aber ggf. fr ein nchstes mal)?

----------


## Sirat

Beachte die Fristen,einige Unis unterscheiden sich da.

cheers

----------


## Lenni

ja, das ist superschwierig als laie. informier dich gut.

viel erfolg

lg lenchen

----------


## Linda.1001

> n. noch nichts. aber mein anwalt ist auch im urlaub.... also bei gieen knnte man ja auch hoffnung hegen oder? 
> 
> kln kann man sowieso vergessen. mein anwalt verklagt auer duisburg-essen und bochum eigentlich nichts in nrw, weil da anscheinend sowieso nichts bei rauskommt.
> 
> 
> aber wei jemand was aus gieen?


Is ja scharf! Ist in Duisburg-Essen und Bochum was rauszuholen?

LG Linda

----------


## Lenni

bochum gab es lediglich zum ws 8 pltze. 
duisburg-essen wurde alles abgelehnt, also: NIX.

aber du klagst doch jetzt eh nur zum sommer, dann ist es ja egal. die unis bieten medizin zum sommer nicht an.

----------


## jmc.med

hi...
hat jmd noch in leipzig ein platz bekommen. wrde mich gerne mit der- oder denjenigen (11klger) in verbindung setzen.
thx

----------


## Linda.1001

:kotzen:  HELP!

Ich hab ne ganz dringende Frage: 

Wird die Zusage der Unis evtl. per Einschreiben Eigenhndig verschickt?
Ich habe nmlich ein Einschreiben verpasst heute vormittag und frage mich ob evtl. was von der Uni war!!!!!

Ich erwarte sonst keine Post ausser den Unis.

Hat schonmal jemand ne Zusage erhalten?


LG   Linda    :Nixweiss:

----------


## studekrem

Hab gestern den Beschluss aus Gttingen bekommen. Leider keine Vollstudienpltze, nur 20 Teilstudienpltze fr das 1. FS die an die Antragsteller in einem Losverfahren vergeben werden sollen.

Gibt es Neuigkeiten aus Kln und Gieen?

----------


## medicus164

Bitte, wei jemand was aus Gttingen ber Zahnmedizin?

Bitte es mssen Pltze rausgekommen sein. Oh Bitte kann mir jemand was sagen.  :Nixweiss:  

Danke Euch.

----------


## Lenni

keine ahnung. bin mittlerweile an dem punkt der resignation.

----------


## Linda.1001

:grrrr....:   :kotzen:  


> Hab gestern den Beschluss aus Gttingen bekommen. Leider keine Vollstudienpltze, nur 20 Teilstudienpltze fr das 1. FS die an die Antragsteller in einem Losverfahren vergeben werden sollen.
> 
> Gibt es Neuigkeiten aus Kln und Gieen?


So nen Schei**, ich hab mich fr Giessen und gegen Gttingen entschieden, ich knnte mich selber ohrfeigen!!!

----------


## Lenni

jetzt warte ab, in gieen kommt sicher auch noch was raus.

----------


## Linda.1001

> jetzt warte ab, in gieen kommt sicher auch noch was raus.


Ja, aber hoffentlich was positives fr uns beide, gell?
 :hmmm...:  
LG und gute Nacht   ::-angel:  

(gehe jetzt von meinem Studienplatz trumen *grins*  :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:  )

----------


## Lenni

ja hoffentlich...... will endlich   ::-stud:

----------


## Linda.1001

> ja hoffentlich...... will endlich



Wieder nichts....grrr, das Einschreiben war nur mein neuer EC-Karten-Pin. So n Mist. Hatte mich so gefreut. *schnief* 

Naja, dann wollen wir mal weiter hoffen.

 :Keks:

----------


## jmc.med

...lol

----------


## Lenni

klappt bald   :Keks:   :Top:

----------


## Linda.1001

Mein RA sagte mir gestern, dass ich z.b. Bochum auch verklagen koenne, auch wenn ich mich nicht ueber die ZVS beworben htte. Hh?
Na meinetwegen, aber vorher RSV anmelden...da bin ich mir sicher.

brigens steht unter www.zahni-portal.de dass die Chancen in Zahnmedizin durch ne Klage reinzukommen ziemlich gut sind. Stimmt das?? Kann ich ja gar nicht glauben. Habe gegenteilige Infos diesbezglich.

LG und uns allen viel Glck.

Linda     :Grinnnss!:

----------


## medicus164

@ Linda

Naja, ich klage auch fr ZM. Bereits schon seit WS 06/07 und hab noch immer nix. Hab schon an 17 Unis versucht. Mal sehn ob es noch im SS klappt.

Allerdings sind auer mir alle Klger aus diesem Forum fr ZM bereits untergekommen, die zum WS 06/07 geklagt hatten. An mir hat halt bisher das Pech geklebt.

----------


## Lenni

dito   :grrrr....:   im bezug aufs pech...

----------


## Linda.1001

> dito    im bezug aufs pech...



Hmmm, das klingt ja gar nicht so rosig wie in dem Portal beschrieben.
Schade, schade, schade. Naja.

Warum gibts eigentlich keine Zahnarztserien im TV? Oder gibts die?
Naja, ausgenommen den Zahnarzt bei Desperate Housewives. (oder doch mit f geschrieben?, naja egal)    :hmmm...:   :bhh:  

Ich wnsch euch allen, dass es klappt. 


P.S. mir natrlich auch


sorry for teilweise off topic

----------


## Kunstpfuscher

> Warum gibts eigentlich keine Zahnarztserien im TV?


Das liegt daran, dass man es dramaturgisch schlecht in Szene setzen kann, dass jemand durch einen Abszess in Lebensgefahr schwebt.

----------


## Lenni

:dumdiddeldum...:   ::-winky:   ::-angel:

----------


## Medicino

in gttingen wird demnchst (ich glaub nchste woche) fr humanmed gelost. etwa 360 klger fr 20 Pltze.

----------


## thresi

Die auerkapazitre Verlosung in Gttingen findet voraussichtlich noch diese Woche, also bis zum 15.6., statt.

----------


## Lenni

ja, hab ich jetzt auch mitbekommen. sind das teilstudienpltze?

na das sind mal wieder tolle chancen.....  :schnarch...:   :kotzen:

----------


## Linda.1001

> in gttingen wird demnchst (ich glaub nchste woche) fr humanmed gelost. etwa 360 klger fr 20 Pltze.


  :Aufgepasst!:   :Oh nee...:  
Schade, schade schade, und ich habe Gttingen nicht genommen!

----------


## Linda.1001

> Das liegt daran, dass man es dramaturgisch schlecht in Szene setzen kann, dass jemand durch einen Abszess in Lebensgefahr schwebt.


Oder dass viele schon Angst kriegen wenn sie den Bohrer hren (Anwesende ausgeschlossen..) ;)

Ich dachte eher an Zahnarztserien a la Grey's Anatomy, da gehts ja auch eher um Beziehungen und eher nebenbei um das Medizinische.
Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich finde G.A. gut. 


Sorry 4 off topic

----------


## Lenni

das einzige was ich an arztserien schaue ist dr. house. das ist GEIL. den rest find ich ********g*

----------


## thresi

In Gttingen handelt es sich im Fach Humanmedizin um Teilstudienpltze. Im Fach Zahnmedizin werden (vermutlich bis zum 20.6.) allerdings vier Vollstudienpltze unter 80 Klgern verlost.

----------


## Lenni

wow...die zahlen hauen mich geradezu um.

----------


## medicus164

> das einzige was ich an arztserien schaue ist dr. house. das ist GEIL. den rest find ich ********g*



Hey Lenni. Wieder sind wir einer Meinung!

Ich steh auch volle Kanne auf diese Serie Dr.House. Knnt mich bei seiner ignoranten berheblichen Art immer wieder wegschmeien   :Grinnnss!:  

Aber zu Gttingen, 4 Pltze auf 80 Klger? Uffffffff   :Aufgepasst!:

----------


## Lenni

medi:

ja...auch fr dich super chancen.....ebenso wie bei mir *hust*

also...bin mal gespannt auf berlin. und was kommt dann berhaupt noch? so langsam hab ich dann auch keinen plan mehr, weil ich nicht so wirklich informiert bin. der informationsfluss bei meinem anwalt war auch schon bedeutend besser. aber naja.

----------


## Linda.1001

> Hey Lenni. Wieder sind wir einer Meinung!
> 
> Ich steh auch volle Kanne auf diese Serie Dr.House. Knnt mich bei seiner ignoranten berheblichen Art immer wieder wegschmeien   
> 
> Aber zu Gttingen, 4 Pltze auf 80 Klger? Uffffffff


So, dann wolln  wir uns mal die Laplace-Wahrscheinlichkeit errechnen.

4/80 Wahrscheinlichkeit? Sorry, hab nie Stochastik gehabt.... *grins*  :hmmm...:

----------


## medicus164

Naja jeder 20ste bekommt einen Platz.

Und da wir unser Glck ja alle kennen...   :bhh:  

Ja Lenni, ich hoffe auch auf Berlin. Mein Anwalt meint da ist mit den meisten Pltzen zu rechnen. Er schtzt die Zahl in ZM so auf ca: 30-32 Pltze unter weniger als 80 Klgern. Naja, mal abwarten. Sind die gleichen Chancen wie im WS. Da hatte ich kein Glck. Vll.... ja jetzt. Wr cool, wenn Du dann auch nach Berlin kommst. Dann lernt man sich mal kennen.... als Kommilitonen   ::-stud:

----------


## Linda.1001

> Naja jeder 20ste bekommt einen Platz.
> 
> Und da wir unser Glck ja alle kennen...   
> 
> Ja Lenni, ich hoffe auch auf Berlin. Mein Anwalt meint da ist mit den meisten Pltzen zu rechnen. Er schtzt die Zahl in ZM so auf ca: 30-32 Pltze unter weniger als 80 Klgern. Naja, mal abwarten. Sind die gleichen Chancen wie im WS. Da hatte ich kein Glck. Vll.... ja jetzt. Wr cool, wenn Du dann auch nach Berlin kommst. Dann lernt man sich mal kennen.... als Kommilitonen


Und was ist mit der relativen Wahrscheinlichkeit ausgedrckt in Prozent?   :Grinnnss!:   :bhh:  

Sagt mal, isses nicht eher effektiver in ostlich gelegeneren Stdten wie Marburg, Greifswald und Leipzip zu klagen? Hab da mal so nen Gercht gehrt...

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

> Und was ist mit der relativen Wahrscheinlichkeit ausgedrckt in Prozent?    
> 
> Sagt mal, isses nicht eher effektiver in ostlich gelegeneren Stdten wie Marburg, Greifswald und Leipzip zu klagen? Hab da mal so nen Gercht gehrt...


Das hngt absolut von der Uni ab und nicht ob es Ost oder West ist... Ein guter Anwalt der sich mit sowas auskennt ist im Grunde das Einzige was man selbst beeinflussen kann - wobei da auch unerwartete Entscheidungen gefllt werden knnen, aber im Groen und Ganzen stimmen die Vorhersagen, ob Pltze zu erwarten sind oder nicht, schon.

----------


## Linda.1001

> Das hngt absolut von der Uni ab und nicht ob es Ost oder West ist... Ein guter Anwalt der sich mit sowas auskennt ist im Grunde das Einzige was man selbst beeinflussen kann - wobei da auch unerwartete Entscheidungen gefllt werden knnen, aber im Groen und Ganzen stimmen die Vorhersagen, ob Pltze zu erwarten sind oder nicht, schon.



Das meinte ich nicht, versteht mich nicht falsch, das sollte absolut nicht wertend der Uni gegenber sein, um Gottes Willen!

Ich meinte nur, ob es da tendenziell, erfahrungsgem besser aussieht mit Klagen Erfolg zu haben...

----------


## Sirat

Es gibt natrlich Unis,bei denen man eher sagen kann, dass dort Pltze verfgbar sein werden als bei anderen.Das hat ja mit der Organisation IN einer Uni zu tun und ist somit verschieden.

Du brauchst,wie bereits gesagt,einfach einen Anwalt,der aufgrund seiner Erfahrung und den Ergebnissen der letzten Semester darauf schliessen kann wie viele Pltze man mit einer Klage rausholen kann.

Soweit ich weiss (Info vom Anwalt) geben einige Unis im Osten bei Klagen mehr Pltze frei.Das mag aber nicht am "Osten" liegen,sondern einfach daran,dass die Unis dort mehr Pltze einsparen oder allgemein mehr aufnehmen knnten.Also organisatorisch.


cheers

----------


## Kunstpfuscher

> Soweit ich weiss geben einige Unis im Osten bei Klagen mehr Pltze frei.Das mag aber nicht am "Osten" liegen,sondern einfach daran,dass die Unis dort mehr Pltze einsparen oder allgemein mehr aufnehmen knnten.


Die Unis gehen mit ihren Zulassungen schon von vornherein an die Grenzen. Durch Klagen werden nur Scheinkapazitten aufgedeckt:

Im Hrsaal gibt es keinen Sitzplatz mehr.
Die Seminarrume platzen aus allen Nhten.
In den Praktika kann man keine Fragen stellen, weil die Betreuerdichte zu gering ist.
Im Prpkurs muss man sich mit unendlich vielen anderen Studenten eine Leiche teilen. Die Leute mssen sich auf Sthle stellen, um hoffen zu knnen, einen Blick in das Abdomen zu erhaschen, whrend ein Kommilitone zeigt, welche Struktur als welche identifiziert wurde. Durch die enorme Zahl der Studenten auf kleinem Raum steigt der Lrmpegel so enorm, dass nicht wenige Ohropax benutzen.
Viele Professoren kmmern sich schon jetzt um nichts anderes als die Lehre. (Ich hab z.B. fr vier Wochen Praktikum in der Anatomie gemacht. Der Direktor des Institus und Lehrbeauftragte der Vorklinik war in der gesamten Zeit EINMAL im Labor und zwar nicht, weil er es da etwa langweilig fnde. Ne, der sah aus wie ein kleiner Schuljunge, als er nen Huhn zerlegen konnte. Aber sonst kommt er so schon nicht mehr dazu.)
Viele Profs sind echt von morgens frh bis abends um 21:00 im Institut. Wenn Du in einem Bro bist von einem Prof, der sich viel um die Lehre bemht, dann klingelt da so etwa alle 6 Minuten das Telefon. (Als ich mit einem Prof. nen lngeres Gesprch hielt, klingelte das Telefon in 1,5 Stunden neunmal wegen vllig voneinander unabhngigen Dingen.)

Man sollte sich klar sein, weshalb man als Gerichtsmediziner so unbeliebt ist. Wenn man klagt ist das die eine Sache. Man sollte aber nicht behaupten es gbe an einer Uni echte Kapazitten, ohne da z.B. je ein paar Tage im Prpkurs gewesen zu sein.

Gre, der Kunstpfuscher

----------


## medicus164

Mal ne andere Frage. Viele mssen hier ja noch von uns warten, wenn es jetzt mit den Klagen nicht klappt. Ich muss noch mind. bis nchstes WS warten. 

Was sagt ihr dazu, wenn die ZVS ab nchstes Jahr die Pltze nicht mehr vergibt. Werden wir dann keine Chance mehr haben? Oder werden die Chancen ber Wartezeit schlechter, da die Unis das dann ja bestimmen, wer wie reinkommt?

Falls jemand schon etwas wei - auch wenn es nicht direkt hier rein gehrt - wre es nett mir zu antworten. Betrifft in diesem Threat ja einige.


Viele Gre:

Medicus164

----------


## Medicino

Also: Ich hab im Forum schon mal drber gelesen, dass die ZVS abgeschafft werden knnte und es damit Probleme mit den Wartesemestern geben soll. 

Daraufhin hab ich bei der ZVS nachgefragt. Die haben gesagt, dass das falsche Gerchte wren und dass ich mir keine Sorgen um meine Wartesemester machen msste. Das ist jetzt etwa ein halbes jahr her.

----------


## medicus164

Also heit dass das dei ZVS im nchsten Jahr noch fungiert?

----------


## niklasb

Mchte eigentlich nur zu folgendem etwas sagen:



> Durch die enorme Zahl der Studenten auf kleinem Raum steigt der Lrmpegel so enorm, dass nicht wenige Ohropax benutzen.


Wir haben im Moment das Problem. Aber da muss sich doch wohl jeder - wirklich jeder - selbst an die Nase fassen. Mehr Studenten heit nicht automatisch, dass man deshalb lauter sein darf ;)

----------


## Linda.1001

> Mchte eigentlich nur zu folgendem etwas sagen:
> 
> Wir haben im Moment das Problem. Aber da muss sich doch wohl jeder - wirklich jeder - selbst an die Nase fassen. Mehr Studenten heit nicht automatisch, dass man deshalb lauter sein darf ;)


In meinem Semester Pharma in Dsseldorf gab es eine Kommolitonin (richig geschrieben?   :Blush:   ::-oopss:  ) die dann im ganzen Hrsaal geschrien hat: 'Knntet ihr bitte den Mund halten. Ihr wollt ja nichts lernen aber ich.'  :bhh:  

Dabei waren wir nur 78 Studis damals...aber ne lsutige Zeit!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## klotzi

> So auch nur mal zur Statistik:
> 
> NC: 3,4
> 
> WS: 6 Wartesemester. (Laut Telefonat der ZVS von heut brauche ich 8 bis 3,5)!
> 
> Klage: seit WS 06/07 (mittlerweile 17 Unis verklagt. 5 Verfahren laufen noch).
> 
> leider verlier ich den Glauben an den Klagen mehr und mehr.
> ...


NC != Abischnitt. Sollte man eigentlich langsam mal wissen nach 6 Wartesemestern. 
 ::-stud:

----------


## Medicino

> Also heit dass das dei ZVS im nchsten Jahr noch fungiert?


Ich denke schon. Die habe mich gleich gefragt, wo ich das gehrt habe (,dass die aufhren) und gesagt, dass sie davon nichts wssten und es auch nicht so ist. Wie gesagt: ist schon ein paar monate her.

Auerdem hab ich das hier gerade noch im Forum gefunden:

http://www.westfaelische-nachrichten.../?em_cnt=66673

Danke an adrenalino!

----------


## Kunstpfuscher

> Mchte eigentlich nur zu folgendem etwas sagen:
> 
> Wir haben im Moment das Problem. Aber da muss sich doch wohl jeder - wirklich jeder - selbst an die Nase fassen. Mehr Studenten heit nicht automatisch, dass man deshalb lauter sein darf ;)


Das ist schon richtig. Aber bei einer groen Zahl von Menschen in einem Raum, pendelt sich die Lautstrke auch durch Adaptation halt hoch.
Und so 380 Studenten oder noch mehr (ich wei nicht genau) in einem wirklich nicht groen Raum sind einfach heftig. 
Als ich das erste Mal den Saal betreten habe, da habe ich richtig geschluckt. (Nicht wegen der Leichen. Die fasse ich auch ohne Handschuhe an   :Blush:  )

----------


## Linda.1001

> Das ist schon richtig. Aber bei einer groen Zahl von Menschen in einem Raum, pendelt sich die Lautstrke auch durch Adaptation halt hoch.
> Und so 380 Studenten oder noch mehr (ich wei nicht genau) in einem wirklich nicht groen Raum sind einfach heftig. 
> Als ich das erste Mal den Saal betreten habe, da habe ich richtig geschluckt. (Nicht wegen der Leichen. Die fasse ich auch ohne Handschuhe an   )



Das solltest du aber nicht tun. Ich weiss ja, dass du besser als ich weisst,   :Grinnnss!:  dass die Infektionsgefahr sehr hoch ist. 
Wollte dich aber nur noch mal dran erinnern.   :Grinnnss!:  

Sag mal, MolMed in Bonn, da hab ich mich auch beworben, darf ich dich mal was dazu per PM fragen?


LG Linda

----------


## Kunstpfuscher

> Das solltest du aber nicht tun. Ich weiss ja, dass du besser als ich weisst,   dass die Infektionsgefahr sehr hoch ist. 
> Wollte dich aber nur noch mal dran erinnern.


Das machen auch welche von den Profs. Und da ist echt keine Infektionsgefahr. Es ist etwas ungesund wegen des Formalins, aber da ist echt alles tot.




> Sag mal, MolMed in Bonn, da hab ich mich auch beworben, darf ich dich mal was dazu per PM fragen?


  :dagegen:   :Grinnnss!:  
Ne, frag ruhig. Kein Problem.

----------


## niklasb

> Das solltest du aber nicht tun. Ich weiss ja, dass du besser als ich weisst,   dass die Infektionsgefahr sehr hoch ist. 
> Wollte dich aber nur noch mal dran erinnern.


Von den Leichen geht kein Infektionsrisiko aus. Jedenfalls keins, dass sich HIV, Hep, o. nennt. Die Leichen sind doch vorher kontrolliert.
In der Tat kann mal also ohne Bedenken auch ohne Handschuhe arbeiten. Persnlich hatte ich aber immer welche an.




> Und so 380 Studenten oder noch mehr (ich wei nicht genau) in einem wirklich nicht groen Raum sind einfach heftig.
> Als ich das erste Mal den Saal betreten habe, da habe ich richtig geschluckt. (Nicht wegen der Leichen. Die fasse ich auch ohne Handschuhe an )


Wir sind bis zu 800 ;)
Egal wie viele in einem Raum sind, es ist immer eine Frage der Disziplin ;)

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

> Von den Leichen geht kein Infektionsrisiko aus. Jedenfalls keins, dass sich HIV, Hep, o. nennt. Die Leichen sind doch vorher kontrolliert.
> In der Tat kann mal also ohne Bedenken auch ohne Handschuhe arbeiten. Persnlich hatte ich aber immer welche an.


Also ich wrde ja das Kotzen bekommen, wenn ich Formalin und Leiche an den Hnden kleben htte, beim Genu eines saftigen Burgers paar Minuten nach dem Prpkurs   :bhh:

----------


## Linda.1001

> Also ich wrde ja das Kotzen bekommen, wenn ich Formalin und Leiche an den Hnden kleben htte, beim Genu eines saftigen Burgers paar Minuten nach dem Prpkurs


  :kotzen:  

Ziehen nicht diese Fette die auf der Haut kleben in die Haut ein und persistieren da? Dann riechen die Hnde 4 h spter immer noch danach...
Sagte meine Cousine zumindest...

----------


## gabe

Naja, die Hnde riechen ja auch mit Handschuhen nach Formalin/Leiche, also was solls.

----------


## Linda.1001

> Naja, die Hnde riechen ja auch mit Handschuhen nach Formalin/Leiche, also was solls.



Welche nehmt ihr denn? Die Latexhandschuhe oder die surefesten? Wie heissen die nochmal?

----------


## gabe

wir haben diese sandigen billig dinger in durchsichtig...

----------


## Linda.1001

> wir haben diese sandigen billig dinger in durchsichtig...


Na die sind ja auch sch....lecht!
Kannste dir nicht Nitrilhandschuhe kaufen, die sind glaube ich zwar nen bisserl teurer, aber definitiv reifester und abweisender, auch surefest.
Die sind meist blau oder lila und undurchsichtig.
Die Hnde darfste dir nach dem Praktikum nicht erst mit warmen sondern erst mit kaltem Wasser waschen, weil das warme Wasser doch dazu fhren wrde, dass die Fette bzw der Geruch erst recht eindringt.


(-> Hren-Sagen, ich hab natrlich keine praktischen Erfahrungen, leider *schnief*)

----------


## Bille11

es wird zeiten geben in denen du dich nach ebensolchem burger SEHNEN wirst.. und dann einfach reinbeissen wirst, trotz des geruchs an deinen fingern, deinen hnden und dem gesamten krper, sowie den kleidungsstcken, der trotz der handschuhe und des kittels nicht weggehen will..  :Grinnnss!:  und es wird dir nichts mehr ausmachen.

das studium is toll  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## yzBastian

Schliee mich da der o.g. Meinung an.

Sptestens gegen Ende des Prpkurses packt einen die volle Wucht der Begeisterung und es strt einen nicht mehr im geringsten, wenn man an einem gespaltenen Schdel oder Hirn sitzt.

Die anfnglichen "Gerche" nimmt man definitiv nicht mehr so wahr. Fand das aber im Allgemeinen auch insgesamt nicht so schlimm...gab nur wenige Momente, wo es intensiv war.

Und: Der Druck der Testate lsst einen dann zu guter Letzt auch noch ber die letzten eventuellen Problemchen hinwegsehen!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Linda.1001

> Schliee mich da der o.g. Meinung an.
> 
> Sptestens gegen Ende des Prpkurses packt einen die volle Wucht der Begeisterung und es strt einen nicht mehr im geringsten, wenn man an einem gespaltenen Schdel oder Hirn sitzt.
> 
> Die anfnglichen "Gerche" nimmt man definitiv nicht mehr so wahr. Fand das aber im Allgemeinen auch insgesamt nicht so schlimm...gab nur wenige Momente, wo es intensiv war.
> 
> Und: Der Druck der Testate lsst einen dann zu guter Letzt auch noch ber die letzten eventuellen Problemchen hinwegsehen!


Schlimmer als im KPP kanns nicht werden oder? 

Is ja auch egal, kann eure Begeisterung gut verstehen.  :Grinnnss!:  

Zur Not schmiere ich mir halt mein Davidoff Cool Water Lotion unter die Nase.
Obwohl, dann haftet der Geruch evtl. lnger als das Parfum...oder?

----------


## Kunstpfuscher

> Zur Not schmiere ich mir halt mein Davidoff Cool Water Lotion unter die Nase.


Schon mal was von klassischer Konditionierung gehrt?  :Grinnnss!:  

Ich wrd's nicht mit dem Lieblingsduft machen     :Woow:

----------


## Linda.1001

> Schon mal was von klassischer Konditionierung gehrt?  
> 
> Ich wrd's nicht mit dem Lieblingsduft machen


Stimmt! Naja, dann muss man da wohl oder bel (riechend   :hmmm...:  ) durch.

----------


## runderling

Kurze Info fr die Klagewilligen:

ein Bekannter hat gerade einen Studienplatz in Heidelberg ber das Klageverfahren bekommen- ich gnne es ihm, gleichzeitig bin ich natrlich betroffen, weil ich mich (aus Kosten. und Erfolgsaussichtsgrnden) bisher nicht zur Klage habe durchringen knnen und ich frage mich nun natrlich, ob ich nicht doch etwas versumt habe!
Noch jemand hier im Forum, der gerade Glck gehabt hat?

----------


## STREBER20

******** WARS!
hab ber klage keinen platz in gttingen bekommen und in mnster auch nicht..na super...der volltrottel will eh nur sein geld, der rest kann dem ja wurscht sein...echt klasse..super anwalt 'lob lob lob'...mal sehen, was die zukunft bringt!

eine frage noch...man kann sich ja auch OHNE ANWALT UND DAMIT OHNE ANWALTSKOSTEN frs losverfahren bewerben..was is der unterschied zwischen diesem losverfahren und den losverfahren, die gerade laufen?

p.s: mein anwalt klagt noch in kln, wrzburg, erlangen, gieen und berlin. weiss einer der klger nheres zu diesen klageorten (mein anwalt redet NIX mit mir, der meldet nur dann immer dass ich keinen platz bekommen hab)

Zum kotzen is diese welt

----------


## runderling

@ streber

also wenn ein Anwalt an einer Uni ein paar Pltze freigeklagt hat, dann werden diese Pltze unter seinen Mandanten verlost (da er ja meinstens mehrere Klger vertritt) - das betrifft also nur die Pltze im Klageverfahren (betrifft ja meistens das rckwrtige Semester, wo man keinen Studienplatz von der ZVS bekommen hat).

Unabhngig davon kann jeder sich bei jeder einzelnen Uni per Losverfahren um einen Studienplatz bewerben, dafr gibt es bestimmte Fristen und Modi (online oder per Postkarte oder per vorgeruckten Formular), diese Zeiten findest du auf der Hompage der Uni, wenn die ganzen ZVS-Studienplatzvergaben beendet sind dann dann evtl. noch Pltzee "brig sind", weil sie vielleicht nicht von den "Auserwlten" in Anspruch genommen wurden. Das werden aber, seit es ein zweites Nachrckverfahren im Auswahlverfahren gibt, immer weniger, aber ich kenne einige, die es ber diesen Weg geschafft haben ! (ich leider nicht...)

----------


## STREBER20

moment mal, ich hab hier irgendwo in diesem Thema gelesen, dass in Gttingen fr Humanmed. auf 380 Klger 20 Teilstudienpltze verlost wurden. Ich verstehe es so, dass es 380 Klger von versch. Anwlten insgesamt gibt und dann 20 den Platz bekommen -.-..

also langsam muss ich echt sagen: spart lieber euer geld und klagt nicht. ich knnte mir fr meine Dummheit ehct eine reinhauen..sry fr den gereizten ton, aber es frustriert total, wenn das selbsterarbeitete geld frn arsch ausm fenster geschmissen wurde UND wird

----------


## Settembrini

Servus,

ich versteh deine Frustration sehr gut,.... klage auch schon seit dem WS 06/07 und habe noch nichts bekommen....Ich denke allerdings, dass der Anwalt daran auch nichts ndern kann, denn letztenendes entscheiden die Gericht, wieviel Studienpltze nachgereicht werden mssen und die Uni verlost sie dann..... alles Dinge, auf die der Anwalt nur sehr geringen Einfluss nehmen kann, wie z.B. durch die Begrndung einer Beschwerde oder einfach die fristgerechte Einreichung von Unterlagen....

Gru Settem.

----------


## STREBER20

Servus zu spter Stunde,
ja frustriert bin ich schon, das hast du mir richtig angemerkt. Ich habe meinen Zivildienst hinter mir und klage zum ersten Mal. Die kompletten Kosten bernehme ich alles selbst (ich hab meinen Lohn aus dem Zivildienst zusammengespart), meine Eltern untersttzen meine Aktion nicht, sondern vesuchen mich zu berreden, irgendwas anderes zu studieren.
Naja, ne besch..eidene Situation, die ich und natrlich alle Klger haben derzeit.
In Gttingen wre es gerade mal zu 5% wahrscheinlich gewesen, nen Platz zu bekommen. Ist ja utopisch...
Eine Frage habe ich noch...Die Gesamtkosten setzen sich doch aus den Gerichtskosten und den Anwaltskosten zusammen. Meiner hat ein Honorar i.H.v. 2200 verlangt. Angenommen, ich gehe leer aus und mchte zusammen mit dem nochmals klagen, muss ich dann die Anwaltskosten in Hhe von 2200 nochmal zahlen oder handelt es sich um eine einmalige Zahlung, bis man den Platz hat?

----------


## Nip//Tuck

> Na die sind ja auch sch....lecht!
> Kannste dir nicht Nitrilhandschuhe kaufen, die sind glaube ich zwar nen bisserl teurer, aber definitiv reifester und abweisender, auch surefest.
> Die sind meist blau oder lila und undurchsichtig.
> Die Hnde darfste dir nach dem Praktikum nicht erst mit warmen sondern erst mit kaltem Wasser waschen, weil das warme Wasser doch dazu fhren wrde, dass die Fette bzw der Geruch erst recht eindringt.
> 
> 
> (-> Hren-Sagen, ich hab natrlich keine praktischen Erfahrungen, leider *schnief*)


ich hatte nitrilhandschuhe und vor jedem prppen hnde und unterarm mit silicoderm (bayer, gibts in jeder apotheke) eingeschmiert.
hatte nie, wirklich nie probleme mit geruch an den flossen!

----------


## Nip//Tuck

> Das solltest du aber nicht tun. Ich weiss ja, dass du besser als ich weisst,   dass die Infektionsgefahr sehr hoch ist. 
> Wollte dich aber nur noch mal dran erinnern.   
> 
> Sag mal, MolMed in Bonn, da hab ich mich auch beworben, darf ich dich mal was dazu per PM fragen?
> 
> 
> LG Linda


welche Keime berleben denn deiner Meinung nach 1-2 Jahre Carbollwasser/Formaldehydbad?!

Nicht die hartnckigsten...
und wie schon jamand sagte- hauf hiv etc. werden die eh vorher negativ getestet!

----------


## Nip//Tuck

> Die Unis gehen mit ihren Zulassungen schon von vornherein an die Grenzen. Durch Klagen werden nur Scheinkapazitten aufgedeckt:
> 
> Im Hrsaal gibt es keinen Sitzplatz mehr.
> Die Seminarrume platzen aus allen Nhten.
> In den Praktika kann man keine Fragen stellen, weil die Betreuerdichte zu gering ist.
> Im Prpkurs muss man sich mit unendlich vielen anderen Studenten eine Leiche teilen. Die Leute mssen sich auf Sthle stellen, um hoffen zu knnen, einen Blick in das Abdomen zu erhaschen, whrend ein Kommilitone zeigt, welche Struktur als welche identifiziert wurde. Durch die enorme Zahl der Studenten auf kleinem Raum steigt der Lrmpegel so enorm, dass nicht wenige Ohropax benutzen.
> Viele Professoren kmmern sich schon jetzt um nichts anderes als die Lehre. (Ich hab z.B. fr vier Wochen Praktikum in der Anatomie gemacht. Der Direktor des Institus und Lehrbeauftragte der Vorklinik war in der gesamten Zeit EINMAL im Labor und zwar nicht, weil er es da etwa langweilig fnde. Ne, der sah aus wie ein kleiner Schuljunge, als er nen Huhn zerlegen konnte. Aber sonst kommt er so schon nicht mehr dazu.)
> Viele Profs sind echt von morgens frh bis abends um 21:00 im Institut. Wenn Du in einem Bro bist von einem Prof, der sich viel um die Lehre bemht, dann klingelt da so etwa alle 6 Minuten das Telefon. (Als ich mit einem Prof. nen lngeres Gesprch hielt, klingelte das Telefon in 1,5 Stunden neunmal wegen vllig voneinander unabhngigen Dingen.)
> 
> ...


nun ja, also die 130 hat die lmu ganz gut untergebracht.
es sind eh schon 800 pro semester gewesen, da kommt es auf 130 mehr eh nicht an!

wenn man bedenkt, dass die lmu fr den prpkurs rund 4-5 Profs, 6 dozenten und rund 100 Coassis bereithlt sollte das kein problem sein...
die kapazitten sind schon da...
zum lrm- ja, es war teilweise unertrglich laut!
in den semestern zuvor, ohne klger also, war es aber ganz genau so...

----------


## Settembrini

Servus,
ich mchte ja nicht der groe Stnkerer sein,aber meint ihr nicht,dass die Diskussion ber die Zustnde,etc im Prpkurs woanders diskutiert werden sollten?

Gru Settem.

----------


## Settembrini

> Servus zu spter Stunde,
> ja frustriert bin ich schon, das hast du mir richtig angemerkt. Ich habe meinen Zivildienst hinter mir und klage zum ersten Mal. Die kompletten Kosten bernehme ich alles selbst (ich hab meinen Lohn aus dem Zivildienst zusammengespart), meine Eltern untersttzen meine Aktion nicht, sondern vesuchen mich zu berreden, irgendwas anderes zu studieren.
> Naja, ne besch..eidene Situation, die ich und natrlich alle Klger haben derzeit.
> In Gttingen wre es gerade mal zu 5% wahrscheinlich gewesen, nen Platz zu bekommen. Ist ja utopisch...
> Eine Frage habe ich noch...Die Gesamtkosten setzen sich doch aus den Gerichtskosten und den Anwaltskosten zusammen. Meiner hat ein Honorar i.H.v. 2200 verlangt. Angenommen, ich gehe leer aus und mchte zusammen mit dem nochmals klagen, muss ich dann die Anwaltskosten in Hhe von 2200 nochmal zahlen oder handelt es sich um eine einmalige Zahlung, bis man den Platz hat?



Servus nochmals,
also bei meinem Anwalt ist es so, dass man jedesmal, wenn man zu einem neuen Semester klagt, auch die Anwaltkosten nochmals zu bezahlen sind, die nat. zum WS hher sind als zum SS, da im WS wesentlich mehr Unis einen Studienbeginn zulassen.... was ich aber bei meinem Anwalt recht gut finde, ist, dass du als "Stammkunde", wenn du zum Folgesemester auch ber ihn klagst, einen Rabatt bekommst,.... nat. macht der Rabatt bezogen auf die Gesamtkosten den Braten auch nicht mehr fett, aber es stimmt einen doch irgendwie positiv....
Es tut mir wirklich Leid fr dich, dass es (noch) nicht geklappt hat,....
Ich denke, dass sich die "Qualitt" des Anwalts vorwiegend in den Beschwerdeverfahren bemerkbar macht....Ich hoffe,dass du bei dem Richtigen bist....bin mit meinem im Ganzen sehr zufrieden....falls du noch etwas wissen willst,kannst mir ja auch eine PM schicken....

Gru Settem.

----------


## Nip//Tuck

> Servus,
> ich mchte ja nicht der groe Stnkerer sein,aber meint ihr nicht,dass die Diskussion ber die Zustnde,etc im Prpkurs woanders diskutiert werden sollten?
> 
> Gru Settem.


bist aber ein stnkerer... und um dich dafr zu bestrafen erzhle ich dir nun, dass ich bei meinem anwalt nicht jedes sem neu bezahlen musste, was wohl auch die regel ist!
meistens gilt: einmal bezahlen, es wird geklagt bis ein platz heraus kommt!

----------


## Settembrini

> bist aber ein stnkerer...


tja,immer wieder gerne    ::-stud:  

Gru Settem.

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

> bist aber ein stnkerer... und um dich dafr zu bestrafen erzhle ich dir nun, dass ich bei meinem anwalt nicht jedes sem neu bezahlen musste, was wohl auch die regel ist!
> meistens gilt: einmal bezahlen, es wird geklagt bis ein platz heraus kommt!


Naja, die Kosten des eigenen Anwalts machen bei den Gegenanwalts- und Gerichtskosten den Braten auch nicht mehr fett  :hmmm...:

----------


## STREBER20

dann muss man sich eben genau informieren, welche unis gegenanwlte einschaltet...ansonsten liegen die gerichtskosten ohne anwalt bestimmt nicht hher als 300, eher viel niedriger (zum vergleich: mnster dieses jahr bei 157)

----------


## STREBER20

Hier gibts aber nicht gerade viel Feedback, wie es bei euren Klagen aussieht. Wenn ich mir die letzten Seite so anschau, dann ist das vielmehr OT....oder gibts hier nicht allzu viele Klger?

----------


## Settembrini

Also bisher war das Maximale,was ich an Gerichtskosten zahlen musste, so ca  160€ ... sowas in die Richtung.... 
bzgl. anwaltlich vertretenen Unis.... das ist zwar meist teurer,aber dafr sind die Chancen immer recht gut gewesen....z.B. dieses Jahr in Heidelberg:32 Studienpltz und 87 Antragstellern - das ist schon ziemlich gut...
Muss man halt immer abwgen....

Gru Settem.

----------


## STREBER20

Heidelberg hat mein "Super STARANWALT" garnicht verklagt...  :Oh nee...:   :Hh?:

----------


## Settembrini

Allerdings lt sich aber Heidelberg z.B. anwaltlich vertreten....

Gru Settem.

----------


## STREBER20

Ach was solls...jetzt kann ichs auch nicht mehr ndern. Wir knnen nurnoch abwarten, mehr nicht...wien lange schtzt du bzw. ihr wann alle verfahren beendet sein werden?

----------


## fac.totum

ist das losverfahren nach dem 2.nachrckverfahren, welches einige unis anbieten,das gleich losverfahren das durch das klagen entsteht? oder sind das zwei paar schuh?

----------


## STREBER20

na ich hoffe doch mal stark, dass es zwei verschiedene Verfahren sind. Ansonsten wrde das Klagen keinen Sinn machen und ich knnt mir das ganze Geld sparen.

----------


## Settembrini

> ist das losverfahren nach dem 2.nachrckverfahren, welches einige unis anbieten,das gleich losverfahren das durch das klagen entsteht? oder sind das zwei paar schuh?


Das sind zwei verschieden paar Schuhe.... im uni-eigenen Losverfahren werden Pltze vergeben,die laut Uni noch unbesetzt sind...d.h.,wenn die Kapazitt,die die Uni auch an die ZVS gemeldet hat,nicht ausgeschpft ist...
Der Anwalt hat aber das Ziel, nachzuweisen,dass ber die von der Uni gemeldeten Kapazitt hinaus noch Pltze frei sind....
Hat nichts miteinander zu tun....

@Streber20
Also zuerst beginnen die sogenannten Eilverfahren....diese Verfahren gehen im normalerweise recht schnell wie z.B. in Gttingen (gibt aber auch andere Verfahren wie z.B. Heidelberg, Marburg,die lnger dauern) - die Mehrzahl der Eilverfahren entscheiden sich aber recht schnell....
Lnger dauert es dann aber,wenn es in die Beschwerdeverfahren geht...zu denen kommt es dann,wenn der Anwalt mit dem Ergebnis des Eilverfahrens nicht zufrieden ist und davon berzeugt ist,dass die Uni ber noch mehr frei Pltze verfgt wie sie im Eilverfahren eingestanden hat....
Diese Beschwerdeverfahren knnen sich lange hinziehen....

Gru Settem.

----------


## fac.totum

wann (monat) sind in der regel die eilverfahren/beschwerdeverfahren durch?
habe gelesen, dass es manchmal bis zu einem jahr dauert..

----------


## Settembrini

> wann (monat) sind in der regel die eilverfahren/beschwerdeverfahren durch?
> habe gelesen, dass es manchmal bis zu einem jahr dauert..


Also bei den Beschwerdeverfahren stimmt das....aber wie lange es bei den Eilverfahren dauert,kann ich nicht sagen....das ist wirklich von Verwaltungsgericht von Verwaltungsgericht total unterschiedlich.... und es ist auch nicht jedes Jahr hnlich.... von daher keine Ahnung wann genau...

Gru Settem.

----------


## STREBER20

SUUUUUUUPER SPITZENKLASSE!
Heute Brief von meinem Anwalt..leider keinen platz in kln..wir haben die klage zurckgezogen...also langsam reichts mir echt...in mnster legt er gegen das urteil vom eilverfahren keine beschwerde ein und dann das heute...wenn der jedsmal kneift und nix macht, mein gott, dann kann ich auch ohne anwalt klagen...zum kotzen is das...wochenende is gelaufen, ich bin raus

----------


## Linda.1001

> SUUUUUUUPER SPITZENKLASSE!
> Heute Brief von meinem Anwalt..leider keinen platz in kln..wir haben die klage zurckgezogen...also langsam reichts mir echt...in mnster legt er gegen das urteil vom eilverfahren keine beschwerde ein und dann das heute...wenn der jedsmal kneift und nix macht, mein gott, dann kann ich auch ohne anwalt klagen...zum kotzen is das...wochenende is gelaufen, ich bin raus



Wie jetzt? In Kln hast du abgesagt oder das Gericht hat dir ne Absage erteilt?
Aaaahhh...ich hab auch in Kln geklaht....jetzt bin ich in Panik....hats nicht geklappt?   *schnief* dachte dass ich noch nen bisschen Zeit habe bis zur nchsten Enttuschung nachdem es in Mnster nix war.

----------


## STREBER20

ich hab irgendwie fast keine ahnung wie der es genau formuliert hat..bin derzeit nicht daheim, mein vater hats mir nur kurz vorgelesen...ich wei' nur, dass es mit kln nicht geklappt hat, mein anwalt die klage zurckgezogen hat und ich 1/3 der gerichtskosten ("nur") tragen muss..zum kotzen  :kotzen:

----------


## Linda.1001

> ich hab irgendwie fast keine ahnung wie der es genau formuliert hat..bin derzeit nicht daheim, mein vater hats mir nur kurz vorgelesen...ich wei' nur, dass es mit kln nicht geklappt hat, mein anwalt die klage zurckgezogen hat und ich 1/3 der gerichtskosten ("nur") tragen muss..zum kotzen


Aber dass gar keine Pltze rausgekommen sind, kannst du nicht besttigen oder? Sag bitte nein....
Warum hat er denn die Klage zurckgezogen?

----------


## STREBER20

Ich werd morgen nochmal mit daheim telefonieren und dann kann ichs dir genau sagen, wie er sich ausgedrckt hat...technische berbuchung oder wie der krempel heisst....naja ich gebs auf, mein anwalt vercheckt eins nach dem anderen

----------


## Linda.1001

> Ich werd morgen nochmal mit daheim telefonieren und dann kann ichs dir genau sagen, wie er sich ausgedrckt hat...technische berbuchung oder wie der krempel heisst....naja ich gebs auf, mein anwalt vercheckt eins nach dem anderen


So ein Mist! Sorry, aber das musste jetzt sein! Anscheinend hats wirklich nicht geklappt.Das mit der technischen berbuchung kenne ich aus Mnster.

Manooooooo, ich krieg echt Depris hoch drei.   :kotzen:   :kotzen:   :kotzen:

----------


## STREBER20

ach ich sehs locker...kein stress...weder du noch ich knnen irgendwas beeinflussen...und wieso aufregen? dann hat man auch keine besseren chancen, wenn man sich reinstresst

----------


## Linda.1001

> ach ich sehs locker...kein stress...weder du noch ich knnen irgendwas beeinflussen...und wieso aufregen? dann hat man auch keine besseren chancen, wenn man sich reinstresst


Aber warum habe ich dann keinen Brief bekommen? Ich belagere doch meinen Briefkasten? hie es technische berbuchung durch die ZVS?

----------


## STREBER20

techn. berbuchung hiess das...wie gesagt, ich erkundige mich morgen nochmal genauer...aber is egal, kein platz is kein platz...der grund weswegen und wieso und hier und bla interessiert mich berhaupt null

----------


## Frieke

nochmal ne Frage htte ich.. und zwar von welchen Unis habt ihr sozusagen schon Absagen bekommen fr die Klage in Humanmedizin bzw. wo wurden die Pltze schon verteilt?
Hab nmlich mittlerweile irgendwie keine bersicht mehr, wos nun schon vorbei ist und wo noch Hoffnung besteht! ;)
Danke im voraus!!!  :Top:

----------


## STREBER20

fr alle unis kanns dir keiner sagen, denn ich gehe mal davon aus, dass es hier niemanden gibt, der komplett alle unis verklagt hat. ich kann nur fr meine situation sprechen: mnster, gttingen und kln sind geschichte...dreckskffer..

----------


## Frieke

ja, dass jemand alle Unis verklagen wrde,htte ich auch nicht erwartet!   :Grinnnss!:  
Aber danke schonmal fr deine Antwort!!
Hat jemand noch ein paar andere Unis zu bieten?   :hmmm...:

----------


## Linda.1001

Ich traue mich gar nicht zum Postkasten zu gehen...
da is nmlich die Absage von Kln drin.
*schnief, schluchtz*

 :Oh nee...:   :kotzen:   :kotzen:   :Keks:

----------


## Philishave

Htte hierzu mal ne kleine Frage... ist es schon zu spt, wenn man fr das WS07/08 ber einen Anwalt eine Kapazittsklage einreichen will?
^^ Spiele nmlich grade mit dem Gedanken....oder htte ich da frher draufkommen mssen!??    :was ist das...?:  
Danke fr eure Antworten!
LG

----------


## Linda.1001

> Htte hierzu mal ne kleine Frage... ist es schon zu spt, wenn man fr das WS07/08 ber einen Anwalt eine Kapazittsklage einreichen will?
> ^^ Spiele nmlich grade mit dem Gedanken....oder htte ich da frher draufkommen mssen!??    
> Danke fr eure Antworten!
> LG


Nein, noch lange nicht, keine Sorge.

Good Luck, aber wrde dir ne RSV empfehlen...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Dr. Cox M.D.

> Ich traue mich gar nicht zum Postkasten zu gehen...
> da is nmlich die Absage von Kln drin.
> *schnief, schluchtz*


Absage aus Kln? 
Wieso? Warum? Weshalb?

----------


## STREBER20

hab nochmal nachgefragt...is ne techn. berbuchung, die in kln vorliegt...
aber ich frag mich, wieso der berhaupt versucht hat, in kln zu klagen...hab vorhin mal im netz gelesen, dass es in letzter zeit fast niemand dort geschafft hat was zu bekommen...

aber ich brauch mich ja eh nicht ber den anwalt aufregen...im grunde ists ja immer das losglck, was entscheidet

----------


## luftikuss*

> Ich werd morgen nochmal mit daheim telefonieren und dann kann ichs dir genau sagen, wie er sich ausgedrckt hat...technische berbuchung oder wie der krempel heisst....naja ich gebs auf, mein anwalt vercheckt eins nach dem anderen


Ich sag dir mal was: Dein Anwalt kann da GAR NICHTS fr... 
Der sagt dir, an welchen Unis es in den letzten Jahren gut aussah - rein erfahrungstechnisch! Er kann aber nicht hellsehen und er hat garantiert auch nicht vorhergesehen, dass es in Kln nix zu holen gibt.
Auerdem hab ich dir vorher gesagt, dass es schwachsinnig ist, zu einem Sommersemester zu klagen. Da gibts generell nix, weil die Westunis schlauer sind und schon von der ZVS ihre Pltze berbuchen lassen, um Klage zu umgehen.
Im Wintersemester sind die ganzen Ostunis dabei: Leipzig, Jena, Halle, Magdeburg. Da gibts was zu holen!

Und die Kompetenz deines (und auch meines!) Anwaltes liegt nicht darin, Pltze zu holen, wo es keine gibt, sondern hinterher, wenn er es wieder und wieder probiert.
Und nein, ich nehme ihn nicht in Schutz, weil er, glaube ich, das grte A**** ist, das es gibt unter Anwlten.
Seine Kompetenz wird sich bei mir in den nchsten Wochen heraus stellten.

Ganz einfach, Streber! Ich habs dir gesagt mit dem Sommersemester... und DA kann der Anwalt gar nichts fr

----------


## runderling

Frage:
der Bekannte ist jetzt in Heidelberg per Klage reingekommen, das muss sich dann waber wohl entweder um das SS 07 oder sogar WS 06/07 gehabndelt haben, oder?

----------


## Linda.1001

> Ich sag dir mal was: Dein Anwalt kann da GAR NICHTS fr... 
> Der sagt dir, an welchen Unis es in den letzten Jahren gut aussah - rein erfahrungstechnisch! Er kann aber nicht hellsehen und er hat garantiert auch nicht vorhergesehen, dass es in Kln nix zu holen gibt.
> Auerdem hab ich dir vorher gesagt, dass es schwachsinnig ist, zu einem Sommersemester zu klagen. Da gibts generell nix, weil die Westunis schlauer sind und schon von der ZVS ihre Pltze berbuchen lassen, um Klage zu umgehen.
> Im Wintersemester sind die ganzen Ostunis dabei: Leipzig, Jena, Halle, Magdeburg. Da gibts was zu holen!
> 
> Und die Kompetenz deines (und auch meines!) Anwaltes liegt nicht darin, Pltze zu holen, wo es keine gibt, sondern hinterher, wenn er es wieder und wieder probiert.
> Und nein, ich nehme ihn nicht in Schutz, weil er, glaube ich, das grte A**** ist, das es gibt unter Anwlten.
> Seine Kompetenz wird sich bei mir in den nchsten Wochen heraus stellten.
> 
> Ganz einfach, Streber! Ich habs dir gesagt mit dem Sommersemester... und DA kann der Anwalt gar nichts fr


Welchen RA habt ihr denn?

----------


## STREBER20

Stegmaier

----------


## STREBER20

@runderling: wie wrs wenn du die bekannte mal fragst   :Aufgepasst!:  
wenn sie vor paar tagen die zusage bekommen hat, dann denke ich eher dass die klage im SS erfolgreich war

----------


## luftikuss*

Ganz einfache Lsung:

Da Heidelberg nur zum Wintersemester ein 1. Semester anbietet, war die Klage vermutlich zum WS2006/2007 und JETZT ERST erfolgreich...
Das zieht sich manchmal Monate hin!

----------


## Linda.1001

Mein RA ist mal wieder nicht erreichbar und die Sekretrin kann keine Auskunft geben, weil sie anscheinend nicht genug Grips hat um in die Akte zu schaun oder was?!!!!    *grrrrr*
 :Hh?:   :kotzen:

----------


## STREBER20

luftikuss, da muss ich dich mal an dieser Stelle loben. Haste gut gemacht! ....

Aber du bist ja mittlerweile schon erfahrener in SAchen Klagen und deshalb seis mir verziehen   :bhh:

----------


## luftikuss*

Ich hab zuviel Erfahrung in Sachen Klage...   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:  

Ob ich da stolz drauf sein sollte...eher nicht

----------


## STREBER20

Naja wenn ich den Thread richtig mitgelesen habe, dann hast du insgesamt 2 mal geklagt, angefangen SS 06 und erfolgreich mit WS 06/07...deinen studienplatz haste deshalb zum SS 07 bekommen, hast aber erst 2 kurze besuchen knnen und fngst zum WS dann voll an...applaus applaus   ::-oopss:

----------


## STREBER20

irgendwie hab ichs aufgegeben, dass ich nen platz mit dieser klage bekomme...wenn immer techn. berbuchung is oder nur 5% wahrscheinlichkeit beim losen...das bringt nix

----------


## luftikuss*

Ja und? Ich hab nen Platz und davon trumt ihr noch...
Also werd mal nicht frech, Freundchen! Genauso wirds dir auch gehen, dass du nur zwei (oder gar keine ) Kurse belegen kannst im "ersten" Semester, zumal du jetzt in denen SoSe-Klagen keine Chance haben wirst, wie ich lese.

Die Schadenfreude halte ich mal zurck, obwohl du es verdient hast mit deinen Sprchen

----------


## STREBER20

och luftikuss mach mal halblang...nur weil du jetz nen medizinplatz bekommen hast musste nicht gleich arrogant und berheblich werden..schlauer biste damit auch nicht geworden! is klar ne...arogantes bonzenkind

----------


## Doctse

Bitte unterlasst die verbalen Angriffe, sonst wird der Thread dicht gemacht. Persnliche Keilereien klrt per PN, die haben hier nichts zu suchen.

----------


## luftikuss*

Das ist die Hauptsache   ::-stud:  

Arrogant werde ich nur dir gegenber, denn an deiner sozialen Kompetenz zweifel ich noch ein bisschen. Vor allem, was die Sache betrifft, anderen etwas zu gnnen oder nicht. 
 ::-stud:

----------


## STREBER20

Kurze Zwischenmeldung: Wrzburg war auch nix   :kotzen:

----------


## STREBER20

Hey ihr anderen Klger: gebt doch auch ein paar Zwischenmeldungen ab.....

----------


## Linda.1001

> Kurze Zwischenmeldung: Wrzburg war auch nix



Wie siehts mit Gieen aus? Besteht da noch Hoffnung?

----------


## STREBER20

keine ahnung ehrlichgesagt...mein RA hat von Gieen noch keine Wasserstandsmeldung abgegeben

----------


## jmc.med

gieen is dicht.....
hab jedenfalls wieder ne nette rechnung bekommen


ps.: tauscht vielleicht ein gttinger mit mir leipziger (2.fachsemester)?

----------


## STREBER20

versteh ich irgendwie nicht...du bist im 2. Semester und hast ne Rechnung wegen Klage? das passt doch nicht zusammen

----------


## jmc.med

war zwar gieen gerichtskasse...
is aber fr marburg gewesen sry^^


@streber

jetzt weiss ich woher du dein spitznamen hast...ich habe mehr als eine uni verklagt und nach der zulassung (nur teilstudienplatz) manche unis weiterlaufen lassen aus diversen grnden (nhe, studiengebhren, tauschuni) .
desweiteren hab ich im 2. semester geklagt!

----------


## STREBER20

achso is das...naja THEORETISCH bestehen noch chancen fr berlin, gieen und erlangen, aber ic wills garnicht nicht wissen   :Nixweiss:

----------


## Linda.1001

> achso is das...naja THEORETISCH bestehen noch chancen fr berlin, gieen und erlangen, aber ic wills garnicht nicht wissen



Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der ARAG Rechtsschutzversicherung?

----------


## STREBER20

Nein hab ich nicht und glaube auch nicht, dass irgendeine Versicherung die Gerichtskosten bernehmen wird. So eine wirst du nicht finden.

----------


## Kunstpfuscher

> Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit der ARAG Rechtsschutzversicherung?


Ne, aber ich hab was gelesen:

http://www.aerzteblatt.de/v4/archiv/...suche&id=51383

Das Schund- ... hh rzteblatt schreibt ber jeden Kram.

----------


## STREBER20

Ist ein Beweis dafr, dass ich Recht habe ("Bei Neuabschluss einer RSV mssen Wartezeiten beachtet werden."). Tolle Wartezeit, 12 Monate und dann bleib ich am besten doch noch selbst auf den Kosten sitzen. Ne danke, is mir echt zu bld mit den RSV's. So einfach ists dann doch nicht.

----------


## STREBER20

Leute, wie siehts eigentlich mit euren Klagen aus? Mir kommts irgendwie vor, dass niemand hier schon einen Platz hat.
Und ich muss eingestehen, dass ich - zumindest zum SS - nicht htte klagen drfen. Aber wenn man zum ersten Mal klagt, ist man ja vor Fehlentscheidungen nicht sicher   :Nixweiss:

----------


## Sirat

Wenn du den Rechtsschutz zur richtigen Zeit machst,die Wartezeit vergeht,dann muss der Rechtsschutz zahlen.Schon klar,dass der dann Probleme macht.Wrde ich auch   :Grinnnss!:  

Aber man hat einen Vertag und ist somit Papiertechnisch auf der sichereren Seite.

Bischen Krieg und das wird schon.

@Linda: ber die Arag wrde ich mich beim Anwalt informieren,der kann dir wohl am besten sagen was fr Erfahrungen der damit gemacht hat.Falls du ihn erreichst.

cheers

EDIT: Ausserdem ist der Artikel ca. 1 Jahr alt,und entgegen dem Bericht zahlt die Allianz seit diesem Jahr.

----------


## Linda.1001

So ein Mist, ich stehe in der Entscheidung zwischen ARAG, DAS, EUROPA oder Allianz. Und nun?  HELLLLPPPP! Brauche dringend RAt!

----------


## fac.totum

ich habe arag und da ist standartmig definitiv kein verwaltungsrecht enthalten!!! ich habe sie angeschrieben und sie antworteten, dass es nicht enthalten sei...durch ein update verliert man wieder zeit...

----------


## Linda.1001

Also in meinem Antrag steht, dass Verwaltungsrecht und Rechtsstreite wg, Zuassung zum Studium einbegriffen sind, nur der o.g. Artikel hat mich verwirrt.

Gru, Linda

----------


## Sirat

Der Artikel ist nicht mehr aktuell!!

Allianz hat es seit anfang des Jahres aufgenommen. D.A.S beinhaltet es auch.Guck dir doch einfach die beiden an und such dir eins von aus.Ich wrde sowieso lieber zu den grossen Raten,wesewegen auch immer.


cheers

----------


## STREBER20

Gibts was Neues bei euch?

----------


## Frieke

Bei mir gibts nichts neues..   :Keks:

----------


## STREBER20

Bei mir auch nicht....

----------


## Linda.1001

Mein RA sagte mir, er habe keinerlei Nachricht bis heute aus Kln,habt ihr zum WS geklagt oder wie? Ich fhle mich irgendwie verppelt!

----------


## CaliforniaKicky

Hat jemand ins 2. Fachsemester Medizin in Gttingen geklagt? Wei jemand zufllig wieviele Pltze unter wievielen Bewerbern verlost wurden?

LG

----------


## STREBER20

@Californian: nein, zum 1.FS

@Linda: Ich zitiere mal meinen Anwalt 
"wie wir inzwischen festgestellt haben, wurden in Kln nach Abschluss des ZVS-Verfahrens 16 Studienpltze berbucht. [...] Da aufgrund der berbuchung nicht davon auszugehen ist, dass in Kln durch das zustndige Verwaltungsgericht freie Pltze festgestellt werden, haben wir die Antrge Kln zurckgenommen. In diesem Falle knnen dann die Gerichtskosten um zwei Drittel reduziert werden." [...]   :Nixweiss:

----------


## Linda.1001

> Mein RA sagte mir, er habe keinerlei Nachricht bis heute aus Kln,habt ihr zum WS geklagt oder wie? Ich fhle mich irgendwie verppelt!



Also Gieen ist raus. D.h. meine Studienplatzklage war fr den A***.   :grrrr....:   :Oh nee...:

----------


## Linda.1001

Welche RSV???? HELP.
ARAG is am gnstigsten und hat Verwaltungsrecht inbegriffen.
DAS ist sehr teuer im Optimal Tarif bei dem Verwaltungsrecht eingeschlossen ist, sonst ist kein Tarif vorhanden bei dem Verwaltungsrecht eingeschlossen ist.
Die von der Rechtsversicherungs Union lsst sich zu sehr Zeit...
Allianz? Hat jemand Erfahrungen? Ist jemand da versichert und zufrieden? Wenn ja welcher Tarif?

----------


## CaliforniaKicky

@ Linda & Streber: sagt mal, ich will ja nicht indiskret sein, aber haben euch eure RAe keine Prognosen zu den einzelnen Unis genannt bevor ihr geklagt habt?

Lg

----------


## Linda.1001

> @ Linda & Streber: sagt mal, ich will ja nicht indiskret sein, aber haben euch eure RAe keine Prognosen zu den einzelnen Unis genannt bevor ihr geklagt habt?
> 
> Lg


Das ist nicht indiskret...  :hmmm...:  
Ja, aber er sagte mir er htte letztes Jahr 110 (!!!) Pltze rausgeholt. Hahaha!! Der hat mir wohl Mrchen erzhlt.


Mnster =0
Kln=0
Gieen =0 Pltze!

 :grrrr....:   :grrrr....:   :grrrr....:   :grrrr....:   :grrrr....:   :grrrr....:   :grrrr....:   :grrrr....:

----------


## STREBER20

@Linda Was isn mit Gieen? Hab noch nix von denen gehrt ...

----------


## Linda.1001

> @Linda Was isn mit Gieen? Hab noch nix von denen gehrt ...


Aus, vorbei, 12 Sitze berbucht......

ein Satz mit X das war wohl nix


(Sorry, ich bin nen bisschen sehr deprimiert)

----------


## STREBER20

super...dann bleiben mir noch wrzburg, erlangen und berlin   :grrrr....:

----------


## Linda.1001

und mir nur ne Rechnung vom VG und sonst wars das!
Darf ich fragen welche Rechtsschutz du hast?

----------


## CaliforniaKicky

@ Linda: also meiner hat mir die Chancen in Leipzig echt gut dargestellt und so war es auch, ich hatte einfach pech, gehrte praktisch zu der anderen Hlfte die nix bekommen hat. naja. deswegen galt ja meine Frage Gttingen.  :Nixweiss:  
Trotzdem wnsch ich euch noch viel Glck.
 ::-winky:

----------


## STREBER20

@California danke, ebenso!

@Linda keine...

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

> super...dann bleiben mir noch wrzburg, erlangen und berlin


Ich glaub es luft nur noch Berlin, die anderen Verfahren sind doch schon vorbei, oder?

----------


## STREBER20

Also lt. meinem Anwalt eigentlich nicht. Von Erlangen hat er noch nix berichtet und bei Wrzburg hat er Widerspruch eingelegt   :Oh nee...:

----------


## STREBER20

Und mir ist irgendwie unklar, wieso du meinst, dass die Verfahren in Erlangen und Wrzburg bereits rum sind? schon post vom anwalt deswegen bekommen?

----------


## Sirat

> Das ist nicht indiskret...  
> Ja, aber er sagte mir er htte letztes Jahr 110 (!!!) Pltze rausgeholt. Hahaha!! Der hat mir wohl Mrchen erzhlt.
> 
> 
> Mnster =0
> Kln=0
> Gieen =0 Pltze!


Obs 110 waren kann wohl niemand hier genau wissen aber WS nicht vergessen.Die meisten Pltze sind wohl dort drin.Im SoSe sind die Chancen nicht so hoch,das sollte ja bekannt sein.

----------


## STREBER20

Schon klar, aber ein paar mehr Pltze zum SS haben doch alle hier erwartet...stndig diese NULL-Runden. Das, was ich ber die einzelnen Unis denke, schreibe ich lieber mal nicht.

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

> Und mir ist irgendwie unklar, wieso du meinst, dass die Verfahren in Erlangen und Wrzburg bereits rum sind? schon post vom anwalt deswegen bekommen?


Ja, habe nicht jede einzelne Klage mitverfolgt, in den aktuellen Infos ist jedenfalls nur noch die Rede vom Eilverfahren in Berlin.
Evtl. waren Erlangen und Wrzburg berbucht.

----------


## STREBER20

Super Neuigkeiten,...

----------


## STREBER20

Man wieso informiert dich dein Anwalt darber und meiner weiss mal wieder nicht bescheid? Is doch bullshit sowas

----------


## borgia

ich hab mal ne frage: die unis hamburg, lbeck, kiel und mainz whlen ja nach ranglistenplatz aus. wie viele pltze wurden in den letzten semestern dort vergeben bzw. bis zu welcher note hat man dort ca. eine chance? wrde mich ber antworten freuen! 
borgia  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Linda.1001

hhh, Ranglisten ja, aber gehen die da auch nach Durchschnittsnote? Au weia!

----------


## STREBER20

borgia, deine frage hat nichts mit diesem thema zutun

----------


## freez

kommt ihr euch eigentlich nicht bld vor wenn ihr euch euren platz auf die art erschleicht?

ich knnte irgendwie kotzen wenn ich das hier so lese ...

----------


## STREBER20

*ghn* ... geh schei**n... niemand hier interessiert deine Meinung oder meinst du, dass ich wegen einer lcherlichen Meinung wie deiner die Klage bleibenlasse? *lol*

btw: solche meinungen wurden schon 1000ma durchgekaut und haben nix hier zu suchen.

----------


## freez

klar haben die hier was zu suchen, der titel des threads lautet "kapazittsklage". du besttigst meine meinung ber die klger nur.

----------


## Inspiration

> *ghn* ... geh schei**n... niemand hier interessiert deine Meinung oder meinst du, dass ich wegen einer lcherlichen Meinung wie deiner die Klage bleibenlasse? *lol*
> 
> btw: solche meinungen wurden schon 1000ma durchgekaut und haben nix hier zu suchen.


Was hier was zu suchen hat hast du sicherlich nicht zu entscheiden. Zum Glck!

Ich gebe aber freez Recht, du besttigst wirklich jedes negative Klischee eines Klgers. Naja aber du beweist ja mit deinen Beitrgen bestens das Klger wie du nichts in der Birne haben   :Top:

----------


## Jauheliha

Dieser Thread ist eigentlich fr diejenigen User gedacht, die gerade klagen oder dies vorhaben, um Neugkeiten auszutauschen, Fragen zu stellen und hilfreiche (!!) Tipps zu geben... 
Wenn du motzen willst, dann benutz doch mal die Suchfunktion, wirst sicher ne Ecke finden.

----------


## jmc.med

dito...
haben schon so manchen hier weggeekelt!
die meckerfritzen, klugscheisser und moralapostel haben ihr eigenes eckchen.
ansonsten bring ein beschluss im bundesrat ein, der deutschlandweit die kapazittsklage unterbindet






ps.:  wieviele klger haben einen 2.0 oder 2.2 schnitt (ohne sport im abi oder
       gesamtschule)
       wieviele verpeilte, arrogante, geldgierige rzte ohne sozialkompetenz mit                 
       1.2 abi gibt es? 

          - - - >  also... alles ist relativ und alle haben recht   :Friedenstaube:

----------


## Settembrini

> ps.:  wieviele klger haben einen 2.0 oder 2.2 schnitt (ohne sport im abi oder
>        gesamtschule)
>        wieviele verpeilte, arrogante, geldgierige rzte ohne sozialkompetenz mit                 
>        1.2 abi gibt es? 
> 
>           - - - >  also... alles ist relativ und alle haben recht





Kann ich dir nur zu 100% zustimmen.....

Gru Settem.

----------


## STREBER20

Geht woanders rumheulen @freez, Inspiration!

----------


## Sirat

Was soll dieses zynische Anfahren? Damit sind beide gemeint.

Streber du musst dich nicht direkt angesprochen fhlen.Du bist nicht der einzige Klger.ber so subjektiven Kommentaren sollte man drber stehen..

----------


## Linda.1001

> kommt ihr euch eigentlich nicht bld vor wenn ihr euch euren platz auf die art erschleicht?
> 
> ich knnte irgendwie kotzen wenn ich das hier so lese ...


Nein, komme ich mir nicht. Aber bld finde ich es, jemanden deswegen zu verurteilen.

Viel Spass beim kotzen.   :Top:

----------


## le'pimp

> dito...
> haben schon so manchen hier weggeekelt!
> die meckerfritzen, klugscheisser und moralapostel haben ihr eigenes eckchen.
> ansonsten bring ein beschluss im bundesrat ein, der deutschlandweit die kapazittsklage unterbindet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lOL selten so gelacht. Ist klar ne, der Abischnitt sagt aus, ob man ein Arzt mit groer Sozialkompetenz wird. Lcherlich... Ich finds nur geil, wie sich hartnckig die Meinung hlt, dass Leute mit schlechterem Abischnitt ne besonders dicke Scheibe soziale Kompetenz abbekommen zu haben, whrend die Leute mit gutem Abi unsoziale Idioten sein sollen. 

Mir is das btw egal, wie Mann oder Frau an seinen / ihren Studienplatz kommt.  Aber ihr knnt mein Post gerne kommentieren. Das ist mir nmlich auch egal.

Gru

----------


## Sirat

> ...*alles ist relativ*.


cheers

----------


## Frieke

dumdidum...

----------


## medicus164

Wei schon jemnad wann mit Berlin zu rechnen ist???


Zahn???

----------


## Nip//Tuck

> lOL selten so gelacht. Ist klar ne, der Abischnitt sagt aus, ob man ein Arzt mit groer Sozialkompetenz wird. Lcherlich... Ich finds nur geil, wie sich hartnckig die Meinung hlt, dass Leute mit schlechterem Abischnitt ne besonders dicke Scheibe soziale Kompetenz abbekommen zu haben, whrend die Leute mit gutem Abi unsoziale Idioten sein sollen. 
> 
> Mir is das btw egal, wie Mann oder Frau an seinen / ihren Studienplatz kommt.  Aber ihr knnt mein Post gerne kommentieren. Das ist mir nmlich auch egal.
> 
> Gru


JA geil, immer wieder interessant, dass es in diesem forum so oft zu anfeindungen und streit kommt... beweist meiner meinung nach diemangelnde  soziale kompetenz des gros der medizinstudenten.
natrlich kann man das nicht verallgemeinern!
habe aber selbst die erfahrung gemacht!
ich hatte ja schonmal gesagt, dass ich mich vor 1 jahr eingeklagt hatte, schlechte stiummung, anfeindungen und beschimpfungen gingen jedoch immer nur von "regulren" studenten aus... so weit zu thema!

klger sind nunmal da! sie nehmen keinen den platz weg, sorgen sogar oftmals dafr, dass nchstes jahr mehr studenten aufgenommen werden (so versuchen die unis weiteren klagen zu entgehen), wenn's durch die anwesenheit der einklger manchmal etwas eng wird, so what?!
es sind ja auch einige auslnder da, die nicht ber die zvs reinkommen mussten, warum nicht auf die schimpfen, oder auf die, welche lange gewartet haben... alles scheiss randgruppen!
ich glaub ich spinne, wie eng kann ein weltbild gesteckt sein?!
wir sind alle kommilitonen, egal, wie man zum studium gekommen ist!
fakt ist: wir sind da, zahlen brav unsere gebhren und bestehen meistens sehr gut unsere prfungen...




lecko mio!

----------


## STREBER20

Das unterschreibe ich!

----------


## Inspiration

@Frieke

Ich bin kein Warter und wei trotzdem wie es ist nicht gleich einen Platz zu bekommen. Das alles hat aber nichts mit meiner Aussage zutun. Und auch wenn ich Klagen schei$e finde heit dass noch lange nicht, dass ich nicht wsste wie das von den Basics her abluft. Und zum Thema Senf dazugeben: das hier ist ein ffentliches Forum. Wenn es dir nicht passt, dass zu deinen Beitrgen Stellung genommen werden knnte bist du falsch am Platz. Aber das haben Klger wohl so an sich, dass sie anderen den Mund verbieten wollen, die ihr Tun kritisch betrachten.

Und zu deiner Argumentation, dass du klagst und ich dass verstehen soll: Ich bin, wie viele andere regulre Studenten auch, in der Situation, dass sich durch eine Horde von Klgern die Studiensituation von meinem Semester verschlechtert. Alle Seminargruppen sind grer, die Stundenplanzeiten sind schlechter. Wieso soll ich das gut finden, dass wegen einer Horde Leuten, deren Abi zu schlecht fr Abibestenquote und AdH war und die sich zu fein frs Warten sind die Studienbedigungen verschlechtern? Das ist ja wohl ein Witz schlechthin, dass man frs Klagen Verstndnis aufbringen soll.

Sicherlich ist es so, dass ihr rein rechtlich gesehen nichts verbotenes macht. Aber wie sagt man so schn, Recht haben und Recht bekommen sind zwei Paar Stiefel. Es wird nicht von ungefhr kommen, dass Klger berall (auer in eigenen Kreisen) so unbeliebt sind. 


@Nip//Tuck

Da merkt man mal wieder das ein Klger zu keinerlei Rcksichtnahme fhig ist. Und das soll dann sozial kompetent sein? Ich lache mich kaputt. Wieso soll man es als regulrer Student gut finden wenn jemand rein kommt nur weil er die Kohle zum Klagen hat? Einer der kein ausreichendes Abi hat, der auch in Kombination mit anderen Faktoren schlechter qualifiziert ist als andere und der sich dazu noch zu fein ist zu warten? Welche Leistung bringt so jemand um sich mehr fr das Studium zu qualifizieren, als jemand der mit sagen wir mal 1,9 knapp scheitert? Richtig: KEINE!
Und dann erwartest du, dass du jubelnd empfangen wirst. Ich denke mal jeder von den regulren Studenten hat sich in irgendeiner Weise dafr auf den Hosenboden gesetzt um reinzukommen. Sei es in der Schule gewesen, oder fr Zusatzqualifikationen die frs AdH zhlen oder eben gewartet. Aber nein du meinst du erhlst deinen Platz berechtigterweise, nur weil du oder deine Eltern in der Lage sind nen paar Tausender hinzublttern.

Also an alle Klger hier, bevor ihr meint nochmal in irgendeiner Weise ber einen herfallen zu mssen, der nicht eure Meinung hat versuchst es vll dann doch mal mit Gehirn einschalten, auch wenn das bisher noch nicht geklappt hat. Es soll immer wieder Wunder geben.



PS: Falls jemand auf die glorreiche Idee kommen sollte dass das Abi an seiner Schule ach so schwer gewesen sein sollte und es an der Nachbarschule so einfach ist 1,0 zu bekommen. Sicherlich wre es am besten, wenn es ein bundesweites Zentralabitur geben wrde. Dem ist aber nicht so. Also muss man etwas dafr tun, und sich mit den momentanen Bedinungen bestmglich anrangieren. Schlielich wird es in keiner Schule und in keinem Bundesland unmglich sein eine 1 vor dem Komma stehen zu haben wenn man sich nur ein bichen anstrengt. Und um nochmal auf das Thema "die andere Schule war aber einfacher" zurckzukommen: Gerade die Bundeslnder in denen soetwas mglich ist sind die Bundeslnder in denen das Abitur generell am einfachsten ist. Also hrt auf zu jammern, letztendlich war es dein Unvermgen/Faulheit, oder was auch immer was dich nicht zum erwnschten Abiturdurchschnitt gebracht hat.

----------


## Linda.1001

> JA geil, immer wieder interessant, dass es in diesem forum so oft zu anfeindungen und streit kommt... beweist meiner meinung nach diemangelnde  soziale kompetenz des gros der medizinstudenten.
> natrlich kann man das nicht verallgemeinern!
> habe aber selbst die erfahrung gemacht!
> ich hatte ja schonmal gesagt, dass ich mich vor 1 jahr eingeklagt hatte, schlechte stiummung, anfeindungen und beschimpfungen gingen jedoch immer nur von "regulren" studenten aus... so weit zu thema!
> 
> klger sind nunmal da! sie nehmen keinen den platz weg, sorgen sogar oftmals dafr, dass nchstes jahr mehr studenten aufgenommen werden (so versuchen die unis weiteren klagen zu entgehen), wenn's durch die anwesenheit der einklger manchmal etwas eng wird, so what?!
> es sind ja auch einige auslnder da, die nicht ber die zvs reinkommen mussten, warum nicht auf die schimpfen, oder auf die, welche lange gewartet haben... alles scheiss randgruppen!
> ich glaub ich spinne, wie eng kann ein weltbild gesteckt sein?!
> wir sind alle kommilitonen, egal, wie man zum studium gekommen ist!
> ...


  Kann dir nur voll und ganz zustimmen.

Wer andere diskriminiert aufgrund der Form der nicht regulren Zulassung, sollte sich mal fragen, ob er selber sozial kompetent ist, denn Diskriminierung spricht eher fr das Gegenteil!   :Hh?:   :kotzen:  

Und ach ja, die Klage bezahle ich von meinem Gehalt, nicht meine Eltern.

Die Abitur DN hat mit wissenschaftl. oder sozialer Kompetenz nur wenig zu tun oder wie erklrt ihr es euch, dass ne Kollegin von mir beim Physikum durchgefallen ist trotz 1,2er DN?????!!!!!!

Bleibt ruhig weiter auf eurem hohen Ross, das ist echt unmglich andere so zu behandeln spricht aber nur gegen eure Pseudo-Soz-Kompetenz....

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

> Es wird nicht von ungefhr kommen, dass Klger berall (auer in eigenen Kreisen) so unbeliebt sind.


Fahrer von groen, teuren Autos sind auch (auer in eigenen Kreisen) unbeliebt - was will uns das sagen?

----------


## Sirat

Inspiration: Wenn du hier leute direkt anfhrst,musst du dich auch nicht wundern wenn es so zurckkommt!

Was erwartest du denn? Dass dir direkt jeder zustimmt und sagt "Ja,mein Gebieter!" ??

Meinungsverschiedenheit ok.Aber verlang von niemandem Hflichkeit und soziale Kompetenz wenn man diese selbst in deinen Posts vergeblich sucht.


cheers

----------


## Dr. Cox M.D.

Das Problem ist jedenfalls, dass die meisten wieder rausfliegen.

----------


## Sirat

> Das Problem ist jedenfalls, dass *die meisten* wieder rausfliegen.


Bekannt ist mir bis jetzt nur Ulm und noch eine Uni wo wieder rausgeklagt wurde.Hast du Belege fr deine Aussage?Wrde mich interessieren.


netten Gru

----------


## Dr. Cox M.D.

Aussagen habe ich nur.

Es geht auch nicht nur um Rausklagen, sondern RausPRFEN.

Die Profs wissen offensichtlich wer sich reingeklagt hat und ballern den Leuten krftig und bewut vorn Latz.

Berhmt sind hier mndliche Prfungen.

----------


## fac.totum

in erlangen haben sie auch - ich glaube letztes semester - alle rausgeklagt...

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

> Aussagen habe ich nur.
> 
> Es geht auch nicht nur um Rausklagen, sondern RausPRFEN.
> 
> Die Profs wissen offensichtlich wer sich reingeklagt hat und ballern den Leuten krftig und bewut vorn Latz.
> 
> Berhmt sind hier mndliche Prfungen.


Ich kenne weit mehr Wartezeitler als Klger, die rausgeprft wurden... es ist einfach nach vollen 4 Jahren Arbeit oder sonstigen hirnlosen Beschftigungen schwer und dauert seine Zeit, bis man wieder richtig Lernen kann, das wird der Hlfte der Klger wohl eher Probleme bereiten als die Profs, denn hufig haben die Klger auch bereits einiges an Wartezeit.

----------


## fac.totum

was habt ihr denn immer mit klgern, strebern, wartenden und co?? ist doch schei egal wie man reinkommt, wenn man das studium schafft und sich dabei nicht selber zu grunde richtet oder unzufrieden wird ist doch alles im lot...man wird nach dem studium wohl kaum nach dem abischnitt mehr gefragt...(ja sicher es gibt sowas..wayne?)
studiensituation ist in dtlnd so oder so nicht die beste, da kommt es auf ein paar mehr oder WENIGER nicht an...geht doch mal in eine jura, geschichte oder englisch vorlesung   :Top:  

nicht jeder klger ist ein millionr
und nicht jeder 1.er ein nerd...   :Party:

----------


## Linda.1001

> was habt ihr denn immer mit klgern, strebern, wartenden und co?? ist doch schei egal wie man reinkommt, wenn man das studium schafft und sich dabei nicht selber zu grunde richtet oder unzufrieden wird ist doch alles im lot...man wird nach dem studium wohl kaum nach dem abischnitt mehr gefragt...(ja sicher es gibt sowas..wayne?)
> studiensituation ist in dtlnd so oder so nicht die beste, da kommt es auf ein paar mehr oder WENIGER nicht an...geht doch mal in eine jura, geschichte oder englisch vorlesung   
> 
> nicht jeder klger ist ein millionr
> und nicht jeder 1.er ein nerd...




Da stimme ich dir ja zu, ich meine nicht dass jemand mit ner 1.er ein  Wei-derGeierWas ist....nein, ich denke dass diese Leute sich fr ihr Abi sehr angestrengt haben wie alle anderen auch, nur bin ich deshalb nicht dumm o.., ich hatte vorm Abi auch nen 1er Durchschnitt, kann ja mal auf Anfrage die Liste der Noten der letzten 4 Halbjahre mailen, da sieht mans nmlich. 

Eben, nicht jeder Klger ist ein Millionr aber auch kein Idiot!   :Hh?:

----------


## el Scorcho

Wow, hier geht ja voll einer ab..   :Top:  

Ich find ja, einklagen *******, aber bitte, wenn man freie Pltze findet, dann immerzu Klagen. Man kann ja eh gegen alles klagen, ist scheinbar eine neue deutsche Eigenschaft. Pnktlichkeit, Ordnung, Klagen.

Die Profs wissen ja wer da zuviel ist und dann muss man halt ne Schippe draufpacken. Irgendwann fragt eh keiner mehr nach, aber drauf stolz sein find ich ziemlich peinlich!

Dass das Abi immernoch ber eine "Qualifikation" zum Studium entscheidet ist eigentlich das schlimmste an der ganzen Situation, denn wer, der ein "sehr gutes" Abi mit Sozialwissenschaften, Erdkunde, Deutsch, Kunst, Englisch, Sport (wat wei ich....) ist in irgendeiner Weise besser geeignet fr das Med-Studium als jemand mit 2,0 und dazu Bio oder Chemie im Abi? Da kann ich Euch aber sagen wer da weniger Probleme im Studium hat, zumindest am Anfang!

Vielleicht htte man einfach Jura studieren sollen, ist eh einfacher und es gibt offensichtlich eine super Nische, die sehr lukrativ ist....

----------


## Linda.1001

> Wow, hier geht ja voll einer ab..   
> 
> Ich find ja, einklagen *******, aber bitte, wenn man freie Pltze findet, dann immerzu Klagen. Man kann ja eh gegen alles klagen, ist scheinbar eine neue deutsche Eigenschaft. Pnktlichkeit, Ordnung, Klagen.
> 
> Die Profs wissen ja wer da zuviel ist und dann muss man halt ne Schippe draufpacken. Irgendwann fragt eh keiner mehr nach, aber drauf stolz sein find ich ziemlich peinlich!
> 
> Dass das Abi immernoch ber eine "Qualifikation" zum Studium entscheidet ist eigentlich das schlimmste an der ganzen Situation, denn wer, der ein "sehr gutes" Abi mit Sozialwissenschaften, Erdkunde, Deutsch, Kunst, Englisch, Sport (wat wei ich....) ist in irgendeiner Weise besser geeignet fr das Med-Studium als jemand mit 2,0 und dazu Bio oder Chemie im Abi? Da kann ich Euch aber sagen wer da weniger Probleme im Studium hat, zumindest am Anfang!
> 
> Vielleicht htte man einfach Jura studieren sollen, ist eh einfacher und es gibt offensichtlich eine super Nische, die sehr lukrativ ist....



Jura ist ja auch nicht unbedingt einfach, aber lukrativ? Haben wir nicht einen Anwlteberschuss? Ich meine so etwas gehrt zu haben...

Naja, is ja auch egal,ich meine, es is fr mich ok, wenn du diese Meinung bzgl. Klagen hast und ich kanns ja auch nen Stck weit verstehen, aber irgendwo will man als Wartler alle Register ziehen und keine Mglichkeit auslassen, um schneller reinzukommen. Ich habs mir auch laaaaange berlegt und ich finds nicht unbedingt gut vor allem der hohen Kosten wegen aber ich bin halt verzweifelt, das gebe ich offen und ehrlich zu! 

Aber ich hab mein abi nicht in Kunst etc pp. gemacht und bzgl. Chemie, Bio usw. (schon wieder diese Abkrzungen..) mache ich mir keine Sorgen, diese Fcher hab ich nmlich bis zum bitteren Ende gemacht (Bio-LK, ok Chemie nur GK...).

----------


## Sirat

Ich denke nicht,dass irgendein Klger,weswegen auch immer,Stolz auf seine Klage ist.

cheers

----------


## STREBER20

Ach Leute...was diskutiert ihr denn noch? Um irgendeinen Konsens zu erzielen? Den wirds nie geben und das is doch auch egal...jeder macht sein Ding und gut ist.

----------


## CaliforniaKicky

wei jemand was viellecht ber den Entscheid in Dresden und Gttingen frs 2. Fachsemester? Oder vielleicht Tbingen?

ich wei nmlich gar nischts.  :Oh nee...:

----------


## bobbit

> klger sind nunmal da! sie nehmen keinen den platz weg, sorgen sogar oftmals dafr, dass nchstes jahr mehr studenten aufgenommen werden (so versuchen die unis weiteren klagen zu entgehen), wenn's durch die anwesenheit der einklger manchmal etwas eng wird, so what?!


Wenn ich mir berlege, dass nun irgendwann alle mal prparieren und sich dadurch auch die Zahl der Studenten an einem Tisch erhht... Ganz ehrlich, wenn ich die Wahl habe, mchte ich so viel wie mglich mitbekommen und auch selber machen drfen. Wenn zwanzig Leute an einer Leiche stehen, es aber auch nur zehn sein knnten, finde ich es komisch, dann ziehe ich die kleinere Anzahl vor, tut mir ja leid.
Die Unis werden bei ihren Berechnungen schon wissen, wieso sie eine bestimmte Anzahl zulassen und mehr nicht. Einige knnten bei den Studiengebhren mehr dazu verdienen und noch so viel mehr. Wieso machen sie es nicht? Die Lehre sollte auch eine gewisse Qualitt besitzen. Und eine Person mehr oder weniger strt nicht, fllt berhaupt nicht auf, doch summiert es sich und wenn am Ende zwanzig Leute untergebracht werden mssen, fllt es doch ins Gewicht.




> es sind ja auch einige auslnder da, die nicht ber die zvs reinkommen mussten, warum nicht auf die schimpfen, oder auf die, welche lange gewartet haben... alles scheiss randgruppen!


Eigentlich mssen alle EU-Brger sich ber die ZVS bewerben. Und wenn wir diese Bewerber herausnehmen, hast du vergleichsweise wenig Studenten, die sich fernab der ZVS beworben haben, aber auch nur schwierig mit unserem System vergleichbar sind. Zumal diese Studenten auch an einem Auswahlverfahren teilnehmen, gute Noten mitbringen mssen und mit groer Wahrscheinlichkeit ihren Heimatkontinent verlassen mssen.

----------


## Frieke

mmhhhh....

----------


## Linda.1001

> @Inspiration
> 
> ich stimme Sirat voll und ganz zu.. und daher hab ich zu deinem Post, Inspiration, auch nichts mehr viel zu sagen! 
> Es bringt sowieso nichts mit guten Begrndungen oder was auch immer bezglich des Klagens anzukommen. Du wirst es einfach nie verstehen knnen, egal was ich hier schreibe..
> 
> Obwohl eine Sache muss ich doch noch loswerden..
> und zwar finde ich es uerst interessant, dass du meinst, immer so schn verallgemeinern zu mssen (Aber das haben Klger wohl so an sich, dass sie anderen den Mund verbieten wollen, die ihr Tun kritisch betrachten, Also an alle Klger hier, bevor ihr meint nochmal in irgendeiner Weise ber einen herfallen zu mssen, der nicht eure Meinung hat versuchst es vll dann doch mal mit Gehirn einschalten, auch wenn das bisher noch nicht geklappt hat. Es soll immer wieder Wunder geben). 
> Kennst du irgend einen Klger persnlich? Ich gehe mal eher weniger davon aus, da deiner Meinung nach ja alle Klger einfach nur armselig sind, weil sie nicht warten knnen. Ich selber bin auch Klger und mir ist auch klar, dass es wohl viele Leute gibt, die das klagen als negativ ansehen. Und weit du, wie ich darber denke? Jedem seine eigene Meinung!! Du bist gegen das Klagen und das ist auch okay, ich akzeptiere das.. Aber dann versuch du doch bitte auch mal ein wenig Akzeptanz uns Klgern gegenber zu zeigen.
> Und witzig finde ich auerdem noch, dass du unsere Diskussion hier als bereinander herfallen bezeichnet. Wie du schon gesagt hast, dies hier ist ein ffentliches Forum und daher ist es doch logisch, dass auch wir Klger unseren Senf dazu geben werden, oder etwa nicht?


Kann dir da nur Recht geben...

Jemand der ber andere herzieht und solche Verallgemeinerungen ausstt, bei dem scheints nicht so weit zu sein mit der sozialen Kompetenz bzw. mit der Menschenkenntnis und das find ich eigentlich schade, wenn man dieses Fach gewhlt hat. Vor allem sollte man nen bisschen mehr Einfhlungsvermgen fr deren Sitaution zeigen, vor allem wenn man selber mal in der Wartezeit-Stiuation war...

Aber Leute so auf der persnlichen Schiene anzugehen, da muss man sich nicht wundern....

----------


## Dr. Cox M.D.

> Ich kenne weit mehr Wartezeitler als Klger, die rausgeprft wurden... es ist einfach nach vollen 4 Jahren Arbeit oder sonstigen hirnlosen Beschftigungen schwer und dauert seine Zeit, bis man wieder richtig Lernen kann, das wird der Hlfte der Klger wohl eher Probleme bereiten als die Profs, denn hufig haben die Klger auch bereits einiges an Wartezeit.


Woher sollen die Profs wissen, wer ber Wartezeit, AdH oder Abiquote reingekommen ist?

Die Klger erkennt man wohl. 

 :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Linda.1001

Ich wrde, auch wenn ich bers KLagen reinkme, sagen, dass ich durchs Losverfahren reingekommen wre, damit mir die Profs nicht bse sind.

Gelogen wre das ja nicht, die erklagten Pltze werden ja verlost....  :hmmm...:

----------


## Inspiration

> Kann dir nur voll und ganz zustimmen.
> 
> Wer andere diskriminiert aufgrund der Form der nicht regulren Zulassung, sollte sich mal fragen, ob er selber sozial kompetent ist, denn Diskriminierung spricht eher fr das Gegenteil!    
> 
> Und ach ja, die Klage bezahle ich von meinem Gehalt, nicht meine Eltern.
> 
> Die Abitur DN hat mit wissenschaftl. oder sozialer Kompetenz nur wenig zu tun oder wie erklrt ihr es euch, dass ne Kollegin von mir beim Physikum durchgefallen ist trotz 1,2er DN?????!!!!!!
> 
> Bleibt ruhig weiter auf eurem hohen Ross, das ist echt unmglich andere so zu behandeln spricht aber nur gegen eure Pseudo-Soz-Kompetenz....


Liebe Linda ich habe niemanden hier diskriminiert, falls du das mit deinem netten Post so schn zum Ausdruck bringen mchtest. Ich habe lediglich Tatsachen beschrieben. Aber es tut mir leid, es muss schon schlimm sein, wenn man Tatsachen nicht in die Augen sehen kann. Und von einem Klger das Wort sozail kompetent zu hren ist schlielich ein Widerspruch an sich. Dazu muss man garnichts mehr sagen. 

Es hat auch niemand behauptet, dass du deine Klage von den Eltern finanziert bekommst. Per Klage einen Platz zu bekommen ist aber sozial gesehen nie gerecht, weil es sich eben nur eine Minderheit leisten kann. Ob diese Minderheit das jetzt von den Eltern in den Allerwertesten geschoben bekommt oder auf irgendeine sonstige Art und Weise finanziert ist dabei irrelevant!

Und weil eine mit 1,2DN durchgefallen sind sind alle mit 1,2 nicht geeignet Medizin zu studieren, oder was willst du mit diesem Satz sagen? Jedem der nur ein bichen Hirn im Schdel hat sollte doch auffallen, dass sowas niemals aussagekrftig sein kann. Und Tatsache ist nun einmal, dass die Abinote mit dem Studienerfolg korrliert. Ich gebe dir aber Recht, die Abiturnote hat nichts mit der sozialen Kompetenz zutun. Ich denke aber kaum, dass du ein Verfahren kennst, mit dem man diese Messen kann. Man kann vielleicht anhand desses was die betreffende Person so in ihrem Leben gemacht hat erahnen was dahintersteckt. Aber jede Beurteilung dessen wird wohl uerst subjektiv sein. Womit auch klar ist das das Pseudoargument dass alle mit "schlechtem" Abi sozial kompetenter sind nichts wert ist.




> Fahrer von groen, teuren Autos sind auch (auer in eigenen Kreisen) unbeliebt - was will uns das sagen?


Vielleicht deshalb weil auch sie verhltnismig hufig durch rcksichtsloses egoistisches Verhalten auffallen. Denke mal der Vergleich ist ein Eigentor schlechthin.




> Inspiration: Wenn du hier leute direkt anfhrst,musst du dich auch nicht wundern wenn es so zurckkommt!
> 
> Was erwartest du denn? Dass dir direkt jeder zustimmt und sagt "Ja,mein Gebieter!" ??
> 
> Meinungsverschiedenheit ok.Aber verlang von niemandem Hflichkeit und soziale Kompetenz wenn man diese selbst in deinen Posts vergeblich sucht.
> 
> 
> cheers


Da gibt es einen schnen Spruch: Wie es in den Wald hineinschallt...

Aber ich verstehe schon, dass es schwer ist der Wahrheit ins Gesicht zu sehen. Wenn man sich eingestehen muss dass das eigene Verhalten doch nicht so ganz astrein ist wie man es gerne der ffentlichkeit darstellt. Ist ja kein Wunder, dass man dann die Personen anfahren muss, die einem das Ganze vor die Nase halten, auch wenn es noch so richtig ist. Keine Angst ich verstehe das voll und ganz.




> studiensituation ist in dtlnd so oder so nicht die beste, da kommt es auf ein paar mehr oder WENIGER nicht an...geht doch mal in eine jura, geschichte oder englisch vorlesung


Die Studiensituation ist nicht die Beste. Da hast du Recht. Aber dann muss man sie noch schlechter machen, in dem man zu einem Semester nochmal min. 1/6 Klger dazusteckt? Auf die PAAR mehr kommt es schon an. Und sowas ist bei weitem keine Ausnahme. Wegen solcher Leute sinken die Studienbedingungen derer die regulr einen Platz erhalten enorm!




> @Inspiration
> 
> ich stimme Sirat voll und ganz zu.. und daher hab ich zu deinem Post, Inspiration, auch nichts mehr viel zu sagen! 
> Es bringt sowieso nichts mit guten Begrndungen oder was auch immer bezglich des Klagens anzukommen. Du wirst es einfach nie verstehen knnen, egal was ich hier schreibe..
> 
> Obwohl eine Sache muss ich doch noch loswerden..
> und zwar finde ich es uerst interessant, dass du meinst, immer so schn verallgemeinern zu mssen (Aber das haben Klger wohl so an sich, dass sie anderen den Mund verbieten wollen, die ihr Tun kritisch betrachten, Also an alle Klger hier, bevor ihr meint nochmal in irgendeiner Weise ber einen herfallen zu mssen, der nicht eure Meinung hat versuchst es vll dann doch mal mit Gehirn einschalten, auch wenn das bisher noch nicht geklappt hat. Es soll immer wieder Wunder geben). 
> Kennst du irgend einen Klger persnlich? Ich gehe mal eher weniger davon aus, da deiner Meinung nach ja alle Klger einfach nur armselig sind, weil sie nicht warten knnen. Ich selber bin auch Klger und mir ist auch klar, dass es wohl viele Leute gibt, die das klagen als negativ ansehen. Und weit du, wie ich darber denke? Jedem seine eigene Meinung!! Du bist gegen das Klagen und das ist auch okay, ich akzeptiere das.. Aber dann versuch du doch bitte auch mal ein wenig Akzeptanz uns Klgern gegenber zu zeigen.
> Und witzig finde ich auerdem noch, dass du unsere Diskussion hier als bereinander herfallen bezeichnet. Wie du schon gesagt hast, dies hier ist ein ffentliches Forum und daher ist es doch logisch, dass auch wir Klger unseren Senf dazu geben werden, oder etwa nicht?


Tja das mit dem verallgemeinern beruht eben auf Erfahrungen. Zum einen hier im Forum und zum anderen an der Uni. Und wenn du nur halbwegs objektiv bist musst du zugeben, dass bei jedem der hier etwas klagekritisches von sich gibt versucht wird ihn wegzuekeln. Selbst ein hnlich lautender Wortlaut ist bereits gefallen. Auerdem darf man sich solch eine Meinung wohl bilden, wenn einem in PNs selbiges nahegelegt wird. Also ich wrde das Ganze nicht verallgemeinern nennen, dass sind einfach Erfahrungen.

Und ja ich kennen auch Klger persnlich. Aber dass wird dir nicht weiterhelfen, da die komischerweise auch alle in das Bild passen, dass ich einem Klger habe. 

Dann sag mir doch bitte einmal welche Grnde fr eine Akzeptanz von Klgern sprechen? Weil ihr die netten Studienbedingungen noch schlechter macht? Weil ihr ein System umgeht, weil ihr das ntige Kleingeld dazu habt das anderen fehlt? Weil ihr so schn soziale Kompetenz zeigt indem ihr anderen ihre Chance nehmt obwohl sie mehr geleistet haben um einen Platz zu bekommen? Nur weil es legal ist zu klagen heit dass noch lange nicht dass es GERECHT ist! Und solange es das nicht ist verlange von mir blo keine Akzeptanz!




> Kann dir da nur Recht geben...
> 
> Jemand der ber andere herzieht und solche Verallgemeinerungen ausstt, bei dem scheints nicht so weit zu sein mit der sozialen Kompetenz bzw. mit der Menschenkenntnis und das find ich eigentlich schade, wenn man dieses Fach gewhlt hat. Vor allem sollte man nen bisschen mehr Einfhlungsvermgen fr deren Sitaution zeigen, vor allem wenn man selber mal in der Wartezeit-Stiuation war...
> 
> Aber Leute so auf der persnlichen Schiene anzugehen, da muss man sich nicht wundern....


Wie gesagt, dass sind keine Verallgemeinerungen sondern Erfahrungen. Auerdem denke ich, dass es dir am allerwenigsten mglich ist ein Urteil ber meine soziale Kompetenz abzugeben. Wenn du es nicht ertragen kannst, wenn ich Tatsachen schreibe, dann lies dir meine Posts am besten nichtmehr durch (Dachte eigentlich das du dass ohnehin vor hattest. Hattest du ja eigentlich angekndigt  :hmmm...:  ) Zudem ist es mir auch schlichtweg egal, wenn du meine Studienwahl bedauerst. Das geht dir da ich meinen Platz regulr erhalten habe nmlich schlichtweg nen feuchten Keks an   :hmmm...:  . Soll das jetzt nen Scherz sein, dass ich verstehen muss, dass DU klagst, nur weil ich meinen Platz nicht sofort nach dem Abi, aber im AdH bekommen habe? Ich glaube das hast du komplett missverstanden. Ich wei durchaus wie es ist, nicht dass tun zu knnen. Aber lass dir sagen gerade das hat meine Haltung gegenber dem Klagen bestrkt. Meinst du nicht dass ich auch alle Mglichkeiten durchgegangen bin um mglichst schnell einen Platz zu bekommen? Aber wieso zur Hlle soll ich pltzlich EINFHLUNGSVERMGEN fr Klger aufbringen? Ich habe mich bewusst gegen einen solchen Weg entschieden! Es ist echt lustig, du wirst wirklich immer dreister!




> Ich wrde, auch wenn ich bers KLagen reinkme, sagen, dass ich durchs Losverfahren reingekommen wre, damit mir die Profs nicht bse sind.
> 
> Gelogen wre das ja nicht, die erklagten Pltze werden ja verlost....


Und dann nichtmal dazu stehen...
Tolle Moral...
Grandioser Charakter...

Aber so sind sie halt die Klger.........................

----------


## Frieke

@ Inspiration

ber deine Posts kann man sich schlichtweg einfach nur aufregen.. Andauernd wird irgend eine Behauptung in den Raum geworfen ohne eine anstndige Begrndung bzw. ein annehmbares Beispiel vorzuweisen.. 
Jetzt gerade bin ich aber zu mde, um eine passende Antwort zu deinem Post zu verfassen, aber keine Sorge.. morgen ist ja auch noch ein Tag...  :dumdiddeldum...:

----------


## freez

> @ Inspiration
> 
> ber deine Posts kann man sich schlichtweg einfach nur aufregen.. Andauernd wird irgend eine Behauptung in den Raum geworfen ohne eine anstndige Begrndung bzw. ein annehmbares Beispiel vorzuweisen.. 
> Jetzt gerade bin ich aber zu mde, um eine passende Antwort zu deinem Post zu verfassen, aber keine Sorge.. morgen ist ja auch noch ein Tag...


Irgendwelche Behauptungen?! Er hat seine Meinung recht sachlich und logisch begrndet. 
Am besten liest du das was er geschrieben hat noch 2-3 mal oder beauftragst deinen Anwalt das fr dich zu erledigen.

Ich bin schon gespannt auf deine "passende" Antwort.

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

> Vielleicht deshalb weil auch sie verhltnismig hufig durch rcksichtsloses egoistisches Verhalten auffallen. Denke mal der Vergleich ist ein Eigentor schlechthin.


Und




> Aber so sind sie halt die Klger.........................


Siehe: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vorurteile

Und jetzt spamme bitte nicht weiter den Thread voll, ich will mich hier schlielich auch ber den Verlauf der Klagen informieren - kannst ja einen Gerechtigkeitsthread erffnen.

Danke fr dein Verstndnis.

----------


## Linda.1001

> Liebe Linda ich habe niemanden hier diskriminiert, falls du das mit deinem netten Post so schn zum Ausdruck bringen mchtest. Ich habe lediglich Tatsachen beschrieben. Aber es tut mir leid, es muss schon schlimm sein, wenn man Tatsachen nicht in die Augen sehen kann. Und von einem Klger das Wort sozail kompetent zu hren ist schlielich ein Widerspruch an sich. Dazu muss man garnichts mehr sagen. 
> 
> Es hat auch niemand behauptet, dass du deine Klage von den Eltern finanziert bekommst. Per Klage einen Platz zu bekommen ist aber sozial gesehen nie gerecht, weil es sich eben nur eine Minderheit leisten kann. Ob diese Minderheit das jetzt von den Eltern in den Allerwertesten geschoben bekommt oder auf irgendeine sonstige Art und Weise finanziert ist dabei irrelevant!
> 
> Und weil eine mit 1,2DN durchgefallen sind sind alle mit 1,2 nicht geeignet Medizin zu studieren, oder was willst du mit diesem Satz sagen? Jedem der nur ein bichen Hirn im Schdel hat sollte doch auffallen, dass sowas niemals aussagekrftig sein kann. Und Tatsache ist nun einmal, dass die Abinote mit dem Studienerfolg korrliert. Ich gebe dir aber Recht, die Abiturnote hat nichts mit der sozialen Kompetenz zutun. Ich denke aber kaum, dass du ein Verfahren kennst, mit dem man diese Messen kann. Man kann vielleicht anhand desses was die betreffende Person so in ihrem Leben gemacht hat erahnen was dahintersteckt. Aber jede Beurteilung dessen wird wohl uerst subjektiv sein. Womit auch klar ist das das Pseudoargument dass alle mit "schlechtem" Abi sozial kompetenter sind nichts wert ist.
> 
> 
> 
> Vielleicht deshalb weil auch sie verhltnismig hufig durch rcksichtsloses egoistisches Verhalten auffallen. Denke mal der Vergleich ist ein Eigentor schlechthin.
> ...


Ja ok, ich hab nen scheiss Charakter oder was? Da sag ich nur DITO. Ich glaube dir eh nicht mehr dass du Medizin Studentin bist, dazu verfasst du hier viel zu stupide Posts, also ehrlich, einfach nur peinlich, wie du hier andere persnlich angreifst! 

Und ja Mrs. Moralapostel des Jahres, es ist nicht moralisch zu klagen, aber hey, who cares? Ich nicht! Und ich stehe dazu, aber ich hab keine Lust mir von Profs., die so eine verquere Einstellung haben wie du, ein s reinwrgen zu lassen.

Ich habe nie gesagt, dass jemand der eine Studienplatzklage anstrengt sozialer kompetenter ist..... Wie kommst du zu dieser Unterstellung????

Auch habe ich nie behauptet, dass jemand mit einem schlechteren Abi-DN sozialer kompetenter wre, aber mit nem besseren Abi auch nicht, gell.

NEEEEEEEEEEE, du diskriminierst uns nicht, nein, nur nach dem Motto: Alle Klger sind...... (nur deine Erfahrungen....dann wrde ich beginnen mit: 'Meiner Erfahrung nach...', aber das geht ja anscheinend nicht.....)

Ja nee, is klar, kein Stck diskriminierend....

Aber nein, deine Erfahrungen sind nun einmal Tatsachen oder wie? Du kannst mir deinen ach so tollen und geschickt zynischen Posts (wie Du meinst, ich kann darber echt nur grinsen) fr die Nase halten, es interessiert mich nicht, denn deine Aussagen beruhen nicht auf Tatsachen oder hast du bezglich deiner Aussagen irgendwelche Studien durchgefhrt oder was? Absolut lcherlich, zu behaupten, dass die Studienleistungen mit der Abi DN im Zusammenhang stehen, denn wie willst du das den Wartezeitlern klar machen? Knnen die sich ihr Studium gleich abschminken aufgrund der schlechten DN? Neee, also beim besten Willen nicht....

Und ja, ich hab was im Schdel, aber du anscheinend kein Benehmen, so etwas zu posten.... mein Gott, vielleicht solltest du mal zu jemandem gehen, der dir hilft deine Frustration loszuwerden, anstatt dass du hier Leute angreifst, das kann einem nur Leid tun.


Wenn du weisst, dass ich nicht zitiert oder angesprochen werden mchte warum tust du es dann? 

Das nenne ich logische Denkweisen...

----------


## Linda.1001

> Irgendwelche Behauptungen?! Er hat seine Meinung recht sachlich und logisch begrndet. 
> Am besten liest du das was er geschrieben hat noch 2-3 mal oder beauftragst deinen Anwalt das fr dich zu erledigen.
> 
> Ich bin schon gespannt auf deine "passende" Antwort.


Unter der Grtellinie, das mit dem Anwalt.....

----------


## Dr. Cox M.D.

Ich find es interessant (traurig?), wie hier zwei verhrtete Fronten nicht mehr diskutieren sondern sich wie im Kindergarten gegenseitig an den Zpfen ziehen ,persnliche Beleidigungen austauschen und sich immer weiter vom eigentlichen Thema entfernen.

Ich mchte nur darauf hinweisen, dass beide Fronten hier niemals auf einen Nenner kommen werden. 

Jeder Versuch beider Seiten einen vernnftigen Dialog darber zu fhren, ist bisher klglich gescheitert und endete stets mit einem Potpourri von gegenseitigen Anfeindungen, bei den auch nicht vor engen Verwandten desjenigen Halt gemacht wurde.

Es wird immer Klger geben und es wird immer diese geben, welche Klger verabschauen.

Akzeptiert das! 

Und es gibt auch Themen bei denen man sich halt nicht nher kommt, sondern sich wie in einer Endlosschleife gegenseitig Sachen an den Kopf wirft.

Naja, meinetwegen knnt ich euch jetzt weiter die Kppe einhauen.

Ich geh jetzt mit meinen Freunden an der Sonne frhstcken.   :Top:  

Man liest sich...   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Linda.1001

Nee, is schon ok, dann gehe ich auch nicht mehr in diesen Thread, fragt sich nur, wo ich mich demncht rausposten lassen muss.   :Hh?:  

Wer austeilt muss auch einstecken knnen und persnliche Angriffe lasse ich bestimmt nicht auf mir sitzen.
 :Aufgepasst!:

----------


## Sirat

Kritik ist immer ok,immer gerne gesehen.Aber mit entsprechendem Ton kommt man weiter,das hatte ich bereits weiter oben geschrieben.

Wenn es einem nicht gefllt,ok,dann schreib hier weiter bis dein Gewissen entlastet ist.Wenn du dann deine Kritik mal was netter formulieren kannst,wird dir auch sicher jemand nett antworten.Hier ist leider kein Platz fr deinen Frust.

Der neue Thread ist ja jetzt da.Da kannst du alle Klger in Grund und Boden schimpfen.

Viel Spass,ehrlich.

cheers

----------


## fac.totum

> Wenn ich mir berlege, dass nun irgendwann alle mal prparieren und sich dadurch auch die Zahl der Studenten an einem Tisch erhht... Ganz ehrlich, wenn ich die Wahl habe, mchte ich so viel wie mglich mitbekommen..... und auch selber machen drfen. Wenn zwanzig Leute an einer Leiche stehen, es aber auch nur zehn sein knnten, finde ich es komisch, dann ziehe ich die kleinere Anzahl vor, tut mir ja leid.


wir brauchen mehr leichen!!!   ::-angel:

----------


## gabe

Grandiose Unterhaltung! 5 Sterne!

----------


## Frieke

Ich schliee mich Mr. Cox M.D. an. Und daher werde ich auch nicht mehr auf den Post von Inspiration antworten! Ich habe eingesehen, dass manche Leute einfach nicht auf denselben Nenner kommen knnen, egal wie gut man auch versucht die Sachlage zu begrnden. 
Also am besten hren wir hier auf uns stndig irgendwelche Anschuldigungen an den Kopf zu werfen!!  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:   Das spart unntige Energie!  :Grinnnss!:  

Einen schnen Sonntag noch!

----------


## Linda.1001

> Ich schliee mich Mr. Cox M.D. an. Und daher werde ich auch nicht mehr auf den Post von Inspiration antworten! Ich habe eingesehen, dass manche Leute einfach nicht auf denselben Nenner kommen knnen, egal wie gut man auch versucht die Sachlage zu begrnden. 
> Also am besten hren wir hier auf uns stndig irgendwelche Anschuldigungen an den Kopf zu werfen!!   Das spart unntige Energie!  
> 
> Einen schnen Sonntag noch!


Gute Idee
Dem schliee ich mich an.   :Friedenstaube:   :Top:   :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Kat87

Eine Frage:
Wenn man sich einklagen will, muss man dann an die Uni schreiben, dass man sich fuer einen Platz bewirbt auerhalb der normalen Kapazitt.
Meine Ma meinte, sie habe sowas von nem Anwalt gehrt...bin da aber recht aufgeschmissen, weil berall steht, dass man nix an die Uni schreiben soll!
Und wann mte man einen Anwalt damit in Auftrag geben?

----------


## Jauheliha

Ja, genau das musst du, du musst dich um auerkapazitre Zulassung bewerben, denn genau gegen diese Ablehnung klagst du, und nicht gegen die durch die ZVS.

----------


## Kat87

und das dann auch bis zum 14.Juli und muss ich an alle Unis schreiben???
oO
Kann mir mal wer das im Kurzen erklaeren, muss ich an jede Uni schreiben oder kann sowas nicht der Anwalt machen?
Erklaerung, bitte =)

----------


## Sirat

Wenn du einen hast,dann macht doch alles der Anwalt.Sprich doch mal mit Ihm.

cheers

----------


## Kat87

Nee, habe ich noch nicht
meien Eltern wollen erst ne Rechtsschutzversicherung abschlieen und da iss die Vorlaufzeit 3 Monate, wenn man jetzt den Vetrag abschliet und einen Anwalt am 15.Oktober beauftragt, ist das dann zu spt?

----------


## Linda.1001

> Nee, habe ich noch nicht
> meien Eltern wollen erst ne Rechtsschutzversicherung abschlieen und da iss die Vorlaufzeit 3 Monate, wenn man jetzt den Vetrag abschliet und einen Anwalt am 15.Oktober beauftragt, ist das dann zu spt?


Ja das ist es.

Und bei der RSV muss darauf geachtet werden, dass du der Versicherungsnehmer bist (wenn ganz bestimmte Bedingungen erfllt sind, erklrt dir aber auch der Versicherungsmakler) und allgemeines Verwaltungsrecht einbegriffen ist.

Fr das Wintersemester ists bereits zu spt mit Versicherung zu klagen...
denn der Versicherungsbeginn sollte sptestens am 30.06 anlaufen....
Sorry dir das sagen zu mssen.


Hat jemand was aus Kln gehrt, mein RA sagte mir, da sei noch keine Entscheidung gefallen....
Aber Streber meinte ja sein RA htte die Klage zurckgezogen.

Kann man eigentlich auch ohne Antrag auf Erlass einer einstweiligen Verfgung einen Studienplatz erklagen? Denn dem Antrag wird ja eh so gut wie nie stattgegeben....


Sag mal, wo ist Lenni eigentlich? Lange nichts gehrt....


LG linda

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

> Kann man eigentlich auch ohne Antrag auf Erlass einer einstweiligen Verfgung einen Studienplatz erklagen? Denn dem Antrag wird ja eh so gut wie nie stattgegeben....


Meinst du mit "Antrag auf Erlass einer einstweiligen Verfgung" einen Eilantrag?

----------


## Dr. Cox M.D.

Was bringt es darauf zu verzichten?

Das Hauptsacheverfahren (normales Klageverfahren) entscheidet ber dasselbe, nur dauerts lnger und ist teurer.

----------


## Kat87

> Ja das ist es.
> 
> Und bei der RSV muss darauf geachtet werden, dass du der Versicherungsnehmer bist (wenn ganz bestimmte Bedingungen erfllt sind, erklrt dir aber auch der Versicherungsmakler) und allgemeines Verwaltungsrecht einbegriffen ist.
> 
> Fr das Wintersemester ists bereits zu spt mit Versicherung zu klagen...
> denn der Versicherungsbeginn sollte sptestens am 30.06 anlaufen....
> Sorry dir das sagen zu mssen.
> 
> 
> ...


Ja das war mir leider klar...wollten dann zum SS 08 hinklagen und ich vertreibe mir die Zeit solang mit FSJ oder sonstwas Studium...
und ja meine beiden Eltern sind Juristen, die kennen sich da so a bissel aus...

hmm, stehen die chancen eigentlich gleich ob klagen zum SS oder WS?

----------


## STREBER20

@ Linda: "denn der Versicherungsbeginn sollte sptestens am 30.06 anlaufen...."

wer hat dir das denn gesagt? und woher weit du, dass es jede versicherung so hlt?

----------


## Linda.1001

> Ja das war mir leider klar...wollten dann zum SS 08 hinklagen und ich vertreibe mir die Zeit solang mit FSJ oder sonstwas Studium...
> und ja meine beiden Eltern sind Juristen, die kennen sich da so a bissel aus...
> 
> hmm, stehen die chancen eigentlich gleich ob klagen zum SS oder WS?


SoSe schlecht, WS nen bisschen besser. Klasse, wenn man Eltern hat, die Juristen sind.   :hmmm...: 

Die Erfolgschancen liegen bei ca. 2%

----------


## Sirat

> Die Erfolgschancen liegen bei ca. 2%


Ui,wie schtzt du das denn?Kommt ja immer darauf an,wieviel man verklagt,und wenn und was nicht alles sonst...

cheers

----------


## Dr. Cox M.D.

Das sind durchschnittliche Erfahrungswerte und Statistiken, um sich grob ein bild machen zu knnen.

Das es Ausschlge nach unten und nach oben gibt ist glaube ich jedem gehirnkranken Vollpatienten klar. 

Mit derartigen Statistiken sollte man als angehender Mediziner eigentlich was anfangen knnen.  :Wand:

----------


## Kunstpfuscher

> Mit derartigen Statistiken sollte man als angehender Mediziner eigentlich was anfangen knnen.


Was sollen die 2% denn jetzt bedeuten? Zu einem Semester durch das Verklagen einer durchschnittlichen Zahl und Auswahl von Unis berhaupt einen Platz zu bekommen?

82% Das wr die W'keit dann nach 5 Jahren warten noch immer keinen Platz zu haben. 
17 Jahre msste man klagen fr eine W'keit von 50%
Erst nach 3 Jahren Klagen gibt es eine W'keit auf einen Studienplatz von grer gleich 10%


In dem Fall msste man ja echt sagen, dass Klagen nun nicht gerade erfolgsversprechend ist   ::-oopss:

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

> Was sollen die 2% denn jetzt bedeuten? Zu einem Semester durch das Verklagen einer durchschnittlichen Zahl und Auswahl von Unis berhaupt einen Platz zu bekommen?
> 
> 82% Das wr die W'keit dann nach 5 Jahren warten noch immer keinen Platz zu haben. 
> 17 Jahre msste man klagen fr eine W'keit von 50%
> Erst nach 3 Jahren Klagen gibt es eine W'keit auf einen Studienplatz von grer gleich 10%
> 
> 
> In dem Fall msste man ja echt sagen, dass Klagen nun nicht gerade erfolgsversprechend ist


Wahrscheinlichkeit von 2% gibt es vielleicht an Unis wie Kln oder Erlangen, an vielen Universitten ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit aber in der Vergangenheit schon hher gewesen... an welchen Unis und um wieviel kann man schlecht sagen, das schwankt sehr, deshalb sollte man einen guten Anwalt haben.

----------


## CaliforniaKicky

Wieso ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit in erlangen so gering? Gabs da nie Pltze ?

----------


## Sirat

Das sind alles nur Spekulationen,keine Statistiken,das meinte ich.

cheers

----------


## Dr. Cox M.D.

Diese Wahrscheinlichkeit ergibt sich deswegen, weil auch wenn (angebliche) freie Kapazitten freigeklagt werden, die wenigen "frei" werdenden Pltze dann doch nur unter den Klgern ausgelost wird.

D.h. auf wenn die Klage "erfolgreich" war und die ach so bse Uni Pltze "verschwiegen" hat   ::-oopss: , ist man noch lange nicht am Ziel, da man Losglck braucht.

Da immer hunderte Klagen und nur wenige (wenn berhaupt) Pltze kriegen, haut das mit den ca. 2 % hin.

----------


## Linda.1001

Ladies und Gentlemen,

ich bin immer sehr schlecht gewesen in Stochastik und Statistik.  :hmmm...:  

Nee, diese Zahl(en) habe ich so gelesen. Und dafr soviel Geld auszugeben wie ich es getan habe, den Fehler mache ich (ohne RSV jedenfalls) nich nochmal.

Das is halt ne Art teures Lotto. Obwohl ich nie Lotto spiele...  :grrrr....:  

Naja. Ich wollts halt mal probiert haben.

LG

----------


## Kunstpfuscher

> Da immer hunderte Klagen und nur wenige (wenn berhaupt) Pltze kriegen, haut das mit den ca. 2 % hin.


Also bezieht sich die Chance von 2% jetzt doch immer auf das einmalige Verklagen einer einzigen Uni oder was?

Und ja, ich kann mit Statistiken umgehen. Dafr ist es aber wichtig zu wissen, auf was sich Zahlen beziehen sollen. Alles andere wre sonst eine Vorderung nach Wahrsagefhigkeiten.

----------


## Linda.1001

> Also bezieht sich die Chance von 2% jetzt doch immer auf das einmalige Verklagen einer einzigen Uni oder was?
> 
> Und ja, ich kann mit Statistiken umgehen. Dafr ist es aber wichtig zu wissen, auf was sich Zahlen beziehen sollen. Alles andere wre sonst eine Vorderung nach Wahrsagefhigkeiten.


War doch nur ironisch gemeint, mit den Statistiken.
 :hmmm...:

----------


## STREBER20

Danke, dass du auf meine Frage antwortest, Linda...

----------


## Kunstpfuscher

> Danke, dass du auf meine Frage antwortest, Linda...


N' kleines Stck Hflichkeit wrde auch dem Streber nicht schaden.
 :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## STREBER20

Ja wenn sie auf jede andere Frage antwortet nur auf meine nicht...naja auch egal

----------


## Linda.1001

> Danke, dass du auf meine Frage antwortest, Linda...


Sorry f meine Unaufmerksamkeit...aber Tortellini whrend der Mittagspause zu essen und gleichzeitig zu posten ist wahrscheinlich zu viel des Guten, vor allem wenn man hypoglykmisch war...hatte eben Hunger...


Wie lautete deine Frage....????  :hmmm...:

----------


## STREBER20

Ich hab gefragt, woher du weit, dass man bis 30.6. die RSV abgeschlossen haben muss?

naja, es hat sich mittlerweile herausgestellt, dass du recht hattest...wre das auch geklrt.

*wann werden denn nochmal die ZVS Ablehnungsbescheide versandt?*

(extra fett geschrieben, damit es nicht nochmal berlesen wird   :Grinnnss!:   )

----------


## Linda.1001

> Ich hab gefragt, woher du weit, dass man bis 30.6. die RSV abgeschlossen haben muss?
> 
> naja, es hat sich mittlerweile herausgestellt, dass du recht hattest...wre das auch geklrt.
> 
> *wann werden denn nochmal die ZVS Ablehnungsbescheide versandt?*
> 
> (extra fett geschrieben, damit es nicht nochmal berlesen wird    )


Gute Frage, nchste Frage... Das weiss ich nicht und bin jetzt nach der Arbeit zu faul um aufzustehen und mein ZVSinfo herauszukramen...

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

Glaub 15. oder 16. August so um den Dreh...

----------


## Maniac

Hallo,

ich wollte mal fargen ob jemand Informationen dazu hat wie die Chancen bei einer Kapazittsklage ins hhere Semester sind? Steigen die da enorm, weil man weniger Klger und vermutlich mehr Pltze hat?
Hoffe es kann mir jemand was dazu erzhlen oder mir Quellen geben wo ich mich darber informieren kann! Mag sein, dasss das auch schon irgendwo in diesem Thread diskutiert wurde, aber ich wollte nicht alle 400 Seiten durchlesen ^^

Mit freundlichen Gren
Maniac  :Smilie:

----------


## Dr. Cox M.D.

> Glaub 15. oder 16. August so um den Dreh...


N.

14.8.2007

----------


## Linda.1001

> Hallo,
> 
> ich wollte mal fargen ob jemand Informationen dazu hat wie die Chancen bei einer Kapazittsklage ins hhere Semester sind? Steigen die da enorm, weil man weniger Klger und vermutlich mehr Pltze hat?
> Hoffe es kann mir jemand was dazu erzhlen oder mir Quellen geben wo ich mich darber informieren kann! Mag sein, dasss das auch schon irgendwo in diesem Thread diskutiert wurde, aber ich wollte nicht alle 400 Seiten durchlesen ^^
> 
> Mit freundlichen Gren
> Maniac


No idea, aber denke mal, schon,denn es bleiben ja auch viele im Trockensemester etc. aber man muss ja auch erstmal die Scheinchen vorweisen knnen. Hast du die? Wenn ja, wo haste die gemacht?


bzgl. ZVS Bescheide: wozu haben wir denn unseren wunderschnen Ticker?   :hmmm...:

----------


## Maniac

Hab paar Scheine in Hannover machen knnen bzw. bin noch dabei! Deshalb habe ich noch keine Anrechnungsbescheide! Denke aber mal, dass das nicht so das Problem sein sollte! Naja, werd mich mal bei nem rechtsanwalt informieren wie da die Chancen stehen!

MFG

----------


## Kunstpfuscher

Wenn ihr unbedingt Scheine fr das Humanmedizinstudium haben wollt, knnt ihr ja in Greifswald Humanbiologie studieren. Die Zulassungsgrenzen im letzten Jahr waren SEHR human. Es werden sogar 40% Nach Wartezeit vergeben.

http://www.uni-greifswald.de/studier...g/oenc/nc.html

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

> N.
> 
> 14.8.2007


Mag sein, habs nur Pi mal Daumen geschtzt  :hmmm...:

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

> Hab paar Scheine in Hannover machen knnen bzw. bin noch dabei! Deshalb habe ich noch keine Anrechnungsbescheide! Denke aber mal, dass das nicht so das Problem sein sollte! Naja, werd mich mal bei nem rechtsanwalt informieren wie da die Chancen stehen!
> 
> MFG


Laut meinem Anwalt ist es eher ne Ausnahme wenn man frs 2. Semester klagt und nicht reinkommt.

----------


## Dr. Cox M.D.

> Mag sein, habs nur Pi mal Daumen geschtzt


Dafr wars klasse.   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Jauheliha

> Laut meinem Anwalt ist es eher ne Ausnahme wenn man frs 2. Semester klagt und nicht reinkommt.


In meiner Klagerunde waren wir in G nur sieben Klger frs hhere Fachsemester. Es wurden dann 57 freie Pltze festgestellt, und nachher haben inclusive mir nur drei wirklich ihren Platz angenommen.
Ein Semester spter wurde dort im hheren Fachsemester aber kein einziger freier Platz festgestellt.... 
Wre schn, wenn man das vorhersagen knnte   :Nixweiss:

----------


## Nip//Tuck

> Ich wrde, auch wenn ich bers KLagen reinkme, sagen, dass ich durchs Losverfahren reingekommen wre, damit mir die Profs nicht bse sind.
> 
> Gelogen wre das ja nicht, die erklagten Pltze werden ja verlost....



ist bei uns nicht mglich...
wir haben alle eine exotische matrikelnummer, an der man uns einwandfrei identifizieren kann... die meisten profs wissen aber ncihts davon und es ist ihnen eh sch... egal?!

mit gegenwind hat man so im ersten semester zu rechnen, danach verluft sich alles im sand...

die uni hat uns jetzt sogar freiwillig unseren teilstudienplatz aufgraund freier kapazitten in einen vollstudienplatz umgewandelt   :Top:

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

> In meiner Klagerunde waren wir in G nur sieben Klger frs hhere Fachsemester. Es wurden dann 57 freie Pltze festgestellt, und nachher haben inclusive mir nur drei wirklich ihren Platz angenommen.
> Ein Semester spter wurde dort im hheren Fachsemester aber kein einziger freier Platz festgestellt.... 
> Wre schn, wenn man das vorhersagen knnte


Jo, Aber wenn man an vielen Unis frs hhere Fachsemester klagt, dann ist die Chance wirklich sehr hoch, um Welten besser als wenn man fr das erste Fachsemester klagt.

----------


## Linda.1001

> ist bei uns nicht mglich...
> wir haben alle eine exotische matrikelnummer, an der man uns einwandfrei identifizieren kann... die meisten profs wissen aber ncihts davon und es ist ihnen eh sch... egal?!
> 
> mit gegenwind hat man so im ersten semester zu rechnen, danach verluft sich alles im sand...
> 
> die uni hat uns jetzt sogar freiwillig unseren teilstudienplatz aufgraund freier kapazitten in einen vollstudienplatz umgewandelt



Wo? Wo? Wo?



Ich bin gerade ziemlich bedrppelt, weil gerade meine letzte Studienplatzklage den Bach runtergegangen ist. Kln will mich nicht.  :hmmm...:   Na supi, dann nicht. Bh.   :grrrr....:

----------


## Nip//Tuck

> Wo? Wo? Wo?
> 
> 
> 
> Ich bin gerade ziemlich bedrppelt, weil gerade meine letzte Studienplatzklage den Bach runtergegangen ist. Kln will mich nicht.   Na supi, dann nicht. Bh.


mnchen... 
bin jetzt aber inzw schon im vierten...

----------


## Dr. Cox M.D.

> Wo? Wo? Wo?
> 
> 
> 
> Ich bin gerade ziemlich bedrppelt, weil gerade meine letzte Studienplatzklage den Bach runtergegangen ist. Kln will mich nicht.   Na supi, dann nicht. Bh.


Wirds nix im Winter?

----------


## medicus164

kkooooo

----------


## Nip//Tuck

glckwunsch, Du Einklger!!!

dann mal auf nach Berlin!

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

> Ich kann es nicht fassen.........................
> 
> Ich habe einen Studienplatz in Berlin. Mein Anwalt hat mich um 17:00 Uhr angerufen. 
> 
> Hatte schon nicht mehr daran geglaubt und wollte nach diesem Klagesemester aufhren, da mein Geld zu Grunde ging.....
> 
> JIPPIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII Ich bin so Glcklich. Ich wnsche Euch allen noch viel Glck. Nie die Hoffnung verlieren. Es klappt wirklich irgendwann.
> 
>  Ist noch jemand fr Zahn in Berlin???


Hey, ich gratuliere dir und wnsch viel Erfolg in Berlin  :hmmm...:

----------


## Linda.1001

> Ich kann es nicht fassen.........................
> 
> Ich habe einen Studienplatz in Berlin. Mein Anwalt hat mich um 17:00 Uhr angerufen. 
> 
> Hatte schon nicht mehr daran geglaubt und wollte nach diesem Klagesemester aufhren, da mein Geld zu Grunde ging.....
> 
> JIPPIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII Ich bin so Glcklich. Ich wnsche Euch allen noch viel Glck. Nie die Hoffnung verlieren. Es klappt wirklich irgendwann.
> 
>  Ist noch jemand fr Zahn in Berlin???


Das is ja toll. Herzlichen Glckwunsch!! Das freut mich fr dich.  :Top:  

Dann viel Spass in Berlin und hau rein.  ::-stud:  


Liebe Gre, Linda.

----------


## Kunstpfuscher

Pass aber auf, dass Du nicht wieder rausgeklagt wirst ;)

----------


## STREBER20

Congrats medicus !

Zahnmed. scheint ja in Berlin schon entschieden zu sein und wie sieht mit Humanmed aus? hab keine infos dazu

----------


## CaliforniaKicky

Herzlichen Glckwunsh Medicus! Endlich hats auch bei dir geklappt.
Na dann BONNE CHANCE!

LG

----------


## J.Salee

@ Medicus: Herzlichen Glckwunsch.. das ist ja super, wir haben dir hier schon alles freigehalten. Die Skripte fr TPK stehen auch schon.. du hast also die beste Untersttzung hier von uns.
Viele Gre von MissTexas und mir..

----------


## jmc.med

hey medicus...jetzt bist du der letzte von der "alten" garde hier der ein platz bekommen hat. das freut mich voll. du hast ja damals mit uns allen angefangen. so, dann mach ma das beste raus und schtz dich glcklich, denn die nchste generation wird nicht so einfach rein kommen!!!

machs gut zuknftiger zahnarzt ( = besser verdienender handwerker)   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Linda.1001

> hey medicus...jetzt bist du der letzte von der "alten" garde hier der ein platz bekommen hat. das freut mich voll. du hast ja damals mit uns allen angefangen. so, dann mach ma das beste raus und schtz dich glcklich, denn die nchste generation wird nicht so einfach rein kommen!!!
> 
> machs gut zuknftiger zahnarzt ( = besser verdienender handwerker)


Hey, bin auch noch hier.....  :Hh?:  

Und was is mit Lenni? Wo ist die berhaupt??? Alles in Ordnung. Mache mir jetzt langsam Sorgen....

----------


## jmc.med

du bist nen semester spter gekommen
medicus, ich und co. warten schon lnger^^

----------


## medicus164

thx

Euer Medicus164

----------


## nnlglmpp

Auch von mir medicus164 Herzlichen Glckwundsch, Herr Dr. Zahnarzt.  :bhh:  brigens "muss" du dein Profil mal schnell ndern auf 1. Semester, nix mehr Wartesemster  :bhh:

----------


## Linda.1001

> Ich mchte Euch allen Danken. So viele Glckwnsche. Wir wissen alle gemeinsam wie schwer das Warten, Bangen und Hoffen auf die Dauer fllt. Ja, JMC. ich freue mich ungemein, das ich doch noch rein gekommen bin. Ich habe wirklich nicht mehr damit gerechnet.
> 
> Ich freue mich schon riesig auf Berlin Salee und Miss Texas. Ich kann es noch immer nicht recht glauben. Vielen Dank an Euch alle fr die Anteilnahme und ich wnsche allen die noch warten viel, viel Glck und dann Erfolg im Studium.
> 
> Ich werde Euch treu bleiben und weiter mit Euch bangen, da man doch sehr zusammengewachsen ist, auch wenn man sich nicht richtig kennt. Dennoch war hier der Ort meiner stillen Zuflucht, bei den Menschen, wo ich immer wieder frischen Mut und Hoffnung tanken durfte. Dafr naochmals DANKE an ALLE.   
> 
> Euer Medicus164


Sag mal, bei welchem Anwalt bist du?   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## medicus164

Hab Dir ne PM geschickt.

----------


## medicus164

Vilen Dank auch an Dich und danke fr deinen Hinweis  :hmmm...:

----------


## Maniac

@medicus

Ich htt die pm auch gerne  :Smilie:

----------


## medicus164

@ Maniac

Hab ich Dir geschickt.

----------


## STREBER20

Aller guten Dinge sind 3. Ich will auch medicus   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Linda.1001

Armer Medicus,

wird anstatt zum Zahni zur Tippse.   :bhh:  

Nee, nur Spsschen am Rande.  ::-bee:   :Grinnnss!:   :Top: 



EDIT: Bin ja im weitesten Sinne auch selber momentan als Tippse ttig. Wollte niemanden damit angreifen oder beleidigen, um Gottes Willen...

----------


## Sun-addicted

Wie lang hat dein Anwalt eigentlich gebraucht um dich unterzubringen?

----------


## medicus164

hast ne PM.

Und Linda, nein, halb so wild. Mache das ja gern  :hmmm...:

----------


## Skuff_Royal

EDIT: sorry versehen ;)

----------


## gretsche

----------

----------


## Gast47

@ Skuff_Royal


hattest du ein rundschlagverfahren ausgewhlt ?

----------


## Skuff_Royal

Nein. Nur einzelne Unis.
EDIT: Verplappert

----------


## Sirat

Klar interessierts  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Goofer

die klagefrist fr die unis in bayern, sachsen-anhalt und thringen ist am 15.7.2007 mit dem bewerbungsschluss der zvs abgelaufen. in berlin hat man auch dieses ws wieder gute chancen eine kapazittsklage zu gewinnen, auf der anderen seite ists bei unis wie mnchen, heidelberg und allen in ba-w eher sinnlos. 
obwohl ichs selbst nicht in betracht ziehe, wrde ich klgern auf keinen fall einen vorwurf machen studienpltze zu klauen. man muss sich nur wie schon bereits des fteren hier gesagt wurde auf groen finanziellen aufwand einstellen, denn es reicht auf keinen fall nur 3 lieblingsunis zu verklagen.

----------


## Skuff_Royal

habs vergessen

----------


## Linda.1001

> SS07: Berlin, Gttingen, Tbingen, Gieen, Wrzburg, Erlangen.
> 
> Berlin steht wie gesagt noch aus. Gieen und Gttingen laufen noch Beschwerdeverfahren fr Mandanten mit gnstigen Rngen in Losverfahren.
> Alles andere ist entschieden oder aussichtslos.
> 
> Ich sttze mich natrlich nur auf Aussagen meines Anwalts.


hhhm, in Gieen ist das Verfahren doch wegen technischer berbuchung abgewiesen worde, wie kann man denn da ein Beschwerdeverfahren einleiten? Da habe ich wohl was falsch verstanden...

----------


## Skuff_Royal

Ja, hast Du recht. Alle Antrge wurden in Gieen abgelehnt. ber die Beschwerde meines Anwalts vom WS 06/07 wurde aber immernoch nicht entschieden. Davon hngt wohl auch die Beschwerde fr das SS07 ab. So verstehe ich das zumindest. Ob die Beschwerde sich in Studienpltze umwandeln wird, kann ich auch nicht beurteilen.

EDIT. Ich hatte mich auch falsch ausgedrckt. In Gttingen luft eine Beschwerde fr Mandanten mit gnstigem Losplatz.
In Gieen nur eine Beschwerde.

----------


## Skuff_Royal

In Berlin werden zum SS07 33 Pltze unter ca. 300 Klgern verlost. Viel Glck an alle, die daran beteiligt sind.

----------


## Dr. Cox M.D.

> In Berlin werden zum SS07 33 Pltze unter ca. 300 Klgern verlost.


Na denn GOOD LUCK!

----------


## STREBER20

Man wieso wei ich immer nix davon? Mein Anwalt meldet sich seit 2 Wochen nicht mehr. Alle wissen, dass in Gieen alles abgelehnt wurde. Gbe es dieses Forum nicht, dann wrde ich davon null wissen....

----------


## STREBER20

Wann wird denn in Berlin gelost bzw. fr viele geloost?   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Skuff_Royal

Mein Anwalt vermutet in den nchsten Tagen. Genaueres weiss ich auch nicht...

----------


## STREBER20

Na dann glaub ich das mal....wird schon stimmen.

Also allen good luck, obwohl wir eigentlich Konkurrenten sind   :hmmm...:

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

> Na dann glaub ich das mal....wird schon stimmen.


Ja, stimmt, kann ich besttigen.

----------


## medicus164

Ich drcke Euch die Daumen. 
Viele Gre:

medicus164

----------


## Sirat

Ein Bekannter hat durch Klage auch in diesem SoSe einen Platz in Berlin bekommen.Bei ihm ist es so abgelaufen,dass er seine Klage zurckziehen musste,und die Uni ihm im Gegenzug dafr einen Platz gegeben hat.Habe ich mir von 2 Freunden besttigen lassen.Weiss nicht,ob das jetzt eine neue Methode der Uni ist.Irgendeinen Vorteil wird das wohl fr die Uni haben..

cheers

----------


## STREBER20

@Sirat Das verstehe ich nun nicht. Ich dachte, dass in Berlin erst noch gelost wird   :Aufgepasst!:

----------


## Sirat

Wie gesagt,so weit brauchte es bei ihm nicht kommen.Er sollte seine Anklage zurckziehen und hat einen Platz bekommen.So wurde es mir gesagt

----------


## STREBER20

Hat er/sie zum SS in Humanmed geklagt?

Also sowas habe ich noch nie gehrt, was du da erzhlst...

----------


## Sirat

Ich weiss nicht fr wann er genau geklagt hatte,ich weiss nur,dass er schon bestimmt 2 Jahre klagt.Und wie gesagt,ich fand es erst selbst komisch.Aber zwei voneinenander unabhngige Freunde haben mir es so berichtet.

Klage zurck,Platz gegeben.

----------


## meiro

also das man die klage zurckzieht und man dafr einen platz kriegt, ist schon richtig. wird inzwischen bei vielen verfahren gemacht(man macht einen vergleich) das ist fr beiden seiten besser, da weniger kosten entstehen(laut
meinem anwalt)

aber dass er jetzt schon einen platz hat, obwohl noch nicht gelost ist?!?
kann natrlich sein dass jetzt erst das ws06/07 gelost wurde?(oder hat er vielleicht fr zm geklagt??)

meiro

----------


## Sirat

Nene,der hatte schon fr HM geklagt.

----------


## STREBER20

@ Sirat: Knntest du mal nachfragen, ob er frs WS oder frs SS geklagt hat?

----------


## Sirat

Ich habe keinen Kontakt zu dem Menschen,aber ich kann versuchen es rauszubekommen.

----------


## STREBER20

Das wre nett, interessiert mich nmlich und die anderen vllt auch   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## STREBER20

Also Berlin is entschieden, hab leider nix bekommen

----------


## medicus164

Folgendermaen:

Es ist richtig, dass die Klage zurckgezogen wird. Nach dem gelost wurde und Ihr einen Studienplatz in Berlin erhalten habt, wird ein Vergleich geschlossen, um den vorlufigen Studienplatz in einen entgltigen Studienplatz umzuwandeln. Dafr wird die Klage dann zurckgezogen, quasi im Gegenzug.

Dieses Verfahren wendet die Charitebereits seit Jahren an. Ich wnsche Euch allen weiterhin viel Glck:

medicus164

----------


## medicus164

> Also Berlin is entschieden, hab leider nix bekommen



Das tut mir leid. Ich wei wie man sich jetzt fhlt.  :Keks:  Aber Du musst am Ball bleiben. Bei mir hats auch erst beim zweiten Mal geklappt. Ich drcke Dir ganz fest die Daumen. 

Viele Gre:

medicus164

----------


## STREBER20

Danke.

Ach man, 33 Pltze auf 300 Klger...bisschen mehr als 10% Wahrscheinlichkeit....Scheiss pech   :Nixweiss:

----------


## Skuff_Royal

Ich bin auf Platz 230 von 300 ;) Somit keine Chance auf einen Platz, auch beim Nachrcken nicht. Naja, ich seh es gelassen, will eh nicht nach Berlin.

----------


## STREBER20

ich wahrscheinlich letzter, keinen bock nachzufragen...

----------


## Linda.1001

Liebe Klger,

ich habe da mal ne Frage bzgl. Kapazittsklage in ZM.
Habt ihr Erfahrungen bzw. seid ihr an folgenden Studienorten durche eine Kapazittsklage ins ZM-Studium reingekommen? 

- Dsseldorf
- Mnster
- Aachen
- Kln
- Bonn

???

Ich berlege mir nmlich gerade, an welchen Unis ich evtl. klagen werde und da meine RSV nur den gerichtlichen und nicht den vorgerichtlichen Teil der Klage bezahlt, muss ich mich ein bisschen bei der Auswahl einschrnken weils sonst zu teuer wird.   :Nixweiss:

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

> Liebe Klger,
> 
> ich habe da mal ne Frage bzgl. Kapazittsklage in ZM.
> Habt ihr Erfahrungen bzw. seid ihr an folgenden Studienorten durche eine Kapazittsklage ins ZM-Studium reingekommen? 
> 
> - Dsseldorf
> - Mnster
> - Aachen
> - Kln
> ...


NRW ist glaube ich bei Klagen generell keine so hohe Erfolgsquote.

----------


## Sirat

Sagt man nicht,dass man den Osten immer mit einklagen soll? Weiss nicht,ob das nur fr Humanmedizin gilt.

----------


## Kat87

Meine Ma hat gerade bei Dr. Brehm angerufen und der meinte, man msse, wenn man zum SS klagen und reinkommen will, jetzt schon die Klage einreichen msse.  
Also ich habe mich informiert und alles, aber das wusste ich ueberhaupt nicht.
Und das wenn man jetzt klagt frhestens WS 2008 anfangen kann...
Stimmt das alles?
Naja dann hat sich klagen erledigt, weil meine Eltern keine 10 000  dafr berappen knnen und die Rechtsschutzversicherung noch nicht abgeschlossen ist und ne Vorlaufszeit von 3 Monaten gilt!

Mein Leben ist ja mal grad total beschissen...ich hatte irgendwie darauf vertraut, dass ich sptestens SS einen Platz habe (ja naiv vll) und dachte jetzt vertreib ich mir das halbe Jahr mit sonst was...aber das ich mir 1-1,5 Jahre vertreiben muss, das desillusioniert mich total...dann werd ich halt was anderes
Aber wenn ich BWL oder so haette machen wollen, haette ich mich einschreiben mssen, was ich nicht getan habe...geil, die Welt ist beschissen!

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

> Meine Ma hat gerade bei Dr. Brehm angerufen und der meinte, man msse, wenn man zum SS klagen und reinkommen will, jetzt schon die Klage einreichen msse.  
> Also ich habe mich informiert und alles, aber das wusste ich ueberhaupt nicht.
> Und das wenn man jetzt klagt frhestens WS 2008 anfangen kann...
> Stimmt das alles?
> Naja dann hat sich klagen erledigt, weil meine Eltern keine 10 000  dafr berappen knnen und die Rechtsschutzversicherung noch nicht abgeschlossen ist und ne Vorlaufszeit von 3 Monaten gilt!
> 
> Mein Leben ist ja mal grad total beschissen...ich hatte irgendwie darauf vertraut, dass ich sptestens SS einen Platz habe (ja naiv vll) und dachte jetzt vertreib ich mir das halbe Jahr mit sonst was...aber das ich mir 1-1,5 Jahre vertreiben muss, das desillusioniert mich total...dann werd ich halt was anderes
> Aber wenn ich BWL oder so haette machen wollen, haette ich mich einschreiben mssen, was ich nicht getan habe...geil, die Welt ist beschissen!


Wie? Ist dein Posting von heute? Verstehe das nicht ganz  :hmmm...: 
Sommersemester ist doch eh schon rum. Du kannst jetzt frs Wintersemester klagen und kommst dann wahrscheinlich wirklich, wenn es einen Platz gibt, frhestens Anfang nchsten Jahres rein - und je nach Uni werden dann halt Kurse angeboten oder nicht, i.d.R. kann man aber schon mit paar Kursen vor WS 2008 anfangen.
Das mit dem BWL einschreiben verstehe ich aber nicht, das geht doch immer noch, es sei denn, das ist bei deiner Uni evtl. mit Zulassungsbeschrnkung? In sterreich kannst du dich noch bis min. September fr das Wintersemester in BWL einschreiben....

----------


## Kat87

Ja, war klar, dass mein Beitrag verwirrend war =) War in Range   :grrrr....:  
Also:
Meine Mutter hat bei dem Rechtsanwalt fr Studienplatzklage angerufen und wollte mal wissen, wie es genau geht und was zu beachten ist.
Ich wollte gerne zum ersten Mal im SS 2008 klagen, aber da meinte der Rechtsanwalt, dass dies nicht ginge, da man immer nur zum WS klagen kann und fr SS direkt dann mitgeklagt wird.
Sozusagen ein Abwasch...und wenn man dieses Jahr anfngt zu klagen, bekommt man frhestens ein Jahr spter einen Platz, in meinem Fall hiee das WS 2008.
Da meine Eltern aber vorher noch eine Rechtsschutzversicherung abschlieen wollten (der Grund warum ich erst zum SS 2008 klagen wollte), die eine Vorlaufzeit von 3 Monaten betrgt, kann ich dann erst nchstes Jahr WS 2008 klagen und wenn die Klage erfolgreich ist erst einen Platz WS 2009 bekommen.
Weil der Anwalt halt meinte, dass die Klage ein Jahr dauert...
ich hoffe es war verstaendlicher :/?!

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

> Ja, war klar, dass mein Beitrag verwirrend war =) War in Range   
> Also:
> Meine Mutter hat bei dem Rechtsanwalt fr Studienplatzklage angerufen und wollte mal wissen, wie es genau geht und was zu beachten ist.
> Ich wollte gerne zum ersten Mal im SS 2008 klagen, aber da meinte der Rechtsanwalt, dass dies nicht ginge, da man immer nur zum WS klagen kann und fr SS direkt dann mitgeklagt wird.
> Sozusagen ein Abwasch...und wenn man dieses Jahr anfngt zu klagen, bekommt man frhestens ein Jahr spter einen Platz, in meinem Fall hiee das WS 2008.
> Da meine Eltern aber vorher noch eine Rechtsschutzversicherung abschlieen wollten (der Grund warum ich erst zum SS 2008 klagen wollte), die eine Vorlaufzeit von 3 Monaten betrgt, kann ich dann erst nchstes Jahr WS 2008 klagen und wenn die Klage erfolgreich ist erst einen Platz WS 2009 bekommen.
> Weil der Anwalt halt meinte, dass die Klage ein Jahr dauert...
> ich hoffe es war verstaendlicher :/?!


Naja, das stimmt nicht, dass die Klagen gekoppelt sind. beim WS verdient der Anwalt halt viel mehr, deshalb will der das natrlich noch mitverkaufen.
Ansonsten kannst du glaube ich sogar noch im Oktober ein paar Unis verklagen, erkundige dich halt einfach wenn die Vorlaufzeit deiner Rechtschutzversicherung abgelaufen ist nochmal, da sprechen die Anwlte dann i.d.R. ganz anders und versuchen halt noch ein paar Unis fr einen zu verklagen.
Und wenn du deiner Wartezeit nicht schaden willst, dann studier in der Zwischenzeit im Ausland, sterreich oder Schweiz, da kannst du dich immer noch bewerben... Was Fachnahes wre auch nicht schlecht, dann kannst du mit ein paar Scheinen ggf. fr das 2. Semester klagen und hast viel hhere Chancen reinzukommen.

----------


## Sirat

Mein Vorredner hat vollkommen recht.

Du kannst auch so fr das SoSe klagen,ohne WiSe,hat ein Freund von mir gemacht.Ob es zeitlich fr dieses Jahr noch reicht,weiss ich aber nicht.Und man kann auch nicht nur fr das WiSe klagen,das stimmt nicht.

Also ich denke das mit deiner Klage fr das SoSe 2008 sollte klappen.Frag doch mal andere Anwlte!

cheers

EDIT: Zu den Rechtschutzversicherungen:

Ein Freund von mir hatte fr das SoSe jetzt geklagt,beides nichts geworden.Und die Auxilia wollte pltzlich nicht zahlen,obwohl es im Vertrag steht und sie es Ihm mndlich noch versichert hatten.
Dann kam die Rechnung und die Auxilia zahlte nicht.Gegen ihren eigenen Vertrag.Naja,der Anwalt vom Freund hat einen kleinen Brief geschrieben,und zacK! waren die Kosten,die der Rechtschutz bernimmt,gezahlt.Ein kleiner Drohbrief und alles funktioniert.Vertragstechnisch ist man ja auf der sicheren Seite,wenn man sie korrekt versichert!

----------


## Kat87

Ja, dann muss ich mich wirklich bei einem anderen Anwalt erkundigen, aber dieser Herr Dr. Brehm soll halt echt richtig gut sein und so...aber wenn der so eine aehm kacke erzaehlt...
und ja das mit den Rechtsschutzversicherungen ist halt immer problematisch, das gute ist das mein Daddy einen Dr. jur. hat und deswegen die Versicherungen sich glaub ich keine falschen Sachen trauen =)
Wer kennt denn vll sonst noch einen guten Anwalt wo man getrennt klagen kann? Kann mir wer vll eine PN dann schicken?

----------


## Linda.1001

Ja, ich meinte, das Klagen fr Zahnmedizin in NRW. Hat jemand Erfahrungen bzw. Erfolgsberichte?
 :Grinnnss!:  

LG und Danke

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

> Ja, dann muss ich mich wirklich bei einem anderen Anwalt erkundigen, aber dieser Herr Dr. Brehm soll halt echt richtig gut sein und so...aber wenn der so eine aehm kacke erzaehlt...


Naja, so eine "Kacke" werden dir die anderen Anwlte evtl. auch erzhlen, die meisten Anwlte wollen eben das meiste an Geld aus ihren potenziellen Kunden rausholen... 

 :Meine Meinung:  

Sag doch Dr. Brehm einfach mal, dass eine Freundin von dir, die nicht genannt werden mchte, auch bei ihm klagt und sagt, dass man separat frs Sommersemester klagen kann... Vielleicht sagt er ja dann, dass er dich anfangs falsch verstanden hat oder so  :hmmm...:

----------


## Eddy2k

moin
kann mir jemand helfen?
also ich habe jetzt den Pauschal-preis fr die Klagen bei Dr. Brehm bezahlt und wrde jetzt gerne wissen ob noch zustzliche Kosten anfallen. Sprich Gerichtskosten etc.oder ist es so , dass der P- Preis nur das Honorar vom Anwalt deckt? 
Hat da jmd erfahrungen


mfg,
Eddy

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

> moin
> kann mir jemand helfen?
> also ich habe jetzt den Pauschal-preis fr die Klagen bei Dr. Brehm bezahlt und wrde jetzt gerne wissen ob noch zustzliche Kosten anfallen. Sprich Gerichtskosten etc.oder ist es so , dass der P- Preis nur das Honorar vom Anwalt deckt? 
> Hat da jmd erfahrungen
> 
> 
> mfg,
> Eddy


Der Pauschalpreis ist nur das Honorar von Dr. Brehm, Honorar der Gegenanwlte (Tbingen krzlich bekommen, fast 500 Euro) und Gerichtskosten (je Uni so 100-200 Euro) werden dir dann immer zugeschickt wenn sie anfallen.

----------


## Skuff_Royal

Das gibts ja nicht. Vorgestern habe ich das Ergebnis zum EMS in Wien bekommen. Ich habe einen Studienplatz in Wien. Heute ruft mein Anwalt an und sagt mir, ich habe einen Platz in Saarbrcken. Vorlufigen Vollstudienplatz. Ich weiss jetzt garnicht was ich machen soll. Habe mich schon voll auf Wien vorbereitet.

----------


## gretsche

---------

----------


## Skuff_Royal

Danke. Also ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken nach Saarbrcken zu gehen.

Von Vorteil ist, dass ich ganz normal umziehen kann, keine neue Versicherung etc. brauche. Was das Studium betrifft wrde ich auch lieber in Deutschland bleiben.
Nachteil ist, dass man ja auch wieder rausgeklagt werden kann, auch wenn mein Anwalt das in SB fr unbwahrscheinlich hlt.
Des weiteren wre ich in Wien ein vollwertiger Student. Ich habe es dort aus eigener Kraft geschafft und war sogar der 2. Beste aller deutschen EMS Teilnehmer. Das gibt ein besseres Gefhl, als als Klger an die Uni zu kommen und dadurch benachteiligt zu werden.

Sind das wirklich nur Gerchte, dass die Professoren den Klgern gegenber anders sind? Ich habe nicht so ein dickes Fell und glaube das wre fr mich ein Problem.

----------


## STREBER20

@Skuff Das war ne Klage die noch ausm WS stammt oder?

----------


## Skuff_Royal

Ja, WS 06/07. Da gabs bei einem Beschwerdeverfahren noch 3 Pltze. Und einen davon habe ich bekommen. Anwalt hat vor ner Stunde angerufen. Wre toll wenn einer von euch noch einen Platz bekommt, dann knnte man sich zusammentun  :Smilie:

----------


## STREBER20

Ach ********... hab ganz vergessen dir zu deinem Platz zu gratulieren!

Also herzlichen Glckwunsch. Klger an die Macht   :Grinnnss!:  

PS: Das WS 06 war vor meiner Klageperiode

----------


## EzRyder

> Klger an die Macht


Gott bewahre!

----------


## Linda.1001

> Danke. Also ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken nach Saarbrcken zu gehen.
> 
> Von Vorteil ist, dass ich ganz normal umziehen kann, keine neue Versicherung etc. brauche. Was das Studium betrifft wrde ich auch lieber in Deutschland bleiben.
> Nachteil ist, dass man ja auch wieder rausgeklagt werden kann, auch wenn mein Anwalt das in SB fr unbwahrscheinlich hlt.
> Des weiteren wre ich in Wien ein vollwertiger Student. Ich habe es dort aus eigener Kraft geschafft und war sogar der 2. Beste aller deutschen EMS Teilnehmer. Das gibt ein besseres Gefhl, als als Klger an die Uni zu kommen und dadurch benachteiligt zu werden.
> 
> Sind das wirklich nur Gerchte, dass die Professoren den Klgern gegenber anders sind? Ich habe nicht so ein dickes Fell und glaube das wre fr mich ein Problem.



Wrde Saarbrcken nehmen, es is echt schn dort. Und der Vorteil liegt klar auf der Hand wie du schon sagtest.

Anyhow, viel Spass beim Studium, und herzlichen Glckwunsch.

LG

----------


## larl

Hey ma ne andere Frage:
Die Rechnungen die laufend vom Anwalt bzw. den Unis kommen. Zahlt man die eigentlich vor dem Verfahren oder danach. Also zahlt man um das verfahren zu erffnen oder is es dann ausser Spesen nix gewesen.???

----------


## STREBER20

Es steht immer genau, bis wann du den betrag zu bezahlen hast. i.d.r. alle rechnungen whrend der verfahren. die rechnungen der gegenanwlte erst spter denke ich.

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

> Hey ma ne andere Frage:
> Die Rechnungen die laufend vom Anwalt bzw. den Unis kommen. Zahlt man die eigentlich vor dem Verfahren oder danach. Also zahlt man um das verfahren zu erffnen oder is es dann ausser Spesen nix gewesen.???


Bei mir kamen bis jetzt alle Rechnungen nach den Verfahren.

----------


## larl

wie is das eigentlich mit dem verlngern der klage? fragt der anwalt automatisch ob man verlngern mchte oder muss man ihn anschreiben und sagen hier ich mchte weiterklagen und brauche die entsprechenden unterlagen etc...??
danke euch
p.s. : ich klage bei einem dr. "raum"ling...  :hmmm...:

----------


## Settembrini

> wie is das eigentlich mit dem verlngern der klage? fragt der anwalt automatisch ob man verlngern mchte oder muss man ihn anschreiben und sagen hier ich mchte weiterklagen und brauche die entsprechenden unterlagen etc...??
> danke euch
> p.s. : ich klage bei einem dr. "raum"ling...



Servus,

also ich hab meinem Anwalt einfach eine kurze Mail geschrieben, in der ich Ihn damit beauftragt habe zum Folgesemester fr mich weiterzuklagen....
Bekommst dann eine kurze Antwort und die Unterlagen folgen dann....

Gru Settem.

----------


## larl

ich muss noch ma was fragen *g*. was hat es eigentlich mit dieser "losrang-liste" oder bewerber mit "gnstigem losrang" auf sich? bedeutet das wer schon lnger klagt steigt im losrang nach oben und wird eher in den topf geworfen als die anderen klger, die nic solange dabei sind? oder richtet sich der losragn nach der anzahl der verklagten unis sprich wer mehr geld berweist bekommt eine hhere loschance???
fragen ber fragen....

----------


## STREBER20

es ist immer so, dass die anzahl der klger die erklagten pltze bei weitem bersteigt, sodass gelost werden muss. wie oft jmd schon geklagt hat spielt dabei keine rolle.

----------


## kra-

Wei zufllig jemand, ob man Teile der Klagekosten von den Steuern absetzen kann? Htte ich vorher bestimmte Vorkehrungen treffen mssen (Klage ist bereits gelaufen))?
Danke schonmal im Vorraus!

----------


## Settembrini

> Wei zufllig jemand, ob man Teile der Klagekosten von den Steuern absetzen kann? Htte ich vorher bestimmte Vorkehrungen treffen mssen (Klage ist bereits gelaufen))?
> Danke schonmal im Vorraus!



Servus,

ich glaube, dass man einen Teil absetzen kann, aber da solltest du bzw deine Eltern dann nochmal beim Steuerberater nachfragen....bei dem Gesetzeswust hier in Deutschland kann man sich nie ganz sicher sein....

Gru Settem.

----------


## larl

an die leute die einen anwalt aus saarbrcken haben. habt ihr momentan kontakt? keine updates im internet und keine antwort auf meine mail....

vielen dank

----------


## Linda.1001

> ich muss noch ma was fragen *g*. was hat es eigentlich mit dieser "losrang-liste" oder bewerber mit "gnstigem losrang" auf sich? bedeutet das wer schon lnger klagt steigt im losrang nach oben und wird eher in den topf geworfen als die anderen klger, die nic solange dabei sind? oder richtet sich der losragn nach der anzahl der verklagten unis sprich wer mehr geld berweist bekommt eine hhere loschance???
> fragen ber fragen....


Lol, sorry, das is nicht bse gemeint, aber das wrde dann ja einer Versteigerung der erklagten Pltze gleichkommen, wenn der, der mehr bietet, den Platz dann erhlt. 

Ich glaube nicht, dass man durch lngeres Klagen bzw. wiederholtes Klagen hher rckt, das wre ja ungerecht und die Chancen wren nicht gleich verteilt.


LG und uns allen viel Glck zum WS

----------


## Inspiration

> Lol, sorry, das is nicht bse gemeint, aber das wrde dann ja einer Versteigerung der erklagten Pltze gleichkommen, wenn der, der mehr bietet, den Platz dann erhlt. 
> 
> Ich glaube nicht, dass man durch lngeres Klagen bzw. wiederholtes Klagen hher rckt, das wre ja ungerecht und die Chancen wren nicht gleich verteilt.
> 
> 
> LG und uns allen viel Glck zum WS


Du bist echt zu lustig! Vielleicht mal an die eigene Nase fassen!
Naja manche raffen es sowieso nie   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## larl

@Linda: dann erklr mir doch bitte mal wie diese losrangliste erstellt wird bzw. was es mit gnstigen rangpltzen aufsicht hat..... danke dir  :hmmm...:

----------


## klotzi

> Ich glaube nicht, dass man durch lngeres Klagen bzw. wiederholtes Klagen hher rckt, das wre ja ungerecht und die Chancen wren nicht gleich verteilt.


Heftig, und sowas von einer EInklgerin...   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   ::-oopss:

----------


## Skuff_Royal

Wenn Ihr schon immer so auf die Klger schimpft, findest ihr es nicht auch falsch, dass Unis nicht soviele Studenten aufnehmen wie es ihnen mglich ist. Sie bekommen ja schlielich Gelder fr die Pltze. Und Medizinpltze sind ja eh zu knapp. Also sollten sie doch auch die Kapazitten ausschpfen, die sie haben.
Damit wre auch das Problem der Klagen behoben.

----------


## Jauheliha

Warum motzen denn jetzt wieder alle nur rum?
Ich verstehe es nicht....

----------


## Inspiration

> Warum motzen denn jetzt wieder alle nur rum?
> Ich verstehe es nicht....





> Lol, sorry, das is nicht bse gemeint, aber das wrde dann ja einer Versteigerung der erklagten Pltze gleichkommen, wenn der, der mehr bietet, den Platz dann erhlt. 
> 
> Ich glaube nicht, dass man durch lngeres Klagen bzw. wiederholtes Klagen hher rckt, das wre ja ungerecht und die Chancen wren nicht gleich verteilt.
> 
> 
> LG und uns allen viel Glck zum WS


Ich denke dazu muss man einfach nichts mehr erklren   :Meine Meinung:  
Aber wir kennen das ja schon fr sich selbst gelten immer andere Rechte...

----------


## larl

dass immer gleich alles als motzen bzw. anp*ss*r** gelesen werden muss. Ich habe eine ernstgemeinte Frage gestellt und es entbrennt eine diskussion ber klage pro contra aus wie immer. das nervt langsam, da schon sooo viel darber geschrieben wurde uns es nunmal nie zu einem ergebniss kommen kann. also wenn man schon was schreibt kann man doch auch ma was sinnvolles schreiben. ( dies ist eine meinung und ich beabsichtige keine diskussion oder sonst was)

----------


## Linda.1001

> Heftig, und sowas von einer EInklgerin...



 ::-oopss:  hoppala, was denn nun? Das hat zumindest mein Rechtsanwalt gemeint. Hmmm, vielleicht sollte ich den Anwalt wechseln.

Aber danke fr die Info Klotzi...

----------


## Linda.1001

> Du bist echt zu lustig! Vielleicht mal an die eigene Nase fassen!
> Naja manche raffen es sowieso nie



Du raffst es anscheinend auch nie, sag mal soll ich mich an die Medilearn Redaktion wenden oder wann hrst du mit deinem Stalken auf? Lass mich in Ruhe. Das ist ja echt pathologisch....

Pack dich an deine eigene Nase (Dito).

----------


## Inspiration

> Du raffst es anscheinend auch nie, sag mal soll ich mich an die Medilearn Redaktion wenden oder wann hrst du mit deinem Stalken auf? Lass mich in Ruhe. Das ist ja echt pathologisch....
> 
> Pack dich an deine eigene Nase (Dito).


Tjo und wie oft muss ich dir wohl noch sagen, dass du mir mein Recht auf freie Meinungsuerung (Du solltest dir von deinem Anwalt vielleicht einmal den Unterschied zwischen dem Recht auf freie Meinungsuerung und Stalking erklren lassen. Macht er sicher gerne.) nicht nehmen kannst. Weder durch sinnbefreite PMs noch durch beleidigende Posts.

Wenn es dir nicht passt, dass deine Meinung in einem ffentlichen Forum nicht von jedem geschluckt wird, dann solltest du es eben lassen.

Wie gesagt fr euch Klger gelten ohnehin Sonderrechte...

----------------------------------------------------------------

Zu der Behauptung die Unis wrden die Kapazitten nicht voll ausntzen etc. Die "Kapazitten" die frei werden sind doch ohnehin blo Scheinkapazitten. D.h. die regulren Studenten mssen das Ganze ausbaden da sie schlechtere Studienbedingungen haben. Aber dann noch wundern wenn  man an den Unis nicht beliebt ist...

Wie gesagt zweierlei Ma...

----------


## Skuff_Royal

"ghn"

----------


## Linda.1001

Ghn? Hab den jemanden, der mich da wieder mal persnlich angreift auf die IGNORE Liste gesetzt. Aber egal, die Frage hat sich erbrigt.

Sagt mal Leute, wer hat denn nun Erfahrungen im Klagen mit Zahnmedizin in NRW? Irgendwelche Erfahrungsberichte bzw. Erfolgsberichte?

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

> Ghn? Hab den jemanden, der mich da wieder mal persnlich angreift auf die IGNORE Liste gesetzt. Aber egal, die Frage hat sich erbrigt.
> 
> Sagt mal Leute, wer hat denn nun Erfahrungen im Klagen mit Zahnmedizin in NRW? Irgendwelche Erfahrungsberichte bzw. Erfolgsberichte?


Habe ich nicht schon erwhnt, dass NRW generell fr Klagen schlecht ist? Egal ob Humanmedizin/Zahnmedizin/Veterinrmedizin?
Weiss dein Anwalt nicht, wo es sich lohnt zu klagen?
Wenn ich meinem Anwalt sage: "Klagen Sie berall, Geld spielt keine Rolle!", dann klagt er wirklich fast berall, nur nicht in NRW an allen Unis   :bhh:  
Probiers doch lieber mal in Ostdeutschland, da ist das mit den Klagen generell ein bisschen besser, im Westen gibt es halt hin und wieder mal einen Glcksgriff.

----------


## Stromer

Zitat Skuff:

"Wenn Ihr schon immer so auf die Klger schimpft, findest ihr es nicht auch falsch, dass Unis nicht soviele Studenten aufnehmen wie es ihnen mglich ist. Sie bekommen ja schlielich Gelder fr die Pltze. Und Medizinpltze sind ja eh zu knapp. Also sollten sie doch auch die Kapazitten ausschpfen, die sie haben.
Damit wre auch das Problem der Klagen behoben."

Auf der einen Seite muss man sagen, dass ich es jedem gnne einen Platz zu bekommen. Was aber keinesfalls stimtm, ist, dass Studienpltze unterzahlig sind!!!
In Leipzig liegt die Auslastung bei 125% !

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

> In Leipzig liegt die Auslastung bei 125% !


Die Frage ist, woher willst du das wissen?
Wien in sterreich ist jetzt auch nicht so riesig und hatte 2005 1550 Studienpltze fr Erstsemester Humanmedizin.
In Deutschland 2003 hingegen an allen deutschen Unis zusammen insgesamt 8.320 Studienpltze.
sterreich hat 8 Millionen Einwohner.
Deutschland hat 80 Millionen Einwohner.
Ist halt einfach an der Zeit, dass in Deutschland mal Medizinstudienpltze aufgebaut, statt abgebaut werden... ohne Klger wre der Schwund an Medizinstudienpltzen viel grer, da wrden Unis wie Berlin auch sagen: "Sorry, bei 500 Pltzen sind wir zu 136% ausgelastet"
Also im Grunde machen Klger auch etwas fr die Allgemeinheit, manche Unis lassen ja aus Eigeninitiative nachtrglich noch einige Leute aus der Rangliste zu - eben wegen der Klger - d.h. viele regulre Studenten die sonst keinen Platz bekommen htte, haben dank der Klger einen Platz bekommen.
Ausserdem gibt es doch zu Pro und Contra bereits einen Thread, wundert mich, dass die Trolle jetzt doch wieder diesen Thread bevlkern.

Quellen zu den Pltzen (wie gesagt leider von 2005 bzw. 2003, habe aber gerade keine Zeit aktuelle Zahlen zu suchen): http://www.uni-protokolle.de/nachrichten/id/22042/
http://www.shortnews.de/start.cfm?id=580930

----------


## Stromer

Ich hoffe du meinst mir Troll nicht mich?! Bin ich nmlich nicht. Die Zahlen hatte ich aus einem Artikel. Ich wei nicht mehr ob Uni-Seite oder Focus. 

Desweiteren gibt es keinen allgemeinen rztemangel in  Deutschland. Hier isses sogar ganz schn dicke. Wie lange- sei mal dahingestellt. Aber Platzzahl erhhen, wrden die erst, wenn das Problem akut ist. Zur Zeit wird eher so argumentiert, dass man erstmal die geburtenschwachen Jahrgnge abwarten will. 

Und ich werfe hier keine sinnlos-Argumente ein- nichts liegt mir ferner!

----------


## Linda.1001

> Habe ich nicht schon erwhnt, dass NRW generell fr Klagen schlecht ist? Egal ob Humanmedizin/Zahnmedizin/Veterinrmedizin?
> Weiss dein Anwalt nicht, wo es sich lohnt zu klagen?
> Wenn ich meinem Anwalt sage: "Klagen Sie berall, Geld spielt keine Rolle!", dann klagt er wirklich fast berall, nur nicht in NRW an allen Unis   
> Probiers doch lieber mal in Ostdeutschland, da ist das mit den Klagen generell ein bisschen besser, im Westen gibt es halt hin und wieder mal einen Glcksgriff.



Ich wrde aber lieber hier im Westen bleiben....hmm...dachte mit Zahni htte ich mehr Glck. Mein Anwalt scheint echt nicht kompetent sondern eher geldgierig zu sein.

Ahja so is das Leben.  :kotzen:   :Keks:   :was ist das...?:

----------


## Sirat

Linda,kommt auch immer darauf an was du deinem Anwalt sagst.Ich habe ihm die Zahl genannt die ich bereit bin anzuklagen,er hat mir Vorschlaege gemacht.Da waren alle Ostunis erstmal drin,danach kam NRW.Nach meinem Wissen gibts 8 Ostunis.Er meinte er wuerde die auf jeden Fall mit reinnehmen,danach eben was weniger Chancen bietet,wie NRW.

cheers

----------


## Linda.1001

> Linda,kommt auch immer darauf an was du deinem Anwalt sagst.Ich habe ihm die Zahl genannt die ich bereit bin anzuklagen,er hat mir Vorschlaege gemacht.Da waren alle Ostunis erstmal drin,danach kam NRW.Nach meinem Wissen gibts 8 Ostunis.Er meinte er wuerde die auf jeden Fall mit reinnehmen,danach eben was weniger Chancen bietet,wie NRW.
> 
> cheers



Naja, ich habe ihn gefragt, wo er am meisten Erfolge zu verzeichnen gehabt htte, eher im Osten oder auch in NRW. Er meinte, es she auch in NRW gut aus. Letztes Jahr htte er 110 Pltze eingeklagt in NRW. Haha.  :Nixweiss:  
Naja,ich weiss echt nicht mehr was ich glauben soll. 


Sagt mal, habt ihr was von Lenni gehrt? Die war je ewig nicht mehr im Forum.

Ich will mal versuchen fr ZM in Aachen zu klagen.

----------


## Gast47

Sind alle Verfahren vom WS 06/07schon abgeschlossen oder luft da noch was ?
Wie lange dauert eo eine Studienplatzklage ?

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

> Sind alle Verfahren vom WS 06/07schon abgeschlossen oder luft da noch was ?
> Wie lange dauert eo eine Studienplatzklage ?


Mal abgesehen von Beschwerdeverfahren luft glaube ich nur noch der Eilantrag in Rostock.
Beschwerdeverfahren kann Jahre dauern, erst krzlich wurden noch Pltze von 2004 frei...

----------


## Gast47

kommt es hufig vor, dass es zum Beschwerdeverfahren komm. soweit ich weiss dauert das einklagen ca. 1 jahr, oder ?

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

> kommt es hufig vor, dass es zum Beschwerdeverfahren komm. soweit ich weiss dauert das einklagen ca. 1 jahr, oder ?


Zu Beschwerdeverfahren kommt es relativ hufig... Wenn der Anwalt eben denkt, dass da noch ein bisschen was rauszuholen ist, aber meist geht es da nur noch um wenige Pltze und es dauert einfach ewig.
Der Eilantrag heisst zwar Eilantrag, kann aber auch ca. 1 Jahr dauern, dort werden die meisten der Pltze frei - Wahrscheinlich meinst du das damit, dass das Einklagen ca. 1 Jahr dauert  :hmmm...:

----------


## Gast47

Aha ok verstehe. 
Also, wenn man sich dieses jahr zum WiSe 07/08 einklagt, dann kann es sein dass man auch sptestens zum WiSe 08/09 nichts bekommt ?

----------


## hanjef

hmmm ... habe '06 abi gemacht, mache zur zeit eine mtla ausbildung und spiele nun auch mit dem gedanken "klage". wei jmd. wo ich statistiken zu den kapazittsklagen/klgeranzahlen finde? irgendwelche zahlen an denen man sich halbwegs orientieren kann, allerdings auch glaubwrdig sind ...
hat jmd. erfahrungen mit studienplatzklage.de gemacht?   :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## Linda.1001

Jemand Erfahrungen bzgl. Klage in DS, Aachen und Bonn gemacht? Zahnmedizin?? 

Und Essen und Bochum bzgl Klage Humanmedizin?


LG und besten Dank   :Top:

----------


## Kat87

Hmm...ich kann jetzt auch nicht helfen, aber mir rennt meine Zeit gerade davon!
Habe noch 1 Tag um mich zu entscheiden, ob ich klagen will oder nicht!
Und wollt eben nochmal fragen, ob das stimmt, dass wenn man dieses Jahr klagt, man frhestens zum WS 2008 einen Studienplatz bekommt?
Oder geht das auch schneller (habe verschiedene Dinge darber gehrt und traue meinem Anwalt nicht ganz=) )

----------


## Sirat

Irgendwie hrt jeder was anderes.Manche kriegen gesagt,es wrde dieses Jahr noch klappen,bei anderen dauerts eben bis nchstes Jahr.Ich wrde den Anwalt einfach mal ansprechen wie hoch die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist,dass es doch ein Jahr dauert.Der kennt sich mit der Materie sicher am besten aus.

cheers

----------


## laura_karolin

-----

----------


## bobbit

> also, gehen die dann noch note oder wartesemestern....?!


Weder noch, meines Wissens nach wird gelost.

----------


## Kat87

> Irgendwie hrt jeder was anderes.Manche kriegen gesagt,es wrde dieses Jahr noch klappen,bei anderen dauerts eben bis nchstes Jahr.Ich wrde den Anwalt einfach mal ansprechen wie hoch die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist,dass es doch ein Jahr dauert.Der kennt sich mit der Materie sicher am besten aus.
> 
> cheers


Ja! Dann ist das wirklich unterschiedlich?! Also mein Anwalt Herr Dr. Brehm meinte, dass man fruehestens nchstes Jahr WS 08 einen Platz bekommt...wei abe rnicht wielang ich die Zeit bis dahin berbrcken kann und deshalb interessierte mich welcher Anwalt schon frher was reien kann!
Woher kommen berhaupt die Unterschiede???

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

> Hmm...ich kann jetzt auch nicht helfen, aber mir rennt meine Zeit gerade davon!
> Habe noch 1 Tag um mich zu entscheiden, ob ich klagen will oder nicht!
> Und wollt eben nochmal fragen, ob das stimmt, dass wenn man dieses Jahr klagt, man frhestens zum WS 2008 einen Studienplatz bekommt?
> Oder geht das auch schneller (habe verschiedene Dinge darber gehrt und traue meinem Anwalt nicht ganz=) )


Habe meinen Anwalt gefragt, bei 2 Unis kann es dieses Jahr noch klappen, beim Rest dann, wenn sie ein Sommersemester haben, nchstes Jahr im Sommer oder wenn nicht dann im Wintersemester.
Wenn man Pech hat kann es sich aber auch noch um ein weiteres Semester verschieben.
Das gilt fr die Eilantrge, bei dem was danach kommt kann es mehrere Jahre dauern, da ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit aber ohnehin gering, dass da noch Pltze frei werden.

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

> wei abe rnicht wielang ich die Zeit bis dahin berbrcken kann und deshalb interessierte mich welcher Anwalt schon frher was reien kann!
> Woher kommen berhaupt die Unterschiede???


Tja, das kann leider kein Anwalt, mehr als Fristen einhalten geht nicht.
Wenn dir ein Anwalt erzhlt, dass er dir in diesem Jahr noch einen Platz besorgen kann, dann lgt er dich schamlos an und reicht im schlimmsten Fall die Klage wohl nicht termingerecht oder berhaupt nicht ein, da er keine Ahnung von Kapazittsklagen hat, solche Flle kenne ich auch... Am Ende reden sich diese Anwlte aus sowas aber auch noch recht gut raus   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

> bin auch am berlegen mit klagen und ich habe gelesen, dass manche unis, bei denen man pltze "gefunden" hat ber die kapazittsklage, diese pltze ber eine persnlich rangposition vergeben. wisst ihr, was damit genau gemeint ist? also, gehen die dann noch note oder wartesemestern....?!


Hamburg vergibt die Pltze glaub ich nach ZVS Rang der Klger und Landeskinder werden dort bevorzugt... ob andere Unis das auch machen weiss ich nicht, die meisten losen jedenfalls einfach.

----------


## Kat87

oookA...also hat meiner einfach das Schlimmste voraus gesagt =)
Ich dachte schon, er wolle mir irgendwie einen Platz unterschlagen oder so, weswegen ich htte lnger warten muessen als andere =)
Ja die Chancen sind gering, aber ich versuch es einfach!

----------


## Jaki

Grt euch,

wie fast alle hier, 
bin auch ich einer der Frustrierten, die bis jetzt keinen Studienplatz Humanmedizin erhalten haben.

NC 2,3 ;  WS 2/3

Ich habe auch schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt nach Budapest zu gehen,
allerdings wird bei den Semestergebhren an der deutschen Uni dort schnell klar,
dass man wohl auch klagen knnte, wenn man bereit ist so viel Geld dafr auszugeben.

wie eine Kapazittsklage funktioniert hab ich nun verstanden, aber was kostet sie denn nun wirklich, wenn man effektiv vorgehen will und sehr viele Unis verklagt`?

Wer kann Zahlen nennen?

Gre
Jakob

----------


## Sirat

Schliess im Voraus eine Rechtschutzversicherung ab,das reduziert die Kosten erheblich.

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

> Grt euch,
> 
> wie fast alle hier, 
> bin auch ich einer der Frustrierten, die bis jetzt keinen Studienplatz Humanmedizin erhalten haben.
> 
> NC 2,3 ;  WS 2/3
> 
> Ich habe auch schon mit dem Gedanken gespielt nach Budapest zu gehen,
> allerdings wird bei den Semestergebhren an der deutschen Uni dort schnell klar,
> ...


So grob berschlagen, wenn man fast jede Uni verklagen will, kostet es wohl ca. 15000 Euro, also Anwaltskosten, Gerichtskosten usw.
Ich schtze aber, dass es im Endeffekt billiger kommt, ein guter Anwalt klagt beispielsweise von sich aus nur bei den Unis die Erfolg versprechen.

----------


## Jaki

> Schliess im Voraus eine Rechtschutzversicherung ab,das reduziert die Kosten erheblich.



Die hat leider schon gekndigt   :Blush:  
bekomm keine mehr....
schei StVO^^

----------


## Sirat

Kannst nicht woanders eine machen? Informier dich doch berall!

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

> Schliess im Voraus eine Rechtschutzversicherung ab,das reduziert die Kosten erheblich.


Hat das hier wirklich mal bei jemanden funktioniert, dass die RSV das zahlt?
Laut www.studienplatztausch.de zahlen die ja bei sowas nie, egal was die Versicherungsvertreter versprechen:




> Einklagen von Studienpltzen
> 
> Grundstzlich ist eine Klage nur zum 1. Semester mglich. Ein Rechtsanspruch im hheren Semester besteht nicht.
> 
> Klagen werden meist von Rechtsanwlten (RA) kostenpflichtig durchgefhrt. *Rechtsschutzversicherungen bernehmen keine Kosten - ganz gleich, was ein Versicherungsverkufer auch immer versprechen mag!*
> 
> Im ZVS-Info knnt ihr viele Adressen von RA's in Erfahrung bringen.
> 
> Aber Achtung: Ein Erfolg ist nicht garantiert und ein anschlieender Studienortwechsel sehr schwierig!
> ...


Oder steht bei euch das ausdrcklich Schwarz auf Weiss im Vertrag, dass die das zahlen?   :Nixweiss:

----------


## Sirat

Wenn du allgemeines Verwaltungsrecht versichert hast,so mein Anwalt,mssen die rein rechtlich zahlen.Natrlich lehnen die das erst ab und wehren sich extrem.Dafr gibts ja den Anwalt.So geschehen bei einem guten Freund von mir:

Hatte nur 2 Unis angeklagt,RSV vorher abgeschlossen.Die wollte natrlich nicht zahlen und fr die war das auch geklrt.Er hat dann dem Anwalt bescheid gesagt,der hat einen netten Brief an die Versicherung geschrieben,und siehe da,es geht doch.Die RSV hat gezahlt.

Es scheint also doch zu funktionieren.Wichtig ist halt nur,dass man dafr versichert ist.Und deswegen unbedingt vorher mit dem Anwalt absprechen.

----------


## Jaki

So einfach drfte das nicht gehen... man hat ja auch Wartezeiten nach dem Abschlieen, damit gerade sowas nicht gemacht wird...

Ich hab Donnerstag den Termin bei nem recht namhaften Anwalt aus Recklinghausen.... er meinte die Chancen stehen bei 60-70% eine Zulassung zu erhalten. Je nachdem wie viele klagen.

Aber ich denke fr mich reicht das!

----------


## hanjef

> So einfach drfte das nicht gehen... man hat ja auch Wartezeiten nach dem Abschlieen, damit gerade sowas nicht gemacht wird...
> 
> Ich hab Donnerstag den Termin bei nem recht namhaften Anwalt aus Recklinghausen.... er meinte die Chancen stehen bei 60-70% eine Zulassung zu erhalten. Je nachdem wie viele klagen.
> 
> Aber ich denke fr mich reicht das!


joa, habe mich auch informiert und war bereit zu klagen, doch aufgrund eines alten RS-vertrags wird das dieses semester nichts mehr. mein anwalt sprach auch von 70-85%, allerdings wei ich nicht worauf diese prozentangabe beruht, schlielich schreibt er in einer broschre, dass die chancen bezglich humanmedizin generell gering sind (wahrscheinlich summieren sie die chancen pro uni ... wenn man z.B. 10 unis verklagt ;))

ein kumpel klagt jetzt, dann werde ich sehen, ob ich einfach pech hatte mit der RS oder doch nichts "verpasst" habe ... habe hin und wieder hier oder in anderen foren von dubiosen zahlen gelesen, welche veranschaulichen, dass 20 oder 30 mal so viele klger wie zu vergebende pltze existieren, deswegen bin ich auch etwas irritiert ber die prozentangaben ...

----------


## Jaki

naja, wie gesagt die RS hab ich auch nicht mehr...
Wenn das Geld inn Sand gesetzt wird, wre schade  :hmmm...: 

Aber mal abwarten was der gute Herr so von sich gibt, der wird ja Erfahrung haben.

Werde euch hier auf dem Laufenden halten, wie es bei mir voran geht...

----------


## Sirat

Ich habe nirgens davon geredet,dass er den Rechtschutz kurz vorher abgeschlossen hat.Darum ging es ja auch gar nicht.Die Wartezeit war schon um,er hatte es schliesslich alles gut kalkuliert wie es sein sollte.

Es ging mir darum die Frage zu klren,ob der RS generell zahlt,und Ja,generell kann man ja sagen.Wie das im Einzelfall ist,das ist eine andere Sache.

cheers

----------


## Linda.1001

> So einfach drfte das nicht gehen... man hat ja auch Wartezeiten nach dem Abschlieen, damit gerade sowas nicht gemacht wird...
> 
> Ich hab Donnerstag den Termin bei nem recht namhaften Anwalt aus Recklinghausen.... er meinte die Chancen stehen bei 60-70% eine Zulassung zu erhalten. Je nachdem wie viele klagen.
> 
> Aber ich denke fr mich reicht das!



*grins* 60-70 % ???  :Aufgepasst!:

----------


## M1911

> *grins* 60-70 % ???



In Beschwerdeverfahren stimmt die Quote. In der ersten Instanz ist sie allerdings lcherlich.

----------


## Linda.1001

sag ich ja!  :Grinnnss!:  

Ich kenne den o.g. RA.

----------


## mezzomixi

Ich hab mich grad gestern mit einem Anwalt fr Verwaltungsrecht darber unterhalten. Er vertritt sowohl Unis als auch Studienanwrter und meinte zum 1. Semester sind die Chancen "miserabel" - aber das waren sie ja schon immer.

----------


## Gast47

Aus Grnden, die ich hier im Forum nicht verffentlichen darf, muss ich allmeine geposteten Beitrge komplett editieren !


Ich hoffe ihr habt Verstndnis !   :Friedenstaube:

----------


## Conse

> Ich hab mich grad gestern mit einem Anwalt fr Verwaltungsrecht darber unterhalten. Er vertritt sowohl Unis als auch Studienanwrter und meinte zum 1. Semester sind die Chancen "miserabel" - aber das waren sie ja schon immer.


miserabel sind sie eigentlich erst ab ca. 2003....voher kam man relativ leicht rein. ich hab nachm abi 03 direkt angefangen zu klagen, leider erfolglos und die chancen wurden auch immer schlechter.

interessant isses eigentlich nur noch auf das 2.FS oder 5. FS zu klagen...meiner meinung nach.

mfg conse

----------


## Linda.1001

> miserabel sind sie eigentlich erst ab ca. 2003....voher kam man relativ leicht rein. ich hab nachm abi 03 direkt angefangen zu klagen, leider erfolglos und die chancen wurden auch immer schlechter.
> 
> interessant isses eigentlich nur noch auf das 2.FS oder 5. FS zu klagen...meiner meinung nach.
> 
> mfg conse


zum 5. FS? Wie geht das denn? Da muss man doch schon das Physikum hinter sich haben oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?

LG Linda

----------


## yzBastian

> zum 5. FS? Wie geht das denn? Da muss man doch schon das Physikum hinter sich haben oder hab ich da was falsch verstanden?


Vermutlich, wenn man aus Ungarn o.. das Physikum hat und in D abgelehnt wurde...
Dann wrde das funktionieren....

----------


## Skuff_Royal

Die Chancen liegen bei 60-80 % dass man einen Platz bekommt wenn man einige Unis verklagt. Natrlich hat man nicht bei jeder Uni eine 70%ige Chance erfolgreich zu klagen. Aber wenn man eben alle Unis verklagt, sind die Chancen schon sehr hoch, einen Platz zu bekommen. 
Auch wenn es etwas dauern kann, bei mir hat es auch geklappt. Ich habe zum WS 06/07 mit einem Anwalt auf Frankfurt geklagt und kann nun mein Studium ganz normal zum WS 07/08 beginnen.

----------


## STREBER20

Man braucht nicht alle Unis zu verklagen. Was ntzt es einem, wenn eh keine freien Pltze festgestellt werden?

----------


## Skuff_Royal

Natrlich nicht alle. Ein Anwalt mit Erfahrung trifft je eh eine Voreauswahl.

----------


## Linda.1001

> Die Chancen liegen bei 60-80 % dass man einen Platz bekommt wenn man einige Unis verklagt. Natrlich hat man nicht bei jeder Uni eine 70%ige Chance erfolgreich zu klagen. Aber wenn man eben alle Unis verklagt, sind die Chancen schon sehr hoch, einen Platz zu bekommen. 
> Auch wenn es etwas dauern kann, bei mir hat es auch geklappt. Ich habe zum WS 06/07 mit einem Anwalt auf Frankfurt geklagt und kann nun mein Studium ganz normal zum WS 07/08 beginnen.


hm, sorry wenn ich s nicht ganz verstehe aber bei dir steht Wien erstes Semester im Profil oder ist das schon passe?

----------


## Skuff_Royal

Das zhlt nicht mehr.

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

> Man braucht nicht alle Unis zu verklagen. Was ntzt es einem, wenn eh keine freien Pltze festgestellt werden?


Wenn wir hier von allen Unis reden, dann reden wir denke ich nur von allen Unis die Sinn machen und die meisten Anwlte beraten einen da oder treffen die Auswahl selber usw.

----------


## Jaki

Wer von euch klagt nun eigentlich alles dieses WS?

----------


## Gast47

Aus Grnden, die ich hier im Forum nicht verffentlichen darf, muss ich allmeine geposteten Beitrge komplett editieren !


Ich hoffe ihr habt Verstndnis !   :Friedenstaube:

----------


## yzBastian

Bei dem Klagen erhlt man, da so viele klagen, mit Glck ein Los.

Muss man unter dem Aspekt sehen: Eventuell eine Chance mehr fr ordentlich Geld.

Ein Pro-Aspekt ist, wenn man das aufgebrachte, nicht unerhebliche Geld betrachtet, dass man, wenn man das Studium denn ordentlich durchzieht  :hmmm...: , ja auch eher Geld verdient.

----------


## Linda.1001

> Wer von euch klagt nun eigentlich alles dieses WS?


Ich bin dabei. Allerdings nicht alle Unis   :hmmm...:

----------


## tannipo

in einer Rechnung des Anwalts der Uni steht, dass ich "xxx,xx € nebst 5 Prozentpunkten ber dem Basiszinssatz nach  247 BGB bezahlen" muss.
Heit das, dass ich, wenn dort z.B. 300 € stehen wrden, dass ich dann in Wirklichkeit 315 € bezahlen msste oder habe ich jetzt was falsch verstanden? danke schon mal im voraus

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

> in einer Rechnung des Anwalts der Uni steht, dass ich "xxx,xx  nebst 5 Prozentpunkten ber dem Basiszinssatz nach  247 BGB bezahlen" muss.
> Heit das, dass ich, wenn dort z.B. 300  stehen wrden, dass ich dann in Wirklichkeit 315  bezahlen msste oder habe ich jetzt was falsch verstanden? danke schon mal im voraus


Normal gehen die nicht davon aus, dass man rechnen kann... also ich wrde einfach berweisen was auf der Rechnung steht...

----------


## STREBER20

Nein, das denke ich nicht, denn dann htte er die Zinsen nicht bezahlt, deren Zeitraum auf dem Beschluss des zustndigen Verwaltungsgerichts steht. *Diesen Betrag muss jeder selbst ausrechnen, da angenommen wird, dass nicht jeder Klger zum gleichen Zeitpunkt zahlt.* 

Tipp: Schau einfach auf den Beschluss, ab welchem Tag die Zinsen anfallen und wann du gedenkst, den Betrag zu bezahlen. Anschlieend schaust du nach, wie hoch der Basiszins derzeit liegt ( 247 BGB) und rechnest den zu zahlenden Betrag dann aus.

----------


## tannipo

ok, hatte ursprnglich gedacht, ich berweise erstmal das, was auf der Rechnung steht, und die Leutchen schreiben mir dann schon, wenn ich denen noch was schulde ... andererseits knnte die dann nochmal ne satte Mahngebhr draufschlagen .. wie ich diese verdammten Anwlte hasse ...
dank fr die Antworten

----------


## Linda.1001

Hallo Leute,

sagt mal, wie war das bei euch wenn ihr geklagt habt und das ber die RSV abrechnen lassen wolltet? Musstet ihr die Rechnung des RAs und der Gerichte selber bei der RSV einreichen oder hat das euer RA erledigt?
Also, von einem anderen Rechtsstreit (nicht mein eigener und auch keine Studienplatzklage) weiss ich, dass der RA die Rechnung direkt an die RSV geschickt hat. Wie lufts denn nun mit den Studienplatzklagen und Erstattung durch RSV?


LG und danke fr eure Antworten.

----------


## kra-

Habe gehrt, dass einige (oder alle??) der 70 Teilzeitstudienpltze, die letztes Jahr in Gttingen verlost wurden, in einen Vollstudienplatz umgewandelt wurden. Wei da einer mehr von??

----------


## Gersig

Ja, freiwerdende Vollstudienpltze werden an die Direktbewerber verteilt. Deswegen ist die Direktbewerbung bei der Uni frs nchsthhere Semester obligat

----------


## STREBER20

@kra: waren das 70 erklagte pltze zum ws 06/07 oder hast du ws 06/07 und ss 07 addiert? (bezogen auf zahn- oder humanmed.?)

----------


## kra-

Ich mein das ist nur zum SS gewesen.

@Gersig: laut meinem Anwalt wurde mein "vorlufiger" in einen "permanten" Studienplatz umgeschrieben. Was heit das jetzt? Vollstudienplatz? Sicherer Teilstudienplatz? Hab zuerst Luftsprnge gemacht aber inzwischen kommen mir da ganz groe Zweifel...

----------


## STREBER20

Also zum SS 07 wurden in Humanmed. genau 20 Pltze erklagt, keine Ahnung wieviele es in Zahnmed. waren. Aber wie du da auf 70 kommst ist mir ein Rtsel   :Nixweiss:

----------


## Gersig

@Kra: normalerweise garantieren die eingeklagten Pltze allesamt ein Studium bis zum "ersten studienplatzlimitierenden Ereignis", sprich dem Physikum. Wenn eine Uni aufgrund einer Einstweiligen Anordnung Klger aufnehmen muss, tut sie dies, legt aber oftmals weitere Rechtsmittel ein. Wenn diese ausgeschpft sind, hat man den eingeklagten Platz sicher. Es gab in Marburg auch schon den Fall, dass die Klger nach dem ersten Semester wieder rausgeschmissen wurden. Wie dein Fall jetzt konkret aussieht, wrde ich nochmals mit deinem Anwalt klren.

----------


## ringelflocke

> Habe gehrt, dass einige (oder alle??) der 70 Teilzeitstudienpltze, die letztes Jahr in Gttingen verlost wurden, in einen Vollstudienplatz umgewandelt wurden. Wei da einer mehr von??


ich kenne eine studentin aus gttingen, die ihr physikum grad bestanden hat und nun dumm dasteht. sie hatte auch nur einen teilstudienplatz, bisher sieht da nichts nach verlngerung aus.

----------


## kra-

> Wenn eine Uni aufgrund einer Einstweiligen Anordnung Klger aufnehmen muss, tut sie dies, legt aber oftmals weitere Rechtsmittel ein. Wenn diese ausgeschpft sind, hat man den eingeklagten Platz sicher.


Die Rechtsmittel sind laut Anwalt ausgeschpft. Trotzdem ist mir nicht klar, ob ich nun nur den Teilstudienplatz sicher habe oder den Vollstudienplatz.  :Nixweiss:  
Am Wilhelmsplatz konnte man mir leider auch nicht wirklich weiterhelfen.
Mu wohl bis Montag warten...

----------


## Gersig

Denke auch, die werden das am besten wissen. Ich drck dir die  :Top:

----------


## Sirat

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> sagt mal, wie war das bei euch wenn ihr geklagt habt und das ber die RSV abrechnen lassen wolltet? Musstet ihr die Rechnung des RAs und der Gerichte selber bei der RSV einreichen oder hat das euer RA erledigt?
> Also, von einem anderen Rechtsstreit (nicht mein eigener und auch keine Studienplatzklage) weiss ich, dass der RA die Rechnung direkt an die RSV geschickt hat. Wie lufts denn nun mit den Studienplatzklagen und Erstattung durch RSV?
> 
> 
> LG und danke fr eure Antworten.


Das klaert auch der Anwalt ab.Zumindest von einem Fall der Studienplatzklage den ich kenne.

Ausserdem kann es sein,dass man dem Anwalt gar keinen eigenen Anteil zahlen muss wenn man eine RSV hat.Ich wuerde auf jeden Fall fragen ob der RS das nicht auch bezahlt.Also schon darauf hindraengen,dass sie es sich durch den RS bezahlen lassen sollen.Ich bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher.

cheers

----------


## kra-

Also bei mir schauts jetzt echt so aus, dass ich einen "festen" Teilstudienplatz habe. So oder so: es ist ne gute Nachricht, htte auch anders ausgehen knnen!!

----------


## Gersig

Herzlichen Glckwunsch, besser als gar nix  :Top:

----------


## Kat87

@kra

zu welchem Semester bekmst du denn den Platz?
Weil die aktuellen Klagen dauern ja noch...hmm warten warten warten

----------


## kra-

Ich bin schon seit einem Jahr in G.

----------


## Safa

Ich kenne mich mit einklagen nicht so aus. Aber ab wann sollte man sich fr das SS 08 einklagen?? Und wie teuer wre denn so etwas?

----------


## Jaki

Vor Fristende zum Anwalt gehen... 
alle Unis in Baden-Wrttemberg vor Fristende Antrag stellen bern Anwalt!
Bei allen anderen haste noch viel Zeit, aber das macht der RA.

Kosten im SS halten sich in grenzen, da nicht viele Unis Humanmedizin im SS anbieten....8 oder 9.

Das begrenzt aber auch die Chancen!

Kosten musste selber mal gucken hngt davon ab wie viele Unis.
Bei manchen lohnt es auch nicht!
Manche haben nen Gegenanwalt, da musste hchstens 500 zu den Gerichtsgebhren rechnen... d.h. solltest du 6 Unis aufwrts anstreben, dann biste bei ca. 2500- 4000  hngt halt von den Gegenanwlten ab, die sind das teuerste. Kann der Ra aber alles erklren etc.

----------


## zvesda

hab auch berlegt zum SS08 zu klagen..... aber von den anwlten bekommt man ja schon einige unis genannt, bei denen die chancen sehr hoch sind einen platz zu bekommen..... aber diese unis bieten ja kein SS an, oder?? und lohnt es sich generell (wegen der anzahl der klger) eher zum SS oder zum WS zu klagen??

----------


## STREBER20

lohnt sich heutzutage leider kaum noch. zum wintersem jedoch etwas mehr als zum sommersem. im sommersem liegts nicht an der hohen klgerzahl, sondern weil die unis ihre kapazitten vollausschpfen, sog. techn. berbuchungen, wodurch ein herausklagen von pltzen unmglich gemacht wird. musste auch schon diese erfahrung machen.

----------


## zvesda

irgendwie wei ich grade nicht was ich machen soll... will nicht jammern, aber bin grad total am boden zerstrt (ja man kann mich schon aufssammeln...): hab mitbekommen dass ich mit mind. 11 wartesemestern zu rechnen habe, will eigentlich klagen aber wenn ich so mitbkomme wie der schuss nach hinten losgehen kann. meine eltern untersttzen mich sehr, allerdings muss ich die hlfte der klagekosten bernehmen- gespart habe ich und momentan hab ich neben meiner ausbildung noch 2 nebenjobs- da soll mir mal keiner kommen mit: von vaddi in den ar** geblasen bekommen..... 
ich wei, ich htte mich mal mehr in der schule anstrengen mssen, wo ich ohnehin schon sehr lange wusste, dass ich medizin studieren will... und der gedanke der neuoritierung schmeckt mir berhaupt nicht... aber wre es nicht das sinnvollste? ich wei im moment einfachn icht weiter....  :Oh nee...:

----------


## STREBER20

du kannst es ja mal versuchen, zum sommersemester zu klagen. ich dachte vor der klage auch "das ist so teuer, da muss einfach ein platz dabei rausspringen" und wollte nicht hren auf einen anrat einer userin hier, dass es zum sommersemester relativ sinnlos ist. gerade mal bei 2 von den sieben unis, die ich zum sommersemester verklagt habe, sind pltze rausgesprungen (glaube einmal so 20 pltze auf ca. 330 klger, losverfahren also), bei 5 ganze 0 pltze. das hatte sich echt gelohnt...

----------


## zvesda

> du kannst es ja mal versuchen, zum sommersemester zu klagen. ich dachte vor der klage auch "das ist so teuer, da muss einfach ein platz dabei rausspringen" und wollte nicht hren auf einen anrat einer userin hier, dass es zum sommersemester relativ sinnlos ist. gerade mal bei 2 von den sieben unis, die ich zum sommersemester verklagt habe, sind pltze rausgesprungen (glaube einmal so 20 pltze auf ca. 330 klger, losverfahren also), bei 5 ganze 0 pltze. das hatte sich echt gelohnt...


 und da rts du mir, dass ich zum SS klagen soll? hab ja kein problem damit bis nchstes jahr zum WS zu warten....

aja und noch eine frage.... wenn ich beispielsweise fr das WS08/09 einen platz erklagen konnte, aber noch in der ausbildung bin oder whatever, sodass ich den platz nicht antreten kann, geht es dass ich diesen platz quasi fr das nchste semester warmhalten kann oder bin ich ihn dann los, wenn ich nicht sofort zum studium antrete?

----------


## STREBER20

ich hab dir garnix geraten. ich hab dir lediglich gesagt, wie die chancen zum sommersemester sind, weil ich das ja leider erleben musste.

wenn du einen erklagten platz nicht annimmst, bist du ihn los.

----------


## zvesda

danke fr die infos!

----------


## rebecca83

@ zvesda

du kannst den platz annehmen, musst aber studiengebhren bezahlen. ob du hingehst zu den vorlesungen ist dein ding. kannst ihn natrlich warmhalten wenn du die beitrge zahlst. Whrend dieser zeit kannst du dich auch an anderen unis auf einen endgltigen platz bewerben ohne auch nur einen schein gemacht zu haben. wichtig ist dass man erst mal drin ist. wenn man den platz hat auch wenns nur nen teilplatz ist, ist man drin. der rest ergibt sich mit der zeit. kenne gar keinen der nicht nach dem physikum auch nur irgendwo in deutschland nen platz bekommen hat. i.d.r. hat man bis dahin paar wartesemester , kann auch schon ne dr.-arbeit anfangen....

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

> @ zvesda
> 
> du kannst den platz annehmen, musst aber studiengebhren bezahlen. ob du hingehst zu den vorlesungen ist dein ding. kannst ihn natrlich warmhalten wenn du die beitrge zahlst. Whrend dieser zeit kannst du dich auch an anderen unis auf einen endgltigen platz bewerben ohne auch nur einen schein gemacht zu haben. wichtig ist dass man erst mal drin ist. wenn man den platz hat auch wenns nur nen teilplatz ist, ist man drin. der rest ergibt sich mit der zeit. kenne gar keinen der nicht nach dem physikum auch nur irgendwo in deutschland nen platz bekommen hat. i.d.r. hat man bis dahin paar wartesemester , kann auch schon ne dr.-arbeit anfangen....


Wird man bei Medizin nicht automatisch zu den Prfungen und Seminaren angemeldet und dann beim dritten mal fehlen bzw. nicht bestehen aus dem Studium zwangsexmatrikuliert?
Ansonsten wr das Studium ja ganz schn locker, jedes Semester mal gerade die Scheine machen auf die man Bock hat und dann nach 15 Jahren Abschluss  :hmmm...:

----------


## Linda.1001

> @ zvesda
> 
> du kannst den platz annehmen, musst aber studiengebhren bezahlen. ob du hingehst zu den vorlesungen ist dein ding. kannst ihn natrlich warmhalten wenn du die beitrge zahlst. Whrend dieser zeit kannst du dich auch an anderen unis auf einen endgltigen platz bewerben ohne auch nur einen schein gemacht zu haben. wichtig ist dass man erst mal drin ist. wenn man den platz hat auch wenns nur nen teilplatz ist, ist man drin. der rest ergibt sich mit der zeit. kenne gar keinen der nicht nach dem physikum auch nur irgendwo in deutschland nen platz bekommen hat. i.d.r. hat man bis dahin paar wartesemester , kann auch schon ne dr.-arbeit anfangen....



Wie bitte? Platz warmhalten? Ja wo gibts denn sowas? Neee, Gott sei dank, dann knnten ja keine anderen Studenten mehr angenommen werden, wenn sich alle den Platz frs 1.Semester warmhalten!   :Hh?:  
Also wenn schon denn schon.
Man wird nach 6 n.b. Prfungen (3 in 1 Semester, 3 im Folgesemester) zwangsexmatrikuliert, da man die Klausuren nicht mehr bestehen KANN.
Bzgl. Doktorarbeit: Dazu braucht man meines Kenntnissstandes nach einen Doktorvater (wenn sich das nicht irgendwie gendert haben sollte)
Auerdem worber willste schreiben wenn man noch nicht mal mit der Klinik angefangen hat?

----------


## Jaki

Wei eigentlich jemand, wann man mit den ersten Ergebnissen rechnen kann?

----------


## STREBER20

keine Ahnung...frag deinen Anwalt, der sollte es dir sagen knnen

----------


## zvesda

wie ich das bisher von meinen anwlten mibekommen habe, sollen die ergebnisse anfang november feststehen. zumindest ist es in leipzig so. bei den anderen unis kann es paar tage frher sein- halt nachdem die nachrckverfahren druchgefhrt worden sind

----------


## STREBER20

ach du klagst auch @zvseda? dachte, du wolltest erst zum ws 08..

----------


## zvesda

ich hatte ein telefonisches beratungsgesprch mit einem anwalt aus berlin- de rhat mir relativ viele infos gegeben ohne dass ich einen cent zahlen musste..und hatte noch ein persnliches gesprch mit einer aus hamburg- da durft ich fr ein 40min. gesprch 150euronen blechen. ja, ich klage erst nchstes jahr

----------


## STREBER20

Falls wer in Gttingen, Wrzburg, Marburg oder Regensburg geklagt hat. Diese 4 Unis haben zusammen 396 zustzliche Studenten aufgenommen, sodass eine Klage dort wegen berbuchung (Marburg 250 Pltze mehr) kaum erfolgversprechend sein wird, da keine Pltze erklagt werden dort. Bin am berlegen, ob ich Klagen zurckziehe, da man viel Geld sparen wird.

----------


## meiro

> Wei eigentlich jemand, wann man mit den ersten Ergebnissen rechnen kann?


Laut meinem Anwalt, sind am 02.11. in Leipzig, am 08.11. in Halle und am 29.11. in Dresden die ersten Errterungstermine. Dementsprechend wird es noch ein bisschen dauern bis erste Ergebnisse kommen. 
Ob es bei anderen Unis frher losgeht, wo ich nicht dabei bin, wei ich nicht.

meiro

----------


## Gast47

Aus Grnden, die ich hier im Forum nicht verffentlichen darf, muss ich allmeine geposteten Beitrge komplett editieren !


Ich hoffe ihr habt Verstndnis !   :Friedenstaube:

----------


## STREBER20

Von der ZVS. Es gibt keine sicherere Quelle. Die Pltze wurden bereits verlost...

----------


## Puschel05

wie verlost? haben die Losverfahren gehabt oder Nachrckverfahren?

----------


## STREBER20

Die ZVS vergibt Teilstudienpltze an 4 Unis und die wurden verlost

----------


## CaliforniaKicky

na dann hat man vielleicht als Klger ins 2. FS noch Glck.

----------


## STREBER20

Die Pltze, die verlost wurden, waren nur frs 1. FS

----------


## CaliforniaKicky

ja, genau deswegen, im 2. FS sind dann die Studs vom SS und da wurde weniger berfllt.

----------


## kra-

hm... hab wie bereits oben geschrieben schon einen Teilstudienplatz in Gttingen, habe mich aber natrlich bei der ZVS weiter beworben. Nun habe ich auch von der ZVS eine Zulassung bekommen - ebenfalls fr einen Teilstudienplatz frs 1. FS. Was mache ich denn jetzt damit? An andere Leute vergeben kann man den ja sicher nicht, oder..? ;)

----------


## FuB4r

Habt ihr etwa schon Klage eingereicht?
Ich hatte Antrag auf auerkapazitre Zulassung gestellt (innerhalb der Frist), bisher aber noch nix von den Unis gehrt...

----------


## Jauheliha

Ich nehme an du willst fr's Sommersemester klagen?
Hier geht's noch ums Wintersemester...
Fr deinen Antrag auf auerkapazitre Zulassung wirst du von den meisten Unis gar keine Antwort erhalten, es zhlt alleine die Tatsache, dass du diesen Antrag gestellt hast.

@ -kra:
Hast du denn mittlerweile schon einen endgltigen Teilstudienplatz oder bist du noch vorlufig eingeschrieben?

----------


## Kat87

Bei welchen Unis klagt ihr alle denn? Und wievielen?
Hamburg ist am 26.10 dran...

----------


## kra-

> Ich nehme an du willst fr's Sommersemester klagen?
> @ -kra:
> Hast du denn mittlerweile schon einen endgltigen Teilstudienplatz oder bist du noch vorlufig eingeschrieben?


Seid ein paar Wochen habe ich einen endgltigen Teilstudienplatz.

----------


## Jauheliha

Oh, cool! Die ZVS-Zulassung kannste dir dann ja einrahmen und ber's Bett hngen...   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## kra-

Jo, ich werds fallen lassen, dann freut sich jemand anderes. ;)

----------


## Jaki

Irgendwie hab ich das Gefhl das geht hier am Thema vorbei!

Also die Verfahren oder was auch immer finden ja unterschiedlich, je nach Bundesland statt.

Hat jemand denn nun noch Termine auer Hamburg oder wie sieht's aus?

Das du nen Teilstudienplatz im ZVS-Verfahren bekommen hast kra, interessiert hier nicht.

----------


## kra-

> Das du nen Teilstudienplatz im ZVS-Verfahren bekommen hast kra, interessiert hier nicht.



 :Keks:

----------


## zvesda

mal so eine allgemeine frage: stimmt es dass alle eingeklagten studis total mies von den profs und kommolitonen behandelt werden??  :Nixweiss:

----------


## CaliforniaKicky

nein, das stimmt nicht

----------


## zvesda

ich hoff es sehr, aber hab schon hier und da in diesem forum was anderes gehrt.. kann aber nciht abschtzen ob das oft vorkommt oder nicht

----------


## Kat87

Also:
Von den Mitstudenten nicht, die wissen das halt nicht, auer du sagst es denen =)
Und bei den Profs schon eher,
mein Cousin hat sich eingeklagt und er meinte, er wurde zusammen mit allen Klgern in eine Gruppe gesteckt und sie muten halt in dieser Gruppe arbeiten und es wurde sehr auf sie geachtet.
Aber sie wurden nicht schlechter benotet, sondern es wurde nur ein Auge auf sie geworfen.
Was aber ja auch klar ist, fr jeden erfolgreich eingeklagten Student muss die Uni Geld bezahlen (halt Gerichtskosten)
Zudem meinte er auch, dass die alle Unis ein Register haben wodrauf steht, wer wie reingekommen ist...
htte deswegen auch Losverfahren besser gefunden, aber hauptsache rein!

Aehm bei welchen Unis klagt ihr denn so?

----------


## zvesda

na solange man nur besonders acht auf dir klger gibt, ist es ja noch gut....

da ich erst vorhabe nchstes jahr zu klagen, kann ich bis jetzt nur sagen, dass ich auf jeden fall dresden,leipzig,gttingen,greifswald und rostock nehmen werde... will noch weitere 5reinnehmen, aber welche es sin wird sich nochentscheiden... falls ichdenn berhaupt klage und nicht im ausland anfange..

aber es stimmt doch dass man, wenn man eingeklagt ist, ncht die uni wechseln darf, oder?

EDIT: mssen die klger nicht die anwaltskosten der gegenseite zahlen, wenn diese eine rechtsvertretung hat? ichdachte es bleibt alles auf schultern der klger hngen.....

und eines will ich nur betonen: das recht ist auf der seite der klger, da die unis per gesetz dazu verpflichtet sind ALLE pltze zu besetzen. wenn sie es nicht tun und es ihnen nachgewiesen wird, bekommen die klger ihr recht und drfen studieren.. ich hab das gefhl dass dies allzuoft untergeht

----------


## Kat87

Seit wann hast du denn Abi?
Und mchtest du dann nchstes Jahr SS oder WS klagen...
habe ja gelesen, dass du schon ein Beratungsgesprch am Telefon hattest. Naja also das Klagen _kann_ ja auch bis zu einem Jahr dauern, bis dann alle Gerichtsverfahren abgeschlossen wurden! Also Klger zu diesem WS 07/08  knnen vielleicht erst WS 08/09 anfangen...
Und hast du eine Rechtsschutzversicherung?
Mein Dad (Jurist) meinte, man wrde bis zu 7000 dadurch sparen, naja wir haben es zu spt gemacht, die Rechtsschutzversicherung hat ja ne Vorlaufzeit von 3 Monaten...doof gelaufen  :Frown: 

Und das mit der Uni nicht mehr wechseln knnen, habe ich noch nie gehrt! Stand auch in keinen Unterlagen des Anwalts   :Nixweiss:  

Und man muss nur die Anwaltskosten der Gegenseite bernehmen, wenn man die Klage verliert und der Uni keine weiteren Pltze nachgewiesen werden knnen!
Gewinnt die Uni, muss der Klger die Anwaltskosten der Uni bernehmen!
Und ja einige Unis haben ja immer noch keine Anwlte, sodass man nur Gerichtskosten bernehmen muss!
soweit ich wei   :Grinnnss!:  

Ja, ich stimm Dir zu! Also das es zu oft untergeht, dass falls die Uni wirklich Pltze "unterschlgt", wir nur zu unserem Recht kommen.
Nicht-Klger beschweren sich ja immer, dass es ungerecht sei und laaber
Naja vereinfacht gesagt:
Wir helfen einfach, dass die Ressourcen der Uni optimal genutzt werden knnen   :Top:  

Ist jetzt aber mal ganz schn lang geworden =)

----------


## CYP21B

> Seit wann hast du denn Abi?
> Und mchtest du dann nchstes Jahr SS oder WS klagen...
> habe ja gelesen, dass du schon ein Beratungsgesprch am Telefon hattest. Naja also das Klagen _kann_ ja auch bis zu einem Jahr dauern, bis dann alle Gerichtsverfahren abgeschlossen wurden! Also Klger zu diesem WS 07/08  knnen vielleicht erst WS 08/09 anfangen...
> Und hast du eine Rechtsschutzversicherung?
> Mein Dad (Jurist) meinte, man wrde bis zu 7000 dadurch sparen, naja wir haben es zu spt gemacht, die Rechtsschutzversicherung hat ja ne Vorlaufzeit von 3 Monaten...doof gelaufen 
> 
> Und das mit der Uni nicht mehr wechseln knnen, habe ich noch nie gehrt! Stand auch in keinen Unterlagen des Anwalts   
> 
> Und man muss nur die Anwaltskosten der Gegenseite bernehmen, wenn man die Klage verliert und der Uni keine weiteren Pltze nachgewiesen werden knnen!
> ...



Schon mal daran gedacht, dass die angeblichen Kapazitten nur Scheinkapazitten sind? Null Ahnung, aber zumindest mal den Mund weit aufreien...

----------


## Kat87

Ja, aber ich meinte doch auch, dass die Kapazitten "Scheinkapazitten" sind...
wie meinst du das denn?

Hehe, habe mir gerade durchgelesen, dass du ein Klagengegner bist!
Ich versteh Dich darin vollkommen. 
Die Medizinvorlesungen sind schon so total berfllt und wenn dann noch Klger kommen, wird es enger.
Zudem ist es auch ungerecht, dass sich einige die Klage leisten knnen!
Aber dieser finanzielle Aufwand kann mit einer Rechtsschutzversicherung "minimal" sein...

Ich finde das System mit der ZVS aber auch ungerecht und tja...
Aber eigentlicht ist es hier ein Pro-Klagen Thread, deswegen kann man ja vielleicht Diskussionen in andere legen =)

----------


## zvesda

@kat87
wir haben die erweiterung der rechtsschutzversicherung leider etwas zu spt abgeschlossen. aber wir knnten schon zum SS klagen...da aber die chancen da weitaus geringer sind mach ich es erst zum nchsten WS. wir haben die eigenbeteiligung in der RV rausgenommen, sodass wir nur die auergerichtlichen anwaltskosten bernehmen mssen.. zumindest meinte der eine anwalt was davon- als ich die RV angerufen hab, meinten die, dass es da keine kosten gbe, die von uns selbst gezahlt werden mssten.
hast du dises jahr geklagt? und erfolg gehabt?

----------


## STREBER20

*Klagegegner haben in diesem Thread nix verloren! Der Sinn des Threads ist es, dass sich Klger untereinander austauschen (z.B. ber die neusten Ergebnisse)! Ein Zugespamme al Klage ist unfair blabla hat hier nix verloren! Macht nen eigenen Thread auf!*  

Aber das wurde schon 1000mal gesagt, scheinbar jedoch kapieren es einige Sturkpfe immernoch nicht!

----------


## zvesda

> *Klagegegner haben in diesem Thread nix verloren! Der Sinn des Threads ist es, dass sich Klger untereinander austauschen (z.B. ber die neusten Ergebnisse)! Ein Zugespamme al Klage ist unfair blabla hat hier nix verloren! Macht nen eigenen Thread auf!*


  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:   :Meine Meinung:

----------


## CYP21B

> *Klagegegner haben in diesem Thread nix verloren! Der Sinn des Threads ist es, dass sich Klger untereinander austauschen (z.B. ber die neusten Ergebnisse)! Ein Zugespamme al Klage ist unfair blabla hat hier nix verloren! Macht nen eigenen Thread auf!*  
> 
> Aber das wurde schon 1000mal gesagt, scheinbar jedoch kapieren es einige Sturkpfe immernoch nicht!


ROFL, sehr lustig! Vielleicht solltest du endlich einmal aufwachen, und realisieren, dass du dir vielleicht mit Papas Kohle einen Studienplatz kaufen kannst, der dir nicht zusteht. Das heit aber noch lange nicht, dass du die Meinungsfreiheit abschaffen kannst. Wsste nicht welche Berechtigung du haben solltest um zu entscheiden was hier gepostet werden darf. 

Zum Thema Scheinkapazitten, damit ist gemeint, dass die "Kapazitten" die per Gericht ermittelt werden keine wirklich vorhandenen Kapazitten sind. Diese Scheinkapazitten sind einzig und alleine brokratischer Natur. D.h. jeder Klger verschlechtert die Studienbedingungen der regulren Studenten. Ihr knnt euch eure Pseudogerechtigkeitsargumente also sparen. An einer Kapazittsklage ist rein garnichts sozial, im Gegenteil.

 :Meine Meinung:  < die ich mir von KEINEM dahergelaufenen Klger verbieten lasse!

----------


## STREBER20

> ROFL, sehr lustig! Vielleicht solltest du endlich einmal aufwachen, und realisieren, dass du dir vielleicht mit Papas Kohle einen Studienplatz kaufen kannst, der dir nicht zusteht. Das heit aber noch lange nicht, dass du die Meinungsfreiheit abschaffen kannst. Wsste nicht welche Berechtigung du haben solltest um zu entscheiden was hier gepostet werden darf. 
> 
> Zum Thema Scheinkapazitten, damit ist gemeint, dass die "Kapazitten" die per Gericht ermittelt werden keine wirklich vorhandenen Kapazitten sind. Diese Scheinkapazitten sind einzig und alleine brokratischer Natur. D.h. jeder Klger verschlechtert die Studienbedingungen der regulren Studenten. Ihr knnt euch eure Pseudogerechtigkeitsargumente also sparen. An einer Kapazittsklage ist rein garnichts sozial, im Gegenteil.
> 
>  < die ich mir von KEINEM dahergelaufenen Klger verbieten lasse!


Oh man, wie unlustig du bist!
Hast du dir mal berlegt, ob deine Postings irgendeinen Sinn machen?
Meinst du, dass die Gerichte wegen dir anders entscheiden werden?
Meinst du, dass irgendein Klger seine Klage wegen deinen Postings zurcknehmen wird?

Also lass deinen Zwergenaufstand bitte bleiben oder schreib ihn in nem anderen Thread...

----------


## zvesda

> ROFL, sehr lustig! Vielleicht solltest du endlich einmal aufwachen, und realisieren, dass du dir vielleicht mit Papas Kohle einen Studienplatz kaufen kannst, der dir nicht zusteht. Das heit aber noch lange nicht, dass du die Meinungsfreiheit abschaffen kannst. Wsste nicht welche Berechtigung du haben solltest um zu entscheiden was hier gepostet werden darf. 
> 
> Zum Thema Scheinkapazitten, damit ist gemeint, dass die "Kapazitten" die per Gericht ermittelt werden keine wirklich vorhandenen Kapazitten sind. Diese Scheinkapazitten sind einzig und alleine brokratischer Natur. D.h. jeder Klger verschlechtert die Studienbedingungen der regulren Studenten. Ihr knnt euch eure Pseudogerechtigkeitsargumente also sparen. An einer Kapazittsklage ist rein garnichts sozial, im Gegenteil.
> 
>  < die ich mir von KEINEM dahergelaufenen Klger verbieten lasse!


klar versteh ich, dass klger nicht gerne gesehen werden... die hrsale sind so schon berfllt und in kleinen gruppen geht alles eben besser. aber ich denke, dass jeder die chance kriegen soll sich zu beweisen. wenn jemand nicht diesen platz verdient hat, wird er schon fliegen, weil er zu shclecht ist. da brauchst du auch gar nicht so zu tun als ob "dahergelaufene" klger keine normalsterblichen sind...

und dieser ewige rumgejammer von wegen "papas geld hier und da"... das knnt ihr euch sonstworeinstecken! wenn man clever genug ist und rechtzeitig einige vorkehrungen trifft, wirds nicht soo teuer und 2. zahle ich den rest selbst und nicht etwa meine eltern, da sie genug andere probleme haben.

----------


## CaliforniaKicky

zum Thema die Kurse seien Voll: bei uns konnten im Bio-Praktikum 5 Leute zustzlich mitmachen(Zahnis), und in ein paar anderen Seminaren auch, im Chemie-Praktikum Chemie sogar Externe. Die Kapazitten die erklagt werden gibt es folglich DOCH!

----------


## Linda.1001

> ROFL, sehr lustig! Vielleicht solltest du endlich einmal aufwachen, und realisieren, dass du dir vielleicht mit Papas Kohle einen Studienplatz kaufen kannst, der dir nicht zusteht. Das heit aber noch lange nicht, dass du die Meinungsfreiheit abschaffen kannst. Wsste nicht welche Berechtigung du haben solltest um zu entscheiden was hier gepostet werden darf. 
> 
> Zum Thema Scheinkapazitten, damit ist gemeint, dass die "Kapazitten" die per Gericht ermittelt werden keine wirklich vorhandenen Kapazitten sind. Diese Scheinkapazitten sind einzig und alleine brokratischer Natur. D.h. jeder Klger verschlechtert die Studienbedingungen der regulren Studenten. Ihr knnt euch eure Pseudogerechtigkeitsargumente also sparen. An einer Kapazittsklage ist rein garnichts sozial, im Gegenteil.
> 
>  < die ich mir von KEINEM dahergelaufenen Klger verbieten lasse!



Oh, das tut mir jetzt aber leid, dass wir Klger sooooooooo  'asozial' sind. 

ZITAT:An einer Kapazittsklage ist rein garnichts sozial, im Gegenteil.

Na herzlichen Dank.   :Hh?:  

P.S. Zum X-1000. Mal: nicht Papas Geldbeutel, sondern MEINER.
 :schnarch...:  

BACK TO TOPIC liebe Leute!  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## KarlKonrad

> Aber das wurde schon 1000mal gesagt, scheinbar jedoch kapieren es einige Sturkpfe immernoch nicht!


Dann verklagt uns doch, wre nur gerecht.   :Woow:

----------


## Gersig

Bitte zurck zum Thema!

Gersig 

Moderator Medi-Foren

----------


## Linda.1001

> BACK TO TOPIC liebe Leute!



Sag' ich doch.   ::-angel:   :Grinnnss!:   :Friedenstaube:

----------


## medica2007

wrdet ihr jemandem der nen DN von 1,8 oder 1,9 hat, raten zu klagen.........

----------


## CaliforniaKicky

nun... ich habe 1,9 und klage frs hhere FS.

----------


## zvesda

mal so eine generelle frage.. man kann doch nur zum hherem FS klagen, wenn man die scheine ber einen anderen studiengang gemacht hat, oder gibt es da ausnahmen?

----------


## Doctse

> mal so eine generelle frage.. man kann doch nur zum hherem FS klagen, wenn man die scheine ber einen anderen studiengang gemacht hat, oder gibt es da ausnahmen?


Mir sind da drei Mglichkeiten bekannt, auf ein hheres Fachsemester zu klagen:
a) Man hat Medizinerscheine durch ein anderes Studium erworben und klagt dann auf das Semester, in das man vom LPA eingestuft wurde.
b) Man hat einen Teilstudienplatz/Platz im Ausland, und nach dem Physikum keinen Klinikplatz in ganz Deutschland bekommen.
c) Man hatte einen Platz fr das erste vorklinische Semester eingeklagt, wurde aber von der Uni wieder erfolgreich rausgeklagt (so ist das mal in Ulm passiert), dann kann man beim nchsten mal fr ein hheres Semester klagen, auch ohne Scheine, weil man schon mal frs erste Semester eingerschrieben war (riecht nach Grauzone). So hats hier im Thread mal jemand beschrieben.

----------


## zvesda

> c) Man hatte einen Platz fr das erste vorklinische Semester eingeklagt, wurde aber von der Uni wieder erfolgreich rausgeklagt (so ist das mal in Ulm passiert), dann kann man beim nchsten mal fr ein hheres Semester klagen, auch ohne Scheine, weil man schon mal frs erste Semester eingerschrieben war (riecht nach Grauzone). So hats hier im Thread mal jemand beschrieben.


na feines ding. jetzt muss man nicht nur die missgunst der profs frchtern, sondern auch dass man demnchst wieder von der uni gekickt wird  :dagegen:  

wei jemand ob die chancen zum winter- oder somersemester grer sind? ok es hngt auhcdavon ab wieviel unis man verklagt und so.. aber gibt es iwo erfahrungen?

----------


## Gast47

Aus Grnden, die ich hier im Forum nicht verffentlichen darf, muss ich allmeine geposteten Beitrge komplett editieren !


Ich hoffe ihr habt Verstndnis !   :Friedenstaube:

----------


## Kat87

auer bei Hamburg...

----------


## medica2007

nee eigentlich hab ich gemeint, ob man eventuell noch chancen htte ohne wartesemester einen Platz zu bekommen, oder ob man mit leuten die einen schlechteren DN haben, gleich steht.....

----------


## Jauheliha

Wie gesagt, es ist an den meisten Unis egal, ob du 1,8 oder 1,9 oder 3,5 hast... und egal, ob du bereits Wartesemester hast oder nicht. Ihr landet alle im gleichen Topf!

----------


## zvesda

und kann mir jemand meine frage beantworten? bieetttee  :Oh nee...:

----------


## Linda.1001

> na feines ding. jetzt muss man nicht nur die missgunst der profs frchtern, sondern auch dass man demnchst wieder von der uni gekickt wird  
> 
> wei jemand ob die chancen zum winter- oder somersemester grer sind? ok es hngt auhcdavon ab wieviel unis man verklagt und so.. aber gibt es iwo erfahrungen?



Eher zum Wintersemester, da auch mehr Unis verklagt werden knnen. Die Chancen sind natrlich hher wenn man mehrere Unis verklagt. 

Manche Anwlte wissen, wo die Chancen hher sind und wo eher nicht. Steht hier aber auch z.T. im Forum, wo es hhere Chancen gibt und wo nicht.

Gru

----------


## zvesda

echt? hab ich hier noch nicht gesehen- aber danke fr die info!!

----------


## Linda.1001

> echt? hab ich hier noch nicht gesehen- aber danke fr die info!!



Wenn du ein bisschen zurck gehst in diesem Thread, ganz genau weiss ich's auch net, aber bei mir ist beispielsweise in Kln und Mnster nichts bei rumgekommen.

Bessere Infos kriegste eigentlich vom Anwalt.

----------


## Medicino

ich hab den Fehler gemacht, zum WS 2006/2007 zu klagen. Ich habe 11 Unis verklagt, ein Haufen Kohle rausgeworfen und am ende hatte man in keiner Verlosung, in der ich dabei war ne reelle chance. ich glaub alle gerichtlichen losverfahren mathematisch korrekt zusammengenommen, hatte ich ne chance von nicht mal 5%. das ist das geld nicht wert. Ich mcht hier allen den gutgemeinten Rat geben, sich genau zu berlegen, ob man klagt...im endeffekt muss das aber jeder fr sich selber entscheiden- wer genug Geld hat, kanns machen

----------


## zvesda

> ich hab den Fehler gemacht, zum WS 2006/2007 zu klagen. Ich habe 11 Unis verklagt, ein Haufen Kohle rausgeworfen und am ende hatte man in keiner Verlosung, in der ich dabei war ne reelle chance. ich glaub alle gerichtlichen losverfahren mathematisch korrekt zusammengenommen, hatte ich ne chance von nicht mal 5%. das ist das geld nicht wert. Ich mcht hier allen den gutgemeinten Rat geben, sich genau zu berlegen, ob man klagt...im endeffekt muss das aber jeder fr sich selber entscheiden- wer genug Geld hat, kanns machen


hattest du eine rechtsschutzversicherung?

----------


## STREBER20

hrt i.A. mal auf, so auf RSV's zu bauen...gibt da sicher auch einige, die sich geschickt rausargumentieren und die Kosten auf die Klger abwlzen (s. Forum - davon haben schon einige berichtet!)

----------


## Medicino

die RSV zahlen meines wissens nur 1 verfahren, deshalb hatte ich keine.

----------


## T3rminus

> die RSV zahlen meines wissens nur 1 verfahren, deshalb hatte ich keine.


Stimmt so nicht, schwankt von RSV zu RSV sehr unterschiedlich, die meisten zahlen so zwischen 4 und 8, mit geschickter Argumentation und nem alten Vertrag knnen es auch mehr sein

----------


## Medicino

> Stimmt so nicht, schwankt von RSV zu RSV sehr unterschiedlich, die meisten zahlen so zwischen 4 und 8, mit geschickter Argumentation und nem alten Vertrag knnen es auch mehr sein


Ok. Danke fr die Info. Ich bin trotzdem froh, diesen Weg nicht mehr gehen zu mssen. Ich wnsche dennoch allen Klgern viel Erfolg!

----------


## Linda.1001

Mein RA meinte, es gbe ein neues Gerichtsurteil nach dem die RSV zahlen msse, bzw man knne sich darauf berufen, ich glaub, das war irgendwo aus Halle oder so hnlich... Naja und er meinte,dass es zwar keine Garantie auf bernahme gbe, man das aber sicherlich mit nem Widerspruch ggfls. hinbiegen knnte. Ich hab mich jetzt darauf verlassen.   :Nixweiss:

----------


## Gast47

Aus Grnden, die ich hier im Forum nicht verffentlichen darf, muss ich allmeine geposteten Beitrge komplett editieren !


Ich hoffe ihr habt Verstndnis !   :Friedenstaube:

----------


## chrisLE

@STB: +27 Vollstdpl 1.Sem / 0 5.Sem (wird streitig) / Zahn +15 Vollstdpl    :Grinnnss!:

----------


## STREBER20

Wann werden die Pltze verlost? (Und woher hast du die Infos so schnell her?)

----------


## Gast47

Aus Grnden, die ich hier im Forum nicht verffentlichen darf, muss ich allmeine geposteten Beitrge komplett editieren !


Ich hoffe ihr habt Verstndnis !   :Friedenstaube:

----------


## STREBER20

Wenn das mit 27 stimmt, ists ziemlich drftig...letztes Jahr wurden noch 56 Pltze unter den Klgern verlost....schade

hab grad nochmal drber nachgedacht...die erklagten Pltze scheinen ausnahmslos Vollpltze zu sein und die Verlosung der Teilstudienpltze folgt ja erst noch. Vielleicht werden einfach nur mehr Teilstudienpltze verlost oder die Uni L hat dieses Jahr mehr Leute aufgenommen? Kaffeesatz lesen macht Spa   :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## Gast47

Aus Grnden, die ich hier im Forum nicht verffentlichen darf, muss ich allmeine geposteten Beitrge komplett editieren !


Ich hoffe ihr habt Verstndnis !   :Friedenstaube:

----------


## STREBER20

lol @19 

Ich komm mir hier immer vor, als wssten alle bescheid nur ich darf immer raten...dabei klage ich nicht *ohne* Anwalt   :dumdiddeldum...:

----------


## Gast47

Aus Grnden, die ich hier im Forum nicht verffentlichen darf, muss ich allmeine geposteten Beitrge komplett editieren !


Ich hoffe ihr habt Verstndnis !   :Friedenstaube:

----------


## STREBER20

Wenn ich dieses Wintersemester keinen Platz bekomme, studiere ich Jura! Kein Witz und spezialisiere mich dann anschlieend auf Hochschulrecht.   ::-stud:

----------


## Gast47

Aus Grnden, die ich hier im Forum nicht verffentlichen darf, muss ich allmeine geposteten Beitrge komplett editieren !


Ich hoffe ihr habt Verstndnis !   :Friedenstaube:

----------


## STREBER20

Ich hasse so Unis wie Marburg, die 250 Studenten zustzlich aufnehmen. Klagen wird dieses Jahr keinen Erfolg haben, nichtmal ein Platz wird rausspringen. Musste ich mal loswerden! War geschockt, als ich diese Info von der ZVS bekommen habe...

----------


## STREBER20

am 6.11. is ja schon in Halle der Errterungstermin. hoffentlich gibts dort mehr Pltze zu holen als in Leipzig!
z.Vgl.: letztes Jahr in Halle 56 Pltze, davon einige wieder vom Gegenanwalt der Uni rausgeklagt.

----------


## Gast47

Aus Grnden, die ich hier im Forum nicht verffentlichen darf, muss ich allmeine geposteten Beitrge komplett editieren !


Ich hoffe ihr habt Verstndnis !   :Friedenstaube:

----------


## STREBER20

Schnes Schlusswort! Ich geh pennen, gn8   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Gast47

Aus Grnden, die ich hier im Forum nicht verffentlichen darf, muss ich allmeine geposteten Beitrge komplett editieren !


Ich hoffe ihr habt Verstndnis !   :Friedenstaube:

----------


## chrisLE

> echt jetzt, wo hast du die Info her und wann wird verlost ? soooooooo neugierig  
> EDIT: Weisst du zufllig wieviele Antragsteller es gibt ?


 @STB:  war dabei ;-}

Verlosung bis sptestens 9.11, Mitteilung bis sptestens 12.11. zugesagt.
Antragsteller Medizin1.FS ganz grob 840, 5.FS 113. 3.FS und Zahn erinnere ich gerade nicht.

----------


## STREBER20

@chrisLE: Immer schn, dass man hier Informationen quasi aus erster Hand erfhrt! Eine Bitte:
Knntest du am 6.11. in Halle und am 29.11. in Dresden sein und dann berichten?   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Sirat

840 klager auf 27 platze.wow

----------


## CaliforniaKicky

und wie viele kalge da in Leipzig frs 3. FS?

----------


## chrisLE

@Streber:  wird sich leider nicht einrichten lassen    :Traurig:  

@CaliforniaKicky:  es gibt keine Pltze im 3.FS, deutete das Gericht sehr deutlich an, von daher werden diese Bewerbungen, wie von den RA's beantragt, hilfsweise fr das 1.FS als gestellt im Rahmen des Vergleichs betrachtet. Es waren ~26 Antragsteller   :hmmm...:

----------


## CaliforniaKicky

@ chrisLE: ok. danke.

Klagt jemand zufllig fr das 2. FS in Gttigen oder Tbingen?

----------


## CaliforniaKicky

und wei vielleicht jemand wie das Verwlatungsgericht in Tbingen fr das SS 07 entschieden hat, also wieviele Klger es im 1. Fs auf wieviele Pltze gab (eventuell frs 2, FS)
 :Hh?:

----------


## Linda.1001

Hallo liebe Klgerkollegen,

ich brauche dringend euren Rat! Es geht darum, dass mein achso toller RA mir heute eine Rechnung geschickt hat (was ja eigentlich normal sein sollte), allerdings hatte ich mit ihm in der Vergtungsvereinbarung vereinbart, dass wir die Klage ber die RSV laufen lassen. Nunja, er hat nach RVG abgerechnet, natrlich exkl. Gerichtskosten!   :Hh?:  
Monsieur ist natrlich wegen der Klage in Leipzip nicht erreichbar, da Dauertelefonberatung fr andere (exklusive mir...).
Mir wurde gesagt, ich solle die Rechnung zwar nicht wegschmeissen aber zunchst ignorieren....eine Rechnung ignorieren? sorry, aber irgendwie....  :Aufgepasst!:  

Was meint ihr, was ich jetzt tun soll??? Hab um Rckruf gebeten,aber vergebens.

Da der werte Herr Rechtsanwalt ja trotz Vergtungsvereinbarung den vollen Betrag verlangt bzw jetzt ja doch nicht, siehe Aussage seinerseits bzgl. Rechnung ignorieren...bin jetzt erstmal total verwirrt und schockiert......
Vor allem sagte er mir damals als wir die Klage besprachen, dass es kein Problem sei, auch wenn die RSV nicht zusagen wrde, knnte man Widerspruch einlegen und das wrde dann geregelt, ausserdem gbe es ein Urteil des OLG Celle (richtig?), nachdem die RSV bis zu 5 Klagen zahlen msse. 

Die Sekretrin fragte dann noch: Ach Sie haben eine RSV? Jaaa, die habe ich....   :Hh?:  
Aber vorher sagte sie mir, sie htten noch keinen Bewilligungsbescheid o.. von der Versicherung erhalten...ja was denn jetzt? RSV bekannt oder nicht?

----------


## Gast47

Aus Grnden, die ich hier im Forum nicht verffentlichen darf, muss ich allmeine geposteten Beitrge komplett editieren !


Ich hoffe ihr habt Verstndnis !   :Friedenstaube:

----------


## Alex84

@ California
Ich wei nicht ganz wieviele Klger es gab, aber es gab nur 10 oder weniger Pltze, also im Grunde war (und ich glaube leider das bleibt auch so) in Tbingen nicht viel zu holen.


Aber was musste ich da eben ber Marburg und 250 Studienpltze lesen??? Ich hab aus Kostengrnden (verdiene leider irgendwie viel zu wenig   :Nixweiss:  ) ein letztes mal jetzt nur noch drei Unis verklagt : Leipzig, Dresden und Marburg. Das wre schon hart wenn jetzt in Marburg nix wre, ein Drittel schon dahin.....


Gru

Alex

----------


## CaliforniaKicky

@ Alex84: frs 1. FS? oder frs 2. FS?

----------


## Linda.1001

> Was fr eine Rechnung ist das denn genau ? Um was fr Kosten handelt es sich dabei ?



Die Rechnung fr die anwaltlichen Leistungen... aber es ist in der Vergtungsvereinbarung vereinbart, dass es ber die RSV abgerechnet wird.

Fhle mich verar****    :Hh?:

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

> Die Rechnung fr die anwaltlichen Leistungen... aber es ist in der Vergtungsvereinbarung vereinbart, dass es ber die RSV abgerechnet wird.
> 
> Fhle mich verar****


Setz dich doch mal mit deiner Rechtschutzversicherung in Verbindung und schick denen die Rechnung.

----------


## STREBER20

Wann wird bzw. wann wurde in Jena gelost?

----------


## Alex84

@ california
Im 1. FS, bei den anderen FS habe ich leider keine Ahnung.


Alex

----------


## Jaki

@Linda.1001: 

Wenn der RA gesagt hat du sollst die Rechnungen erstmal ignorieren, dann wrde ich das auch machen. Ist da ne Frist angegeben?

Gibt's schon irgendwelche Erkenntnisse hier im Forum zum Thema Klage, oder gibt's bei euch bis jetzt auch noch nix zu berichten?

----------


## STREBER20

@Jaki: nope...

Heute war der Errterungstermin in Halle. Wei jemand zufllig das Ergebnis?

----------


## Gast47

Aus Grnden, die ich hier im Forum nicht verffentlichen darf, muss ich allmeine geposteten Beitrge komplett editieren !


Ich hoffe ihr habt Verstndnis !   :Friedenstaube:

----------


## STREBER20

aha, danke STB fr deine Infos!

Und was ist nun mit dem Losen in Jena? Du hattest letzten Freitag geschrieben, dass der Lostermin fr die 4 Pltze noch unbestimmt ist. Weit du hierzu noch etwas neues?

----------


## Kat87

Hui Hamburg hat 22 Pltze rausgegeben...
verstehe das mit dem NCQ AdH eh nicht...hmpf

----------


## Gast47

Aus Grnden, die ich hier im Forum nicht verffentlichen darf, muss ich allmeine geposteten Beitrge komplett editieren !


Ich hoffe ihr habt Verstndnis !   :Friedenstaube:

----------


## STREBER20

Naja, ich dachte mal, dass ich bei Jena nachfrage, weil du das ja bereits am Freitag Abend gepostet hast und die Uni Jena innerhalb einer bestimmten Frist gelost haben muss.

Okay, danke!

----------


## borgia

das mit den 4 pltzen auf 19 leute in jena bezog sich auf klinik-pltze....

----------


## STREBER20

sicher? woher weit du das? und wieviele gibts frs 1.Fachsemester?

----------


## borgia

wei ich aus meiner anwalts-info und die ist vom 1.10.
ich vermute, dass ber pltze zum 1.fs nichts entschieden ist.

----------


## Gast47

Aus Grnden, die ich hier im Forum nicht verffentlichen darf, muss ich allmeine geposteten Beitrge komplett editieren !


Ich hoffe ihr habt Verstndnis !   :Friedenstaube:

----------


## borgia

naja bei mir steht klinik. die info ist aber schon ber nen monat alt. die verlosung hat bestimmt schon lang statt gefunden.

----------


## Sirat

4 Platze fur wie viele hundert  Klager?

----------


## STREBER20

Also STB hat letzten Freitag geschrieben, dass fr das 1. Fachsem. in Jena 4 Pltze unter 19 Antragstellern vergeben werden. Habt ihr dieselbe Quelle (denselben Rechtsanwalt)? Dann knnte sich das leicht aufklren...

und verlost scheinen die Pltze noch nicht zu sein, da der Termin noch nicht feststand...

@borgia: am 1.10. hat dir das der Anwalt geschrieben? STB hat das mit den 4 Pltzen Anfang November geschrieben!

----------


## Gast47

Aus Grnden, die ich hier im Forum nicht verffentlichen darf, muss ich allmeine geposteten Beitrge komplett editieren !


Ich hoffe ihr habt Verstndnis !   :Friedenstaube:

----------


## Gast47

Aus Grnden, die ich hier im Forum nicht verffentlichen darf, muss ich allmeine geposteten Beitrge komplett editieren !


Ich hoffe ihr habt Verstndnis !   :Friedenstaube:

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

> Ich wrde mein ganzes Vermgen fr diesen Platz hergeben....


Nen ordentlichen Teil davon gibst du ja wahrscheinlich eh schon fr die Klage her, oder?  :hmmm...:

----------


## Linda.1001

> Ich wrde mein ganzes Vermgen fr diesen Platz hergeben....



Ich nicht,ok,nen Teil habe ich schon zum Fenster rausgeschmissen, aber wenns dieses Semester nichts wird mit der Klage heissts fr mich back to the roots...  :Keks:

----------


## Kkitty19

Wie hoch sind denn die Chancen sich bei zahnmedizin einne platz einzuklagen??Wenn man sich so die Sieten der Anwlte ansieht,dann sieht das ja immer sehr rosig aus...aber....Was ich dann hier teils lese....Wrdet ihr es empfehlen zu klagen?

----------


## Alex84

Tja, ich habe schon mein ganzes Vermgen fr nen Medizin Platz gegeben, hab nur trotzdem noch keinen   :kotzen:  

Alex

----------


## VERITAS

> Tja, ich habe schon mein ganzes Vermgen fr nen Medizin Platz gegeben, hab nur trotzdem noch keinen


Alex vielleicht wirst du in Dsseldorf gelost, oder dein Brief aus jena ist schon unterwegs, es muss j schlielich mal ein "gerechtes" Los fallen...  :Top:

----------


## Sirat

> Ich nicht,ok,nen Teil habe ich schon zum Fenster rausgeschmissen, aber wenns dieses Semester nichts wird mit der Klage heissts fr mich back to the roots...


Ach,das ist doch viel zu schade.Die 4 Wartesemester machens doch auch nicht mehr schlimmer!

----------


## Puy de Dme

Hi, ich habe heute Post von meinem Anwalt bekommen. Daraus geht hervor, dass , wie schon vorher geschrieben, in Leipzig 27 Studienpltze unter den Klgern am 9.11. verlost werden und man am 12.11. darber informiert wird, ob man einen Studienplatz bekommen hat. Weiterhin steht dort, dass die Uni ausdrcklich versichert habe, dass die ausgelosten Studienbewerber in den laufenden Jahrgang ohne Nachteile integriert werden. Zu Halle steht, dass auf dringendes Anraten des Gerichts smtliche Antragssteller einen Vergleich zur Verlosung von 40 weiteren Studienpltzen  zugestimmt htten, die Uni damit aber nicht einvrstanden gewesen wre und das Gericht die Antrge nunmehr bescheiden msse. Dies werde voraussichtlich in den nchsten 2-3 Wochen geschehen. Wie "bescheidet" das Gericht denn nun? Wird als Kriterium die Durchschnittsnote herangezogen?   :Nixweiss:

----------


## Alex84

> Alex vielleicht wirst du in Dsseldorf gelost, oder dein Brief aus jena ist schon unterwegs, es muss j schlielich mal ein "gerechtes" Los fallen...


Vielleicht Veritas, aber da mache ich mir ja eigentlich auch keine Hoffnungen mehr (obwohl ich finde die knnten mich als Dsseldorfer ruhig mal ziehen... so als Heimvorteil   :Grinnnss!:  )
Naja, ein paar Losverfahren sind ja noch, vielleicht haben wir ja doch entgegen jeder naturwissenschaftlicher Grundgesetze irgendwie mal Glck.. oder wenigstens einer von uns beiden  ::-winky:

----------


## VERITAS

Genau auch ein blindes Huhn findet mal ein Korn   :bhh:  

Das mit Dsseldorf wre in der Tat super bei dir, so als Wiedergutmachung fr das Pech die letzten Jahre...   :hmmm...:

----------


## FuB4r

hat jemand schon was aus Leipzig gehrt??? 
mein Briefkasten war heute leider leer, ich hoffe mal weil die noch nich gelost haben...

----------


## Sirat

Leipzig sind wie gesagt ca. 800 Klager auf 27 Platze,steht auch hier im Thread so.Heute wurde dort gelost.Am 12.11,Montag,gibt die Uni die Infos raus.Da sollte dein Anwalt dich anrufen falls du was hast.Also 12.11 sollte man bescheid bekommen.Da steht es zumindest fest.

Alles gute.

cheers

----------


## Gast47

Aus Grnden, die ich hier im Forum nicht verffentlichen darf, muss ich allmeine geposteten Beitrge komplett editieren !


Ich hoffe ihr habt Verstndnis !   :Friedenstaube:

----------


## Daviddd

Fr Leipzig wrde man erst nchste Woche Bescheid bekommen, oder?

----------


## STREBER20

ich hab auch nix bekommen...

wieso nchste woche? httest du nen platz dort bekommen, wsstest du jetzt schon bescheid...

----------


## FuB4r

@ STB:
das is doch ein zitat von deinem anwalt oder?
wenn von "unseren mandanten" die rede ist...
das wrde evtl. heien, dass fr andere noch hoffung besteht...

----------


## STREBER20

Also im Prinzip kann dir deine Frage keiner hier beantworten, aber ich vermute mal, dass es am 8.11. so abgelaufen ist:
Die haben die 27 Leutchen gelost, alle Anwlte informiert, deren Mandanten unter den 27 waren und die rufen dann _normalerweise unverzglich_ die Gelosten an. Ich denke nicht, dass wenn du bis heute nicht Bescheid bekommen hast, gelost wurdest.

----------


## Gast47

Aus Grnden, die ich hier im Forum nicht verffentlichen darf, muss ich allmeine geposteten Beitrge komplett editieren !


Ich hoffe ihr habt Verstndnis !   :Friedenstaube:

----------


## Kat87

War Leipzig durch einen Anwalt vertreten?

----------


## STREBER20

Ja, aber es wurde ein Vergleich geschlossen => Du musst die gegnerischen Anwaltskosten nicht bezahlen, lediglich Gerichtskosten

----------


## Sirat

Mein Anwalt hat mir per Brief geschrieben am 12.11 erreichbar zu sein,denn dann soll die Uni es bekannt geben.Keine Ahnung was jetzt stimmt.Er schrieb,dass die Verlosung am 9.11 war.

Zitat:  ..dieser sieht vor,dass am 9.11 unter allen Antragstellern ein Losverfahren stattfindent....eine Mitteilgun der Universitat wird es am 12.11 geben...erst zu diesem Zeitpunkt haben wir Kenntnis ob sie einen der verlosten Studienplatze erhalten haben...

cheers

----------


## STREBER20

mhm, schwer zu sagen, was denn nun stimmt, aber warum sollte dich dein Anwalt anlgen? Wre ja absurd und irgendwie auch sinnlos...

Ich les mal eben im Kaffeesatz: Soweit ich wei, ist Zimmerling der einzige RA, der vor dem Leipziger Gericht vorgetragen hat - alle anderen RAs profitieren quasi von seiner Arbeit (habe das mal in einer Info von Zimmerling an seine Mandanten gelesen, wo er andere RAs als sog. "Trittbrettfahrer" bezeichnet). Vielleicht benachrichtigt das Gericht demnach ihn als Erster und somit erfahren es auch seine Mandanten als Erster...wie gesagt, nur ne Spekulation, denn ich versteh es nicht so recht.

Demnach einfach abwarten, sptestens Montag hat man dann Gewissheit, was nun Sache is.

----------


## Sirat

So ist es.Spatestens nachste Woche wirds Klarheit geben.

cheers

----------


## chrisLE

hi @ STREBER:  naja, korrekt ist es zumindest nicht...   im Vergleich steht wrtlich "sptestens bis zum 9. Verlosung, zum 12. Mitteilung",      aber deutliche Tendenz zu frherer Verlosung/Mitteilung. Hauptaufwand ist dabei offensichtlich das Abstimmen/Gegenchecken der vielen Listen vor dem Verlosen , dass auch niemand "vergessen" wird...     

zum Thema Trittbrettfahrer: Sicherlich sind nach meiner Einschtzung Zimmerling und Brehm mit die am erfahrensten und kundigsten Kenner der Materie, und haben aufgrund der langjhrigen Befassung echten Langzeithintergrund. Da is es sicherlich frustierend, inhaltlich wohl mageblich zum Ergebnis beizusteuern, und dann partizipieren Anwlte, die z.t. seit Jahren nicht einmal zu den Terminen erscheinen,  genauso .  
Allerdings gibt es Urteile, die das "Entdeckerprinzip" eben nicht zugestehen.

mfg
chris





> mhm, schwer zu sagen, was denn nun stimmt, aber warum sollte dich dein Anwalt anlgen? Wre ja absurd und irgendwie auch sinnlos...
> 
> Ich les mal eben im Kaffeesatz: Soweit ich wei, ist Zimmerling der einzige RA, der vor dem Leipziger Gericht vorgetragen hat - alle anderen RAs profitieren quasi von seiner Arbeit (habe das mal in einer Info von Zimmerling an seine Mandanten gelesen, wo er andere RAs als sog. "Trittbrettfahrer" bezeichnet). Vielleicht benachrichtigt das Gericht demnach ihn als Erster und somit erfahren es auch seine Mandanten als Erster...wie gesagt, nur ne Spekulation, denn ich versteh es nicht so recht.
> 
> Demnach einfach abwarten, sptestens Montag hat man dann Gewissheit, was nun Sache is.


  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## STREBER20

Wie gesagt: sptestens bis zum 12.11. erfolgen die Mitteilungen. Du weit genauso wenig wie ich, ob die Uni Leipzig bereits *alle* Rechtsanwlte, deren Mandanten einen Platz bekamen, informiert hat.

----------


## Daviddd

d.h. man kann nchste Woche noch fr Leipzig eine Zusage erhalten?

----------


## FuB4r

Das wre wohl theoretisch noch mglich.

----------


## medica2007

wie wrdet ihr die chancen bei einer Klage gegen die uni wrzburg einschtzen? Wie war's denn die jahre davor? (ich wei dass geht jetzt an dem Thema Leipzig vorbei   :Nixweiss:  , aber wo soll ich's sonst stellen?!).

----------


## STREBER20

Kurz und knapp: nicht erfolgversprechend

Im SS 2007 wurden in Wrzburg 0 Pltze erklagt.

----------


## medica2007

na ja, sim SS gibt's ja wie shon vorher gesagt zu viele bewerber gegenber zu wenigen Studienpltzen! Trotzdem Danke fr deine Einschtzung! Abwarten und tee trinken!! und ide hoffnung nie verlieren.  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:   .

----------


## FuB4r

wie bereits vorhergesagt is leipzig schon durch.
im forum von leipzig-medizin.de is samstag abend einer aufgetaucht, der nachimmatrikuliert wurde. und da es kein losverfahren gab, is ja klar wo der seinen platz her hat.
schade...

----------


## Gast47

Aus Grnden, die ich hier im Forum nicht verffentlichen darf, muss ich allmeine geposteten Beitrge komplett editieren !


Ich hoffe ihr habt Verstndnis !   :Friedenstaube:

----------


## STREBER20

Mein Tipp: Die knnen sich wiederum nicht einigen, sodass das Gericht Ende November bzw. Anfang Dezember eine Entscheidung fllen wird.

----------


## Gast47

Aus Grnden, die ich hier im Forum nicht verffentlichen darf, muss ich allmeine geposteten Beitrge komplett editieren !


Ich hoffe ihr habt Verstndnis !   :Friedenstaube:  .

----------


## STREBER20

N, war letztes Jahr nicht so, aber is ja auch egal...ich glaub jedenfalls nicht an nen Vergleich

----------


## Sirat

Meine Infos von Halle sind,dass es erst Anfang Dezember den Vergleich geben wird.Erwartet sind 45-50 Platze,vielleicht zu optimistisch.Klager ca. 400,das sind meine Infos.

Was jetzt stimmt,keine Ahnung.Aber 2 Wochen Unterschied zwischen den Terminen ist schon grosser Unterschied.

cheers

----------


## STREBER20

Dein Anwalt hat auch behauptet, dass er Montags die Ergebnisse aus dem Losverfahren in Leipzig bekommt und dabei gabs schon Leute, die am Samstag den Bescheid bekommen haben....

----------


## meiro

Also laut meinem Anwalt, war in Halle letzte Woche der Errterungstermin.
Die Uni wollte max. 20 Pltze verlosen, die Anwlte aber 40-50.
Da sie sich nicht einigen konnten, entscheidet ende November das Gericht wieviele Pltze es gibt, laut meinem Anwalt erwartet er so 30-40 Pltze.

meiro

----------


## Gast47

Aus Grnden, die ich hier im Forum nicht verffentlichen darf, muss ich allmeine geposteten Beitrge komplett editieren !


Ich hoffe ihr habt Verstndnis !   :Friedenstaube:

----------


## STREBER20

Sirat hab ich gemeint.

@STB: mit wievielen Pltzen rechnet dein Anwalt in Halle und wieviele Klger gibts dort?

----------


## Gast47

Aus Grnden, die ich hier im Forum nicht verffentlichen darf, muss ich allmeine geposteten Beitrge komplett editieren !


Ich hoffe ihr habt Verstndnis !   :Friedenstaube:

----------


## STREBER20

Ich wei es irgendwie auch nicht so recht. Erst dachte ich, dass kein Vergleich zustande kam in Halle, aber sicher bin ich mir nicht.
Achja, in Halle besteht die Besonderheit, dass die Pltze nicht automatisch unter allen Antragstellern verlost werden, sondern hier differenziert wird, welcher Anwalt am besten argumentiert. Demnach werden auch die Pltze vergeben.

Also dann gibts in Halle sagen wir mal etwas weniger als 400 Klger frs 1. Fachsemester.

@STB: Mit wievieln Pltzen rechnet er? ca. 50?

----------


## Gast47

Aus Grnden, die ich hier im Forum nicht verffentlichen darf, muss ich allmeine geposteten Beitrge komplett editieren !


Ich hoffe ihr habt Verstndnis !   :Friedenstaube:

----------


## Puy de Dme

> ...der nchste Erorterungstermin ist am 16.11.2007 (Halle). Das ist ein Freitag, d.h. der Ausgang der Verhandlung werden wir erst am 19.11 also den Montag erfahren. Es sei denn einer geht hin und berichtet aus erster Hand...
> Man ich kanns kaum erwarten, aber ich setze in Halle auch keine groen Hoffnungen


Ich werd mal versuchen, hinzugehen. Wann genau ist der Termin?

----------


## STREBER20

Diesen Freitag is dort der 2. Errterungstermin. Nhere Infos hab ich nicht.

----------


## Gast47

Aus Grnden, die ich hier im Forum nicht verffentlichen darf, muss ich allmeine geposteten Beitrge komplett editieren !


Ich hoffe ihr habt Verstndnis !   :Friedenstaube:

----------


## CaliforniaKicky

hello!

wisst ihr vielleicht wieviele Pltze in Halle  im 3. FS vergeben werden?

----------


## Gast47

Aus Grnden, die ich hier im Forum nicht verffentlichen darf, muss ich allmeine geposteten Beitrge komplett editieren !


Ich hoffe ihr habt Verstndnis !   :Friedenstaube:

----------


## CaliforniaKicky

@ STB: danke fr die schnelle antwort!aber was hat die frhere Antragsfrist mit den zu vergebenden Pltzen zu tun?

----------


## Gast47

Aus Grnden, die ich hier im Forum nicht verffentlichen darf, muss ich allmeine geposteten Beitrge komplett editieren !


Ich hoffe ihr habt Verstndnis !   :Friedenstaube:

----------


## CaliforniaKicky

das mit der Anklagefrist verstehe ich schon, hab ja selbst 2 Antrge bis zum 15. 07 stellen mssen, aber ich kann mir so gar nciht vorstellen das einige Trolle von Antragsteller solche Klagefristen versumen? wenn dann wolh nur die, die ohne anwalt klagen oder?

----------


## Gast47

Aus Grnden, die ich hier im Forum nicht verffentlichen darf, muss ich allmeine geposteten Beitrge komplett editieren !


Ich hoffe ihr habt Verstndnis !   :Friedenstaube:

----------


## STREBER20

Frs 1. Fachsemester msstens dann ca. 396 Klger sein oder?

----------


## CaliforniaKicky

ok., warum das so unterschiedlich ist kann ich auch nicht sagen.  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Gast47

Aus Grnden, die ich hier im Forum nicht verffentlichen darf, muss ich allmeine geposteten Beitrge komplett editieren !


Ich hoffe ihr habt Verstndnis !   :Friedenstaube:

----------


## STREBER20

Ich frag mich nur, wanns endlich in Jena ein Ergebnis gibt. Frs 5.Fachsemester is der Vergleich schon durch und frs 1. dauerts wie immer ewig   :Nixweiss:

----------


## Jauheliha

Ich glaube aber, dass die Verwaltungsgerichte diese Frist festlegen...
Ich hatte ja auch ohne Anwalt geklagt, und auch einmal die Frist verpeilt  :Blush: 
Schn bld! Aber immerhin hat's nix gekostet...

----------


## CaliforniaKicky

@Jauheliha: hehe, genau solche meinte ich.  :hmmm...:   aber ich denke schon dass die Anwlte doch einen informieren wenn man klagen mchte oder nicht? Also meine haben schon gesagt bis wann der Antrag weg sein muss.  :hmmm...:

----------


## Gast47

Aus Grnden, die ich hier im Forum nicht verffentlichen darf, muss ich allmeine geposteten Beitrge komplett editieren !


Ich hoffe ihr habt Verstndnis !   :Friedenstaube:

----------


## Linda.1001

> @Jauheliha: hehe, genau solche meinte ich.   aber ich denke schon dass die Anwlte doch einen informieren wenn man klagen mchte oder nicht? Also meine haben schon gesagt bis wann der Antrag weg sein muss.


es is immer irgendwie so um den 15. oder den 1. , 1-2Monate vor ZVS-Studienplatzvergabe.

Also zu diesem WS wars der 1. Okt.

Aber der Antrag muss ja FORM und FRISTGERECHT gestellt werden. Wie sieht der denn dann formgerecht aus?

----------


## Gast47

Aus Grnden, die ich hier im Forum nicht verffentlichen darf, muss ich allmeine geposteten Beitrge komplett editieren !


Ich hoffe ihr habt Verstndnis !   :Friedenstaube:

----------


## Linda.1001

> http://www.asta-uhh.de/uploads/media...ung2007_01.pdf
> 
> Du msstest deine Antwort aus dem o.g. Link bekommen. Der Asta der Uni HH gibt dir fertige Formulare fr eine Studienplatzklage. Form kannst du daraus ersehen, jedoch die Frist ist ja wie gesagt von Uni zu Uni unterschiedlich.


Oh cool, danke dir!   :Top:

----------


## STREBER20

holla die Faldfee! heute gehts ja echt ab hier!   :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  

Unser Thread hat schon ganze 4 Bewertungssterne! Immer schn bewerten, dass wir auf die max. 5 kommen   :hmmm...:

----------


## Gast47

Aus Grnden, die ich hier im Forum nicht verffentlichen darf, muss ich allmeine geposteten Beitrge komplett editieren !


Ich hoffe ihr habt Verstndnis !   :Friedenstaube:

----------


## STREBER20

Dann wollen wir mal hoffen, dass es dieses Jahr ein hnlich gutes Ergebnis in Halle geben wird!

----------


## STREBER20

Apropos Halle: Meinem Anwalt ist kein zweiter Errterungstermin bekannt...

----------


## Gast47

Aus Grnden, die ich hier im Forum nicht verffentlichen darf, muss ich allmeine geposteten Beitrge komplett editieren !


Ich hoffe ihr habt Verstndnis !   :Friedenstaube:

----------


## STREBER20

Und ich habe, lieber STB, nur das zitiert, was mein Anwalt geschrieben hat.

Wenn er schreibt "bis zum 16.11.", wieso ist dann gleichzeitig am 16.11. ein Errterungstermin?

----------


## Gast47

Aus Grnden, die ich hier im Forum nicht verffentlichen darf, muss ich allmeine geposteten Beitrge komplett editieren !


Ich hoffe ihr habt Verstndnis !   :Friedenstaube:

----------


## Gast47

Aus Grnden, die ich hier im Forum nicht verffentlichen darf, muss ich allmeine geposteten Beitrge komplett editieren !


Ich hoffe ihr habt Verstndnis !   :Friedenstaube:

----------


## Linda.1001

Zahmedizin in Dsseldorf.... Studienplatzklage erfolglos weil...

'das Gericht seine Auffasung zur Lehrverpflichtung von verschiedenen bei der Universitt beschftigten Personen gendert hat.' Zitat Ende

 :grrrr....:  

So ein Mist....die ndern ihr Auffassung...aber klar,natrlich gerade in den Semester in dem ich klage....hahaha  :kotzen:

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

> Zahmedizin in Dsseldorf.... Studienplatzklage erfolglos weil...
> 
> 'das Gericht seine Auffasung zur Lehrverpflichtung von verschiedenen bei der Universitt beschftigten Personen gendert hat.' Zitat Ende
> 
>  
> 
> So ein Mist....die ndern ihr Auffassung...aber klar,natrlich gerade in den Semester in dem ich klage....hahaha



NRW wird generell nicht wirklich was rumkommen.

----------


## Sirat

Wo sonst?Ausser dem Osten.

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

Naja, da bert einen eigentlich der Anwalt, aber gibt schon einige Unis wo die Chancen eigentlich recht gut stehen... Ok, jetzt nicht wirklich gut, aber halt vielleicht so bei 5-10%  :hmmm...:

----------


## Linda.1001

> Wo sonst?Ausser dem Osten.


Wie? Habt ihr alle nur im Osten geklagt?

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

> Wie? Habt ihr alle nur im Osten geklagt?


Nein, liegt nicht an Ost und West, wird wohl eher an der Rechtsprechung der einzelnen Gerichte liegen... Saarbrcken ist beispielsweise eine westdeutsche Uni an der immer sehr viele Klger unterkamen, ka ob das immer noch so ist, das ist aber eigentlich die Arbeit des Anwalts lohnende Unis von nicht lohnenden Unis zu unterscheiden und einen zu beraten.
Wenn man unbedingt will, dann klagt der Anwalt natrlich auch in NRW, ein kompetenter und seriser Anwalt sagt aber dazu, dass da nix bei rauskommen wird.

----------


## Linda.1001

> Nein, liegt nicht an Ost und West, wird wohl eher an der Rechtsprechung der einzelnen Gerichte liegen... Saarbrcken ist beispielsweise eine westdeutsche Uni an der immer sehr viele Klger unterkamen, ka ob das immer noch so ist, das ist aber eigentlich die Arbeit des Anwalts lohnende Unis von nicht lohnenden Unis zu unterscheiden und einen zu beraten.
> Wenn man unbedingt will, dann klagt der Anwalt natrlich auch in NRW, ein kompetenter und seriser Anwalt sagt aber dazu, dass da nix bei rauskommen wird.



Dann hab ich anscheinend keinen serisen Anwalt, das ist die zweite Klagewelle, bei der er mich nicht richtig beraten hat.   :grrrr....:  

Nchstes Mal klage ich alleine...  :Traurig:

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

> Dann hab ich anscheinend keinen serisen Anwalt, das ist die zweite Klagewelle, bei der er mich nicht richtig beraten hat.   
> 
> Nchstes Mal klage ich alleine...


Naja, mit 6 Wartesemestern weiss ich gar nicht, ob sich das bei dir noch lohnen wird... im Normalfall kann man sowieso erst im auf die Klage folgenden Semester oder Jahr anfangen.
Ich werde jedenfalls nicht mehr klagen und warte dann noch die wohl restlichen 1,5 Jahre, war meiner Meinung nach auch eher ein Fehler, dass ich berhaupt nochmal geklagt habe.

----------


## Linda.1001

> Naja, mit 6 Wartesemestern weiss ich gar nicht, ob sich das bei dir noch lohnen wird... im Normalfall kann man sowieso erst im auf die Klage folgenden Semester oder Jahr anfangen.
> Ich werde jedenfalls nicht mehr klagen und warte dann noch die wohl restlichen 1,5 Jahre, war meiner Meinung nach auch eher ein Fehler, dass ich berhaupt nochmal geklagt habe.


Weisst Du, ob der Wartezeit NC nicht auf 14 WS steigt wie bei dem in Psychologie?  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

> Weisst Du, ob der Wartezeit NC nicht auf 14 WS steigt wie bei dem in Psychologie?


Naja, davon gehe ich eigentlich nicht aus... die letzten Anstiege der Wartezeit waren ja auch zum Groteil auf Krzungen der Wartezeitquote zurckzufhren.
Ich bin aber mittlerweile zu der Einsicht gekommen, dass es sinnvoller ist zu warten und dann an eine wohnortnahe Uni zu kommen, statt zu klagen und vielleicht in Greifswald oder Halle zu landen und dann sozusagen "am Arsch der Welt" zu studieren und dann auch noch von Studenten oder Profs als Klger schief angeschaut zu werden.

----------


## Linda.1001

> Naja, davon gehe ich eigentlich nicht aus... die letzten Anstiege der Wartezeit waren ja auch zum Groteil auf Krzungen der Wartezeitquote zurckzufhren.
> Ich bin aber mittlerweile zu der Einsicht gekommen, dass es sinnvoller ist zu warten und dann an eine wohnortnahe Uni zu kommen, statt zu klagen und vielleicht in Greifswald oder Halle zu landen und dann sozusagen "am Arsch der Welt" zu studieren und dann auch noch von Studenten oder Profs als Klger schief angeschaut zu werden.


Hab nur ein meiner Nhe geklagt. 
 :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Gast47

Aus Grnden, die ich hier im Forum nicht verffentlichen darf, muss ich allmeine geposteten Beitrge komplett editieren !


Ich hoffe ihr habt Verstndnis !   :Friedenstaube:

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

> wenn du durch die Klage nen Platz erhalten httest, wrdest du heute nicht so denken !


Naja, wenn man direkt nach dem Abi durch Klage einen Platz bekommt, dann ist es was anderes, aber bei dem Gedanken mit ber 30 irgendwo zu studieren wo man keine Chance hat einen Tauschpartner zu finden und 6 Jahre 600km oder was weiss ich von der Heimat entfernt, dann ist das schon bld... aber naja, immer noch besser als Ungarn und so  :hmmm...:

----------


## Held vom Dienst

Ich htte da paar Frage, und wre dankbar wenn ihr die beantworten knnt.

Also zum Glck ist endlich das Studienplatz-Problem bei mir gelsst, aber jetzt kommen alle Rechnungen auf mich zu, und ich hab keine Ahnung wieviel das sein wird.
Hab bei 14 Unis geklagt. Aber bisher noch keine Rechnung von keinem Gericht erhalten.

Wisst ihr wieviel die Gerichtskosten betragen in etwa?

Und auch wieviel wenn man eine Klage zurckzieht (hab gehrt, dass es 1/3 - 1/2 der gesamtkosten betragen soll), da man bei ner anderen Uni Platz bekommen hat?

Was habt ihr fr Rechnungen von den Gerichten bekommen in vergangenen Verhandlungen?
Und wie lange dauert es bis die Rechnung von nem Gericht kommt? 


Drck die Daumen fr die die noch auf nem Platz warten.   :peng:

----------


## Sirat

Wenn man mehr als 10 Unis klagt,bleibt auch irgendwann nicht mehr viel anderes als NRW ubrig.Alle 8 Ostunis.Dann noch im Suden? Erlangen,Wurzburg vielleicht,oder Saarbrucken wie du sagst.Munchen und so gehen ja gar nicht.

cheers

----------


## Jaki

@Held vom Dienst:
1. Wo hast nen Platz bekommen?
2. Sowas wird doch vorher kalkuliert oder nicht? Frag den RA!

gru

----------


## Sirat

Guck doch in seinem Profil,in Leipzig wie es aussieht!

----------


## Puy de Dme

Hi, ich konnte heute leider nicht zum Verwaltungsgericht gehen. Wei jemand, ob was herausgekommen ist/ ob heute berhaupt was stattgefunden hat?

----------


## STREBER20

nein, aber ich hoffe mal, dass es keinen Vergleich gab !

----------


## Henning86

Hey! Ich hab heut ne Zulassung fr Ulm gekriegt. JUHU, das warten hat ein Ende!  Zwar nur Teilstudienplatz aber egal. 
Hat sonst noch jemand ne Zusage? Man knnte sich dann ja mal absprechen wie es weitergeht....  
Allen anderen drck ich weiterhin ganz fest die Daumen.

----------


## STREBER20

ber Klage oder Losverfahren?

----------


## Henning86

Klage

----------


## luftikuss*

Puh, Ulm... ich will dir ja keine Angst machen, aber da sind von 28 Leuten 18 geflogen letztes Semester.
Und Halle wird auch wieder ne Menge raushauen dieses Jahr   :kotzen:  
Ich wnsch euch viel Glck, dass es euch nicht passiert!

----------


## STREBER20

Zu diesem Wintersemester oder noch von letztem? Und wieviele Pltze gabs dort eigentlich?

----------


## Henning86

ne zu diesem wintersemester 07/08. Soviel ich wei sinds glaub ich 8.

----------


## STREBER20

oh, nicht gerade viele. Und wieviele Klger gabs in Ulm (falls du das ca. weit)?

----------


## Henning86

ne sorry, wei ich nich. 
@ luftikuss: oh das hrt sich ja echt bel an, hoffe mal, das is dieses semester anders.....

----------


## Gast47

Aus Grnden, die ich hier im Forum nicht verffentlichen darf, muss ich allmeine geposteten Beitrge komplett editieren !


Ich hoffe ihr habt Verstndnis !   :Friedenstaube:

----------


## CaliforniaKicky

@ Henning86: seltsam nur dass auf der Seite des Verwaltungsgerichtes noch nix ber einen Entscheid in Ulm steht.

----------


## luftikuss*

Wenn es nur acht waren, wirds vielleicht gar nicht so enden. Letztes Jahr waren es ja 20 mehr...
Oh man, Leute, Klagen ist der letzte Mist! Aber ich bin auch frustriert, aber mit einem blauen Auge aus der Sache rausgekommen...   :Keks:

----------


## STREBER20

@STB: Weil bei nem Vergleich mit Sicherheit weniger Pltze rauskommen. Soll doch das Gericht entscheiden...

----------


## luftikuss*

Ernsthaft: lieber einen Vergleich!!! Ohne Vergleich gehen die Unis in Gegenklage und schmeien wieder ein paar raus... und das Risiko wollt ihr doch auch nicht, oder? N Kumpel von mir war bei der Verhandlung in Halle dabei... die kicken zu 100% ein paar wieder raus. Die machen so dicht seit letztem Jahr und gehen nichtmal auf Vergleiche mehr ein!

----------


## Held vom Dienst

Hey Leute irgend einer von euch wird doch sicher schon mindestens eine Rechnung von einem Gericht bekommen haben, bitte sagt mir was ein Gericht fr eine Klage im Durchschnitt verlangt.
Und wie lange brauchen die Gerichte meistens bis sie ihre Rechnung losschicken?

----------


## STREBER20

man frag doch bei solchen Sachen einfach den Anwalt! dafr is er da, denn du hast ihn schlielich bezahlt...

P.S.: hab auch noch keine Gerichtskostenrechnung bekommen.

----------


## Jaki

> man frag doch bei solchen Sachen einfach den Anwalt! dafr is er da, denn du hast ihn schlielich bezahlt...
> 
> P.S.: hab auch noch keine Gerichtskostenrechnung bekommen.


Dem kann ich nur beipflichten!

----------


## Gast47

Aus Grnden, die ich hier im Forum nicht verffentlichen darf, muss ich allmeine geposteten Beitrge komplett editieren !


Ich hoffe ihr habt Verstndnis !   :Friedenstaube:

----------


## STREBER20

363? Sind die Spasten bescheuert oder was? Sonst liegen die doch immer so bei 121,50...manchmal auch 181,50...

----------


## Gast47

Aus Grnden, die ich hier im Forum nicht verffentlichen darf, muss ich allmeine geposteten Beitrge komplett editieren !


Ich hoffe ihr habt Verstndnis !   :Friedenstaube:

----------


## STREBER20

Der Streitwert liegt relativ oft bei 5000. Die 363 werden daraus resultieren, dass in HD nicht allzu viele klagen und somit jeder einzelne mehr bezahlen muss.

Hat dein Anwalt schon geschrieben, was beim 2. E--Termin in HAL rausgekommen is?

----------


## Gast47

Aus Grnden, die ich hier im Forum nicht verffentlichen darf, muss ich allmeine geposteten Beitrge komplett editieren !


Ich hoffe ihr habt Verstndnis !   :Friedenstaube:

----------


## Sirat

Soweit mir bekannt wird es bei Halle erst Anfang Dezember einen Vergleich geben,wie vorher bereits gesagt.Lets c

----------


## STREBER20

Nochmal zu den 363 ne mgliche Erklrung:
"Ab 01.07.2004 hat sich das Gerichtskostenrecht gendert. Deshalb besteht bei diesen Universitten die Gefahr, dass ein Gerichtskostenvorschuss - 3fache Hhe - ber 363 Euro verlangt wird. Da letztendlich aber nur eine Gebhr entsteht, wird dann zu einem spteren Zeitpunkt 2/3 der vorgenannten Betrge wieder zurckerstattet. D.h. im Ergebnis fallen dann nur "121 bzw. 80" Euro an. Allerdings haben in letzter Zeit die Gerichte davon abgesehen, einen solchen Vorschuss geltend zu machen."

----------


## Gast47

Aus Grnden, die ich hier im Forum nicht verffentlichen darf, muss ich allmeine geposteten Beitrge komplett editieren !


Ich hoffe ihr habt Verstndnis !   :Friedenstaube:

----------


## Sirat

Ok.I understand.

----------


## CaliforniaKicky

sagt mal, angenommen man bekommt einen Platz an ner Uni die einen Streitwert von 5000-, hat, muss man dann als Gewinner des Verfahrens dann nicht eigentlich von den Gerichtskosten befreit werden? es zahlt doch nur die Partei die verloren hat oder nicht.

----------


## Jauheliha

Denke schon... ich hab jedenfalls nix bezahlt. Auer bei einem Vergleich, da wird dann meistens vereinbart, dass der Klger das zahlt.

----------


## bubi87

Ich habe noch einige Fragen bezglich Leipzig. Dort ist ja bekanntlich vor einer Woche das Losverfahren abgelaufen. Heit das fr den Klger nun, dass dort keine Chance mehr besteht oder beginnt jetzt das eigentliche Verfahren? Es heit ja, dass man eigentlich auf verdeckte Kapazitten klagt... deswegen auch meine Frage.

----------


## Linda.1001

> sagt mal, angenommen man bekommt einen Platz an ner Uni die einen Streitwert von 5000-, hat, muss man dann als Gewinner des Verfahrens dann nicht eigentlich von den Gerichtskosten befreit werden? es zahlt doch nur die Partei die verloren hat oder nicht.


So wie ich das verstanden habe, werden die Kosten dann der gegnerischen Partei aufs Auge gedrckt.   :Grinnnss!:  Also der Uni.

----------


## bubi87

Ich habe noch einige Fragen bezglich Leipzig. Dort ist ja bekanntlich vor einer Woche das Losverfahren abgelaufen. Heit das fr den Klger nun, dass dort keine Chance mehr besteht oder beginnt jetzt das eigentliche Verfahren? Es heit ja, dass man eigentlich auf verdeckte Kapazitten klagt... deswegen auch meine Frage.

nochmal... damit meine frage nicht untergeht..

----------


## STREBER20

Du brauchst nicht alles zweimal schreiben, deinen Beitrag hat niemand berlesen...
Zu deiner Frage: Leipzig ist abgeschlossen.

----------


## febee

hallo!

kann mir jemanden vielleicht eine seite empflehen wo man die zum verklagen aussichtsreichen Unis mal "abchecken" kann? z.B. wie ist es in Kiel....

wre echt total cool.
ach ja es geht brigens um 's erste fachsemester.

upps kann es sein dass ich flach gepostet hab? was ich mach denn nun peinlich....  ::-angel:

----------


## FuB4r

Wei eigentlich jemand was von Gieen bzw. wie es dort die letzten Jahre abgelaufen ist?

----------


## Linda.1001

> Wei eigentlich jemand was von Gieen bzw. wie es dort die letzten Jahre abgelaufen ist?


Also ich hab letztes Semester geklagt und es nichts dabei herumgekommen..  :Traurig:  

Keine gute Idee...

----------


## Linda.1001

> hallo!
> 
> kann mir jemanden vielleicht eine seite empflehen wo man die zum verklagen aussichtsreichen Unis mal "abchecken" kann? z.B. wie ist es in Kiel....
> 
> wre echt total cool.
> ach ja es geht brigens um 's erste fachsemester.
> 
> upps kann es sein dass ich flach gepostet hab? was ich mach denn nun peinlich....



Nee, dann bruchten wir ja keine Anwlte   :Meine Meinung:  wenn wir wssen, wo es am aussichtsreichsten wren, leider.
Cool wre das bestimmt, es gibts nur leider nicht, das msste Dir wenn dein Anwalt sagen knnen.

----------


## Pampelmuse

> Nee, dann bruchten wir ja keine Anwlte   wenn wir wssen, wo es am aussichtsreichsten wren, leider.
> Cool wre das bestimmt, es gibts nur leider nicht, das msste Dir wenn dein Anwalt sagen knnen.



Ich kenne jemanden, die wre in Berlin, Freiburg UND Mnchen reingekommen!!! Alles nicht gerade unbeliebte Unis...

----------


## Linda.1001

> Ich kenne jemanden, die wre in Berlin, Freiburg UND Mnchen reingekommen!!! Alles nicht gerade unbeliebte Unis...


Wre oder ist?

EDIT: Mein Posting bezog sich auf die Frage ob es eine Website o.. gbe auf der man nachsehen knne, an welchen Unis es am aussichtsreichsten wre zu klagen, nicht darauf ob es an beliebten Unis erfolgversprechender sei.

----------


## mia84

so,guten tag.
ab heute mchte ich hier auch endlich etwas mitmischen.
habe schon seit lngerem smtliche diskussionen verfolgt,nur noch nicht die mue gehabt mich hier vernnftig anzumelden.
und ich habe gleich eine wichtige frage:
wie wre der studienbeginn nun bei einer einklage?ich meine,dieses semester ist schon soweit fortgeschritten,dass man unmglich die scheine nachholen kann!
und was passiert,wenn die uni an die man dann kme,nur wintersemester anbietet?
hat man dann 1 jahr "leerlauf"?oder macht man dann erst das 2.semester und dann das 1.,dann das 4. und dann das dritte?
kann mir nicht vorstellen,wie das funktionieren soll....  :Hh?:  
wrde mich riesig ber eine antwort freuen (alleine schon,weil es die erste wre)
gute nacht  :schnarch...:

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

> so,guten tag.
> ab heute mchte ich hier auch endlich etwas mitmischen.
> habe schon seit lngerem smtliche diskussionen verfolgt,nur noch nicht die mue gehabt mich hier vernnftig anzumelden.
> und ich habe gleich eine wichtige frage:
> wie wre der studienbeginn nun bei einer einklage?ich meine,dieses semester ist schon soweit fortgeschritten,dass man unmglich die scheine nachholen kann!
> und was passiert,wenn die uni an die man dann kme,nur wintersemester anbietet?
> hat man dann 1 jahr "leerlauf"?oder macht man dann erst das 2.semester und dann das 1.,dann das 4. und dann das dritte?
> kann mir nicht vorstellen,wie das funktionieren soll....  
> wrde mich riesig ber eine antwort freuen (alleine schon,weil es die erste wre)
> gute nacht


I.d.R. hat man bei Unis, die nur zum Wintersemester einen Studienstart anbieten, ein Jahr Leerlauf... Bei denen frs Sommersemester geht es dann schon im Sommersemester los.

----------


## Gast47

Aus Grnden, die ich hier im Forum nicht verffentlichen darf, muss ich allmeine geposteten Beitrge komplett editieren !


Ich hoffe ihr habt Verstndnis !   :Friedenstaube:

----------


## Puy de Dme

Ne, scheint wohl nix gewesen zu sein.

----------


## Gast47

Aus Grnden, die ich hier im Forum nicht verffentlichen darf, muss ich allmeine geposteten Beitrge komplett editieren !


Ich hoffe ihr habt Verstndnis !   :Friedenstaube:

----------


## Puy de Dme

Meiner nicht.

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

> das kann doch nicht wahr sein ! 
> mein anwalt hat es im bericht geschrieben, dass am 16.11 der zweite errterungstermin stattfindet.


Hast du auch den Anwalt, der vom 09. bis zum 26.11. in der Karibik ist?  :hmmm...: 
Evtl. gibt es ja Neuigkeiten, wenn er wieder da ist.

----------


## CaliforniaDream

hallo,
rein interessehalber:
eine meiner bekannten klagt auch. schon 1,5 jahre erfolglos. sind beschwerden generell aussichtsreicher oder ist das genauso vergebene liebesmhe?

----------


## STREBER20

mhm schwierige Frage. Eine Beschwerde steht und fllt mit dem Anwalt. Wenn deine Bekannte einen Anwalt hat, der nicht fhig ist, in der 2. Instanz gut zu begrnden und zu argumentieren, bringt es nichts. Jedoch kommt es sicher auch auf die Uni an, denn wenns dort keine Pltze mehr gibt, kann der Anwalt noch so gut sein...

----------


## CaliforniaDream

aber ein guter anwalt wird doch nicht eine beschwerde einleiten wenn er keine aussicht auf erfolg sieht, oder? btw ich wei nicht welchen anwalt sie hat. ich kenn mich da sowieso nicht aus.

----------


## Alex84

Bei mir ist auch noch die Beschwerde Hannover vom WS 2006/07 offen... Ob da noch was rauskommt wei ich auch nicht. Wre aber schon geil oder? 06/07 geklagt und 08 anfangen   :Grinnnss!:  , wobei... ich wrde trotzdem vor Freude die Bude zusammenschreien   :Top:  

Alex

----------


## Dauerlufer

Hallo,ich wei nicht ob das hier so reinpasst:Was habt Ihr ungefhr pro Uni bezahlt an den Anwalt,wenn Ihr eine KLage zurckgezogen habt?

----------


## CaliforniaDream

ist das dann wie bei den eilverfahren so, dass ausgelost wird, oder bekommt durch die beschwerde dann jeder briggebliebene einen platz?

----------


## Sirat

Wie gesagt,es wurde mir vom Anwalt gesagt,dass mit einem erneuten Termin in Halle Anfang Dezember zu rechnen ist.Vorher gibt es am 29.11 noch Dresden.

cheers

----------


## STREBER20

Mir wurde etwas anderes gesagt und zwar, dass das Gericht Ende November/Anfang Dezember eine Entscheidung bekanntgibt.

----------


## Gast47

Aus Grnden, die ich hier im Forum nicht verffentlichen darf, muss ich allmeine geposteten Beitrge komplett editieren !


Ich hoffe ihr habt Verstndnis !   :Friedenstaube:

----------


## Sirat

> Mir wurde etwas anderes gesagt und zwar, dass das Gericht Ende November/Anfang Dezember eine Entscheidung bekanntgibt.


Das gleiche meinte ich doch auch   :Top:

----------


## Gast47

Aus Grnden, die ich hier im Forum nicht verffentlichen darf, muss ich allmeine geposteten Beitrge komplett editieren !


Ich hoffe ihr habt Verstndnis !   :Friedenstaube:

----------


## STREBER20

Ich hab noch nix bekommen, aber ist ja bekannt, dass das nicht einheitlich rausgeht. Also von den 363 bekommste definitiv zu einem spteren Zeitpunkt 2/3 zurck. Is eben ein "Gerichtskostenvorschuss".

----------


## Linda.1001

> habe heute ne Gerichtsrechnung vom VG Berlin bekommen i.H.v. 363


Was??   :Hh?:  Das ist aber ziemlich hoch.... Normalerweise sind die doch um 150-160 ...

----------


## STREBER20

Linda, lies mal, was ich geschrieben habe dazu......

----------


## Linda.1001

> Linda, lies mal, was ich geschrieben habe dazu......


achso das bezog sich darauf, jetzt verstehe ich   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Nico511

ist in bezug auf die charite schon was gelaufen ?
habe dort auch geklagt, aber informiert wurde ich da noch nicht von meinem anwalt...

----------


## Jaki

> Sehr geehrter Herr xxx, 
> 
> gerne gebe ich Ihnen einen kleinen "Zwischenstand" in Ihrem Verfahren. 
> 
> In Leipzig sind 27 Vollstudienpltze ausgeurteilt worden, die zwischenzeitlich schon alle vergeben worden sind. Sie hatten den Rangplatz 502 erhalten. 
> 
> Nchsten Donnerstag werde ich zu dem Errterungstermin nach Dresden fahren. Danach erhalten Sie Nachricht, wieviele Pltze dort herausgekommen sind. 
> 
> Die fr Sie eingeleiteten anderen Verfahren laufen weiterhin. Dort sind noch keine Entscheidungen getroffen worden. 
> ...


Berlin steht bei mir auch auf dem Programm. 
Da in der Mail noch nichts davon steht, denke ich, dass Berlin noch nicht abgeschlossen ist.

lg
Jakob

----------


## seine schnuckigkeit

klagen is doch echt auch nur glck, reine geldverschwendung meistens.

----------


## Jaki

> klagen is doch echt auch nur glck, reine geldverschwendung meistens.


Ich glaube deine Weisheiten sind hier gerade recht berflssig.
Keiner von uns denkt, dass das ne sichere Sache ist  :hmmm...: 
Aber was tut man nicht alles...
 :Friedenstaube:  

p.s.: hier noch ein paar Friedenstauben, damit Jauheliha mir nicht wieder PM's schreiben muss was ich fr ne groe Klappe htte :hmmm...: 




 :Friedenstaube:   :Friedenstaube:   :Friedenstaube:   :Friedenstaube:   :Friedenstaube:   :Friedenstaube:   :Friedenstaube:

----------


## STREBER20

Nchste Woche gibts ja in Dresden den Erterungstermin. Mit wievielen Pltzen rechnen eure Anwlte?

// Die Verfahren ziehen sich ja ewig hin..scheiss lahmarschigen Gerichte   :Oh nee...:

----------


## Linda.1001

Das ist doch normal so, auf BO und Essen darf ich wahrscheinlich bis nchstes Jahr warten...  :was ist das...?:

----------


## Nico511

ich hab heute ein schreiben bekommen, dass ich eine eidesstaatliche versicherung nach dresden schicken muss. hat das jeder bekommen ? wozu soll dass denn schon wieder gut sein ? is doch klar, dass ich keinen studienplatz habe, wenn ich klage...

----------


## Puy de Dme

Ich musste auch son Ding zum Anwalt schicken, durfte aber erst auf den 17.11. oder so datiert sein.

----------


## CaliforniaDream

wie ich das jetzt so sehe, nachdem ich ein bisschen was dazu gelesen habe, ist die chance ja eindeutig grer bei einem beschwerdeverfahren einen platz zu bekommen als bei einem eilverfahren.

----------


## CaliforniaDream

und was ist der unterschied zwischen einem beschwerdeverfahren und einem klageverfahren?

meine freundin sagt, sie htte noch 2 beschwerdeverfahren. 

aber was bitte ist nun ein klageverfahren? kommt das dann nach dem beschwerdeverfahren?

ist verwirrend.

----------


## Held vom Dienst

einfach deinen Anwalt fragen.  :hmmm...:

----------


## Gast47

Aus Grnden, die ich hier im Forum nicht verffentlichen darf, muss ich allmeine geposteten Beitrge komplett editieren !


Ich hoffe ihr habt Verstndnis !   :Friedenstaube:

----------


## CaliforniaDream

ich bin schon am studieren  :hmmm...:  

ich frage, weil eine freundin klagt und mich das nun interessiert. ich hab nmlich keine ahnung davon.

----------


## STREBER20

Bekanntlich ist morgen in Dresden der Errterungstermin. Geht vielleicht jemand hin und berichtet davon?   :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## Linda.1001

Mein Anwalt hat sich immer noch net auf meine schriftliche Frage geuert ob ein evtl. Beschwerdeverfahren gg den Gerichtsbeschluss vom VWG Dsseldorf erfolg htte.....  :was ist das...?:

----------


## borgia

also in halle wird die entscheidung nchste woche fallen

----------


## STREBER20

...und wiederum mehr Pltze unter denen, deren Anwalt besser/am besten argumentiert hat...

----------


## kra-

> es wurde ein antrag gestellt, dass die pltze nur unten den klgern verlost werden deren anwlte vorgetragen haben.
> bin mal gespannt was rauskommt.


Das wird niemals durchkommen. Schlielich habt ihr ja am Verfahren teilgenommen, zahlt Gerichtskosten etc... ein Urteil ist doch allgemein gltig.

----------


## Puy de Dme

Hmm, ich hoffe, dass die Pltze nach Durchschnitt vergeben werden   :Love:  
Und wenn nicht, dann hoffe ich doch mal, dass mein (nicht ganz billiger) Anwalt da gut argumentiert hat...

----------


## kra-

> Hmm, ich hoffe, dass die Pltze nach Durchschnitt vergeben werden  
> Und wenn nicht, dann hoffe ich doch mal, dass mein (nicht ganz billiger) Anwalt da gut argumentiert hat...


Erschreckend, dass selbst einige Klger das System nicht verstanden haben...

----------


## STREBER20

Also in Halle ists seit 2006 glaub ich so, dass es auf die Argumentation des Anwalts ankommt, wieviele Pltze seine Mandanten fr die Verlosung bekommen @kra- .

----------


## Puy de Dme

> Also in Halle ists seit 2006 glaub ich so, dass es auf die Argumentation des Anwalts ankommt, wieviele Pltze seine Mandanten fr die Verlosung bekommen @kra- .


Wehe, wenn die sich keine Mhe gegeben haben! 
Ich hab brigens heute eine Rechnung aus Berlin ber 363 bekommen. 
 :Oh nee...:

----------


## kra-

> Also in Halle ists seit 2006 glaub ich so, dass es auf die Argumentation des Anwalts ankommt, wieviele Pltze seine Mandanten fr die Verlosung bekommen @kra- .


Aber das kanns doch irgendwie nicht sein, oder? Alle haben doch dasselbe Recht, also mssen alle dieselbe Chance haben, den Platz zu bekommen. Kenne mich mit Jura echt nicht aus, aber das hrt sich doch seeehr komisch an. Wo kommt denn die Information her? Von den Anwlte, die da waren?

----------


## STREBER20

Habs mal in dem Infoblatt vom Zimmerling gelesen. Diese Besonderheit besteht aber nur bei wenigen Unis.

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

> Aber das kanns doch irgendwie nicht sein, oder? Alle haben doch dasselbe Recht, also mssen alle dieselbe Chance haben, den Platz zu bekommen.


Das mit dem selben Recht fr alle gilt erstmal nicht, weil nur die Klger das Recht auf einen eingeklagten Platz haben... Jemand der nicht klagt, hat also gar keine Chance darauf.
Und natrlich kommt es letztendlich auf die Kompetenz des Anwalts an und darauf, wie das Gericht entscheidet.
Die meisten Gerichte verteilen einfach unter allen Klgern, aber wenn ein kompetenter Anwalt fr seine Mandanten wegen seiner Argumentation bessere Chancen sieht, dann wird der Anwalt das wohl nicht einfach nur so erfinden... Zumindest nicht, wenn er es den Mandanten schriftlich mitteilt  :hmmm...:

----------


## CaliforniaKicky

wo gilt denn sowas noch auer in Halle?
 :Oh nee...:

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

> wo gilt denn sowas noch auer in Halle?


Hoffentlich fast berall, ich frag mich eh, warum manche vllig unserise Wald- und Wiesenanwlte nehmen... die sind dann selber schuld. Die bekannten Anwlte und diejenigen die kaum eine Ahnung von Studienplatzklagen haben, nehmen sich im Preis ja sowieso kaum was. Ok, Ausnahme wre natrlich, wenn die Eltern Anwlte sind und es fr einen umsonst machen, aber ansonsten sehe ich wirklich keinen Grund, nicht einen renommierten Anwalt zu nehmen.

----------


## seine schnuckigkeit

hab 2006 geklagt- also die chancen sind echt sehr gering. hatte auch groe hoffnung aber nix draus geworden. das geld kann man sich echt sparen und nach anderen alternativen suchen.
also wenn pltze ausgewiesen werden, werden die im brigen unter allen klgern ausgelost. nunja.

----------


## CaliforniaKicky

@Leisure Suit Alex: danach habe ich nicht gefragt. Ich habe gefragt an welchen Unis konkret so eine Differenzierung stattfindet und nicht wie es jeamnd gerne htte.

Im brigen bin ich so gar nicht deiner Meinung. Das Klagen ist eine sehr kostspielige Angelegenenheit, nicht wenige mssen sich die Klage schwer erarbeiten und nicht jeder hat das Geld sich einen Zimmerling und Co zu leisten. Ich finde daher dass in jedem Fall alle Klger bercksichtigt werden sollten.  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## kra-

> Das mit dem selben Recht fr alle gilt erstmal nicht, weil nur die Klger das Recht auf einen eingeklagten Platz haben... Jemand der nicht klagt, hat also gar keine Chance darauf.


Schon klar. Ich meinte auch nur, dass die Klger alle dasselbe Recht haben sollten, schlielich sind vor Gericht ja alle irgendwie "gleichwertig".
Bin ja echt gespannt, was da bei rumkommt.

----------


## bubi87

Was gibts neues ber Dresden?

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

> Was gibts neues ber Dresden?


15 Pltze unter 700 Antragsstellern.
Zahnmedizin wurde nicht verglichen.

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

> Im brigen bin ich so gar nicht deiner Meinung. Das Klagen ist eine sehr kostspielige Angelegenenheit, nicht wenige mssen sich die Klage schwer erarbeiten und nicht jeder hat das Geld sich einen Zimmerling und Co zu leisten. Ich finde daher dass in jedem Fall alle Klger bercksichtigt werden sollten.


Gerade weil es kostspielig ist, wrde ich mir nicht irgendeinen dubiosen Anwalt suchen, sondern einen, bei dem man sicher sein kann, dass er keine Termine verpasst usw... aus dem Bekanntenkreis hab ich ja schon alle mglichen Geschichten ber Studienplatzanwlte gehrt, deshalb lieber nen Monat lnger arbeiten oder paar Unis weniger verklagen und dafr einen gescheiten Anwalt.
Im Endeffekt spart man da sowieso, da ein Anwalt der sich mit der Materie auskennt kaum an Unis klagt, bei denen gar nichts bei rumkommt.   :Meine Meinung:

----------


## STREBER20

mager...........mager...............Dresden

das wars dann wohl mit Dresden ..................................

----------


## seine schnuckigkeit

ich denk, dass auch mit kompetentem anwalt die chancen einfach eher schlecht sind. mein anwalt war auch super und vertritt einige (hat auch bei einigen erfolge) und hilft mir auch jetz noch wenn ich irgendwie fragen hab, aber prinzipiell is es das geld nich wert, fr dich geringe chance gesehn.
naja jedem seine sache, wieviel geld und hoffnung er da reinsteckt. es gibt jednfalls sinnvollere wege nen studienplatz in deutschland zu bekommen.

----------


## bubi87

> 15 Pltze unter 700 Antragsstellern.
> Zahnmedizin wurde nicht verglichen.



Was passiert, wenn nicht verglichen wird? Heit das dann, die Klage auf Zahnmedizin in Dresden war sinnlos?

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

> Was passiert, wenn nicht verglichen wird? Heit das dann, die Klage auf Zahnmedizin in Dresden war sinnlos?


Nein, das heisst nur, dass es teuer wird, also dass man Gegenanwalt und hhere Kosten etc. zahlen muss.
Pltze springen wohl auch nicht viel mehr dabei raus als bei einem Vergleich.

----------


## STREBER20

Also dann wird am 6.12. in Dresden gelost.
@STB: Hast du neue Infos bzgl. Halle, wann es ne Entscheidung gibt?

----------


## NoDoc

angeblich nchste woche

----------


## Gast47

Aus Grnden, die ich hier im Forum nicht verffentlichen darf, muss ich allmeine geposteten Beitrge komplett editieren !


Ich hoffe ihr habt Verstndnis !   :Friedenstaube:

----------


## SID84

30 Pltze frs 1.klinische bei 58 Antragsteller

----------


## STREBER20

@SID: Hast du auch das Ergebnis frs 1. Vorklinische oder ist da noch nix entschieden?

----------


## CaliforniaKicky

@SID84: weit du vielleicht wie viele es frs 2. und 3. FS sind, also an Pltzen und Bewerbern?
 :Aufgepasst!:

----------


## Safa

wann sind denn die klageendtermine fr das jetzt kommende SS??

----------


## borgia

in jena wird wohl verglichen

----------


## STREBER20

lol meiner meinte ca. 60 Pltze in Jena...

mal sehen, ob STB noch ne andere Zahl hat. ^^

----------


## borgia

naja, mal sehen

----------


## STREBER20

Immerhin htte sich dann mein Anwalt um 45 Pltze verrechnet. Tolle Leistung. ^^ Steht das mit den 15 Pltzen + Vergleich schon fest?

----------


## Gast47

Aus Grnden, die ich hier im Forum nicht verffentlichen darf, muss ich allmeine geposteten Beitrge komplett editieren !


Ich hoffe ihr habt Verstndnis !   :Friedenstaube:

----------


## STREBER20

Also ich dachte jetzt, dass ihr beide denselben Anwalt habt (der mit Z anfngt) und deshalb auch dieselben Infos in eurem Mandantenbereich. Seltsam ist das.

----------


## Gast47

Aus Grnden, die ich hier im Forum nicht verffentlichen darf, muss ich allmeine geposteten Beitrge komplett editieren !


Ich hoffe ihr habt Verstndnis !   :Friedenstaube:

----------


## STREBER20

Und welche anderen aktuellen Infos gibts noch auer denen, die hier im Thread geschrieben wurden? Vllt findest ja noch was   :hmmm...:

----------


## STREBER20

Dann hoffe ich mal, dass wegen STBs knftiger Abwesenheit borgia so frei ist, und aktuelle Entscheidungen zeitnah postet. Schn fnde ich es jedenfalls!!!

----------


## STREBER20

Gabs in Halle schon ne Entscheidung?

----------


## Linda.1001

> Aus Grnden, die ich hier im Forum nicht verffentlichen darf, muss ich allmeine geposteten Beitrge komplett editieren !
> 
> 
> Ich hoffe ihr habt Verstndnis !



Verstndnis ja, frage mich nur woran das liegen knnte.


Gru, Linda.

----------


## STREBER20

Das will er ja nicht sagen. Aber mal ehrlich, welchen Grund knnte es denn haben, wenn nicht rger mit dem Anwalt? Naja, auch egal...

----------


## Linda.1001

> Das will er ja nicht sagen. Aber mal ehrlich, welchen Grund knnte es denn haben, wenn nicht rger mit dem Anwalt? Naja, auch egal...



Aus welchem Grund sollte er denn rger mit dem Anwalt haben?   :Nixweiss:  
Und woher sollte das der RA wissen? Spionage ?   :hmmm...:

----------


## STREBER20

Ach keine Ahnung!!! Akzeptieren wirs einfach wie es is und kehren wieder zum Topic zurck.   :hmmm...:

----------


## STREBER20

In Halle immernoch keine Entscheidung? -,-

----------


## Puy de Dme

Sieht nicht so aus

----------


## Sirat

wurde glaube ich schon gesagt,Dresden 15 Plaetze.Am 6.12. gibts die Entscheidung.

cheers

----------


## Nico511

ja wurde schon gesagt.

hab die hoffnung aber schon aufgegeben....die chance nen platz zu bekommen bei 15 pltzen auf 700 bewerber ist ja total gering   :was ist das...?:  

mich wrde mal interessieren, wie es bei anderen unis ohne errterungstermin aussieht z.b. gttingen, mnchen, charite, frankfurt usw. ... hat jemand schon was gehrt ?

----------


## Safa

> wann sind denn die klageendtermine fr das jetzt kommende SS??


hoffe dass jetzt einer antworten kann?

----------


## STREBER20

Sagt mal, wie lange dauert das in Halle denn noch? Es hie Ende November/Anfang Dezember....

----------


## CaliforniaKicky

Tbingen und Gttingen wrde mich auch ganz besonders interessieren  ::-oopss:  , allerdings frs 2. Fs. Au Backe ich bin schon seit Wochen total nervs.

Allen Daumen Drck!  :Top:

----------


## STREBER20

@Nico: Bei den von dir erwhnten Unis gibt es keinen Errterungstermin. Die Entscheidungen ergehen alle im schriftlichen Verfahren.

----------


## Nico511

jaja ich weiss, kann ja aber sein, dass sich schon iwas ergeben hat oder man irgendwie anders weiss wann es an diesen unis zur entscheidung kommt. man weiss es also erst, wenn es soweit ist, ja ?

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

> jaja ich weiss, kann ja aber sein, dass sich schon iwas ergeben hat oder man irgendwie anders weiss wann es an diesen unis zur entscheidung kommt. man weiss es also erst, wenn es soweit ist, ja ?


Naja, die Anwlte wissen das schon ungefhr, gibt ja Termine und so... frag halt einfach deinen Anwalt, wenn es dich interessiert.

----------


## Puy de Dme

Die Herren Anwlte sind aber meist auer Haus oder gerade in einer Besprechung, wenn man anruft...  :Party:

----------


## Kaya777

Dass man jemanden bse kritisiert, der "Praktikas" anstatt "Praktika" schreibt und dann selbst "meit" schreibt, finde ich durchaus mutig.

----------


## Puy de Dme

Praktikas statt Praktika (und das mehrmals) ist ja wohl ein elementarer Fehler, im Gegensatz zu einem einmaligen Tippfehler.  
 :Friedenstaube:

----------


## STREBER20

Nana Kaya777, wir wollen doch nicht gleich off topic hier werden?   :hmmm...:

----------


## Puy de Dme

So, heute ist der 6.12. und die Verlosung in Dresden msste gerade in vollem Gange sein. Heute "Nachmittag" soll ja die Liste mit den Glcklichen bei den Anwlten eintrudeln.

----------


## STREBER20

Schn, dass die Pfeifen vom Verwaltungsgericht in Halle so lange mit ihrer Entscheidung warten. Denn wie hier im Forum steht, hat die Uni Halle gelost, was fr uns bedeutet, dass das VW Halle weniger Pltze feststellen wird, als wenn sie eher entschieden htte. Danke an alle Faulpelze!

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

Also ich habe gehrt, dass es in Halle bald 2 Verlosungen geben soll, eines mit der Mehrzahl an Pltzen unter allen Mandanten und dann noch eines mit weniger Pltzen nur unter den Mandanten, deren Anwlte argumentiert haben.
Achja und insgesamt sollen es schon so viele Pltze werden, wie im Vorfeld erwartet wurde.

----------


## STREBER20

Nur gehrt oder steht das fest?
Bin im brigen dagegen, dass auch Mandanten bercksichtigt werden (knnen), deren Anwlte keine Argumentation geliefert haben, aber das interessiert ja keinen.

----------


## CaliforniaKicky

@ Streber: wieso sollen andere Mandanten deiner Meinung nach nicht bercksicht werden als nur die, deren Anwlte argumentiert haben?

----------


## STREBER20

Weil sich diese Anwlte einfach auf der Arbeit der vortragenden Anwlte ausruhen und das ist nicht ok.

----------


## Nico511

was meint ihr wie lange es dauert bis man bescheid kriegen wrde, falls man einer der glcklichen sein sollte, die fr dresden einen platz bekommen ? 
eigentlich wr es ja mglich dann morgen schon bescheid zu bekommen oder ? 
mein anwalt hat mir vor ein paar wochen geschrieben, dass frhestens am 10.12. die vergabe der studienpltze erfolgt....aber anscheinend ging das heute schon an....
was meint ihr wann man bescheid bekommt ?

----------


## Puy de Dme

Eigentlich sollten die Anwlte heute informiert werden, anscheinend wurden sie das aber nicht, also mssten diese dann morgen informiert werden (da ja heute gelost wurde).

----------


## Sirat

Die,die einen Platz haben sollten schon bescheid wissen denke ich.Es wurde ja gestern gelost und die Listen meines Wissens nach auch gestern Nachmittag an die Anwaelte uebersandt.

cheers

----------


## Puy de Dme

Mein Anwalt wollte mich anrufen, falls ich nen Platz bekommen htte, oder ne Mail schreiben, falls es nicht geklappt htte. Beides hat nicht stattgefunden.

----------


## Nico511

also ich hab auch von meinem anwalt weder eine absage noch eine zusage bekommen.... vielleicht wissen die anwlte noch nciht bescheid ?!

----------


## STREBER20

Ich habe mittlerweile festgestellt, dass die Anwlte diese Listen ziemlich schnell von den Gerichten bekommen. Das bedeutet auch gleichzeitig, dass wenns lange dauert Lospech war.

----------


## Mysterious

Weiss jemand welche Uni als nchstes Verlost ?

----------


## STREBER20

Ich wei es nicht, vermutlich Halle, aber frag doch deinen Anwalt.

----------


## NoDoc

*push*

Irgendwas neues? wrde mich interessieren. ich hab zum WiSe auch geklagt, hab aber recht schnell eingesehen, dass die chancen wohl recht gering sind dieses jahr und meine klage frhzeitig zurckgezogen. hats dennoch bei irgendwem bisher geklapt?

----------


## Mysterious

@ NoDoc
Wieviele Unis hattest du angeklagt ? Naja die Chancen sind seit den letzten drei Jahren besser geworden, da es immer weniger Klger gibt ! Aber das heisst noch laaaaaange nicht, dass die Chancen gut sind.

----------


## kra-

Ich habe das Gefhl, dass die Chancen eher schlechter geworden sind, da viel mehr Unis in der Vorklinik eine berkapazitten durch verloste Teilstudienpltze aufnehmen.

----------


## NoDoc

> @ NoDoc
> Wieviele Unis hattest du angeklagt ? Naja die Chancen sind seit den letzten drei Jahren besser geworden, da es immer weniger Klger gibt ! Aber das heisst noch laaaaaange nicht, dass die Chancen gut sind.


Hi! Sry, dass ich jetzt erst antworte, war ein wenig im Stress grad =)
Ich habe insgesamt 10 Unis verklagt. Weniger macht keinen Sinn. Die Chancen dieses Jahr sind anscheinend sehr schlecht reinzukommen, obwohl mein Anwalt wirklich sehr gut war. Und das mit den Verlosungen habe ich auch mitgekriegt! Es werden sehr viele Studienpltze eher nachtrglich verlost als den Klgern zur Verfgung gestellt.

----------


## STREBER20

So, bevor der Thread noch ganz einschlft:
In Jena kamen bei einem Vergleich 15 Pltze raus. Wei jemand, wann verlost wird?
Ist in Halle schon eine Entscheidung gefallen?

----------


## Nico511

ich denke in halle msste schon gelost worden sein. ich selber habe dort nicht geklagt (warum auch immer....  :Nixweiss:  ). 
die entscheidung bezglich jena soll laut meines anwaltes noch vor weihnachten getroffen werden....

----------


## STREBER20

Also wenns in Jena noch vor Weihnachten sein soll, dann mssten die sich langsam ma beeilen (Zahnmedizin 1.FS wurde bereits verlost).
Und ob in Halle schon gelost wurde, weiss ich nicht. Seltsam wie lange es dauert   :Hh?:

----------


## STREBER20

In Halle gabs offenbar eine Entscheidung (lt studienplatz-klage.de). Wei jemand was genaueres?

----------


## Mysterious

Streber, meinst du ZM oder HM...soweit ich weiss wurde fr Hm noch nicht entschieden.

----------


## STREBER20

Ich meine HM, siehe:

http://www.studienplatz-klage.de/ rechts oben.

----------


## Mysterious

oh sry ich meine in Jena gabs doch bez. HM noch keine Entscheidung.

----------


## STREBER20

Man weiss denn wirklich keiner ber die Ergebnisse bescheid? Alle so ahnungslos wie ich?!

----------


## Jauheliha

Ich drcke euch jedenfalls die Daumen, dass euch zu Weihnachten ein Studienplatz beschert wird! Bei mir war es damals auch so, ein schneres Weihnachtsgeschenk gibt's garnicht   ::-winky:

----------


## CaliforniaKicky

@Jauheliha: danke, das ist echt nett von dir! Oh mein Gott, wie wrde ich dem Chrsitkind fr so ein Geschenk danken. Ich glaub bis an mein Lebensende.  :Blush:

----------


## STREBER20

Man irgendwie weiss keiner, was los ist. Niemand sagt, wieviele Pltze es in Halle gab, ob schon verlost wurde / wann verlost wird........   :Hh?:   :Hh?:   :Hh?:

----------


## Nip//Tuck

> @Jauheliha: danke, das ist echt nett von dir! Oh mein Gott, wie wrde ich dem Chrsitkind fr so ein Geschenk danken. Ich glaub bis an mein Lebensende.


haha, naja... sptestens wenn du die erste woche mit 4 std schlaf pro nacht im durchschnitt wegen lernen verbracht hast, siehst du das anders...


ne, im ernst... es ist schon wirklich ein geschenk!

----------


## luftikuss*

Halle: 35 Pltze
wei aber nicht, wann die verlost werden

----------


## STREBER20

ich hoffe nur, dass sie noch nicht verlost wurden

son scheiss, dass scheinbar niemand weiss, wann gelost wird/wurde...sonst wusste man doch auch immer bescheid   :Hh?:

----------


## NoDoc

also, ich hab damals nen brief bekommen, dass kommende woche verlost wird. das is aber schon lange her. hab dann nix mehr gehrt. drck euch dennoch die daumen

----------


## STREBER20

wie jetzt? 
was heit "damals"?
meinst du mit kommender woche also diese woche jetzt?

----------


## NoDoc

das war schon mitte november. also in der woche mitte bis ende november sollte halle entschieden werden. hab von da dann nix mehr gehrt, dann kam der brief, dass leipzig schon verteil ist, ulm auch und in dresden seien 700 bewerber auf 15 pltze. dann hab ich gekndigt. daher bin ich nimmer aufm neuesten stand. aber das war der stand mitte/ende november

----------


## STREBER20

Jo, bist nicht mehr auf dem neusten Stand.
In Halle gab es diese Woche erst die Entscheidung und nicht schon im November, trotzdem wrde ich gern wissen, wann gelost wird bzw. wurde, aber das weiss scheinbar kein einziger Mensch hier im Forum.

----------


## NoDoc

sei mir net bse und ich wnsch es dir auch, aber ich denk das is gelaufen. momentan flattern bei mir brigens die rechnungen nur so ins haus. berlin charitee 328. da war net mal groartig was bis dahin -.- naja, was soll ich sagen? frohe weihnachten ^^

----------


## STREBER20

Kann sein...

----------


## Puy de Dme

nene, Halle kann noch nicht gelaufen sein - dann htten unsere Anwlte (  ::-dance:  ) uns doch informiert...

----------


## NoDoc

also, ich hab das schreiben hier liegen. vllt ein anderes halle?... kaum. vllt wurde den glcklichen noch net bescheid gegeben. vllt fechten die anwlte da nochmal was an oder sonst was. das schreiben hab ich auf jedenfall vorliegen, wos eben so drinsteht. bin kein anwalt, ich wei net, welche mglichkeiten da offenstehen usw.

----------


## STREBER20

Von wann war das Schreiben denn genau? Und hatte dein Anwalt auch geschrieben, wie viele Pltze es gab?

----------


## Sirat

Im moment ist es sehr still.Ich denke,dass es jedem so geht.

----------


## borgia

in halle und magdeburg wird anfang januar gelost. halle 37 pltze, magdeburg 7

----------


## STREBER20

wird in  jena noch in diesem jahr gelost?

----------


## Linda.1001

> sei mir net bse und ich wnsch es dir auch, aber ich denk das is gelaufen. momentan flattern bei mir brigens die rechnungen nur so ins haus. berlin charitee 328. da war net mal groartig was bis dahin -.- naja, was soll ich sagen? frohe weihnachten ^^



Allerdings! Da kann ich mich nur anschlieen. Nach Dsseldorf kam vorgestern Aachen....  :Hh?:

----------


## Mysterious

NoDoc
Ulm hat meines Wissens nach noch nicht entschieden, zumindest fr HM nicht !

nur 37 Pltze in Halle das ist ja schockierend..

----------


## STREBER20

Falsch, Ulm hat bereits entschieden: 8 Pltze

----------


## Mysterious

schn, dass ich das weiss -.-
das kann doch nicht sein auf www.studienplatz-klage.de steht ja auch nichts   :Nixweiss:

----------


## STREBER20

Geh mal im Thread ein paar Seiten zurck, da stehts.

----------


## Mysterious

stimmt, aber sehr seltsam, dass auf der o.g. Seite diesbezglich nichts steht !

Auf der Homepage des VG Sigmaringen gibt es darber auch keine Infos..Ich bezweifele sehr, dass Ulm entschieden hat !

----------


## Nico511

ulm hat nach meinem anwalt entschieden...und zwar wurden, wie gesagt, 8 pltze verlost

----------


## Puy de Dme

Ich habe gerade ein Schreiben von der Otto von Guericke Universitt - 7 Studienpltze wurden unter den Klgern verlost - ich bin dabei!! YEAH!!!  ::-dance:

----------


## Sirat

Glckwunsch!

----------


## STREBER20

Glckwunsch auch von mir.
Aber ich dachte in MD sollte erst Anfang Januar gelost werden? Nervig, man kann irgendwie nix glauben...
@Puy: Du schreibst so, als httest du das Schreiben heute bekommen. Aber heute ist doch Sonntag und keine Post trgt aus?

----------


## Jauheliha

hm... heute, am Sonntag??
Wie dem auch sei: Herzlichen Glckwunsch!!!   :Party:  
Frhliche Weihnachten braucht man dir ja jetzt nicht mehr zu wnschen...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Sirat

Er hat auch nur gesagt,dass er ein Schreiben hat.Nicht,dass er es heute bekommen hat.Er hat es einfach heute  :Smilie:

----------


## STREBER20

ja auch egal, trotzdem nervts mich, wenn mein Anwalt schreibt, dass die Pltze erst nchstes Jahr im Januar verlost werden. Dann soll er lieber berhaupt nichts mehr schreiben als wenn er nur Mist erzhlt -.-

----------


## Mysterious

herzlichen glckwunsch vielmals !

----------


## Puy de Dme

Hi, Danke! Der Brief ist definitiv heute gekommen!  :Nixweiss:   Ich habe 18Uhr nochmal in den Briefkasten geguckt... - kam also nicht mit der regulren Post - vielleicht Kurrier?

----------


## Puy de Dme

P.S.: Ich habe am Freitag ein Schreiben meines Anwalts bekommen - ich solle doch eventuell mal dran denken, frs Sommersemester zu klagen, da die ersten Fristen demnchst auslaufen.  :Grinnnss!:  ...

----------


## STREBER20

Alles bisschen strange, aber der Brief msste dann wohl echt mit dem Kurier gekommen sein.

----------


## Mysterious

Frhliche Weihnachten....auch bislang ohne Studienplatz !

Gru
Mysterious

----------


## cjang

hey,

wann laufen denn die fristen aus frs sommersemester????

zum klagen?
lg

----------


## Mysterious

soweit ich weiss 15.01.08

----------


## STREBER20

falsch

----------


## Mysterious

"Voraussetzung fr eine Studienplatzklage ist eine gesonderte Bewerbung an der betreffenden Hochschule. Alt- und Neuabiturienten mit Interesse an einer Studienplatzklage zum Sommersemester 2008 beachten bitte die in einigen Bundeslndern (u.a. in Baden-Wrttemberg) hierfr am 15. Januar 2008 ablaufende Frist. In den anderen Bundeslndern knnen die Bewerbungen auch spter noch erfolgen."


Was ist daran falsch STREBER ?

----------


## Linda.1001

Was ist das denn fr eine neue Tyrannei der Hochschulen??   :Hh?:

----------


## STREBER20

Wann wirdn gelost? Diese Woche schon oder weiss jemand wann genau?

----------


## Nico511

wo denn gelost ?? also ich weiss garnichts vom losen....wurde die letzten tage garnicht vom anwalt informiert

----------


## STREBER20

In Halle und Jena. Wo denn sonst? -.-

----------


## Sirat

scheint niemand zu wissen.

----------


## Mchtegern_sophia

Fr Halle wurde jedenfalls in dne letzten Tagen gelost- denn ich bin *trommelwirbel* nach zwei Jahren Klage und drei Jahren warten endlich drin!!!!!

JUHUUUUUUUU!!!

Glaub ich 40 Pltze oder so.

Wo sind die anderen? Weiss gar nicht was ich jetzt machen soll. Als nchstes und berhaupt. Die fanegn ja immer im winter an. HUH- bin ich aufgeregt.

----------


## bobbit

> Wo sind die anderen? Weiss gar nicht was ich jetzt machen soll. Als nchstes und berhaupt. Die fanegn ja immer im winter an. HUH- bin ich aufgeregt.


Hauptsache, das Abi in Bayern ist schwieriger   :Woow:  

 ::-bee:

----------


## Mchtegern_sophia

Hat zwar mit der Sache nix zu tun- aber da hast du vollkommen recht.

----------


## TheArtofjoy

hm, muss man wenn man formlosen antrag bei der uni auf zulassung auerhalb der kapazitt stellt eine beglaubigte kopie seines abizeugnisses dazugeben? oder reicht kopie?

----------


## Linda.1001

> hm, muss man wenn man formlosen antrag bei der uni auf zulassung auerhalb der kapazitt stellt eine beglaubigte kopie seines abizeugnisses dazugeben? oder reicht kopie?



Sag mal, da machste dir das aber ganz schn einfach, so isses aber leider nicht! Man muss meines Kenntnisstandes nach auch einen Antrag auf eine einstweilige Verfgung stellen, um zum Studium zugelassen zu werden. Wenn du keine Lust hast ber nen Anwalt zu klagen, dann wrd ich mich evtl. mal bei den Jura-Studis umhren anstatt einfach so loszulegen, denn ich glaube dass es mehr bentigt als nur nen formlosen Antrag plus Abizeugnis in Kopie an die Uni....  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Linda.1001

> Hauptsache, das Abi in Bayern ist schwieriger


  :Aufgepasst!:  

hm, ja, das Thema hatten wir schonmal aber nicht in diesem Thread...back to topic please.

----------


## Puy de Dme

In Halle sind, um genau zu sein, 37 Pltze rausgekommen.

----------


## STREBER20

Wurde bereits hier schon letztes Jahr gesagt -.-

----------


## leif1611

...und ich hab einen von denen so eben ergattern knnen! 
Wer sonst noch? Ab nach Halle, wunderschnes Halle!

Leif

----------


## Mysterious

wie war dein rang leif1611 ?

----------


## leif1611

Steht lediglich drin, das auf mich einer der Rangpltze 1 bis 37 entfallen ist.

----------


## STREBER20

In Freiburg wurden Studienpltze erklagt. Wei jemand, wie viele es sind? (Habe dort nicht geklagt, mchts nur interessehalber wissen.)

----------


## meiro

In Freiburg sind es 20, laut meinem Anwalt(klage nicht in Freiburg)

meiro

----------


## STREBER20

oh doch so viele... und auf wieviel Klger?

----------


## borgia

ja, freiburg 20 pltze unter ca. 100 klger. ganz gute chance... jena soll nchste woche verlost werden.
lg borgia  :Friedenstaube:

----------


## STREBER20

ach borgia, auch mal wieder mit von der Partie... schau doch mal wieder fter hier rein   :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## Pampelmuse

> In Freiburg sind es 20, laut meinem Anwalt(klage nicht in Freiburg)
> 
> meiro



Sowas hat uns ein Dozent glaub auch gesagt...

----------


## mia84

hallo,
hat noch jemand von euch eine rechnung fr "dsseldorf" (gerichtskasse hamm) bekommen?wei nicht so richtig,was das bedeuten soll und arbeite den ganzen tag,so dass ich es nicht schaffe meinen anwalt anzurufen........  :Nixweiss:  
vielleicht kann mir jemand weiterhelfen.

liebe gre

mia

----------


## Linda.1001

> hallo,
> hat noch jemand von euch eine rechnung fr "dsseldorf" (gerichtskasse hamm) bekommen?wei nicht so richtig,was das bedeuten soll und arbeite den ganzen tag,so dass ich es nicht schaffe meinen anwalt anzurufen........  
> vielleicht kann mir jemand weiterhelfen.
> 
> liebe gre
> 
> mia


Hallo Mia, 
dass du eine Rechnung bzgl Dsseldorf OJK Hamm gekriegt hast bedeutet, dass deine Studienplatzklage dort erfolglos verlaufen ist, sonst msste ja die Uni die Kosten tragen.

Ich hab auch eine Rechnung aus Dsseldorf gekriegt aber schon lnger her.

LG

----------


## mia84

oh,
naja,war klar...
tut mir auch leid fr dich!

gute nacht und viel glck bei den weiteren entscheidungen.
mir macht das alles keinen spa mehr.tglich gehe ich zum briefkasten und denke vielleicht ist was drin?
und dann umzug und leerlauf und kann ich zum ss schon anfangen???
so kompliziert hatte ich mir das ganze nicht vorgestellt....
wir machen schon ganz schn was mit,was?!


lieben gru

mia

----------


## Linda.1001

> oh,
> naja,war klar...
> tut mir auch leid fr dich!
> 
> gute nacht und viel glck bei den weiteren entscheidungen.
> mir macht das alles keinen spa mehr.tglich gehe ich zum briefkasten und denke vielleicht ist was drin?
> und dann umzug und leerlauf und kann ich zum ss schon anfangen???
> so kompliziert hatte ich mir das ganze nicht vorgestellt....
> wir machen schon ganz schn was mit,was?!
> ...



Hi nochmal, 
ja allerdings! Ich glaube, du hast den selben Rechtsanwalt wie ich, der gibt mir auch immer erst spter Bescheid.

Wenn du ne Zusage kriegst, wirst du auch glaube ich angerufen, da gibts keine Post, so hab ichs zumindest hier im Forum gelesen von Leuten, die einen erhalten haben, aber ich glaub eh nicht mehr daran, was ber die Klage zu kriegen...ich hab sowieso 'nur' noch zwei Verfahren, die laufen.

Wnsch dir trotzdem dass es klappt, evtl. woanders. Wo hast du denn noch geklagt?

LG

----------


## STREBER20

hm wann wurde denn Dsseldorf entschieden und wieviel Pltze gabs?

----------


## mia84

Also,es stehen bei mir noch aus (wenn ich richtig informiert bin):
Mnchen,Regensburg,Frankfurt Main,Gieen,Marburg,Gttingen,Aachen,Bochum,Kln und Kiel.
Ursprnglich wollte ich nur in Berlin klagen.
Dafr kamen meine Unterlagen einen Tag zu spt an.Hat mir mein Anwalt aber nicht gesagt.Er hat dann mehr oder weniger fr mich entschieden,dass wir es da versuchen,wo wir es jetzt halt versuchen.
Meine drei Wunschunis wurden also alle nicht bercksichtigt (Berlin,Magdeburg,Wrzburg).
Wie sollte es auch anders sein.
Wette,dass die Hlfte der Unis schon entschieden haben.Ich wei es nur noch nicht oder habe es mglicherweise auch verdrngt.
LG

mia


 :Nixweiss:

----------


## mia84

@streber20:

keine ahnung.
werde sehr spt unterrichtet.....
sorry

mia

----------


## Linda.1001

> hm wann wurde denn Dsseldorf entschieden und wieviel Pltze gabs?


0 Pltze

----------


## STREBER20

> 0 Pltze


Der Wahnsinn! NRW halt -.-




> Mnchen,Regensburg,Frankfurt Main,Gieen,Marburg,Gttingen,Aachen,Bochum,Kln und Kiel.


Ich denke, keines der Verfahren ist schon beendet, kann mich aber auch irren.

----------


## Linda.1001

> Der Wahnsinn! NRW halt -.-


Irre ich mich oder klagst du nicht dieses Semester zum ersten Mal?

----------


## Doctse

Ich hab ein paar Klger im Freundes- und Bekanntenkreis. Deren Anwlte (2 warens) klagen aus Prinzip nicht in NRW, weil es Geldverschwendung sei, weil zu selten Pltze rausspringen.   :Nixweiss:

----------


## Sirat

Mnster gabs auch nichts.

----------


## STREBER20

Wo gabs denn berall noch 0er?

----------


## mia84

hallo,
gibt es irgendetwas neues?

*@linda.1001:
wo hast du geklagt,bzw.was steht bei dir noch aus?*
ist doch alles doof...

wnsche allen ein schnes we,

mia

 :Friedenstaube:

----------


## Linda.1001

> *@linda.1001:
> wo hast du geklagt,bzw.was steht bei dir noch aus?*
> ist doch alles doof...


Also ich hatte in Dsseldorf und Aachen fr Zahnmedizin geklagt, es ist aber nichts bei rumgekommen.
Und du?

----------


## Mysterious

@Linda.1001
"
Hallo Mia,
dass du eine Rechnung bzgl Dsseldorf OJK Hamm gekriegt hast bedeutet, dass deine Studienplatzklage dort erfolglos verlaufen ist, sonst msste ja die Uni die Kosten tragen.

Ich hab auch eine Rechnung aus Dsseldorf gekriegt aber schon lnger her.

LG"

Die Gerichtskostenrechnung muss man in jedem Fall bezahlen. D.h. im Falle einer erfolglosen Klage oder erfolgreichen Klage ! 
Das ist, was ich dazu sagen kann und dementsprechend wrde ich sagen, dass man noch garnicht sagen kann, ob die Klage in Dsseldorg erfolgreich oder erfolglos war !

----------


## STREBER20

@Mysterious: Stimmt. Eine Gerichtskostenrechnung lsst keine Rckschlsse zu, ob deine Klage erfolgreich war oder nicht.

Dsseldorf hat jedoch bereits entschieden. Kamen - wie gesagt - 0 Pltze raus.

----------


## Doktorine

Mich wrd mal interessieren, was so pro verklagter Uni an Kosten entstehen?!?

----------


## cjang

genau;)
bringt denn eine rechtschutz vers. nichts?

und wie hoch so die kosten also gerichts+anwaltskosten sind wrde mich auch mal interessieren?
kann man pro uni einen betrag so ca. mal nennen? kann man das wenn man mehere unis verklagt in relation rechnen? also 500 bei einer ca 1000 bei 2?

lg

----------


## Xero

denke das kann man nicht pauschalisieren, habe bis jetzt 2 (gerichts)-rechnungen bekommen, eine ber ca. 300  (!!), die andere betrug nur 40 ....frage mich wie solche betrge zustande kommen?!

um nochmal auf die losverfahren zurckzukommen:
laufen denn jetzt fr das ss 08 losverfahren mit baldiger auswertungi n jena und freiburg??
danke fr antworten

----------


## Xero

...also die frist heit ja 15.4......

----------


## STREBER20

Wie schon gesagt, sowas kann man nicht pauschalisieren und schon garnicht "Mchtegernexperten" aus einem Forum.
Man kann aber erklren, wie die unterschiedlichen Betrge bei den Gerichtskosten entstehen.
Die 363 Euro stammen vermutlich entweder aus Berlin oder aus Karlsruhe. Die Gerichte dort machen einen sog. Gerichtskostenvorschuss geltend. Wenn das Verfahren dort abgeschlossen ist, wirst du 2/3 des Betrages zurckbekommen.
Die 40,50 vermutlich aus Leipzig sind durch einen Vergleich entstanden. (Bei einem Vergleich entstehen 2/3 weniger Kosten, 2/3 von 121,50 abgezogen sind eben diese 40,50).

Das Losverfahren Jena bzw. Freiburg zhlt nicht zum SS 08, sondern zum WS 07/08. In Freiburg liegt ein genauer Lostermin noch nicht vor, vermutlich Ende nchster / Anfang bernchster Woche. Gleiches gilt fr Jena (vermutlich nchste Woche).

----------


## Doktorine

Und der Rechtsanwalt will sicher auch Geld sehen ??   :Oh nee...:  
Was muss man da noch so erwarten?

----------


## Xero

naja gerichtsrechnungen werden wohl noch ein paar eintrudeln  :grrrr....: 
dann kommt's noch darauf an, ob man unis verklagt, die sich ebenfalls durch einen anwalt vertreten lassen; da muss man evtl. auch den bezahlen...

ich find das alles zu krass. ich will ja nur studieren und mich nicht aus dem hochsicherheits-gefngnis freikaufen?! als studienbewerber mit einem abi unter 2,0 haste in deutschland echt verloren. traurig aber wahr.

wisst ihr von euch oder kollegen wie lang so eine klage (zahnmed) dauern kann?
warte jetzt schon seit anfang ws...

----------


## STREBER20

Wie lange es dauern kann, weiss keiner. Hngt davon ab, welche Unis du verklagt hast und ob du Glck hast. Einige Gerichte entscheiden auch erst spt.

----------


## Linsi

warte jetzt schon seit anfang ws...[/QUOTE]

hehe seit anfang ws also ;)))  das ist meiner lieber leidensgenosse wirklich noch gaaaaar nix!!!!!!!!!

sei mir nicht bse, das wird wohl auch nicht bei einem semester bleiben!!!!

beste gre

----------


## STREBER20

ja, es sei denn, er hat ein Riesenglck.

----------


## CaliforniaKicky

wei schon jemand vielleicht ob Gttingen schon was entschieden hat?

----------


## Mysterious

Was hat das "Zurckweisen aller Antrge" fr uns Klger fr Konsequenzen...eher negative oder doch positive ? Wie ist dann der weitere Verlauf der Klage ?

Danke

----------


## STREBER20

Deine Frage check ich irgendwie nicht. Hast du nen Platz or what?

----------


## Mysterious

Ich habe mal irgendwo im Internet gelesen, dass einige Unis die Antrge fr die Studienplatzklage zurckweisen. Also keine Studienpltze ausserhalb der Kapazitt anbieten. Aber was hat dieses Zurckweisen der Antrge auf sich...?
Hmm finde den Link gerade nicht

----------


## Linda.1001

Klage zurckgewiesen -> Klage unbegrndet -> Kapazitt ausgeschpft = verloren 



So wrde ich das auslegen


Gru,Linda.

----------


## Jauheliha

Die Uni hat lediglich die Antrge auf auerkapazitre Zulassung abgelehnt... 
Der Antrag auf auerkapazitre Zulassung ist ja im Grunde nichts weiter als eine Direktbewerbung der potentiellen Klger. Wird diese abgelehnt, wird erst mit der Feststellung eventuell freier Kapazitten begonnen, vorher nicht.

Die eigentliche '"Klage" beginnt ja erst mit dem Antrag auf einstweilige Anordnung, die zugrunde legt, dass der Antrag auf auerkapazitre Zulassung abgelehnt wurde oder wird.
Wenn dieser Antrag auf einstweilige Anordnung dann abgelehnt wird, dann vom Gericht! Und dann geht es zur nchsthheren Instanz, sofern der Antragsteller das mchte.
Es ist vllig normal, dass die Uni diese Antrge ablehnt, es sei es kommt zum Vergleich.

Hui, das klingt aber jetzt wirr...  ::-oopss:

----------


## Spriggan

wieso studierst DU kein Jura?!   :bhh:  

Natrlich mit Fachrichtung Recht in der Medizin...  ::-dance:

----------


## Mysterious

danke fr die ausfhrliche antwort jauheliha. aber wie reagieren meist solche unis denn ? findet der anwalt dann in der regel auch pltze oder ist eher davon auszugehen, dass die klage auch in der nchsthheren instanz erfolglos ausgehen wird ?

----------


## TonyClifton

> danke fr die ausfhrliche antwort jauheliha. aber wie reagieren meist solche unis denn ? findet der anwalt dann in der regel auch pltze oder ist eher davon auszugehen, dass die klage auch in der nchsthheren instanz erfolglos ausgehen wird ?


Den Antrag auf auerkapazitre Zulassung lehnen *alle* Unis ab, deine Chancen dort haben sich berhaupt nicht verndert.

----------


## Jauheliha

> wieso studierst DU kein Jura?!


Vielleicht im Anschluss... mal sehen, bin ja noch jung  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## FuB4r

in gieen sind 3 pltze auf 139 bewerber rausgekommen.
das losverfahren soll in der 3./4. kalenderwoche stattfinden...

----------


## Mysterious

sicher auf 139 bewerber ? meine info besagt auf 430 antragsteller..

----------


## STREBER20

Schreibt auch immer dazu, ob es sich um Zahn- oder Humanmedizin handelt.
Ich nehme mal an, dass sich das mit Gieen auf Humanmed. bezieht.
LOL sehr verlssliche Infos. Der eine sagt 139, jemand anderes 430...
Eigentlich auch egal. Sind beides Mal schlechte Chancen.

----------


## FuB4r

hab gestern nen brief von meinem anwalt bekommen:
3 pltze auf 139 klger fr humanmed. 1. semester

----------


## Puy de Dme

Und ich hab heute Post aus Greifswald bekommen: 489,45 fr die Anwlte der Gegenseite  :Blush:

----------


## STREBER20

Wieviele Pltze gabs eig. in Greifswald?

----------


## cjang

hallo

kennt jmd ne gute rechtschutz? die natrlich studienklagen decken bzw grtenteils decken
name der vers wre gut 

lg :Smilie:

----------


## Mysterious

also ich kenne keine rechtsschutz, die die kosten einer kapazittsklage deckt...
habe bisher auch darber nichts gehrt !

----------


## STREBER20

Rechtsschutzversicherungen sind ein Kapitel fr sich.
Jede Versicherung versucht alles, um nicht zahlen zu mssen. Die haben ihre eigenen Rechtsanwlte, die sich mit sowas auseinandersetzen.
Die Beitrge nehmen sie natrlich gerne...

Fazit: sind mit Vorsicht zu genieen.

----------


## borgia

also meine rechtsschutzversicherung zahlt 8 universitten, aber auch nur weil ich schon seit jahren ohne vorfall versichert bin. 
die gleiche versicherung hat in anderen fllen eine zahlung abgelehnt....

----------


## Mysterious

aha also gibt es sowas doch ! 8 unis das ist ja ne menge. wieviele unis hast du denn insgesamt angeklagt ?

----------


## cjang

hmm ich hab gelesen mann muss seine haben die verwaltungsrecht im privaten bereich abdeckt hat mir ein anwalt gesagt und die mssen dann studienplatzklagen net explizit ausschlieen hab auch schon was gefunden
3 mon vorlaufzeit :Big Grin: 

hmmm was meint ihr habe iwo gelesen dass die verklagt wurden und nun ne rechtschuzt 10klagen  zahlen muss!


lg

----------


## Sirat

Wegen dem Rechtsschutz einfach mal gut genug informieren.Es ist natrlich,dass der RS nicht direkt bernimmt.Wer wirfst schon gerne Geld aus dem Fenster.Aber wenn er dazu verpflichtet ist,kann man sich sein Recht gltig machen.

Nicht voreilig abhaken das Thema.Ich glaube,die wenigsten hier haben persnliche Erfahrungen damit gemacht,denn "ich glaube" und "ich meine" und "ich habe gehrt" sind kein guter Bezug.

cheers

----------


## Mysterious

wei jemand wann freiburg und jena verlosen ?

----------


## meiro

Laut meinem Anwalt sollte Jena bis sptestens zum 18.01. verlost werden,
aber hab bis jetzt weder was positives noch was negatives gehrt...?


meiro

----------


## cjang

hey

sirat das stimmmt naja werde mal den tpyen herbestellen und hinterrcks fragn

vor der klage kann man sich ja ne deckungsbesttigung holen :Smilie: 

lg

----------


## borgia

freiburg verlost am 22.1.
jena auch im verlauf dieser woche

----------


## STREBER20

also das muss jetzt mal im thread geschrieben werden:
groen dank an borgia, die uns gut auf dem laufenden hlt

nix gegen die anderen infos, aber ich denke, dass ihre die verlsslichsten von allen sind.

----------


## borgia

soooo ich hab nen platz in freiburg!!! wer ist noch mit dabei???  :Party:

----------


## Nico511

glckwunsch

hat jmd. ne info wann in gttingen oder berlin entwschieden wird ?

----------


## CaliforniaKicky

auf Gttingen bin ich auch gespannt.  :Aufgepasst!:

----------


## Mysterious

hab ne zulassung in freiburg juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## CaliforniaKicky

@ mysterious und borgia: Gratulation! Ich kann mir so vorstellen wie ihr euch freut! Alles Gute!  :Party:

----------


## Abel

-----

----------


## Arsay

hi,

ist hier noch jemand anwesend der zum SS 2008 klagt?
so wie ich die lage sehe, muss ich wohl mit ner wartezeit von 4-5mon rechnen...
ich hab den ganzen tread durchgelesen und nichts ber das SS2007 gefunden.. stehen die chancen sooo schlecht, das keiner aus dem forum nen platz bekommen hat?

liebe gre,
arsay

----------


## Mysterious

danke CaliforniaKicky, es ist ein unbeschreibliches Gefhl !

----------


## mia84

an alle interessierten:
34 pltze in gttingen...
ergebins soll in 10 tagen vorliegen(schreibt mein anwalt,daher ohne gewhr)!drcke euch alllen die daumen,mchte eigentlich am wenigsten nach gttingen(von allen unistdten)aus persnlichen grnden....
also toi,toi,toi euch allen....
freu mich,dass es bei einigen aus dem forum wirklich geklappt hat!glckwunsch und viel erfolg euch!
wie macht ihr das jetzt?fangt ihr gleich an?oder ss oder n.ws?

liebe gre


mia

----------


## Doktorine

Sind die "erklagten" Pltze eigentlich Vollstudienpltze oder irgendwie beschrnkt?

----------


## STREBER20

Kleine Ergnzung: 34 Pltze auf ca. 500 

Gttingen vergibt denk ich nur Teilstudienpltze.

----------


## STREBER20

Universitt des Saarlandes: 3 Pltze auf ca. 350 Klger.

----------


## Abel

Kann man eingeklagte Vollstudienpltze eigentlich auch wie jeder andere tauschen?
Also beispielsweise Klger in Freiburg mit einem Abibesten in Leipzig? Hat da jemand Erfahrung mit oder seinen Anwalt mal gefragt?
Ist Gttingen eine Ausnahme mit den Teilstudienpltzen oder vergeben viele Unis Teilstudienpltze an Klger? Ist jetzt das erste mal, dass ich das hre, dass da explizit Teilstudienpltze erwhnt sind.

----------


## CaliforniaKicky

Gttingen, Hannover, Marburg, Leipzig (frher auch in Erlangen)-> da gab es berall Teilstudienpltze auch regulr, also auch ber klage.

----------


## cjang

wie sieht es denn in hannover aus?

hat da jmd geklagt?

langzeiterfahrungen?

lg

----------


## meiro

Hannover hat einen Modellstudiengang und sagt der ist noch in der Erprobungsphase und deswegen zhlt die Kapazittsberechnung nicht...
Klage abgewiesen.

meiro

----------


## seine schnuckigkeit

> Kann man eingeklagte Vollstudienpltze eigentlich auch wie jeder andere tauschen?


natrlich, gelten diesselben regeln. tausch is mglich.

----------


## Xero

abend...!

wei jemand von euch wie lange denn so eine klage (bei mir ZM) dauern kann?
hab jetz schon soviel gehrt von kumpels und hier im forum....
einer meinte er habe zum WS geklagt und (wohl durch glck) kurz nach weihnachten einen platz bekommen, ein kumpel von mir musste 1 einhalb semester drauf warten;
wieder andere sprechen von bis zu 1 einhalb jahren verfahrensdauer.... :grrrr....: 

wie ist / war das bei euch??

gre

----------


## Sirat

Kln keine Pltze

----------


## Linda.1001

Na Gott sei dank hab ich nicht nochmal denselben Fehler gemacht und dort geklagt!   :Oh nee...:  (Sorry, tut mir leid fr dich, dass nichts dabei war.  :Nixweiss:  )

----------


## STREBER20

Keiner der in Gttingen nen Platz bekommen hat? Waren immerhin 34 Stck...

----------


## meiro

Laut meinem Anwalt soll erst anfang nchster Woche
in Gttingen gelost werden!?

meiro

----------


## Nico511

meiner hat mir am 23. geschrieben, dass im laufe der nchsten 10 tage entschieden wird, heute wr tag 8....

----------


## STREBER20

Knnt ihr vergessen...habe zufllig von einer Mandantin, die bei Brehm ist, erfahren, dass schon am Mittwoch das Losergebnis vorlag.....

----------


## mia84

oh menno,ich habe keinen bock mehr...diese klage situation ist schlimmer als die normale wartezeit!gehe jeden morgen zum briefkasten und bin gespannt,ob und was heute drin ist/sein knnte..
das zermrbt total!
hinzu kommt,dass mein anwalt mich nicht gengend informiert!habe alle infos immer einen woche im voraus aus dem forum!
kann das sein!?  :Nixweiss:  
wieviele unis sind denn noch offen?wo habt ihr noch geklagt,bzw.chancen oder welche sind noch aussichtsreich?
habe immer gedacht,dass diese klagen bekloppt sind und dann lt man sich einmal im leben von anderen berreden...

wnsche euch allen weiterhin viel glck bei den weiteren entscheidungen...  :Top:  
lieben gru  

und schnes wochenende

mia

----------


## STREBER20

Das, was du da beschreibst, kennt denke ich jeder. Jeden Tag zum Briefkasten gehen, nachdem eine Entscheidung gefallen ist, mit der Hoffnung / Erwartung, den "richtigen" Brief zu bekommen, um dann jedes Mal feststellen zu mssen, dass dem leider nicht so ist. Wre ja schlimm, wenn es einen nicht interessieren wrde, oder?

Das mit den Infos der Anwlte ist immer so eine Sache. Also ich fr meinen Teil habe festgestellt, dass es hinsichtlich der Ausknfte der diversen Anwlte ziemlich oft verschiedene Infos gibt - siehe jetzt auch das mit dem Verlosen bei der Uni Gttingen. 
Meiner Meinung nach werde ich auch nicht aktuell genug informiert, sondern immer zeitversetzt. Das nervt schon irgendwie...

Offen sind bei mir noch Berlin, Bochum, Bonn, Frankfurt, Heidelberg, Marburg und Mnchen.
Keine Ahnung, welche davon besonders aussichtsreich sind. Es ist halt immer "nur" Losglck.

Dir auch noch viel Erfolg fr die weiteren Verfahren...

----------


## Nico511

ich kann mich da nur anschlieen, jeden tag lauf ich zum briefkasten in voller erwartung und bei jeder unbekannten nummer auf dem telefon schlgt mein herz 100mal hher, weil es ja der anwalt sein knnte. 
bei mir ist es auch so, dass ich die meisten informationen bereits aus dem forum weiss und mich auch sehr schlecht informiert fhle.

bei mir stehen noch folgende entscheidungen aus: Mnchen, Regensburg, Frankfurt, Gieen, Marburg, Bochum, Bonn, Essen, Berlin. kann sein, dass das ein oder andere verfahren schon entschieden wurde und ich davon einfach nichts weiss   :Nixweiss:  

gre nico

----------


## STREBER20

Gieen wurde schon entschieden. 3 Pltze gabs da, Verlosung war schon lngst...

----------


## Nico511

na gut die 3 pltze....   :Keks:

----------


## Linda.1001

> oh menno,ich habe keinen bock mehr...diese klage situation ist schlimmer als die normale wartezeit!gehe jeden morgen zum briefkasten und bin gespannt,ob und was heute drin ist/sein knnte..
> das zermrbt total!
> hinzu kommt,dass mein anwalt mich nicht gengend informiert!habe alle infos immer einen woche im voraus aus dem forum!
> kann das sein!?  und schnes wochenende
> 
> mia



Dass man vom Anwalt nicht gengend informiert wird, kommt mir irgendwie bekannt vor, kann sein, dass wir denselben RA haben...  :Nixweiss:  

Positive Entscheidungen werden einem doch fast immer per Telefon vom RA mitgeteilt soviel ich weiss oder? Und ich hatte noch nie nen Anruf....  :Traurig:   :Nixweiss:   :Blush:  

Ich krieg die Briefe der Oberjustizkasse eher als die Benachrichtigungen durch meinen Anwalt....  :grrrr....:  

Also bei mir stehen noch Essen und Bochum aus...ich mach mir aber keine Hoffnungen mehr...so kann ich nicht enttuscht werden.

Dir auch ein schnes WE.  :hmmm...:

----------


## STREBER20

Is jetzt Gttingen schon gelaufen oder nicht?

Also ich vermute schon, aber warum schreibt dann ein Anwalt, dass erst Anfang nchster Woche gelost wird?! Bin verwirrt   :Nixweiss:

----------


## CaliforniaKicky

meine Anwlte meinten dass Mitte dieser Woche gelost werden sollte und Zulassungen in der nchsten Woche verschickt werden.  :Nixweiss:

----------


## STREBER20

Also auf deutsch: Wenn man bis jetzt noch nix gehrt hat, wars das mit G...

----------


## zvesda

ich hab da mal eine etwas andere frage: mal angenommen ich fange an zum sommersemester zu klagen. da stheen momentan ja nur 9 unis zur auswahl und ber die RV kann ich ja bis zu 10 unis anklagen. knnt ich dann,wenn das verfahren doch lnge dauert, noch die eine uni hinzufgen und bin ich dann fr den "rest" der verfahrensdauer auf diese 9 unis beschrnkt?

und noch was: wenn ich einen platz bekommen sollte, kann ich mich einschreiben, die gebhr bezahlen, abe rnicht hingehen wenn ich momentan noch die ausbildung mache und mich dann quasi frs WS einschreiben lassen,sodass ich das dann von anfang an mitbekomme und nicht mittem im semester reinplatze?!

danke schonmal  :Smilie:

----------


## Linda.1001

> und noch was: wenn ich einen platz bekommen sollte, kann ich mich einschreiben, die gebhr bezahlen, abe rnicht hingehen wenn ich momentan noch die ausbildung mache und mich dann quasi frs WS einschreiben lassen,sodass ich das dann von anfang an mitbekomme und nicht mittem im semester reinplatze?!
> 
> danke schonmal



Du darfst rein rechtlich nicht studieren und ne Ausbildung machen. Weiss das aus Erfahrung. Also entweder oder.

----------


## Arsay

@ Zvesda 

Du musst den Studienplatz annehmen, dich immatrikulieren usw, das weit du ja.
Der Platz kann nicht "aufgehoben" werden.
Aber wenn du den Platz erhltst muss dir die Uni helfen Anschluss zu finden.
Das heit zustzliche Kurse anbieten, Prfungen usw. Kriegst du den Platz relativ am Anfang des laufenden Semesters, knntest du also mittenreinplatzen ;)
Wenn das Semester so gut wie vorbei ist, oder deine Klage schon 1,5 Jahre zurckliegt, dann klappt das natrlich nicht mit dem Nachholen....
aber du bekommst dann zum kommenden beginn des ersten fachsemesters deine zulassung.


Liebe Gre

----------


## Linda.1001

> @ Zvesda 
> 
> Du musst den Studienplatz annehmen, dich immatrikulieren usw, das weit du ja.
> Der Platz kann nicht "aufgehoben" werden.ob du das erste semester als urlaubssemester nehmen kannst... das wei ich nicht..... was ich denke wre reine spekulation.



Selbe Situation damals, im ersten Semester kann man KEIN Wartesemester nehmen.   :Nixweiss:   Spekulation ist es deshalb nicht, weil ich da aus eigener Erfahrung spreche. 

Sorry, aber leider isses so. 

Gru, Linda.

----------


## Xero

abend die herrschaften!

wollte mich mal hier mal n bischen ber meine situation lamentieren und aber auch lob aussprechen.
Habe seit ws 07/08 ne klage fr zahnmed am laufen, bisher leider ohne erfolg. MIr ist klar da die zeit seitdem verglichen mit 10 wartesemestern natrlich ein witz ist, dennoch erscheint sie mir schon verdammt lang! desweiteren trifft einen die verlorene zeit doppelt hart, da man nicht mal wei WANN und OB man berhaupt einen platz bekommt...das ist echt verdammt hart jeden tag wie zwangsneurose ins email-postfach, auf die anwalts-homepage und zu guter letzt in den briefkasten zu gucken, um festzustellen dass wieder mal nix drin ist  :Traurig:  
ich find das schon mies...am schlimmsten ist eigentlich die verdammnis zur unttigkeit; dass man nicht selbst aktiv etwas tun kann um vielleicht durch flei oder wie auch immer einen platz zu kriegen....naja dafr war die schule wohl vorgesehen  ::-winky:  *sichselbsterhng*

-->mein anwalt meinte, dass viele gerichtsentscheidungen, jetzt im februar und mrz ergehen werden, kann dem jemand beipflichten?

zum glck aber gibts dieses forum hier, wo man feedback bekommt, neuen mut schpfen kann und sieht dass man nicht allein ist mit dem ganzen mist...!!!  :Grinnnss!:  
meistens sind das dann kleine hoffnungsschimmer wenn man dann abends am internet sitzt und sich denkt, es knnte ja vielleicht doch alles so klappen wie man sich das gerne wnscht!!!  :Meine Meinung:  

haut rein

----------


## mia84

hallo alle leidgeprfte,

da mich mein anwalt leider nicht gengend informiert,wollte ich mal wieder infos mit euch abgleichen.
ist es richtig,dass dsseldorf,aachen,gieen,gttingen,kiel,dresden,le  ipzig und kln entschieden haben und die pltze vergeben wurden?
habe es nmlich noch nicht "schwarz auf wei".falls diese unis schon das verfahren beendet haben,wird es zeit,dass ich  meinem anwalt eine bse mail schreibe...
wei jemand,wann mnchen,regensburg,frankfurt,marburg oder bochum entscheidet?
naja,eigentlich msste ich das meinen anwalt fragen,aber der ist irgendwie so unfreundlich...  :Hh?:  
aber es wird zeit,dass ich ihm sage,dass ich mit seiner arbeit unzufrieden bin-weniger mit den resultaten-da kann er ja nicht viel machen-aber er knnte mich auf jeden fall besser und schneller informieren...  :Meine Meinung:  



vielen dank fr eure hilfe....
viel glck euch allen bei den weiteren entscheidungen...
toi,toi,toi


mia

----------


## STREBER20

Du klagst fr Human richtig?

Also Dsseldorf, Gieen, Gttingen, Dresden, Leipzig, Kln sind entschieden. Von den anderen wei ich nichts, ich schtze aber, dass es 0-Nummern waren.

Mnchen, Bochum etc. entscheiden erfahrungsgem erst im Mrz.

----------


## Xero

> Mnchen, Bochum etc. entscheiden erfahrungsgem erst im Mrz.


gilt das auch fr zm? oder sind das immer 2 paar stiefel?? schon oder?

----------


## STREBER20

Schwer zu sagen. Um das beantworten zu knnen, htte ich mich mehr mit ZM beschftigen mssen, aber ich bin eher deiner Meinung.

----------


## Doktorine

In Hannover sind lt. einer Freundin, die dort im 1. Semester studiert, angeblich 15 Zahnmedizin-Pltze eingeklagt worden....???!!!
Ich halte die Zahl fr ziemlich hoch, vielleicht nur "stille Post"   :schnarch...:

----------


## SoHen86

Hi,
ich habe wie so ziemlich alle das Problem jetzt schon eine gefhle Ewigkeit auf einen Platz zu warten. Habe jetzt die letzten zweieinhalb Jahre die Zeit mit einer Ausbildung rumgebracht, welche sich im Sommer zum Ende neigt. Setzte halt viel auf die Medizinertests hier zu Lande und in sterreich, aber sicher sein kann man sich ja berhaupt nicht.
Wollte mich also auch ber evtl. Klageoptionen informieren. Knntet ihr mir da helfen? Wei einfach nicht wie das im Einzelnen abluft, was man beachten muss und wie berhaupt noch die Chancen sind einen Platz zu erhalten.
Wrdet mir sehr helfen.
 :Top:

----------


## CaliforniaKicky

hello.

ist jetzt eigentlich jemand dabei der in Gttingen nen platz bekommen hat?
ich hab nmlich einen frs hhere FS bekommen und warte obowolh schon gelost wurde immer noch auf den Zulassungsbescheid, der laut meinem Anwalt diese Woche kommen sollte.
wei jemand vielleicht wie das so in der REgel dauert? bin irgendwie schon beunruhigt.  :Oh nee...:

----------


## Jauheliha

Ich habe diesen ominsen Brief mit den Einschreibeunterlagen auch nie erhalten... die Rechtsabteilung hatte das ganze Zeug wochenlang auf dem Schreibtisch liegen, der Rektor musste das erst alles abzeichnen und der ist ja immer sooooo beschftigt... 

Wir haben uns damals dann einfach alle online immatrikuliert, dazu kommt noch die Schweigepflichtserklrung und die Erklrung zum Teilstudienplatz, findest du auch auf der Seite des Studierendensekretariats. Die Zulassung konnten wir dann nachreichen.

Frau Junga aus dem Studiendekanat hatte uns das so gesagt, ruf sie am besten mal an!

----------


## Linda.1001

> Wir haben uns damals dann einfach alle online immatrikuliert, dazu kommt noch die Schweigepflichtserklrung und die Erklrung zum Teilstudienplatz, findest du auch auf der Seite des Studierendensekretariats. Die Zulassung konnten wir dann nachreichen.



Moin!

Wie bitte? Man muss ne Schweigepflichtserklrung unterschreiben???
Oh   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:  Jetzt hab ich auch kapiert warum mir ein gewisser jemand nicht sagen konnte, warum er mit nem Schnitt von 3,6 nach nem Semester nen Studienplatz in Marburg hatte und ich mit 2,6 net..... nur durch logisches kombinieren....wobei, das htt ich mir auch schon frher denken knnen   :Blush:   Sorry 4 off topic.

Back 2 topic: Und man darfs dann auch net der Familie sagen?   :Nixweiss:   :Grinnnss!:  Die wissen doch eh, dass ich klage...

----------


## Jauheliha

Hey Linda,

es handelt sich hier um die rztliche Schweigepflicht  :Grinnnss!: 

Was du meinst, fllt da sicher nicht drunter  :Grinnnss!:  Aber sicher ist das datenschutztechnisch auch nicht erlaubt...

----------


## Linda.1001

> Hey Linda,
> 
> es handelt sich hier um die rztliche Schweigepflicht 
> 
> Was du meinst, fllt da sicher nicht drunter  Aber sicher ist das datenschutztechnisch auch nicht erlaubt...


  :Blush:  upps, ich Dummerchen.

Aber was hat es mit der rztlichen Schweigepflicht auf sich? Wegen der integrierten Seminare *Einfhrung in die Klinik*?  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Jauheliha

Richtig... auch als Student muss man sich an die Schweigepflicht halten  :Grinnnss!: 
Es gibt ja auch in der Vorklinik Patientenvorstellungen etc.

----------


## Strodti

Das nehmen die an der Uni sehr ernst... sind wohl schon Studenten nach einer Fallvorstellung dabei beobachtet worden, wie sie sich ber den sehr adipsen Patienten lustig gemacht haben (und das Patient/Angehrige mitbekommen haben).
Dazu kommt, dass man auch in der Vorklinik schon etwas mit Patienten zu tun haben kann... Anamnesegruppen, Gesprch im Praktikum Psychologie, Fallvorstellungen, etc.

----------


## Jauheliha

Auch sehr nett, wenn man im rappelvollen Zug nachhause fhrt und sich eine Sitzreihe weiter Studenten ber die Genitalien ihrer Prpleichen unterhalten. :kotzen: 

Aber das gert jetzt zu sehr OT  :hmmm...:

----------


## CaliforniaKicky

das kenn ich auch von meiner Zugfahrt! dabei konnte ich mir alte Sachen wieder ins Gedchtnis rufen  :Oh nee...:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## mia84

@streber20:

habe auch schon rechnungen von den zustndigen gerichten der universitten aachen und kiel bekommen.
heit das nicht auch,dass die verfahren dort beendet wurden?
ach,wie immer keine ahnung.  :Nixweiss:  

werde jetzt die mail an meinen anwalt schreiben.

lieben gru

mia

----------


## STREBER20

Also der Zeitpunkt, wann die Rechnungen von den Gerichten verschickt werden, hat nichts damit zu tun, ob es dort schon eine Entscheidung gab oder nicht.
Klagst du fr ZM oder HM?

----------


## mia84

klage fr hm.
bin aber kurz davor nun meinem anwalt das mandat zu entziehen und den ganzen mist zu stoppen!habe keine lust mehr den ganzen psychostress weiter durchzumachen.denke auch immer,was ist, wenn man wirklich einen platz bekommt!
das ist kein spa!du kannst ganz unmglich irgendetwas wirklich aufholen - unmglich!
dann kommst du auch noch an eine (der meisten) unis die blo WS anbieten.dann kannste 1000euro (=2semester) gebhren zahlen ohne scheine machen zu knnen!
toll....

wei nicht,was das ganze soll...

und wieder ein abend an dem man deprimiert ins bett geht,ohne studienplatz,mit dem gefhl fr alles zu schlecht zu sein und mit dem wunsch,irgendwelchen verantwortlichen mal nachts in einer dunklen gasse zu begegnen

aber immerhin sind wir exportweltmeister!klasse:ich bin deutschland
(ist doch der super slogan mit dem wir uns alle unseren stolz auf unser wunderbares land ausdrcken sollen,ein land,dass uns alle bremst und es nicht schafft ein paar mehr studienpltze zu schaffen!)!

 :Top: 


okay,ich spinne wieder,es ist spt - ab ins bett

gute nacht


mia

 :Friedenstaube:

----------


## Linda.1001

> Also der Zeitpunkt, wann die Rechnungen von den Gerichten verschickt werden, hat nichts damit zu tun, ob es dort schon eine Entscheidung gab oder nicht.
> Klagst du fr ZM oder HM?



Also das sehe ich anders. Bei mir kommen immer kurz nach der Entscheidung die Rechnungen fr die abgewiesene Klage an. 

@Mia: Mach Dir doch einfach nicht den Stress. Sieh es als Versuch an. Immer das Beste hoffen und das Schlimmste erwarten.  :hmmm...:   :Nixweiss:

----------


## zvesda

kann man einen richtwert nennen, was die RV ungefhr bernimmt? hab damals mit ihr gesprochen und da hiee es nochdass die klagen gegen 10unis bernommen werden wrden. aber wenn das verfahren lnger andauert wird die RV doch nicht alles bezahlen oder welche erfahrungen habt ihr da gemacht?

----------


## SoHen86

Hi,
kurze frage: habe auch vor zu klagen fr das WS 08/09 und mein Anwalt hat gesagt ich sollte noch schnell ne Rechtschutzversicherung abschlieen? 
Welche habt ihr genommen und auf was muss ich bei der Wahl beachten?
Hatte bislang bei der Versicherung nur irgenwelche mega uninformierte Personen dran.* Bitte um Hilfe* 
Sonst krieg ich zuviel  
Danke  :Nixweiss:

----------


## zvesda

welche grad gut ist, kann ich nicht sagen. hauptsache du hast dann den punkt " verwaltungsrecht" drin. und dass du die RV 3monate vor der klage abschliet, da karenzzeit

----------


## Frizzy

kurze *einschrnkung* zu zvesda:
verwaltungsrecht allein ntzt unter umstnden nichts, da viele RV den punkt *kapazittsklage* schon explizit gestrichen haben - also da ist vorsicht und genaues informieren geboten!

gru
frizzy

----------


## SoHen86

@frizzy
weit du denn welche es mit inbegriffen haben?
beim informieren sind die bei der versicherung keine groe hilfe.kenne sich mit dieser spezialisierung nicht richtig aus oder geben falsche ausknfte.meinen namen darf ich ja auch nicht sagen...

----------


## Linda.1001

> @frizzy
> weit du denn welche es mit inbegriffen haben?
> beim informieren sind die bei der versicherung keine groe hilfe.kenne sich mit dieser spezialisierung nicht richtig aus oder geben falsche ausknfte.meinen namen darf ich ja auch nicht sagen...


also, ich bin nicht sicher, aber mein RA meinte, dass die ARAG und die D.A.S. gut seien. -ohne Gewhr-

----------


## Sirat

Passt auf mit den Versicherungen.Informiert euch sehr gut.Die bezahlen auch nicht einfach so,niemand wirft Geld raus.

----------


## Linda.1001

Ja das kann ich besttigen! Auerdem mssten (Konjunktiv!) die Versicherungen 'nur' 5 Klagen bernehmen und nicht 10 o. mehr.

----------


## Doktorine

Zahlt denn die Versicherung auch einen neuen Klage-Durchgang also falls es beim ersten mal nicht klappt? Oder kann man die nur einmal in Anspruch nehmen?

----------


## STREBER20

Falsch, Linda. Ich habe das mit meiner Versicherung abgeklrt, dass die 10 bernehmen mssen.

----------


## Linda.1001

> Falsch, Linda. Ich habe das mit meiner Versicherung abgeklrt, dass die 10 bernehmen mssen.


Es ist nicht falsch, sondern im Allgemeinen gesagt. Was du mit deiner Versicherung abgesprochen hast, kann ich ja schlecht wissen oder?

EDIT: zu den 5 zu bernehmenden Klageverfahren -vgl. Urteil OLG Celle

----------


## STREBER20

Meine Versicherung beruft sich auch auf das Urteil des OLG Celle und ich habe es von meiner Versicherung schriftlich besttigt bekommen, dass sie 10 Verfahren bernehmen... lol auch egal, was ihr da abgesprochen habt, ich kann hier nur fr mich sprechen.

----------


## Sirat

Hat deine Versicherung schon gezahlt? Wenn ja,glckwunsch.Wenn nein,bell nicht zu laut hier.

Realitt sieht manchmal anders aus als auf dem Papier.

----------


## Linda.1001

> Meine Versicherung beruft sich auch auf das Urteil des OLG Celle und ich habe es von meiner Versicherung schriftlich besttigt bekommen, dass sie 10 Verfahren bernehmen... lol auch egal, was ihr da abgesprochen habt, ich kann hier nur fr mich sprechen.



Naja umso besser, hoffe mal dass es fr dich klappt. Ich meine fr die anderen, dass sie sich lieber grndlichst informieren sollten.

P.S. Anscheinend hattest du Recht und ich hab falsche Infos bekommen.
siehe http://www.juraforum.de/urteile/urte...8-u-17906.html

----------


## Linda.1001

> Hat deine Versicherung schon gezahlt? Wenn ja,glckwunsch.Wenn nein,bell nicht zu laut hier.
> 
> Realitt sieht manchmal anders aus als auf dem Papier.



Also meine nicht, die antwortet einfach nicht! Deswegen meine ich dass Vorsicht geboten ist! Die antworten wahrscheinlich nmlich nicht, da die noch die Revision des Verfahrens vor dem OLG Celle abwarten, ansonsten ist das Urteil nmlich nicht rechtskrftig.  :was ist das...?:

----------


## STREBER20

Ich habe es zum Einen schriftlich und telefonisch wurde das auch mit dem zustndigen Sachbearbeiter der Versicherung abgeklrt. Mehr kann ich nicht machen. Wie sie dann im "Ernstfall" reagieren, kann ich natrlich leider nicht vorhersagen, aber ihr habt beide recht, dass Versicherungen lieber zu wenig als zu viel zahlen, um es mal vorsichtig auszudrcken.

Also ich fasse nochmal zusammen: Urteil OLG Celle lautet: 10 Verfahren mssen bernommen werden. Jetzt muss noch die Revision abgewartet werden.
Aber ich mein, wozu machen wir dann noch Vertrge?
Was soll das? Die Versicherungen warten einfach Urteile der OLGs ab und picken sich dann das Urteil raus, das ihnen am Besten erscheint und berufen sich darauf. Wo kommen wir denn da hin?
Irgendwann gibts ein Urteil, dass die Versicherungen nur noch 2 Unis bernehmen mssen oder was?! Also dann streik ich! Das wrde ich mir nicht gefallen lassen. 
Im Vertrag selbst steht brigens *NICHTS* von einer Einschrnkung,. wieviele Unis die Versicherung bernehmen muss, drin. Kulanterweise habe ich mich mit denen auf 10 geeinigt. Wenn die versuchen, jetzt noch weniger als 10 rauszuschinden, wirds ernst.

----------


## Linda.1001

> Ich habe es zum Einen schriftlich und telefonisch wurde das auch mit dem zustndigen Sachbearbeiter der Versicherung abgeklrt. Mehr kann ich nicht machen. Wie sie dann im "Ernstfall" reagieren, kann ich natrlich leider nicht vorhersagen, aber ihr habt beide recht, dass Versicherungen lieber zu wenig als zu viel zahlen, um es mal vorsichtig auszudrcken.
> 
> Also ich fasse nochmal zusammen: Urteil OLG Celle lautet: 10 Verfahren mssen bernommen werden. Jetzt muss noch die Revision abgewartet werden.
> Aber ich mein, wozu machen wir dann noch Vertrge?
> Was soll das? Die Versicherungen warten einfach Urteile der OLGs ab und picken sich dann das Urteil raus, das ihnen am Besten erscheint und berufen sich darauf. Wo kommen wir denn da hin?
> Irgendwann gibts ein Urteil, dass die Versicherungen nur noch 2 Unis bernehmen mssen oder was?! Also dann streik ich! Das wrde ich mir nicht gefallen lassen. 
> Im Vertrag selbst steht brigens *NICHTS* von einer Einschrnkung,. wieviele Unis die Versicherung bernehmen muss, drin. Kulanterweise habe ich mich mit denen auf 10 geeinigt. Wenn die versuchen, jetzt noch weniger als 10 rauszuschinden, wirds ernst.


Die Versicherung knnte argumentieren, dass man das geplant htte etc. deswegen. Es sei kein pltzlich und unvorhergesehener Schadensfall.
Naja, bzgl dem mit den Vertrgen kann ich dir nur zustimmen. 
Manche Versicherungen haben mittlerweile frs Verwaltungsrecht eine Karenzzeit von 1 Jahr (!) eingefhrt.  ::-oopss:

----------


## Sirat

Es gibt Versicherungen die nicht zahlen,obwohl sie sagen,dass sie es tun.Das machen auch grosse.Also nicht blenden lassen und vorsichtig sein.

cheers

----------


## Xylamon

Beliebte Masche ist auch solchen Leuten dann die Versicherung zu kndigen - was wiederum Probleme bereitet eine neue Rechtschutzversicherung zu bekommen, oft muss man nmlich ankreuzen ob man schon vorher eine Versicherung hatte und wie das Verhltnis beendet wurde.

Die Versicherung muss ja auch wirtschaftlich denken, jedes Verfahren kostet Geld und schmlert den Gewinn.

----------


## mia84

hallo leidgeplagte,

wollte mal wieder nach fragen,ob irgendwer weitere infos hat(bezglich der klagevorgnge)?mein anwalt lt mich irgenwie so hngen.das nervt echt.hab ihm schon ne mail geschrieben,aber er hat es natrlich nicht ntig sich mit mir zu beschftigen!  :kotzen:  
gibt wohl nichts neues?
schade....
drcke euch allen die daumen!

liebe gre

mia

ps:hat jemand aus unserer klagerunde einen platz bekommen?

----------


## Linda.1001

> hallo leidgeplagte,
> 
> wollte mal wieder nach fragen,ob irgendwer weitere infos hat(bezglich der klagevorgnge)?mein anwalt lt mich irgenwie so hngen.das nervt echt.hab ihm schon ne mail geschrieben,aber er hat es natrlich nicht ntig sich mit mir zu beschftigen!  
> gibt wohl nichts neues?
> schade....
> drcke euch allen die daumen!
> 
> liebe gre
> 
> ...



Mia, du kannst mir ja mal via PM mitteilen, welchen RA du hast, wir haben wahrscheinlich den gleichen.   :hmmm...: 

Nee, mal ehrlich, also die RA's rufen einen glaube ich auch nur an, wenn sich etwas ergeben hat.

Wenn die Klage erfolglos war, dann wird dir das postalisch mitgeteilt.

Ansonsten wird er sich kaum melden, um dir mitzuteilen, dass sich noch nichts ergeben hat.

----------


## Xero

gab letzlich etliche pltze in gttingen soviel ich wei...
aber mal ehrlich, die ganze kapazitts-klagerei ist doch wohl ne riesige geldmache! Wenn der anwalt net grad dein vadder oder onkel ist, wird man so unpersnlich behandelt wie sonst nirgends!
ich finds mies dass man als zahlender kunde dauernd nachbohren muss und die ganze sache so ne untransparente, im stillen ablaufende geschichte ist!  :Hh?:  

*megaphon: "du gemeiner rechtsverdreher!"*

----------


## mia84

> gab letzlich etliche pltze in gttingen soviel ich wei...
> aber mal ehrlich, die ganze kapazitts-klagerei ist doch wohl ne riesige geldmache! Wenn der anwalt net grad dein vadder oder onkel ist, wird man so unpersnlich behandelt wie sonst nirgends!
> ich finds mies dass man als zahlender kunde dauernd nachbohren muss und die ganze sache so ne untransparente, im stillen ablaufende geschichte ist!  
> 
> *megaphon: "du gemeiner rechtsverdreher!"*



 :Meine Meinung: 

so ist es wohl leider!

durchhalten!

lieben gru

----------


## Nico511

hat jemand schon iwas neues gehrt ? kann doch langsam nicht mehr sein...das ss fngt bald an und bei mir stehen noch einige unis aus. seit ber einem monat hab ich jetzt garnichts mehr gehrt.....

----------


## borgia

mnchen 0 pltze, marburg 1
lg   :Friedenstaube:

----------


## Linsi

hehe mnchen hat aus dem letzten jahr wohl gelernt, ist ja echt recht mau was diese klagerunde an pltze rausspringt   :Party:

----------


## kra-

> mnchen 0 pltze


  :Aufgepasst!:  

2006 waren es 130 Pltze!!

----------


## febee

ich mein marburg war in den letzten Jharen nicht grad die schnellste Uni, die ein ergebnis vorgelegt hat....  :Friedenstaube: 

marburg hat doch erst ende mz in den letzten jahren entschieden....na ja, von mir aus....hayirlisi isA.

----------


## Nico511

bis jetzt hat immer alles gestimmt was hier reingeschrieben wurde. ausserdem warum sollte hier jemand was unwahres reinschreiben ? 
ausserdem ist es februar !!!!!!! das nenn ich nicht grade  schnell...

----------


## borgia

berlin 17 pltze auf ca. 350.
viel glck  :Friedenstaube:

----------


## STREBER20

Es wird von Jahr zu Jahr scheissiger! Schner kann man das nicht mehr reden. Bald sind wir soweit, dass es berall NULL Pltze sind, die festgestellt werden.

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Es wird von Jahr zu Jahr scheissiger! Schner kann man das nicht mehr reden. Bald sind wir soweit, dass es berall NULL Pltze sind, die festgestellt werden.


Na das wre doch gar nicht schlecht..............

----------


## Jaki

Jedenfalls wird dann weniger sinnlos Geld verballert und weniger Trnen mssen flieen...

Also auf meiner Liste steht jetzt noch Duisburg-Essen, Bochum und ... ja halt Berlin mit den phnomenalen 17 Pltzen.

Ich wnsche mir und allen anderen bangenden hier viel Glck!

----------


## STREBER20

Cox, misch dich net ein und kriech wieder in die fr dich vorgesehenen Bereiche.

----------


## thinker

> Also auf meiner Liste steht jetzt noch Duisburg-Essen, Bochum und ... ja halt Berlin mit den phnomenalen 17 Pltzen.


Nur so aus Interesse: Fr welches Semester gilt die Klage ? Schon fr kommendes WiSe oder wie ? 
Oder frs vergangene ? Das wre ja schon vorbei.
Im SoSe bieten Essen und Bochum ja gar kein Medizin im 1. Sem. an.... 

Klrt mich mal auf ;) Nicht bse gemeint, interessiert mich nur grad.

----------


## STREBER20

Klagerunde WS 2007/08 (egal ob WS real schon vorbei ist)

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Cox, misch dich net ein und kriech wieder in die fr dich vorgesehenen Bereiche.


Freies Board, freie Meinungsuerung kann also berall meinen Senf dazugeben.
tsch-Btsch.  :Keks:

----------


## Sirat

Die Unis sind dann dazu verpflichtet Kurse einzurichten,selbst wenn Sie kein SoSe anbieten.

----------


## Linda.1001

> tsch-Btsch.


Ich meine, der Nickname sagts ja, aber sind wir hier im Kindergarten? Knnen wir hier nicht sachlich und ohne berheblichkeit diskutieren?

 :Friedenstaube:   :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:   :grrrr....:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Ich meine, der Nickname sagts ja, aber sind wir hier im Kindergarten? Knnen wir hier nicht sachlich und ohne berheblichkeit diskutieren?


Was hat es mit berheblichkeit zu tun wenn ich sage, da ich es nicht
schlimm finden wrde wenn sich gar keiner mehr einklagen knnte, weil
die Unis ihre maximalen Kapazitten ausreizen???

----------


## Linda.1001

> Was hat es mit berheblichkeit zu tun wenn ich sage, da ich es nicht
> schlimm finden wrde wenn sich gar keiner mehr einklagen knnte, weil
> die Unis ihre maximalen Kapazitten ausreizen???


Naja, sowas in nem Pro-Kapazitt Thread zu sagen riecht ziemlich nach Provokation....muss das sein?

Wir wissen ja, dass du nen Studienplatz hast und aus den anderen Threads was du von uns Wartlern hlst.

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Naja, sowas in nem Pro-Kapazitt Thread zu sagen riecht ziemlich nach Provokation....muss das sein?
> 
> Wir wissen ja, dass du nen Studienplatz hast und aus den anderen Threads was du von uns Wartlern hlst.


Was halte ich denn von Wartlern???
btw Wo steht hier was von PRO???

----------


## STREBER20

Is jetzt mal gut mit diesem Off Toppic Dreck?

----------


## CYP21B

> Naja, sowas in nem Pro-Kapazitt Thread zu sagen riecht ziemlich nach Provokation....muss das sein?
> 
> Wir wissen ja, dass du nen Studienplatz hast und aus den anderen Threads was du von uns Wartlern hlst.


Es gibt keine Forumsregel die besagt das man in einem Thread seine Meinung nicht uern darf. Nur weil es ein paar Herrschaften hier nicht in den Kram passt haben diese noch lange nicht das Recht den anderen "den Mund zu verbieten".

Es drfte fr dich auch irrelevant sein wie er an seinen Platz kam. Das tut rein garnichts zur Sache.

Und zum Thema Provokation  :Keks:

----------


## Linda.1001

> Es gibt keine Forumsregel die besagt das man in einem Thread seine Meinung nicht uern darf. Nur weil es ein paar Herrschaften hier nicht in den Kram passt haben diese noch lange nicht das Recht den anderen "den Mund zu verbieten".
> 
> Es drfte fr dich auch irrelevant sein wie er an seinen Platz kam. Das tut rein garnichts zur Sache.
> 
> Und zum Thema Provokation



Hab ich das gesagt? Hab ich hier irgendwem den Mund verboten? NEIN. Also bitte.

Ich habe mich blo ber dieses 'tsch-Btsch' amsiert, wenn ich darf.

> Dann sollte es ihm auch egal sein wie ich zu meinem komme oder andere Klger zu ihrem Platz kommen.   :Nixweiss:  Was der Kommentar sollte auer dass er provokant war, kann ich mir nicht erklren. Wenn jemand so nett wre mir das zu erklren, blicke da nicht ganz durch, was das auer Provokation sonst sein sollte. Bitte. Danke....

Zum Thema Provokation verteilst du Kekse?

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Hab ich das gesagt? Hab ich hier irgendwem den Mund verboten? NEIN. Also bitte.
> 
> Ich habe mich blo ber dieses 'tsch-Btsch' amsiert, wenn ich darf.
> 
> > Dann sollte es ihm auch egal sein wie ich zu meinem komme oder andere Klger zu ihrem Platz kommen.   Was der Kommentar sollte auer dass er provokant war, kann ich mir nicht erklren. Wenn jemand so nett wre mir das zu erklren, blicke da nicht ganz durch, was das auer Provokation sonst sein sollte. Bitte. Danke....
> 
> Zum Thema Provokation verteilst du Kekse?


Das tsch Btsch galt der Tatsache das es hier ein freies Board ist und nichts anderem. Wie du an deinen Studienplatz kommst is mir sowas von ******egal.
Was war daran bitte provokant???????
*ES WAR KEINE PROVOKATION SONDERN MEINE MEINUNG!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Ich warte immer noch auf eine Antwort in welchen Beitrgen ich mich
negativ ber Wartler ausgelassen haben soll.

BTW: War selber Warter...

----------


## Linda.1001

> Das tsch Btsch galt der Tatsache das es hier ein freies Board ist und nichts anderem. 
> 
> Ich warte immer noch auf eine Antwort in welchen Beitrgen ich mich
> negativ ber Wartler ausgelassen haben soll.
> 
> BTW: War selber Warter...


zu 1) aha, ich fands net so angebracht

zu 2) dann scheine ich dich verwechselt zu haben (revidiere meine oben stehenden Aussagen )

----------


## CYP21B

> Hab ich das gesagt? Hab ich hier irgendwem den Mund verboten? NEIN. Also bitte.


Ja das hast du gesagt, wenn auch nicht wortwrtlich. Drfte jedoch auf das Selbe rauskommen...


> Ich habe mich blo ber dieses 'tsch-Btsch' amsiert, wenn ich darf.


Auch das ist leider falsch. Du hast versucht ihn anhand seines Nicks zu stigmatisieren. Aber wenn das fr dich amsieren ist...


> > Dann sollte es ihm auch egal sein wie ich zu meinem komme oder andere Klger zu ihrem Platz kommen.   Was der Kommentar sollte auer dass er provokant war, kann ich mir nicht erklren. Wenn jemand so nett wre mir das zu erklren, blicke da nicht ganz durch, was das auer Provokation sonst sein sollte. Bitte. Danke....


Wieso sollte es ihm egal sein wenn sich wegen irgendwelchen Leutchen wie euch seine Studienbedingungen verschlechtern? Nur weil etwas rechtlich erlaubt ist ist es noch lange nicht gerecht und erst recht nicht moralisch ok. Es ist sein gutes Recht das dann zu kritisieren. Und an diesem Recht hast weder du noch sonst jemand was zu rtteln. An dem Kommentar war auch nichts provozierend. Wenn du es nicht vertrgst andere Meinungen zu lesen solltest du vielleicht ffentliche Foren meiden, ein eigenes aufmachen und alle Leute mit nicht assimilierter Meinung rausschmeien, nur so als Vorschlag. Falls du es jetzt dann immer noch nicht verstehst lies dir einfach das Zitat von Streber in seinem Post mal durch, vielleicht kapierst du es dann.


> Zum Thema Provokation verteilst du Kekse?


 Siehe letzter Satz zum letzten Zitat, damit sollte das dann fr jeden verstndlich sein.

----------


## Linda.1001

> Ja das hast du gesagt, wenn auch nicht wortwrtlich. Drfte jedoch auf das Selbe rauskommen...
> 
> Du hast versucht ihn anhand seines Nicks zu stigmatisieren. Aber wenn das fr dich amsieren ist...
> 
> Wieso sollte es ihm egal sein wenn sich wegen irgendwelchen Leutchen wie euch seine Studienbedingungen verschlechtern? Nur weil etwas rechtlich erlaubt ist ist es noch lange nicht gerecht und erst recht nicht moralisch ok. Es ist sein gutes Recht das dann zu kritisieren. Und an diesem Recht hast weder du noch sonst jemand was zu rtteln. An dem Kommentar war auch nichts provozierend. Wenn du es nicht vertrgst andere Meinungen zu lesen solltest du vielleicht ffentliche Foren meiden, ein eigenes aufmachen und alle Leute mit nicht assimilierter Meinung rausschmeien, nur so als Vorschlag. Falls du es jetzt dann immer noch nicht verstehst lies dir einfach das Zitat von Streber in seinem Post mal durch, vielleicht kapierst du es dann. Siehe letzter Satz zum letzten Zitat, damit sollte das dann fr jeden verstndlich sein.



Zu Beginn: Du bist kein Mod, also spiel dich bitte nicht als solcher auf und weise mich hier zurecht, ja?! Wenn, dann soll das bitte einer der echten Mods tun. DANKE!

zu 1) Habe ich nicht, unterstell mir nicht solche Sachen. Ich habe das weder direkt noch indirekt getan! Also bitte!

zu 2) wieder mal eine deiner Unterstellungen- ich hab gar nichts stigmatisiert sondern lediglich auf den selben Zynismus hin geantwortet.

zu 3) hab ich nichts anderes zu sagen auer: Ist das deine normale Ausdrucksweise?

Fazit: Sich mit dir ber einen Thread auszutauschen ist fr mich reine Zeitverschwendung. Wenn ich mich andauernd beschuldigen lassen wollte, htt ich mir das in s Profil geschrieben oder????  

P.S. Wenn du mich weiter zitieren und mir Sachen unterstellen willst, nur zu, 
ES INTERESSIERT MICH NUR NICHT.

----------


## STREBER20

*HALLO? HRT VERDAMMT NOCHMAL AUF DEN THREAD ZUZUSPAMMEN! ES REICHT LANGSAM!*

----------


## Linda.1001

_-> Spam off <-_

----------


## Linda.1001

Hat jemand schon was bzgl. Bochum und/oder Essen gehrt??

----------


## Jaki

Fehlanzeige bis jetzt

----------


## STREBER20

Wei jemand wieviele Pltze in Ffm verlost werden?
siehe: http://studienplatz-klage.de/nachric...e-in-frankfurt

----------


## borgia

5 in ffm

----------


## Sirat

Nach meiner Info Bochum keine Pltze

----------


## STREBER20

ooohhhhhhhhh ich muss schon sagen, die chancen sind wirklich atemberaubend gut!

----------


## MoonDef

so hallo bin auch klger bei anwalt zimmerling.is hier eigendlich noch jemand optimistisch das das was wird?die ergebnisse waren ja bis jetzt sehr unzufriedenstellend.5 pltze bei 300 klgern klasse! 
ich weiss nicht ob das noch was wird muss ich ehrlich sagen aber schaun wir mal hoffnung stirbt zuletzt

----------


## Jaki

> so hallo bin auch klger bei anwalt zimmerling.is hier eigendlich noch jemand optimistisch das das was wird?die ergebnisse waren ja bis jetzt sehr unzufriedenstellend.5 pltze bei 300 klgern klasse! 
> ich weiss nicht ob das noch was wird muss ich ehrlich sagen aber schaun wir mal hoffnung stirbt zuletzt


Du glaubst tatschlich, dass da noch was kommt???

Oder bezieht sich deine Klage auf kommendes Sommersemester??? Ne! , kann ja nicht sein... also bundesweit sind ca.95% der Verfahren abgeschlossen und in allen Fllen ist wenn berhaupt nicht gerade eine ernst zu nehmende Menge an Pltzen heraus gekommen.... die Chancen sind also nicht gerade berauschend - wir mssen uns wohl oder bel geschlagen geben  :grrrr....:

----------


## STREBER20

haha mein Anwalt schreibt sogar, dass Frankfurt, Marburg, Bochum und Mnchen noch NICHT entschieden wurden! LOL   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## zvesda

ab wann sollte man sich um eine klage fr das kommende SS kmmern?

----------


## MoonDef

der tag ist fr mich hiermit gelaufen  :Frown:

----------


## mediklger

hallo!
Ich habe auch fr das Wintersemester an 15 unis geklagt! Mein Anwalt ist der nette Herr Stegmaier! Hat von euch auch einer mit seiner Hilfe geklagt?
Ich bin wirklich deprimiert! Im Sommer sagte mir mein Anwalt das ich (wenn ich an 15 Unis klage ("Anwalts-Unis" eingeschlossen) zu 90% einen Studienplatz bekomme!
Und wies aussieht bekomme ich trotzdem nichts... Bis jetzt war ein  Losplatz 44 in Gttingen (34 wurden genommen) das hchste!Auch hier schrieb mir der Anwalt das ich mit sehr hoher wahrscheinlichkeit nachrcken werde! Bis heute ists dabei geblieben!
Irgendwie habe ich auch keine Ergebnise von Tbingen, Greifswald und Gieen erhalten!

Kann mir da vlt jemand helfen?

mfg

----------


## STREBER20

Tbingen 4, Greifswald keine Ahnung, Gieen 3

----------


## rudi18

kann dich gut verstehen hab den gleichen anwalt + 15 unis veklagt + erfolgsversprechen + keinen studienplatz bis heute! 
is halt alles nur geldmache. 
jetzt hat er ja schon eher wieder die neue klagerunde im kopf... kann man halt wieder kohle schffeln!  :Hh?:

----------


## TonyClifton

entschuldigt aber jemand von euch hat nem Anwalt geglaubt der ein *Erfolgsversprechen* abgibt? Habt ihr euch je vorher informiert ber die statistischen Erfolgschancen diesbezglich und darber dass sie jedes Jahr (logischerweise) sinken? Die Unis nehmen auch lieber erstmal ein paar mehr Studenten auf und ersparen sich den Kosten- u. Zeitaufwand mit den Nachzglern.

a) kann ich nicht glauben dass Anwlte Erfolgsgarantien geben
b) wer naiv genug ist an eine solche zu glauben, der scheint mir doch recht weltfremd..

----------


## CaliforniaKicky

Hello!

Ich kann euren Frust sehr gut nachvollziehen. wei nicht ob ihr euch vielleicht einen anderen WEg berlegt habt wie z.B den Umweg ber Zahnmedizin. Denn manchmal ist der Abischnitt so, dass er gerade noch fr Zahnmedizin reicht und fr Medizin halt nicht.
Habs nmlich so gemacht, ne Anrechnung fr 1 Fachsemester bekommen und mich jetzt endlich erfolgreich fr das 2. Fachsemester eingeklagt, und da stehen die Chance absolut besser. In Gttingen z.B wurden soweit ich wei ber 10 Leute frs 2. Fachsemester aufgenommen.
Eventuell kann man ja versuchen sich in Zahnmedizin einzuklagen (es gibt glaub ich insgesamt weniger Klger frs 1 FS.) , scheine zu sammeln und sich dann frs hhere Semester in MEdizin einzuklagen.
Wnsch euch allen jedenfalls viel Erfolg. statistisch gesehen muss es auch bei euch irgendwann klappen.!  ::-winky:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> . statistisch gesehen muss es auch bei euch irgendwann klappen.!


Statistisch gesehen mu es auch IRGENDWANN mit nem 6er im Lotto klappen,
da ist ja das Schne an der Statistik.

Und hrt doch ma auf so zu tun als wenn jeder mit dem einklagen erfolg 
haben wrde, denn es ist eher die Ausnahme als die Regel.

----------


## STREBER20

Da geb ich Coxy Baby absolut recht.

----------


## Xero

ich frag mich manchmal ob manche anwlte es fertig bringen jeden morgen mit reinem gewissen in den spiegel schauen zu knnen??!
manchmal steigt mir echt die wut hoch wenn ich wieder nen brief bekomme wo schonwieder nur blabla drinsteht....!

----------


## Mysterious

bei mir hats gott sein dank beim ersten versuch geklappt ! es ist halt auch ne glckssache, die man nicht unterschtzen darf - statistiken sollte man im wald lassen 
wnsch euch wirklich viel erfolg und hoffe das es noch klappt! der threadersteller, Medicus85 bekam seinen studienplatz in 06 und zwar bei der letzten hatte es geklappt !

----------


## zvesda

ich war heut bei meiner anwltin aber bin sozusagen eher neu ws das angeht. haben vor zum SS zu klagen bzw will sie sich noch "informieren" wnn es sich eher lohnt. ich hatte das gefhl dass die frau kaum eine ahnung hatte. ich hab die friste nfr die kapazittsklagen recherchiert, wovon sie keine ahnung hatte. aktuelles hatte sie auch nicht parat.. einfach enttuschend

----------


## CaliforniaKicky

@ Coxybaby: Ich habe mich dabei verstrkt auf das Klagen zum *hheren*
Fachsemester bezogen und da sind die Chancen viel hher.* Alle* Komillitonen die von meinem Zahnijahrgang frs hhere Fachsemester geklagt haben hatten Erfolg. Es ist also sehr erfolgsversprechend.

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> @ Coxybaby: Ich habe mich dabei verstrkt auf das Klagen zum *hheren*
> Fachsemester bezogen und da sind die Chancen viel hher.* Alle* Komillitonen die von meinem Zahnijahrgang frs hhere Fachsemester geklagt haben hatten Erfolg. Es ist also sehr erfolgsversprechend.




Ghhhnnn, wir sind immer noch bei relativen Zahlen und nicht bei absoluten.
Und mit Aussagen wie: "Es ist also sehr erfolgsversprechend",wre ich etwas
vorsichtig.
Wenn du als schlauer Fuchs deine Ausgangschancen von 0,1% auf 1,0%
steigern kannst, kannste ja hinterher schn was von 10facher Chancen-
steigerung erzhlen aber das ist vllig wurscht weil deine
Chancen immer noch unten sind.Ein Hoch auf Statistik.

Und wie es schon 100000000000000000000000000 Mal festgestellt wurde:
*WENN KLAGEN SO EINFACH UND ERFOLGREICH WR; WRDE ES JEDER
MACHEN!!!!!!!*

----------


## cjang

@california:

fr welches semester haben die denn alle geklagt?

----------


## CaliforniaKicky

@cjang: allesamt fr das 2. FS

----------


## kra-

> ich frag mich manchmal ob manche anwlte es fertig bringen jeden morgen mit reinem gewissen in den spiegel schauen zu knnen??!
> manchmal steigt mir echt die wut hoch wenn ich wieder nen brief bekomme wo schonwieder nur blabla drinsteht....!


Hm, sorry... aber was kann denn der Anwalt dazu, wenn _du_ grad nicht zu den ~30 Glcklichen einer Platzverlosung gehrst? 

Und SO gering sind die Chancen nun auch wieder nicht. 2006 lag sie in Mnchen bei ~20%! Allerdings muss ich zugeben, dass bei euch im letzten Jahr vergleichsweise echt wenig Pltze rausgesprungen sind...

----------


## STREBER20

Zwischen 2006 und 2008 besteht ein himmelweiter Unterschied.
So ich mich erinnern kann, sprangen damals ber 100 Pltze raus und heute KEIN EINZIGER. Soviel dazu.

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Das hat mir gerade ne Menge Schreibarbeit erspart...
.... denn wir sind doch schon in 2008.

----------


## Xero

> Hm, sorry... aber was kann denn der Anwalt dazu, wenn _du_ grad nicht zu den ~30 Glcklichen einer Platzverlosung gehrst? 
> 
> Und SO gering sind die Chancen nun auch wieder nicht. 2006 lag sie in Mnchen bei ~20%! Allerdings muss ich zugeben, dass bei euch im letzten Jahr vergleichsweise echt wenig Pltze rausgesprungen sind...


ja stimmt, ich hab wohl auch ein bischen Frust rausgelassen. 
allerdings sind diesmal anscheinend echt verdammt wenig pltze dabei rausgekommen, auch fr Zahnmedizin! 
Aber werde noch weiter abwarten und schauen wie ich in der Zwischenzeit mit mglichst wenig Aufwand mglichst viel Geld verdienen kann....es ist ja nicht so dass mal eine woche vergehen wrde ohne dass mal eine gerichtskostenrechnung reinkommt   :peng:  

mein anwalt meinte dass fr ZM in Frankfurt 26 Pltze auf 69 Bewerber festgestellt wurden! Das wre ja mal die erste wirklich realistische Chance  :Top:  

viel glck euch allen

----------


## Linda.1001

> haha mein Anwalt schreibt sogar, dass Frankfurt, Marburg, Bochum und Mnchen noch NICHT entschieden wurden! LOL


Wurde denn Bochum entschieden?????  :was ist das...?:   :Aufgepasst!:  

Also ich hab nur ne Absage aus Essen....  :Traurig:

----------


## Sirat

Das mit Bochum steht auch weiter oben.

----------


## mediklger

Irgendwie habe ich mittlerweile ganz den berblick verloren welche Unis entschieden sind!
Falls sich einer (oder mehrere) die Mhe geben wrden die noch Durchblick haben fnd ichs super wenn sie die unis samt ergebnisse mal listen wrden!!
gibt bestimmt mehrere die das auch toll fnden.
Danke

----------


## STREBER20

Blttere ein paar Seiten weiter vor...da steht alles... ich mach mir jedenfalls nicht die Mhe, dir alles auf dem Silbertablett zu prsentieren...

----------


## BrONE

Ich kann jedem nur raten ohne Anwalt zu klagen! Spart einiges an Kohle!!

----------


## Jaki

garnicht Klsgen spart noch mehr Kohle  :hmmm...: 

Ich glaube der in Zukunft ist das Thema eh gegessen!
Die wollen ja die Formel kippen, die berechnet, wieviel Studenten die Uni aufnehmen muss und worauf sich die Verwaltungsgerichte dann berufen.
Das stand schon vor nem halben Jahr in der Zeitung.
Lange wirds nicht mehr dauern, und dann brauchen wir nicht mehr drber diskutieren...

----------


## Linda.1001

> Das mit Bochum steht auch weiter oben.


daraus werd ich nicht schlau, sag doch mal jemand   :Traurig:

----------


## STREBER20

Sirat hat weiter oben geschrieben, dass in Bochum 0 Pltze rausgekommen sind...

----------


## Linda.1001

> Sirat hat weiter oben geschrieben, dass in Bochum 0 Pltze rausgekommen sind...


  :was ist das...?:   :Hh?:  Ich hab bis dato noch keine Mitteilung oder Rechnung der OJK Hamm erhalten? 

@Sirat: Woher weisst du das? Sagte dein RA dir das?

----------


## dengo62

liebe freunde

ich habe mich in berlin eingeklagt. der anwalt von der charite sagt ich soll die kalge zurckztiehen es gbe kioene pltze. wisst ihr villeicht wieviel pltze die charite bietet. aerdem wrde ich wissen, wann das ergebnis vom gericht verffentlciht wird. ich vermute dass es zu einem losverfahren kommen wird. 
gru an euch allen 
dengo

----------


## STREBER20

1. Gehts um Zahn- oder Humanmedizin?
2. In Berlin wurden die 17 Pltze bereits vor einigen Wochen verlost.  Warst du bei denen dabei?
3. "ich vermute dass es zu einem losverfahren kommen wird." 
Verstehe diese Aussage nicht. In Berlin wurde bereits gelost.

---

In deinen letzten Beitrgen tust du so, als ob du zum SS klagen willst (es also noch nicht getan hast) und jetzt hast du pltzlich nen Platz. Versteh ich ebenfalls nicht so ganz ?

----------


## STREBER20

> Ich hab bis dato noch keine Mitteilung oder Rechnung der OJK Hamm erhalten? 
> 
> @Sirat: Woher weisst du das? Sagte dein RA dir das?


Linda, bei Bochum weiss ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht, ob schon entschieden wurde. Das hat "nur" Sirats Anwalt ihm mitgeteilt.
3 Tage spter schreibt mein Anwalt einen Brief, dass u.a. Bochum noch nicht entschieden sei. Ich mein h? Bahnhof?

Selbst bei so einfachen Sachen wie Entscheidung schon gefallen oder Entscheidung nicht gefallen, gibts keine bereinstimmenden Infos. Naja, is mir auch egal..

----------


## dengo62

> 1. Gehts um Zahn- oder Humanmedizin?
> 2. In Berlin wurden die 17 Pltze bereits vor einigen Wochen verlost.  Warst du bei denen dabei?
> 3. "ich vermute dass es zu einem losverfahren kommen wird." 
> Verstehe diese Aussage nicht. In Berlin wurde bereits gelost.
> 
> ---
> 
> In deinen letzten Beitrgen tust du so, als ob du zum SS klagen willst (es also noch nicht getan hast) und jetzt hast du pltzlich nen Platz. Versteh ich ebenfalls nicht so ganz ?


bei mir geht es um humamedizin. ich habe am freitag ein brief von cahrite erhalten bzw. vom anwalt der charite erhalten... ich solle die einglage zurckziehen da sie keine pltze haben. soweit ich verstanden habe dass es noch zu einer berprfung kommen wird, wenn es u ener entscheidung gekommen wre  htte ich schon eine antwort bekommen. ich wei nicht auf du mit den 17 pltzen beziehst.
gru 
dengo62

----------


## STREBER20

Du klagst allein ohne Anwalt?

Tja, dann zieh deine Klage doch zurck, wenns der Charite Anwalt sagt.

----------


## dengo62

> Du klagst allein ohne Anwalt?
> 
> Tja, dann zieh deine Klage doch zurck, wenns der Charite Anwalt sagt.


 wieso sollte ich es .. weil der anwat es sagt. das ist doch seine taktik. ich warte auf den richterlichen beschlusss. leute seid nicht so gut- glubig. ein anwalt mach die selbe sache wie ich. es ist nur geld schwenderei. zu letzt entscheidet der richter und bei einem losverfahren kann dir auch kein anwalt helfen. der anwalt kann dich nur beraten aber auch nicht mehr und erledigt die formalitten in dem du dich nicht damit befassen muss. 
bye
dengo62

----------


## STREBER20

Du kannst aber auch nur in der 1. Instanz ohne Anwalt klagen.
Muss jeder selbst wissen. Irgendwie haste schon recht mit dem, was du schreibst...

----------


## dengo62

> Du kannst aber auch nur in der 1. Instanz ohne Anwalt klagen.
> Muss jeder selbst wissen. Irgendwie haste schon recht mit dem, was du schreibst...


die frage ist auch, ob amn auch in die 2 istanz gehen mchte oder bewirbt man sich fr den kommenden semster. ich wei nicht... ich bin auch total genrvt. ich hoffe ich habe diesmal hier glck lass mich beraschen. 
gru 
dengo62

----------


## rudi18

Hat jmd. informationen zu den erklagten pltzen an der lmu!?!
mein anwalt hat gemeint, dass diese bereits auf sehr eigenartige art und weise vergeben wurden.   :kotzen:

----------


## STREBER20

Ich dachte, dass es an der LMU dieses Jahr garkeine Pltze gab oder sprichst du von Zahnmedizin?
Was heit "eigenartige Art und Weise"?

----------


## Kat87

Zu den erklagten weiss ich wenig.
Ich wei nur, dass mein Anwalt meinte, dass die "Losplaetze" interessant verteilt wurden.
Nur an Bayern und Leute mit 1,... Abi!

----------


## STREBER20

Wieviele Pltze warens denn? Hier im Forum stand jedenfalls, dass es keine Pltze gab!

----------


## Eva1988

soll ja auch leute geben die lernen aus ihren fehlern ...

----------


## beetle-max

> wieso sollte ich es .. weil der anwat es sagt. das ist doch seine taktik. ich warte auf den richterlichen beschlusss. leute seid nicht so gut- glubig. ein anwalt mach die selbe sache wie ich. es ist nur geld schwenderei. zu letzt entscheidet der richter und bei einem losverfahren kann dir auch kein anwalt helfen. der anwalt kann dich nur beraten aber auch nicht mehr und erledigt die formalitten in dem du dich nicht damit befassen muss. 
> bye
> dengo62


Ich glaube, da es keine gute Idee ist an der Charite zu klagen!
Mir ist schon des fteren zu Ohren gekommen, da die Charite diesbezglich keinen Spa versteht...Leute die sich erfolgreich eingeklagt hatten,das Semester auch erfolgreich begonnen hatten wurden bereits wenige Wochen spter wieder zwangsexmatrikuliert, da die Gegenklagen der Anwlte erfolgreich waren!
Ich finde, da so eine Klage kein guter Start ist. Ich hatte briens auch in keinem Semester, in keinem Kurs das Gefhl, da wir "unterbesetzt" sind- im Gegenteil... Naja, wie auch immer...trotzdem alles Gute

----------


## rudi18

ich werd am MO nochmal meinen anwalt anrufen. soweit ich verstanden hab existiert fr die vergabe der ca. 70 pltze in mnchen keine liste. (ich red von humanmedizin)... ich geb noch mal bescheid

----------


## Linsi

hi,
hat den niemand durchs klagen nen platz bekommen???is ja mal ne uerst interessante entwicklung......

beste gre

----------


## VERITAS

> Mnchen hat wohl Mist gebaut, es sollten wohl erst 77 Pltze vergeben werden, diese Pltze wurden dann aber per ZVS Losverfahren selber verteilt.


Mist gebaut ??? Das ist ne geniale Lsung   ::-dance:  
Ich bin dafr das es so ab sofort an jeder Uni gemacht wird an der Pltze raus geklagt werden.   :Grinnnss!:  

Das wre mal wirkliche GERECHTIGKEIT wo jeder die gleichen Chancen htte !!!   :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:   :Meine Meinung:

----------


## STREBER20

Bldes Gelaber is das, was du machst und nichts weiter.
Hrt doch endlich mal mit diesem Gerechtigkeitsmist auf. Es wird niemals die absolute Gerechtigkeit geben.

----------


## VERITAS

> Bldes Gelaber is das, was du machst und nichts weiter.


In den Augen eines Klgers ganz sicher, stimmt   :Woow:  




> Hrt doch endlich mal mit diesem Gerechtigkeitsmist auf. Es wird niemals die absolute Gerechtigkeit geben.


 :Grinnnss!:

----------


## leks

Veritas... warum darfst du entscheiden was gerecht ist und was nicht?   :Keks:

----------


## VERITAS

> Veritas... warum darfst du entscheiden was gerecht ist und was nicht?


Warum nicht ?   :Grinnnss!:  
Gesunder Menschenverstand vielleicht ???    :Nixweiss:  

Natrlich ist es in den Augen der Klger, die fr ihre Klage in Mnchen ordentlich Muse gelatzt haben ungerecht wenn ein paar andere nun auf fairen Weg und dazu KOSTENLOS nen Platz zugelost bekommen haben. 
Aber ich finds schweinegeil, knnte mir da glatt einen drauf...naja ihr wisst schon   :Blush:

----------


## STREBER20

Ja... und nun reichts mal wieder ok?
Der Thread ist dafr da, dass sich Klger hier ber Verfahrensstnde, aktuelle Informationen etc. austauschen und nicht fr unqualifizierte uerungen. Also lass es bitte sein...

----------


## leks

> Warum nicht ?   
> Gesunder Menschenverstand vielleicht ???    
> 
> Natrlich ist es in den Augen der Klger, die fr ihre Klage in Mnchen ordentlich Muse gelatzt haben ungerecht wenn ein paar andere nun auf fairen Weg und dazu KOSTENLOS nen Platz zugelost bekommen haben. 
> Aber ich finds schweinegeil, knnte mir da glatt einen drauf...naja ihr wisst schon


^^ und du hlst dich allen ernstes dabei auch noch frn besseren menschen?
naja...ich knnte mir auch jedes mal einen drauf...naja du weit schon - wenn ich daran denke wieviele arme leute 10 Semester warten mssen und ich komme dank meines - reichen - papis ganz schnell rein...hui wie ich mir da n loch in die bux freu.

----------


## Jauheliha

Warum lasst ihr euch denn immer von solchen Aussagen provozieren?
Hier gibt's brigens auch sowas wie ne Ignore-Funktion, wenn ich mich recht entsinne...  :hmmm...:

----------


## Der Praktikant

wie geil geht das hier denn ab...die alte story mit dem Klagen, Gut gegen Bse, und um nochmal richtig l ins Feuer zu gieen:

ich denk ja "Dont hate the player, hate the game"

Jeder hat das Recht zu klagen.

Es mu aber endlich ne nderung her, das Klagen nicht mehr mglich ist. Diese behinderte Berechnung, das die Anzahl der Studenten in der Vorklinik anhand der Anzahl des Lehrkrpers der vorklinischen Institute festgemacht wird, ist ein Witz.
Gut fr die Klger, schlecht fr die Unis, die zu dumm sind mal auf breiter Front was dagegen zu unternehmen.

----------


## VERITAS

> Es mu aber endlich ne nderung her, das Klagen nicht mehr mglich ist. Diese behinderte Berechnung, das die Anzahl der Studenten in der Vorklinik anhand der Anzahl des Lehrkrpers der vorklinischen Institute festgemacht wird, ist ein Witz.


Tja aber so ist das nunmal und die Unis knnen sich schlecht dagegen wehren...
Gerade deshalb fand ich die Lsung von Mnchen gut. Das war erstens fair, weil die frei geklagten Pltze unter ALLEN, nicht nur den Klgern verlost wurden und zweitens wrde da "Papas-Liebling" auf Dauer eh ganz schnell die Lust am klagen vergehen! 
Man will ja schlielich seinen Ego-Trip durchziehen und fr sich ganz allein nen Platz und nicht fr die Allgemeinheit klagen   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## leks

achso...erklagte studienpltze sind nur dann gerecht, wenn man sie durch das geld fremder Vter (und natrlich auch mtter) finanziert bekommt....

----------


## ZDL

> T
> Gerade deshalb fand ich die Lsung von Mnchen gut. Das war erstens fair, weil die frei geklagten Pltze unter ALLEN, nicht nur den Klgern verlost wurden und zweitens wrde da "Papas-Liebling" auf Dauer eh ganz schnell die Lust am klagen vergehen! 
> Man will ja schlielich seinen Ego-Trip durchziehen und fr sich ganz allein nen Platz und nicht fr die Allgemeinheit klagen


Wenn man dann noch die Pltze der Abibesten - und AdHquote  unter allen Bewerbern aufteilen wrde, wre ich dafr   :bhh:

----------


## Jauheliha

> Gerade deshalb fand ich die Lsung von Mnchen gut. Das war erstens fair, weil die frei geklagten Pltze unter ALLEN, nicht nur den Klgern verlost wurden...


Wrst du gelost worden, httest du den Platz sicher dankend abgelehnt, oder?  :hmmm...:

----------


## STREBER20

Wieviele Pltze wurden in Marburg erklagt?

----------


## BrONE

Klagt hier jemand zum 2. ins SS 2008 ? Habe in Gttingen, Dresden, Magdeburg Leipzig und Berlin geklagt. Ohne Anwalt. Hat jemand schon was interessantes gehrt??

----------


## VERITAS

> achso...erklagte studienpltze sind nur dann gerecht, wenn man sie durch das geld fremder Vter (und natrlich auch mtter) finanziert bekommt....


Oh mann, manche Leute sind hier echt vom Kartoffeltransporter gefallen   :schnarch...:  

Nochmal fr die Langsamentwickler:
Ja ich htte so einen Platz natrlich angenommen
Die Pltze sind doch dann praktisch ein Losverfahren fr die Allgemeinheit, wenn sie unabhngig davon vergeben werden wieviel Geld man auf den Tisch legt.
Wenn also "Plagen klagen" und die Pltze dann unter ALLEN verlost werden ist es okay so einen Platz anzunehmen, weil es praktisch so ist als wenn die ZVS die Teilstudienpltze unter allen verlost...




> Wrst du gelost worden, httest du den Platz sicher dankend abgelehnt, oder?


siehe oben, natrlich htte ich den nicht abgelehnt, sondern dankend angenommen...  :Party:

----------


## Jauheliha

Ein bichen moderater im Ton, bitte!

----------


## STREBER20

lol na soweit kommts noch!
Ich bezahl Geld frs Klagen und son Hanswurst wie du bekommt dann den Platz. 
Zum Glck ist sowas *nicht* die Regel!

----------


## Eva1988

> Ich bezahl Geld frs Klagen


warum wundert mich das nicht?

----------


## VERITAS

> Ich bezahl Geld frs Klagen und son Hanswurst wie du bekommt dann den Platz.


Du meinst bestimmt Dein "Sugar-Daddy" bezahlt Geld frs Klagen. 
Hast dich falsch ausgedrckt   :Grinnnss!: 




> Zum Glck ist sowas nicht die Regel!


Ansichtssache   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## STREBER20

Ja genau...komm mal wieder runter.
Wenn dus dir nicht leisten kannst und deshalb depri bist, ists nicht meine Schuld.

----------


## febee

~Themawechsel~ Wurden die Pltze in Marburg schon vergeben oder kommt das erst noch? Wer wei Bescheid?

----------


## Nico511

ist alles schon entschieden bzw. vergeben....

----------


## STREBER20

Ich zitiere:
"1. FS:
Mit Beschluss vom 17.04.2008 wurde die Universitt Marburg vom Verwaltungsgericht Gieen zur Vergabe weiterer Studienpltze durch Los unter den gerichtlichen Antragstellern verpflichtet. Weitere Details entnehmen unsere Mandanten bitte der entsprechenden Mitteilung im passwortgeschtzen Mandantenbereich. "
Quelle: studienplatz-klage.de

Und nu?

----------


## Nico511

eigentlich dachte ich es wr alles entschieden....

vor 5 minuten kam dann aber der brief vom anwalt   :Grinnnss!:   15 pltze in marburg, entscheidung in den nchsten 10 tagen. zustzlich entscheidet dann noch bochum. dann ist aber mal langsam schluss oder ?

----------


## STREBER20

15 Pltze auf was weiss ich wieviele hundert Menschen....

// Vor 2 Monaten hat hier jemand geschrieben, es wre entschieden und zwar mit 1 Platz. Nur als Tipp: bevor man hier irgendwelchen Mist schreibt, sollte man sich bzgl. des Ergebnisses auch ordentlich informieren!

----------


## meiro

Der eine Platz in Marburg war ein Vollstudienplatz. Die 15 jetzt sind "nur" Teilstudienpltze!

meiro

----------


## STREBER20

Gut, dann nehm ich das zurck.

----------


## VERITAS

Ich auch   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## BrONE

Hi Leute!

Hat jemand zum SS in Gttingen geklagt??


Ich habe dort ohne Anwalr geklagt und so weit ich wei wollte das Verwaltungsgericht Gttingen schon anfang Mai entscheiden. Steht sogar auf deren Homepage. Nun habe ich noch nichts gehrt. Hat vielleicht jemand, der dort mit Anwalt klagt etwas gehrt?

Vi

----------


## jilain

Mal so aus Interesse:

Warum klagt ihr? Ich verstehe das noch nicht so ganz. Wrdet ihr sonst viele Wartesemester haben, oder gar garkeine Chance?

Und, wie fhlt man sich eigtl. so, wenn man sich eingeklagt hat? Hat man da kein schlechtes Gewissen, oder so?

----------


## Nico511

also gttingen ist schon lange entschieden....


@jilain: Ich klage, weil ich mit ner dn von 2,0 keine chance habe nen platz zu bekommen. wrde vielleicht in verbindung tms und ausbildung gehen. tms habe ich bereits geschrieben und warte auf das ergebnis und ne ausbildung fang ich grade an. soll heien: ich will medizin studieren, wie ist mit ziemlich egal.....

----------


## ZDL

> Und, wie fhlt man sich eigtl. so, wenn man sich eingeklagt hat? Hat man da kein schlechtes Gewissen, oder so?


Ich bin zwar kein Klger, aber ich denke nicht, dass man als Klger ein schlechtes Gewissen haben muss. Natrlich ist jeder im gewissen Mae fr sein Abi selber verantwortlich. Aber wenn man von der ZVS aufs Abstellgleis geschoben wird, kann ich es gut verstehen, wenn man nach Alternativen sucht. Und eine Alternative ist halt das Klagen.
Die meisten Klger gehen diesen Weg wahrscheinlich nur, weil Sie keine andere Mglichkeit sehen. Bei einer Wartezeit von 4 - 5 Jahren (Tendenz steigend) kann ich das sehr gut verstehen!!!

----------


## STREBER20

> Hi Leute!
> 
> Hat jemand zum SS in Gttingen geklagt??
> 
> 
> Ich habe dort ohne Anwalr geklagt und so weit ich wei wollte das Verwaltungsgericht Gttingen schon anfang Mai entscheiden. Steht sogar auf deren Homepage. Nun habe ich noch nichts gehrt. Hat vielleicht jemand, der dort mit Anwalt klagt etwas gehrt?
> 
> Vi


Gttingen hat zum Sommersemester noch nicht entschieden.

----------


## STREBER20

> Und, wie fhlt man sich eigtl. so, wenn man sich eingeklagt hat? Hat man da kein schlechtes Gewissen, oder so?


hahahaha, ich lach mich kaputt.

----------


## jilain

> hahahaha, ich lach mich kaputt.


Warum?

----------


## STREBER20

Warum sollte ich ein schlechtes Gewissen haben?

*Aber bitte nicht nochmal diese ewige dmliche Diskussion Klger <=> Klagegegner. Also lass es einfach, andere von deiner Meinung berreden zu wollen...*

----------


## jilain

> *Aber bitte nicht nochmal diese ewige dmliche Diskussion Klger <=> Klagegegner. Also lass es einfach, andere von deiner Meinung berreden zu wollen...*


*g* Was will ich? Ich sehe nur Fragen   :hmmm...:  
Auf deine Frage, warum du ein schlechtes Gewissen haben solltest ist meine Antwort: Weil nicht jeder die Mglichkeit hat sich einzuklagen, und du da einfach mit gesegnet bist.

Danke an Die, die geantwortet haben, hab jetzt den Hintergrund verstanden.

----------


## ZDL

@Streber
Ein kleiner Tipp: Achte mal etwas auf deine Wortwahl. So wie du dich hier uerst, knnte man meinen, du wrst ein skrupelloser Klger, der fr seinen Studienplatz alles machen wrde. Dadurch verbessert sich das Bild der Klger hier im Forum sicher nicht   :hmmm...:  

@jilain
Natrlich kann sich nicht jeder eine Klage leisten. Aber das Leben ist nunmal "ungerecht". Hrt sich jetzt etwas bld an, ist aber so. Und das ist nicht nur beim Thema Studienplatzklage so. Wrdest du auf deinen "dicken Mercedes" verzichten, nur weil sich dein Nachbar nur ein Fahrrad leisten kann? Ich auf jeden Fall nicht  :hmmm...:  (Ich hoffe du verstehst, was ich damit sagen will!)

----------


## jilain

> @jilain
> Natrlich kann sich nicht jeder eine Klage leisten. Aber das Leben ist nunmal "ungerecht". Hrt sich jetzt etwas bld an, ist aber so. Und das ist nicht nur beim Thema Studienplatzklage so. Wrdest du auf deinen "dicken Mercedes" verzichten, nur weil sich dein Nachbar nur ein Fahrrad leisten kann? Ich auf jeden Fall nicht  (Ich hoffe du verstehst, was ich damit sagen will!)


Hmmm, ich denke ich verstehe was du sagen willst. Aber ich denke halt, dass es beim Erlangen von Wissen nicht vom Geld abhngen sollte. Andererseits ist es natrlich schon so, dass es ja jedem - ob arm oder reich - relativ offen steht, ein gutes Abi zu machen. Ich habe mich versucht in die Lage des Eingeklagten hinein zu versetzen. Also es ist zwar nicht illegal, aber ich glaube ich wrde mich illegal fhlen an der Uni   :hmmm...:  
Habe halt auch von meiner Freundin gehrt (die studiert Psych in Magdeburg), dass die, die sich eingeklagt haben auch nicht sonderlich beliebt waren, deshalb habe ich mal nachgefragt.

Aber habe heute auch von Giant0777 gelernt, dass man sich als Mediziner schon allein wegen der Neider ein dickes Fell zulegen sollte  :Big Grin: 
Fand ich auch sehr einleuchtend nach dem Durchlesen so mancher Beitrge *g*

Liebe Gre!

----------


## BrONE

Diese Diskusionen nerven wirklich. Bitte benutzt doch den Thread als das wofr er gedacht ist! diese stndigen Anfeindungen und Rechtfertigungen behindern  blo die bersichtlichkeit. So kann man sich doch nicht vernnftig austauschen. Es ist wirklich schwer hier ordentliche Informationen herauszufiltern, wenn man stndig lauter unntze Kommentare berlesen muss(So wie meinen hier (- :Smilie:

----------


## Puy de Dme

> Also es ist zwar nicht illegal, aber ich glaube ich wrde mich illegal fhlen an der Uni   
> Habe halt auch von meiner Freundin gehrt (die studiert Psych in Magdeburg), dass die, die sich eingeklagt haben auch nicht sonderlich beliebt waren, deshalb habe ich mal nachgefragt.
> 
> Liebe Gre!


Hey, Klagen bedeutet nicht, das Geld vom stinkreichen Papa dem Anwalt zu geben und loszustudieren. Man bekommt eventuell (Losverfahren) nen Platz, wenn die Uni ihre Kapazitten nicht asgeschpft hat - was im Grunde ne ziemliche Sauerei ist, wenn sie das nicht tut). In Magdeburg ist es so, dass 7 im Nachhinein zugelassen wurden - es haben brigens schon locker 15 aufgehrt, sodass wir weniger sind als vor Studienbeginn - gibt also keine Kapazittsprobleme. 
Beliebtheit: ich merke in keiner Form, dass ich von meinen Kommilitonen schief angeguckt werde. Und noch etwas: ist es vielleicht gerecht, dass jemand, der von einem Landesgymnasium mit sehr hohen Anforderungen kommt, mit 1,7 nicht reinkommt, 5Jahre warten muss bzw. ein anderer vom Dorfgymnasium xy kommt, nen 1,1er Schnitt hat und sofort studieren darf und dann im Studium keinen Durchblick hat?

----------


## jilain

> Hey, Klagen bedeutet nicht, das Geld vom stinkreichen Papa dem Anwalt zu geben und loszustudieren. Man bekommt eventuell (Losverfahren) nen Platz, wenn die Uni ihre Kapazitten nicht asgeschpft hat - was im Grunde ne ziemliche Sauerei ist, wenn sie das nicht tut). In Magdeburg ist es so, dass 7 im Nachhinein zugelassen wurden - es haben brigens schon locker 15 aufgehrt, sodass wir weniger sind als vor Studienbeginn - gibt also keine Kapazittsprobleme. 
> Beliebtheit: ich merke in keiner Form, dass ich von meinen Kommilitonen schief angeguckt werde. Und noch etwas: ist es vielleicht gerecht, dass jemand, der von einem Landesgymnasium mit sehr hohen Anforderungen kommt, mit 1,7 nicht reinkommt, 5Jahre warten muss bzw. ein anderer vom Dorfgymnasium xy kommt, nen 1,1er Schnitt hat und sofort studieren darf und dann im Studium keinen Durchblick hat?


Der Umgangston in diesem Thread ist wirklich anstrengend. 

@BrONE

Der Thread heit "Kapazittsklage" und schliet fr mich keine Diskussionen aus. Aber ich lass euch jetzt auch allein   :hmmm...:

----------


## zvesda

> Hi Leute!
> 
> Hat jemand zum SS in Gttingen geklagt??
> 
> 
> Ich habe dort ohne Anwalr geklagt und so weit ich wei wollte das Verwaltungsgericht Gttingen schon anfang Mai entscheiden. Steht sogar auf deren Homepage. Nun habe ich noch nichts gehrt. Hat vielleicht jemand, der dort mit Anwalt klagt etwas gehrt?
> 
> Vi


uach gttingen zum SS,aber mit anwalt... noch nix bekommen  :Keks:

----------


## CYP21B

> Hey, Klagen bedeutet nicht, das Geld vom stinkreichen Papa dem Anwalt zu geben und loszustudieren. Man bekommt eventuell (Losverfahren) nen Platz, wenn die Uni ihre Kapazitten nicht asgeschpft hat - was im Grunde ne ziemliche Sauerei ist, wenn sie das nicht tut). In Magdeburg ist es so, dass 7 im Nachhinein zugelassen wurden - es haben brigens schon locker 15 aufgehrt, sodass wir weniger sind als vor Studienbeginn - gibt also keine Kapazittsprobleme. 
> Beliebtheit: ich merke in keiner Form, dass ich von meinen Kommilitonen schief angeguckt werde. Und noch etwas: ist es vielleicht gerecht, dass jemand, der von einem Landesgymnasium mit sehr hohen Anforderungen kommt, mit 1,7 nicht reinkommt, 5Jahre warten muss bzw. ein anderer vom Dorfgymnasium xy kommt, nen 1,1er Schnitt hat und sofort studieren darf und dann im Studium keinen Durchblick hat?


Sorry, aber daran ist so einiges falsch. Die Leute die zu Beginn des Studiums gleich wieder abbrechen sind anhand von Erfahrungswerten schon einberechnet. Wenn da also jemand aufhrt heit das noch lange nicht dass dann Platz fr Klger ist. Im Gegenteil. Bei uns sind die Seminargruppen eigentlich auf 20 Leute begrenzt. Dank der Klger haben bei uns jedoch ca. 25 pro Gruppe angefangen. Hiermit verbunden waren dann grere Gruppen in den Praktika, und man sa einfach nur rum da fr 3er-Gruppen eben nicht soviel zutun war. Praktikumstermine wurden wegen der Klger auch fr Nichtklger auf ziemlich bescheidene Termine gelegt. 

Ich kann eines sagen, jeder Klger verschlechtert die Studienbedingungen der regulren Studenten. Weder der daherkommt und behauptet er nehme niemanden den Platz weg obwohl er eingeklagt ist macht sich und allen anderen etwas vor!

Und die schwere Schule-Nummer ist auch so etwas von ausgelutscht. Sicher wre ein bundeseinheitliches Zentralabitur optimal. Bevor es das (falls berhaupt) gibt ist die Abinote jedoch immernoch ein besserer Indikator fr den Studienerfolg als Papas Geldbrse.

----------


## Strodti

Ich bin auch kein Freund der Kapazittsklage, aber ich kann gut verstehen, dass die Klger einen Thread zum ungestrten Austausch untereinander brauchen.
Wenn jemand irgendwelche "fr" und "wider" Diskussionen fhren mchte, kann der/die ja einen eigenen Thread aufmachen.

----------


## STREBER20

Genau, also mach nen Abgang, n00b.

----------


## ZDL

> Ich kann eines sagen, jeder Klger verschlechtert die Studienbedingungen der regulren Studenten. Weder der daherkommt und behauptet er nehme niemanden den Platz weg obwohl er eingeklagt ist macht sich und allen anderen etwas vor!


Aber als Klger studiere ich lieber unter schlechten Bedinungen als gar nicht!!!

Macht doch einfach einen Anti-Klger Thread auf. Der ist dann nur fr Leute, die sich ber die Klger aufregen. Aber die Klger drfen dann natrlich in diesem Thread nichts schreiben!!!

----------


## Merle0711

Hallo
Also da wird man echt bse wenn man sich manches durchgelesen hat. 
Ersteinmal ist eine Kapazittsklage etwas vllig normales und auch in keine sicht moralisch anfechtbar. es ist eine schweinerei wenn unis ihre kapazitten nicht ausschpfen. und es sind immerwieder diesselben unis die dies tun(ergebnisse bei den klagen) dann die angelegenheit mit dem geld: oft bernimmt die rechtsschutzversicherung die kosten also nichts mit papas konto (doofe klischees-bei mir wre es mamas konto) wer ein medizin studium und vor allem ein zahnmedizinstudium auf sich nimmt braucht sehr viel geld und das zahlt(auch wenn man jobt) zum groteil mama oder papa(in den meisten fllen es gibt auch ausnahmen)
das auswahlverfahren ist nicht gerecht, das ist jedem klar jedoch kann in diesem forum niemand was dafr und dagegen.  
und jetzt mal der quatsch mit den pltzen und schlechteren bedingungen fr "normalstudenten". ich wei ganz sicher dass die universitten ihre klagepltze meistens schon freihalten(also die werden vorher schon mit enberechnet) auerdem ist das alles eine frage der organisation-was man in der schule schon lernt(wobei man bei den unterschiedlichen schulsystemen landet)->wirklich ein ausgelutschtes thema...
so was ich zum abschluss sagen will: wenn jemand klagen will kann er das machen denn das gesetz erlaubt es und es ist nicht"illegal" und keiner von uns jungen hpfern wird daran etwas ndern  ::-dance:  
Ich selber lasse gerade meine unterlagen von unserer versicherung prfen da ich auch sicher klagen mchte!

----------


## Eva1988

nur mal so merle :
recht ist nicht dasselbe wie gerecht

dafr krieg ich jetzt wieder schlge aber den muss ich raushaun:
ein nachhilfelehrer fr die oberstufe wre billiger gewesen!

----------


## STREBER20

> oft bernimmt die rechtsschutzversicherung die kosten also nichts mit papas konto (doofe klischees-bei mir wre es mamas konto)


hahahah, na warts mal ab, ob deine feine rechtsschutzversicherung dann auch zahlt, wenn sie zahlen mssen rofl

*/Edit: EVA, du haste eine PN!*

----------


## febee

also mich wrd' es mehr interessieren, wie das jetzt mit Marburg aussieht.
Die hen ja schon am 24.4 beschlossen, dass Pltze zu vergeben sind.....wei jemand da schon etwas bescheid  :Friedenstaube:

----------


## Merle0711

@ Eva
Liebe Eva ich wei nicht genau was du mir damit sagen willst. Ich jedoch rate dir dich in dieser hinsicht mal mit Hauptmann Dreyfus in Frankreich, Jeanne DArc oder auch mit dem Recht in der Zeit des 2. Weltkrieges zu beschftigen. Ein Recht muss nicht gerecht sein. Ich habe genau das geschrieben was ich denke. Und eines noch viele Nachhilfelehrer wren arbeitslos wenn ihre Schler endlich lernen wrden genauer zu lesen.So viel dazu.  :hmmm...:

----------


## STREBER20

ohje jetz bekriegen sich hier auch noch die Frauen!!   :Aufgepasst!:  
Also ich wre fr Schlammcatchen. Die Siegerin hat Recht!   :Top:

----------


## CYP21B

> Aber als Klger studiere ich lieber unter schlechten Bedinungen als gar nicht!!!
> 
> Macht doch einfach einen Anti-Klger Thread auf. Der ist dann nur fr Leute, die sich ber die Klger aufregen. Aber die Klger drfen dann natrlich in diesem Thread nichts schreiben!!!


Mag ja sein, dann soll aber bitte keiner mehr daher kommen und dreist behaupten fr die regulren Studenten entstehe kein Nachteil. Das ist schlicht und einfach eine Lge um das eigene Verhalten zu rechtfertigen.




> Hallo
> Also da wird man echt bse wenn man sich manches durchgelesen hat. 
> Ersteinmal ist eine Kapazittsklage etwas vllig normales und auch in keine sicht moralisch anfechtbar. es ist eine schweinerei wenn unis ihre kapazitten nicht ausschpfen. und es sind immerwieder diesselben unis die dies tun(ergebnisse bei den klagen) dann die angelegenheit mit dem geld: oft bernimmt die rechtsschutzversicherung die kosten also nichts mit papas konto (doofe klischees-bei mir wre es mamas konto) wer ein medizin studium und vor allem ein zahnmedizinstudium auf sich nimmt braucht sehr viel geld und das zahlt(auch wenn man jobt) zum groteil mama oder papa(in den meisten fllen es gibt auch ausnahmen)
> das auswahlverfahren ist nicht gerecht, das ist jedem klar jedoch kann in diesem forum niemand was dafr und dagegen.  
> und jetzt mal der quatsch mit den pltzen und schlechteren bedingungen fr "normalstudenten". ich wei ganz sicher dass die universitten ihre klagepltze meistens schon freihalten(also die werden vorher schon mit enberechnet) auerdem ist das alles eine frage der organisation-was man in der schule schon lernt(wobei man bei den unterschiedlichen schulsystemen landet)->wirklich ein ausgelutschtes thema...
> so was ich zum abschluss sagen will: wenn jemand klagen will kann er das machen denn das gesetz erlaubt es und es ist nicht"illegal" und keiner von uns jungen hpfern wird daran etwas ndern  
> Ich selber lasse gerade meine unterlagen von unserer versicherung prfen da ich auch sicher klagen mchte!


Du mchtest wohl auch nur das sehen, was dir in den Kram passt. 
Eine Kapazittsklage ist zwar rechtlich legal aber moralisch durchaus nicht unumstritten. Immerhin verschlechterst du damit die Studienbedingungen der regulren Studenten und es ist sozial ungerecht da das mit Rechtsschutz eben nicht so ein sicheres Ding ist und es sich eben nicht jeder leisten kann.

Mit der Studiumsfinanzierung magst du Recht haben dass das oft so ist. Allerdings hast du etwas entscheidendes bersehen, wenn sich die Eltern die Untersttzung nicht leisten knnen besteht die Mglichkeit auf Bafg. Und mit dem Geld kann man sein Studium wenn man nicht gerade mega Ansprche hat recht locker finanzieren.

Sicherlich erreichst du in den Auswahlverfahren keine 100%ige Gerechtigkeit. Ich bin z.B. fr ein bundeseinheitliches Zentralabitur. Dennoch ist die jetztige Situation um Welten gerechter als eine Klage die ber Zulassung oder nicht Zulassung entscheidet. Du machst nichts gerechter wenn du noch unfairere Wege einschlgst.

Mit dem angeblichen Pltze freihalten, wenn es so wre wre es eine riesige Frechheit da dann Leute mit Kohle eben Leuten mit Grips vorgezogen wrden. Ich wei jedoch dass dies hier nicht so ist. Die Zahl der regulren Pltze ist fix und trotzdem sind bei uns mehr Klger gelandet wie in den anderen Semestern. Aber ganz ehrlich, man kann das sicher 1000mal erklren dass das was ihr macht ungerecht und eben nicht moralisch tragbar ist ihr kommt immer wieder mit Scheinausreden um eben nicht zugeben zu mssen dass ihr euch euren Studienplatz schlicht und einfach auf Kosten anderer erkauft.

Wie gesagt Klagen ist (leider) legal. Du wirst mich jedoch nicht stumm kriegen wenn du meinst dein Verhalten mit Lgen verteidigen zu mssen.

----------


## STREBER20

Whrend ich  mich ber solche Beitrge wie den von n00b fast schlapp lache, versuche ich immer zu verstehen, warum derartige Beitrge verfasst werden. Was bezweckt ihr damit? Keiner wird seine Meinung ndern und deswegen seine Klage zurcknehmen. Somit sind eure Aussagen nahezu sinnlos.

----------


## jilain

> Whrend ich  mich ber solche Beitrge wie den von n00b fast schlapp lache, versuche ich immer zu verstehen, warum derartige Beitrge verfasst werden. Was bezweckt ihr damit? Keiner wird seine Meinung ndern und deswegen seine Klage zurcknehmen. Somit sind eure Aussagen nahezu sinnlos.


*ggg* Woher willst du wissen, was bei anderen durch andere bezweckt wird?
Ich finde diese "Ich-kann-das-alles-berblicken"-Position immer sehr lustig  :hmmm...:

----------


## ZahniVorklinik

> Mag ja sein, dann soll aber bitte keiner mehr daher kommen und dreist behaupten fr die regulren Studenten entstehe kein Nachteil. Das ist schlicht und einfach eine Lge um das eigene Verhalten zu rechtfertigen.
> Immerhin verschlechterst du damit die Studienbedingungen der regulren Studenten


Aha. Das mchte ich sehen. Konntest deinen Physioassistenten im Praktikum nichts fragen, so voll wars.




> Mit dem angeblichen Pltze freihalten, wenn es so wre wre es eine riesige Frechheit da dann Leute mit Kohle eben Leuten mit Grips vorgezogen wrden. Ich wei jedoch dass dies hier nicht so ist. Die Zahl der regulren Pltze ist fix und trotzdem sind bei uns mehr Klger gelandet wie in den anderen Semestern.Klagen ist (leider) legal.


Wenn es nicht so wre, gbs auch keine Klger.

Finde es ne Schweinerei, dass Klagen in Deutschland legal ist. Und manchen sogar noch deutsches Recht gegeben wird! Wo kommen wir da hin? ;)


ps. Bin ganz sicher kein Klger, ziemlich genau das Gegenteil ;), sehe es trotzdem komplett anders.
pps. Die moralische Seite ist eine ganz andere und absolut fragwrdig, da geb ich dir recht. 


Gre
ZahniVorklinik

----------


## Eva1988

> @ Eva
> Liebe Eva ich wei nicht genau was du mir damit sagen willst. Ich jedoch rate dir dich in dieser hinsicht mal mit Hauptmann Dreyfus in Frankreich, Jeanne DArc oder auch mit dem Recht in der Zeit des 2. Weltkrieges zu beschftigen. Ein Recht muss nicht gerecht sein. ...


wenn man diesen post entgegnet auf "recht ist nich dasselbe wie gerecht" dann sollte man vllt nochmal smtliche aussagen ber textverstndnis und  nachhilfelehrer berDENKEN!

----------


## CYP21B

> Aha. Das mchte ich sehen. Konntest deinen Physioassistenten im Praktikum nichts fragen, so voll wars.


Wir hatten grere Versuchsgruppen wie die Semester vor uns. Ergo hatte immer einer nichts zutun und sa eigentlich nur dumm rum. 

Auerdem war es so dass unser Stundenplan gendert wurde und wir ein Praktikum Freitag Nachmittag/Abend hatten statt unter der Woche. Mit heimfahren war dann nichts mehr dank Klgern. 

Und es ist generell so dass wir eben statt geplanten 20 Leuten am Anfang 25 inzwischen ein paar (auch Klger dabei) weniger sind.

Es sind zwar meist nur kleine Sachen, aber es gibt immer wieder Nachteile durch die Klger. Aber das summiert sich ja auch. Und es nervt einfach immer wieder Nachteile einzufahren und genau zu wissen dass das wegen so nen paar Leuten ist die eigentlich nichts da zu suchen htten.





> Wenn es nicht so wre, gbs auch keine Klger.
> 
> Finde es ne Schweinerei, dass Klagen in Deutschland legal ist. Und manchen sogar noch deutsches Recht gegeben wird! Wo kommen wir da hin? ;)
> 
> 
> ps. Bin ganz sicher kein Klger, ziemlich genau das Gegenteil ;), sehe es trotzdem komplett anders.
> pps. Die moralische Seite ist eine ganz andere und absolut fragwrdig, da geb ich dir recht. 
> 
> 
> ...


Es ist zwar so dass das Klagen legal ist und die Unis auch zu dem Schluss kommen, dass angeblich Kapazitten frei sind. Aber hast du dir schon mal Gedanken gemacht wie es zu diesen Kapazitten kommt? Das allermeiste kommt durch irgendwelchen brokratischen Unsinn zustande und ist logisch eigentlich nicht zu begrnden.

Auerdem werden berall bessere Lehrangebote auf Seiten der Unis gefordert und dann werden mit solchen Klagen alle evtl. erarbeiteten Verbesserungen zunichte gemacht.

Was hilft es wenn es an den Unis Massenabfertigung gibt damit jeder X-beliebige studieren kann? Dann hat man Unmengen an mies ausgebildeten Leuten aber keinen der richtig etwas kann. Das kann wohl nicht Sinn der Sache sein.

----------


## thinker

Ich fnds sinnvoll, wenn man Kapazitten erklagt, aber diese Pltze dann an alle, die sich bei der ZVS an dieser Uni beworben haben verlost werden. Das wre mal fair! 
Solche Klagen knnte ja dann evtl. der ASTA der jeweiligen Uni vielleicht starten...?! Damit das Geld des Einzelnen nicht das Glck des anderen ist... hmm....fnd ich zumindest weitaus besser und fairer.

----------


## BrONE

In Gttingen gab es keinen einzigen Voll- bzw. Teilstudienplatz dieses Jahr. Habe heute die Post bekommen. Der Vorsitzdende der Kammer hat wohl gewechselt und sieht die Kapazittsberechnungen etwas anders als der alte...

PS: Ihr nervt! Benutzt das Forum doch als das wofr es gedacht ist!

----------


## STREBER20

Wir werdens schon noch sehen. Kann ich jetzt nicht so ganz glauben...

----------


## febee

HALLO?!?! red ich hier fr die katz?

Wei denn keiner was ber Marburg und die Platzvergabe? das wrd jetzt echt mal brennend interessieren! 
Wen ihr den Klgergenern gar net antwortet, dann erledigt sich die sache ja von selbst........

----------


## BrONE

@ Streber:

Kannst ruhig glauben. Ich habe die Liste mit alen Namen und Adressen der Klger und jede einzelne Klage wurde abgelehnt. In der Begrndung stand sogar, dass die Uni zuviele Pltze verteilt hat. Ich konnts erst auch nicht glauben, da Gttingen in den letzten Jahren immer wenigstens Teilstudienpltze vergeben hat.. Naja, geht weiter!

Zu Marburg hab ich keine Ahnung.

----------


## febee

@BrOne: Warum hast du denn eine Liste der Klger bekommen? die muss ja dann ganz schn lang gewesen sein, oder?

----------


## BrONE

@ febee

hab ohne RA geklagt. Und Gttingen macht das aus irgendeinem Grund jedes Jahr so, das die Antragssteller das Ergebnis des Beschlusses vom Gericht kriegen. Und auf dieser Beschluss ist an alle Antragssteller gerichtet also stehen auch alle Namen drauf. 

Das macht aber nicht jedes Gericht so. Ich find das auch etwas krass. Ich hab jetzt von jedem der 314 Klger den Namen und die Anschrift.

----------


## BrONE

Hi Leute, hat jemand von euch was aus Leipzig zum 2. Fachsemester gehrt??

Habe dort geklagt, wei aber nicht, ob ich alle Fristen eingehalten habe. Gerade hab ich auf studienplatz-klage.de gelesen, dass Pltze zu vergeben sind. Bisher habe ich noch keine Post bekommen..

----------


## seine schnuckigkeit

hey. gibts eigentlich schon ergebnisse fr ne klage ins hhere fachsemester zum Sommersemester 2008? 
wre nett wenn jemand kurz antworten knnte. danke

----------


## BrONE

Ja, in Gttingen nichts und wie ich schon geschrieben habe, soll es in Leipzig noch was geben. Mehr wei ich nicht

----------


## seine schnuckigkeit

@ BRone du klagst auch frs 2. Semester? also ich kuck eben nur fr mein freund der klagt auch. haben bis jetz nur gttingen und leipzig entscheiden? berlin, mainz oder solche? eigentlich sollte doch im 2. semester was rauszuholen sein, oder?

----------


## BrONE

Ja, klage auch frs zweite. Gttingen hat schon entschieden. Da war nichts zu holen. Leipzig hat vorgestern entschieden. Habe aber noch keine Post bekommen. Ansonsten sind die Chancen nicht schlecht denk ich. Besser als zum Ersten auf jeden Fall!

----------


## seine schnuckigkeit

ja denke ich auch, es knnen ja nich so viele frs 2. klagen. normalerweise. mal schaun.

----------


## Mysterious

soeben erfuhr ich von einer Freundin, dass die LMU 77 Pltze nchste Woche frs 1. FS Humanmedizin verlosen wird.

----------


## porsche

Fr wann denn??
Fr das Sommersemester konnte man sich doch gar nicht an der LMU bewerben?!

Ist das nachtrglich Wintersemester 07/08?

----------


## BrONE

Klag zwar frs zweite, aber von der LMU hab ich nichts gehrt. Auf Stuienplatz-Klage.de (glaube ich) sind immer ganz verlssliche Nachricten zu den neusten Entscheidungen und da steht nichts von LMU...

Woher hat deine Freundin denn die Infos?

2.:
Es ist offiziell! Leipzig vergibt 10 Vollstudienpltze fr das zweite Semester.

----------


## Nico511

also ich wurde auch informiert, dass die mlu 77 pltze verlost. irgendwie ging es bei der verlosung der pltze nicht mit rechten dingen zu. daraufhin hat mein anwalt und noch ein anderen anwalt dagegen beschwerde eingelegt und jetzt werden die 77 pltze auf klger dieser beiden anwlte verteilt. so habe ich das verstanden.....

----------


## Kat87

Nein, das wird doch unter allen Klger aller Anwlte verlost, oder?
Wei jemand wieviele Antragssteller es gibt?

----------


## SteveMcQueen

> Nein, das wird doch unter allen Klger aller Anwlte verlost, oder?
> Wei jemand wieviele Antragssteller es gibt?



Nicht wenn Dein Anwalt nicht beschwerde eingelegt hat. In Beschwerdeverfahren werden nur die Klger bercksichtigt, deren Anwlte auch die Beschwerde eingelegt haben...
 :Aufgepasst!:

----------


## Nico511

und das waren nach dem schreiben meines anwaltes 2 anwlte....

----------


## Kat87

cool   ::-dance:  
Aber wieviele sind das denn nun? Hm...

----------


## Lisy

gilt das nur fr die, die schon zum ws 07/08 geklagt haben???

----------


## STREBER20

*selbstverstndlich*

----------


## zvesda

mal eine etwas andere frage....

mir wurde heute gesagt,dass es sein knnte, dass wenn ich mich bspw fr das AdH gttingen bewerben wrde, ich verminderte bis keine chancen habe dran teilzunehmen wenn ich schon davor mit einer klage gegen die uni gttingen vorgegangen bin.. wie transparent ist das ganze denn? wei jemand was darber?

----------


## Nikoo

wre interessant zu erfahren wer dir das gesagt hat...
irgendwer offizielles oder einfach mundpropaganda?

----------


## ZDL

> mir wurde heute gesagt,dass es sein knnte, dass wenn ich mich bspw fr das AdH gttingen bewerben wrde, ich verminderte bis keine chancen habe dran teilzunehmen wenn ich schon davor mit einer klage gegen die uni gttingen vorgegangen bin.. wie transparent ist das ganze denn?


Soweit ich wei ist eine Klage gegen die Uni Gttingen kein Kriterium im AdH. Ich wrde im Fragebogen aber nicht unbedingt angeben, dass du dich auch mit einer Klage bemhst, an die Uni zu kommen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

Hat hier jemand einen Studienplatz in Mnchen bekommen? Laut Anwalt wurden bereits alle Klger mit Losglck und potenziellen Nachrcker benachrichtigt.

----------


## STREBER20

Mich wrde interessieren, wieviele Antragsteller es dort gab...

----------


## BrONE

Ich wei nicht warum, aber Leipzig hat jetzt schon gelost. Wer nen Platz gekriegt hat soll sich mal bitte bei mir melden. Bin auf Rang 11. 10 kriegen nen Platz. )=

----------


## seine schnuckigkeit

dachte Leipzig lost erst morgen? wie kann denn das sein?

----------


## BrONE

Versteh das auch nicht..

----------


## Nico511

h ? kapier garnichts mehr.....leipzig lost auch noch ?? bzw hat schon ? 

mnchen lost laut meines anwalts imk verlaufe der nchsten woche......  :Nixweiss:

----------


## BrONE

Leipzig hat zum zweiten Semester gelost.

----------


## porsche

Zum Sommersemester 08 stehen ja noch relativ viele Klageergebnisse aus ( glaube 7 Stck: Berlin, Mainz, Gieen, Wrzburg...) wei jemand wann man dort mit Ergebnissen rechnen kann?


Gre

----------


## Cadmium

Schliesse mich der Frage von Porsche an............. meines Wissens dauert es von Gericht zu Gericht unterschiedlich bis die Verfahren beendet werden.

Das kann manchmal sehr schnell gehen und manchmal sogar bis zu zwei Semester, also eine genaue Zeitangabe ist meines Wissens nach Utopie, da es auf den einzelnen Richter ankommt. 

Aber wenn jemand da mehr Informationen dazu hat bzw. ein fundierteres Wissen, dann wrs schn wenn er sein Wissen preisgeben knnte!

Adios  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## rudi18

wollt nun auch noch schnell was sagen. die lmu musste 77 studienpltze zustzlich vergeben, dies ist jedoch schon geschehen. also wer jetzt noch nix gehrt hat, da kommt dann auch wahrscheinlich nix mehr !!

----------


## BrONE

Na, hat jemand von euch nen Platz in Mnchen bekommen?? Die Chancen waren ja gut. Wisst ihr, ob die nur zum ersten semester gelost haben oder auch zum zweiten??

----------


## Linsi

acht leute mssen ablehnen und meinem glck steht nix mehr im wege an der lmu   ::-dance:  .......bin ja mal gespannt!

schnen abend noch   :Friedenstaube:

----------


## Kat87

weit du wieviele antragssteller da waren?
und wie/wann hat der anwalt dich erreicht?
Drck Dir die Daumen, aber 8 ist ja gar nicht mal so viel!

----------


## BrONE

also bei mir muss nur einer ablehnen und ich bin drin. Aber ich hab noch nichts gehrt..

PS: dass acht Leute ablehnen ist eher unwarscheinlich. Aber da die Entscheidung ja noch das letzte WS betrifft, knnte der ein oder andere ja vielleicht schon mit nem Platz versorgt sein. Bei mir war es mal so, dass 3 von 22 Leute abspringen mussten, habe mir groe Hoffnungen gemacht aber leder hat es nicht geklappt.

----------


## seine schnuckigkeit

mnchen hat hier einer von meinen freunden nen platz bekommen. der nimmt ihn jedenfalls. kommt wohl eher selten vor, dass da leute abspringen, oder?

----------


## BrONE

Hat dieser Freund von dir zufllig auch nen Platz in Leipzig bekommen, den er jetzt nicht antritt?? (=

----------


## Linsi

> weit du wieviele antragssteller da waren?
> und wie/wann hat der anwalt dich erreicht?
> Drck Dir die Daumen, aber 8 ist ja gar nicht mal so viel!


servus,

also wie viele antragssteller es waren, hab ich null ahnung. hab von meinem "leistungsfhigen" anwalt post bekommen und da stand das alles drinnen, also meine losnummer etc.  er meinte auch, dass es durchaus wahrscheinlich ist, da er wohl von einigen eigenen mandanten schon weiss, dass diese den platz ablehnen und er rechnet mit hnlichen fllen bei der zweiten kanzlei.
ist natrlich fies jetzt, ich versteif mich da nich soooo drauf sonst ist die enttuschung einfach zu gro   :Grinnnss!:  
in zwei-drei wochen weiss ich mehr.

beste gre

----------


## meiro

In Mnchen waren es 335 Klger.

meiro

----------


## BrONE

jipiie. Hab endlich meinen Platz in Leipzig!! Machts gut!

----------


## STREBER20

Bochum: 0

----------


## BrONE

Heidelberg vergibt 39 Pltz zum ersten Semester in Humanmedizin.

----------


## Xero

Habe nen Platz fr ZM in Saarbrcken bekommen  :Grinnnss!: 
So lst sich alles in Wohlgefallen auf   ::-bee:  

Sonst noch jemand??

----------


## alias87

an die klger: habt ihr garkeine "angst" dass ihr euer studium ******** wegen miesen profs? ist ja allgemein bekannt, dass die es klgern ziemlich schwer machen.. und da das studium sowieso ziemlich schwer ist... naja ?

klar herrscht teilweise willkr bei den profs auch bei nichtklgern, aber klger sind ja teilweise schon sehr verhasst oder? da sag ich mir doch lieber: paar jahre warten dafr das studium durchziehen ohne, dass einem NOCH MEHR steine in den weg gelegt werden? 

denn das durchsetzungsvermgen kann noch so bombastisch sein.. wenn der prof meint "durchgefallen" isses auch "durchgefallen" ;) 

 :Meine Meinung:

----------


## BrONE

N. Du redest wohl von Dingen, die du bers Hrensagen mitbekommen hast!? Das interessiert keinen ob du geklagt hast oder nicht. Der Profesor gibt seine Glaubwrdigkeit sicher nicht fr solche Kinderspielchen auf

----------


## chillz05

> an die klger: habt ihr garkeine "angst" dass ihr euer studium ******** wegen miesen profs? ist ja allgemein bekannt, dass die es klgern ziemlich schwer machen.. und da das studium sowieso ziemlich schwer ist... naja ?
> 
> klar herrscht teilweise willkr bei den profs auch bei nichtklgern, aber klger sind ja teilweise schon sehr verhasst oder? da sag ich mir doch lieber: paar jahre warten dafr das studium durchziehen ohne, dass einem NOCH MEHR steine in den weg gelegt werden? 
> 
> denn das durchsetzungsvermgen kann noch so bombastisch sein.. wenn der prof meint "durchgefallen" isses auch "durchgefallen" ;)




 :schnarch...:   :schnarch...:   :schnarch...:   Hat dir das dein Friseur erzhlt?!

----------


## SteveMcQueen

> an die klger: habt ihr garkeine "angst" dass ihr euer studium ******** wegen miesen profs? ist ja allgemein bekannt, dass die es klgern ziemlich schwer machen.. und da das studium sowieso ziemlich schwer ist... naja ?
> 
> klar herrscht teilweise willkr bei den profs auch bei nichtklgern, aber klger sind ja teilweise schon sehr verhasst oder? da sag ich mir doch lieber: paar jahre warten dafr das studium durchziehen ohne, dass einem NOCH MEHR steine in den weg gelegt werden? 
> 
> denn das durchsetzungsvermgen kann noch so bombastisch sein.. wenn der prof meint "durchgefallen" isses auch "durchgefallen" ;)



Und immer schn ducken und mit der Strmung schwimmen. So ists im Leben am leichtesten...  ::-oopss:

----------


## TonyClifton

> Und immer schn ducken und mit der Strmung schwimmen. So ists im Leben am leichtesten...


ja Klger sind schon wilde Revoluzzer   :Woow:

----------


## alias87

naja am eigenen leib hat es hier wohl noch keiner erfahren, weder ich noch die klger - sonst wren wir ja nicht hier ;)

klar hab ich es nur gehrt. aber von studenten halt. und von einem typen von der zvs der nen vortrag gehalten hat. genrell hrt man es von berall, ich denke da wird was dran sein ? wsste mal gerne ob die profs sehen knnen wer geklagt hat oder nicht.. da sagt jeder was anderes..

----------


## BrONE

Klar knnen sich die Proffs das anhand der Matrikelnummer ausrechnen, ob du reglr rein gekommen bist oder spter. Aber es knnte auch gut sein, dass du bers Los oder bers letzte Nachrckverfahren reingekommen bist. Aber glaube mir, ich habe selbst schon 5 Semester studiert und keiner der Proffs, die ich kennengelernt habe wrde sich darum kmmern. Wir hatten auch einige Klger, von denen die meisten vollkommen durchschnittliche Prfungen geschrieben haben. Die, die es ncht geschafft haben waren allerdings einfach nicht gut genug. brigens waren da auch 1,x Studenten dabei.

Jetzt, da ich den Platz in Medizin ber eine Klage bekommen habe, kann ich bisher nur sagen, dass ich sehr gut behandelt wurde und keinen Unterschied zu den anderen erfahre. Man sollte es bl nicht an die groe Glocke hngen. Ich wei aber nicht, wie es bei kleineren Unis zugeht. Meine ist ja sehr gro, da fllt man einfach nicht auf..

----------


## Demisz

entschuldigt wenn ich das jetz frage, aber wie viele unis habt ihr verklagt und wie teuer wars im schnitt (frage geht an alle die durch klagen einen platz bekommen haben)?  ::-angel:

----------


## BrONE

zum 2. semester. Habe drei verklagt. Kosten gehen von 60 Euro bis 750 Euro. Ohne den eigenen Anwalt

----------


## Luca9

sind die chancen aufs 2.semester zu klagen eigentlich hher?? Und wenn wo wurde in der Vergangenheit am meisten erreicht?

----------


## porsche

Da zum 2.ten Semester weniger Klger da sind, sind die Chancen einen Platz zu bekommen besser...allerdings muss man halt die Scheine haben, um das erste Semester anerkannt zu bekommen!

Mal eine andere Frage: Welchen Abischnitt hat man in den letzten Jahren gebraucht um in Budapest ( Semmelweis-Uni) genommen zu werden?
Wre nett wenn das jmd wei....


Gre

----------


## BrONE

ich wei gar nicht ob die so streng nach Schnitt gehen. Da zhlt auch, ob du schon Naturwissenschaftliche Fcher studiert hast oder RA RS oder ne andere Ausbildung hast, Ehrenamtl., usw...

PS: Wrd mich auch mal interessieren, ob es da eine Art festen NC gibt oder einen Berechnungsschlssel, in den Vorbildung etc. einfieen

----------


## seine schnuckigkeit

der nc setzt sich halt aus mehreren kriterien zusammen: also bonuspunkte fr naturwissenschaftliche leistungskurse, praktika im medizinischen bereich oder berufe, bundesland in dem man abi gemacht hat, latinum, usw.
also dadurch rechnen die dann einen schnitt aus. in meinem semester, (bin jetz 4.) hat ein groteil 1,9 es geht aber bis etwa 2,6 man muss halt schaun mit viel bonuspunkten reicht auch was schlechteres...

----------


## Luca9

@shnucki: Wie ist denn die Durchfallrate in der Vorklinik in Ungarn ungefhr?
Und wann kann man das Physikum wiederholen falls man durchgefallen ist?

----------


## seine schnuckigkeit

in ungarn gibt es kein physikum an sich. man schliet biologie, chemie und physik nach dem ersten jahr ab, und die braucht man auch um ins 3. semester zu kommen. wo man dann im 4. anatomie, physiologie und biochemie abschliet, das zhlt dann als physikum. durchfallquote wrd ich sagen is am hcsten im 3. semester, weil biochemie und physio und neuroanatomie doch recht schwer sind. biochemie und  physio waren bei uns die durchfall strksten fcher. aber insgesamt geht es, wenn man lernt und so kann man das schon schaffen. wenn man hier probleme hat, denk ich ma wird man sich in deutschland spter auch nich unbedingt leicht tun.

----------


## Luca9

Ahh das is cool ,weil ich habe neben meiner Bewerbung frs 1.Sem auch eine frs 3.Sem geschickt und hatte schon Angst falls das klappt dass ich dann mit eurem Chemie und Physik-niveau nicht mithalten kann weil ich studiere grade in Rumnien das erste Jahr und wir haben Biophysik statt Physik und Chemie war eher oberflchlich----dafr wahre Meister der Anatomie   :hmmm...:   das is hier DAS fach als gbe es nix anderes. Aber ihr hattet doch Anato auch im ersten Jahr, aber die Prfung erst nach 2 Jahren??

Gru Luca

----------


## Luca9

Ok vergiss die letzte Frage war dumm, habs selbser nachgeschaut
was mich eher noch interessiert ist, wie das ist wenn man etwas nicht besteht?
Kann man das zeitnah wiederholen oder erst in einer Resession im Sommerurlaub wie das bei uns der Fall ist?

----------


## mia84

ich habe einen studienplatz in mnchen.ist noch jemand von euch dabei?!
lieben gru


mia

----------


## Nico511

herzlichen glckwunsch....

bist du nachgerckt ? oder wurdest du sofort gelost ? ich bin auf platz 84....also noch am hoffen. mein anwalt meinte heute, dass aber noch nicth entschieden sei wieviele leute den platz nicht annehmen. 

gre

----------


## seine schnuckigkeit

h an die die noch was zu budapest wissen wollten:
man hat pro prfung 3 versuche, in den prfungszeiten. wir haben nach jedem semester ne anatomie prfung, klar. und zum schluss halt dann physikum. h ja. weitere fragen vielleicht besser im ungarn forum. oder zur not per pm.

----------


## mia84

@nico :ich wurde gelost.aber ich mu mich erst am 18./19.08 einschreiben.wei gar nicht,ob vorher schon bewerber absagen mssen?!es heit entweder sie kommen oder ihr platz verfllt.
natrlich nehme ich meinen platz an (habe auch schon 4 jahre gewartet).
hoffe fr dich,dass es trotzdem klappt....

lieben gru

mia

----------


## Nico511

wie das genau luft mit dem nachrcken weiss ich auch nicht. kann sein, dass einfach die, die sich nicht einschreiben wegfallen, aber dann wrde sich das nicht mit der aussage meines anwaltes decken, dass sich alles in den nchsten wochen entscheiden wrde.....naja einfach mal abwarten

----------


## Merowinger84

Kurze Zwischenfrage zum Thema einklagen:

Ich befasse mich momentan auch sporadisch mit dem Thema,
bin mir aber noch nicht so ganz sicher, ob ich es machen soll.
Zum Beispiel bin ich 1-2 mal in diesem Forum ber Bemerkungen gestolpert
wie: "die [Eingeklagten] waren nach ein paar Wochen wieder weg" "...wurden gekickt". Was hat das zu bedeuten?
Ist ein eingeklagter Studienplatz in Medizin ein Rodeostuhl? Ist man hier nicht
genauso fest eingeschrieben, wie ber den 'normalen' Weg?
Und wenn ja, woran liegt das? Oder haben diese Kommentare berhaupt keine sinnvolle Bedeutung?

----------


## Demisz

auch ne kleine frage. will einen quereinstieg versuchen und parallel dazu klagen. geht es wenn man in nem studiengang eingeschrieben ist und dennoch klagen will? also ich wrd auch sofort das studium abbrechen, wenn ich das glck htte durch eine klage ein pltzchen zu ergattern.

----------


## seine schnuckigkeit

gibts eigentlich irgendwelche neuigkeiten zum 2. semester? also da stehn ja noch viele unis aus...

----------


## Puy de Dme

hey, seit letzter Woche sind in MD noch 11 Leute mehr dabei   :Nixweiss:  wo kommen dir her?

----------


## STREBER20

Woher wohl? Beschwerdeverfahren.

----------


## mediklger

Hat jemand Neuigkeiten wann denn nun endlich in Heidelberg die 39 Pltze zum WS 07/08 vergeben werden? 
Und unter wievielen Klgern?

----------


## seine schnuckigkeit

jena 4 pltze zum 2. fs!

----------


## mocca

hey leute,
mal ne andere frage:

----------


## Luca9

wei jemand etwas von den Klagen zum SS08 ??

----------


## mediklger

wei jemand etwas neues zu Heidelberg WS 07/08??

----------


## caspars

Auch kurze Zwischenfrage: Hab mich jetzt zum WS 08/09 beworben, rechne fest mit Ablehnung. Fange jetzt Zivi an, bewerbe mich also dann noch zum kommenden SS 09 und dann WS 09/10.

Wenns 09/10 nix wird, werde ich klagen (hat da jemand infos bzgl. der Rechtsschutzversicherung?). 
Lohnt es sich schon jetzt diesen Weg zu einem Teil zu gehen?


Also nur den Widerspruch einzulegen? Will heissen.. so lange zu "klagen", wie es umsonst bleibt?
Rechne mir nmlich im SS 09 ganz gute Chancen aus und will darum jetzt kein Geld mit einer "richtigen" Klage verschweden..

----------


## caspars

.. wrde mich jetzt schon nochmal interessieren.

----------


## Linda.1001

> Auch kurze Zwischenfrage: Hab mich jetzt zum WS 08/09 beworben, rechne fest mit Ablehnung. Fange jetzt Zivi an, bewerbe mich also dann noch zum kommenden SS 09 und dann WS 09/10.
> 
> Wenns 09/10 nix wird, werde ich klagen (hat da jemand infos bzgl. der Rechtsschutzversicherung?). 
> Lohnt es sich schon jetzt diesen Weg zu einem Teil zu gehen?
> 
> 
> Also nur den Widerspruch einzulegen? Will heissen.. so lange zu "klagen", wie es umsonst bleibt?
> Rechne mir nmlich im SS 09 ganz gute Chancen aus und will darum jetzt kein Geld mit einer "richtigen" Klage verschweden..


Klagen bleibt NIE umsonst! Also vom Geld her. Ansonsten ist Klagen wirklich fr die Katz. Und bzgl Rechtsschutzversicherung, schmink es dir ab, die bernehmen es nicht.

Wenn du kein Geld mit einer Klage verschwenden willst, warum willst du dann klagen??? H??   ::-oopss:

----------


## Demisz

@Linda: Von wegen die bernehmen nichts, also wenn du schon keine Ahnung hast, dann lass es. So hart es klingen mag, aber ist nun mal so...Natrlich bernehmen einige RSV zumindest einen Teil der Klage. Also einfach bisschen zurckhalten wenn man keine Ahnung hat. 
Und @caspers: Also wenn du dir diesen Thread durchgelesen und dich ma mit einem Anwalt in Verbindung gesetzt httest, wsstest du mehr...

----------


## Kat87

Da hat aber jemand ber mir gute Laune   ::-winky:  

Also: Die Rechtsschutzversicherungen bernehmen nicht alle die Kosten fr eine Klage. Da muss man sich vorher mit jeder einzelnen mhsam auseinandersetzen und hinterherfragen.
Und es stimmt, dass obwohl man eine RSV hat, man immer noch einige hundert Euro selber bezahlen muss.
Die Versicherung bernimmt nur das gesetzliche Anwaltshonorar, was darber ist, muss man selbst zahlen.

Und @caspars also:
Ich wrde jetzt fr dieses WS auch nicht mehr klagen, da die sogenannten frhen Antrge abgelaufen sind und danach die Chancen gleich Null sind.
Und wenn du wirklich klagen willst nchstes Jahr, dann wrde ich aber nicht die Bescheide von WS 09/10 abwarten, da die frhen Antrge abgelaufen sind.
Und naja wenn du dieses Jahr im WS keinen Platz bekommst, sieht es frs nchste WS auch nicht besser aus.
2 Wartesemester und Zivi (wo denn?) bringen nicht viel...

----------


## porsche

dass klagen voll fr die katz ist, ist ziemlicher schwachsinn... ich habe 4 freunde die sich alle eingeklagt haben... allerdings muss man eine klagewelle machen mit ca. 20 klagen, dann liegt die erfolgschance allerdings wirklich gut ( ca. 75%)...kostenpunkt ca. 18.000-20.000 
es stimmt, dass es so gut wie gar nichts bringt nur 2 oder 3 klagen zu machen, das ist in der regel geldverschwendung

----------


## TonyClifton

> allerdings muss man eine klagewelle machen mit ca. 20 klagen, dann liegt die erfolgschance allerdings wirklich gut ( ca. 75%)...kostenpunkt ca. 18.000-20.000


Erst informieren, dann Behauptungen aufstellen oder ist das ne Bildzeitungsbewerbung?

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

Die Erfolgschance ist wegen der Beschwerdeverfahren auch stark vom gewhlten Anwalt abhngig.

----------


## Kat87

> Erst informieren, dann Behauptungen aufstellen oder ist das ne Bildzeitungsbewerbung?


Dachte ich mir auch!
Man kann bei 20 Unis gar nicht klagen, wenn man sich zu spt entscheidet.
Wie gesagt die frhen Antrgen sind 60 % "sicher"

Leute, ich glaube ich hatte einen Medizinstudienplatz *in Deutschland*  :Traurig:   :Traurig:   :Traurig:  
Wie interpretiert ihr dieses Schreiben:
_"Sehr geehrte Frau Bla,
in Ihrem Verwaltungsstreitverfahren gegen die Universitt Tbingen auf Zulassung zum Studium der Zahnmedizin (ich habe aber nur in Humanmedizin geklagt ) im SS 2008 bbereiche ich anliegend einen Sie betreffenden Kostenfestsetzungsbeschluss von 489.45.
 Der Betrag geht rechnerisch in Ordnung und ist auch vom Gericht berprft worden.
Er beruht darauf, dass der VGH Mannheim die Zulassung im vollem Umfang aufgehoben hat und Sie deshalb nicht nur die Kosten des erstinstanzlichen Verfahrens, sondern auch des Beschwerdeverfahrens tragen mssen."_

SAGT, dass ihr auch so ein Schreiben bekommen habt!?

----------


## Leisure Suit Alex

> Wie interpretiert ihr dieses Schreiben:
> _"Sehr geehrte Frau Bla,
> in Ihrem Verwaltungsstreitverfahren gegen die Universitt Tbingen auf Zulassung zum Studium der Zahnmedizin (ich habe aber nur in Humanmedizin geklagt ) im SS 2008 bbereiche ich anliegend einen Sie betreffenden Kostenfestsetzungsbeschluss von 489.45.
>  Der Betrag geht rechnerisch in Ordnung und ist auch vom Gericht berprft worden.
> Er beruht darauf, dass der VGH Mannheim die Zulassung im vollem Umfang aufgehoben hat und Sie deshalb nicht nur die Kosten des erstinstanzlichen Verfahrens, sondern auch des Beschwerdeverfahrens tragen mssen."_


Also so ein Schreiben hab ich noch nie gesehen... Evtl. hattest du tatschlich bereits einen Platz und die Uni hat Beschwerde eingelegt?
Macht aber irgendwie keinen Sinn, wenn du nicht vorher bereits eine Zulassung dort bekommen hast.

----------


## Kat87

Ich bin auch total verwirrt und bevor man das Geld bezahlt... naja. Hat bestimmt alles seine Richtigkeit aber verstehen will ich das schon.
Habe bei meinem Anwalt geschaut und der hatte News, dass Uni Tbingen und seine Soziett 5 Pltze durch einen Vergleich bekommen haben und das wars.

Und auch nicht, dass hinterher nochmal was vom Gericht aufgehoben wurde oder so. Einfach einen Vergleich von 5 Vollstudienpltzen...Das Schreiben macht keinen Sinn, auch mit Zahnmedizin nicht!

----------


## Lisy

hey! ich habe genau das gleiche schreiben bekommen! wir haben heute auch dort angerufen wegen "zahnmedizin" und die meinten nur, dass sie den fehler auch schon bemerkt htten....ich hatte das jetzt so verstanden, dass es ein weiterer verlorener prozess war...zumindest fr uns "verloren"  :Frown:

----------


## Isabel89Ks

Ich hab mal eine Frage. Hab mich an diversen Unis fr HM beworben. Wann beginne ich denn zu klagen? Sobald ich einen Ablehnungsbescheid bekomme? Und klage ich die Uni oder die Zvs an? Und kann man auch gegen evtl. G klagen, wenn man in FFM einen Platz bekommen hat? Vielen Dank im Voraus

----------


## Saim

Isabel, du klagst die Unis direkt an. Und ne Klage zum WS 08/09 ist es meines Wissens jetzt zu spt. Da sind ja auch gewisse vorlaufzeiten. Aber 100%ig sicher bin ich mir nicht. Am besten mal einen Anwalt fragen ( einen guten ;) ) wenn du einen brauchst, kann dir einen guten empfehlen. Einfach PN.

Manche denken ja das "eingeklagte" einen schweren Stand haben im Studium. Solange man gut ist, ist das kein Problem. Viele Profs "bevorzugen" eingeklagte gegeber normalen Studenten, weil sich die eingeklagten voll reinhngen. Also keine Angst...

Ahja und was ich hier gelesen habe mit 18 000- 20 000  ist vlliger Schwachsinn. Mit einer RSV zahlt man vllt. 2000 . und auch ohne wrs niemals so teuer.


MfG Saim

----------


## Corney

> Und kann man auch gegen evtl. G klagen, wenn man in FFM einen Platz bekommen hat? Vielen Dank im Voraus


wei ich zwar nich (denke aber nicht das man einen ort einklagen kann) aber wieso versuchst du nich lieber zu tauschen bevor du klagst wenn du doch einen platz erhalten hast/wirst....

----------


## Nikoo

Meines Wissens nach muss man direkt bei den ersten Schritten der Kapazittsklage eine eidesstattliche Erklrung unterzeichnen, in der man versichert niemals zuvor, auf welchem Wege auch immer, einen Studienplatz in dem betreffenden Fach erhalten zu haben. Kann mich aber auch irren.

----------


## meiro

Fr Halle gabs nochmal ein paar Studienpltze fr letzte WS!! UND ICH BIN DABEI  ::-stud:

----------


## Mysterious

herzlichen glckwunsch meiro, das freut mich echt fr dich. du warst ja auch hoffnungslos - bis jetzt - dabei^^

----------


## mediklger

hat dein anwalt beschwerde eingelegt oder wie kommts zu den zustzlichen pltzen?
nochwas anderes:
wei jemand wieviele klger in mnchen nachrcken werden? die immatrikulation war ja montag und dienstag...

----------


## TonyClifton

Nachrckverfahren, evtl Losverfahren und erst dann geht das Verfahren los an dessen Ende festgestellt wird ob und wieviele Pltze angeblich noch frei sind ;)

----------


## meiro

Also, ich hab den Platz ber ein Beschwerdeverfahren bekommen.
Es soll wohl 26 Pltze geben...

----------


## mediklger

nein ich meinte die klger vom ws 07/08 mussten sich montag und dienstag imatrikulieren!
und ich bin evtl in der lage noch nachzurcken...mein anwalt hat aber leider noch immer nichts aus mnchen gehrt und konnte mir deshalb nichts sagen!

----------


## Nico511

bei mir dasselbe, bin 6 pltze vom grenzrang entfernt und knnte evtl nachrcken....hab aber auch noch nichts gehrt, wieviel mssten denn bei dir abspringen ?

----------


## Linda.1001

[QUOTE=Demisz]@Linda: Von wegen die bernehmen nichts, also wenn du schon keine Ahnung hast, dann lass es. So hart es klingen mag, aber ist nun mal so...Natrlich bernehmen einige RSV zumindest einen Teil der Klage. Also einfach bisschen zurckhalten wenn man keine Ahnung hat. [QUOTE]


Sag dir das mal selber und vllt nimmst du ja mal Unterricht in Sachen Umgangsformen bevor du deinen Abschluss machst, so wirste nmlich in einer Klinik ganz schnell auf die Nase fliegen.

Aber probiers mal mit der RSV, da fllste dann nmlich auch auf die Nase....  ::-dance:  

Sollte nur nen gut gemeinter Rat sein, aber manchmal stt man auf taube Ohren...   :Woow:

----------


## Mamoe

hey Leute,

wollte euch mal kurz was fragen  :Smilie:  und zwar wann bekommt man eigentlich Bescheid gesagt ob die Klage erfolgreich war??? Ich hab jetzt fr das aktuelle WS 14 Unis verklagt ( da der Rechtsanwalt meinte damit stehen die Chancen gut). Jetzt wrde mich aber mal interessieren wie gut die Chancen wirklich stehen. Wie luft so eine Klage denn ab und kann man dann auch noch zum WS anfangen zu studieren???

Schnen Tag noch und Danke fr evt. Antworten

----------


## Kat87

Puh, die Chancen.
Naja mit wem klagst du denn. Brehm?
Letztes Jahr (nach den "frhen Fristen") hat es fr mich fr kein Studienplatz gereicht. Weil sich halt viele zu spt dafr entscheiden, und somit alle dann dieselben Unis verklagen.

Aber du hast ja anscheinend die frhen Fristen beachtet und da meinte unser Anwalt es wrde so 2/3 stehen =)
Hehe wer es glaubt.
Also ich glaube nicht mehr an die Klagen, so wirklich, habe aber dennoch groooe Hoffnungen.

Und du kannst noch in das WS 08/09 einsteigen, wenn die Unis frh genug entscheiden. Es heit zwar Eilverfahren, aber ist nur in den wenigstens Fllen eins =)
Letztes Jahr war das nur eine handvoll Unis die in dem gleichem Jahr, wie das WS began, entschieden haben. Ich denke es ist bis so 2 Monate nach Anfang mglich das WS komplett zu bestehen.
Aber das ist natrlich von Uni zu Uni total unterschiedlich. 
Bei einigen -was man so hrt- kann man auch einige Kurse im nchsten Jahr nachholen.
Ich fange jetzt in Ungarn an und hoffe, dass ich einen Platz bers Klagen bekomme und dann wenn die Entscheidung zu spt fllt, vll hochgestuft werden kann. Also das mein -sagen wir- erstes Semester aus Ungarn in Deutschland anerkannt wird.
Wunschdenken...
Naja ich wnsche allen Klger viel Erfolg   ::-winky:

----------


## Strodti

Das geht ruck-zuck... einige Nachrcker habe schon Praktika nachholen mssen, weil sie die Fehltermine berschritten haben. Und das bei 3 Wochen nach Semesterbeginn.
Aber wie gesagt: kann man alles nachholen.

----------


## doni

also ich lese/erfahre ja hier zum ersten mal, dass es so viele Leute gibt, die sich einklagen. Davon hatte ich ja gar keine Ahnung. Was fr Grnde werden denn angegeben bei so einer Klage ? Ihr kommt also auch mit scheiss DNs in son Medizin Studium?

----------


## Nikoo

Erstens gibt es eine erhebliche Diskrepanz zwischen der Anzahl von Leuten, die klagen und Leuten, deren Klage Erfolg hat. Anders gesagt: Viele versuchen es - wenige schaffen es.

Dabei ist die DN in der Regel nicht von Bedeutung, ich kenne nur einen Fall wo die Note als Verteilungskriterium fr die eingeklagten Pltze herangezogen wurde.

Auf was fr juristischen Gegebenheiten eine Klage mglich ist wird dir sicher die Suchfunktion sagen, ist nmlich schon xmal durchgekaut worden.
Die Kurzfassung? -> Antragssteller werfen der Universitt vor, dass diese nicht die ihr zu Verfgung stehenden Kapazitten (deswegen auch Kapazittsklage) komplett auszuschpft.

Fr mehr Infos wie gesagt bitte die Suchfunktion

----------


## doni

danke, das reicht auch schon an Infos. Hatte mir nur nicht vorstellen knnen, was man da klagen will.

----------


## Mamoe

aber die chancen stehen bei zahnmedizin doch ein bisschen besser als bei Humanmedizin oder???

Gru

----------


## Demisz

> Sag dir das mal selber und vllt nimmst du ja mal Unterricht in Sachen Umgangsformen bevor du deinen Abschluss machst, so wirste nmlich in einer Klinik ganz schnell auf die Nase fliegen.
> 
> Aber probiers mal mit der RSV, da fllste dann nmlich auch auf die Nase....  
> 
> Sollte nur nen gut gemeinter Rat sein, aber manchmal stt man auf taube Ohren...


Ich denke nicht, dass du befugt bist mir zu sagen ich solle an meinen Umgangsformen arbeiten. Und du klingst so als ob du schon viele Jahre in einer Klinik arbeitest, was ja wohl eher nicht der Fall ist. Also nimm dich etwas zurck.
Ich mag es nun mal nicht es allen recht zu machen. Fr mich ist so etwas nichts als *************ei. Aber wenn du damit nicht fertig wirst, dann wirst du in einer Klinik ziemlich schnell auf die Nase fliegen (um es mal mit deinen Worten auszudrcken).
Sollte nur nen gut gemeinter Rat sein, aber manchmal stt man auf taube Ohren...   :Woow:

----------


## Linda.1001

> Ich denke nicht, dass du befugt bist mir zu sagen ich solle an meinen Umgangsformen arbeiten. Und du klingst so als ob du schon viele Jahre in einer Klinik arbeitest, was ja wohl eher nicht der Fall ist. Also nimm dich etwas zurck.
> Ich mag es nun mal nicht es allen recht zu machen. Fr mich ist so etwas nichts als *************ei. Aber wenn du damit nicht fertig wirst, dann wirst du in einer Klinik ziemlich schnell auf die Nase fliegen (um es mal mit deinen Worten auszudrcken).
> Sollte nur nen gut gemeinter Rat sein, aber manchmal stt man auf taube Ohren...



Was war das denn jetzt? Sollte das ein Conter sein???   ::-oopss:  

Aber du bist befugt, mir zu sagen ich solle mich zurck halten....wer nimmt sich hier viel raus.

und 2) ich muss keine **** in meinen Ausfhrungen verwenden, ein weiteres Argument dafr, dass du an deinen Umgangformen arbeiten solltest.


Jemanden nachzumachen ist nun wirklich keine gute Argumentationstaktik, falls du davon schonmal etwas gehrt hast.


Einen schnen Abend noch.

----------


## Demisz

> Was war das denn jetzt? Sollte das ein Conter sein???   
> 
> Aber du bist befugt, mir zu sagen ich solle mich zurck halten....wer nimmt sich hier viel raus.
> 
> und 2) ich muss keine **** in meinen Ausfhrungen verwenden, ein weiteres Argument dafr, dass du an deinen Umgangformen arbeiten solltest.
> 
> 
> Jemanden nachzumachen ist nun wirklich keine gute Argumentationstaktik, falls du davon schonmal etwas gehrt hast.
> 
> ...




Ich finde es einfach nur lustig, wie du dich hier so hinstellst. Immerhin hast du wahrscheinlich genau so viele, wenn nicht sogar weniger Erfahrungen gesammelt wie ich. Ich denke, dass ich selber ganz gut einschtzen kann, wann ich "auf die Nase fliege" und wann nicht.    :bhh:  

Aber wenn du wie gesagt mit Kritik oder groben Umgangsformen nicht fertig wirst und hier einen auf naseweis machst, wirst DU und nicht ich sptestens im Arbeitsalltag kaputt gehen, wenn du berhaupt soweit kommst...  :Woow:  

Ach und wir beide haben auch so ungefhr die selbe schulische Ausbildung genieen drfen, also werd bitte nicht ausfallend, denn ich nehme nicht an, dass du in irgendeiner Art und Weise Germanistik oder der gleichen studiert hast und mir irgend etwas beibringen knntest... 

ebenfalls noch einen schnen Abend

----------


## Linda.1001

> Ich finde es einfach nur lustig, wie du dich hier so hinstellst. Immerhin hast du wahrscheinlich genau so viele, wenn nicht sogar weniger Erfahrungen gesammelt wie ich. Ich denke, dass ich selber ganz gut einschtzen kann, wann ich "auf die Nase fliege" und wann nicht.    
> 
> Aber wenn du wie gesagt mit Kritik oder groben Umgangsformen nicht fertig wirst und hier einen auf naseweis machst, wirst DU und nicht ich sptestens im Arbeitsalltag kaputt gehen, wenn du berhaupt soweit kommst...  
> 
> Ach und wir beide haben auch so ungefhr die selbe schulische Ausbildung genieen drfen, also werd bitte nicht ausfallend, denn ich nehme nicht an, dass du in irgendeiner Art und Weise Germanistik oder der gleichen studiert hast und mir irgend etwas beibringen knntest... 
> 
> ebenfalls noch einen schnen Abend



Nicht nur lustig sondern eher peinlich ist hier wie du immer wieder hochkochst und dabei persnlich wirst. Mit Kritik werd ich schon fertig, du auch? Wohl kaum...  naja, grobe Umgangsformen bin ich nicht gewohnt, das liegt unter meinem Niveau, tut mir leid fr dich.

Ich werd nicht ausfallen, aber was bitte hat das mit der Schulbildung zu tun?
Bei dir scheint ja der pdagogische Einfluss der Lehrer nichts gentzt zu haben.

So und damit jetzt Ruhe hier ist, setz ich dich einfach auf Ignore.... ciao Bello   :Top:

----------


## Der Praktikant

@Demisz und Linda.1001
Ach wie schn, wenn man nach nem langen Lerntag ins Medi-Forum schaut! Da vermi ich ja meinen Fernseher schon gar nicht mehr   :bhh:  

Wnsch euch noch viele schne Wartesemester   ::-dance:

----------


## Linda.1001

> Wnsch euch noch viele schne Wartesemester



Nix da, just one last...  :bhh:   ::-stud:  

Kam mir auch gerade vor wie von den Flodders umringt, so gar nicht meine Welt   :kotzen:

----------


## Xero

helloe again!

zunchst mal, um allen wartenden hier ein wenig mut zu machen: habe auch geklagt und bei mir hat es nach 1nem jahr endlich geklappt! 
allerdings zahnmedizin  :Grinnnss!:   aber trotzdem die verfahren hneln sich ja.

nun htt ich ne frage:
habe bereits zum vergangenen ss 08 (ende juni) einen platz in homburg/saarbrcken bekommen, dafr auch scho gelhnt...quasi umsonst, klar ne, konnte ja nimmer anfangen, da semester ende juli vorbei.
nun wrde ich zum kommenden ws in den kursen des 1. semesters anfangen, wre jedoch auf dem papier schon im 2. semester (falls ich das alles richtig verstanden hab?)

da es mein anliegen ist einen studienplatztausch zu vollziehen um womglich in meinem heimatland bayern studieren zu knnen, lautet meine frage nun:

muss ich einen tauschpartner zum ersten oder zum zweiten semester suchen??

vielen dank fr schnelle antworten!
gre

----------


## Der Praktikant

Je nach Uni gilt Semester und/oder Scheingleichheit bzw. wird eine bestimmte Kombination an Scheinen zum gewnschten Semester gefordert. Die einzige verbindliche Auskunft kann Dir da Deine bayrische Wunschuni geben. Aber ohne einen einzigen Schein wirst Du Dir den Tausch hchstwahrscheinlich abschminken mssen.

----------


## Avicenna01

Hallo also ich bin auch total verzeifelt ich mchte unbedingt medizin studieren und wei einfach nicht wie ich ein studiumplatz bekommen kann....jetzt bin ich soweit dass ich mich einklagen mchte ich wei die chancen sind nicht die besten aber ich habe da ein paar fragen und zwar was mich der ganze Spa kostet pro uni...eine weitere frage wre die, ob es anwaltsabhngig ist also die kosten wre nett wenn mir jemand weiter helfen knnte. Danke im voraus

----------


## Talent80

@Avicenna01

Nur ganz kurz...ist ja schon etwas spter heute.... :hmmm...: 

Also Klagen kostet ohne eine Rechtsschutzversicherung bei 10 Unis ca. zwischen 14.000 und 24.000 EUR ...hngt ein bichen vom Anwalt ab. 

Falls Du eine Rechtsschutzversicherung hast die Dich bei Klagen vor einem Verwaltungsgericht vertritt (schlieen die meisten heute gleich aus), dann bernimmt die einen groen Teil........So ca. 1800 EUR bleiben dann noch an Dir hngen.

Je mehr Unis Du verklagst, desto teuer wird es..........  :Grinnnss!:  

Erfahrungsgem klagen aber pro Uni sehr sehr viele..... - einige haben halt das Geld - auch ohne Versicherung -...............

...das bedeutet, dass sich vielleicht 40 pro Uni einklagen aber es gibt nur 1-2 Pltze (durchschnittliche Zahl)......das bedeutet also...es wird wieder gelost....und 38 haben geloost  :hmmm...: 

Achja.....aktuell Klagen einige Versicherungen vor dem BGH, da sie diese Kosten fr Studienplatzklagen nicht mehr bernehmen wollen.....wie immer, wenn se was zahlen mssen stellen die sich quer  :hmmm...:  

Somit geben die meisten Versicherungen Dir keine Deckungszusage.....sondern sagen sie warten auf den Entscheid des BGH.....

Das bedeutet, wenn es gut fr die Versicherungen ausgeht und schlecht fr Dich, dann bleibst Du auf vielleicht 20.000 EUR Schulden sitzen!!!!!!!! Das wrde ich mir sehr gut berlegen!!!!!

Und....falls Deine Versicherung Dir eine Zusage fr wenn berhaupt 10 Unis gibt, dann folgt oft postwendend die Kndigung durch die Vericherung!!!!!!!!! Und Du darfst Dir eine neue suchen.....allerdings schliet die socleh Klagen sicherlich aus.....

Somit hast Du viel Geld oder eben nur einen Versuch ...und den nur mit viel Glck.....

So sieht die Realitt aus.......

Woher ich das wei....Ich kenne viele Anwlte und einige davon fhren auch Studienplatzklagen durch.......aber diese Details erzhlen die Ihren Mandanten nicht......die wren schn bld....wollen ja Geld verdienen ...

Ich wrde es eher lassen.......ist mir zu teuer und dafr zu unsicher......

....Achja es ist in den letzten Jahren immer schwerer geworden eine Kapazittsklage durchzufhren (erfolgreich), da die Unis ihre Platzanzahl immer gesicherter bestimmen.

So....gute Nacht! ::-angel:

----------


## Talent80

....Achja noch was....

....fr dieses Jahr ist der Zug fr eine Klage in vielen Bundeslndern bereits abgefahren.....

.....In manchen Bundeslndern muss man eine Klage bereits vor Versand der Bescheide durch die ZVS einreichen.........

Deutsche Logik!

........Wenn Du eine sinnvolle Chance haben willst, daa msstest Du schon 20-25  Unis verklagen.......Die Kosten sind dann schon so um die 40.000 EUR, allerdings verdoppeln sich nur die Kosten, die Chance auf einen Platz steigt nur um ein paar Prozent.

Darber gibt es Berechnungen..........hat mir mal ein Anwalt beim Stammtisch gezeigt.....

So das wars jetzt

Sers

----------


## meiro

24000.....?
Also, ich musste pro Uni 150 zahlen, plus die Gebhren der Gerichte, die waren so zwischen 30-450(die Anwlte sollten eigentlich wissen, bei welchen Gerichten die Kosten hoch sind und knnen die so umgehen, wenns der Mandant will)So war meine hchste Rechnung vom Gericht ca. 210.
Naja, vielleicht war mein Anwalt ja so nett und hat mir nichts von den 20000 erzhlt die ich ihm noch schulde und zahlt sie einfach aus seiner Tasche, soll ja auch nette Leute geben...
Und es klagen viel mehr Leute, das drfte schon locker auf die 1000 Klger zugehen. Es gibt auch, mit ein bisschen Glck, mehr als 1-2 Pltze. In Halle gabs z.B. zum WS 07/08 37+26 Pltze. Klar es gibt auch mal Null, das ist dann Pech.

@Talent80
Wie heien denn die Anwlte die dir das erzhlt haben?
Die haben dich vielleicht etwas auf den Arm genommen.
Aber falls es wirklich Leute gibt die 24000 zahlen.... ich sollte schnell auf Jura wechseln... 24000  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## TonyClifton

Anwlte knnen fr sowas nicht verlangen was sie wollen, 24.000  entspringen wohl wirklich eher deiner PHantasie ;)

----------


## Xero

n, also 24 riesen is wohl weng arg bertrieben...

hier nochmal mein letztes thema, hoffe weiterhin auf antworten, danke!

nun htt ich ne frage:
habe bereits zum vergangenen ss 08 (ende juni) einen platz in homburg/saarbrcken bekommen, dafr auch scho gelhnt...quasi umsonst, klar ne, konnte ja nimmer anfangen, da semester ende juli vorbei.
nun wrde ich zum kommenden ws in den kursen des 1. semesters anfangen, wre jedoch auf dem papier schon im 2. semester (falls ich das alles richtig verstanden hab?)

da es mein anliegen ist einen studienplatztausch zu vollziehen um womglich in meinem heimatland bayern studieren zu knnen, lautet meine frage nun:

muss ich einen tauschpartner zum ersten oder zum zweiten semester suchen?? 

vielen dank fr schnelle antworten!
gre

----------


## Avicenna01

MEIRO ICH HTTE NOCH NE FRAGE HATTEST DU EINE VERSICHERUNG? wenn ja welche...und was ist das genau fr eine versicherung also haftplicht oder sonstiges danke dir

----------


## Linda.1001

> MEIRO ICH HTTE NOCH NE FRAGE HATTEST DU EINE VERSICHERUNG? wenn ja welche...und was ist das genau fr eine versicherung also haftplicht oder sonstiges danke dir


hm, ja die zahlt aber dann nicht die Klage.   :Aufgepasst!:   :bhh:

----------


## Talent80

Hallo zusammen,

also mal ganz kurz ein paar Fakten..............fr die unter Euch die noch viel in dieser Welt lernen mssen..... :hmmm...: 

@Meiro et all

Genau, dass habe ich in meinem Beitrag geschrieben......, wenn Du eine RECHTSCHUTZVERSICHERUNG!!!!!!!!! hast.............dann schickt der liebe Anwalt an die seine Rechnung.......die Kosten die bei einer Klage und allem was damit zusammenhngt enstehen sind FAKT!! Ruft einen Anwalt an..........bspw. ....mal schauen was unter google rauskommt......:

Schau mal unter:

http://www.birnbaum.de/downloads/faq...platzklage.pdf

Da steht das eine einzige Klage ca. 1.500,00 EUR kostet. Du brauchst aber eine Vielzahl von Klagen um auch nur den Hauch einer Chance zu haben.

So nun multiplizieren wir mal den Betrag von 1.500,00 EUR mit dem Faktor 15 (fr nicht einmal die Hlfte der deutschen Universitten) und .....ohhhh Wunder - kommen wir auf ein Ergebnis von = 22.500,00 EUR 

Allen Zweiflern schlage ich vor erst einmal vor ein betriebswirtschaftliches Studium zu absolvieren..........denn sonst seid ihr spter mal als evtl. niedergelassener Arzt eine leichte Beute fr alle die sich auf dem Health-Care Markt tummeln...!!!!   :Grinnnss!:  

Sorry fr die harten Worte, aber so ist es!! Ich werde nmlich das Gefhl nicht los, dass der ein oder andere von Euch noch ein bichen zu sehr "elternvertschelt" ist.........nur so kann ich mir die ein oder andere Aussage erklren!!!

Aber....macht Eure Erfahrungen......  :hmmm...:  

Talent

----------


## TonyClifton

liebes "Talent", aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich dir berichten dass die tatschlichen Kosten pro Universitt eher um 1/3 niedriger liegen als von dem Rechtsanwalt dort veranschlagt, wrde der aber eine niedrigere Summe vorab dorthinschreiben htte er im Nachhinein wohl stets disskusionsfreudige Klienten am Hals. Das von den Anwlten zu verlangende Honorar hngt brigens vom veranschlagten Streitwert ab, es gibt dort eine gesetzliche Grundlage - das RVG.

Zu dem Tip mit der Betriebswirtschaft, danke ich hab ein paar Semester Jura mit betriebswirtschaftlichem Schwerpunkt studiert, solltest du vielleicht auch mal machen, diskussionsfreudig bist du ja schon mal..

----------


## Mysterious

Talent80, du bist echt lustig  :Big Grin:

----------


## Talent80

@TonyClifton

Da ich zu den Personen auf dieser Welt gehre, die anderen erst dann Ratschlge erteilen, wenn sie eigene Erfahrungen in der Richtung gesammelt haben - ....

Ich habe bereits ein wirtschaftswissenschaftliches Studium mit rechtlichem Schwerpunkt abgeschlossen und anschlieend erfolgreich als BWLer promoviert.

Deswegen nehme ich es mir raus einigen hier den "gut gemeinten" Hinweis zu geben.  

 ::-winky:

----------


## larl

Also mich wrde mal interessieren in wie weit so eine versicherung wirklich greift. ob sie nun nur 10 oder doch merh verfahren bernimmt und welche kosten noch auf einen zukommen di enicht bernommen werden.
hat da jemand erfahrungen und zahlen vllt. sogar??

----------


## Linsi

bevor hier jetzt weiter rumgeprahlt wird wie toll jeder doch sei, solltet ihr vielleicht einfach eure versicherungen anrufen und das einfach mal klren.

zu den genannten kosten die hier genannt werden, meine kosten sind bei weitem nicht in dieser grenordnung zuhause. differenziert gewaltig, wrde mich vor einer evtl. klage bei mehreren anwlten informieren.

best greetz

----------


## radiradi

@talent:

klingt lblich, nur dann tips zu geben, wenn man ahnung hat. finde ich gut. aber auch als erfolgreicher bwl'er muss man nicht unbeingt erfahrung mit studienplatzklagen haben. du hast sie anscheinend nicht, ansonsten wsstest du, dass der preis fr 1 klage bei weitestgehend keinem anwalt mit der summe der unis, die verklagt werden multipliziert werden. 22 500 an reinen kosten fr deinen anwalt ist dermaen bertrieben. die meisten verlangen als pauschale fr ca. 15 klagen ca. 5 000 euro. dazu muss ich allerdings hinzufgen, dass es sich dabei nur um die anwaltskosten handelt. es knnen noch weitere kosten hinzukommen, wie z.b. die gerichtskosten oder die kosten fr die gegnerischen anwlte. 
benimm dich hier butte nicht zu prollig, wenn du selber anscheinend keine groe erfahrung hast mit einklagen. 

so fern ihr eine rechtschutzversicherung habt, wrde ich einfach mal anrufen. 

viele gre!

----------


## Talent80

@radiradi

Das ich "erfolgreicher" BWL'er bin habe ich nicht behauptet, aber danke fr die Anerkennung bzw. fr die Blumen.

Auch wenn Du vielleicht enttuschst bist....ich habe Erfahrung mit Studienplatzklagen....genau aus diesem Grund habe ich einen Kommentar dazu abgegeben! 

Ich finde es toll, dass Du einen Anwalt gefunden hast, der bereit ist fr 5.000,00 EUR......15!!!!!Universitten zu verklagen.......Da hast Du ja das ganz groe Los gezogen... :Top:  

Das ist aber nicht die Frage....

Ich wei nicht was Du da angeblich fr einen Anwalt hast.....Name?? Ist mir auch egal...................

....es geht hier darum, welche Kosten pro Verfahren entstehen knnen

Die Sache mit dem Lesen musst Du aber noch ben     ::-oopss:  

Das habe ich vor einigen Tagen geschrieben:




> Also Klagen kostet ohne eine Rechtsschutzversicherung bei 10 Unis ca. zwischen 14.000 und 24.000 EUR ...hngt ein bichen vom Anwalt ab.


und weiter geht's





> http://www.birnbaum.de/downloads/fa...nplatzklage.pdf


Wenn Du Dir diesen Text einmal durchlesen wrdest, dann knntest Du wieder mitreden......




> Sehen Sie hierzu bitte im Einzelnen die Berechnungsbeispiele unter
> http://www.birnbaum.de/berbeispiele.php#f5. Ausschlaggebend sind die Faktoren Streitwert, anwaltliche Ttigkeiten und Vertretung der Hochschule durch einen Anwalt. Der Streitwert liegt je nach Bundesland bei 2.500, 3.750 oder 5.000 EUR.
> 
> Als anwaltliche Ttigkeit fallen mindestens die auergerichtliche Antragstellung bei der Hochschule und das Eilverfahren an. Eine Vertretung der Hochschulen durch Rechtsanwlte findet in den Bundeslndern Baden-Wrttemberg, Berlin, Hamburg, Hessen, Rheinland-Pfalz, Sachsen, Sachsen-Anhalt, Mecklenburg-Vorpommern und Niedersachen statt. Zumeist werden aber nur Universitten und nicht Fachhochschulen anwaltlich vertreten. Teilweise beschrnkt sich die Vertretung auf die Studiengnge
> Medizin und Zahnmedizin. Insgesamt sind die Faktoren fr die Kostenbildung
> zu vielfltig, um treffgenaue Ausknfte zu erteilen. Die Kosten liegen zwischen
> 475,76 und 2.160,68 EUR fr ein Verfahren. Dazu kommen Gerichtskosten
> zwischen 40,50 EUR und 726 EUR. Eine Studienplatzklage in einem Standardfall
> schlgt erfahrungsgem mit Gesamtkosten von um die 1.500 EUR zu Buche.


Alles klar! Und damit auch Du das verstehst...haben die sogar noch Rechenbeispiele mit aufgefhrt.........




> ...die meisten verlangen als pauschale fr ca. 15 klagen ca. 5 000 euro. dazu muss ich allerdings hinzufgen, dass es sich dabei nur um die anwaltskosten handelt. es knnen noch weitere kosten hinzukommen, wie z.b. die gerichtskosten oder die kosten fr die gegnerischen anwlte.


Genau...das habe ich auch geschrieben,...............dass das nicht die Kosten fr den Anwalt sind, sondern die Kosten fr die Klage gegen eine UNI!!!!!! IMMER LESEN   :Top:  

...und die Kosten, die eben noch dazu kommen knnen, sind eben auch nicht ganz unerheblich.................

Das knnen pro Klage noch einmal bis zu 360,00 EUR Gerichtskosten sein (bei Klagewert von 5.000,00 EUR).........

....dazu kommen die Gebhren fr den Uni-Anwalt, wenn sich die Uni vertreten lsst (ist in Medizin zu 100% der Flle so) = bis zu 490,00 EUR.......

...findet auch noch eine mndliche Verhandlung statt dann knnen die Anwaltskosten auf bis zu 920,00 EUR steigen....

...Zustzlich kann die Uni auch noch eine Auslagenpauschale in Hhe von 20,00 EUR erheben.......

So, dann zhlen wir mal zusammen:

  333,33 EUR Anwaltskosten (5000,00 EUR fr 15 Unis)
+360,00 EUR Gerichtskosten
+920,00 EUR Kosten fr den Anwalt der UNI (bei mndlicher Verhandlung)
+ 20,00 EUR Auslagenpauschale
= 1.633,33 EUR (Pro Klage im schlechten Fall, der aber durchaus fter eintreten kann)

Bei 15 Unis macht das dann = 24.499,95 EUR 

Und diese Kosten hast Du zu tragen, auer Du hast eine Rechtschutzversicherung die Klagen vor einem Verwaltungsgericht nicht ausschliet......und Dir eine Deckungszusage gibt! Das ist heute selten geworden!




> benimm dich hier butte nicht zu prollig, wenn du selber anscheinend keine groe erfahrung hast mit einklagen.


Ich glaube nicht, dass ich mich prollig verhalte, nur weil ich den Teilnehmern dieses Forums die Wahrheit schreibe.......

.....im brigen spricht es nicht fr Dich, RADIRADI, dass Du solche uerungen von Dir gibst.................

...Ich werde mich auch zu diesem Thema jetzt nicht mehr uern....Macht einfach Eure Erfahrungen........

....die hast vor allem Du RADIRADI noch bitter ntig!

----------


## Sirat

Dein Beispiel mag ja plausibel sein,fr dich.Aber wie du siehst,gibt es hier auch Leute,die es um sehr viel billiger bekommen haben und dazu die gleiche Leistung.Wenn der Anwalt den du kennst diese Summe verlangt hat,dann ist das seine Sache.Aber es geht auch erheblich billiger,ohne Leistungseinbuen.Das sollten Leute wissen,die hier mitlesen.

Ein Kostenvoranschlag kann vor dem bel der Endrechnung warnen,kostet nichts zu fragen.


cheers

----------


## Talent80

Egal.....

Ihr habt Recht!  :Grinnnss!: 

....macht Eure Erfahrungen!

----------


## Kliri

> @Avicenna01
> 
> ...das bedeutet, dass sich vielleicht 40 pro Uni einklagen aber es gibt nur 1-2 Pltze (durchschnittliche Zahl)......das bedeutet also...es wird wieder gelost....und 38 haben geloost


oh, das stimmt leider nicht so uneingeschrnkt, ich wei dass in Leipzig und Dresden jedes Jahr ber 1000 ( ja wirklich, hab nicht ne Null zu viel getippt) klagen, es gibt in leipzig dann so zwischen 30- 70 Pltze pro Jahr vom gericht , in Dresden sind es weniger

----------


## Kliri

> Eben, es geht wesentlich gnstiger.
> 2500  fr den Anwalt, dazu dann die Kosten pro Uni. Die liegen zwischen 100 und 500 wenn mich nicht alles tuscht. 
> Ich komme da nicht auf 25000  ~~


ich hab ja nicht das Problem, dass ich klagen muus, aber ich kann es sehr gut nachvollziehen, dass viele jetzt diesen Weg gehen wollen, wo der WArtesemster-NC auf 5 Jahre angestiegen ist, deswegen mich ich mich mal in Eure Diskusion - reeeeeev, wenn du wirklich so einen Anwalt kennst der es fr alle Uni's die er fr den Mandanten vertritt zusammen nur 2500 nimmt, dann schreib doch mal fr die anderer hier her, wer das ist, denn ich wei von einer Freundin, die auch schon ewig wartet und sich deswegen auch mit dem Klagethema befasst hat, dass die fhrenden Anwlte Zimmerling und Brem viel mehr nehmen ( auch wenn sie schon eine Einheitspreis  fr 15 oder zwanzig Klagen haben, also nicht jede Klage extra teuer einzeln abrechnen) , wenn nun bekannt wird wie der Anwalt heit dr nur 2500 nimmt, dann senket das vielleicht bei den anderen den Preis, wenn die keine Mandate mehr in der Flle wie bis her erhlaten, weil viele dann zu dem billigeren Anwalt gehen - also verffentliche doch mal fr alle hier den Namen  des dir bekannten preiswerten Anwalts!!!!!

----------


## Nikoo

Die Frage ist nur, ob dieser Anwalt denn auch die Kompetenz hat dich von vorne bis hinten da durchzupauken? Ich bin jetzt net so in dem Klage Thema drin, aber man liest ja allerhand: War es nicht so, dass Anwlte (teilweise) mndliche, fundierte Vortrge vor Gericht halten mssen und begrnden warum sie denn Kapazitten nicht ausgeschpft sehen? Gibt es neben den Hauptverfahren (wo sich ja Anwalt-Hinz und Anwalt-Kunz auch dran beteiligen) nicht weitere Verfahren (Beschwerdeverfahren?) wo ebenfalls Pltze freiwerden, aber nur Mandanten bercksichtigt werden die eben von Anwlten vertreten werden, die genau so bei Gericht vorgetragen haben?

Klrt mich auf!


Ich denke unser Familienanwalt (oder auch andere) wrden schon einen durchaus (viel) besseren Preis machen, aber ob die genauso "fhig" sind?

----------


## STREBER20

*ja genau, immer schn hier werbung machen fr diesen anwalt, damit der arme kerl nicht verhungert. sagt mal brennt euch eigentlich der hut? klrt sowas geflligst per PN! dasselbe gilt fr aussagen, die von gewissen anwlten abraten!*

----------


## Kliri

> Die Frage ist nur, ob dieser Anwalt denn auch die Kompetenz hat dich von vorne bis hinten da durchzupauken? Ich bin jetzt net so in dem Klage Thema drin, aber man liest ja allerhand: War es nicht so, dass Anwlte (teilweise) mndliche, fundierte Vortrge vor Gericht halten mssen und begrnden warum sie denn Kapazitten nicht ausgeschpft sehen? Gibt es neben den Hauptverfahren (wo sich ja Anwalt-Hinz und Anwalt-Kunz auch dran beteiligen) nicht weitere Verfahren (Beschwerdeverfahren?) wo ebenfalls Pltze freiwerden, aber nur Mandanten bercksichtigt werden die eben von Anwlten vertreten werden, die genau so bei Gericht vorgetragen haben?
> 
> Klrt mich auf!
> 
> 
> Ich denke unser Familienanwalt (oder auch andere) wrden schon einen durchaus (viel) besseren Preis machen, aber ob die genauso "fhig" sind?


also meine Freundin war in Leipzig zu der Verhandlung vor 2 Jahren, dort saen mehr als 50 Anwlte, da musste keiner einen mdl. Vortrag leisten von denen, zur Sache selbst wurde gar nciht gestritten, denn das Gericht  htte sofort gesagt "wir haben berprft, denken so viel Pltze sind noch da" und dann ging das Handeln hin und her und man verglich sich relativ schnell auf die noch im Losverfahren zu vergebene Zahl von Teilstudienpltzen

----------


## Kliri

> *ja genau, immer schn hier werbung machen fr diesen anwalt, damit der arme kerl nicht verhungert. sagt mal brennt euch eigentlich der hut? klrt sowas geflligst per PN! dasselbe gilt fr aussagen, die von gewissen anwlten abraten!*


n find ich nicht, wenn jemand mit einem Anwalt eine schlechte Erfahrung gemacht hat, dann ist es doch gut, wenn er hier die anderen vor diesem warnt ( nur schn objektiv bleiben sollte man und geanu berlegen was man schreibt, damit dr einen dann nicht verklagt, denkt ich mal)

z.B. " ich war nicht so zufrieden mit .... , weil der ......" das ist eine reine Meinungsuerung die man sagen darf

----------


## Nikoo

> also meine Freundin war in Leipzig zu der Verhandlung vor 2 Jahren, dort saen mehr als 50 Anwlte, da musste keiner einen mdl. Vortrag leisten von denen, zur Sache selbst wurde gar nciht gestritten, denn das Gericht  htte sofort gesagt "wir haben berprft, denken so viel Pltze sind noch da" und dann ging das Handeln hin und her und man verglich sich relativ schnell auf die noch im Losverfahren zu vergebene Zahl von Teilstudienpltzen


Ja, ich denke das war das angesprochene Hauptverfahren, dort werden natrlich auch diejenigen bercksichtigt, die gnzlich ohne anwaltliche Hilfe geklagt haben. Ich meine nur mal gelesen zu haben, dass auf solche Hauptverfahren noch weitere (Beschwerde-?) Verfahren folgen knnen, wo dann so ein Vortrag ntig ist und entsprechend weitere gefundene Kapazitten eben nur an Mandanten vergeben werden, deren Anwlte sowas geleistet haben?

----------


## STREBER20

> n find ich nicht, wenn jemand mit einem Anwalt eine schlechte Erfahrung gemacht hat, dann ist es doch gut, wenn er hier die anderen vor diesem warnt ( nur schn objektiv bleiben sollte man und geanu berlegen was man schreibt, damit dr einen dann nicht verklagt, denkt ich mal)
> 
> z.B. " ich war nicht so zufrieden mit .... , weil der ......" das ist eine reine Meinungsuerung die man sagen darf


ok, aber bitte keine Werbung fr einzelne Anwlte! Diese dann bitte per PN!

----------


## nnlglmpp

stimmt, streber20, das hier ist ein Forum, bitte keine Werbung

----------


## porsche

@reeev:
wie viele unis hast du verklagt bzw. wie viele semester lang hast du geklagt?

----------


## Linda.1001

[QUOTE=STREBER20]ok, aber bitte keine Werbung fr einzelne Anwlte! [QUOTE]


Hey Leute, 

wie wrs denn mal mit 'Do it yourself- Studienplatzklage' ?   :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Kat87

Ist wenig erfolgsversprechend weil man nicht diese background Infos hat wie der Anwalt.


Oh gott war das totale Ironie und ich habe es nicht verstanden?
Wenn ja sry   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Shinchan

hi leute,

habt ihr schon was mitbekommen bezglich der letzten klagen?Hab momentan nur ne rechnung vom oberjustizkasse hamm bekommen,wegen uni dortmund...ist das jetzt bereits die entscheidung?oder wie ist das jetzt?
Hat bereits irgendeine uni schon entschieden?

----------


## Mamoe

Hallo zusammen,

habt ihr schon was mitbekommen wegen den verklagten Unis??? Hab vorher mal beim Rechtsanwalt angerufen und nachgefragt, die sagten das nur bei der Uni Berlin ein Bescheid vorliegt. Sonst knnen sie GARNICHTS sagen. Ab wann bekommen die denn ein Bescheid von den Unis????

Sorry fr die vielen Fragen aber diese Ungewissheit macht ein wahnsinnig

----------


## Nikoo

Du wirst jetzt schon wahnsinnig?   :bhh:  

Es kommt immer ganz auf die verklagte Uni bzw. auf das entscheidende Gericht. Sollten die Berechnungen ergeben, dass Kapazitten nicht ausgeschpft wurden und Pltze an Klger verteilt werden werden diese Losverfahren wohl im Zeitraum von Dez08 - Mrz09 stattfinden. Mal frher, mal spter.

Zumindest meines Wissens nach - lasse mich gerne berichtigen ;)

----------


## Linsi

hehe

also es kann dir niemand sagen, wie lange es so dauert.
bin erst vor 3 wochen nachgerckt im verfahren ws07/08......also du siehst, es kann auch n sportliches JAHR dauern   :Party:  

beste greetz

----------


## Mamoe

Bitte sagt, dass das nicht euer ernst ist??? Der Rechtsanwalt hat mir was von ende Oktober gesagt???? Woher wei man denn wie lange so ein Verfahren dauert??? Gibt es Erfahrungswerte der Uni Tbingen und Ulm???

Gru

----------


## Shinchan

mir hat mein anwalt das selbe erzhlt.ende oktober beginnt die eigentliche klage.Dann geht es gerichtlich erst richtig los..und kostenmssig auch... du erstreitest dir erst jetzt per einstweiliger verfgung einen platz...sagt mal wie finanziert ihr eure klage?

----------


## Mamoe

wie es geht erst los??? Ich hoffe das man in den ersten Novemberwochen anfangen kann, ist das Wunschdenken???? 

Wiviele Unis habt ihr denn verklagt und welche?? Ich mehr Sddeutschland und finanziere es teils selber teils Eltern....du?

----------


## Subtil

@ Linsi

ne Frage: Du sagst du hast fr das WS 2007/2008 geklagt und vor 3 Wochen nen Platz bekommen. Nur aus Neugierde...wie luft das dann? Ist dann das WS 2008/2009 dein erstes FS oder wr 2007 dein erstes FS und du wrst jetzt n Drittsemestler und musst den Stoff nachholen?? Hab keine Ahnung und wsst es gern...danke

----------


## Shinchan

@subtil:sie ist dann im dritten semester und muss alles nachholen..ist eigentlich nicht soo schlimm nur wenn die jetzt wechseln wollte in ne andere uni..wir es knapp...weil die ab dem 4 nicht mehr ohne physikum wechseln darf...
@momoe:ja ich glaub das ist wunschdenken ..ich meine ich denke schon relativ optimistisch wenn ich hoffe zum ss2009 anfangen zu knnen..ich spiele ja auch mit dem gedanken des studienplatztausches ..um in meine wunschuni wechseln zu knnen.Aber meist heisst es in fast allen anwaltsseiten u.. das ein studienanfang im klagesemester meist nicht mglich ist weil meist die entscheidungen erst ende des semesters kommen...Ja ich jobbe halt nebenbei und versuche es so zu zahlen...

----------


## Linsi

> @ Linsi
> 
> ne Frage: Du sagst du hast fr das WS 2007/2008 geklagt und vor 3 Wochen nen Platz bekommen. Nur aus Neugierde...wie luft das dann? Ist dann das WS 2008/2009 dein erstes FS oder wr 2007 dein erstes FS und du wrst jetzt n Drittsemestler und musst den Stoff nachholen?? Hab keine Ahnung und wsst es gern...danke


ja zuerst mal, ich bin ein ER und keine SIE   :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:    und ich glaube deine frage wurde bereits richtig von shinchan beantwortet. nur ist das bei mir a bissal komplexer, weil ich hab jetzt auch das unverschmte glck gehabt, bers losverfahren ebenfalls einen platz zu bekommen und nun sieht die ganze lage wieder anders aus. 

schon komisch....da wartet man drei jahre, motiviert sich ber seine ausbildung (warteizeit stieg in den jahren enorm an!!!!!) und zack peng ist man in der situation es sich aussuchen zu knnen, ob uni A oder uni B mir taugt.
verkehrte welt   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Shinchan

oh mann ist das cool..ich finds cool..und gnne es dir total...hast du das normale losverfahren gemacht?bist du jetzt an deiner wunschuni?und welches semester bist du im losverfahren?im ersten?
Ich hab es ausgelassen.weil mein anwalt meinte es wre 80% wahrscheinlich nen Platz zu ergattern

----------


## Mysterious

ich habe ebenfalls einen platz zum ws 07/08 bekommen und habe erst jetzt aufgrund der spten gerichtl. entscheidung angefangen. sprich --> bin jetzt im 3. FS aber studiere im 1.  Ich will an meine Wunschuni wechseln, da ich aber nur einen teilstudienplatz habe, weiss ich nicht, ob dies mglich ist...

hat jmd schon mal erfahrung damit gemacht ? bzw. wenn das nicht geht mit dem tauschen, gibt es andere mglichkeiten an seine wunschuni zu wechseln ?

----------


## Geerthe

das ist ja dann nur ein Teilerfolg mit dem Teilstudienplatz.
Darf ich dich offen fragen, wo hoch die Aufwendungen dafr waren?

Geerthe

----------


## CaliforniaKicky

@Geerthe: Teilerfolg? Viele wrden sich Beine und Arme ausreien um einenTeilstudienplatz zu bekommen. Immerhin darf man sicher bis zum Physikum studieren und zahlt nicht 20 000 fr die 4 Semester in Ungarn z.B.

----------


## porsche

um einigermaen sicherheit zu haben mit den klagen (statistische wahrscheinlichkeit ca. 85%) musst du 20 unis verklagen, das kostet auch um die 15.000... ich find es zwar zum kotzen, dass man nur mit geld an das studium kommt wenn man n abi von schlechter als 1,5 hat aber ich denke dass geld ist allemal besser investiert als in urlaub oder auto...

----------


## Linda.1001

Duisburg Essen war dieses Jahr also auch nichts   :Hh?:   :Nixweiss:   :dagegen:

----------


## Gersig

Lief heute bei mir ber den Ticker:

Immer mehr Studienpltze eingeklagt

"Tausende junge Menschen versuchen jedes Jahr, sich an einer Hochschule einzuklagen. Vor allem Studienpltze in medizinischen Fchern sind begehrt"

----------


## STREBER20

"Auf Studienplatzklagen spezialisierte Anwlte beziffern die Erfolgschancen ihrer Mandanten auf bis zu 80 Prozent. " ahahahahahaha

----------


## porsche

die antwort ist so korrekt...man muss halt  20 unis verklagen und nicht blo 2 oder 3....und das kostet mind. 15.000

----------


## Robin06

Solche Antworten sind lcherlich, lasst euch nciht tuschen!

Wenn ihr gewinnt vorm Gericht, seid ihr nicht alleine und es wird gelost. Der Sieg vor dem Gericht ist nicht gleich Zulassung.   ::-oopss:

----------


## STREBER20

porsche....um es mit deinen worten zu sagen...es gibt 34 unis, die medizin anbieten...wer alle verklagt, der hat nach deiner rechnung mit einer jeweilligen 3% chance zu 100% einen studienplatz.

rofl lcherlich und ebenfalls lcherlich sind naive mandanten, die alles glauben.
du addierst nur 3%ige, max.4%ige Wahrscheinlichkeiten auf und tust so, als htte man den studienplatz am Ende zu 80% sicher. solche rechnungen sind schwachsinn...wenn es ein losverfahren gibt, sind die chancen nicht mehr als 3 - max. 4 % und nicht >80.

----------


## Shinchan

@streber:bist du auch am klagen oder woher bist du dir da so sicher 

@robin:wenn man gewonnen hat dann ist der studienplatz sicher..was sollte denn noch dagegen sprechen..

@all:was mir aufgefallen ist ,ist wirklich die tatsache das fast alle anwlte und auch in den nachrichten etc. der wortlaut bis zu 80%ige wahrscheinlichkeit auf einen platz heisst..aber das ist doch unmglich..das wrde ja bedeuten das 8 von 10 von uns im nchsten semester einen platz bekmen..

andererseits hab ich hier bis jetzt...korregiert mich wenn ich mich irre...noch keinen gelesen der ein bis zwei semester geklagt hat und KEINEN studienplatz bekommen hat..

also meldet euch mal alle die mehr als ein semester klagen und noch nix in der hand haben...wir sollten mal ne umfrage starten..

Was meint ihr?

----------


## RubinRot

fr den Anwalt bedeutet gewonnen wohl ehr, dass er noch Kapazitten, also Studienpltze aus der Uni rausgeholt hat. Da aber meistens mehrere Anwlte eine uni verklagen werden diese zustzllichen Kapazitten dann unter allen Klgern verlost. Also nicht nur die Klger die dein Anwalt vertritt sondern alle. Das heit dann zwar, dass der Anwalt vor Gericht gewonnen hat, aber nicht unbedingt, dass du dann einen Paltz bekommst. Hab irgendwo mal gelesen, dass in Mchneh unter 400 Klgern 65 Pltze verlost wurden, oder so ungefhr die Zahlen.

----------


## Robin06

> @robin:wenn man gewonnen hat dann ist der studienplatz sicher..was sollte denn noch dagegen sprechen..


Wenn du vor Gericht gewonnen hast, heit es nur, dass noch Kapazitten frei sind, nicht mehr! Wenn nun wie mein Vorredner bereits gepostet hat, 400 geklagt haben und nur etwa 40 Kapazitten oder so noch aufgedeckt wurden, entscheidet das los. In dem Fall wrde nur jeder 10. eine Zusage bekommen   :Grinnnss!: . Wer was anderes behauptet hat keine Ahnung, thats it.

----------


## Shinchan

aber die meisten anwlte..darunter auch meiner..meinte er htte bis jetzt all seine mandanten untergebracht..sprich einen studienplatz besorgt...dazu waren 1 bis 2 mal klagen notwendig.ich hab vor dieses semester ins erste und darauf ins zweite zu klagen weil ich nebenbei noch medi scheine mache... irgendwann muss es doch klappen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> fr den Anwalt bedeutet gewonnen wohl ehr, dass er noch Kapazitten, also Studienpltze aus der Uni rausgeholt hat. Da aber meistens mehrere Anwlte eine uni verklagen werden diese zustzllichen Kapazitten dann unter allen Klgern verlost. Also nicht nur die Klger die dein Anwalt vertritt sondern alle. Das heit dann zwar, dass der Anwalt vor Gericht gewonnen hat, aber nicht unbedingt, dass du dann einen Paltz bekommst. Hab irgendwo mal gelesen, dass in Mchneh unter 400 Klgern 65 Pltze verlost wurden, oder so ungefhr die Zahlen.


na die Quote scheint mir doch eher niedrig mit nur 400 Klgern , ich wei definitiv von Klgerzahlen an anderen Uni's von ber 1000 und dann werden so zwischen 15-40 Pltze verlost unter allen "Teilnehmern" des "Jedes-JAhr-Wieder-Rennnens um die restpltze"

----------


## powerzivi

Moin,

mal ne ganz triviale Frage:

Wissen die Professoren eigentlich davon, dass sich ein bestimmter Student eingeklagt hat? Wird man dann in irgendeiner Weise abfllig behandelt? Immerhin hat man ja die Institution, mit der sich der Prof. in der Regel recht stark identifiziert, erfolgreich durch den Kakao gezogen   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> Moin,
> 
> mal ne ganz triviale Frage:
> 
> Wissen die Professoren eigentlich davon, dass sich ein bestimmter Student eingeklagt hat? Wird man dann in irgendeiner Weise abfllig behandelt? Immerhin hat man ja die Institution, mit der sich der Prof. in der Regel recht stark identifiziert, erfolgreich durch den Kakao gezogen


also das hab ich mal einen Bekannten meiner Eltern, der an der Uni im der Vorklinik Seminar macht, auch gefragt  und der meinte, wenn er wollte, wrde er es rausbekommen, wer eingeklagt ist, aber so spannend sei das fr ihn nicht, dass er sich die Mhe machen wrde das rausbekommen zu wollen, meinte dann allerdings noch, er merkt es sowieso meistens sowieso, nmlich daran, dass von den Einklgern viele nicht mithalten knnen ( fand ich zwar doof, aber geben hier mal ja nur das wieder, was er mir sagte). Also ihn interessiere nicht wie jemand zum Studienplatz gekommen ist, sondern welche Leistungen er bringt. Dann meinte er noch, dass es doch eher fr die Uni blamabel ist , wenn sie sich Jahr fr Jahr von dem Gericht sagen lassen muss, dass die Kapazittsberechnung wieder falsch war. Man darf nicht vergessen, dass die Leute auch oft Frust auf ihren Arbeitgeber Uni haben, wegen schlechter Arbeitsbedingungen e.c., also dass sie sich "stark mit der Uni identifizieren" - wie du schreibst, dass muss nicht unbedingt so sein - hier ist immer ein weitest Feld zwischen der Univerwaltung und dem einzelnen Prof.

----------


## Kat87

> also meldet euch mal alle die mehr als ein semester klagen und noch nix in der hand haben...wir sollten mal ne umfrage starten..
> 
> Was meint ihr?


Ich!

Wie ist das eigentlich wenn man im Frhjahr einen Platzbekommt zum WS 08/09 dann wre man ja schon im 2 Semester.
Kann man dann direkt einsteigen,oder warten? Macht man dann 2 Semester gleichzeitig?

----------


## Shinchan

hi kat 

du klagst zum zweiten mal?hast du beim ersten mal keinen platz bekommen?wie finanzierst du es dir?

auf deine frage..du kiannst dann auch ins erste starten auch wenn da steht das du im zweiten semester bist...glaubst du das wir noch nen platz vor ss2009 erhalten?hab irgendwie die hoffnung aufgegeben..hat dir dein anwalt schon was mitgeteiltr?

----------


## Robin06

> du kiannst dann auch ins erste starten auch wenn da steht das du im zweiten semester bist...


Das glaube ich aber nicht. Nicht jede Uni bietet im SS Erstsemesterkurse an, die du aber gewiss brauchst. Ich bin mir zwar nicht zu 100% sicher, aber ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, das Klger da irgendwelche Extrakurse bekommen.

----------


## Strodti

Es kann aber auch sein, dass du die Kurse des ersten Semesters in erst in deinem dritten Semester belegen kannst... Beispiel: An vielen Unis kann der Prpkurs nur im Wintersemester angeboten werden. Falls du jetzt erst im SoSe zugelassen wird, kannst du den erst im folgenden WS belegen.

Leider kann es dadurch zu berschneidungen kommen, die Stundenplne sind ja schon bei normaler Zulassung recht voll. Folge: Evtl. bist du erst nach dem 5. FS scheinfrei und kannst zum Physikum antreten.

----------


## RubinRot

es kommt immer auf die Uni an, evtl. kannst du auch erst im darauf folgenden WS anfangen.

----------


## Dr.Feelgood

Ich hab gehrt, dass wenn man 5 Unis verklagt eine wahrscheinlichkeit von 80% auf einen studienplatz erhlt. weiss jemand ob das stimmt ?
Lg

----------


## Nikoo

falsch

----------


## Shinchan

das stimmt so nicht..es hngt von der anzahl der klger an der jeweiligen uni und der anzahl der erstrittenen pltze..also je mehr klger und weniger pltze,desto schlechter die chance einen platz zu bekommen...das verhltnis ist wichtig...ausserdem ist es blich das rundschlagverfahren zu machen,das macht zwischen 15-20 unis..einfach um mehr chancen ber los reinzukommen..aber es gibt auch leute die glck haben und bereits beim klagen einer einzigen uni von 1000 klagern einen platz erhalten..bei 5 studienpltzen..ist wie lotto..je mehr lottoscheine ..blabla..haha also eine nwirklich kostenaufwendige sache...ich kann davon n lied singen haha

----------


## Dr.Feelgood

hattest du erfolg ?  :Smilie: 
Und weiss jemand wie die chancen oder zahlen der klaeger fuer das WWS 08 sind ?

Mfg

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> hattest du erfolg ? 
> Und weiss jemand wie die chancen oder zahlen der klaeger fuer das WWS 08 sind ?
> 
> Mfg


Liebe Dr. Feelgood, 

du scheinst es noch immer nicht ganz verstanden zu haben. Deine Frage mte lauten : "Wei jemand wieviele zum WS 08 die  Uni X verklagt haben"

zu den Chancen wurde hier auch schon viel geschrieben: also noch mal, ein Beispiel: in Dresden hatten vor ein paar Jahren 1300 Leute geklagt, 33 Studienpltze muten noch vergeben werden, machte in diesem Fall eine Chance von wieviel Prozent?

das Verhltnis kann aber auch noch schlechter sein, z.B. 2000 Klger und 3 Studienpltze , dass gibt es auch - ist also von Uni zu Uni unterschiedlich, und deswegen kannst du eben auch nicht fragen " wieviele Klger gibt es zum WS 08, oder besser gesagt, natrlich kannst du das fragen, aber die Antwort nutzt dir nicht ( falls das berhaupt jemand sagen knnte, denn dafr mten ja alle Verwaltungsgerichte abgefragt werden,um diese ZAhl zu ermitteln, denn nur die wissen das ja) 

trotzdem heit es immer wieder von den Anwlten, dass sie fast jeden Klger "versorgen knnen " ... naja ob das stimmt, mag ich mal bezweifeln, aber auf alle Flle ist es wohl wirklich so, dass dioe meisten den sog. Rundumschlag machen und alle Uni's verklagen , kostet dann so etwa 20.000  glaube ich 

genauere Infos findest du auf Internetseiten von spezialisierten Anwlten, die erklren auch sonst eine eine ganze Menge zum Verfahren e.c., mach dich dort ruhig mal schlau

----------


## Shinchan

also ich hab erst dieses semester angefangen zu klagen,momentan hab ich aber noch nix von meinem anwalt gehrt..und wie ich hier in diesem forum sehe scheinen die anderen auch nix zu wissen

----------


## Raul

Ich hab mich fr SS08 und jetzt auch frs WS08 eingeklagt!
Insgesamt fr 10 UNIS.Die Klage fr SS08 ist noch nicht mal voll abgeschlossen, also es kann wirklich dauern, bis man eine Nachricht gar eventuell eine Zusage erhlt.
Aber Khiri(vorbildlicher User) hat den Prozess vollkommen und sehr zutreffend erlutert.

----------


## Dr.Feelgood

Also je mehr UNIs man verklagt desto besser die chance. also sollte man gleich 20 verklagen^^

----------


## Shinchan

nun ja eher sollte der satz heissen ..je mehr unis du verklagst desto fter nimmst du an der losung teil..sollten pltze frei sein und desto eher knnte es sein das du n platz bekommst..aber an die 80%ige chance glaube ich schon lange net..ist wie mit dem losverfahren...wie das normale losverfahren.an je mehr unis du eine postkarte schickst desto hher ist die hoffnung ev. nen platz zu bekommen..

----------


## art3

klagt mal!
wenn ihr richtig glck habt knnt ihr euch dann auch bei "wer wild millionr" hinsetzen und auf jauchs frage nach der (beruflichen)ttigkeit angeben: Ich klage mir zur zeit meinen studienplatz ein.
wenn dann noch bei jauch ein paar euros rumkommen knnte eure klage (immernoch mit glck) erfolg haben:das gewonnene leitet ihr gleich an die guten anwlte, die euch ein los raushauen, weiter.

man man. ich will hier mal eins klar stellen: ich habe nichts gegen leute die die chance der studienplatzklage nutzen aber was ich da letztens beim jauch gesehn hab, mcht ich keinem wnschen.
im fernsehn zu sitzen und berzeugt herauszuposaunen: "ich hol mir meinem studienplatz durchs klagen" und dann irgendwann mal "gehrt aber glck dazu"...
gehrt schon eine gewisse naivitt dazu.

bottom line, ich will keine namen nennen, aber gewisse leute hier versprechen sich durchaus viel zu viel von einer klage.

schade, wenn man bedenkt, dass diese auchnoch die ausbildungsvergtung mehrerer monate in einem beruf der einen weiter bringen wrde frisst.

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

zwischen zeitig mssten die ersten Entscheidungen in den einstweiligen AO-Verfahren doch da sein, hat es denn mit dem Einklagen bei einigen geklappt? dann schreibt das doch hier mal rein oder z.B.wenn jemand zwar im Losverfahren ( also meine das,was durch Gerichte angeordnet wird, nicht das Losverfahren fr das man sich bei den Uni's bewirbt) kein Glck hatte, aber wei wie viele Pltze noch vergeben werden muten auf Grund der Klagen - wr doch mal interessant, nachdem hier soviel unterschiedliche Meinungen, ob es Sinn macht oder nicht zu klagen, geuert wurden

----------


## Shinchan

also was ich zur klage ws2008/9 sagen kann ist das ich bereits rechnungen von zwei verwaltungsgerichten bekommen habe..einmal magdeburg einmal hamm und ansonsten ein schreiben von meinem anwalt indem es heisst das jetzt die klage eingereicht werden kann weil vorher ja erst mal die anfrage fr ausserkapazitre aufnahme erstmal abgelehnt werden muss damit geklagt wird.und jetzt gehen die ersten ablehnungsbescheide bezglich der ausserkapazitren anfragen und erst jetzt kommt die klage..oder luft es bei den anderen nach nem anderen schema?

----------


## Linda.1001

Hamm ist nur die Justizkasse. Welche Unis hast du in NRW verklagt?

----------


## Shinchan

oh jetzt versteh ich..heisst es wenn ich mehrere unis in nrw verklagt htte wrde mir die kasse alles aufeinmal berechnen?

----------


## Linda.1001

nein, das wird alles einzeln berechnet. In dem Schreiben der OJK Hamm steht in welchem Verfahren die Gebhr angefallen ist. z.b. XYZ ./. Uni Dsseldorf

----------


## Shinchan

uni dsseldorf...lese ich grad und uni magdeburg haben die rechnungen geschickt..sag mal was hei9sst denn jetzt die rechnung?wurde schon entschieden...?klagst du auch?

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> es heisst das jetzt die klage eingereicht werden kann weil vorher ja erst mal die anfrage fr ausserkapazitre aufnahme erstmal abgelehnt werden muss damit geklagt wird.und jetzt gehen die ersten ablehnungsbescheide bezglich der ausserkapazitren anfragen und erst jetzt kommt die klage..oder luft es bei den anderen nach nem anderen schema?


ja, das ist nicht fr jede Uni so, bei vielen Uni's kommt gar kein Ablehnungsbescheid und es wird sofort geklagt, Mitte November gab es dann oft  schon die ersten Gerichtstermine

siehe auch hier http://www.tagesspiegel.de/magazin/w...art300,1897888 (ob die Zahlen hier aber noch stimmen ? ist schon etwas lter der Artikel)

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

hab gearade gelesen, dass es in Hamburg schon am 24.10. den Gerichtstermin gab und frs WS 08/09 12 Pltze noch vergeben werden mussten, fr Jena steht da 19 Pltze fr das 5.FS -hier fehlt aber die Angabe, ob es sich dabei um Klagen fr dieses laufende WS handelt, na und Leipzig und Dresden mten erfahrungsgem auch in ein paar TAgen entscheiden denk ich mal

----------


## Shinchan

und woher weisst du das?kannst du mir die quelle nennen?ich hab von meinem anwalt noch nix gehrt...

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> und woher weisst du das?kannst du mir die quelle nennen?ich hab von meinem anwalt noch nix gehrt...


 hab ich hier http://www.studienplatz-klage.de/kontakt gelesen ( siehe graue Spalte links)

----------


## Robin06

News zu Gttingen....




> Das Verwaltungsgericht Gttingen hat mehr als 800 Antrge von Interessenten fr einen Studienplatz in Human- oder Zahnmedizin an der Universitt Gttingen zurckgewiesen. Die Antragsteller hatten angefhrt, die Hochschule schpfe ihre Ausbildungskapazitt in diesen Studiengngen nicht aus. Die Richter kamen dagegen zu einem anderen Schluss. Danach bersteigt die Zahl der Studienpltze sogar die rechtmig zur Verfgung stehenden Kapazitten in fast allen Bereichen. Nur drei von 826 Antragstellern erhielten einen Platz zugesprochen. (dpa-Meldung)


Quelle

----------


## Shinchan

wow...was n pech fr die leute die in gttingen geklagt haben...800 leute?  :Hh?:  da bin ich jetzt baff und nur 3 pltze

----------


## Shinchan

hab auch n schreiben meines anwalts erhalten KEINE studienpltze in magdeburg im 1.fs humanmedizin...hat da jemand geklagt?

----------


## IslaVista

hat jemand vor zum 2.FS zu klagen? und hat jemand von seinem Anwalt die info bekommen, dass das keinen sinn mehr macht, da die unis ihre verfahren verbessert haben?

----------


## Shinchan

n,das habe ich nicht von meinem anwalt gehrt.ich habe auch vor falls ich dieses sem ins erste keinen platz bekomme ins zweite zu klagen da ich dann hochgestuft werden kann...wie heisst denn deinj anwalt?klagst du bereits jetzt ins zweite?
Also ins zweite zu klagen ist doch alle mal besser...

----------


## Shinchan

:Party:  15 Pltze frs 1.FS Zahnmedizin in Leipzig.

----------


## Robin06

Ich versteh garnicht warum die Unis teilweise so bld sind (sry fr die Ausdrucksweise) und die Zahlen falsch berechne und infolge dessen sogar Gerichtskosten bezahlen. Sofern was falsch berechnet wird, sind Pltze ja per Verwalungsgericht quasi garantiert, Klger gibt es immer.... In Kln ist seit vielen Jahren keiner mehr per Klage reingekommen, ganz einfach weil die Uni Kln sauber berechnet und alles ganz genau offenlegt fr das Verwaltungsgericht.
Wenn ich hre, dass es fr ZM in Leipzig 15 Pltze mehr gibt bei zuvor 57 errechneten Kapazitten fass ich mir echt an den Kopf... Ich mein, ich weill kein ZM studieren, aber bei eh so wenigen Pltzen je Uni, dann um 15 Pltze falsch zu berechnen (vllt. sogar bewusst) find ich enorm unfair, zumal es durch solche Klagen eh zur vollstndigen Besetzung alle mglichen Kapazitten kommt. Es zeigt sich hier doch wiedereinmal, wer Geld hat wird auch an staatlichen Hochschulen eher zugelassen als jemand der kein Geld hat. So knnen die Unis immerhin sicher sein, dass die Studiengebhren kein Prob. darstellen... sauber!

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> 15 Pltze frs 1.FS Zahnmedizin in Leipzig.


naja , aber diese Info von der entsprechenden Anwaltsseite bedeutet doch auch, dass keine Pltze (oder vielleicht  2-3  und das schreiben sie dann immer lieber gar nicht, weil es keine Werbung die Klageverfahren ist) in Leipzig fr Humanmedizin gab , also zum jubeln haben wohl nur die Anla, die einen ZM-platz haben wollen

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> Ich versteh garnicht warum die Unis teilweise so bld sind (sry fr die Ausdrucksweise) und die Zahlen falsch berechne und infolge dessen sogar Gerichtskosten bezahlen. Sofern was falsch berechnet wird, sind Pltze ja per Verwalungsgericht quasi garantiert, Klger gibt es immer.... In Kln ist seit vielen Jahren keiner mehr per Klage reingekommen, ganz einfach weil die Uni Kln sauber berechnet und alles ganz genau offenlegt fr das Verwaltungsgericht.
> Wenn ich hre, dass es fr ZM in Leipzig 15 Pltze mehr gibt bei zuvor 57 errechneten Kapazitten fass ich mir echt an den Kopf... Ich mein, ich weill kein ZM studieren, aber bei eh so wenigen Pltzen je Uni, dann um 15 Pltze falsch zu berechnen (vllt. sogar bewusst) find ich enorm unfair, zumal es durch solche Klagen eh zur vollstndigen Besetzung alle mglichen Kapazitten kommt. Es zeigt sich hier doch wiedereinmal, wer Geld hat wird auch an staatlichen Hochschulen eher zugelassen als jemand der kein Geld hat. So knnen die Unis immerhin sicher sein, dass die Studiengebhren kein Prob. darstellen... sauber!


Lieber Robin, ich kann es dir nicht so richtig erklren, aber es soll wohl nicht daran liegen, dass die nicht richtig rechnen knnen oder wollen, sondern sie schleppen wohl aus DDR-Zeiten noch ein Personalproblem mit sich rum, also Leute die zwar in der Personalliste stehen , aber nicht wirklich zur Ausbildung zur Verfgung stehen und daran soll das liegen, dass die Uni Leipzig seit Jahren immer wieder Pltze nachgeben muss ( weil es nach der Berechnung des Verwaltungsgericht immer mehr Pltze sind, als die, worauf man sich am Ende vergleicht, knnen die also nicht gleich hher rechnen, denn eine Differenz bleibt immer und so geht es dann eben ohne die Klageverfahren nicht - vor Jahren haben die bei den Erstsemester Begrungen wohl sogar mal gesagt "wundert euch nicht, wenn in ein paar Wochen neue Gesichter kommen, da wir jedes Jahr verklagt werden haben wir  100 Pltze noch frei gehalten fr diese Klger", es wurde sich dann beim Gericht auf eine Zahl von unter 50 verglichen und so gesehen also ein dickes Plus fr die Uni )
 ::-winky:

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> n,das habe ich nicht von meinem anwalt gehrt.ich habe auch vor falls ich dieses sem ins erste keinen platz bekomme ins zweite zu klagen da ich dann hochgestuft werden kann...wie heisst denn deinj anwalt?klagst du bereits jetzt ins zweite?
> Also ins zweite zu klagen ist doch alle mal besser...


ja klar, zwangslufig weniger Klger - aber du brauchst 3 groe Scheine dafr, hast du die?

----------


## Shinchan

@khiri:also chemie und Physikschein habe ich und mache jetzt mom. den bio schein..dann habe ich sie beisammen(also plus praktikum alles und die jeweiligen quivalenzbescheinigungen auch)...ich weiss jetzt nicht wie es mit der anderen steht die ja die eigentliche frage gestellt hat.aber ich hab mich bereits informiert..trotzdem danke   :Top:  Klagst du auch?Fr leipzig hab ich mich nicht entschieden.

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> @khiri:also chemie und Physikschein habe ich und mache jetzt mom. den bio schein..dann habe ich sie beisammen(also plus praktikum alles und die jeweiligen quivalenzbescheinigungen auch)...ich weiss jetzt nicht wie es mit der anderen steht die ja die eigentliche frage gestellt hat.aber ich hab mich bereits informiert..trotzdem danke   Klagst du auch?Fr leipzig hab ich mich nicht entschieden.


nee klage nicht, ich bin ja schon drin

----------


## the_wing

hehe ich kann mich immer nur wieder ber die 80% Gewinngarantie ber Los per klage bemmeln...

bin selber klger und mir wurde natrlich auch die Geschichte von 80% erzhlt.

frage mich nur wie bei 800klgern auf gttingen bei einer zulassung von nur 3leuten eine 80%chance entstehen kann/bestehen soll....

lg an alle   ::-winky:

----------


## Robin06

> hehe ich kann mich immer nur wieder ber die 80% Gewinngarantie ber Los per klage bemmeln...
> 
> bin selber klger und mir wurde natrlich auch die Geschichte von 80% erzhlt.
> 
> frage mich nur wie bei 800klgern auf gttingen bei einer zulassung von nur 3leuten eine 80%chance entstehen kann/bestehen soll....
> 
> lg an alle


80% Erfolgsgarantie bei der Klage, nicht fr den letztendlichen Platz. Es wird ja nur darauf geklagt, dass nicht genug Kapazitten ausgenutzt werden ;)

----------


## the_wing

hmm ja ich hatte vergessen zu erwhnen dass wenn man 20 unis verklagt angeblich eine 80% chance hat....... hier wurden sicherlich die %ualen anteile der einzelnen unis blo addiert (oder==??)   :Aufgepasst!:

----------


## Robin06

n, warum?
Du wirst dann wohl mit 80% Wahrscheinlichkeit mit na Klage durchkommen. Wer aber  den Platz bekommt von den Klgern hat *NICHTS(!!!!)* mit der Klage zu tun, dass hatte ich ja auch eben geschrieben. Des sind einfach 2 Paar Schuhe, die man nicht miteinander verwechseln sollte.

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> Wer aber  den Platz bekommt von den Klgern hat *NICHTS(!!!!)* mit der Klage zu tun,


doch, es hat was mit der Klage zu tun, denn das Klageverfahren wird durch den Vergleich, der zum Inhalt hat, dass eine Anzahl von x Pltzen unter allen Klgern zu verlosen ist, beendet - also hat doch das Ergebnis, wer letztlich einen Platz erhalten hat und wer nicht, etwas mit der ursprnglich erhobenen Klage etwas zu tun

und weit du Robin, sollte die Antwort des Anwalts wirklich so gemeint sein, wie du es interpretierst, dann ist es zumindest eine Schwachsinsantwort ( um nicht zu sagen, dass wre mehr als unseris) , denn der  Mandant fragt immer nach seinen Chancen, deine Interpretation wrde im Klartext bedeuten, dass der Anwalt ihm sagt  " Also lieber Mandant ihre Chancen kann ich ihnen nicht nennen, aber ich kann ihnen sagen, dass das Gericht mit einer Wahrscheinlichkeit von 80 % feststellen wird, dass die Kapazitt von der Universitt falsch berechnet wurde, nur sie haben davon nicht wirklich was"

----------


## Robin06

> doch, es hat was mit der Klage zu tun, denn das Klageverfahren wird durch den Vergleich, der zum Inhalt hat, dass eine Anzahl von x Pltzen unter allen Klgern zu verlosen ist, beendet - also hat doch das Ergebnis, wer letztlich einen Platz erhalten hat und wer nicht, etwas mit der ursprnglich erhobenen Klage etwas zu tun


In dem Sinne ja, aber ich wollte nur klar machen, dass die angegebene Wahrscheinlichkeit sich nur auf die Klage beschrnkt, und ein Erfolg in der Klage noch lange kein Erfolg in Sachen Studienplatz ist.

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> In dem Sinne ja, aber ich wollte nur klar machen, dass die angegebene Wahrscheinlichkeit sich nur auf die Klage beschrnkt, und ein Erfolg in der Klage noch lange kein Erfolg in Sachen Studienplatz ist.



ich wei schon, was du meinst, dass ist ja auch richtig, das  die Klage gewonnen werden kann, aber nicht zum Studienplatz fr den Klger fhrt, weil das Gericht sagt, dass die Kapazittsberechnung fehlerhaft war und noch x Pltze mehr da sind, die unter allen Klgern auszulosen sind , aber hier ging es doch in der Diskussion darum, das Anwlte d e m  K l  g e r einen 80 %iger Erfolg versprechen und dass dies eben so nicht stimmt

----------


## Robin06

DOCH!!!

DU klagst wenn wegen zuwenig Kapazitten! Wenn welche frei sind, gewinnst du. Wenn allerdings mehr geklagt haben, als Pltze noch zur Verfgung stehen, wird gelost, das hat nichts mehr mit der Klage zu tun, diese wurde erfolgreich abgeschlossen!!! Die Welt ist nciht fair. Gerade bei juristischen Angelegenheiten zhlt jede ach so winzige Formulierung!

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> DOCH!!!
> 
> DU klagst wenn wegen zuwenig Kapazitten! Wenn welche frei sind, gewinnst du. Wenn allerdings mehr geklagt haben, als Pltze noch zur Verfgung stehen, wird gelost, das hat nichts mehr mit der Klage zu tun, diese wurde erfolgreich abgeschlossen!!! Die Welt ist nciht fair. Gerade bei juristischen Angelegenheiten zhlt jede ach so winzige Formulierung!


Lieber Robin, wir drehen uns im Kreis ,




> das hat nichts mehr mit der Klage zu tun


das Losen ist Ergebnis der Klage, hat also mit selbiger was zu tun

aber zumindest hiermit




> Die Welt ist nicht fair.


haben wir keinen Dissens.

----------


## Robin06

Willst du mich verkohlen??? Drcke ich mich so missverstndlich aus????

Hier mal ein Ablauf:

- Klage
- erfolgreiche Klage, es werden 3 weitere Kapazitten vom Verwaltungsgericht bestimmt, oder es findet ein Vergleich in dieser Hhe statt.
-> _NUN hast du noch keinen Platz, da es viele Klger gibt!!!!! Folglich, was ich dir die ganze Zeit zu sagen versuche, ist eine erfolgreiche Klage keine(!!!) Platzgarantie!_
- Losung unter 500 Klgern.

Was die Wahrscheinlichkeit angeht, dass du Erfolg mit der Klage hast, hat NIX damit zu tun, ob du wirklich einen Platz bekommst. Die 80% sind allein auf die Tatsache beschrnkt, dass neue Kapazitten aufgedeckt werden.

Wenn du mich jetzt immer noch nicht verstehst "lieber Khiri", dann willst du mich nicht verstehen.


//Edit



> das Losen ist Ergebnis der Klage, hat also mit selbiger was zu tun


Dazu, sag ich nochmal, NEIN!
Der Prozessausgang hat doch keinen Einfluss mehr darauf, ob man gelost wird oder nicht. Klar ist der dafr verantwortlich, dass es berhaupt zum losen kommt, aber auf den Ausgang hat dieser KEINEN Einfluss, daher ergeben die 80% Erfolgsaussichten (worum es hier eigentlich geht) auch einen Sinn.


 ::-winky:   ::-winky:   ::-winky:

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> Willst du mich verkohlen??? Drcke ich mich so missverstndlich aus????
> 
> Hier mal ein Ablauf:
> 
> - Klage
> - erfolgreiche Klage, es werden 3 weitere Kapazitten vom Verwaltungsgericht bestimmt, oder es findet ein Vergleich in dieser Hhe statt.
> -> _NUN hast du noch keinen Platz, da es viele Klger gibt!!!!! Folglich, was ich dir die ganze Zeit zu sagen versuche, ist eine erfolgreiche Klage keine(!!!) Platzgarantie!_
> - Losung unter 500 Klgern.
> 
> ...


doch ich will verstehen und ich verstehe dich auch, alles was du bis hier geschrieben hast  ist richtig 

Ich stimme dir nur in dieser Aussage 




> daher ergeben die 80% Erfolgsaussichten (worum es hier eigentlich geht) auch einen Sinn.


nicht zu, genauer in dem "worum es hier geht" nicht zu , denn ich denke the wing es ging mit seinem Beitrag darum, sich zu "beklagen", dass i h m 80 % Erfolg versprochen wurde, und der Erfolg fr ihn htte nun mal einen Studienplatz bedeutet  - also ich wollte deiner abstrakte Betrachtung ( wenn ich das mal so ausdrcken darf) eine praktische gegenberstellen, und dir mit meinem Beitrag eigentlich schlicht und einfach nur sagen: " Robin dem Klger ist es doch egal, ob die Klage 80 % Erfolgsaussichten hat oder nicht, dies interessiert ihn nicht wirklich, sondern ihn interessieren s e i n e Erfolgsaussicht und wenn Anwlte mit dieser Zahl - die ich im brigens auch anzweifle - jonglieren, dann verarschen sie die Leute"

----------


## Raul

Richtig ich danke dir fr deine Aussage Khiri!!!!
Ich habe gestern einen anderen Klger getroffen, der mir mitgeteilt hat, das mein Anwalt und seine Kanzlei pro Semester 80-150 Studenten frs HM vertreten.Htte ich das nur gewusst, dann wre ich lieber zu einem anderen Anwalt gegangen.Er hat auch kein Gewissenbisse das hchtens, wenn berhaupt 10 Leute vielleicht einen Platz erhalten knnten und der Rest leer ausgeht.Also bei ihm klingeln jeden Semester die Kassen klink klink klink klink!!!!!!
Also wenn das kein Verarschung ist!!!
Kann es zu 100% besttigen!!!!Ist alles nur eine Ausbeutung!

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Er hat auch kein Gewissenbisse das hchtens, wenn berhaupt 10 Leute vielleicht einen Platz erhalten knnten und der Rest leer ausgeht.Also bei ihm klingeln jeden Semester die Kassen klink klink klink klink!!!!!!
> Also wenn das kein Verarschung ist!!!
> Kann es zu 100% besttigen!!!!Ist alles nur eine Ausbeutung!


Warum sollte er auch Gewissensbisse haben?? Verdient er doch sein Geld mit.
Oder hat er dich gezwungen zu ihm zu kommen?
Naja und ob du es jetzt zu 100% besttigst oder nicht blauugige Klger wirds
wohl weiterhin geben.
Vielleicht holste ja spter als Arzt die Kosten ber IGeL wieder rein......  :hmmm...:

----------


## Raul

Naja da hast du vollkommen recht.
Einer der in meinem Media Markt was kaufen will, und der Berater ihm Schrott verkauft,kann doch im nachhinein nicht sagen, selber schuld er ist doch zu mir gekommen und nicht ich zu ihm.
Also man kann es aufjedenfall dreist und Abzocke nennen.

----------


## TonyClifton

Robin06 hat Recht, ihr habt erfolgreich geklagt.

Dass der Anwalt sicherlich absichtlich so formuliert ist moralisch fragwrdig aber nicht anfechtbar.

Ich gehe brigens auch nicht in einen MediaMarkt und kauf mir da irgendwas.. dass man sich nicht immer auf den Anbieter verlassen kann ist schade, ist aber so. Es wird auch jeder Handy-Netzbetreiber dir erzhlen dass seine Angebote garantiert die geilsten sind.

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> Richtig ich danke dir fr deine Aussage Khiri!!!!
> Ich habe gestern einen anderen Klger getroffen, der mir mitgeteilt hat, das mein Anwalt und seine Kanzlei pro Semester 80-150 Studenten frs HM vertreten.Htte ich das nur gewusst, dann wre ich lieber zu einem anderen Anwalt gegangen.Er hat auch kein Gewissenbisse das hchtens, wenn berhaupt 10 Leute vielleicht einen Platz erhalten knnten und der Rest leer ausgeht.Also bei ihm klingeln jeden Semester die Kassen klink klink klink klink!!!!!!
> Also wenn das kein Verarschung ist!!!
> Kann es zu 100% besttigen!!!!Ist alles nur eine Ausbeutung!


Das Problem ist nur das es auch nicht anders ausgeht , wenn du zu einem anderen Anwalt gegangen wrst (also deine ganz persnliche Chance einen Studienplatz zu erhalten, wenn die paar vom Gericht zugesprochenen Pltze verlost werden, ist unabhngig von dem Anwalt der dich vertritt).  Da du sauer darber bist, dass der Anwalt dir nicht im Vorfeld die ganze Wahrheit gesagt hat, wie es mit den Chancen tatschlich aussieht, dass verstehe ich sehr gut. Na ich drck dir jedenfalls die Daumen, vielleicht klappt ja noch was.

----------


## STREBER20

was soll das schrottgelaber, das zu nichts fhrt?

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> was soll das schrottgelaber, das zu nichts fhrt?


musst es ja nicht lesen oder wie wr es denn damit, wenn du versuchst, selbst mal einen inhaltlichen Beitrag zum Thema zu schreiben, vielleicht gelingt dir dies ja besser als uns

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> musst es ja nicht lesen oder wie wr es denn damit, wenn du versuchst, selbst mal einen inhaltlichen Beitrag zum Thema zu schreiben, vielleicht gelingt dir dies ja besser als uns


wahrscheinlich hat das streberlein als NichtStudent viel freie Zeit und kann deshalb berall seine Nase reinstecken und seinen Senf dazugeben.....

----------


## STREBER20

genau cox geh einfach sterben nerd...

----------


## LaTraviata

Hallo!
Wie so oft schaukeln sich bei diesem Thema mal wieder einige Gemter hoch, hier jedoch noch nicht einmal thematisch mit irgendeiner Verlinkung, sondern nur noch auf der persnlichen Ebene. Insofern wrde ich Euch recht herzlich darum bitten, diese unsachlichen Posts zu unterlassen und friedlich ber das eigentliche Thema zu diskutieren.
Sollte Euch das, aus welchen Grnden auch immer, nicht mglich sein, so seht dies als Aufforderung, diesen Thread zu meiden, um hier nicht noch weiter Agressionen zu schren.

Liebe Gre,
LaTraviata
*Moderatorin Medi-Learn Foren*

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> Hallo!
> Wie so oft schaukeln sich bei diesem Thema mal wieder einige Gemter hoch, hier jedoch noch nicht einmal thematisch mit irgendeiner Verlinkung, sondern nur noch auf der persnlichen Ebene. Insofern wrde ich Euch recht herzlich darum bitten, diese unsachlichen Posts zu unterlassen und friedlich ber das eigentliche Thema zu diskutieren.
> Sollte Euch das, aus welchen Grnden auch immer, nicht mglich sein, so seht dies als Aufforderung, diesen Thread zu meiden, um hier nicht noch weiter Agressionen zu schren.
> 
> Liebe Gre,
> LaTraviata
> *Moderatorin Medi-Learn Foren*


dass sind wohl die nettesten Zeilen einer Moderatorin zur Ermahnung etwas sachlicher zu diskutieren, die ich bis jetzt hier im Forum gelesen haben - war jetzt zwar auch was persnliches , aber dass musste jetzt einfach mal schnell noch geschrieben werden

----------


## runderling

:So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## lauz

20 Pltze in Jena, bei 750 Antragsstellern....wnscht mir glck!!!

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> 20 Pltze in Jena, bei 750 Antragsstellern....wnscht mir glck!!!


ja machen wir, kannst dich darauf verlassen, denn wenn hier jemand - so wie du - um "Beistand" bittet, dann geben wir lieber selbigen an diesen als an jemanden, der nicht mal zur Medi-Learngemeinschaft gehrt

also die Daumen sind ganz fest fr dich gedrckt lauz

----------


## Dr.Feelgood

Wann werden denn die erklagten Pltze verlost ?
Mfg

----------


## the_wing

und wieso wurde ich bezglich der 20 freien pltze in jena noch nicht von meinem juristen informiert ==??

woher habt ihr denn diese information? Es ist doch noch nichtmal zu verhandlungen gekommen? oder handelt es sich hierbei etwa nicht um HM-pltze... ?

wnsche euch allen ein schnes WE
 :Party:

----------


## rockaware

Also ich hre das zum ersten Mal. Ich finde klagen ist moralisch und ethisch usserst verwerflich. Da wrde ich mir an eurer Stelle wirklich Gedanken machen!

----------


## Nils.

> Also ich hre das zum ersten Mal. Ich finde klagen ist moralisch und ethisch usserst verwerflich. Da wrde ich mir an eurer Stelle wirklich Gedanken machen!



Schreibst Du eigentlich in jedes Thema nur um den Leuten da an die Karre zu fahren? Mir ist schon Dein inhaltsloser Beitrag im Pflege-Thema aufgefallen.

----------


## the_wing

@ rockaware

also das musst du mir mal bitte erklren - was soll daran denn verwerflich sein, auf einen studienplatz zu klagen??

-- diese pltze werden ja schlielich nicht den wartenden noch den abibesten weggeangelt!! Wenn man nicht klagen wrde, blieben diese pltze einfach frei!!

also wenn hier irgendjemand nicht ethisch korrekt handelt, dann sind das meiner meinung nach die unis; schlielich htten sie zb von den wartenden ja noch welche aufnehmen knnen - denn pltze sind ja noch frei (siehe aktuelle klage)!!

allgemein ist der aktuelle trend der unis sehr bedauerlich:
weniger studienpltze --> mehr forschung (und kommt mir blo nicht mit qualittsverbesserung!!  :kotzen:  )

----------


## Nils.

Dieser Beitrag sagt wohl Alles darber aus wie ernsthaft die Aussage da oben sein kann: http://www.medi-learn.de/medizinstud...1784#post81784

----------


## the_wing

@rockaware

einfach genial!!   :Wand:

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

Na da ist doch aber rockaware keine Ausnahme, hab schon fters erlebt, das Leute die sich eingeklagt haben dann die schrfsten "Klagegegner" sind. Viele Leute, die sich eingeklagt haben, scheuen sich dies auch zu erzhlen, dass manche aber - um sozusagen nicht entdeckt zu erden - soweit gehen, dass sie verknden es sei unmoralisch e.c., dass ist wie mit einem Mrder der auch immer wieder an den Tatort zurckkehrt. Also merke: Die, die am lautesten schreien, dass es unmoralisch wre, sind eigentlich  schon verdchtig.

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> @ rockaware
> 
> also das musst du mir mal bitte erklren - was soll daran denn verwerflich sein, auf einen studienplatz zu klagen??


also ich versuche es mal:

es ist genauso unmoralisch, wie sich einen Porsche zu kaufen, obwohl der Nachbarfamilie mit vier Kindern sich noch immer kein Auto leisten kann   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Dr.Feelgood

Knnen wir bitte dieses forum dazu benutzen infos auszutauschen und nich so einen belanglosen s****** zu betratschen. und wenn das alles stimmt sind klger die besseren mediziner - schlngeln sich alle skrupellos an ihren mitstreitern vorbei; steil mit ihrem 911er an der karriereleiter nach oben   :bhh:  

Also bitte nunmal verwertbare infos !   ::-winky:  

Bei mir nix neues von wegen erklagte pltze ;)

Mfg

----------


## birko

> also ich versuche es mal:
> 
> es ist genauso unmoralisch, wie sich einen Porsche zu kaufen, obwohl der Nachbarfamilie mit vier Kindern sich noch immer kein Auto leisten kann


Gutes Beispiel  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:  

Rockaware sollte sich jetzt einfach mal schmen gehen. 

Zum Thema: Auch wenn ich nicht klagen muss, finde ich es nicht verwerflich, wenn manche Leute die Unis austricksen, ich nenne es jetzt bewusst so.
Aber ich glaube, wenn ich in der Situation wre, wrde ich doch lieber zu anderen Mitteln greifen, z.B. in Ungarn studieren, denn dort verballert man sicher kein Geld und erhlt keinen Gegenwert wie es bei einer Klage doch recht wahrscheinlich passieren kann.

----------


## Dr.Feelgood

Also gleich den Porsche 911 Turbo ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Harry78

> Gutes Beispiel  
> 
> Rockaware sollte sich jetzt einfach mal schmen gehen. 
> 
> Zum Thema: Auch wenn ich nicht klagen muss, finde ich es nicht verwerflich, wenn manche Leute die Unis austricksen, ich nenne es jetzt bewusst so.
> Aber ich glaube, wenn ich in der Situation wre, wrde ich doch lieber zu anderen Mitteln greifen, z.B. in Ungarn studieren, denn dort verballert man sicher kein Geld und erhlt keinen Gegenwert wie es bei einer Klage doch recht wahrscheinlich passieren kann.



Da verballerst Du sicher mehr Kohle!

----------


## ZDL

Ich bin zwar kein Klger. (Ich hab mein Studium in Ungarn erk....egal, anderes Thema   :Grinnnss!:   ) ... aber ich kann jeden Klger gut verstehen.


Die Unis vergeben einfach freie Pltze nicht. Ich kann da aus eigener Erfahrung sprechen. Hatte einen regulren Platz im 3. Semester. Hab dann einen Platz im 5. bekommen. Auf meine Frage, ob "mein" Platz verlost wird, hie es dann: Der Platz wird nicht vergeben, da keine Kapazitten frei sind. Da ich jedoch einen reguren Platz hatte, frage ich mich, wie das sein kann?!

----------


## birko

> Da verballerst Du sicher mehr Kohle!


Ja sicher, aber dafr kann ich mir sicher sein, einen Platz zu erhalten, bzw. einen Gegenwert zu erhalten.
Wobei ich dazu sagen muss, dass ich nicht mehr auf dem neusten Stand der Kapazittsklagen bin.

----------


## Harry78

> Ja sicher, aber dafr kann ich mir sicher sein, einen Platz zu erhalten, bzw. einen Gegenwert zu erhalten.
> Wobei ich dazu sagen muss, dass ich nicht mehr auf dem neusten Stand der Kapazittsklagen bin.


5600 Euro pro Sem. sind schon schon happig, aber ich wrd auch alles probieren und mich da durchboxen! Euch allen Wartesemestlern, Klgern, und Budpapestlern viel Erfolg und Durchaltewillen! Am Ende wisst ihr, dass es sich gelohnt hat!

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> 5600 Euro pro Sem. sind schon schon happig, aber ich wrd auch alles probieren und mich da durchboxen! Euch allen Wartesemestlern, Klgern, und Budpapestlern viel Erfolg und Durchaltewillen! Am Ende wisst ihr, dass es sich gelohnt hat!


Mensch Harry, das waren richtig liebe Worte fr alle die noch keinen Studienplatz haben - da will ich mich ganz schnell anschlieen, vor allem mit deinem " am Ende wisst ihr, dass es sich gelohnt hat" hast du sehr sehr recht.

Ich habe auch nur mit Umwegen (ZM) den Platz in der Medizin bekommen und um die Mglichkeit die HM Scheine machen zu drfen sehr kmpfen mssen und bin sehr froh das endlich alles so gut luft. Eine gute Bekannte von mir ( die ein 1,2 Abi hatte und nicht so genau wusste was sie machen sollte) studiert nun schon seit  6 Semestern, seit dem 2 wei sie, dass sie Medizin nicht machen will; weil ihr aber nichts anderes einfllt geht sie von Semester zu Semester und sagt immer " naja aber rztin werde ich nicht" - also Euch allen die ihr um euren Platz kmpfen msst, wird das nie so gehen. Also haltet durch, ihr schafft das alle- irgendwann seid ihr drin !!!!

----------


## Harry78

in meiner damaligen Physiologie und Biochemie Gruppe ( mit mir 4 Leute) war ich derjenige mit dem schlechtesten Abischnitt, mit einem weiten Abstand!

Die 3 anderen haben das Physikum leider nicht gepackt....Wer wirklich will, der schafft es auch und lsst sich nicht aufhalten!

----------


## Shinchan

@harry und khiri:

vielen dank fr diese lieben worte..echt das hat mich sowas von aufgebaut..ich klage derzeit auch ..vorerst ins erste wenn ich pech habe dann im nchsten durch meine erworbenen scheine dann ins zweite...aber ich werde meinen traum auch nicht aufgeben..ich knnte es niemals ertragen mir den rest meines lebens vorwerfen zu mssen niemals mein bestes und mglichstes getan zu haben um meinen traum zu erfllen...ich knnte mich niemals in irgendeinem job sehen den ich halbherzig tte...

fr einige sind eure stze vielleicht nichts...aber mir haben sie sehr gut getan und bedeuten mir sehr viel..vielen dank an euch beide....  :Top:   :Top:   :Top:

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> @harry und khiri:
> 
> vielen dank fr diese lieben worte..echt das hat mich sowas von aufgebaut..ich klage derzeit auch ..vorerst ins erste wenn ich pech habe dann im nchsten durch meine erworbenen scheine dann ins zweite...aber ich werde meinen traum auch nicht aufgeben..ich knnte es niemals ertragen mir den rest meines lebens vorwerfen zu mssen niemals mein bestes und mglichstes getan zu haben um meinen traum zu erfllen...ich knnte mich niemals in irgendeinem job sehen den ich halbherzig tte...
> 
> fr einige sind eure stze vielleicht nichts...aber mir haben sie sehr gut getan und bedeuten mir sehr viel..vielen dank an euch beide....


das freut mich  
machst du auch erst mal ZM oder Bio ? Auf alle Flle ist es mit einem Platz im zweiten Semester viel besser, auch wenn viele Leute immer sagen ein  Quereinstieg sei fast unmglich, aber ich allein kenne 5 Leute die es gemacht haben (Studienpltze erhalten in Wrzburg, Regensburg und Mnchen - also bewirb dich unbedingt dann auch dort, in der Regel sind es erst mal Teilstudienpltze , aber wenn du erst mal in der HM bist, geht es dort auch weiter - hab ich alles auch hinter mir)

----------


## lauz

hey, sorry dass ich nicht gleich geantwortet habe bin jetzt erst wieder auf der seite.
also die info dass in jena 20 pltze frei sind hab ich von meinem anwalt der regelmigen kontakt zu der hochschule hat. bis zum 3.12. knnen sich die klger mit der uni "vergleichen", die die es tun kommen ins losverfahren. ich denke also dass sie so am 4./5.12 losen werden...

----------


## Robin06

Hab heute was interessantes gelesen zum Thema Studienklagen...

http://www.spiegel.de/unispiegel/stu...593741,00.html
Dort gehts um Psychologie... Es wird jedoch auch auf einen Artikel aus dem Jahr 2004 verwiesen -> http://www.spiegel.de/unispiegel/stu...316381,00.html dort gehts um Medizin in Ulm. Scheinbar wurden erklagte Pltze den Studenten wieder streitig gemacht...

----------


## Dr.Feelgood

Wann bekommen wir denn bescheid ? am 6.12. gehts los oder ?

----------


## Shinchan

hi
also ich mache es ber biologie...

@all:ja wie ist es denn mit jena?ich klage da auch hab aber keine antwort von meinem anwalt bekommen....sind es vollstudienpltze?

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> Hab heute was interessantes gelesen zum Thema Studienklagen...
> 
> http://www.spiegel.de/unispiegel/stu...593741,00.html
> Dort gehts um Psychologie... Es wird jedoch auch auf einen Artikel aus dem Jahr 2004 verwiesen -> http://www.spiegel.de/unispiegel/stu...316381,00.html dort gehts um Medizin in Ulm. Scheinbar wurden erklagte Pltze den Studenten wieder streitig gemacht...


Ja das kann aber nur sein, wenn die Pltze nicht im Wege eines Vergleiches verteilt wurden, denn dieser ist endgltig. Wenn aber die Pltze im Wege des einstweiligen Rechtsschutzes nach dem erstinstanzlichen Urteil vergeben wurden, dann ist es mgl. das in einem Berufungsverfahren, das erstinstanzliche Urteil aufgehoben wurde, dass Berufungsgericht der Uni recht gab und dann sind die Leute, die auf Grund des erstinstanzliche Urteils schon mal beginnen durften zu studieren, wieder drauen.

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

hab jetzt keine Lust lange zu suchen, ob es schon jemand geschrieben hat:

12 Studienpltze in Dresden, 19 Pltze in Leipzig in HM, in ZM gab es in Dresden 20 Pltze (waren in Leipzig ja nur 15)

Quelle: http://www.studienplatz-klage.de/kontakt

----------


## Dr.Feelgood

WANN WERDEN DIESE VERLOST ?
WANN WERDEN DIESE VERLOST ?
WANN WERDEN DIESE VERLOST ?
WANN WERDEN DIESE VERLOST ?
WANN WERDEN DIESE VERLOST ?
WANN WERDEN DIESE VERLOST ?
WANN WERDEN DIESE VERLOST ?
WANN WERDEN DIESE VERLOST ?
WANN WERDEN DIESE VERLOST ?
WANN WERDEN DIESE VERLOST ?
WANN WERDEN DIESE VERLOST ?
WANN WERDEN DIESE VERLOST ?
WANN WERDEN DIESE VERLOST ?
WANN WERDEN DIESE VERLOST ?
WANN WERDEN DIESE VERLOST ?

----------


## Linda.1001

denkst du, nur weil du das so oft hintereinander wiederholst, wird dir irgendjemand schneller antworten?   :Nixweiss:  

Dsseldorf ZM   UND   HM -> 0 Pltze frei, Antrge abgelehnt   :kotzen:   :Traurig:

----------


## Dr.Feelgood

> denkst du, nur weil du das so oft hintereinander wiederholst, wird dir irgendjemand schneller antworten?   
> 
> Dsseldorf ZM   UND   HM -> 0 Pltze frei, Antrge abgelehnt


1. Satz' fuern arsch, wenn du keine antwort hast !
2. Satz' verdammt ! ;)  :Big Grin:

----------


## Linda.1001

wunderbare Ausdrucksweise... *schnarch*

----------


## Dr.Feelgood

Kurz - przise - schnell ! 
(und du hast's verstanden, dass ist immerhin etwas  :Big Grin:  )

----------


## STREBER20

Die werden irgendwann verlost

----------


## Linda.1001

naja, kurz....da haste Recht, aber przise? ich wrd es anders bezeichnen aber naja

----------


## Dr.Feelgood

kai... GRUPPENKUSCHELN !!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## Linda.1001

Neee neee nee, ich mach jetzt erstmal einen auf beleidigte Leberwurst    :hmmm...:  ...apropos...ist noch welche in Khlschrank?

Nach der Ablehnung (Auch wenn ichs mir gedacht habe in DS), bin ich doch ziemlich bellaunig.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Dr.Feelgood

> Neee neee nee, ich mach jetzt erstmal einen auf beleidigte Leberwurst    ...apropos...ist noch welche in Khlschrank?
> 
> Nach der Ablehnung (Auch wenn ichs mir gedacht habe in DS), bin ich doch ziemlich bellaunig.



Kopf hoch !
Ich kipp ja mit dir um ;) und ich mag auch leberwurst haben - also hab ich dich noch mehr lieber du se leberwurst !  :Big Grin:

----------


## STREBER20

Linda sry aber du bist dumm wie ne Leberwurst...klagst seit Jahren in Dsseldorf und jedes Jahr gibts dort 0 Pltze...naja lol xD

----------


## Linda.1001

Naja, wenigstens klage ich SELBER und zahle es selber und sitze nicht auf meinem Arsch und lass Mami und Papi zahlen.....

----------


## chrislibear

Linda brauchst doch eh nur noch 2 Wartesemester dann kommst doch auch so rein oder tusch ich mich da

@Streber20  Du bist ein Arrogantes *****

----------


## STREBER20

auf was sitzt du denn gerade, wenn man fragen darf?`xxDD

chrislibr red ich mit dir oder wer hat dich hier ermchtigt, so ne slze abzulassen? bist unter meinem niveau -> ergo nicht beachtenswert. thxxx

----------


## Dr.Feelgood

Mein mami und papa haben mir erlaubt euch alle zu verklagen wenn ihr nicht aufhrt zu streiten ! Oder soll ich euch mit meinem 911er berfahren ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## STREBER20

mit deinem matchbox 911er kannste das gerne machn...,,

----------


## chrislibear

> auf was sitzt du denn gerade, wenn man fragen darf?`xxDD
> 
> chrislibr red ich mit dir oder wer hat dich hier ermchtigt, so ne slze abzulassen? bist unter meinem niveau -> ergo nicht beachtenswert. thxxx


Ne reden nich aber schreibst hier doch selber slze, ich bin unter deinem niveau? Kennst mich gar nich und wer ermchtigt dich so ein Schmarn zu schreiben...Arrogant mal schaun wie weit du im Leben mit der Einstellung kommst

----------


## Evil

Wegen absoluter Sinnfreiheit und stumpfsinnigem gegenseitigem Gepbel ist hier jetzt vorlufig mal Schicht.

Evil, Moderator MEDI-LEARN

----------


## agouti_lilac

So, nach 24 Std. Ruhe zum Runterkommen ist der Thread jetzt wieder offen.  :Party:

----------


## Shinchan

hi 
sagt mal wie ist es eigentlich wenn man nen platz bekommen hat per klage an einer uni die eigentlich nicht die wunschuni ist und mann will nen studienplatztausch machen oder wechseln ..geht das dann?

----------


## the_wing

tauschen soll soviel ich weis nicht mglich sein bzw. sehr schwierig...

aber habe ich auch blo irgendwo gehrt...

btw.:

weis jemand was neues von dresden? die 15 freien pltze mssten doch alle mittlerweile vergeben sein - wurde jemand schon benachrichtigt??

----------


## laurawarneke

kein losglck in jena....

----------


## the_wing

> dresden letzte woche verlost, ist also lngst gelaufen.



hhh wieso letzte woche? laut meinem anwalt fand die verlosung erst am 4.12. statt!!

----------


## Shinchan

dresden ist seit mittwoch bereits gelaufen und die die gelost wurden haben bereits ne nachricht erhalten..ich war auch net dabei... :grrrr....:  leider..aber was ist mit jena..warum habe ich da nix von gehrt..wieviele pltze gab es in jena und waren es im 1.fs humanmedizin?

in marburg gab es auch keine pltze und in leipzig werden wohl teilstudienpltze vergeben..

----------


## donsimon

Hi Shinchi  :Smilie: ,

die Friedrich-Schiller-Universitt Jena hat, genau wie Dresden, am 3. Dezember gelost. In Jena waren es 20 Studienpltze zum 1. Fachsemester, in Dresden waren es 12 (Humanmedizin).
Diese Informationen habe ich aus dem Mandantenbereich meines Anwaltes.


Liebe Gre
donsimon

----------


## Shinchan

hi donsimon :Grinnnss!: 

komisch das ich von jena nix gehrt habe...und hast du schon bescheid gekriegt?in dresden war ich leider nicht dabei und du?weisst du vielleicht wieviele in dresden geklagt haben?ich muss mal meinen anwalt am montag anrufen und nachfragen...echt kjomisch..der sit doch sonst immer so schnell und zuverlssig...

----------


## donsimon

Hey,

ich selber habe Zugang zu dem Mandantenbereich, weil ich mein Glck mit Zahnmedizin versucht habe.
Die Infos in meinem letzten Beitrag sind aber auf jeden Fall bezglich der Humanmedizin.
Leider kann ich dir nicht genau sagen, wie viele Antragsteller es gegeben hat.
Bei Zahnmedizin hatte ich, bisher zumindest, kein Glck.
Dort gab es in Dresden und Leipzig jeweils zwischen 15 und 20 Lospltze bei jeweils ungefhr 170 Antragstellern. Mir ist auch erst jetzt im Nachhinein klar geworden, dass -  wenn ein Anwalt von sehr guten Chancen spricht - die Chance trotzdem nur ca. 1 zu 10 ist. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema und wurde ja auch schon ausreichend in diesem Forum behandelt  :Smilie: . Mein "Glck" im Unglck ist, dass ich nur 3 Unis "verklagt" habe und das finanzielle Risiko sich somit noch in Grenzen hlt. Zudem wurde in Leipzig und Dresden per Vergleich entschieden und die Anwaltskosten von beiden Parteien bezahlt, so dass ich die Anwlte der Universitten nicht bezahlen brauchte.
Mal abwarten, was in Jena passiert (wird wohl auch auf einen Vergleich hinauslaufen), denn dort wurde bisher nur ber Humanmedizin entschieden, die Zahnmedizin wird erst in den nchsten Tagen/Wochen verhandelt.

donsimon

----------


## porsche

wei jmd wann leipzig und jena verlost werden? ist jena nicht 5. fs?

----------


## donsimon

Hallo porsche,

Jena wurde am 3.12. verlost (1. Fachsemester). Die Pltze zum 5. FS, die Du meinst, wurden schon Anfang November vergeben.
In Leipzig wurden per Vergleich 12 Teilstudienpltze beschlossen. Diese muss die Universitt bis heute verlost haben.


donsimon

*Korrektur: Es sind 19 Pltze in Leipzig, nicht nur 12. Mein Fehler .*

----------


## porsche

leipzig muss 19 vollstudienpltze verlosen... quelle: studienplatz-klage.de 
nachrichten

----------


## donsimon

Hi porsche,

es sind wirklich 19 Pltze, ich habe mich verschrieben  :Smilie: .
Klickst Du allerdings auf genau diese Nachricht, steht dort, dass es sich um Teilstudienpltze handelt.


donsimon

*edit: auf den Seiten eines anderen Anwaltes (http://uni-recht.de/popup_news.php?id=215) werden die Pltze doch als Vollstudienpltze ausgewiesen.*

----------


## cocolores

Hallo ihr Lieben,

Erstmal mcht ich euch sagen, dass es schn ist zu sehen, wie viele Menschen gerne Medizin studieren WOLLEN, unbedingt und egal um welchen Preis. 
Ich habe heute vllig berraschend nen Brief von der Uni Leipzig bekommen, 
in dem sie mir mitteilten, dass ich zum WS nen Teilstudienplatz erhalte..
Ich freu mich so sehr, hat denn noch jemand von euch nen Platz?
Wenn ja, bitte melden  :Grinnnss!:  Wenn nicht, dann wnsch ich euch von Herzen
viel Glck, ich wei wie es ist wenn man sein Traumstudium nich beginnen kann.. 
Die besten gre,
cocolores

----------


## pottmed

Gratulation an dich  :Grinnnss!:  

Jetzt geht das Lernen los  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Dr.Feelgood

Gratulation !
Und eine Frage an euch lieben - stimmt es, dass die pltze neben dem losverfahren auch nach rangliste der zvs vergeben werden ?

Mfg

----------


## pottmed

Wsste ich nicht, dann wrde es fr viele Leute ja gar keinen Sinn machen zu klagen.

----------


## cocolores

Ich hab mal ne Frage an euch, vielleicht knnt ihr mir weiterhelfen..
Muss ich jetzt direkt nach Leipzig?^^ Hab mal gehrt man kann sich jetzt
zwar einschreiben, dann aber erst zum Sommersem. antreten.. Mach nmlich grad den 2. Monat meines Pflegepraktikums, was ich ja sonst abbrechen msste. Ich such hier grad im Internet rum,werd aber nicht so richtig fndig..
Wenn ihr was wisst, wrs super wenn ihrs posten knntet..
Viele Gre und Vielen Dank fr eure Glckwnsche, ich drck euch die Daumen dass es auch so schnell wie mglich klappt bei euch..

----------


## Muriel

Am besten erkundigst Du Dich in Leipzig direkt. Denn nur dort wird man Dir sagen knnen, ob Du ggfs. noch eine Chance hast, in bestimmte Kurse hineinzukommen, oder ob das ganz  utopisch ist. Eine gute Freundin hatte damals in der letzten Novemberwoche in Aachen noch einen Platz zugelost bekommen. Sie hatte das Glck, bis auf ein Praktikum alles noch in diesem Semester machen zu knnen. Es ist also einen Anruf wert  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Linda.1001

> Gratulation !
> Und eine Frage an euch lieben - stimmt es, dass die pltze neben dem losverfahren auch nach rangliste der zvs vergeben werden ?
> 
> Mfg



An einigen Unis ja, aber frag mich nicht an welchen.  :hmmm...: 




@coco: fr manche Klger werden zustzlich 'Nachholkurse' eingerichtet.
Viel Erfolg!

----------


## Nils.

Wie hoch ist eigentlich die Chance ber eine Klage an einen Platz zu kommen (Geld etc. mal aussen vorgelassen)?

Die Einen sagen ja, dass es nichts mehr bringt, von Anderen hrt man, dass sie mehr oder weniger problemlos reingekommen sind.

----------


## pottmed

Ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass ich 4 Semester lang geklagt habe und nicht reingekommen bin. 

Andere haben an einer Uni geklagt und sind sofort rein gekommen. Es kommt halt sehr aufs Losglck an, im Prinzip kaufst Du dir mit einer Klage weitere Loschancen  :hmmm...:

----------


## donsimon

Hallo Nils,

ich kann pottmed zustimmen. Es gibt jedes Semester einige (vermutlich tausende) Klger in der Humanmedizin und es werden jedes Semester auch an vielen Universitten zustzliche Pltze "erklagt" (wieviele es jedes Semester sind, kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber schau einfach mal auf den Internetseiten von Anwlten, welche mit Studienplatzklagen werben). Wichtig dabei ist dann das Verhltnis zwischen Klgern und erklagten Pltzen. Da es erfahrungsgem immer mehr Klger als Pltze gibt, werden die zustzlichen Pltze unter allen gerichtlichen Antragstellern verlost. Es ist also ein Glcksspiel. Ob man das Risiko eingeht oder nicht, muss jeder selber entscheiden. Wie Du schon selber schreibst, haben viele beim ersten Mal Glck, andere geben tausende Euros aus und haben am Ende nicht mehr als vorher.

donsimon

----------


## porsche

@cocolores:
hast du den platz durch klagen bekommen?
mich wundert, dass mein anwalt noch keine liste vom ergebnis des losverfharens hat, bzw ob berhaupt schon eines stattgefunden hat...
hast du den brief von der uni persnlich oder deinem anwalt bekommen

----------


## cocolores

Hallo,
Ich habe den Brief von der Uni direkt bekommen, in dem stand, dass mir durch ein gerichtliches Verfahren ein Teilstudienplatz zugesporchen wurde.
Ich klage erst seit diesem Semester und habe infolgedessen auch berhaupt nicht damit gerechnet, schon einen Platz zu bekommen.. bin immer noch total durchn Wind, weils so berraschend kam.. Bin allerdings jetzt die ganze Zeit am rumtelefonieren, weil ich in Mainz wohne und zur Zeit mein Krankenpflegepraktikum mache und nich einfach sofort nach Leipzig fahren kann, vorallem is noch total ungewiss in welche Kurse ich noch reinkommen kann etc.. ich wnsch euch ganz viel Glck! und wenn mir jmd weiterhelfen kann, schreibt mir^^ das berfordert einen ganz schn... ;)
beste gre

----------


## Nils.

> Hallo Nils,
> 
> ich kann pottmed zustimmen. Es gibt jedes Semester einige (vermutlich tausende) Klger in der Humanmedizin und es werden jedes Semester auch an vielen Universitten zustzliche Pltze "erklagt" (wieviele es jedes Semester sind, kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber schau einfach mal auf den Internetseiten von Anwlten, welche mit Studienplatzklagen werben). Wichtig dabei ist dann das Verhltnis zwischen Klgern und erklagten Pltzen. Da es erfahrungsgem immer mehr Klger als Pltze gibt, werden die zustzlichen Pltze unter allen gerichtlichen Antragstellern verlost. Es ist also ein Glcksspiel. Ob man das Risiko eingeht oder nicht, muss jeder selber entscheiden. Wie Du schon selber schreibst, haben viele beim ersten Mal Glck, andere geben tausende Euros aus und haben am Ende nicht mehr als vorher.
> 
> donsimon



Nun ein Bekannter hat 20 Unis verklagt, viel Geld "verloren", ist jetzt aber reingekommen. 
Natrlich kann er auch nur Glck gehabt haben, deshalb hat mich da die Chance interessiert.

----------


## donsimon

> Nun ein Bekannter hat 20 Unis verklagt, viel Geld "verloren", ist jetzt aber reingekommen. Natrlich kann er auch nur Glck gehabt haben, deshalb hat mich da die Chance interessiert.


Wie gesagt, ich werte das Verfahren weder ab noch auf. Obwohl ich selber, nicht erfolgreich, fr Zahnmedizin geklagt habe, wrde ich niemandem grundstzlich davon abraten. Allerdings rate ich gleichzeitig dazu, sich ein objektives Bild zu machen und nicht nur dem Anwalt zu glauben, der von "guten Chancen" spricht.
Dein Bekannter hat das Geld nicht verloren, denn er hat ja bekommen wofr er bezahlt hat  :Smilie: . Trotzdem war es nur Glck, denn die Ergebnisse der Losverfahren bei den Universitten sind nicht beeinflussbar. Er hatte halt 20 Chancen zu gewinnen und es hat gereicht. Der Vergleich mit Lotto, der hier hufig gettigt wird, hinkt, denn dabei sind die Chancen um einiges geringer. Aber am Besten vergleichst Du das Losverfahren mit einem Gewinnspiel bei deiner lokalen Sparkassenfiliale (oder was auch immer). Gewinnen kann man immer, aber es gehen auch immer 2000, 3000 oder 4000 Leute leer aus.

donsimon

----------


## Shinchan

keine pltze in uni mnster

----------


## Dr.Feelgood

schei**e...  :Frown:  voll doof !
Drcke weiterhin allen die daumen !

----------


## Shinchan

:grrrr....:  0 pltze in uni dsseldorf  :grrrr....:

----------


## donsimon

Hey,

in NRW ist die Klage, laut meinem Anwalt, sowieso eher nicht zu empfehlen. Es kommt zwar gelegentlich mal zu Vergleichen, aber wenn das nicht passiert und die Rechtsprechung entscheiden muss, wird regelmig sehr "antragstellerunfreundlich" entschieden.


donsimon

----------


## larl

hallo,
wie sind den eure erfahrungen so bei denen die im moment klagen oder einen platz bekommen haben?
lohnt es sich noch zu klagen oder sind die chancen mitlerweile zu schlecht geworden?
ein freund von mir hat vor 1 jahr geschafft.. jetzt berleg ich auch...
danke fr eure antworten

----------


## Linda.1001

0 Pltze Uni Aachen  (war aber schon vor einer Woche beschlossen worden)  :grrrr....:

----------


## Nils.

> hallo,
> wie sind den eure erfahrungen so bei denen die im moment klagen oder einen platz bekommen haben?
> lohnt es sich noch zu klagen oder sind die chancen mitlerweile zu schlecht geworden?
> ein freund von mir hat vor 1 jahr geschafft.. jetzt berleg ich auch...
> danke fr eure antworten



Ich berlege auch, aber es gibt ja da jetzt schon Schauermrchen von Unis die wiederum Anwlte anstellen, um das Einklagen abzuwehren, was fr einen selbst ja dann noch teurer wird etc. Wenn es dann noch Theater mit der Rechtsschutzversicherung gibt und man da auf den Schulden sitzen bleibt.  :Oh nee...:  

Ich wollte da auch mal unseren Anwalt nach fragen, wie das denn realistisch aussieht, weil ich da selber nie ne klare Antwort erhalten habe.

----------


## TonyClifton

Frchterliches Schauermrchen.. Die Unis nehmen gar nicht widerspruchslos alle auf sondern beschftigen Anwlte? Unverschmt!

----------


## Nils.

> Frchterliches Schauermrchen.. Die Unis nehmen gar nicht widerspruchslos alle auf sondern beschftigen Anwlte? Unverschmt!



Ja, hab schon Albtrume.   :Traurig:

----------


## donsimon

Hey Nils,

wenn Du Fragen hast, dann ruhig 'raus damit. Ich habe grade das ganze Prozedere einer "Klage" (bzw. eben der Antrge auf auerkapazitre Zulassungen und der anschlieenden Losverfahren usw.) durchlebt und wrde behaupten, daher einiges berichten zu knnen.
Gerne kannst und sollst Du natrlich trotzdem auch mit deinem gesetzlichen Vertreter sprechen, aber es ist, mMn immer von Vorteil, Berichte aus mglichst vielen Perspektiven zu erhalten, um sich eine Meinung zu bilden.

MfG, Simon

----------


## Nils.

Hast Du denn schon einen Platz erklagen knnen?

Wie machst Du das finanziell? Rechtsschutzversicherung?

----------


## donsimon

Hallo Nils,

in meinem Fall ging es um einen Studienplatz der Zahnmedizin. Ich habe den Antrag auf auerkapazitre Zulassung bei 3 Universitten in Ostdeutschland stellen lassen und keinen Erfolg gehabt. Bei allen 3 Unis (Jena, Leipzig und Dresden) wurde ein Vergleich beschlossen, was bedeutet, dass die Unis "von sich aus" zustzliche freie Kapazitten einrumen und so verhindern, eine tatschliche Berechnung der Studienpltze durchfhren zu mssen. Pro Universitt wurden durchschnittlich ungefhr 13 Pltze (mal waren es 17, mal nur 8) beschlossen, welche unter jeweils ca. 170 Antragstellern verlosten wurden). Der Vorteil fr mich war dabei, dass die Anwlte der Universitten, wenn denn vorhanden, aufgrund der Vergleiche, von den Universitten und nicht von den Antragstellern bezahlt wurden. Dieser Kostenfaktor blieb mir also erspart (soweit ich es noch in Erinnerung habe, belaufen sich die Kosten pro Anwalt auf einen Betrag zwischen 300 und 400 Euro, multipliziert mit 3 habe ich also ~ 1000 Euro weniger ausgeben mssen). Ein weiterer Vorteil der Vergleiche ist, dass diese Pltze meistens "rechtssichere" Vollstudienpltze sind und die Universitt nicht versucht, diese Pltze gerichtlich wieder anzufechten. Insgesamt zahlen musste ich einen Betrag um 1400 Euro. Dieses Geld habe ich aus eigener Tasche bezahlt, da ich keine Rechtsschutzversicherung abgeschlossen habe. Solltest Du vorhaben, eine RSV abzuschlieen, kann ich dir nur raten, diesen Schritt vorher gut zu planen, da in fast allen Fllen sehr genaue Fristen eingehalten werden mssen, bevor so eine Versicherung berhaupt greift. Zudem werden hufig, zumindest liest man dies vielerorts, falls berhaupt, nur wenige bzw. bestimmte Universitten von den Versicherungen abgedeckt.

Um es auf den Punkt zu bringen. Ich habe ~ 1400 Euro bezahlt und dafr nichts erhalten (dieses Risiko bin ich natrlich bewusst eingegangen!). Die Chancen waren fr mich allerdings schon ziemlich gut, denn es gab jeweils nur ~ 170 Antragsteller und durchschnittlich so viele Pltze, dass jeder 9. oder 10. davon einen Platz erhalten hat. Diese Quote gilt allerdings nur fr die Zahnmedizin. Im Allgemeinen werden in der Humanmedizin vermutlich hnlich viele Pltze pro Universitt "erstritten", aber diese mssen unter mehreren Antragstellern verlost werden, so dass dann vielleicht nur jeder 15. oder 20. einen Platz erhlt. Hufig, wenn die Universitten nicht zu einem Vergleich bereit sind, werden auch nur Teilstudienpltze oder vorlufige ("nicht rechtssichere") Studienpltze erklagt, sodass es dann durchaus vorkommen kann, dass man seinen Studienplatz nach einem Semester wieder hergeben muss, wenn die Universitt spter vor Gericht gewinnt. Im Falle eines Teilstudienplatzes ist man dann halt nur berechtigt, die ersten 4 Fachsemester zu studieren und muss danach hoffen, den klinischen Abschnitt womglich an einer anderen Uni studieren zu drfen, was u.U. mit einiger Wartezeit verbunden sein kann.

Ich merke grade selber, wie negativ der letzte Absatz vermutlich herberkommt und mchte daher noch einmal darauf hinweisen, dass ich niemandem zu einer "Kapazittsklage" oder davon abraten will. 

Meiner Meinung nach, kann man versuchen, diesen Weg zu gehen, wenn es keine anderen Mglichkeiten gibt. Sollte man jedoch die Mglichkeit haben, einen anderen Weg (explizit den Weg der 10-11 Wartesemester) zu bestreiten, wrde ich persnlich eher dazu raten. Die Wartezeit kann man nutzen fr Zivildienst/FSJ und eine anschlieende Ausbildung (oder ein Studium an einer FH, da dies mMn auch als Wartesemester angerechnet wird). Dann sind schon 8 Wartesemester gesammelt und das letzte Jahr geht dann auch irgendwie vorbei.

Informiere dich einfach gut und ausfhrlich bei mglichst vielen Leuten und lass dich weder von Versprechen der Anwlte verfhren, welche mit "sehr guten" Aussichten locken, noch allzu sehr verunsichern von Leuten, die dir nur die negativen Seiten aufzhlen ;).

Wenn noch Fragen sind, hau 'rein!
Simon

----------


## Puy de Dme

Ist in Magdeburg schon was rausgekommen?

----------


## STREBER20

ja, ein Kind.

----------


## Linda.1001

> ja, ein Kind.


sag mal   ::-oopss:

----------


## Robin06

> sag mal


find ich gut   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Linda.1001

nen Abort???

----------


## kra-

> ja, ein Kind.


  :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:   :Grinnnss!:  
Thx fr den Lacher!

----------


## Shinchan

Hi leute jetzt luft die neue klagenrunde...und die alte ist noch nicht mal richtig fertig..oh mann...klagt hier jemand zum 2.fs?oder hat es ins 2.fs geschafft?

----------


## powerzivi

> oder ein Studium an einer FH, da dies mMn auch als Wartesemester angerechnet wird


Wre mir neu, stimmt das?

----------


## Strodti

Ein Studium an einer deutschen Fachhochschule zhlt nicht als Wartesemester. Genausowenig wie Berufsakademien oder Verwaltungsfachhochschulen.

----------


## Shinchan

fachhochschule ist ja auch eine Hochschule...

----------


## donsimon

> Ein Studium an einer deutschen Fachhochschule zhlt nicht als Wartesemester. Genausowenig wie Berufsakademien oder Verwaltungsfachhochschulen.


Upps, dann nehme ich den Satz natrlich zurck  :Smilie: ,

----------


## Linda.1001

Ich habe heute eine offizielle Zustellung vom Schleswig-Holssteinischen Amtsgericht erhalten bzgl. der Uni Kiel. Der Antrag wurde abgelehnt, es findet ein Losverfahren statt????? stand im Beschluss drin....kann mir mal jemand erklren was das zu bedeuten hat?

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> Ich habe heute eine offizielle Zustellung vom Schleswig-Holssteinischen Amtsgericht erhalten bzgl. der Uni Kiel. Der Antrag wurde abgelehnt, es findet ein Losverfahren statt????? stand im Beschluss drin....kann mir mal jemand erklren was das zu bedeuten hat?


liebe linda, das schliet sich eigentlich beides aus, entweder dem an antrag wird stattgegeben , dann gibt es in der regel ein losverfahren, um die pltze die das gericht festellte, die doch vorhanden wren, zu verlosen 

wird der antrag abgelehnt, gibt es kein losverfahren, weil das gericht dann ja festgestellt hat, dass die uni und nicht die klger recht haben  -  wenn du willst schick mir doch mal den genauen wortlaut per pm 

steht denn da wie viele Pltze verlost werden ?

----------


## TonyClifton

dein Antrag auf Zulassung auerhalb der Reihung den du gestellt hast, wird abgelehnt, um die restlichen Pltze findet ein Losverfahren statt. Normales Prozedere wrd ich mal sagen.

----------


## Nils.

Wieso werden die freien Pltze jetzt unter den Klgern verlost, als vorher unter den Leuten, die einen Losantrag gestellt haben? Ich meine, es drfte ja selbst zu dem spten Zeitpunkt, wann das Semester schon angefangen hat und das normale Losverfahren laufen sollte, klar sein wieviele Pltze brig bleiben. Oder verstehe ich da was falsch? 

Oder fllt sowas nur durch den Prozess auf?

----------


## Linda.1001

> dein Antrag auf Zulassung auerhalb der Reihung den du gestellt hast, wird abgelehnt, um die restlichen Pltze findet ein Losverfahren statt. Normales Prozedere wrd ich mal sagen.


Geil!!   :Grinnnss!:  

Also ich zitiere mal:

hat das Schleswig-Holssteinische Verwaltungsgericht 9.kAmmer am 14.Jan 09 beschlossen:

1. Die Antragsgegnerin wird durch eine einstweilige Anordnung verpflichtet innerhalb einer Woche nach Zustellung des Beschlusses unter der 58 Antragsstellern der Verfahren XYZ.....
a) eine Rangfolge nach Magabe der besten durch die HZB nachgewiesenen Leistung, bei gleicher Leistung durch das Los, zu ermitteln

b) eine Rangfolge nach Magabe der Wartezeit ....

c) diese Ranglisten den Antragsstellern unverzglich  unter Angabe der AZ mitzuteilen

[....] bliches Prozedere

2. Im brigen wird der Antrag abgelehnt
3. Die Kosten des Verfahrens trgt der Antragssteller zu 91%

4. Der Streitwert wird auf 5000 festgelegt.

Zitat Ende. 


*
Bezieht sich auf CAU Kiel - Humanmedizin 1 FS*

----------


## Jauheliha

Hm, also es wird doch nur gelost, wenn mehrere Antragsteller die gleiche Abiturnote haben!? Also wird ja quasi nach Abinote und nach Wartezeit vergeben....

Und natrlich muss der Antrag abgelehnt werden. Wrde er nicht abgelehnt, hiee das ja, dass du einen Studienplatz httest.

----------


## Linda.1001

Ach so, mein Antrag wird abgelehnt,jetzt hab ichs verstanden.

Na hoffen wir mal dass nicht allzu viele mit 8 Wartesemestern dabei sind.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Nils.

Linda, wieviel Geld hast Du dafr bis jetzt bezahlt und wieviele Unis hast Du verklagt? Wrde mich sehr interessieren.

----------


## Linda.1001

> Linda, wieviel Geld hast Du dafr bis jetzt bezahlt und wieviele Unis hast Du verklagt? Wrde mich sehr interessieren.


Ich habe je verlorenem Antrag je Verwaltungsgericht u. Studiengang ca. 157  lhnen mssen. Ich habe 2x Dsseldorf, Aachen, Essen, Bochum, Gieen, 2x Kiel, 2x HH und Lbeck verklagt.

Fr Klageerhebungen muss man nochmal mit ca. 350 Euro rechnen.

Auerdem ne Menge Schreibarbeit, Porto, Nerven. 

Obs sich gelohnt hat, wird die nchste Woche zeigen.


Lg

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Ach so, mein Antrag wird abgelehnt,jetzt hab ichs verstanden.
> 
> Na hoffen wir mal dass nicht allzu viele mit 8 Wartesemestern dabei sind.





> a) eine Rangfolge nach Magabe der besten durch die HZB nachgewiesenen Leistung, bei gleicher Leistung durch das Los, zu ermitteln


Heit das nicht, dass die DN entscheidet???

----------


## Linda.1001

> Heit das nicht, dass die DN entscheidet???


Ja schon. Aber bei Ranggleichheit, htt ich die Nase vorn mit 8 Wartesemestern....

----------


## Jauheliha

Ich glaube sie lassen Ranglisten erstellen und bestimmen, wie viele Pltze frei sind. Und die werden dann zum Teil nach DN und zum Teil nach Wartezeit vergeben. Das machen doch jetzt immer mehr Unis so.

Bei Ranggleichheit entscheidet nicht die Anzahl der Wartesemester, sondern das Los, steht doch eindeutig da  :hmmm...:

----------


## Linda.1001

> Ich glaube sie lassen Ranglisten erstellen und bestimmen, wie viele Pltze frei sind. Und die werden dann zum Teil nach DN und zum Teil nach Wartezeit vergeben. Das machen doch jetzt immer mehr Unis so.
> 
> Bei Ranggleichheit entscheidet nicht die Anzahl der Wartesemester, sondern das Los, steht doch eindeutig da



Ach so, ich dachte, die Wartezeit sei eine Art sekundres Kriterium....bin total verwirrt.naja. Aber lieben Dank.

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> Ach so, mein Antrag wird abgelehnt,jetzt hab ichs verstanden.


nein liebe Linda, dass stimmt so nicht - es heit "im brigen" wird der Antrag abgelehnt, was "im brigen" bedeutet ergibt sich aus dem Antrag selbst, also schau mal genau, was der Anwalt noch beantragt hat ( kann irgend etwas sein, was dir unwichtig erscheint oder etwas wo du gar nicht weit, was gemeint ist, wegen der juristischen Verklausulierung z.B. )

dein Antrages auf Zulassung wurde nicht abgelehnt, sondern diesbezglich wurde entschieden, dass freie Pltze noch da sind und die unter den Klgern wie von dir benannt zu vergeben sind, dieser Antrag wurde also nicht abgelehnt, sondern diesem wurde wie vorstehend beschrieben stattgegeben 




> Ich habe ..... lhnen mssen. 
> Auerdem ne Menge Schreibarbeit, Porto, Nerven. 
> 
> Obs sich gelohnt hat, wird die nchste Woche zeigen.
> 
> Lg


Ich drck dir die Daumen, dass du Glck hast und mit unter denen bist, die einen Studienplatz bekommen und sich damit deine ganze Mhe gelohnt hat

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> Wieso werden die freien Pltze jetzt unter den Klgern verlost, als vorher unter den Leuten, die einen Losantrag gestellt haben? Ich meine, es drfte ja selbst zu dem spten Zeitpunkt, wann das Semester schon angefangen hat und das normale Losverfahren laufen sollte, klar sein wieviele Pltze brig bleiben. Oder verstehe ich da was falsch? 
> 
> Oder fllt sowas nur durch den Prozess auf?


ja und deswegen werden diese Pltze auch nur unter den Klgern vergeben und nicht unter allen, die sich am Losverfahren der Uni beteiligt haben, es handelt sich hier also um eine anderes Losverfahren

----------


## Linda.1001

kein Anwalt, das war alles meine Arbeit.   ::-angel:   :Grinnnss!:  

Das einzige was ich gestellt habe, war eine Antrag auf einstweilige Anordnung wegen Zulassung zum Studium der Humanmedizin.  

Danke frs Daumen drcken.


Ach sag mal Khiri, bist du nich in Kiel??

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> kein Anwalt, das war alles meine Arbeit.


alle Achtung !




> Das einzige was ich gestellt habe, war eine Antrag auf einstweilige Anordnung wegen Zulassung zum Studium der Humanmedizin.


 es knnte sein, dass sich das im "brigen" darauf bezieht, dass sie den Klgern nicht direkt einen Platz zusprechen, sondern eben nur die Teilnahme an der Verteilung der X Pltze, die das Gericht fr noch frei hlt

aber abgelehnt ist dein Antrag damit also nicht, sondern sozusagen mit Einschrnkung wurde diesem statt gegebene  




> Danke frs Daumen drcken.


Lass uns auf alle Flle wissen, ob es geklappt hat, wrde es dir so sehr wnschen 


[/QUOTE] Ach sag mal Khiri, bist du nich in Kiel??[/QUOTE]

Nee Linda, bin nicht in Kiel.

WAs mich noch interessiert, gibt es im Beschluss auch eine Festlegung in welcher Reihenfolge zwischen der DN-Liste und der WS-Liste  ausgewhlt wird - Hlfte, Hlfte oder wie ?

----------


## TonyClifton

ja und der Antrag wurde abgelehnt, das ist Standardprozedere - nun geht es weiter.

----------


## medicus164

Linda, ich wnsche Dir auch ganz viel Glck. Wir kennen uns ja noch aus frherer Zeit hier bei Medi-Learn.
Es wird endlich Zeit, dass es bei Dir auch mal klappt  :hmmm...:   :So..sehe...ich..das..auch: 

LG

----------


## Kat87

Nein, wer htte das gedacht, ich habe einen Platz bekommen... in Halle.
Weiss nun nicht was ich machen soll, da ich noch in Ungarn studiere seit einem Semester.
Kann man in Halle ein passivsemester machen? Ich muss mich bald einschreiben, allerdings will ich nicht noch mal ein ganzes Jahr verlieren (weil ich glaub ich erst in Halle im WS starten koennte)... dann koennte ich hier wenigstens das halbe Jahr zu Ende bringen... hmmm

----------


## Linda.1001

> Linda, ich wnsche Dir auch ganz viel Glck. Wir kennen uns ja noch aus frherer Zeit hier bei Medi-Learn.
> Es wird endlich Zeit, dass es bei Dir auch mal klappt  
> 
> LG


  :Grinnnss!:  
Oh danke, dass ist lieb von Dir.

----------


## Kat87

kennt ihr eine Uni, die denselben Stoff zum SS anbietet wie zum WS?
Will jetzt nicht noch ein Jahr verlieren...

----------


## RubinRot

schreib dich doch auf jeden Fall erstmal ein, dann kannst du weiter sehen, ich wei nicht wie das Studium in Halle aufgebaut ist, aber evtl. kannst du auch zum SoSe einsteigen. Vielleicht bekommst du auch Teilscheine aus Ungarn anerkannt und kannst dir so die eine oder andere Veranstaltung sparen. Auch wenn du vielleicht jetzt ein Semester verlierst, hast du doch zumindest sicher einen Platz in Deutschland, was ja mit einem Ungarnphysikum keine Selbverstndlichkeit ist!

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> Nein, wer htte das gedacht, ich habe einen Platz bekommen... in Halle.
> Weiss nun nicht was ich machen soll, da ich noch in Ungarn studiere seit einem Semester.
> Kann man in Halle ein passivsemester machen? Ich muss mich bald einschreiben, allerdings will ich nicht noch mal ein ganzes Jahr verlieren (weil ich glaub ich erst in Halle im WS starten koennte)... dann koennte ich hier wenigstens das halbe Jahr zu Ende bringen... hmmm


Na erst mal Gratulation ! Hast du den Platz ber eine Klage bekommen ?
Ich war zwar nicht in Halle, habe aber ( wegen Studienfachrichtungswechsel) in der Vorklinik immer Kurse in mehreren Semestern belegt ( im 2. und 3. Semester schon Kurse des 4. und im 4. Semester welche des 1. und 3. Semesters mitgemacht, weil mir da noch Scheine fehlten) - so habe ich kein Semester verloren. So knntest du es sicher auch versuchen. Wenn man erst mal eingeschrieben ist, dann machen die das oft - vorher heit es bei entsprechenden Fragen immer "nein kein Platz im Seminar frei". 

Rate dir auch, auf alle Flle dich einzuschreiben, sehr viele sollen dieses Jahr mit einem Teilstudienplatz oder einem Ungarndipolm nicht in die Klinik gekommen und es wird ja prognostiziert, dass das noch schlimmer werden soll in den nchsten Jahren, weil immer mehr Mglichkeiten bestehen im Ausland das Physikum zu machen und so also immer mehr Leute sich dann hier auf die Klinikpltze bewerben.

----------


## Kat87

Habe Halle angeschrieben =)
Ich bin auch wirklich gluecklich, dass ich eine Platz in Deutschland habe. Weil Ungarn ist ja nett, aber.... ^^
Leider hat Halle mir gesagt, dass ich wirklich erst zum WS 09 richtig anfangen kann und nun nur Bio und Berufsfelderkundung machen kann^^
Vll bleibe ich doch noch ein Semester hier und hoffe auf Anerkennung eines von den zwei Semestern hier in Ungarn von dem LPA. Und dann werde ich einfach im Herbst an eine Uni versuchen zu wechseln zum 2.Semester durch Studienplatztausch. Also ich im dritten, Partner im 2. das klappt ja eh nicht... aaah.

----------


## Kat87

> Habe Halle angeschrieben =)
> Ich bin auch wirklich gluecklich, dass ich eine Platz in Deutschland habe. Weil Ungarn ist ja nett, aber.... ^^
> Leider hat Halle mir gesagt, dass ich wirklich erst zum WS 09 richtig anfangen kann und nun nur Bio und Berufsfelderkundung machen kann^^
> Vll bleibe ich doch noch ein Semester hier und hoffe auf Anerkennung eines von den zwei Semestern hier in Ungarn von dem LPA. Und dann werde ich einfach im Herbst an eine Uni versuchen zu wechseln zum 2.Semester durch Studienplatztausch. Also ich im dritten, Partner im 2. das klappt ja eh nicht... aaah.



Yepp durch Klage und MIT Rechtschutzversicherung auch wenn das niemand glauben kann =)

Das Dekanat meinte aber, dass im SS halt nur Bio und Berufsfelderkennung belegt werden kann, weil zum Beispiel Chemie 2 auf Chemie 1 aufbaut  :Frown:

----------


## Sirat

termi ging mal im SoSe und auch Physik soll mit etwas genauerem Fragen mglich sein.

cheers

----------


## Kat87

habe ich schon... leider keine positive auskunft.
Zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt koennte ich nur Berufsfelderkundung 100% machen. Bleibe deswegen erstmal hier in Ungarn aber immatrikuliere mich in Halle.
Alles weitere sehe ich dann im Sommer.
Ich koennte nach 2 Semester Ungarn mir 1 deutsches Semester (in den Naturwissenschaften) anrechnen lassen, muesste dann nur noch die Uni tauschen und dann schwupsdiwups an eine Uni kommen, wo ich einfach zum 2 Semester einsteige!
Jahaa, das ist mein Traum =)!

----------


## Demisz

Kat wie viele Unis hast du denn verklagt, wenn ich fragen darf? berlege nmlich, ob ich jetzt zum SS klagen oder bis zum WS warten soll...

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> habe ich schon... leider keine positive auskunft.
> Zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt koennte ich nur Berufsfelderkundung 100% machen. Bleibe deswegen erstmal hier in Ungarn aber immatrikuliere mich in Halle.
> Alles weitere sehe ich dann im Sommer.
> Ich koennte nach 2 Semester Ungarn mir 1 deutsches Semester (in den Naturwissenschaften) anrechnen lassen, muesste dann nur noch die Uni tauschen und dann schwupsdiwups an eine Uni kommen, wo ich einfach zum 2 Semester einsteige!
> Jahaa, das ist mein Traum =)!


Kat - aber hilft dir denn ein anerkannten Semester Naturwissenschaften ? Ich denke nein, fr Medizin brauchst Scheine, die dir als quivalent anerkannt werden. Manchmal geht ein Kurs dann doch mitzumachen, wenn man den Prof. fragt - bei mir haben die im Studiensekretariat auch i m m e r gesagt, dass es nicht und dann ging doch so viel, wenn ich direkt die Profs. vor Ort angesprochen habe.   

Hast du in Halle gefragt, ob du ein Urlaubssemester machen darfst?




> Kat wie viele Unis hast du denn verklagt, wenn ich fragen darf? berlege nmlich, ob ich jetzt zum SS klagen oder bis zum WS warten soll...


Sommer ist sicher viel besser, weil da viel weniger Klger sind , im Winter klagen Tausende ( ist nicht bertrieben, die Zahlen sind wirklich so hoch)

----------


## Nikoo

> Sommer ist sicher viel besser, weil da viel weniger Klger sind , im Winter klagen Tausende ( ist nicht bertrieben, die Zahlen sind wirklich so hoch)


Halte ich fr vllig falsch. Ein kurzer Blick auf die Liste der Universitten, die zum Sommersemester anfangen, verrt bereits, dass es weitaus effektiver ist zum Wintersemester zu klagen. 
Liegt doch vllig auf der Hand: Nur 9 Unis fangen an, davon 2 aus NRW. Die brigen Unis sind, was Klageergebnisse angeht, auch keine Bonbons.

----------


## Kat87

Aalso, ich habe letztes Jahr schon mal geklagt. Da haben das meine Eltern bezahlt (plus ich) und einfach total das rausgeschmissene Geld. 10 Unis im Winter plus so 5 im Sommer.
Dann habe ich letztes Jahr mich ersten entschlossen nach Ungarn zu gehen und trotzdem nochmal zu klagen (mit frhen Antrgen vor dem 15.7) und Rechtschutzversicherung. Also haben wir nochmal 10 Unis verklagt. 
Wenn man die frhen Antrge beachtet, hat man hhere Chance. So kommen dann bei den Unis im Sden (Ulm und so) circa 300 Antragssteller auf ca.10-15 Pltze.
In Halle war es soweit ich wei ohne "frhe Antrge" und ich hatte verdammtes Glck. 450 Antrgssteller auf circa 20 Pltze.

Also ob man nun im Wintersemester klagt oder besser Sommersemester ist eigentlich relativ egal, das gleich sich alles aus.
Im WS werden immer mehr Studienpltze gefunden (aber unter mehr Antragsstellern verteilt) im Sommer weniger Studienpltze aber dafr auch weniger Antragsstellern.
Es ist einfach pures Glck, das man ein wenig lenken kann (mit frhen Antrgen zB)

@Khiri aus 2 Ungarnsemester werden mir die naturwissenschaftlichen Scheine angerechnet (allerdings nur fr ein Semester). Koennte im WS dann ins 2te einsteigen, muesste aber noch Ana 1 dann machen. Leider geht das in Halle nicht, da sie nicht zum Sommersemester anfangen. msste dann wohl tauschen oder so... aber das sieht man dann.
Und in Halle habe ich zur Zeit keine Pflichtveranstaltungen, sodass keinem auffllt ob ich da bin oder nicht. Die Frau aus dem Studierendensekretariat meinte auch, dass es sinnvoller sei erstmal hierzubleiben.

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> @Khiri aus 2 Ungarnsemester werden mir die naturwissenschaftlichen Scheine angerechnet (allerdings nur fr ein Semester). Koennte im WS dann ins 2te einsteigen, muesste aber noch Ana 1 dann machen. Leider geht das in Halle nicht, da sie nicht zum Sommersemester anfangen. msste dann wohl tauschen oder so... aber das sieht man dann.
> Und in Halle habe ich zur Zeit keine Pflichtveranstaltungen, sodass keinem auffllt ob ich da bin oder nicht. Die Frau aus dem Studierendensekretariat meinte auch, dass es sinnvoller sei erstmal hierzubleiben.



na dann - noch eine schne Zeit in Ungarn und dann einen guten Start in Halle!

----------


## Demisz

und wie schauts aus mit der wahl des anwalts? sollte man einen nehmen, der sehr bekannt bei studienplatzklagen ist, oder einen der eben wenige mandate hat? Oo

----------


## Linda.1001

Also, ich hab heute Post gehabt:


in Lbeck sind in Humanmedizin auch Pltze frei, das Losverfahren soll am 14.02. stattfinden.


Lg Linda

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> Also, ich hab heute Post gehabt:
> in Lbeck sind in Humanmedizin auch Pltze frei, das Losverfahren soll am 14.02. stattfinden.
> Lg Linda


wie viele sind es denn ?

----------


## Linda.1001

in Kiel waren es 4.....und ich bin einen Rangplatz vorbegeschrammt.  :grrrr....:  *heul, schnief*    :Traurig:

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> in Kiel waren es 4.....und ich bin einen Rangplatz vorbegeschrammt.  *heul, schnief*


ach du Arme, sei getrstet

----------


## luftikuss*

> Nein, wer htte das gedacht, ich habe einen Platz bekommen... in Halle.
> Weiss nun nicht was ich machen soll, da ich noch in Ungarn studiere seit einem Semester.
> Kann man in Halle ein passivsemester machen? Ich muss mich bald einschreiben, allerdings will ich nicht noch mal ein ganzes Jahr verlieren (weil ich glaub ich erst in Halle im WS starten koennte)... dann koennte ich hier wenigstens das halbe Jahr zu Ende bringen... hmmm


Ich bin auch in Halle durch Klage reingekommenund wrde da nicht auf sonderliches Entgegenkommen hoffen (sie haben mich zustzlich noch wieder rausgeklagt).
Du kannst erstmal wirklich nur Bio und BFE machen, dementsprechend wrde ich an deiner Stelle erstmal bis zum WS in Ungarn bleiben. Trotzdem einschreiben wrde ich mich aber.
Und hm ja, vorsichtig mit dem wieder Rausklagen - da sind sie ganz gro drin. Bei "uns" mussten 11 Leute wieder gehen...

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> Ich bin auch in Halle durch Klage reingekommenund wrde da nicht auf sonderliches Entgegenkommen hoffen (sie haben mich zustzlich noch wieder rausgeklagt).
> Du kannst erstmal wirklich nur Bio und BFE machen, dementsprechend wrde ich an deiner Stelle erstmal bis zum WS in Ungarn bleiben. Trotzdem einschreiben wrde ich mich aber.
> Und hm ja, vorsichtig mit dem wieder Rausklagen - da sind sie ganz gro drin. Bei "uns" mussten 11 Leute wieder gehen...


was ist denn ein "Rausklagen", was meinst du denn damit, dass die Klageverfahren im Hauptsacheverfahren oder in der nchsthheren Instanz fortgefhrt werden und da dann die Uni gewinnt und deswegen die Leute - die ja nur vorlufig zugelassen wurden bis zur endgltigen Entscheidung ber ihre Klage - wieder gehen mssen ?

----------


## luftikuss*

> was ist denn ein "Rausklagen", was meinst du denn damit, dass die Klageverfahren im Hauptsacheverfahren oder in der nchsthheren Instanz fortgefhrt werden und da dann die Uni gewinnt und deswegen die Leute - die ja nur vorlufig zugelassen wurden bis zur endgltigen Entscheidung ber ihre Klage - wieder gehen mssen ?


Sie haben eine Gegenklage eingelegt - so viel rechtliches Verstndnis hab ich leider nicht, wie und wo. Immerhin bin ich ja jetzt Medizinerin 
 :Woow:  

Aber wir mussten wieder gehen...ja   :Keks:

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> Sie haben eine Gegenklage eingelegt - so viel rechtliches Verstndnis hab ich leider nicht, wie und wo. Immerhin bin ich ja jetzt Medizinerin 
>  
> 
> Aber wir mussten wieder gehen...ja


o.k- aber trotzdem Danke fr's antworten

----------


## Dr.Feelgood

@ khiri

wie lang hat sich das denn bei dir hingezogen ? (also bis sie dich wieder rausgeworfen hatten)

Lg

----------


## kra-

Also in G war es so, dass die Uni erstmal Widerspruch gegen das Urteil eingelegt hat. Das hat sich dann 3 Semester lang gezogen, bis es eine Entscheidung gab, die dann lautete, dass die letzten 6 der 70 Lospltze ihren Platz nicht behalten durften. Es gab dann aber irgendwie einen Vergleich mit der Uni und im Endeffekt sind dann doch alle 70 Klger geblieben.

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> @ khiri
> 
> wie lang hat sich das denn bei dir hingezogen ? (also bis sie dich wieder rausgeworfen hatten)
> 
> Lg


das ist eine Verwechselung Feelgood, du musst Liftikus danach fragen, nicht mich

----------


## Nils.

Die Frage kommt wahrscheinlich zum tausendsten Mal, aber wo ist denn die Chance grer ber's Klagen reinzukommen? WS oder SS? Der Anwalt rief nmlich gestern an und sagte mir, ob ich noch ins SS reinkommen will und dass die Chancen in etwa gleich wren.

----------


## STREBER20

Der Name dieses Anwalts wrde mich brennend interessieren. Anscheinend einer, der in dieser Sache null Plan hat und lieber Kohle kassiert   :Top:

----------


## Nils.

Wieso?

----------


## luftikuss*

> das ist eine Verwechselung Feelgood, du musst Liftikus danach fragen, nicht mich



Also, falls ich gemeint war:
Bei uns ging das schneller als in Gttingen.
Zulassung im Februar, Gegenklage im Mai, Rausschmiss im Juli...   ::-dance:

----------


## Sirat

So schnell gehts nicht immer.Andere Leute,andere Erfahrungen

----------


## Nils.

> Die Frage kommt wahrscheinlich zum tausendsten Mal, aber wo ist denn die Chance grer ber's Klagen reinzukommen? WS oder SS? Der Anwalt rief nmlich gestern an und sagte mir, ob ich noch ins SS reinkommen will und dass die Chancen in etwa gleich wren.



Irgendjemand?

----------


## Sirat

Wegen weniger Auswahl evtl Sommer schlechter?Kann natrlich nicht sagen,ob dann auch weniger Leute klagen.Wenn du im Sommer auch nur Westunis hast,sind die Chancen ja noch schlechter.

cheers

----------


## Nils.

Also meine Rechtsschutzversicherung bernimmt den Groteil. Das Ding ist jetzt, dass ich pro Fall/Uni 150 selbst tragen muss, was ja noch kein Drama ist. Es kmen aber noch je 250 dazu fr aussergerichtliche Verfahren. Das wren bei 10 Unis, ja insgesamt 4000.
Wieso schreiben denn manche hier von gerade mal 1500-2000?

----------


## Demisz

bei meiner rechtsschutz hab ich zb nur 50 euro selbstbeteiligung und von gebhren fr auergerichtliche verfahren wei ich gar nichts. auerdem kommt es ja nich bei jeder uni zu auergerichtlichen verfahren ;)

----------


## alive51

> bei meiner rechtsschutz hab ich zb nur 50 euro selbstbeteiligung und von gebhren fr auergerichtliche verfahren wei ich gar nichts. auerdem kommt es ja nich bei jeder uni zu auergerichtlichen verfahren ;)


wo bist du denn Versichert? 

mal ne Allgemeine Frage .. hab von ner Freundin eine Art "ROH" Schreiben von nem Anwalt, meint ihr man kann auch ohne Anwalt klagen? oder ist das zu unsicher??

greetZ

----------


## Demisz

bin bei der DAS.

----------


## Linda.1001

Hallo an alle,

hat jemand auch in Lbeck geklagt? Ich ja, bin aber im Losverfahren nicht reingekommen, leider.

Jetzt habe ich ein Schreiben vom Anwalt der Uni Lbeck erhalten, in dem er mich darauf hinweit, dass die Uni Lbeck ins Beschwerdeverfahren gehen wird und mich fragt ob ich den Antrag zurck ziehe. Prinzipiell steht nichts dagegen, da ich sowieso keinen Platz erhalten habe, aber wie sieht es mit den Kosten aus? 

Momentan muss ich ja ca. 2/3 der Kosten tragen, wenn ich den Antrag jetzt zurckziehe msste ich doch die gesamten Kosten tragen oder? Andererseits, wenn die Uni Lbeck das Beschwerdeverfahren gewinnen sollte, msste ich dafr auch noch die Kosten tragen????


 Help please ich versteh es nicht so recht.

Besten Dank, Linda

Ach ja, hier sind meine Ergebnisse:

Giessen, HM: 0 Pltze
Kiel, HM: 3 Pltze, schon vergeben
Kiel, ZM: 0 Pltze
Essen, HM: 0 Pltze
Aachen, ZM: 0 Pltze

 :Nixweiss:

----------


## Nils.

Linda, hast Du auch an ostdeutschen Unis geklagt?

----------


## Linda.1001

nein Nils hab ich nicht


Bochum steht noch aus

----------


## katha610

@Linda.1001

sprichst du von den ergebnissen vom wintersemester 08/09?war in gieen und essen nmlich auch dabei, nur hat mein anwalt noch letzte woche verlauten lassen, dass die verhandlungen wohl noch ausstehen wrden?!  :Hh?:

----------


## Linda.1001

> @Linda.1001
> 
> sprichst du von den ergebnissen vom wintersemester 08/09?war in gieen und essen nmlich auch dabei, nur hat mein anwalt noch letzte woche verlauten lassen, dass die verhandlungen wohl noch ausstehen wrden?!



Nein Giessen is raus, fr HM. Hab den Gerichtsbeschluss am Freitag bekommen. Wer ist denn dein RA?

----------


## katha610

ok, ja dann werde ich den wohl auch im laufe der Woche bekommen! :Frown: 
Bin bei RA Brehm in Frankfurt und hatte bisher leider auch noch keinen Erfolg!
Bei wem bist du, wenn ich fragen darf oder klagst du "alleine"?

----------


## Linda.1001

ich klage, wohlgemerkt im 3. Durchgang nachdem ich mich 2 mal hab anwaltlich vertreten lassen, alleine. Sooooo einen groen Unterschied macht das nmlich nicht, nur, dass die Kosten eben nicht so hoch sind - 'nur' die Gebhren vom Gericht und die Kosten f. den gegnerischen RA ggfls.

Lg

----------


## katha610

Steht ausser Bochum bei dir noch was aus und weit du zufllig wann Bochum ansteht?

Lg!

----------


## nick.

> Ach ja, hier sind meine Ergebnisse:
> 
> Giessen, HM: 0 Pltze
> Kiel, HM: 3 Pltze, schon vergeben
> Kiel, ZM: 0 Pltze
> Essen, HM: 0 Pltze
> Aachen, ZM: 0 Pltze



@linda: klagst du sowohl fr HM + ZM? Ist dir egal, ob ZM oder HM?

----------


## Linda.1001

hm, ja   :Grinnnss!: 


Bei mir steht ausser BO nichts mehr aus. Wann Bochum entschieden wird? Keine Ahnung, aber bei Bochum dauert es erfahrungsgem ziemlich lange.....

----------


## Nils.

> nein Nils hab ich nicht



Wieso das? Hier wird einem doch immer erzhlt, dass u.a. die NRW-Unis kaum Pltze ber das Klageverfahren freigeben.

----------


## Linda.1001

naja, weil ich lieber in den Norden bzw. Westen wollte.

----------


## Robin06

Voll- oder Teilstudienplatz? Kannste ja zum SS anfangen   :bhh:

----------


## porsche

@321 Mainz:
Hab auch einen Platz in Mainz bekommen!
Hatte den Eindruck, die wussten nicht so recht, was mit den Klgern anstellen?!
Eine Dame war aber sehr nett...ich habe jetzt den Antrag und die Eidesstattliche Versicherung sowie Abi, Perso etc. hingebracht konnte allerdings das Geld noch nicht berweisen, da noch keine Bewerber-Nr.
Die Dame meinte das sei normal und am Dienstag soll ich nochmal hin, dann htte sie alles fertig und dann bin ich immatrikuliert.
War das bei dir auch so?! hatte mir das einfacher vorgestellt...
Gre

----------


## porsche

ja das stimmt! ...ich wohn halt hier, deswegen hab ichs hingebracht!!
wir sehen uns im sose  :Smilie:

----------


## nick.

@321 Mainz, @porsche: wie hat das VG denn in Mainz verteilt? per Los? Was hast du fr nen Abi?

----------


## porsche

@ nick:
hab 2,2
ich glaube es hat sogar ne rolle gespielt ob und wann man sich bei der zvs beworben hat!

Kann RA Korte aus Berlin sehr empfehlen.

----------


## maja5693

ich hab auch fr Mainz humanmedizin geklagt, hab aber von meinem anwalt noch gar nix gehrt, also weder zu-noch absage... wisst ihr ob dass alle anwlte gleichzeitig erfahren? und gibts ne frist bis wann man sich immatrikuliert haben muss?

----------


## maja5693

und habt ihr auch einen bescheid vom gericht bekommen?

----------


## maja5693

herzlichen glckwunsch ;) *neid*
bekomm ich jetzt ne antwort?^^

----------


## maja5693

hmm komisch dass ich dann von meinem anwalt noch nix gehrt habe.... weil der msste das ja dann auch schon lange haben...
gabs da irgendne frist bis wann man sich einschreiben musste?
und vom gericht oder der uni selber hast du kein schreiben bekommen?

----------


## maja5693

@321 Mainz: was hattest du eigentlich fr ne DN? mit 2,2 hats bei porsche ja scheinbar noch geklappt... oder wars per los und die note ist egal?

----------


## Nils.

Verstehe ich das eigentlich richtig, dass die Pltze, die nach den Klagen verfgbar sind verlost werden oder werden die nach NC vergeben?

----------


## Nikoo

idR per Losverfahren - vllig notenunabhngig

gibt aber wohl mittlerweile Unis (zb. Hamburg) bei denen es gngige Praxis ist unter den Klgern nach ZVS-Kriterien (Wartezeit/DN) auszusuchen

----------


## Linda.1001

> idR per Losverfahren - vllig notenunabhngig
> 
> gibt aber wohl mittlerweile Unis (zb. Hamburg) bei denen es gngige Praxis ist unter den Klgern nach ZVS-Kriterien (Wartezeit/DN) auszusuchen



hmmm, sorry aber es ist z t Gang und Gebe oder?

----------


## Nils.

Dafr will ich doch klagen, dass es nicht mehr auf die Note ankommt.   :Oh nee...:

----------


## maja5693

hm also ich finde auch das losen eigentlich gerechter ist... weil sonst brauch man mit 3,... ja gar nicht erst klagen oder muss wieder ewig warten bis man selbst beim klagen ne chance hat...
allerdings fnde ichs persnlich angenehmer wenn in mainz die dn entscheidend gewesen wre... dann htte ich mit 2,2 scheinbar sicher nen platz...^^

----------


## Nils.

> Aber: ich glaube nicht, dass sich soetwas durchsetzen wird, also dass das alle Unis dann machen.



Was machen?

----------


## Nils.

Na, das hoffe ich doch.

----------


## maja5693

@Nils: hast du auch in mainz geklagt?

----------


## Nils.

> @Nils: hast du auch in mainz geklagt?



Nein.

----------


## maja5693

hm ich hab grad nen beschluss vom gericht mainz bekommen dass mainz keine pltze mehr vergeben muss...  :Frown:

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

will mich mal kurz in die Diskussion, was gerechter wre und was nicht, einmischen: ich fnde es gerechter, wenn wieder alle Uni's die gleichen Kriterien htten und solch Unsinn wie "Ortsprferenz" wieder gestrichen wrde, da dieses Kriterium die Chasen auf einen Platz nur einschrnkt und es dafr eigentlich keinerlei Begrndung gibt - das wrde dann die Zahl derer vermindern, die klagen mssten

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> Finde ich nicht.



und warum?

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> Den Klgern ist das mit der Ortsprferenz total egal, da sie im Grunde ohne jede BEdeutung bleibt. Die sind meist eh soweit vom Grenzrang weg, dass das total unwichtig ist.


naja aber die Ortsprferenz schrnkt die Anzahl der Uni's an der man sich bewerben kann doch schon sehr ein und es gibt doch auch eine ganze Menge Leute, die knapp vorbei schrammen am Grenzrang der einen Uni und mit ihrem Schnitt an einer anderen Uni ev. noch reingekommen wren, dort sich aber nicht bewerben konnten, wenn diese Uni z.B. auch die Nennung als Ortsprferenz 1  bei der Bewerbung vorschreibt

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> Khiri, glaub mir. Ich kenn mich damit mit Sicherheit besser aus als du. Das, was du hier vorbringst, ist vernachlssigbar und fllt kaum ins Gewicht. Das darfst du mir schon glauben.


o.k.- dann glaub ich dir einfach mal 
( finde die neue Auswahlkriterien aber unabhngig davon, ob der von dir bezweifelte Zusammenhang besteht oder nicht aber trotzdem Mist)

----------


## Nils.

Also Anwalt hat gesagt, dass wohl nur Kiel und noch zwei weitere Unis (hab schon wieder vergessen wer) nach Ranglisten verteilen. Mainz bspw. wrde nach dem Motto "Wer zuerst kommt, mahlt zuerst" verteilen. Der Rest halt ber Los.

----------


## nick.

Wie "Wer zuerst kommt, mahlt zuerst"? Vllt. kann jmd. mal in seinen Beschluss reingucken, wie in Mainz veteilt wird.

----------


## maja5693

hm in meinem beschluss vom gericht stand, dass die uni gar keine pltze vergeben muss... auch irgendwie komisch :/

----------


## Nils.

Manche Unis vergeben bewusst mehr Pltze bspw. an die Leute im Auswahlverfahren als sie eigentlich mssten, ergo kann da ein Gericht auch keine freien Pltze mehr finden.

----------


## maja5693

achso ja das ist mir klar, also dass manche unis einfach alle kapazitten ausgeschpft haben und das klagen erfolglos ist... 
nur haben hier leute im forum geschrieben, dass sie fr das ws 08 einen platz in mainz eingeklagt haben und auf meinem gerichtsbschluss aus mainz stand, dass die keine pltze an klger vergeben mssen.. das fand ich komisch ;)

----------


## Titin

...........

----------


## nick.

@titin: du bist klagender Quereinsteiger fr's 2. Fs Medzin? Welches Fach hast du denn wo vorher studiert?

----------


## tml

Die Kanzlei ********** wirbt ja mit folgendem fr die ZM:




> Zum Wintersemester 2007/08 konnten wir
> bis auf einen alle Mandanten im Studiengang
> Zahnmedizin zu einem Studienplatz im
> 1. Fachsemester verhelfen.


und das teilweise 30 Pltze in der ZM pro Uni frei wurden (was fr dieses Fach ja enorm viel ist, soweit ich wei)

Inwiefern sind diese Aussagen denn reell? Ab und an liest man, dass ZM das schwerste Fach zum einklagen ist, aber sehr oft in letzter Zeit, dass die Chancen sehr gut stehen bei beinahe 100%...

Ich glaube, in keinem aktuellen Thema gibt es mehr Halbwahrheiten und Theorien....

----------


## Titin

> @titin: du bist klagender Quereinsteiger fr's 2. Fs Medzin? Welches Fach hast du denn wo vorher studiert?


................

----------


## Titin

.............

----------


## Linda.1001

> Inwiefern sind diese Aussagen denn reell? Ab und an liest man, dass ZM das schwerste Fach zum einklagen ist, aber sehr oft in letzter Zeit, dass die Chancen sehr gut stehen bei beinahe 100%...


Wieviele Mandanten hatten die denn? 3? Ich habe letztes Semester f. ZM geklagt und bin nirgendwo reingekommen! Also ich halte diese Versprechung fr groben Unfug! Sorry to say so.

----------


## tml

Man liest desfteren ja auf diversen Seiten:

Frankfurt hat 10 weitere Pltze auf 100 Klger verteilt,
Mnchen 13 weitere Pltze auf 100 Klger etc etc...

Die berlegung klingt komisch, msste aber logisch sein:

Wenn Frankfurt 10 Pltze vergibt sind noch 90 Klger brig. Geht man davon aus, dass fast alle die in Frankfurt klagen, dies auch in Mnchen tun, dann entfallen ja dann in Mnchen keine 13Pltze auf 100Klger, sondern "nur" auf 90 Klger. 

Es gibt Websites, da werden die freien Pltze sowie die Anzahl der Klger angegeben. Und wenn ich das so mal "ungefhr" hochrechne, dann steht die Chance zumindest in ZM einen Platz zu kriegen schon sehr hoch. (Natrlich davon ausgegangen, dass nicht alle sich berall bewerben, etc).

Ich wrde ja gerne mal eine bundesweite Analyse sehen...kurz: X Pltze wurden auf Y Klger verteilt. Die Chance bei einer bundesweiten Klage lag bei Z Prozent.

----------


## Katinka22

> Klag niemand zum SS09 ins hhere FS? Und die die ins 1. FS klagen: Gegen welche Unis klagt ihr?
> 
> lg


Hallo, ich glage zum SS 09 ins 2.Fachsemester. Welche Scheine brauchte man nochmal um zum 2.FS zu klagen?

----------


## Titin

Entweder 3 Groe oder 2 Kleine und 2 Groe glaube ich. Ich hab 3 Groe Scheine. Du musst es dir beim lpa anerkennen lassen, wenn du das noch nicht gemacht hast wird es knapp. Aber trotzdem schon sicher dass du zum SS09 klagst?!

----------


## Shinchan

hi..an wievielen unis klagt ihr zum sommersemester ins 2.fs? wieviele unis wurden euch von euren anwlten empfohlen?

----------


## Titin

..........

----------


## Shinchan

HI

heisst reichen,dass du dann einen platz bekommst? in human oder zahnmedizin?

----------


## Titin

...........................

----------


## nick.

@titin: welcher anwalt kann so viel hoffnung machen? weil, dass hier macht selbst fr das 2. fs wenig hoffnung. kannst mir auch per pm sagen.

----------


## Katinka22

@titin 

Ich wusste, dass ich etwas vergessen habe. Dann werde ich wohl doch ganz normal klagen mssen und falls es nicht jetzt zum ersten Semester klappt werde ich danach nochmal ins 2.Semester klagen. Danke nochmal, htte es ja sptestens dann gemerkt wenn der Anwalt die Scheine haben wollte. Etwas peinlich
Wie heit denn euer Anwalt. Mein gewhlter hei Dr.Zimmerling

----------


## Nils.

> Mir wurde gesagt 8-10 mssten reichen.


Das wurde mir mehr oder weniger auch gesagt.

----------


## Marina999

Hallo!

Klagt jemand zum SS2009 Humanmedizin in hheren Semestern??

Ich dachte immer,man msste sich als Quereinsteiger bei den Unis bewerben und erst wenn diese dann einen Ablehungsbescheid schicken kann man eine klage (bzw.vorher einen Widerspruch ) einlgegen.
Also ohne vorherige Bewerbung gar nicht erst mglich,in hheren Semestern.

Muss man eigentlich immer auf diesen Ablehnungsbescheid warten oder kann man direkt schon einen Widerspruch einlegen?Weil viele Unis ja erst gar keine Bescheide verschicken oder erst zur Vorlesungsbeginn,wobei da die Klage ja schon zu spt wre.

Wie ich gehrt habe,sollen die Unis Leipzig,Tbingen und Ulm eine gute Wahl sein,fr eine Klage im 2 Semester...was denkt ihr?

Wenn man in NRW klagt,stehen die Chancen ja nicht so hoch oder??
Aber was ist wenn man in Kln und Mnster im 3.Semester klagt?Wie  stehen da die Chancen?Es mssten doch wesentlich weniger Klger da sein und ich denke viele hren eher nach 2 Semestern auf als nach nur einem...?!?!

Lohnt es sich aufgrund der Computerpanne in Heidelberg berhaupt noch frs 2.Semester zu klagen?


Vielen Dank fr eure Anregungen....

Lg Marina

----------


## maja5693

@ 321 Main und Porsche: Knnte einer von euch beiden mir vllt den Gerichtsbeschluss den ihr bekommen habt mal zeigen? weil ich verstehe nach wie vor nicht wie es sei kann dass bei euch das gericht in mainz positiv entschieden hat und bei mir negativ, wobei wir ja fr dasselbe geklagt haben. wre super lieb  :Smilie:

----------


## Linda.1001

Das Gericht muss die Antrge im Einzelnen ablehnen, trotzdem kann ein Losverfahren fr die Gruppe der Klger stattfinden.

123Mainz und Porsche haben anscheinend aber im Losverfahren Glck gehabt.

Gru, Linda.

----------


## maja5693

danke fr die schnelle antwort linda!  :Smilie: 
also wenn ich das richtig verstehe, sind ale klger ins losverfahren gekommen und die die kein glck hatten, haben das schreiben vom gericht bekommen, dass die uni keine pltze mehr vergeben muss?

----------


## Gerichtsmediziner

mahlzeit
hab mich auch eingeklagt und ehrlichgesagt..ich halte davon nicht viel..es is geldmache der anwlte...sie verdienen sich ne goldene nase mit verzeifelten studienbewerbern. thats all  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Linda.1001

> mahlzeit
> hab mich auch eingeklagt und ehrlichgesagt..ich halte davon nicht viel..es is geldmache der anwlte...sie verdienen sich ne goldene nase mit verzeifelten studienbewerbern. thats all


 :Meine Meinung:  ganz deiner Meinung, Rechtsanwlte verdienen sich mit unserer Verzweiflung ne goldene Nase.... :grrrr....:

----------


## Marina999

hallo Linda.1001...
wenn ich mal fragen darf,wo hast du dieses SS09 gejklagt oder gedenkst du es noch zu tun?
gibt es da besondere unis die immer gehen??

----------


## Nils.

> mahlzeit
> hab mich auch eingeklagt und ehrlichgesagt..ich halte davon nicht viel..es is geldmache der anwlte...sie verdienen sich ne goldene nase mit verzeifelten studienbewerbern. thats all


Du hast doch anscheinend Deinen Platz. Und brigens gibt es auch andere Berufsgruppen, die mit dem Leid anderer Leute ihr Geld verdienen, rzte z.B....

----------


## tml

Ich habe mal eine Frage:

Man sagt ja immer, dass man sich so frh wie mglich bemhen sollte, einen Anwalt zu finden/eine Klage einzureichen.

Lohnt es sich jetzt eigentlich noch frs Sommersemester? Ich habe irgendwas von einer 01. April Frist gehrt. Ein Anwalt meinte hier, dass es noch mglich ist.

Gru

----------


## Geistig

Was kostet sone Klage denn? Hab mal gegoogelt, stimmt es dass es blo 600-1200 sind?

Ich dachte das sind 5-stellige Betrge...

Hat man bei einigen Unis mehr Erfolg als bei anderen?

Wie siehts in Bochum, Kln, Bonn, Dsseldorf Gieen aus?

Jemand Erfahrungen? 

Sonst gern per PN  :hmmm...: 

Lg Geistig

----------


## Linda.1001

ca. 600 € Anwaltskosten excl. Gerichtskosten bzw. Kosten fr den gegenerischen Anwalt pro Uni. Je mehr Unis, desto teurer, abgerechnet wird normaler Weise nach der Gebhrenordnung fr Anwlte. Festpreise sind nicht empfehlenswert, bzw. evtl. sogar nicht zulssig.

----------


## Phonix

> ca. 600  Anwaltskosten excl. Gerichtskosten bzw. Kosten fr den gegenerischen Anwalt pro Uni. Je mehr Unis, desto teurer, abgerechnet wird normaler Weise nach der Gebhrenordnung fr Anwlte. Festpreise sind nicht empfehlenswert, bzw. evtl. sogar nicht zulssig.


Naja stimmt nicht ganz.. 490 sind der Normalfall (bei einem Streitwert von 5000 bzw. 2500 wird preiswerter) 


Hat schon jemand was gehrt? Nchste Entscheidung soll in Berlin bzw. Mnchen fallen habe ich gehrt

----------


## Medi Freak

rechnet mal im schnitt mit 150 euro gerichtskosten und ob anwaltlich vertreten oder nich mit 490 euro + zinsen, also 500

----------


## Kiana

Hallo habe einige dringende Fragen...

stimmt es,dass nach der Rechtsprechung des Oberverwaltungsgerichts fr das Land NRW Auslnder ( auch wenn sie eine deutsche HZB besitzen ),die keine angehrige der EU sind,keine Zulassung zum Studium auerhalb der Kapazitt verlangen drfen?Das dies nach dem GG nur Deutschen vorbehalten ist??

Wenn ja,ist das nur in NRW so oder auch in anderen Bundeslndern?

Zu Wrzburg noch eine kleine Frage,die haben ja die Mglichkeit eines Widerspruchs abgeschafft, d.h. man muss direkt Klage einreichen... lohnt sich das??Ich meine hier stand ja im Forum,dass die viele Teilstudienpltze vergeben haben,also kann man doch davon ausgehen,dass die Ihre Kapazitt gut berechnet haben oder???

Klagt noch jemand selbst??

----------


## venividivici

Wann sollte man sptestens mit seinem Anwalt in Kontakt treten? Nachdem man die Absage von der ZVS bekommen hat!?

----------


## M4tt1s

Hallo,
ich berlege mich ebenfalls einzuklagen. Werde mich auch fr Zahnmedizin bewerben und dort vielleicht erstmal ein paar Scheine sammeln. Wie sieht es denn mit einer Klage in hhere Semester, beispielsweise dem 3. aus? Hat da jemand Erfahrungen ber Chancen usw.? Danke im Voraus  :Smilie:

----------


## Nils.

Da sind die Chancen zumindest besser, als wenn man sich in's 1. klagen mchte.

----------


## BanU

Ich habe Grndonnerstag ne Absage von meinem Anwalt bekommen fr Berlin. Ich bin so froh, dass meine Rechtschutz die Kosten bernimmt, denn 5000€ allein an die Charit soll ich zahlen. Im Schreiben stand noch nichts von den Anwaltskosten. Da ich das zum ersten Mal mache, wei ich nicht, ob das normal ist... Hat jemand ne Idee? Ist es denn noch sinnvoll dann berhaupt noch fr Berlin im SS09 zu klagen, weil schon zum Ws keine Studienpltze auerhalb der Kapazitt erklagt werden konnten? Gehrt Berlin damit auch zu der unendlichen Liste an Unis im "Westen" (wobei Berlin und Westen...), wo man keine Chance mehr hat?

Darf ich auerdem im laufenden Verfahren meinen Anwalt wechseln? Ich hasse die Kanzlei wo ich bin. Eigentlich wollte ich zum SS zu einem anderen Anwalt, da ich dann aber doch lange Zeit nicht mehr in Berlin war und die alte Kanzlei vom Verfahren vorher alles da hatte, habe ich dann doch die neue Klage auch bei denen gemacht, bereue es aber nun, denn so arrogant und desinteressiert, wie die sind, das muss ich mir nicht antun...

----------


## Nils.

Wie kannst Du eine Absage bekommen haben, wenn die Verhandlung nicht mal lief?

----------


## Shinchan

hi banu

bei welchem anwalt klagst du denn und in welchem semester?

----------


## Nikoo

> Ich habe Grndonnerstag ne Absage von meinem Anwalt bekommen fr Berlin. Ich bin so froh, dass meine Rechtschutz die Kosten bernimmt, denn 5000 allein an die Charit soll ich zahlen.


Ich denke da hast du was grundlegend falsch verstanden. Nie und nimmer kommt auf einen Einzelklger eine derart hohe Summe heraus im Verfahren gegen eine einzige Uni.

Ich behaupte mal die 5000 beziehen sich auf den vom Gericht festgelegten Streitwert, an dem sich die Gerichtskosten fr die Beteiligten orientieren..... Lass mich lgen - aber das sollten bei einem Streitwert von 5k etwa ~180-200 sein.

----------


## BanU

Hi Leute,

das Verfahren war vom WS 08/09.
Ich habe aber noch bevor es zu einem Ergebnis kam auch schon zum SS09 eine Klage gestartet. Vielleicht eine Vorahnung. Auf jeden Fall hat es zum WS nicht geklappt und ich denke nicht, dass sich zum SS etwas ndert an der Tatsache, dass Berlin angeblich seine Kapazitten ausgeschpft habe.

Ich klage zum 1.FS. Ich kann kaum einen meiner vorklinischen, zahnmedizinischen Scheine anerkennen lassen, um mich fr ein hheres Semester zu bewerben oder zu klagen.

Ich denke ich habe das dann mit den 5000 miverstanden... Schn fr die Allianz...

Ich bin bei KORTE in Berlin. Eigentlich hatte ich alles mit Herrn Korte ausgehandelt und pltzlich nachdem die Klage eingereicht war, war ein anderer Anwalt fr mich zustndig und nicht mehr der Chef. Die Kanzlei ist doof. Die machen einen Haufen Geld mit den Klagen, habe einen Platz ganz chic "unter den Linden" und nachdem die Vergtungsvereinbarung unterschrieben ist meldet sich nie wieder irgendwer bei einem. Immer kommt man nur durch bis zu den Bitches- die auch noch wchentlich wechseln- im Bro, die dich nie weiterleiten drfen. Und "Riehn", der Baba der Studienplatzklagen, ist nun auf der Seite der "Bsen", Anwalt der Charit. Ist doch auch voll egal eigentlich welcher Anwalt. Ist doch eh nur eine Glckssache, ob meinen Platz gelost bekommt oder nicht.

----------


## Xylamon

> @titin: welcher anwalt kann so viel hoffnung machen? weil, dass hier macht selbst fr das 2. fs wenig hoffnung. kannst mir auch per pm sagen.


In G sind jetzt auch alle Klger des 2. bzw. jetzt 3. Semesters an die Luft gesetzt worden, weil deren Klage in zweiter Instanz abgewiesen wurde.
Soweit ich es uni-intern mitbekommen habe, will die Uni G diese Linie weiterhin verfolgen.

----------


## Nils.

> Hi Leute,
> 
> das Verfahren war vom WS 08/09.
> Ich habe aber noch bevor es zu einem Ergebnis kam auch schon zum SS09 eine Klage gestartet. Vielleicht eine Vorahnung. Auf jeden Fall hat es zum WS nicht geklappt und ich denke nicht, dass sich zum SS etwas ndert an der Tatsache, dass Berlin angeblich seine Kapazitten ausgeschpft habe.


Missverstehe ich da etwas oder verklagst Du "nur" die Charit?

----------


## BanU

> Missverstehe ich da etwas oder verklagst Du "nur" die Charit?


Ne, schon richtig.
Verklage nur die Charit, da ich mit Mann, seiner Arbeit, meinem Baby, Wohnung und Stipendium doch ziemlich an Berlin gebunden bin.
Wei Du, ob ich im laufenden Verfahren meinen Anwalt wechseln kann?
So, I've to go on learning... Rigo Anatomie morje.

----------


## Robin06

> 09.04.2009: 16 Studienpltze Humanmedizin in Mnchen
> 
> Das Verwaltungsgericht Mnchen hat die MLU Mnchen verpflichtet, auerhalb der festgesetzten Kapazitt 16 Studienpltze im Studiengang Humanmedizin zum Wintersemester 2008/09, 1. Fachsemester, unter allen gerichtlichen Antragstellern zu verlosen. Einzelheiten erfahren unsere Mandanten im passwortgeschtzten Mandantenbereich.


http://www.studienplatz-klage.de/nac...in-in-muenchen

----------


## Nils.

> Ne, schon richtig.
> Verklage nur die Charit, da ich mit Mann, seiner Arbeit, meinem Baby, Wohnung und Stipendium doch ziemlich an Berlin gebunden bin.
> Wei Du, ob ich im laufenden Verfahren meinen Anwalt wechseln kann?
> So, I've to go on learning... Rigo Anatomie morje.


Dann verstehe ich das Problem nicht, was Du zu haben scheinst. Der Chefanwalt wird sich in den seltensten Fllen um Dich persnlich kmmern und desweiteren verspricht er ja keine Wunder.

----------


## Merle0711

Hallo Leute!
Also ich verstehe jeden der klagt
Ich werde zum WS 09/10 auch klagen.
Ich habe 07 Abi gemacht mit 2,2 eine Famulatur in einer MKG Praxis, Praktikum beim Zahnarzt und im Zahnlabor.
Im Moment studiere ich Bio
Bekannte von mir sind mit meinem Schnitt jetzt alle schon in Zahnmedizin reingekommen. Laufend hre ich hier von Leuten die mit sehr schlechten Rangpltzen pltzlich nachrcken und im Losverfahren werden Leute gezogen die nun wirklich nicht den NC haben. Ich bin frustriert und kann nur noch klagen-den TMS werde ich natrlich auch diese Jahr machen, aber wer wei wie viele diesen machen und ob ich nicht doch wieder aufgrund von Ranggleichheit rausgelost werde.
Dieses System ist einfach falsch!!!
Leute haltet durch
Viel Erfolg :Party:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> .. und im Losverfahren werden Leute gezogen die nun wirklich nicht den NC haben.


Und fr ne Sekunde dachte ich, das wre der Sinn eines Losverfahrens....

btw: Famulatur heit es nur, wenn man schon Student ist sonst
vielleicht eher Praktikum, oder klingt das zu trivial??

----------


## Nils.

> Ich bin frustriert und kann nur noch klagen-den TMS werde ich natrlich auch diese Jahr machen, aber wer wei wie viele diesen machen und ob ich nicht doch wieder aufgrund von Ranggleichheit rausgelost werde.


Du weisst aber, dass, wenn das Gericht die Klage anerkennt und dieser statt gibt, Du in ein Losverfahren kommst, das die weiteren Pltze unter den Klagenden auslost?

 :Grinnnss!:

----------


## pottmed

Na, ob das dann mit dem "NC" zu vereinbaren ist  :hmmm...:

----------


## M4tt1s

@ Merle

das soviele im Nachrckverfahren fr ZM noch reingekommen sind macht mir Mut  :Smilie:  Ich werd mich zum WS 09/10 ebenfalls fr ZM bewerben und da nur nach Note gehen also vermutlich Bad Homburg auf 1, dann Bonn, Kiel und kp was. Ich hab 08 Abi mit 2,0 gemacht, danach Pflegepraktikum, Sanitterausbildung und arbeite nun als Sani.
Dann wollte ich mglichst viele Scheine machen und mich in hhere FS einklagen. 
Was meint ihr? Krieg ich einen Platz fr ZM dies Wintersemester? Der NC steigt ja leider immer weiter  :Frown:

----------


## Titin

..........

----------


## Medi Freak

wenn sie was bernehmen, dann alles. die betonung liegt auf `wenn`. viele versicherungen haben diese klagen aus ihrem programm rausgenommen, weil es fr sie unrentabel ist. und die wenigen, die das noch decken, haben eine lange vorlaufzeit, sprich erst nach einiger zeit bernehmen sie die deckung.

fazit: auf deckung von kapazittsverfahren durch rsv wrde ich an deiner stelle nicht hoffen.

----------


## Nils.

Wobei der jeweilige Anwalt, vor dem ganzen Tamtam den Rechtsschutzvertrag prfen und Dir sagen kann, ob's bernommen wird oder nicht.

----------


## Medi Freak

Mal ehrlich, auch wenn euch da die Anwlte groe Chancen versprechen. Das ist aber nicht die Realitt. Wieviele Pltze gabs denn im letzten WS, die erklagt wurden? Soviele waren das nmlich nicht. Und selbst wenn jemand, sagen wir mal, 15 unis, was an sich ja schon viel ist, verklagt hat, waren die Chancen mehr als nur miserabel. Zum SS sind die Chancen doch ohnehin noch schlechter (ich wei, geht kaum noch schlechter). Da gabs letztes Jahr, wenn ich mich recht entsinne, insgesamt 5 Pltze, die erklagt wurden. Zudem muss man noch in Betracht ziehen, dass die Chancen von Sem. zu Sem. schlechter werden, d.h. zum kommenden WS wird es dann noch weniger erklagte Pltze geben, als es zum vergangenen WS gegeben hat. 

Ich glaube, die Unis haben den Kapazittsverfahren ein fr allemal einen Riegel vorgeschoben, weil sie gelernt haben, ihre Pltze durch regulre Studenten ausnahmslos zu besetzen.

----------


## housemd

reinklagen ist schwachsinn. die haben es doch verdient, dass Anwlte sie abzocken. und wenn man halt schlechter war als
2,5 - pech! dann halt ausland oder warten, dass sind wenigstens die die wirklich wollen.

----------


## Medi Freak

schlechter als 2,5? du bist wohl nicht ganz auf dem neuesten Stand, was?  :hmmm...: 

Der Beitrag oben von mir war keine Warnung, sondern ein gut gemeinter Rat. Spart euch lieber das Geld, denn das Klagen ist wirklich sehr teuer und wenn die Rechtsschutzversicherung, was doch recht wahrscheinlich ist, eure Klagen (max. 10 Unis) nicht deckt, dann knnt ihr zusehen, wie ihr das bezahlt, denn eure Antrge kann man zwar im Notfall zurcknehmen, das gilt allerdings nur fr die Gerichtskosten, die um 2/3 reduziert werden. Die Kosten der Gegenanwlte bleiben in jedem Fall bestehen. 

Fr diejenigen unter euch, die sich das leisten knnen und bei denen Geld nicht unbedingt eine Rolle spielt, ja fr die gilt mein Posting dann wohl nicht. Man kann es ja probieren, es ist eine Chance, wenn auch eine sehr kleine, an den Platz zu kommen.  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## housemd

Naja 2,5 war fuer mich die grenze mit der man viiieleicht ueber adhs bzw. ausbildung und adh und tms an was kommt - ffm, hamburg, ulm ...

----------


## Marina999

die kosten fr die gegenanwlte sind berschaubar und generell berall gleich hoch festgesetzt!!
es gibt nur eine bestimmte anzahl von unis die einen anwalt einschalten!dem kann man also auch gut entgegenkommen ,wenn man sich gut informiert!

ich denke,die meisten die hier so groe tne von sich geben wissen nicht mal ansatzweise wie die preiskalkulation bei einer studienplatzklage geregelt wird!

wobei ich zugeben muss,wer zum 1.semester klagt ist selber schuld,denn es stirbt da nicht einmal die hoffnung zuletzt ! ::-oopss: 

brigens,wenn man einen eilantrag rechtzeitig zurckzieht bezahlt man nur 1/3 der anfallenden kosten und es hngt auch immer von der hhe des streitwerts ab,der in der regel zwischen 2500 Euro und 5000 Euro liegt....
das hat nichts mit der verfahrensgebhr zu tun,die man am ende bezahlen muss!

----------


## Nils.

> wobei ich zugeben muss,wer zum 1.semester klagt ist selber schuld,denn es stirbt da nicht einmal die hoffnung zuletzt !


Und was sagst Du dann zu den normalen Losverfahren?

----------


## Medi Freak

> die kosten fr die gegenanwlte sind berschaubar und generell berall gleich hoch festgesetzt!!
> es gibt nur eine bestimmte anzahl von unis die einen anwalt einschalten!dem kann man also auch gut entgegenkommen ,wenn man sich gut informiert!
> 
> ich denke,die meisten die hier so groe tne von sich geben wissen nicht mal ansatzweise wie die preiskalkulation bei einer studienplatzklage geregelt wird!
> 
> wobei ich zugeben muss,wer zum 1.semester klagt ist selber schuld,denn es stirbt da nicht einmal die hoffnung zuletzt !
> 
> brigens,wenn man einen eilantrag rechtzeitig zurckzieht bezahlt man nur 1/3 der anfallenden kosten und es hngt auch immer von der hhe des streitwerts ab,der in der regel zwischen 2500 Euro und 5000 Euro liegt....
> das hat nichts mit der verfahrensgebhr zu tun,die man am ende bezahlen muss!


wenn man den antrag zurckzieht, muss man nur 1/3 der gerichtskosten bezahlen. das ist zutreffend. die kosten fr die gegenanwlte bleiben jedoch in jedem Fall bestehen, egal ob Antrag zurckgezogen oder nicht.

----------


## Marina999

> Und was sagst Du dann zu den normalen Losverfahren?


Wieviel kostet dich ne Postkarte frs Losverfahren?Kannst du das mit dem Preisleistungsverhltnis einer Klage zum 1. Semester vergleichen?Ich denke nicht!!


Wie ich schon beschrieben hatte,die Kosten der gegnerischen Anwlte bestehen,aber wenn man nur Unis verklagt,die keine Anwlte einschalten,bleibt am Ende nur die Summe fr eine Einstweilige Anordnung!Wer nicht wei,welche Unis das sind,hat sich wohl nicht richtig informiert! ::-oopss:

----------


## Medi Freak

Bei den Unis mit Gegenanwlten bestehen idR bessere Chancen als bei nicht anwaltlich vertretenen.

----------


## Titin

........

----------


## pottmed

Keine Ahnung ob das mglich ist, aber wenn Du zu viel Geld hast.... 


Sei froh, dass Du einen berhaupt einen Platz hast !

----------


## Ihmel

> Wei jemand ob es mglich ist einen durch die Klage erhaltenen Platz anzunehmen, aber die anderen Verfahren weiter laufen zu lassen, weil man eine andere Stadt bevorzugt?


Entweder du nimmst den Platz innerhalb von 3 Tagen an, oder du entscheidest dich zu warten und weiterhin auf dein Glck zu vertrauen. Falls du im weiteren Verlauf des Verfahrens noch einen Platz zugesichert bekommst, kannst du den natrlich auch annehmen. Ob die Chance wirklich so gro ist ein zweites mal gelost zu werden und ob das dann auch noch deine Wunschuni ist, lsst sich natrlich grob in Frage stellen  :Big Grin:  
Der zu erst geloste Platz ist auf jeden Fall futsch :P

----------


## Piiiep

Also, theoretisch gesehen ist das mglich, denke ich. Ich kenne nmlich jemanden, der zum 1. Semester so an 4 verschiedenen Unis einen Platz hat erklagen knnen....diese Person hatte allerdings schon ein paar Scheine (Chemie, Physik, Termi) gesammelt. Da das nicht die einzige Person ist, die ich mit eingeklagtem Studienplatz kenne, frage ich mich, wie ihr alle zu der MEinung kommt, dass das chancenlos ist....  :Smilie:

----------


## Titin

@ Ihmel & Piiiep

.............

----------


## Medi Freak

gibts hier jemanden der sich zum ws 08 in leipzig eingeklagt hat und nachtauschen mchte? hinweis: es geht um medizin und ihr drft in leipzig bisher keinen schein gemacht haben!!! schreibt mir ne pers. nachricht oder hier rein.

----------


## Shinchan

handelt es sich bei dir um nen voll oder teistudienplatz??

----------


## Medi Freak

Teilstudienplatz

----------


## Shinchan

Hi leute

hab nen teilstudienplatz in leipzig erhalten ey ich bin baff....das ist soo cool...
da juckt mich die ablehnung von gttingen nicht im geringsten hehehe

----------


## Marina999

> Hi leute
> 
> hab nen teilstudienplatz in leipzig erhalten ey ich bin baff....das ist soo cool...
> da juckt mich die ablehnung von gttingen nicht im geringsten hehehe



hast du den teilstudienplatz in leipzig durch klage erhalten??
hab auch ne absage aus gttingen erhalten....

----------


## Medi Freak

er hat zum 2. fachsemester geklagt

----------


## Marina999

Diese Woche werden viele Studienplatzklagen entschieden,da jetzt die Zahlen der tatschlich eingeschriebenen Studenten bei den Verwaltungsgerichten vorliegen.....
Wir knnen gespannt sein,wer noch eine Zusage bekommt.....
Klagt jemand in Gttingen???

----------


## Medi Freak

darf ich die ergebnisse schon sagen?

auer in tbingen, wo es einen vergleich mit 4 oder 5 pltzen gibt, werden nirgendwo sonst pltze erklagt werden. war letztes SS auch so und das wird auch kommendes so sein.

----------


## Kiana

Ah du bist wohl besonders gut informiert,wie es scheint.....

----------


## pottmed

Nicht besonders gut informiert, aber das sind die Ergebnisse vom letzten Sommersemester und mit einer positiven Verbesserung ist eher nicht zu rechnen.

----------


## Medi Freak

genau und es ist eher mit einer verschlechterung zu rechnen ^^

aber ich mag diese neunmalklugen klger, die dem anwalt alles glauben..nur weiter so, ihr werdets frher oder spter schon merken  :hmmm...:

----------


## Titin

> darf ich die ergebnisse schon sagen?
> 
> auer in tbingen, wo es einen vergleich mit 4 oder 5 pltzen gibt, werden nirgendwo sonst pltze erklagt werden. war letztes SS auch so und das wird auch kommendes so sein.


.........

----------


## Medi Freak

jo, 1.FS Humanmedizin meine ich

----------


## Titin

...........

----------


## Marina999

> jo, 1.FS Humanmedizin meine ich


Wer ist schon so einflltig und klagt zum 1.Semester??
Du musst dich schon richtig ausdrcken,wenn du verstanden werden willst  :hmmm...: 

Klagt hier berhaupt jemand zum hheren Semester???Scheint mir irgendwie nicht der Fall zu sein.... :Nixweiss:

----------


## Medi Freak

zum 1. fachsem klagen viel viel mehr als genug leute und die mitleser hier im thread klagen grtenteils frs 1. deshalb bezog sich meine aussage auch darauf...

----------


## Titin

> Klagt hier berhaupt jemand zum hheren Semester???Scheint mir irgendwie nicht der Fall zu sein....


............

----------


## Mysterious

Hat sich jemand fr Pharmazie eingeklagt ? Wie sind die Chancen ? Muss man unbedingt mit Anwalt klagen oder reicht auch ein Widerspruch aus....?

Wre ber jede Antwort dankbar.  :Smilie:

----------


## pottmed

geh nach sterreich, da kannst Du Pharmazie sofort anfangen, ohne Klage und ohne Test  :hmmm...:

----------


## Robin06

Warum fr Phamazie in DE einklagen??? Im Sommeremeser ists doch weitesgehenden Zulassungsfrei -> http://www.zvs.de/NC/SoSe2009/001/Ad...dH_2_Pharm.htm
 :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## pottmed

Stimmt eigentlich  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Mysterious

ich will in hamburg studieren, woanders ist es absolut nicht mglich. habe mittlerweile 3 WS aber wenn ich in HH angenommen werden will, muss ich eine DN von 1,8 vorweisen, der ich allerdings weit entfernt bin !! daher fragte ich, ob sich jmd in Pharmazie eingeklagt hat.

----------


## Pretender999

Hey!

Habe einen Studienplatz in Gttingen gekriegt!!!!Ich kann es immer noch nicht fassen..... ::-oopss: 

Wie verhlt man sich jetzt am besten?Hat jemand Erfahrung damit?Wie findet man schnell Anschluss??

Hat noch jemand einen Platz in Gttingen gekriegt?Vllt knnte man sich ja austauschen....

----------


## Demisz

hast du zum ws 08/09 geklagt @pretender999?

----------


## Pretender999

> hast du zum ws 08/09 geklagt @pretender999?



Nein zum SS 09 Humanmedizin.......

----------


## pottmed

Herzlichen Glckwunsch  :Grinnnss!:  Gttingen ist eine tolle Stadt und die Uni ist eh super...

----------


## jenny84

Glckwunsch auch von mir Pretender999!!
In welches Semester hast du dich denn eingeklagt?

----------


## Pretender999

> Glckwunsch auch von mir Pretender999!!
> In welches Semester hast du dich denn eingeklagt?



Im dritten Semester....

Es haben wohl noch etliche im ersten und weniger im 2. und 3. Semester einen Platz gekriegt...wer auch dort geklagt hat kann mir ne PN mit seinem Namen schicken,dem kann ich dann sagen,ob er einen Platz gekriegt hat oder nicht...das VG Gttingen schreibt ja immer aller Namen aller Klger beim Beschluss auf.... :Aufgepasst!:

----------


## Medi Freak

glckwunsch auch von mir.
mich wrde interessieren wieviele pltze es frs 1. FS human gab

----------


## Nils.

Ich will jetzt keinen auf Spielverderber machen oder sonst wie schlechte Stimmung verbreiten, aber ist Gttinge nicht verdammt unsicher mit den erfolgreichen Klagen?

Dass sie einen nmlich bis zum 3.FS rausklagen wollen?

----------


## laslo

Hallo!

Ich habe mein Abi fast fertig und mchte unbedingt Zahnmedizin an der Charit studieren. Meint ihr knnte ich mit der Studienplatzklage an mein Studienplatz kommen? Mein Abi wird so 2,0, also zu schlecht fr den herkmmlichen Weg  :Traurig: 

Auf http://www.just-study.com/studienplatzklage findet man z.B. nur allgemeine Ausfhrungen. Ich wrde es aber gern fr Zahnmedizin wissen.

Wichtig ist mir, dass ich aber in Berlin bleiben kann und nicht in eine andere Stadt oder etwa ins Ausland muss!!!

Was meint ihr???

Danke vorab und liebe Gre

----------


## Raffael86

hallo zusammen, 
ich habe Interessere an einer Klage und mchte wissen welche Kosten auf mich zukommen wrden wenn ich sagen wir zwischen 3-4 Unis verklagen mchte.

Bei was fr Kanzleien habt ihr das machen lassen ???Das es sich um Verwaltungsrecht handelt wei ich.
Was habt ihr fr eine Anwaltliche Erstberatung gezahlt ??

Und in etwa welche Preise erwarten mich.

Gibt es spezielle Kanzleien die sich auf soetwas spezialisiert haben ??

Mfg

----------


## pottmed

Ja, es gibt einige spezialisierte Kanzleien, einfach mal "Kapazittsklage" googlen. 

Im Prinzip kann das aber auch jeder Anwalt fr Verwaltungsrecht machen, er muss halt nur alle Fristen etc. genau kennen, daher empfiehlt sich dann doch wieder ein Spezialanwalt fr Studienplatzrecht. 

Die Kosten variieren und es kommt auch auf die Unis an die Du verklagst. Im brigen solltest Du dir darber bewusst sein,dass die Chancen einen Platz fr Humanmedizin zu bekommen, sehr gering sind. Du kaufst dir nur zustzliche Loschancen und bist bei Weitem nicht der Einzige der klagt.

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

@rafael - hab dir eine nachricht mit einige Tipp's pr PM geschrieben, schau also mal bei deinen Privaten Nachrichten

----------


## Nils.

Von wem werden eigentlich nochmal nach siegreicher Klage die Pltze verlost? Uni, Gericht, Anwlte selbst?

Und wei jemand wie das fr's SS 09 in Kln und Mnster aussieht?

----------


## Robin06

Wer in Kln klagt kann auch einem Obdachlosen das Geld schenken oder es in den Ofen legen...

----------


## Medi Freak

pltze werden idr von der uni selbst verlost.

in mnster kannste es auch vergessen...tbingen wirds wohl nen vergleich geben...wer klagt is eh nich mehr zu retten und frs ss erst recht lol...

----------


## Nils.

Hat ja jetzt jeder begriffen, wie dmlich Du Klagen findest..

----------


## kra-

Es sind ja gar nicht so viele Klger in diesem Jahr. Hab jetzt was von ~400 gelesen.
16 Vollstudienpltze hat es in Gttingen frs 1.FS HM gegeben.

----------


## pottmed

Da hast Du immerhin ein 4 prozentige Chance einen Platz zu bekommen  :hmmm...:

----------


## kra-

Och, ich hab schon lange einen. Dachte nur es interessiert vllt jemanden. ;)

----------


## DeSeal

Hallo,

ich habe aus Verzweiflung ebenfalls geklagt. Habe 2005 mein Abi im Saarland gemacht mit der DN 3,0. Also besteht kaum Hoffnung, regulr an einen Studienplatz zu kommen.
Mein Vertrauen in die ZVS habe ich zwischenzeitlich auch verloren, die Wartezeit steigt ja immer mehr ins Utopische.

Habe jetzt zum SS die Unis Berlin, Kln, Mnster und Gieen verklagt, die Entscheidungen stehen alle noch aus.
Eine Freundin von mir hat bei der selben Kanzlei geklagt und hat jetzt einen Platz in Gttingen bekommen, weshalb ich etwas Hoffnung habe, dass es bei mir auch klappt innerhalb dieses Jahres.

Die Kosten fr die 4 Verfahren haben sich auf 1570 Euro belaufen, kein Pappenstiel, aber wenn es dafr klappt: sei's drum...

Sollte es nicht klappen, werden zum WS 16 weitere Verfahren starten, ich will einfach nicht mehr warten und die Zeit totschlagen!

Gru

DeSeal

----------


## Nils.

> Es sind ja gar nicht so viele Klger in diesem Jahr. Hab jetzt was von ~400 gelesen.
> 16 Vollstudienpltze hat es in Gttingen frs 1.FS HM gegeben.



Ich habe den Beschluss vom Verwaltungsgericht Gttingen hier, es sind 424. Hab da jetzt auch eigentlich mit tausenden von Leuten gerechnet, nach Horrorstorys u.a. aus diesem Forum.

----------


## pottmed

Naja, zum Wintersemester sind es schon bedeutend mehr. Als ich geklagt habe waren es immer 2000-2500. Das war WS 04/05

----------


## Linda.1001

Sommersemster 2009 - Giessen - Zahnmedizin 0 Pltze  :Nixweiss:  :kotzen:

----------


## Swiffer

Servus.

Viel diskutierter Thread hier, nicht schlecht. Da hng ich gleich mal eine essentielle Frage an, die ich hier bisher vermisst habe:

Wo finde ich eine bersicht, wieviele Studienpltze an welcher Uni wann erklagt wurden und wieviele Klger auf der anderen Seiten anstanden?

..., welche Uni mit einem eigenen Anwalt aufwartet (Prozesskosten!)?

..., an welchen Unis per Los, an welchen per DN oder WZ entschieden wird?

Wer was wei, raus damit, und wenn auch nur jeder eine kleine Info abgeben kann. Ich sortier notfalls alle Infos zusammen und schreib sie euch dann bersichtlich auf. 

Benni

----------


## Titin

> Servus.
> 
> Viel diskutierter Thread hier, nicht schlecht. Da hng ich gleich mal eine essentielle Frage an, die ich hier bisher vermisst habe:
> 
> Wo finde ich eine bersicht, wieviele Studienpltze an welcher Uni wann erklagt wurden und wieviele Klger auf der anderen Seiten anstanden?
> 
> ..., welche Uni mit einem eigenen Anwalt aufwartet (Prozesskosten!)?
> 
> ..., an welchen Unis per Los, an welchen per DN oder WZ entschieden wird?
> ...


...........

----------


## Medi Freak

> Servus.
> 
> Viel diskutierter Thread hier, nicht schlecht. Da hng ich gleich mal eine essentielle Frage an, die ich hier bisher vermisst habe:
> 
> Wo finde ich eine bersicht, wieviele Studienpltze an welcher Uni wann erklagt wurden und wieviele Klger auf der anderen Seiten anstanden?
> 
> ..., welche Uni mit einem eigenen Anwalt aufwartet (Prozesskosten!)?
> 
> ..., an welchen Unis per Los, an welchen per DN oder WZ entschieden wird?
> ...


alsoich hab einiges an klageerfahrung und verfge demnach auch ber die gesuchten informationen. fr ein kleines entgelt wreich bereit, ber icq auskunft zu geben ;)

----------


## Linda.1001

> alsoich hab einiges an klageerfahrung und verfge demnach auch ber die gesuchten informationen. fr ein* kleines entgelt* wreich bereit, ber icq auskunft zu geben ;)


ist das dein Ernst?  ::-oopss:

----------


## Trianna

Auch ich schliee mich an: Im Ernst?? ^^

Wie krass ^^

----------


## Nils.

Wie viele Pltze erklagt wurden, kann man u.a. hier lesen:
http://www.studienplatz-klage.de/

Bzw. in den jeweiligen Gerichtszetteln.

Z.B. gab es in SS 09 bei Gttingen in HM 424 Klger und 16 erklagte Pltze.

----------


## Linda.1001

Steht das unter Nachrichten? Die Option Gerichtsbltter finde ich nicht als solche.

Aber danke, die Website ist echt ne Hilfestellung.

----------


## Nils.

Gerichtsbltter kriegt's Du auch nur, wenn Du geklagt hast.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Medi Freak

> Auch ich schliee mich an: Im Ernst?? ^^
> 
> Wie krass ^^



Klar im Ernst, ich kann alle seine Fragen beantworten, die er hat  :Smilie:

----------


## Dense

> Klar im Ernst, ich kann alle seine Fragen beantworten, die er hat


Bei deinem offensichtlich ernst gemeinten Hang zur Geldschneiderei solltest du dich vielleicht lieber in Jura einklagen...  ::-oopss:   :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Medi Freak

Nicht ntig, dafr htte mein Abischnitt ausgereicht...aber warum Geldschneiderei? Ich mchte nicht wissen, was es kosten wrde, wenn er die Infos, die er von mir bekommen wrde, von einem Anwalt erhalten wrde...

----------


## Linda.1001

Du weisst aber schon, dass die ASTA Hamburg sowas fr lau anbietet oder?


In Jura kommt _fast_ jeder rein, der NC ist da nicht so hart dazu msste man sich nicht einklagen....

----------


## Nils.

> Nicht ntig, dafr htte mein Abischnitt ausgereicht...aber warum Geldschneiderei? Ich mchte nicht wissen, was es kosten wrde, wenn er die Infos, die er von mir bekommen wrde, von einem Anwalt erhalten wrde...



Es ist Anwlten gesetzlich verboten kostenlose Ratschlge zu geben, die ber Allgemeines hinausgehen, dennoch denke ich, dass n Anwalt dafr nichts berechnen wrde.

----------


## Medi Freak

wenn du ihm bereits das mandat erteilt hast,knntest du recht haben.

----------


## Trianna

Ja so oder so finde ich es halt derb, hier in einem solchen Forum fr sein Wissen Geld zu verlangen...

----------


## Medi Freak

genauso derb ist es, wenn anwlte, um mandanten zu gewinnen, diese bewusst anlgen und falsche versprechungen machen, was die erfolgsaussichten einer solchen klage anbelangt.

----------


## Trianna

Natrlich.

Aber das ist ja dennoch kein Vergleich. Und du bist auch kein Anwalt. Aber nun ja, ist ja eure Sache..

So oder so finde ich das Prinzip Geben und Nehmen losgelst von der monitren Seite her einfach schicker (gerade da wir hier eben im "privaten" Rahmen sind und dies keine Businessplattform ist)

----------


## Nils.

> wenn du ihm bereits das mandat erteilt hast,knntest du recht haben.



Ein guter Anwalt, macht das vorher. Nicht, wenn er Dich schon als Mandant hat. Und wer irgendwas unterschreibt, ohne sich vorher zu informieren, ist selber schuld.

----------


## Medi Freak

hast du mal genau gelesen, was er wissen will? er will u.a. eine aufstellung darber,wieviele pltz e in derletzten zeit erklagt wurden. also ich glaube kaum,dass sowas bei den vorabinformationen dabei ist...

----------


## Trianna

Vielleicht hast du ja Glck und er gibt dir was..

----------


## Linda.1001

> hast du mal genau gelesen, was er wissen will? er will u.a. eine aufstellung darber,wieviele pltz e in derletzten zeit erklagt wurden. also ich glaube kaum,dass sowas bei den vorabinformationen dabei ist...




einfach das jeweilige Verwaltungsgericht anrufen und fertig

----------


## Titin

.........

----------


## ninita

Hi!
Klage auch noch zum 2.FS,.. allerdings ZM.
Bei mir sind noch Jena, Dresden und Mnchen offen.
In Hannover gab es keine Pltze und in Leipzig wurd ich leider nich gelost :grrrr....: 
Wie siehts bei euch anderen denn so aus??

LG
ninita

----------


## dante

Hallo Leute,

ist hier vielleicht auch noch jemand, der so wie ich unbedingt Zahnmedizin studieren mchte und dies ber die Studienplatzklage versucht? Mein 2,2er Schnitt reicht natrlich nicht aus fr den normalen Weg :Traurig: 

Mein Bruder hat sich schon vor 3 Jahren eingeklagt (Humanmedizin), bei der Kanzlei Korte Rechtsanwlte. Auch ich versuche es hier zum WS. Bei meinem Bruder hat es damals gut geklappt, zwar hat er das Semester deutlich spter begonnen, aber es luft ganz gut.

Ich klage gegen die Charite, Uni Leipzig, Dresden, Rostock und Greifswald und es muss einfach klappen. Andernfalls wre ich echt deprimiert.

Was habt ihr fr Erfahrungen mit der Studienplatzklage gemacht? Vielleich auch jemand an den UNis?

Kennt ihr noch ne Mglichkeit fr mich, sollte es mit dem Klagen nicht klappen?

Gre an euch...

----------


## Nils.

Wartesemester sammeln, Losverfahren, TMS, Uni-eigene Bewerbungen mitmachen, sterreich, Ungarn, Holland usw.

Gibt zu jedem Begriff mehr als ein Thema hier im Forum.

----------


## mcc

> Hey,
> noch Klger zum 2. FS hier? Welche Unis stehen bei euch noch aus, bzw. wo hat es (auch) nicht geklappt?



Hey,ich habs geschafft, hab nen endgltigen Vollplatz in Tbingen zum 2.FS bekommen!!!

----------


## Linda.1001

> Hey,ich habs geschafft, hab nen endgltigen Vollplatz in Tbingen zum 2.FS bekommen!!!


 :Party:  Herzlichen Glckwunsch!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Dr.Tommy

hallo,
habe bereits zum WS und SS ohne erfolg geklagt. berlge mir ein letztes mal dieses zu tun. bin ein bisschen aus der materie drauen und wollte daher fagen, ob es sich berhaupt noch lohnt, oder die chancen noch geringer als frher geworden sind??

----------


## Medi Freak

chancen sind noch schlechter geworden

----------


## Nils.

Was bist Du eigentlich fr Einer?

Du willst berall mitsabbeln, hast mal n Studienplatz, mal keinen, dann werden da irgendwelche Kinderfragen gestellt..

----------


## Medi Freak

kann ich was fr deine sch... laune du depressiver krankenpfleger?  :hmmm...: 

und nun wieder OT please!

----------


## Nils.

Ich bin weder depressiv, noch Krankenpfleger. Ich wunder mich nur, wieso Du zu Allem ne Meinung hast.

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Ich wunder mich nur, wieso Du zu Allem ne Meinung hast.


Nicht wundern, sowas begegnet dir im Studium noch ohne Ende........ :hmmm...:

----------


## mcc

leute leute, mal zurck zum Thema... ich wrde jedem empfehlen, wenn man einen Quereinstieg versuchen will, dies ber eine Klage zu versuchen, wenn man sich nur ins 2. FS einstufen lassen kann, denn da direkt von den Unis genommen zu werden, ist ungefhr so wahrscheinlich, wie ein 6er im Lotto... 
Bei mir hat es nach 1 erfolglosem Klagesemester per Anwalt jetzt geklappt und ich bin superglcklich, besser htte es nicht laufen knnen! 
So traurig wie es ist, aber wenn man geld hat, kann man sich wohl auch ber den Anwalt einen Studienplatz "kaufen"  :Frown:  

Anders sieht die Geschichte wohl aus, wenn man sich ins 3. oder 4. FS einstufen lassen kann, ich denke da ist es leichter, direkt von den Unis genommen zu werden. Hier habe ich jedoch keine Erfahrungen... 



Liebe gre!!

----------


## -Pluto-

Sorry,
meine persnliche Meinung ist, dass es ne sauerei ist sich reinzuklagen.

Andere haben fr das Abi geschufftet und ihr bestes gegeben!!!
Und dann gibt es Leute die nicht so viel gemacht haben, ein schlechteres Abi haben und sich reinklagen.

Geld reigert die Welt- was fr ne schweinerei :P

Aber da kann ich nichts machen.

Revolution, revolution,......

Unfair unfair unfair, naja werdet hat glcklich mit dem erschlichenem Studienplatz, aber behaltet im Hinterkopf wie andere fr ihr Abi gearbeitet haben und andere fr den Studienplatz warten!!

----------


## Medi Freak

chancen frs 3. und 4. aufgrund der konkurrenz um wenig pltze (die entstehen ja nur, wenn jemand mit dem studium aufhrt, sich nicht rckmeldet) hnlich gering. wie immer halt ;)

----------


## Medi Freak

> Sorry,
> meine persnliche Meinung ist, dass es ne sauerei ist sich reinzuklagen.
> 
> Andere haben fr das Abi geschufftet und ihr bestes gegeben!!!
> Und dann gibt es Leute die nicht so viel gemacht haben, ein schlechteres Abi haben und sich reinklagen.
> 
> Geld reigert die Welt- was fr ne schweinerei :P
> 
> Aber da kann ich nichts machen.
> ...


genau, is ne sauerei, nech?  :hmmm...:  *heul* mahahahhaaha

----------


## Dr.Tommy

hat denn jemad in der letzten zeit berhaupt einen platz frs erste semester erklagen knnen.  muss mich nmlich bald fr ein evt.  klageverfahren entscheiden

----------


## Medi Freak

iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiichhhhhhhhhhhhhhh  hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ! :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## Dr.Tommy

glckwunsch
 ::-dance: 
wooooooooo? und wie viele unis hast du verklagt??

----------


## Medi Freak

...blop

----------


## ZDL

> Sorry,
> meine persnliche Meinung ist, dass es ne sauerei ist sich reinzuklagen.
> 
> Andere haben fr das Abi geschufftet und ihr bestes gegeben!!!
> Und dann gibt es Leute die nicht so viel gemacht haben, ein schlechteres Abi haben und sich reinklagen.
> 
> Geld reigert die Welt- was fr ne schweinerei :P
> 
> Aber da kann ich nichts machen.
> ...


Naja, immerhin wurde fr das Geld fr die Klage hart geschufftet.  :Grinnnss!: 

Aber du weit ja, die bsen Klger werden direkt bestraft: Es gibt spezielle Matrikelnummern, anhand derer jeder Prfer die bsen Eindringlinge sofort enttarnen kann und die Verachtung der Kommilitonen ist auch sicher . ::-oopss:

----------


## Loui

Vorallem verliert man doch mindestens ein Semester, im Normalfall ja sogar zwei.
Gut, wer ansonsten mit einer Wartezeit von fnf Jahren rechnen muss, ist da natrlich noch besser dran.
Ich wrde das nicht als Sauerei bezeichnen, es gibt doch auch Leute denen viel daran liegt Medizin studieren zu knnen, und auch sicher gute rzte werden, nur leider nicht ber das passende 1,0 Abi verfgen.

----------


## Nils.

> Sorry,
> meine persnliche Meinung ist, dass es ne sauerei ist sich reinzuklagen.
> 
> Andere haben fr das Abi geschufftet und ihr bestes gegeben!!!
> Und dann gibt es Leute die nicht so viel gemacht haben, ein schlechteres Abi haben und sich reinklagen.
> 
> Geld reigert die Welt- was fr ne schweinerei :P
> 
> Aber da kann ich nichts machen.
> ...


Irgendwo muss man sich ja durchsetzen knnen.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## -Pluto-

Aber man kann sich durch eigene Leistung durchsetzen.

Fr seine Ziele ehrenhaft eintreten und warten, Ausbildung machen andere Wege gehen. 
Oh NEIN, aber doch keinen Anwalt anheuern, der einen reinboxt- auf der Grundlage GELD!!!!

Ist denn alles kuflich, was ist nur mit den Menschen passiert.
Geld hier- Geld da, es schreit nach einer moralischen Revolution, Gleichberechtigung fr alle, schenkt den Menschen aus der 3. Welt die Millionen.

Ops jetzt schweife ich ab. Trotzdem ist es eine schwinerei :P

Ach ja ihr da drauen, die sich reingeklagt haben sprt meine Verachtung (gemischt mit Neid,aber mit EHRE)!!!!!

----------


## RSB

Was war nochmal Toleranz?

----------


## -Pluto-

Etwas, was man sich mit Geld nicht kaufen kann, man verdient es sich :P

----------


## RSB

wenn wir dich nicht htten  ::-stud:

----------


## Linda.1001

> ...., man verdient es sich :P


genauso wie den Respekt anderer Leute, den kann man sich auch durch Provokation und dumme Sprche nicht 'erkaufen'.  ::-oopss: 

sorry, aber mit nem frischen Abi (das, wie ich gelesen habe ja auch nicht so berauschend ist) und noch keinem Studienplatz, wrd ich mich doch mal nen bisschen zurckhalten, meinst du nicht?

----------


## Medi Freak

Pluto is ne Witzfigur...

----------


## -Pluto-

Gut ich nehm eure Anischten zur Kenntnis.
Aber es ist meine Meinung, die ich jawohl noch vertreten darf.

----------


## Medi Freak

klar darfst du deine Meinung sagen, aber dann darfst du dich nicht daran stren, wenn du Gegenwind bekommst ;)

ich glaube kaum, dass jemand, der klagen will, davor abgeschreckt wird, was die Profs oder Mitstudenten darber sagen knnten. Jeder ist sich selbst der nchste und wird alles tun, so das Geld vorhanden ist, um sich seinen Traum zu verwirklichen. :Top:

----------


## -Pluto-

Hey,
wir haben ja alle hier dasselbe Ziel, von daher kann es schon einiges nachempfinden.
Ich wollte ja auch nur meine Meinung kund tun und niemanden persnlich angreifen. 

Wenn ich Gegenwind bekommen ist es mir egal, denn es wird immer jemand geben, der anders denkt!!!

@ Linda
so frisch ist mein Abi au nicht mehr Abi 08. Naja ich bin mit meinem Abi zufrieden, hab mein Bestes gegeben und 1,8 ist ja noch gut- find ich. Vlt nicht ausreichend, aber immer noch gut. Wie gemein, jetzt krieg ich leichte Minderwertigkeitskomplexe  :Frown:

----------


## Pyrotes

Ich gebe da Pluto recht. 

Ich kann jeden verstehen, der versucht, sich einzuklagen.
Aber der Staat diese Mglichkeit zulsst, ist fr mich ein Unding. 
Denn klagen kann sich nicht jeder leisten und begnstigt wohlhabendere Menschen, sich einen Studienplatz so erkaufen zu knnen. Diese Art der Selektion empfinde ich einfach als unfair.
Es ist eben eine Tr, die nur manchen offen steht, vielen nicht. 
Und vor allem kotzen mich Anwlte an, die sich damit einen Reibach machen, und den nicht zu knapp. 

Sowieso: Pro Aufnahmetest als alleiniges Kriterium  :Smilie:

----------


## Medi Freak

ich stimme dir da bedingt zu. aber was im leben ist schon fair? warum ist derjenige schwerkrank der andere nicht? etc pp da lassen sich viele solche flle konstruieren. was die anwlte angeht, es stimmt, die verdienen sich dumm und dmlich, zumindest viele von denen. aber auch die anwlte der unis verdienen einen haufen geld damit.
ich nenne mal ein beispiel: an der charite berlin entstehen bei einer klage doppelte gegn anwaltskosten. das sind pro klger 1000 euro. jeder kann sich ausrechnen, wieviel dieser anwalt an kohle einsteckt.

----------


## Linda.1001

> Und vor allem kotzen mich Anwlte an, die sich damit einen Reibach machen, und den nicht zu knapp.



Da kann ich dir allerdings nur Recht geben....

----------


## der micha

> an der charite berlin entstehen bei einer klage doppelte gegn anwaltskosten. das sind pro klger 1000 euro. jeder kann sich ausrechnen, wieviel dieser anwalt an kohle einsteckt.


ist ja regelrecht skandals  :Aufgepasst!: 
wrd mich interessieren ob sich jeder hier noch einklagen wrde wenn der anwalt gar das zehnfache verlangen wrde - schliesslich gehts ja um die selbstverwirklichung eines jeden und die traumerfllung.
da drften 10...20.000 tacken doch nix sein  :bhh:

----------


## Medi Freak

da sieht man dass du nichtmal einen hundeschiss an ahnung von der materie hast. wieviel ein anwalt verlangen kann, ist von bundesland zu bundesland anders. das ist genau festgelegt. deshalb ergeben sich anwaltskosten in unterschiedlicher hhe.

----------


## runderling

@ medifreak

ist diese Fkalsprache eigentlich ntig? Eigentlich knntest du deinen Unmut oder Kritik auch mit einem normalen Sprachgebrauch kundtun, sorry, kommt mir vor wie im Kindergarten!

----------


## -Pluto-

Ich wei nicht wieso, aber ich hab ein bestimmtes Bild im Kopf.

>Also ich hol mir ne Visa Karte und kauf mir den Studienplatz ein!!!

Ich finds sowieso total cool, dass in dem Heft von der ZVS total viele Anzeigen von Anwlten drinnen is. Bestimmt finaziert sich die ZVS durch diese Einnahmen ;/ 

Naja jedem das SEINE!!!

----------


## Linda.1001

> >Also ich hol mir ne Visa Karte und kauf mir den Studienplatz ein!!!



Vielleicht solltest du dich etwas besser informieren, bevor du hier wild rumpostest!

Um eine Visa Karte zu bekommen, ist eine bestimmte Bonitt Vorraussetzung, wenn man  von serisen Bankunternehmen ausgeht.....also bitte!


Und Klagen, die ber den Rechtsanwalt abgewickelt werden, kosten z.T. *5 stellige* Betrge, also bitte: *INFORMIER DICH*. Danke.  :Top:

----------


## Cilo

> da sieht man dass du nichtmal einen hundeschiss an ahnung von der materie hast. wieviel ein anwalt verlangen kann, ist von bundesland zu bundesland anders. das ist genau festgelegt. deshalb ergeben sich anwaltskosten in unterschiedlicher hhe.


Nun das war aber auch nichts ! Es gibt eine Bundesgebhrenordnung fr Anwlte, die gilt fr alle. Es wird entweder nach Streitwert ( 2500 oder 5000 fr ein Verfahren, dass sehen die Gerichte unterschiedlich) abgerechnet oder der Anwalt schliet vorher eine Vergtungsvereinbarung mit seinem Klienten. Damit, in welchem Bundesland man klagt oder aus welchem Bundesland der Anwalt kommt hat das Ganze also nun wirklich rein gar nicht zu tun.

----------


## Medi Freak

oh doch, das hat es. berlin und halle zB hatten den gleichen streitwert. trotzdem durfte der anwalt der charite doppelte anwaltskosten verlangen, weil in berlin bei einer klage sozusagen 2 teilklagen entstehen: eine hauptsacheklage und noch eine, deren namen mir gerade nicht einfllt. also informier dich genauer, bevor du hier mich zu berichtigen versuchst.

----------


## der micha

und das hat dir dein anwalt nich gesagt, dass es quasi vorausprogrammiert ist, doppelt zu bezahlen wegen doppelter sach(k)lage? 
da htte dich wohl dein anwalt genauer informieren mssen :P

----------


## Medi Freak

ganz genau, das hat er dezent verschwiegen. er meinte nur, dass die charite von einem gegenanwalt vertreten wird. aber mal ehrlich...wenn der anwalt immer die wahrheit sagen wrde, dann wre das schlecht frs geschft.

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> oh doch, das hat es. berlin und halle zB hatten den gleichen streitwert. trotzdem durfte der anwalt der charite doppelte anwaltskosten verlangen, weil in berlin bei einer klage sozusagen 2 teilklagen entstehen: eine hauptsacheklage und noch eine, deren namen mir gerade nicht einfllt. also informier dich genauer, bevor du hier mich zu berichtigen versuchst.



Na du bist ja ein ganz Schlauer - logisch, dass zwei Verfahren ( das eine heit brigens einstweilige Anordnung und das andere ist das Hauptsacheverfahren) mehr kosten, als eins. Dass dies nun aber rein gar nichts mit unterschiedlichen Anwaltskosten in den Bundeslndern zu tun, wie von dir behauptet, liegt dabei doch auf der Hand.

----------


## Medi Freak

achja? an was solls denn sonst liegen? meinste in halle gibts diese 2 klagen nicht?!

----------


## IslaVista

Hat jemand in kiel frs 2. FS Humanmed geklagt? Wenn ja, welchen DN habt ihr?

----------


## Medicus90

Hab mal ne Frage. Wer kann sich denn berhaupt ins 2. Semester einklagen? Was muss man da vorher gemacht haben, damit das erste anerkannt wird?

----------


## IslaVista

Das geht als Quereinsteiger zum Beispiel.

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> Hab mal ne Frage. Wer kann sich denn berhaupt ins 2. Semester einklagen? Was muss man da vorher gemacht haben, damit das erste anerkannt wird?


du musst drei groe Scheine oder zwei kleine und zwei groe Scheine haben, die reichst du beim zustndigen Landesprfungsamt ein, dieses bescheinigt dir dann ein Semester HM, dann kannst du dich bei allen Uni's als Quereinsteigen auf einen Studienplatz im 2. Semester in Medzin bewerben ( und natrlich auch darauf klagen )

----------


## IslaVista

> Hat jemand in kiel frs 2. FS Humanmed geklagt? Wenn ja, welchen DN habt ihr?


Keiner??

----------


## Medi Freak

mal ne frage, die hier in diesem thread noch nicht aufgetaucht ist. wann kann eigtl jemand aufs 3. fachsemester humanmedizin klagen? kein quereinsteiger, da die ja nur bis zum 2. klagen knnen (zuumindest gabs hier keinen, der aufs 3. klagen konnte) und auch keine leute, die in medizin immatrikuliert sind (glaube ich)., denn ihnen fehlt das sog "rechtsschutzbedrfnis", da sie ja einen platz bereits haben.

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> mal ne frage, die hier in diesem thread noch nicht aufgetaucht ist. wann kann eigtl jemand aufs 3. fachsemester humanmedizin klagen? kein quereinsteiger, da die ja nur bis zum 2. klagen knnen (zuumindest gabs hier keinen, der aufs 3. klagen konnte) und auch keine leute, die in medizin immatrikuliert sind (glaube ich).


Wenn man gengend Scheine hat kann man auch frs 3. klagen........

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> mal ne frage, die hier in diesem thread noch nicht aufgetaucht ist. wann kann eigtl jemand aufs 3. fachsemester humanmedizin klagen? kein quereinsteiger, da die ja nur bis zum 2. klagen knnen (zuumindest gabs hier keinen, der aufs 3. klagen konnte)



@ Medi Freak und alle anderen Interessierten: lest mal zum Quereinstieg nach, da gibt es hier jede Menge Beitrge zu 

Natrlich knnen die Quereinsteiger auch zum 3. Semester klagen, wenn sie die notwenige Voraussetzung erfllen. Diese ist die Anerkenung von zwei Semestern durch das jeweils zustndige Landesprfungsamt. Hierfr bentigt man 5 groe Scheine oder 3 kleine und 3 groe Scheine ( bei manchen Landesprfungsmtern klappt das auch schon mal mit 3 groen und zwei kleinen Scheinen).



> und auch keine leute, die in medizin immatrikuliert sind (glaube ich).


das ist richtig, fr ein Klageverfahren darf man generell noch an keiner Uni in Medizin eingeschrieben sein

----------


## Medi Freak

das drften aber nicht sehr viele sein. vermutlich bewerben sich diese leute eher frs 2., da sie bessere chancen dann htten.

----------


## Medi Freak

doch, es gibt aber leute, fllt mir grad so ein, die in medizin studiert sind und trotzdem klagen knnen. wenn sie eine hrtefallklage geltend machen, dh sie brauchen einen triftigen grund.

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> doch, es gibt aber leute, fllt mir grad so ein, die in medizin studiert sind und trotzdem klagen knnen. wenn sie eine hrtefallklage geltend machen, dh sie brauchen einen triftigen grund.


Ja dann klagen sie aber hchstens auf eine zustzliche Prfungsmglichkeit,
oder wogegen klagt man als Medizinstudent sonst???

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> das drften aber nicht sehr viele sein. vermutlich bewerben sich diese leute eher frs 2., da sie bessere chancen dann htten.



nee, nee, die Chancen sind natrlich bei einer Bewerbung und fr ein Klageverfahren fr's dritte Semester wesentlich hher, da es viel weniger Leute gibt, die soviele Scheine zusammen bekommen ( ist nmlich mehr als schwer, da die Uni's in der Regel alles daran setzen den Quereinsteigern das Leben so schwer wie mglich zu machen und ihnen deswegen selten gestatten, Kurse, Klausuren e.c. bei den HM mitzumachen, um die entsprechenden Scheine zu erwerben)

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> doch, es gibt aber leute, ...., die in medizin studiert sind


ja, ja , solche Leute soll es wirklich geben

----------


## Medi Freak

> Ja dann klagen sie aber hchstens auf eine zustzliche Prfungsmglichkeit,
> oder wogegen klagt man als Medizinstudent sonst???


zb leute, die die hochschule wechseln wollen und eine ablehnung der gewnschten hochschule erhielten.

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> zb leute, die die hochschule wechseln wollen und eine ablehnung der gewnschten hochschule erhielten.


und wieder was gelernt, wobei das ist natrlich schon jammern/klagen
auf hohem Niveau.

----------


## Titin

Hallo

Wei jemand bis wann erfahrungsgem alle Verfahren gelaufen sind, wenn man zum SS geklagt hat?? Es ist jetzt Ende Juni und bei mir stehen 3 Unis noch komplett aus. Echt zum verzweifeln diese Warterei  :Hh?:   :dagegen:

----------


## Medi Freak

im september drfte alles vorbei sein, vielleicht auch schon im august, so wie es sonst immer der fall war. das "blde" an der ssache ist, dass die gerichte an keine fristen gebunden sind, bis wann sie entscheiden, aber meist hnelt sich der entscheidungszeitpunkt.

----------


## RM1

hi! hab beim test in graz mitgemacht! falls das nichts wird, berlege ich zu klagen! weis jemand, wie die chancen in erlangen, mnchen und regensburg stehen? lg

----------


## Medi Freak

*Anwalt spielt* Die Wahrscheinlichkeit liegt bei 80%.  :Grinnnss!:  :Top:

----------


## RM1

Mit drei unis bleibt man aber hoffentlich schon unter 2000€ oder?

----------


## Medi Freak

Liest du meine Beitrge? Wenn du dir nen Anwalt mit Pauschalhonorar 4000 Euro holst und nur 3 Unis verklagen willst, liegste wohl kaum unter 2000...

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> *Anwalt spielt* Die Wahrscheinlichkeit liegt bei 80%.



Zahl ausgedacht, oder kannst du es zahlenmssig belegen, da man 
beim Klagen an den drei genannten Unis zu 80% reinschafft??




btw: Niemand hier liest deine gesamten Beitrge.....

----------


## RM1

ja ich hab natrlich auch nicht 3500 beitrge gelesen, dfr hab ich keine zeit! 4000€ und dann zustzlich fr jede uni was oder wie?

----------


## Medi Freak

> Zahl ausgedacht, oder kannst du es zahlenmssig belegen, da man 
> beim Klagen an den drei genannten Unis zu 80% reinschafft??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> btw: Niemand hier liest deine gesamten Beitrge.....


Wenn man sich hier im Forum die Beitrge von einigen Mandanten durchliest; die erzhlen, dass ihr toller Anwalt eine Erfolgschance von etwa 80% prognostiziert hat.

----------


## venividivici

-falscher thread-

----------


## kra-

Ich versteh nicht, wieso einige Leute nur an 3 Unis klagen wollen. Entweder man zieht das ganz durch oder halt nicht. Vor 10 Jahren konnte man sich solche Spielchen vielleicht noch erlauben, aber Heutzutage sind 80% einfach GELOGEN.
Wie weiter oben schon gesagt: zum SS sinds etwas ber 400 Klger, pro Uni gibt es dann zwischen 0-30 Pltze. Die Chance kann sich jeder selbst ausrechnen.
Grundstzlich nehmen alle Anwlte die ich kenne immer eine Pauschalgebhr, die idR etwas ber 2000€ liegt. Die Gerichtskosten knnen dann, wenn man klug plant, zT von _verschiedenen_ Rechtschutzversicherungen bernommen werden.
Trotzdem muss man, je nachdem wie lange das Procedere dauert, mit weit mehr als 5.000€ rechnen. Kenne aber auch Leute, die bis zu 15.000€ ausgegeben haben und am Ende hat es dann doch nicht geklappt.

----------


## Linda.1001

in Bochum zum WS 2008/09 6 Pltze frs Losverfahren

----------


## Medi Freak

auf wie viele 100 klger?  :Top:  :Grinnnss!:  lg

----------


## Linda.1001

400  :Grinnnss!:  aber immerhin

----------


## Pyrotes

Was hat denn das Losverfahren mit einer Klage zu tun??

----------


## Medicino

Ich kann jedem nur empfehlen, nicht zu klagen. Nicht, weil ich ein Schwtzer bin, der davon keine Ahnung hat, sondern, weil ichs schon gemacht habe und bei keiner der Unis ne realistische Chance bestand. 90% haben gar keine Pltze verlost. der rest unter 10. Bei hunderten von Klgern.
Die einzigen, die davon profitieren sind Anwlte...und eventell deren Kinder: Ich kenn jemanden, dessen Vater Anwalt ist...der ist in nem Klageverfahren an dem ich auch teilgenommen hatte auf den 1.Platz gelost worden...was ein Zufall  :hmmm...: 
Probierts lieber in sterreich. Hier gibts nicht mal Studiengebhren.

----------


## marja21

Dem kann ich mir nur anschlieen. Wir haben auch 15 Unis verklagt ohne jeglichen Erfolg, sondern nur mit jeder Menge Kosten. Es gibt immer weniger Studienpltze zum Einklagen und es gibt immer mehrere Klger, sodass die Chancen immer geringer werden. Spart euch lieber das Geld und geht nach Ungarn oder so.

----------


## DeSeal

Hinzu gesellt sich noch die Problematik, dass die Uni's mittlerweile auf den Trichter gekommen sind, dass wenn sich Leute Pltze erklagen, sie wenigstens die besten davon wollen.

In BaW werden deshalb die erklagten Studienpltze nicht mehr unter allen Klgern verlost, sondern nach ZVS Kriterien vergeben. Fr Leute mit einem 3,0er Abi wie mich ist das ziemlich dmlich...
Trotzdem werd ich die Klage durchziehn, vielleicht klappts ja doch. Auerdem, was kostet die Welt Oo

----------


## Medi Freak

wahre worte   :hmmm...: 

Ich find solche Anwlte zum  :Traurig:  , die potentiellen Mandanten das Blaue vom Himmel versprechen - Sachen, die mit der Realitt nichts gemein haben und das alles, um sie zu kdern, da sie von der Materie nicht die notwendigen Kenntnisse anfangs haben.

----------


## schenky

Die Anwlte erzhlen eben das was die Leute gerne hren wollen. Wenn man sich nicht selbst ein wenig kmmert und Infos einholt und dann viel Kohle in den Sand setzt ist man selbst Schuld.
Zu dieser ganzen Klagerei an sich uere ich mich jetzt mal nicht .

----------


## Titin

.........

----------


## Linda.1001

> Was hat denn das Losverfahren mit einer Klage zu tun??


die erklagten Pltze werden mittels Losverfahren vergeben  :was ist das...?:

----------


## Linda.1001

> Kann man nicht einen "Kapazittsklage Diskussionsthread" erffnen??? Es ist unendlich ermdend alle 2 Seiten die selben Anti-Klage Beitrge, mit den selben x-mal durchgekauten Argumenten durchzulesen!!


ja bitte, bin auch dafr

----------


## Pyrotes

> die erklagten Pltze werden mittels Losverfahren vergeben


 ::-oopss: 

Ist mir nach der Frage auch aufgegangen

----------


## Linda.1001

> Ist mir nach der Frage auch aufgegangen


 :Grinnnss!:  :Top:  :hmmm...:

----------


## Nils.

> Hinzu gesellt sich noch die Problematik, dass die Uni's mittlerweile auf den Trichter gekommen sind, dass wenn sich Leute Pltze erklagen, sie wenigstens die besten davon wollen.
> 
> In BaW werden deshalb die erklagten Studienpltze nicht mehr unter allen Klgern verlost, sondern nach ZVS Kriterien vergeben. Fr Leute mit einem 3,0er Abi wie mich ist das ziemlich dmlich...
> Trotzdem werd ich die Klage durchziehn, vielleicht klappts ja doch. Auerdem, was kostet die Welt Oo



Das wird doch bis jetzt nur in Hamburg gemacht? Und wer bei Unis wie bspw. Heidelberg klagt...

----------


## Medi Freak

ja, bis jetzte! das soll sich aber zum kommenden ws 09 ndern, zumindest fr die unis in baw!

----------


## Robin06

Cool, dann sollte ich mit 1,8 vllt. mal klagen. Soviele die besser als 1,8 sind werden wohl nicht klagen  :bhh:

----------


## Linda.1001

> ja, bis jetzte! das soll sich aber zum kommenden ws 09 ndern, zumindest fr die unis in baw!


moment mal, in sh ist es doch schon so! da wird nach DN und nach WZ gegangen.

----------


## Medi Freak

schn und ich hoffe, dass es bald so sein wird, dass erklagte pltze an JEDER uni nach zvs kriterien, dh note und wartezeit, vergeben werden!

----------


## DeSeal

@MediFreak: Wartezeit spielt keine Rolle, es geht lediglich um den Grad der Qualifikation, sprich deine Abi-Note...

Aber ich hab heute Post von meinem Anwalt bekommen, dass das VG Sigmaringen die Ansichten des Wissenschaftsministeriums BaW nicht teilt, dementsprechend von dieser neu eingefhrten Vergabemethode bei erklagten Pltzen wieder abgesehen wird =)

----------


## Medi Freak

interessant dass du am Sonntag Post bekommen hast lol und brigens: das vg sigmaringen ist doch nicht etwa fr alle unis in baw verantwortlich?

----------


## DeSeal

Omg, die Post kam natrlich Samstags, ich war halt nur noch um halb 2 in der Nacht wach Oo

Hier geht es ja auch nich um die Unis, dieses neue Vergabeverfahren wurde vom Wissenschaftsministerium BaW (schn das die sowas haben...gibts im Saarland garnicht  :Big Grin:  ) angestrebt. Und das VG Sigmaringen hat dabei eben verfassungsrechtliche Bedenken gegen selbige Neuregelung.
Mehr kann ich als Justizlaie dazu auch nicht sagen  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Medi Freak

bleibt abzuwarten, wer sich hier durchsetzt und wie die pltze letztlich vergeben werden.-

----------


## Titin

> in Bochum zum WS 2008/09 6 Pltze frs Losverfahren


............

----------


## Titin

..........

----------


## JesSu

Ja das wrde mich auch interessieren.

----------


## Medi2009

Ich glaube genau auf diesem Wege bekommen X-viele Professorenkinder ihren Medizinerplatz...

----------


## JesSu

Das ist das letzte!

----------


## kara_deniz

Auf jeden fall is das super assi. Manch einer reit sich den Arsch auf frn Einser-Abi und kriegt trotzdem keinen Studienplatz. Aaaaaaaaaaarggggggggh....  :dagegen:  :dagegen:  :dagegen:  :dagegen:  :dagegen:  :dagegen:  :dagegen:  :dagegen:  :dagegen:  :dagegen:  :dagegen:  :dagegen:  :dagegen:  :dagegen:  :dagegen:  :dagegen:  :dagegen:

----------


## Titin

.........

----------


## epeline

das problem bei den klage-pltzen:
viele unis geben klgern nur noch teilpltze
gewinnt die uni eine revision, sind auch diese pltzlich futsch, damit auch einiges an geld

----------


## Titin

.........

----------


## -Pluto-

Gehts hier jetzt ber Los oder Klage????

Also zu Los: Unter allen eingegangenen Losern wird dann gelost. Aber wieviele gelost werden ist immer unklar, da nur Pltze verlost werden, die nach dem 2ten Nachrckverfahren unbesetzt sind. Also kann es sein das berhaupt nicht gelost wird^^

----------


## Titin

> Gehts hier jetzt ber Los oder Klage????
> 
> Also zu Los: Unter allen eingegangenen Losern wird dann gelost. Aber wieviele gelost werden ist immer unklar, da nur Pltze verlost werden, die nach dem 2ten Nachrckverfahren unbesetzt sind. Also kann es sein das berhaupt nicht gelost wird^^


.........

----------


## -Pluto-

> Wie heit denn der Thread? Nein es geht nicht um die "Looser". Es geht um die Kapazittsklage!!! Wei denn nun jemand unter welchen Bedingungen gelost wird??


H wieso gelost?????

Schande ber die Klger!!!!  :kotzen: 
Stellt euch hinten an und wartet, aber drngelt euch doch nicht vor :P

----------


## Titin

.......

----------


## epeline

> Ich versteh einfach nicht, wieso leute wie du nciht gesperrt werden. Total degeneriert dieses Forum, dank leuten wie dir.


...


und ich versteh irgendwie den sinn der frage nicht, wie scheinbar alle andern auch
daja jede antwort mit "darum gehts nicht" angepbelt wird

also du willst klagen u wisen wie da deine chancen stehen oder wie?

----------


## Titin

........

----------


## epeline

also ich hatte auch meinen platz ber los
und ich hab mit gerichten nichts am hut, auer in der kche ^^

nunja, vielleicht ist verwirrend, dass du eine frage zum losverfahren im klagen-thread stellst.
frs losen gibt es nmlich auch einen ;)

edit:
achja, die zusage kam ber die zvs, denke die machen das nach rckmeldung der uni, wie viele pltze noch frei sind.
bei hheren semestern macht das die uni selber.
und losen heit losen, weil es eben keine kriterien gibt. blanker zufall, verstehste? ;)

----------


## epeline

achja
ich bin kein professoren-kind wie es vorne mal zur sprache kam, ich kenne kein schwein an irgendwelchen uni-mitarbeitern und ich habe ganze 0 rzte in der familie ^^

----------


## swenja

> also ich hatte auch meinen platz ber los
> und ich hab mit gerichten nichts am hut, auer in der kche ^^
> 
> nunja, vielleicht ist verwirrend, dass du eine frage zum losverfahren im klagen-thread stellst.
> frs losen gibt es nmlich auch einen ;)
> 
> edit:
> achja, die zusage kam ber die zvs, denke die machen das nach rckmeldung der uni, wie viele pltze noch frei sind.
> bei hheren semestern macht das die uni selber.
> und losen heit losen, weil es eben keine kriterien gibt. blanker zufall, verstehste? ;)


 
Ne ich glaube, dass meint er nicht. Wenn man um einen Studienplatz klagt erhalten ja nicht alle Klger einen Platz auch hier wird unter ihnen gelost.

----------


## epeline

naja
aber ich denke eben
los ist los
da gibt es keine kriterien fr,sonst wre es ja kein losverfahren

hab mich aber auch noch nie mit einklagen beschftigt, und ich glaube, die, die es haben werden das hier nicht zugeben ^^

----------


## Titin

> also ich hatte auch meinen platz ber los
> und ich hab mit gerichten nichts am hut, auer in der kche ^^
> 
> nunja, vielleicht ist verwirrend, dass du eine frage zum losverfahren im klagen-thread stellst.
> frs losen gibt es nmlich auch einen ;)
> 
> edit:
> achja, die zusage kam ber die zvs, denke die machen das nach rckmeldung der uni, wie viele pltze noch frei sind.
> bei hheren semestern macht das die uni selber.
> und losen heit losen, weil es eben keine kriterien gibt. blanker zufall, verstehste? ;)


.........

----------


## Titin

> naja
> aber ich denke eben
> los ist los
> da gibt es keine kriterien fr,sonst wre es ja kein losverfahren
> 
> hab mich aber auch noch nie mit einklagen beschftigt, und ich glaube, die, die es haben werden das hier nicht zugeben ^^


......

----------


## epeline

tut mit ja leid, dich mit meiner unwissenheit zu belstigen ^^
trotzdem hab ich dir hilfe angeboten und bitte dich deswegen, diesen aggressiven unterton, den du seit 3 oder 4 seiten an den tag legst, ein bisschen einzustellen, wenn du ernsthafte hilfe hier erwartest

aber ich wei trotzdem nicht, worauf genau du hinaus willst  :Grinnnss!: 

da es sich in dem von dir beschriebenen fall ja auch um das wort LOSEN handelt, gehe ich auch von dessen allgemeingltiger bedeutung im deutschen sprachgebrauch aus ;)

----------


## epeline

> Aber mit dem Studium kommste zurecht?
> Weil ich mein dafr sollte man lesen knnen, knnte mich aber auch irren.
> Jedenfalls habe ich mit keinem Sterbenswrtchen KRITERIEN erwhnt. Auch darum geht es nicht. Setzen 6!


joar
ist scheinbar ein ganz einfaches studium, da ich trottel ja durchkomme ^^

----------


## Titin

> tut mit ja leid, dich mit meiner unwissenheit zu belstigen ^^
> trotzdem hab ich dir hilfe angeboten und bitte dich deswegen, diesen aggressiven unterton, den du seit 3 oder 4 seiten an den tag legst, ein bisschen einzustellen, wenn du ernsthafte hilfe hier erwartest
> 
> aber ich wei trotzdem nicht, worauf genau du hinaus willst 
> 
> da es sich in dem von dir beschriebenen fall ja auch um das wort LOSEN handelt, gehe ich auch von dessen allgemeingltiger bedeutung im deutschen sprachgebrauch aus ;)


........

----------


## Titin

> joar
> ist scheinbar ein ganz einfaches studium, da *ich* *trottel* ja durchkomme ^^


........

----------


## epeline

> Lies nochmal ganz genau. Ich glaub an dich. brigens: Das ganz genaue Lesen und Begreifen eines Sachverhaltes knnte dir fr deine sptere Ttigkeit als Arzt () durchaus immens hilfreich sein. Tu deiner gesamten Umwelt den Gefallen und eigne dir diese Fhigkeit an.


der hfliche umgang mit anderen menschen knnte DIR fr deine sptere ttigkeit als arzt auch besonders hilfreich sein. nur mal so am rande.
ich meine, mit dieser berheblichen art bist du ja auch schon meine vorgnger angegangen, die versucht haben, auf deine frage zu antworten.
bitte tu DEINER umwelt den gefallen und steig von zeit zu zeit mal von deinem hohen ross herunter, insbesondere wenn du etwas haben mchtest. 
oder geh in die chirurgie oder ins labor, da bekommt das keiner mit

----------


## swenja

Hier hast du einen Link, wo genaueres steht http://www.123recht.net/article.asp?a=14125&ccheck=1

----------


## epeline

swenja, ich glaub das meint er auch nicht
das losverfahren hatte ich ja schon versucht zu schildern

----------


## swenja

> swenja, ich glaub das meint er auch nicht
> das losverfahren hatte ich ja schon versucht zu schildern


Achso, weil es hier um die Studienplatzklage und losen geht aber wenns so ist bin ich auch mit meinem Latein am ende :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Titin

> Hier hast du einen Link, wo genaueres steht http://www.123recht.net/article.asp?a=14125&ccheck=1


......

----------


## epeline

> Achso, weil es hier um die Studienplatzklage und losen geht aber wenns so ist bin ich auch mit meinem Latein am ende


ja, das sind wohl alle
aber du wurdest immerhin noch nicht angepbelt, also kannst es ja noch weiter versuchen ^^

ich sehe keinen sinn mehr darin, freiwillig nach erklrungen fr leute zu suchen, die derartig berheblich mit anderen umgehen
versuch dein glck ^^

----------


## epeline

> Danke fr deine Bemhung swenja. Aber in dem Artikel geht es um das regulre Losverfahren der Hochschule, nicht um das Losverfahren zu dem die Unis gewissermaen durch das Gericht gezwungen werden. Hier wrde mich interessieren ob die Verlosung unter Aufsicht (Gerichtsmitarbeiter, Richter o..) geschieht. DENN: Wenn die Uni schon gezwungen wird Pltze zu verlosen, knnte sie auch nur ein Losverfahren vortuschen und die Antragsteller rauspicken die ihnen gefallen (Nach sonstwelchen Kriterien). Wenn keine offizielle, neutrale Person dabei wre, ginge das doch theoretisch, oder irre ich mich?


woher soll ein student wissen, wer bei den losvorgngen anwesend ist/war???? 
selbst wenn er so einen losplatz bekommen hat. die klger wissen auch nur: klage funktioniert/nicht funktioniert
wie genau das ganze abluft, wei nur die "loskommission" selbst.
und wenn es da mit unlauteren mitteln, wie du sie unterstellst, vorgeht, wird das wohl auch keine uni zugeben ^^

----------


## swenja

> Danke fr deine Bemhung swenja. Aber in dem Artikel geht es um das regulre Losverfahren der Hochschule, nicht um das Losverfahren zu dem die Unis gewissermaen durch das Gericht gezwungen werden. Hier wrde mich interessieren ob die Verlosung unter Aufsicht (Gerichtsmitarbeiter, Richter o..) geschieht. DENN: Wenn die Uni schon gezwungen wird Pltze zu verlosen, knnte sie auch nur ein Losverfahren vortuschen und die Antragsteller rauspicken die ihnen gefallen (Nach sonstwelchen Kriterien). Wenn keine offizielle, neutrale Person dabei wre, ginge das doch theoretisch, oder irre ich mich?


Ich verstehe, was du meinst aber ich denke, dass das die Uni selbst regelt d.h. ohne Notar oder irgendeinen Prfer. In Frankfurt gab es doch mal Probleme, weil nur ne bestimmte Klgergruppe bzw. Kanzlei die Studienpltz erhalten hat und da angeblich gemogelt worden ist.

----------


## Titin

> woher soll ein student wissen, wer bei den losvorgngen anwesend ist/war???? 
> selbst wenn er so einen losplatz bekommen hat. die klger wissen auch nur: klage funktioniert/nicht funktioniert
> wie genau das ganze abluft, wei nur die "loskommission" selbst.
> und wenn es da mit unlauteren mitteln, wie du sie unterstellst, vorgeht, wird das wohl auch keine uni zugeben ^^


.......

----------


## epeline

nunja, die von dir aufgezhlten parteien wirst du aber in einem studentenfoum kaum antreffen ;)
da fragt doch nen anwalt oder das verwaltungsgericht, nur kann ich mir deren reaktion schon vorstellen ^^

----------


## Titin

> nunja, die von dir aufgezhlten parteien wirst du aber in einem studentenfoum kaum antreffen ;)
> da fragt doch nen anwalt oder das verwaltungsgericht, nur kann ich mir deren reaktion schon vorstellen ^^


Und wie sieht die Reaktion eines Verwaltungsgerichtes aus, wenn man eine Anfrage ber die genaue Durchfhrung eines Losverfahrens, im Zuge der Studienplatzklage, stellt? Was denkst du?  :peng:

----------


## -Pluto-

> Ich versteh einfach nicht, wieso leute wie du nciht gesperrt werden. Total degeneriert dieses Forum, dank leuten wie dir.


Wow danke!!! Und das sagt jemand zu mir, dessen Frage man erst nach Stunden versteht! 
Auerdem war das ne Beleidigung!!! Du bist fies!!! :P

----------


## Titin

> Wow danke!!! Und das sagt jemand zu mir, *dessen Frage man erst nach Stunden versteht!* 
> Auerdem war das ne Beleidigung!!! Du bist fies!!! :P


No comment!

----------


## alias87

die bedingungen wrden mich auch mal interessieren. denn korrupte leute gibts berall ;)

----------


## Titin

eben...

----------


## Medi Freak

Also es ist denke ich so:

Das jeweilige VG verpflichtet ne Uni, x Pltze unter allen Antragstellern bis zum .. .. .. zu verlosen. Ob da nun ein Justiziar vom Gericht dabei ist und wie gelost wird (ob per PC ZUfallsgenerator oder mit stinknormalen Zetteln) weiss ich nicht. Ich denke das wird den Unis freigestellt, Hauptsache sie losen. Infolgedessen kann es natrlich sein, dass ne Sekretrin, die Hans Wurst ber 10 Ecken kennt, rein zufllig den Hans Wurst lost. Wer will das kontrollieren? Kein Lurch fhrt zu jeder Verlosung hin und deshalb denke ich, dass da sicher einiges geht, WENN man die ntigen Connections hat.

Fazit: Auch hier beim Losen braucht man nicht nur Glck, sondern auch Kontakte. Wie eben sooft im Leben ;

----------


## venividivici

Gibts hier jemanden der OHNE Anwalt im WS 09/10 klagt?

----------


## larl

hab mal ne andere frage: hat jemand erfahrung wie man die klage von der steuer absetzen kann?? oder wo man sich darber genau informieren kann ausser steuerberater  :Big Grin:  ???

danke
p.s.: gerne auch pn

----------


## Coxy-Baby

Kennste google?, WRDE helfen.

http://www.zimmerling.de/information...htm#P510_89695

----------


## larl

meine frage ging auch an leute, die vllt schon erfahrungen damit gemacht haben ob und wie das geht. und "genau" ist diese erklrung von zimmerling auch nicht,da er kein experte fr steuern ist  :hmmm...:  aber trotzdem danke fpr die antwort

----------


## kra-

Die 55 Pltze in Mnchen (auf ~240 Klger, 2. Instanz) sind wohl in der letzten Woche verlost worden.

----------


## Nils.

55 Pltze? Wo haben die denn alle hergeholt?

----------


## kra-

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe hatte die Uni bei ihrer ursprnglichen Studienplatzberechnung etliche Pltze im Vergleich zum Vorjahr abgezogen, weil in der Verwaltung einige Mitarbeiter entlassen wurden. Das Gericht hat nun entschieden, dass sich das nicht negativ auf die Studienplatzanzahl auswirken kann/darf (?) und hat die Uni dazu verpflichtet, weitere Bewerber aufzunehmen. Weil die Uni darauf in Revision gegangen ist gab es in der zweiten Instanz nicht mehr so viele Klger, von daher waren die Chancen,  einen Platz zu bekommen, also relativ hoch.

----------


## -Pluto-

Fr das 1 Semester????

Oh man die htten se lieber im AdH zulassen sollen!!!

----------


## kra-

Im AdH haben diese Pltze ja auch gefehlt. Deshalb war die Klage ja erfolgreich. Einen Platz bekommen natrlich nur die, die auch dagegen geklagt haben.

----------


## LilacAngel

wie hoch stehen denn die chancen, sich erfolgreich einen platz an einer uni zu erklagen, an derman abgelehnt wurde? kann man das irgendwie einschtzen?

----------


## Medi Freak

schlecht, auch wenn du 15-20 unis verklagen solltest. Das ist die einzig realistische Beurteilung. Alles andere entspricht nicht der Wahrheit.

Grund hierfr sind erhebliche berbuchungen der Unis, die mittlerweile gelernt haben, mehr als sie mssten aufzunehmen.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Kann man jetzt eigentlich noch klagen oder is das schon zu spt???

----------


## Merle0711

Das ist ein wenig bertrieben 15-20 unis kann wirklich nur jemand sehr wohlhabendes verklagen auch mit guter rechtsschutzversicherung!!!
Man sagt ab 10 unis ist eine klage anzustreben darunter ist es meist recht aussichtslos. 
Es gibt natrlich immer solche und solche flle!!!
Leider muss man bedenken das allein gewinnen ja nicht reicht sondern hinzu braucht man ein losglck-oh ja! viele unis verlosen die pltze unter den klgern. manche unis jedoch sind so weit dass sie wieder eine rangliste erstellen unter den klgern und so die besten einen platz bekommen. das ist von uni zu uni unterschiedlich unter ndert sich meist auch-deshalb ist es empfehlenswert mit einem anwalt zu klagen.

----------


## LilacAngel

Ich glaube, so eine Klage sollte man sich wirklich sehr gut berlegen bzw. nur anstreben, wenn man auch was in der Hand hat. Also nicht einfach so, weil man sich halt mal beworben hat und es nix wurde. Ich denke, sonst kostet einen das nur sehr viel Geld.

----------


## Merle0711

@lilacangel
da hast du absolut recht. klagen ist sooo teuer. ich habe mir abschtzen lassen was auf mich zukommt wenn ich gegen 10 hochschulen verliere und der anwalt meinte  bis zu 10.000 euro ist da nichts seltenes. wenn man gewinnt ist es etwas weniger. ich habe glcklicherweise eine gute versicherung die einen groen teil der kosten bernimmt! sonst htte ich das mal schn sein gelassen.
Ich klage auch nur weil ich ein grenzgnger bin mit meinem 2,2 schnitt ist es durchaus mglich durch boni, tms und ws im adh einen platz in zahnmed zu bekommen(das mchte ich auch machen zahnarzt werden und NICHT etwa wechseln zu human), jedoch will es bei mir nicht reichen. und jetzt habe ich meinen stolz berwunden und gesagt bevor der doppelte jahrgang kommt brauche ich einen studienplatz. 
Klagen ist keine Garantie aber durchaus eine Mglichkeit

----------


## Medi Freak

Du kannst noch klagen, aber so ab 1.10. laufen die letzten Fristen ab. Die Unis in Sachsen, SAchsen-Anhalt und BaW kannste jetz nicht mehr verklagen,

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> Ich glaube, so eine Klage sollte man sich wirklich sehr gut berlegen bzw. nur anstreben, wenn man auch was in der Hand hat. Also nicht einfach so, weil man sich halt mal beworben hat und es nix wurde. Ich denke, sonst kostet einen das nur sehr viel Geld.



aber, ob du "was in der Hand hast" oder nicht, weit du erst, wenn du (man kann es auch selbst machen! in Berlin z.B. liegen beim Verwaltungsgericht Klageformulare mit Erklrung aus, kann man sich auch schicken lassen, man sollte dann nur vorgeben gegen die Uni Berlin klagen zu wollen und dann kan man es auch fr jede andere Uni verwenden, nur einfach Adresse des Gerichtes  und Name Uni ndern ) oder dein Anwalt die Klage eingereicht hast und die Uni darauf erwidert - das Klageverfahren luft nmlich so, dass im Kapazittsverfahren der Klger einfach pauschal "behauptet" die Uni hat die vorhandene Kapazitt nicht ausgeschpft, dann muss die Uni dem Richter darlegen, dass sie es doch getan hat - der prft das dann alles und sagt "ja stimmt" oder "Nein stimmt nicht - Uni du hast noch freie Pltze, die musst du jetzt vergeben."( Achtung es werden nicht einfach nur die Pltze gezhlt, sondern so eine Kapazittsberechnung ist eine komplizierte Sache, die nach vielen Kriterien zu erfolgen hat) Dann sagt der Richter: "Aber, weil hier (z.B.) 900 Klagen vorliegen (es sind wirklich so viele!) und ich als Richter nur 13 freie Pltze gefunden habe, verpflichte ich dich Uni diese freien Pltze unter allen Klgern zu verlosen"

----------


## LilacAngel

> @lilacangel
> da hast du absolut recht. klagen ist sooo teuer. ich habe mir abschtzen lassen was auf mich zukommt wenn ich gegen 10 hochschulen verliere und der anwalt meinte  bis zu 10.000 euro ist da nichts seltenes. wenn man gewinnt ist es etwas weniger. ich habe glcklicherweise eine gute versicherung die einen groen teil der kosten bernimmt! sonst htte ich das mal schn sein gelassen.
> Ich klage auch nur weil ich ein grenzgnger bin mit meinem 2,2 schnitt ist es durchaus mglich durch boni, tms und ws im adh einen platz in zahnmed zu bekommen(das mchte ich auch machen zahnarzt werden und NICHT etwa wechseln zu human), jedoch will es bei mir nicht reichen. und jetzt habe ich meinen stolz berwunden und gesagt bevor der doppelte jahrgang kommt brauche ich einen studienplatz. 
> Klagen ist keine Garantie aber durchaus eine Mglichkeit


Ich wnsch dir auf jeden Fall, dass das irgendwie klappt!!
Wann kommt denn eigentlich der doppelte Jahrgang hier in Hessen? 2013 oder? Denn G8 wurde ja erst vor nicht so langer Zeit eingefhrt fr die 5. Klassen. Ich frage nur, weil ich gerade dachte, dass womglich nchstes Jahr schon ein doppelter Jahrgang hier in Hessen bestehen wrde... nicht gut fr die Bewerberzahlen.
Wie lange dauert denn deine Klage bzw. gegen wieviele Unis hast du sie gerichtet? 10.000 Euro ist echt krass -.-

----------


## LilacAngel

> aber, ob du "was in der Hand hast" oder nicht, weit du erst, wenn du (man kann es auch selbst machen! in Berlin z.B. liegen beim Verwaltungsgericht Klageformulare mit Erklrung aus, kann man sich auch schicken lassen, man sollte dann nur vorgeben gegen die Uni Berlin klagen zu wollen und dann kan man es auch fr jede andere Uni verwenden, nur einfach Adresse des Gerichtes  und Name Uni ndern ) oder dein Anwalt die Klage eingereicht hast und die Uni darauf erwidert - das Klageverfahren luft nmlich so, dass im Kapazittsverfahren der Klger einfach pauschal "behauptet" die Uni hat die vorhandene Kapazitt nicht ausgeschpft, dann muss die Uni dem Richter darlegen, dass sie es doch getan hat - der prft das dann alles und sagt "ja stimmt" oder "Nein stimmt nicht - Uni du hast noch freie Pltze, die musst du jetzt vergeben."( Achtung es werden nicht einfach nur die Pltze gezhlt, sondern so eine Kapazittsberechnung ist eine komplizierte Sache, die nach vielen Kriterien zu erfolgen hat) Dann sagt der Richter: "Aber, weil hier (z.B.) 900 Klagen vorliegen (es sind wirklich so viele!) und ich als Richter nur 13 freie Pltze gefunden habe, verpflichte ich dich Uni diese freien Pltze unter allen Klgern zu verlosen"


Achso. Hmm, aber sollte die Uni nachweisen, dass sie wirklich alle Kapazitten ausgeschpft hat, habe ich im Grunde ja verloren. Da wrden dann auch alle Kosten auf mich zukommen, richtig? Kann man natrlich vorher nie wissen, ob die Unis die Kapazitten komplett ausgeschpft haben oder nicht, d.h. ob sich eine Klage in dem Fall lohnt oder nicht.

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

doppelte Jahrgnge kommen nchstes JAhr aus mehreren Bundeslndern und da sie meisten sich ja bundesweit bewerben, wird sich das leider auf die gesamte Bewerbungssituation auswirken

----------


## Merle0711

@lilac angel
also ich bin aus baw und unser erster jahrgang kommt nchstes jahr und schon allein baw mal 2 ist doch furchtbar :Grinnnss!:  nein im ernst ich glaube da kommen auch wirklich leute nicht mehr rein, die richtig viel fr ihr abi geackert haben und bestimmt auch traumergebnisse haben, naja.
ich habe gegen 10 hochschulen geklagt da 10 auch die rechtsschutz bernimmt(also einen groen teil) mehr kann ich finanziell nicht tragen bzw will ich nicht :Grinnnss!:  nein man muss sich ja irgendwo eine grenze ziehen.
Das klageverfahren kann lange gehen bis in februar da es keine vorschriften gibt wie schnell das ganze durchgezogen werden muss. manchmal geht es auch schnell wenn ein vergleich von der uni angenommen wird-dadurch sparen die sich auch selbst die klagekosten...
ja mich hat es auch hingesetzt als ich gehrt habe es kann gut 10.000 euro bei verlieren kosten. naja ich werde auf jeden fall dieses forum weiter informieren wie strebenswert eineklage ist :Grinnnss!: 
dir auch noch alles gute

----------


## fallenangel30487

> @lilacangel
> da hast du absolut recht. klagen ist sooo teuer. ich habe mir abschtzen lassen was auf mich zukommt wenn ich gegen 10 hochschulen verliere und der anwalt meinte  bis zu 10.000 euro ist da nichts seltenes. wenn man gewinnt ist es etwas weniger. ich habe glcklicherweise eine gute versicherung die einen groen teil der kosten bernimmt! sonst htte ich das mal schn sein gelassen.
> Ich klage auch nur weil ich ein grenzgnger bin mit meinem 2,2 schnitt ist es durchaus mglich durch boni, tms und ws im adh einen platz in zahnmed zu bekommen(das mchte ich auch machen zahnarzt werden und NICHT etwa wechseln zu human), jedoch will es bei mir nicht reichen. und jetzt habe ich meinen stolz berwunden und gesagt bevor der doppelte jahrgang kommt brauche ich einen studienplatz. 
> Klagen ist keine Garantie aber durchaus eine Mglichkeit


Ja ich wei dass das sehr teuer ist aber ich habe in weiser Voraussicht eine Rechtsschutzversicherung abgeschlossen welche die kosten voll bernimmt. Ob ich Klage wei ich auch noch nicht genau, aber ich werde mich mal diese Woche beim Anwalt infomieren ob das wenn man vor hat nur eine Uni zu verklagen, berhaupt sinn macht.

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> Achso. Hmm, aber sollte die Uni nachweisen, dass sie wirklich alle Kapazitten ausgeschpft hat, habe ich im Grunde ja verloren.


richtig 




> Da wrden dann auch alle Kosten auf mich zukommen, richtig?


ja leider ist das so 




> Kann man natrlich vorher nie wissen, ob die Unis die Kapazitten komplett ausgeschpft haben oder nicht, d.h. ob sich eine Klage in dem Fall lohnt oder nicht.


ja richtig, genau das ist das Problem und wie hier schon geschriben wurde, lernen die Uni dazu und berbuchen jetzt oft, so dass sie dann im Verfahren sagen knnen " ja aber wir haben ja schon x Studneten mehr, als unsere Kapazitt zu lies angenommen - das erschwert das Ganze 
in Leipzig und Dresden die Uni werden zwar trotzdem noch jedes Jahr verurteilt ( meistens einigen die sich schon im ersten termin auf eine bestimmte Zahl von Pltzen, die sie noch verlosen) , aber das wissen die Anwlte und alle klagen da jetzt seit Jahren schon, so dass es dort enorme Klgerzahlen von wei ber 1000 Klgern gibt - also die Chansen unterm Strich auch sehr gering sind einen dieser Pltze zu ergattern (auerdem, wie hier schon richtig geschrieben sind hier die Fristen fr die Antrge auf auerkapazitre Zulassund, die man vor der Klage bei den Uni's stellen muss schon vorbe - diese Frist endet bei denen laut Uni-Satzung mit der ZVS-Bewerbungsfrist)

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> ob das wenn man vor hat nur eine Uni zu verklagen, berhaupt sinn macht.


also die Chansen sind immer sehr niedrig, ob du nun eine oder 10 Uni's verklagt - rechne doch mal hoch - wenn im Durchschnitt angenommen bei 10 Uni's je 10 Studienpltze noch vergeben werden mssen und an jeder Uni 1000 Leute geklagt haben, dann werden unter 10000 Leuten 100 Pltze verlost - die Chanse einen Platz zu bekommen ist dann an jeder Uni 1% , wenn du nun zehn Uni's verklagst, dann hast du 10 x eine Chanse von 1 %,  10 x bekommst du zu 99 % keinen Platz durch die Klage - findest du, dass sich die Chansen einen Platz im Klageweg zu ergattern wesentlich erhhen, wenn man 10 Uni's verklagt (ich finde es nicht)

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich hatte vor ein paar Monaten schon einmal mit Herrn Zimmerling dem "spezial Anwalt" aus Saarbrcken gesprochen. Der war der Meinung dass die Chance wesentlich hher wre wenn man 10 Unis verklagt als nur eine. Aber eigentlich is die Chance ja egal wenn mans nicht bezahlen muss. 
Wisst ihr wie lange man da im Schnitt so auf eine Antwort warten muss?

----------


## Titin

> Das klageverfahren kann lange gehen bis in februar



Schn wrs. Es kann auch locker 1 Jahr oder mehr dauern!

----------


## Merle0711

Jain. Also ich speziell in meinem Fall habe bei 6 Unis ein Eilverfahren da sind sie gezwungen schneller zu handeln. Jedoch hast du recht, es gibt auch flle wo es 1 jahr oder lnger dauern kann aber das ist doch alles rein hypothetisch...
@fallenangel30487    das war eine gute idee mit der rechtsschutz, ich sage ja auch ich klage eigentlich nur, oder es ist mir nur ermglicht durch die rechtsschutzfinanzierung zu klagen.

Das mit den Chancen kann man nicht so leicht ausrechnen-dann wre ja alles dikussion auch umsonst :Grinnnss!: 
Aber einfach mal eine gegenrechnung/annahme.
Viele(tolle mengenangabe ich wei) klagen allein gegen eine hochschule oder max 3(hab ich im die welt studium gelesen) dann kommen ein paar dazu die mit anwalt gegen 5 HS klagen und noch ein paar die gegen 10-15 HS klagen und noch ein paar die gegen 20 klagen
So hier gibt es 29 unis im WS fr ZM(ist jetzt halt mein wunsch) 
Nun gibt es unwahrscheinlich viele berschneidungen aber auch leute die an unis klagen wo nicht so viele andere klagen(versteht ihr was ich meine?)
Also es wre schn wenn man das risiko und die chance ausrechnen knnte aber das geht nicht.
Und wie schon oft gesagt wenn man abgesichert ist, ist es ein versuch werd(ich mache schlielich auch seit 2 jahren bei den losverfahren mit-was genauso "unsinnig" ist)
Byebye

----------


## Medi Freak

dass die chancen gut sind, wird dir jeder anwalt sagen. versetz dich mal in seine lage. soll er dir die wahrheit sagen und sagen, wie schlecht die chancen sind. er will dich als mandant kdern. er wird dir zwar sagen, dass du keine garantie auf den platz hast, aber betonen, dass die chancen gut sind. und prompt is er ausm schneider, wenn du nix bekommst. ist doch ne ganz einfache sache...

----------


## Merle0711

Also bitte. Jeder Anwalt ist aus dem Schneider. Du kannst doch nicht gegen deinen eigenen anwalt gehen nur weil das gewnschte ergebnis nicht rauskommt. und das wre ohnehin lcherlich.

----------


## Linda.1001

> @lilacangel
> da hast du absolut recht. klagen ist sooo teuer. ich habe mir abschtzen lassen was auf mich zukommt wenn ich gegen 10 hochschulen verliere und der anwalt meinte  bis zu 10.000 euro ist da nichts seltenes. wenn man gewinnt ist es etwas weniger. ich habe glcklicherweise eine gute versicherung die einen groen teil der kosten bernimmt! sonst htte ich das mal schn sein gelassen.
> Ich klage auch nur weil ich ein grenzgnger bin mit meinem 2,2 schnitt ist es durchaus mglich durch boni, tms und ws im adh einen platz in zahnmed zu bekommen(das mchte ich auch machen zahnarzt werden und NICHT etwa wechseln zu human), jedoch will es bei mir nicht reichen. und jetzt habe ich meinen stolz berwunden und gesagt bevor der doppelte jahrgang kommt brauche ich einen studienplatz. 
> Klagen ist keine Garantie aber durchaus eine Mglichkeit



Hast du eine Kostenzusage von deiner Versicherung oder nimmst du es einfach nur an?
Denn wenn du noch keine Kostenzusage hast, dann gute Nacht...

----------


## loewin

> Hast du eine Kostenzusage von deiner Versicherung oder nimmst du es einfach nur an?
> Denn wenn du noch keine Kostenzusage hast, dann gute Nacht...


oh ja allerdings! habe den weg auch schonmal berlegt. 
aber entweder du hast jemanden, der die hohen kosten die entstehen knnen aus der portokasse zahlen kann oder eine entsprechende rechtsschutz. ich weiss, dass die advocard die kosten bernimmt, allerdings erst wenn man ein jahr gewartet hat nach abschluss der versicherung. vielleicht ist das eine option.
ansonste sind 10.000 euro aber noch ganz locker kalkuliert. kann auch noch ne ganze ecke mehr werden. fragt sich, ob das geld nicht z.b. in ungarn sinnvoller angelegt ist?!

----------


## fallenangel30487

> oh ja allerdings! habe den weg auch schonmal berlegt. 
> aber entweder du hast jemanden, der die hohen kosten die entstehen knnen aus der portokasse zahlen kann oder eine entsprechende rechtsschutz. ich weiss, dass die advocard die kosten bernimmt, allerdings erst wenn man ein jahr gewartet hat nach abschluss der versicherung. vielleicht ist das eine option.
> ansonste sind 10.000 euro aber noch ganz locker kalkuliert. kann auch noch ne ganze ecke mehr werden. fragt sich, ob das geld nicht z.b. in ungarn sinnvoller angelegt ist?!


Bin auch bei Advocard und die mache da auch keine Probleme. Habe da gestern angerufen und die bernehemen die vollen kosten...Soweit ich wei gibt es insgesamt aber nur 2 oder 3 Versicherungen welche das bernehmen.

----------


## Medi Freak

lol genau. die advocard bernimmt sagen wir mal fr 20 unis die vollen kosten und freuen sich ganz doll darber xD ...fragt sich nur ob das wirklich so einfach geht?
versicherungsmakler haben oft berhaupt keine ahnung davon und wissen nicht selten dass es diese art von klage berhaupt gibt. fr die zhlt nur der vertragsschluss. versicherungen haben selbst rechtsanwlte, die das genau prfen werden und ich bezweifle und bin mir fast sicher, dass sie es dir nicht zahlen...scheinbar kennst du das verhalten von versicherungen nicht: sie versprechen viel und halten hinterher kaum etwas.

----------


## loewin

> lol genau. die advocard bernimmt sagen wir mal fr 20 unis die vollen kosten und freuen sich ganz doll darber xD ...fragt sich nur ob das wirklich so einfach geht?
> versicherungsmakler haben oft berhaupt keine ahnung davon und wissen nicht selten dass es diese art von klage berhaupt gibt. fr die zhlt nur der vertragsschluss. versicherungen haben selbst rechtsanwlte, die das genau prfen werden und ich bezweifle und bin mir fast sicher, dass sie es dir nicht zahlen...scheinbar kennst du das verhalten von versicherungen nicht: sie versprechen viel und halten hinterher kaum etwas.


keine ahnung, ob die advocard die vollen kosten bernimmt. habe mich mal aus anderen grnden dafr interessiert und habe gelesen, dass diese versicherung kosten fr eine kapazittsklage generell bernimmt. darum wollte ich es mal erwhnen.
kann natrlich sein, dass dann spter ein bses erwachen folgt. muss man sich eben vorher genau schlau machen.

so wie es aussieht weisst du es doch aber in keiner hinsicht, medifreak?
entschuldige, aber dann bringt dieser beitrag hier eigentlich keinen fortschritt.

----------


## Medi Freak

natrlich bringt mein beitrag was! kannst du nich lesen? ich hab gesagt, dass jede versicherung probleme macht. manche bezahlen nix, andere einen teil. kommt auf den vertrag an..also nchstes mal lieste meinen beitrag aufmerksamer. danke.

----------


## loewin

@medifreak: nein lesen kann ich nicht, tut mir leid!

back to topic: vorher eine schriftliche bernahmeerklrung der kosten geben lassen. dann kann doch eigentlich nichts mehr passieren. oder eben nen sponsor finden.
kenne einige flle in denen eine klage schnell geklappt hat.aber wenn man fr ein solches vorgehen beispielsweise einen kredit aufnehmen muss, dann hat es keinen sinn!

----------


## Medi Freak

dann musste aber auch schreib en, wann bei denen die klage geklappt hat. vor ein paar jahren wars ja auch mehr oder weniger ein kinderspiel, weil die unis es einfach nich gecheckt haben...aber heute sieht die sache anders aus.

----------


## loewin

ja das stimmt! du hast vollkommen recht.
also die beispiele, die ich kenne, waren in meinem abi-jahrgang. also 2003.
schon relativ lang her, aber der run auf kapazittsklagen waren damals auch schon ungebrochen. sicherlich hat es sich unheimlich verschrft und vielleicht ist das nicht mehr vergleichbar.

----------


## Medi Freak

die chancen von 03 mit heute kann man garnicht vergleichen...
egal, was die anwlte sagen: die chancen sind schei$$e. alles andere ist gelogen und mandantenkderei. lustig, dass der thread jetz wo das neue WS anfngt wieder lebt ^^

----------


## loewin

lol, ja wie wahr.
dieser thread wurde nach den ergebnissen vom 23.09. zusammen mit dem threads zum thema quereinstieg wiederbelebt  :hmmm...: 
man greift eben nach jedem strohhalm..

----------


## akkord

Na ja, bei den vielen H in der ZVS Liste werden die ANwlte wieder auf die Nachvollziehbarkeit pochen, da die offensichtlich nicht gegeben ist.

Gru

----------


## kra-

Ich kann die Panik bzgl. der doppelten Jahrgnge nicht wirklich nachvollziehen. Die alternative zum Klagen fr alle in diesem Thread ist doch die Wartezeit. Und die wird auch durch doppelte Jahrgnge nicht beeinflusst sondern erst, wenn alle Warter aus diesen Jahrgngen entsprechend viele WS gesammelt haben.

----------


## Medi Freak

> Na ja, bei den vielen H in der ZVS Liste werden die ANwlte wieder auf die Nachvollziehbarkeit pochen, da die offensichtlich nicht gegeben ist.
> 
> Gru



du hast keine ahnung um was es bei einer derartigen klage geht. aber deinen senf dazugeben. rofl

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> du hast keine ahnung um was es bei einer derartigen klage geht. aber deinen senf dazugeben. rofl


was ist dir denn fr eine Laus ber die Leber gelaufen Medi Freak, dass du heute so unfreundlich bist - das was du zu recht kritisierst ist doch nun wirklich nicht unblich in diesem Thread ( aber weil viele es ja eben nicht wissen, gibt es den Thrad doch unter anderem auch )

----------


## Medi Freak

es nervt einfach. warum kann er sich nich ber das thema genau informieren und dann seinen senf dazu abgegebn? richtig, keine ahnung, aber zu allem ne meinung.

----------


## Ulle

Es gibt wirklich Rechtsschutzversicherungen, die Studienplatzklagen absichern? Wieviele Jahre vor der Klage muss man die abschlieen?

----------


## loewin

> Es gibt wirklich Rechtsschutzversicherungen, die Studienplatzklagen absichern? Wieviele Jahre vor der Klage muss man die abschlieen?


kenne nur die advocard. hier muss man eine wartezeit von 1 jahr nach abschluss der versicherung einhalten.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Zitat:http://www.zimmerling.de/information...icherungen.htm

*....Zu den Rechtsschutzversicherungen, die das Verwaltungsrecht und auch Studienplatzprozesse grundstzlich versichern, gehrden nur noch die AdvoCard und die R+V. Einige Gesellschaften versichern zwar noch, beschrnken sich aber auf die Deckung von (nur noch) zwei oder drei verfahren, so die AllRecht, die wgv und die Rechtsschutz-Union.*...

----------


## tml

Sooo es geht mal wieder los fr dieses WS. Wer hat Infos - und gibt sie uns preis? ;)

Wei jemand eigentlich wie es Chancenmig in Sachen Zahnmedizin im Vergleich zu Humanmedizin ausschaut? mMn fallen dort doch (prozentual gesehen) mehr pltze auf klger, als z.B. in HM...

Her mit den Infos  :Top:

----------


## Medi2009

Wie luft das egtl. ab wenn 800 Leute ne Uni verklagen und die UNI noch ca. 20 Pltze bereitstellen kann.
Wird dann gelost? WO wird gelost und WER fhrt das dann durch?

----------


## loewin

> Wie luft das egtl. ab wenn 800 Leute ne Uni verklagen und die UNI noch ca. 20 Pltze bereitstellen kann.
> Wird dann gelost? WO wird gelost und WER fhrt das dann durch?


ja richtig, es wird dann gelost. 
wo und wer keine ahnung. aber kommt ja eigentlich nur die uni in frage, ne. der zustndige richter hat vermutlich anderes zu tun. 
natrlich alles unter notarieller aufsicht...offiziell  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## maL1412

hi,

und schon jemand ein erfolg zu verbuchen fuer das wintersemester 2009/10. habe dieses wintersemester 13 unis verklagt, wenn schon denn schon =). hoffentlich klappt das auch, ansonsten will wohl der herr im himmel nicht, dass ich in diese richtung ein studium anfange  :Smilie:

----------


## Dr.Tommy

hab auch wieder nen bisschen geklagt, aber dieses mal nur gegen 5 unis.
letztes mal rundumschlag gegen alle: ergebniss null aber 10.000€ ausgegeben  :Traurig: 
erster termin ist am 23.11 dresden

----------


## loewin

> hab auch wieder nen bisschen geklagt, aber dieses mal nur gegen 5 unis.
> letztes mal rundumschlag gegen alle: ergebniss null aber 10.000 ausgegeben 
> erster termin ist am 23.11 dresden


boah wahnsinn. 10.000 euro. also nicht, dass mir die summe neu ist, aber ich staune immer wieder. nu ist die chance bei 5 unis sehr gering, nicht wahr...
drcke trotzdem die daumen. wr ja irgendwie grotesk, wenn es jetzt klappen wrde  :hmmm...:

----------


## loewin

P.S. vielleicht wrs ja sinnvoller gewesen fr das geld in ungarn zu studieren? zumindest fr den anfang?

----------


## maL1412

> P.S. vielleicht wrs ja sinnvoller gewesen fr das geld in ungarn zu studieren? zumindest fr den anfang?


also ich hatte es probiert, wurde leider nicht angenommen.

----------


## Medi2009

> hab auch wieder nen bisschen geklagt, aber dieses mal nur gegen 5 unis.
> letztes mal rundumschlag gegen alle: ergebniss null aber 10.000 ausgegeben 
> erster termin ist am 23.11 dresden


Boa ist das krass 10.000 in den Wind geblasen :was ist das...?: 
.
.
Fr das Geld httest du zu Abi-Zeiten en paar gute Nachhilfelehrer bekommen :Grinnnss!: 


mal1412: Wie viel hast du dafr bezhalt, die 13 Unis zu verklagen. Jetzt sag bitte nicht mehr als 20.000....

----------


## maL1412

> Boa ist das krass 10.000€ in den Wind geblasen
> .
> .
> Fr das Geld httest du zu Abi-Zeiten en paar gute Nachhilfelehrer bekommen
> 
> 
> mal1412: Wie viel hast du dafr bezhalt, die 13 Unis zu verklagen. Jetzt sag bitte nicht mehr als 20.000€....


ka, ich sprech net so gern ber geld... verfahren laufen eh noch, ka was bei rauskommt.

----------


## epeline

wozu studiert ihr noch, wenn ihr genug kohle habt um solche summen in den wind zu schieen?  :was ist das...?:

----------


## Coxy-Baby

wer sagt denn, da sie IHRE Kohle in den Wind schiessen?

----------


## epeline

frher oder spter wird es ja ihre sein ;)

----------


## Dr.Tommy

es gibt ja auch noch rechtschutzvericherungen  :Top: , welche einen teil der summe bernehmen.auerdem  bin ich nun drei jahre hauptamtlich im RD ttig, also hab ich mir schon nen bisschen geld auf die seite legen knnen....

----------


## maL1412

> wozu studiert ihr noch, wenn ihr genug kohle habt um solche summen in den wind zu schieen?


da hat jmd was noch nicht verstanden. will wohl jemand nur arzt um geld zu machen? falschen beruf gewhlt, gib besser jmd anderem den platz

----------


## Medi2009

> da hat jmd was noch nicht verstanden. will wohl jemand nur arzt um geld zu machen? falschen beruf gewhlt, gib besser jmd anderem den platz


z.B. so nem Geldsack wie dir, damit du dich schn mit Kohle von Mami und Papi ins Studium einkaufen kannst?
 Sorry, aber ich hoffe einfach mal dass du deine 5-6 Jahre warten musst...

----------


## epeline

> da hat jmd was noch nicht verstanden. will wohl jemand nur arzt um geld zu machen? falschen beruf gewhlt, gib besser jmd anderem den platz



ja genau
ich gebe meine ersparnisse von 20 jahren aus, um geld zu machen
so was hirnrissiges ^^
und die missgunst fr meinen platz berlese ich jetzt mal  :hmmm...: 

aber sorry, wenn hier jemand kommt mit "och, ich hab halt mal eben 10.000 in den wind geschossen, probier ichs noch mal" muss doch mit solchen antworten gerechnet werden.

von mir aus drngelt euch vor in der schlange, schlagt das geld auf den kopf, was ihr zu viel habt und kauft euch in ein studium ein.

aber wundert euch nicht, wenn ihr mal keinen befall dafr bekommt. 

oh man

----------


## maL1412

> ja genau
> ich gebe meine ersparnisse von 20 jahren aus, um geld zu machen
> so was hirnrissiges ^^
> und die missgunst fr meinen platz berlese ich jetzt mal 
> 
> aber sorry, wenn hier jemand kommt mit "och, ich hab halt mal eben 10.000 in den wind geschossen, probier ichs noch mal" muss doch mit solchen antworten gerechnet werden.
> 
> von mir aus drngelt euch vor in der schlange, schlagt das geld auf den kopf, was ihr zu viel habt und kauft euch in ein studium ein.
> 
> ...


1.) probiere ich es zum ersten mal.

2.) brauche ich keinen sozialneid, meine eltern arbeiten auch fr das geld, dass sie hierfr ausgeben und wenn einklagen mglich ist, warum nicht.

no need sozialneid . greez

----------


## epeline

ich sag doch, mach es von mir aus
ich muss ja trotzdem nix davon halten, bzw von leuten die diese abkrzung whlen.
und nein, das hat mit sozialneid nix zu tun. sondern mit gerechtigkeitsempfinden.
im rechtstaat ist halt nicht immer gerecht, wenn jemand recht bekommt 

btw unsere profs damals in gttingen waren auf klger auch eher schlecht zu sprechen
zitat "ja, das tut mir ja leid, dass sie hier auf den treppen sitzen mssen, das liegt an den vielen klgern, die behaupten, wir htten genug sthle"

ich hoffe jedenfalls *fr deine eltern*, dass sie das geld nicht umsonst da reingepumpt haben und du dich - soltlest du einen platz bekommen - dann auch aus dankbarkeit auf deinen allerwertesten setzt und das ganze ordentlich machst. langzeit-party-studenten, die exklger sind, gibts genug

----------


## elankajo

Also hattest Du damals viel Glck und einen ausgelosten Teilstudienplatz in Gttingen???

----------


## epeline

> Also hattest Du damals viel Glck und einen ausgelosten Teilstudienplatz in Gttingen???


genau  :Smilie: 
hab ich hier im forum auch schon oft genug geschrieben
muss ich jetzt noch meinen zulassungsbescheid hochladen?  :Big Grin:

----------


## loewin

> da hat jmd was noch nicht verstanden. will wohl jemand nur arzt um geld zu machen? falschen beruf gewhlt, gib besser jmd anderem den platz


da sieht man mal wieder, dass man intelligenz noch immer nicht kaufen kann... :was ist das...?:

----------


## maL1412

> da sieht man mal wieder, dass man intelligenz noch immer nicht kaufen kann...


macht nix, aber wartesemester kann man anscheinend kaufen. hast schon 11 stueck.. wow

----------


## epeline

> macht nix, aber wartesemester kann man anscheinend kaufen. hast schon 11 stueck.. wow


ach, jetzt sich auch noch ber nicht-drngler lustig machen.
das lsst ja tief blicken

----------


## loewin

> macht nix, aber wartesemester kann man anscheinend kaufen. hast schon 11 stueck.. wow


danke, dieser beitrag besttigt meine aussage... :Grinnnss!: 
ja klar, habe aufm schwarzmarkt 11 semester zum preis von 12 gekauft...echtes schnppchen,wa ?

----------


## CYP21B

> 1.) probiere ich es zum ersten mal.
> 
> 2.) brauche ich keinen sozialneid, meine eltern arbeiten auch fr das geld, dass sie hierfr ausgeben und wenn einklagen mglich ist, warum nicht.
> 
> no need sozialneid . greez


Nur weil es mglich ist heit es noch lange nicht dass es nicht asozial ist. Immerhin verschlechtert jeder Eingeklagte die Studienbedingungen der Leute die durch regulre Leistungen zu ihrem Platz gekommen sind. Die Kapazitten die da angeblich frei sind sind allesamt nur Scheinkapazitten, die nur auf dem Papier bestehen. Naja immerhin sind die Chancen gut, dass sich solche Leute wieder selbst aus dem Studium eliminieren. Zumindest war es bei mir im Semester so  :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## Linda.1001

Ja sicher, 2 oder 3 Schnarchnasen im Semester verschlechtern das Klima ja soooo ungemein...

sorry, aber die derzeitige Situation fr HM-Studierende an deutschen Unis ist im Allgemeinen Schei$$e, da machen die 2 o. 3 den Kohl auch net mehr fett!  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## Linda.1001

> wer sagt denn, da sie IHRE Kohle in den Wind schiessen?



Nee, eher nem geldgeilen Anwalt in den Rachen gestopft.  :kotzen: 

Dabei kann man selbst klagen und das sogar erfolgreich, denn der Erfolg hngt nicht davon ab ob man anwaltlich vertreten wurde oder nicht!

Es geht auch gnstiger.

----------


## maL1412

> Nur weil es mglich ist heit es noch lange nicht dass es nicht asozial ist. Immerhin verschlechtert jeder Eingeklagte die Studienbedingungen der Leute die durch regulre Leistungen zu ihrem Platz gekommen sind. Die Kapazitten die da angeblich frei sind sind allesamt nur Scheinkapazitten, die nur auf dem Papier bestehen. Naja immerhin sind die Chancen gut, dass sich solche Leute wieder selbst aus dem Studium eliminieren. Zumindest war es bei mir im Semester so


der entscheidende punkt ist, jeder moechte eine familien haben und diese auch ernhren koennen. das medizinstudium ist nun mal sehr lang und man verdient als assistenzarzt nicht viel geld. wenn man vor dem studium dann noch jahre wartet kann man den wunsch mit seinem lieblingsberuf und der familie an den nagel haengen. da man aber nur einmal lebt, die chance hat auch auf umwegen an seinen berufswunsch zu kommen, WARUM NICHT?

des weiteren werden die paar studenten das klima nicht schlechter machen, was das klima schlecht macht, ist das sich studenten ueber studiengebuehren aufregen, die dringend notwendig sind, aber auf der andernseite alles finanziert haben wollen. ein medizin studium kostet ein paar hundertausend euro, wer soll das finanzieren? durch studiengebuehren kann dies teils gedeckt werden.

----------


## Linda.1001

So? Bisher ist noch nirgendwo bekannt geworden, dass durch die eingefhrten Studiengebhren sich die Studiensituation irgendwo verbessert hat geschweige denn, wo die Studiengebhren berhaupt hingeflossen sind! Kannst ja mal gern bei deiner ASta nachfragen...

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> sorry, aber die derzeitige Situation fr HM-Studierende an deutschen Unis ist im Allgemeinen Schei$$e


Woher glaubst du das zu wissen?? Ich finde sie eigentlich ganz in Ordnung....
zumindestens an meiner Uni....

----------


## Linda.1001

Wurde mir von einigen HM-Studenten aus dem Freundeskreis berichtet, aber gut, wenns in Magdeburg anders ist.  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## maL1412

> Wurde mir von einigen HM-Studenten aus dem Freundeskreis berichtet, aber gut, wenns in Magdeburg anders ist.


sitze an der quelle ohne genaueres zu sagen. es stand viel geld zu verfuegung wodurch die lehrsituation sich verbessert hat, aber in unserem bundesland wurden sie wieder abgescahfft, damit fehlte das geld...

----------


## epeline

@coxy
der eine, auf den ich mich die ganze zeit beziehe (zu faul zum vorblttern) hat selbst gesagt. dass aus seinen 10.000 euro nix geworden ist,d as heit, er keinen platz bekommen hat.
das heit fr mich bersetzt: kohle in den wind schieen

----------


## Nils.

> Nee, eher nem geldgeilen Anwalt in den Rachen gestopft. 
> 
> Dabei kann man selbst klagen und das sogar erfolgreich, denn der Erfolg hngt nicht davon ab ob man anwaltlich vertreten wurde oder nicht!
> 
> Es geht auch gnstiger.



Die richtige Versicherung vorausgesetzt auch kostenlos.

----------


## Linda.1001

Hat dir deine Versicherung alles auf Heller und Pfenning erstattet???  :Nixweiss: 

Wr mir neu, dass sich eine RSV mal nicht ziehmen wrde...

lg

----------


## goeme

> So? Bisher ist noch nirgendwo bekannt geworden, dass durch die eingefhrten Studiengebhren sich die Studiensituation irgendwo verbessert hat geschweige denn, wo die Studiengebhren berhaupt hingeflossen sind! Kannst ja mal gern bei deiner ASta nachfragen...


fr gttingen trifft das auch so ganz und gar net zu, hier haben wir den luxus 100% der studiengebhren selbst zu verwalten und ohne zustimmung der studis geht mal gar nichts!

----------


## Linda.1001

Das nenn ich mal Demokratie in Reinform.  :Grinnnss!:  Find ich gut.

In Bochum ist das ja angeblich anders.

----------


## kra-

> fr gttingen trifft das auch so ganz und gar net zu, hier haben wir den luxus 100% der studiengebhren selbst zu verwalten und ohne zustimmung der studis geht mal gar nichts!


 :Top:

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

nicht zu vergessen die Uni's an denen die Studienbedingungen auch nicht schlecht sind ganz *ohne* Studiengebhren -auch das gibt es nmlich !!!




> was das klima schlecht macht, ist das sich studenten ueber studiengebuehren aufregen, die dringend notwendig sind, aber auf der andernseite alles finanziert haben wollen. ein medizin studium kostet ein paar hundertausend euro, wer soll das finanzieren? durch studiengebuehren kann dies teils gedeckt werden.


das ein Medizinstudium teuer ist ist unbestritten, dass es aber nur ber Studiengebhren finanzierbar ist schon - diese Diskussion, ob es nicht Aufgabe des Staates ist, die Universitten so auszustatten, dass dort eine ordentliche universitre Ausbildung erfolgen kann ( und zwar in allen Studienrichtungen) gab es hier im Forum mit sehr interessanten Argumenten schon, lies sie doch mal maL1412 dann wirfst du Studenten, die gegen Studiengebhren sind sicher nicht mehr pauschal vor, dass sie das Klima vergiften, sondern verstehst sie wenigstens (ihre Meinung musst du ja nicht teilen)

----------


## epeline

> nicht zu vergessen die Uni's an denen die Studienbedingungen auch nicht schlecht sind ganz *ohne* Studiengebhren -auch das gibt es nmlich !!!
> 
> 
> 
> das ein Medizinstudium teuer ist ist unbestritten, dass es aber nur ber Studiengebhren finanzierbar ist schon - diese Diskussion, ob es nicht Aufgabe des Staates ist, die Universitten so auszustatten, dass dort eine ordentliche universitre Ausbildung erfolgen kann ( und zwar in allen Studienrichtungen) gab es hier im Forum mit sehr interessanten Argumenten schon, lies sie doch mal maL1412 dann wirfst du Studenten, die gegen Studiengebhren sind sicher nicht mehr pauschal vor, dass sie das Klima vergiften, sondern verstehst sie wenigstens (ihre Meinung musst du ja nicht teilen)


 :Meine Meinung:  :Meine Meinung:  :Meine Meinung:  :Meine Meinung:  :Meine Meinung: 

 :Meine Meinung:

----------


## venividivici

Wer ist bei der Auslosung in Leipzig dabei? (Zahnmedizin) 15 Pltze werden unter ca. 200 Leuten vergeben...hoffentlich bin ich einer von den Glcklichen. In Jena sollens 6 sein..

----------


## Maksik

Hallo! Ich warte auf Los in Leibzig und Dresden und Jena.Ich wnsche uns viel Glck!!!!

----------


## Maksik

Wo her weist du ber Leipzig und Jena??? Wann wird Verlosung in Leipzig und Jena, weist du zufllig? DANKE voraus fr deinen Antwort.

----------


## venividivici

In Leipzig wird vielleicht schon diese Woche oder Anfang nchster Woche gelost. Jena dann wahrscheinliche Ende nchster Woche.

Ich bin schon ganz wirr vor Erwartungen dass ich einen Platz zugelost bekomm auch wenn die Chancen nicht gerade prickelnd sind.

----------


## Maksik

Hallo! Ich mache das mit Anwalt. Dresden wird am 23.11.09 losen. Jena und Leipzig, wei ich von dir,,, nur nicht genau wann.Ich habe noch ber 10 Uni im laufen. ich denke , Anfang Dezember mu Tbingen kommen. Es geht um Zahnmedizin. Und bei dir? Ich bin froh, das jemand mit mir dass ganze mit macht. Die Prognosen erschrecken. Denkst in Leipzig sind ca. 200 Mandanten und nicht etwa 500? Gr aus Bayern.:- :Aufgepasst!:

----------


## Linda.1001

Hat jemand schon etwas vom VWG Giessen gehrt bzgl. HM WiSe 2009? Die sind normaler Weise doch recht schnell.

----------


## venividivici

Angenommen man bekommt einen Platz in Dresden zugelost dann kann man erst im WS 2010/11 anfangen weils frs Sommersemester ja keine Erstsemester gibt!?

----------


## Maksik

Bis ende Dezember kann man noch sofort anfangen. (sagt mein Anwalt).

----------


## venividivici

In Jena sinds jetzt doch mehr Leute die am Losen teilnehmen, so ca 300. Ich bin einer von  6Leuten die ohne Anwalt dabei sind...

----------


## Maksik

Woher weist du wie viele Leite Teil nehmen? Und wieviel Pltze hat Jena? Was meinst?

----------


## venividivici

Wenn du ohne Anwalt klagst bekommst du eine Liste mit allen Klgern und Lospltzen zugesendet. Ruf deinen Anwalt an und lass dir die Unterlagen zuschicken falls du daran Interesse hast...dafr wird er ja bezahlt ;)

----------


## Maksik

Es bleibt anonym.Er gibt die Liste nicht. In Dresden werden 20 Pltze prognostiziert.Schon viel, aber wie viele Mandanten?

----------


## Nils.

> Es bleibt anonym.Er gibt die Liste nicht.


Diese Listen gibt es wohl, steht ja vorne auf der Klageschrift drauf, wer gegen wen klagt.

----------


## Maksik

Wie viele Leite in eine Klage teil nehmen, wissen nur die, welche ohne Anwalt einklagen.

----------


## pottmed

> Wie viele Leite in eine Klage teil nehmen, wissen nur die, welche ohne Anwalt einklagen.


Das stimmt so nicht, ich habe damals mit Anwalt geklagt und immer brav die Listen mit allen Klgern zugestellt bekommen. Das hat aber auch nicht geholfen  :bhh:  ::-oopss:

----------


## CYP21B

> Ja sicher, 2 oder 3 Schnarchnasen im Semester verschlechtern das Klima ja soooo ungemein...
> 
> sorry, aber die derzeitige Situation fr HM-Studierende an deutschen Unis ist im Allgemeinen Schei$$e, da machen die 2 o. 3 den Kohl auch net mehr fett!


Also bei mir haben sich die 60 "Schnarchnasen" wie du es nennst sehr wohl ausgewirkt. Aber das weit du sicher auch wieder besser...

Also ganz ehrlich nachdem sich die ersten Leute verabschiedet hatten und nicht mehr in jedem Seminar andauernd dumme Fragen gestellt wurden wars eigentlich schon in der Vorklink ganz ok.

Jetzt hier in der Klinik ist es super. Auch das Klima unter den Studenten ist viel besser. Naja wenn ich jetzt sagen wrde, dass das evtl. etwas damit zutun hat dass es hier von vorneherein keine Klger gab glaubst du das sowieso nicht. Aber dummerweise war an meiner Vorklinikuni die Gruppe Klger weitgehend mit der Kategorie Kameradenschwein deckungsgleich.

----------


## Linda.1001

> Also bei mir haben sich die 60 "Schnarchnasen" wie du es nennst sehr wohl ausgewirkt. Aber das weit du sicher auch wieder besser...
> 
> Also ganz ehrlich nachdem sich die ersten Leute verabschiedet hatten und nicht mehr in jedem Seminar andauernd dumme Fragen gestellt wurden wars eigentlich schon in der Vorklink ganz ok.
> 
> Jetzt hier in der Klinik ist es super. Auch das Klima unter den Studenten ist viel besser. Naja wenn ich jetzt sagen wrde, dass das evtl. etwas damit zutun hat dass es hier von vorneherein keine Klger gab glaubst du das sowieso nicht. Aber dummerweise war an meiner Vorklinikuni die Gruppe Klger weitgehend mit der Kategorie Kameradenschwein deckungsgleich.




zu 1) Habe ich irgendwo behauptet es besser zu wissen- das war eine Annahme...!

zu 2) /

zu 3) Ich mag keine Pauschalisierungen, muss aber deine Aussage mal einfach als wahr hinnehmen.  :Nixweiss:  Schwarze Schafe gibts in jedem Semester.  

Da muss ich sagen, hatte ich mit meinem Pharmaziesemester ziemliches Glck.

----------


## CYP21B

> zu 1) Habe ich irgendwo behauptet es besser zu wissen- das war eine Annahme...!
> 
> zu 2) /
> 
> zu 3) Ich mag keine Pauschalisierungen, muss aber deine Aussage mal einfach als wahr hinnehmen.  Schwarze Schafe gibts in jedem Semester.  
> 
> Da muss ich sagen, hatte ich mit meinem Pharmaziesemester ziemliches Glck.


Dann wre es zumindest sinnvoll keine haltlosen Vermutungen aufzustellen, die hinten und vorne nicht stimmen.

Meine Meinung muss dir auch nicht gefallen. Das ist nur meine Sichtweise der Dinge. Ist auch sicherlich statistisch nicht verwertbar, war aber eben die Erfahrung die ich gemacht habe.

Ich empfinde es jedoch als prinzipiell asozial, wenn man sich einen Studienplatz quasi erschleicht und damit bewusst in Kauf nimmt die Bedingungen derer die ihren Platz durch regulre Leistungen erhalten haben zu verschlechtern. Und besonders asozial empfinde ich es wenn man das Ganze dann noch versucht schn zu reden und zu verharmlosen. Wenn man so etwas schon durchzieht soll man wenigstens zugeben, dass man sich nicht gerade sozial den zuknftigen Kommilitonen gegenber verhlt. Alles andere ist eine Lge sich selbst und den anderen gegenber.

----------


## Medi Freak

lol heul doch...was ist heutzutage schon gerecht?
ich finde, jemand der klagt und viel geld investiert, zeigt, dass er das studium unter allen umstnden will und hat demnach auch den platz verdient, genau wie die X 1,0streber in medizin.

----------


## epeline

> lol heul doch...was ist heutzutage schon gerecht?
> ich finde, jemand der klagt und viel geld investiert, zeigt, dass er das studium unter allen umstnden will und hat demnach auch den platz verdient, genau wie die X 1,0streber in medizin.


also jemand der sich leisten kann, den platz zu kaufen hat ihn mehr verdient als jemand, der ihn einfach nur will und leider "nur"  normalverdienende eltern hat?
sehr beeindruckend

ich finde ja, dass jemand, der sich 2 jahre in der shcule abqult um ein gutes abi zu bekommen, mehr leistet als jemand, der papi nach geld anbettelt.
das hat auch mit strebern nix zu tun.

auch wenni ch wei, dass es genug streber gibt  :hmmm...: 

btw: den willen zu studieren spricht euch keiner ab, will auch gar keiner. aber das ziel heiligt nicht die mittel

----------


## Linda.1001

> Ich empfinde es jedoch als prinzipiell asozial, wenn man sich einen Studienplatz quasi erschleicht und damit bewusst in Kauf nimmt die Bedingungen derer die ihren Platz durch regulre Leistungen erhalten haben zu verschlechtern. Und besonders asozial empfinde ich es wenn man das Ganze dann noch versucht schn zu reden und zu verharmlosen.


Nun ja, das ist deine Meinung. 

Ich meine, wir hatten hier schon mal eine Art Meinungs-Thread zum Thema Kapazittsklage.

Dieser Thread war eigentlich nur zum Zweck des Austausches ber Kapazittsklagen (Ablauf, Erfahrungen, Ergebnisse) gedacht, nicht zur Diskussion, ob berhaupt und wie asozial wir Klger doch alle sind.

Deswegen mchte ich dich ganz nicht-asozial darum bitten, den Thread doch einfach on-topic zu lassen und den anderen Thread als Diskussionsplattform fr solche Diskussionen zu verwenden. Das wr ganz lieb.

Gru

----------


## maL1412

> Dann wre es zumindest sinnvoll keine haltlosen Vermutungen aufzustellen, die hinten und vorne nicht stimmen.
> 
> Meine Meinung muss dir auch nicht gefallen. Das ist nur meine Sichtweise der Dinge. Ist auch sicherlich statistisch nicht verwertbar, war aber eben die Erfahrung die ich gemacht habe.
> 
> Ich empfinde es jedoch als prinzipiell asozial, wenn man sich einen Studienplatz quasi erschleicht und damit bewusst in Kauf nimmt die Bedingungen derer die ihren Platz durch regulre Leistungen erhalten haben zu verschlechtern. Und besonders asozial empfinde ich es wenn man das Ganze dann noch versucht schn zu reden und zu verharmlosen. Wenn man so etwas schon durchzieht soll man wenigstens zugeben, dass man sich nicht gerade sozial den zuknftigen Kommilitonen gegenber verhlt. Alles andere ist eine Lge sich selbst und den anderen gegenber.


wasn schei du erzaehlst. ueberleg dir doch mal, ob das abi so sozial ablaeuft? ist das abi zwischen bayern und bremen vergleichbar? wenn du schon mit assozial anfaengst, solltest beim abi beginnen.

----------


## maL1412

> also jemand der sich leisten kann, den platz zu kaufen hat ihn mehr verdient als jemand, der ihn einfach nur will und leider "nur"  normalverdienende eltern hat?
> sehr beeindruckend
> 
> ich finde ja, dass jemand, der sich 2 jahre in der shcule abqult um ein gutes abi zu bekommen, mehr leistet als jemand, der papi nach geld anbettelt.
> das hat auch mit strebern nix zu tun.
> 
> auch wenni ch wei, dass es genug streber gibt 
> 
> btw: den willen zu studieren spricht euch keiner ab, will auch gar keiner. aber das ziel heiligt nicht die mittel


genau son schwachsinn. immer dieses spd geschwafel. das supernanni-niveau. du kannst die abis nicht vergleichen, wer sagt dir, dass jmd der 1,0 in nrw mit sport und ausmalen gemacht hat faehiger in medizin ist, als jmd der 2,0 in bayern gemacht hat?

----------


## pottmed

Oh, kommt jetzt wieder die "Kniet nieder, ich habe Abitur in Bayern gemacht" Nummer ? 

Geh spielen...

----------


## Linda.1001

soviel zum Thema Ausdruck... 

knnten wir bitte ontopic fortfahren...bitte!

----------


## epeline

och ich wrd gern mal jemanden kennenlernen,d er LK ausmalen hatte ^^

hab nmlcih noch keinen getroffen.

es sind sihcer unterschiede zwischen den abis, aber jemand, der in hamburg strebsam und fleiig ist, wird es auch in bayern sein.
so gro driftet das schon nicht auseinder
ich war beim abi auch faul und hatte dementsprechende noten. aber ich geb dafr nicht dem bsen system die schuld ^^

was daran jetzt mit der super-nanny zu tun hat, ist mir nicht ganz schlssig, aber ist mir auch egal.

ob dsa jetzt alles was ber fertigkeiten als mediziner aussagt, hab ich nicht gesagt. kannst dir meine posts gern noch mal durchlesen, wenn du da was durcheinander bringst.
das auswahlverfahren ist aber so. das wei man vorher, wenn man in die oberstufe kommt. dass ein alternatives verfahren besser oder richtiger wre, wurde ja schon oft in anderen freds besprochen, auch da kannst du gern meine meinung dazu durchlesen, da du mir da offenbar eine andere unterstellst. 

achja: was ich whle, fhre ich jetzt nicht aus. allerdings lagst du da nicht richtig. und ich wei nicht, wieso du eine partei als eine art beschimpfung benutzt ^^
e

----------


## DeSeal

[Ironie]Und ich war auch ne faule Sau im Abi, aber weil ich ne volle Stelle und so reiche Eltern hab, kann ich mir die 12k Euronen fr die Klage trotzdem leisten und fhl mich gut dabei TSCHBTSCH  :bhh:  [/Ironie]

Back2Topic:

heute ist in Gttingen verhandelt worden... hat jemand schon was gehrt??

----------


## Maksik

ber Gttingen nichts gehrt, aber Ulm und Halle sind irgendwann in November,, und am 23.11.09 Dresden.Lass uns alle ein Platz bekommen.

----------


## venividivici

Maksik, ist das jetzt alles Zahnmedizin?

----------


## Maksik

Dresden-ist Zahnmedizin, Ulm und Halle kann beides sein HM und ZM, aber auch in November.   P.S.  Weist du schon wieviel Mandanten sind in Dresden??????? PLEASE!

----------


## Medi Freak

Humanmedizin : Leipzig Vergleich mit 19 Teilstudienpltzen auf ca. 800, Gttingen keine Pltze.  :Grinnnss!:  :Woow:

----------


## DeSeal

Schade mit G,meine beste Freundin studiert dort und ist extrem begeistert...in Leipzig ne Chance von 1:40 immerhin.dann drck ich uns allen mal die Daumen!

@medifreak: wie kommste an die zahlen?und wie darf ich die lachenden smileys verstehn? Schn,dass du deinen Platz schon hast,da musst du ihn ja anderen nicht gnnen -.-

----------


## venividivici

Ich wrde viel lieber in Jena genommen werden, aber das kann man sich ja leider nicht aussuchen.

Ich hab keine Ahnung wieviele Mandaten es in Dresden sind, ZM wird wohl erst spter ausgelost.

----------


## Maksik

Hi Medi Freak ! Wei du auch ber Zahnmedizin in Leipzig? Es wer so schn gleich im ersten Uni gezogen werden und alle Sorgen ab sofort vergessen.

----------


## Medi Freak

klar weiss ich ber alles bescheid. aber nur gegen ca$h!  :Party:

----------


## loewin

> klar weiss ich ber alles bescheid. aber nur gegen ca$h!


das hilft an dieser stelle natrlich absolut weiter. sonst aber alles in ordnung bei dir, ja?  :peng:

----------


## CYP21B

> Nun ja, das ist deine Meinung. 
> 
> Ich meine, wir hatten hier schon mal eine Art Meinungs-Thread zum Thema Kapazittsklage.
> 
> Dieser Thread war eigentlich nur zum Zweck des Austausches ber Kapazittsklagen (Ablauf, Erfahrungen, Ergebnisse) gedacht, nicht zur Diskussion, ob berhaupt und wie asozial wir Klger doch alle sind.
> 
> Deswegen mchte ich dich ganz nicht-asozial darum bitten, den Thread doch einfach on-topic zu lassen und den anderen Thread als Diskussionsplattform fr solche Diskussionen zu verwenden. Das wr ganz lieb.
> 
> Gru


Ja das ist meine Meinung und ich finde die auch in keinster Weise verwerflich, selbst wenn du das Wort asozial noch so markant hervorhebst. Ich habe dieses Wort ganz bewusst gewhlt da es in meinen Augen sehr treffend ist.

In meinen Augen ist es alles andere als Offtopic, wenn ein User um Meinungen zum Einklagen fragt. Immerhin ist es doch sinnvoll, wenn er schon im Voraus wei, dass nicht alle seiner zuknftigen Kommilitonen ein solches Verhalten gut heien. 

In einem Forum ist es nun mal nicht der Fall, dass es nur eine Seite gibt, und du wirst es sicher nicht schaffen mir mit Pseudoargumenten, bzw. falschen Aussagen wie in dem Post auf den ich reagiert habe die Meinung zu verbieten, wenn es fr dich unangenehm wird. 

@maL1412: Ich finde auch, dass Schler mancher Bundeslnder es wesentlich leichter haben, ein gutes Abi zu machen wie in anderen Bundeslndern. Trotzdem ist aber das Abitur das aussagekrftigste Kriterium fr den weiteren Studienerfolg. Und da man nun mal schon vorher wei, dass man eben 1,x braucht und nicht 3,x halte ich es trotzdem fr das beste Mittel der Wahl. Ich meine selbst in Bayern sollte das bei entsprechender Eignung kein Thema sein dies zu erreichen. Dass es eben in anderen Bundeslndern leichter ist ist eben Pech, aber kein Argument dafr dass man die Anforderung nicht schafft. Nichtsdestotrotz bin ich dafr ein bundesweites Zentralabi auf Niveau des bayerischen Abiturs einzufhren.

----------


## Merle0711

Hallo zusammen!

Ich bin selber Klger zum WS09/10.
Woher habt ihr denn die Informationen ber die genauen Verhandlungen. Ich habe nmlich vor 4 Tagen einen "Jetzt-Stand-Brief" vom Anwalt bekommen. 
Der schrieb dass Dresden Halle und Gttingen einen Vergleich vorgeschlagen haben-sonst aber nichts. D.h. es ist noch nicht einmal klar wie viele und ob sie berhaupt Pltze anbieten(aber sehr wahrscheinlich)
In BW (also auch Ulm) wurde jetzt erst entschieden dass man doch klagen kann (Normenkontrollverfahren durchfhren kann) aber ich wei nicht ob das fr alle Klger gilt.
Aber genaue Zahlen konnte er mir nicht nennen.
Also woher habt ihr denn diese "konkreten" Zahlen und Daten?
Liebe Gre :peng:

----------


## Linda.1001

> Ja das ist meine Meinung und ich finde die auch in keinster Weise verwerflich, selbst wenn du das Wort asozial noch so markant hervorhebst. Ich habe dieses Wort ganz bewusst gewhlt da es in meinen Augen sehr treffend ist.
> 
> In meinen Augen ist es alles andere als Offtopic, wenn ein User um Meinungen zum Einklagen fragt. Immerhin ist es doch sinnvoll, wenn er schon im Voraus wei, dass nicht alle seiner zuknftigen Kommilitonen ein solches Verhalten gut heien. 
> 
> In einem Forum ist es nun mal nicht der Fall, dass es nur eine Seite gibt, und du wirst es sicher nicht schaffen mir mit Pseudoargumenten, bzw. falschen Aussagen wie in dem Post auf den ich reagiert habe die Meinung zu verbieten, wenn es fr dich unangenehm wird.


Du bist anscheinend nur auf Provokation aus. Na macht nix. Wenn du sonst nichts zu tun hast.

Asozial ist definiert als gemeinschaftsschdigendes Verhalten. Nichts anderes verfolgst du gerade hier in diesem Thread, in dem du deine Provokationen rumposaunst in der Hoffnung, dass du dich mit jemandem streiten kannst.

Pseudoargumente? Hmmm, aha, also alles was deiner Meinung widerspricht ist pseudo? Bzw. falsch. :Nixweiss: 

Ich habe das Wort asozial markiert, weil ich es ziemlich unverschmt finde,wie du dich hier uerst. Deswegen. Ist mir ja noch erlaubt oder?

Ich habe dir nirgendwo deine Meinung bzw. deren uerung verboten. Ich habe dich gebeten, dass in dem extra dafr eingerichteten Meinungs-Thread zu tun, weil dieser hier zum Informationsaustausch ber laufende Verfahren bzw. Erfahrungsaustausch gedacht ist. D.h. wenn du weiterhin auf Streitgesprche aus bist, strst du interessierte Klger (anscheinend deine Intention nebst der Provokation) und legst somit das von dir beschriebene Verhalten an den Tag.
 :Top: 


Ich werd dir nicht mehr antworten, schreib dir ruhig alles von der Seele. 


Gru Linda

----------


## CYP21B

> Du bist anscheinend nur auf Provokation aus. Na macht nix. Wenn du sonst nichts zu tun hast.
> 
> Asozial ist definiert als gemeinschaftsschdigendes Verhalten. Nichts anderes verfolgst du gerade hier in diesem Thread, in dem du deine Provokationen rumposaunst in der Hoffnung, dass du dich mit jemandem streiten kannst.
> 
> Pseudoargumente? Hmmm, aha, also alles was deiner Meinung widerspricht ist pseudo? Bzw. falsch.
> 
> Ich habe das Wort asozial markiert, weil ich es ziemlich unverschmt finde,wie du dich hier uerst. Deswegen. Ist mir ja noch erlaubt oder?
> 
> Ich habe dir nirgendwo deine Meinung bzw. deren uerung verboten. Ich habe dich gebeten, dass in dem extra dafr eingerichteten Meinungs-Thread zu tun, weil dieser hier zum Informationsaustausch ber laufende Verfahren bzw. Erfahrungsaustausch gedacht ist. D.h. wenn du weiterhin auf Streitgesprche aus bist, strst du interessierte Klger (anscheinend deine Intention nebst der Provokation) und legst somit das von dir beschriebene Verhalten an den Tag.
> ...


Da hast du etwas falsch verstanden. Meine Intention liegt nicht in Provokation, sondern einzig darin einige unter Klgern verbreitetet Irrglauben richtig zu stellen. Siehe beispielsweise dein Kommentar bezglich der 2-3 "Schnarchnasen". 

Genau asozial ist gemeinschaftschdigendes Verhalten. Also wenn 60 Klger durch ihre nicht durch Leistung berechtigte Anwesenheit die Lehrbedingungen der anderen 300 berechtigt anwesenden massiv verschlechtern. Wohingegen dein Beispiel nicht zutrifft, da ich lediglich eine Meinungsuerung ttige die dir nicht behagt, da du keine Argumente gegen meinen Standpunkt vorweisen kannst.

Pseudoargumente = 2-3 Schnarchnasen die in Realitt eben auch 60 Mann ausmachen knnen. Einfach nicht den Tatsachen entsprechende Feststellungen die als wahr dargestellt werden.

Es ist dein gutes Recht, dass du persnlich es unverschmt findest wenn ich Klger als asozial empfinde. Ich stehe jedoch dazu, da es von meiner Seite her wohl berlegt war und zudem begrndet ist.

Ich wollte mit meinem ersten Post lediglich meine Erfahrung kundt tun. Genau dazu soll der Thread doch sein? Desweiteren habe ich dann nur deine Falschaussage widerlegt, was doch eigentlich auch dem Thread dienlich ist, da sich dann jeder sein eigenes Bild dazu machen kann. Es muss doch keiner meine Meinung bernehmen.

----------


## Maksik

Hallo Merle0711 ! Aus Forum, Anwalt und anderen Klger. Ich muss gestern dringend Eidesstattliche Versicherung, fr Dresden unterschreiben und ins Verwaltunggericht schicken mit Datum nach 12.11.09. Bis SS drfen in BW alle klagen.

----------


## Merle0711

@Meksik    Danke! Ich habe von Dresden wahrscheinlich nichts so genaues wie du erfahren weil ich dort nicht klage :Grinnnss!: 
Das mit BW wusste ich von meinem Anwalt-wusste nur nicht ob das jetzt fr alle Klger zutrifft-aber eigentlich logisch ein Recht gilt ja immer fr alle :hmmm...: 
Also viel Erfolg.
Als Motivation fr dich-alle meine Bekannten und Freunde, die geklagt haben haben dadurch einen Studienplatz erhalt ::-dance: 
Bye bye

----------


## Maksik

Hi venividivici ! Hast du jetzt ein Platz bekommen in Leipzig,,?? War schon Auslsung? Kannst du es bitte sagen? Ich warte und warte jeden Tag auf den Anruf vom meinen Anwalt, und es kommt nichts. Bin traurig,das macht doch einen fertig.Danke.

----------


## Maksik

Ich klage fr Zahnmedizin WS2009/10. Sorry.

----------


## venividivici

Gedulde dich noch zwei Wochen. Wenn du dann immer noch keine Nachricht bekommen hast zhlst du leider nicht zu den glcklichen Gewinnern.

An welchen Unis findet denn momentan ein Vergleich statt? In ZM wei ich es nur von Leipzig und Jena.

----------


## Merle0711

Hallo Leute
hab heute bei meinem Anwalt gelesen dass Ulm ich glaube 14 Teilstudienpltze vergibt in HUMANMEDIZIN
Ist fr mich uninteressant aber euch interessiert es vielleicht :Grinnnss!: 
Good luck :Grinnnss!: 
@maksik wo hast du denn geklagt? ich klage auch fr zm frage nur aus interesse-vielleicht studieren wir ja bald zusammen :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Maksik

Hallo Merle 0711!  Ich habe in Sden und Norden, in Westen und Osten geklagt   . Ob das was bringt. Ich bete zum GOT. Habe schon Beruf, Labor Praktikum und als Plan " C " , TSM in Mai. Abi ist 2,2 und trotz Beruf( 2,2-0,5=1,8 in Freiburg und Tbingen) , hat nicht gereicht. Jetzt aber schluss mit Lstig.  P.S.  Ja in Ulm nur HM, morgen wird verlost.

----------


## Hank_from_Helvete

@ maksik

weit du zufllig wie viele studienpltze auf wie viele klger verteilt werden?

gru

----------


## Maksik

Leider nicht. Wissen aber die, welche selber klagen.Die kriegen Gerichtslisten mit alle Namen und Lospltzen.Die Frage gibt mir auch keine Ruhe. Liebe wissen was auf uns zu kommt.

----------


## Hank_from_Helvete

schon bevor man sich zu viele hoffnungen macht
hab nur gelesen, dass es 14 teilstudienpltze sind...frag mich nur ob ulm so beliebt ist... :Nixweiss:

----------


## Maksik

Ist doch egal, Hauptsache du hast ein Platz. Tauschen kannst du berall.

----------


## Maksik

Mein Anwalt hat zum  Beispiel fr ZM Ulm, nicht genommen. Wahren schlechte Prognosen. Kann das vielleicht dir helfen. Ich wnsche dir viel Glck.

----------


## Hank_from_Helvete

danke...wnsch ich dir natrlich auch
aber ich wrde ulm ziehmlich gut finden  :hmmm...:

----------


## DeSeal

Bin in Leipzig auch dabei, habe aber auch noch nichts gehrt von dort... Irgendwie muss es ja klappen, schlielich hat es bei allen Bekannten mit der Klage geklappt. Und wenn nicht, auch egal...

Lieber den armen Anwalt untersttzt als Ford, die gehn sowieso pleite  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## kra-

Ulm hat auch ziemlich oft wieder rausgeklagt. Im allgemeinen sollen die Zustnde fr Klger dort nicht so toll sein, hab ziemlich miese Geschichten gehrt. Ist aber auch schon ein paar Jhrchen her.

----------


## Maksik

Es ist viel zu teuer fr egal. Muss einfach klappen.

----------


## Hank_from_Helvete

Stimmt fr egal is es echt zu teuer...

----------


## DeSeal

Egal war jetzt vielleicht berspitzt ausgedrckt... Aber ich hab mich bevor ich die Mandatsvereinbarung unterschrieben hab, damit auseinandergesetzt, dass das ganze unter Umstnden scheitert.

Aber die Hoffnung auf einen Studienplatz war letztendlich doch grer, als der Wille, mir ein neues Auto zu kaufen...

Ich seh es als eine Art teures "Lotterielos"...

Jemand was gehrt aus Leipzig, Dresen, Essen, ... ?

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

auf Leipzig oder Dresden solltest du nciht hoffen, die schlechten Straen im Osten sind sicher nicht gut fr dein altes Auto und Fahrrad fahren, so wie es andere Stunden tun, kommt fr dich ja sicher nicht in Frage

----------


## Hank_from_Helvete

hab nur gehrt, dass dresden erst am 17.11 verhandelt.

----------


## pottmed

> auf Leipzig oder Dresden solltest du nciht hoffen, die schlechten Straen im Osten sind sicher nicht gut fr dein altes Auto und Fahrrad fahren, so wie es andere Stunden tun, kommt fr dich ja sicher nicht in Frage


Selten sowas unqualifiziertes hier gelesen  :kotzen:

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

wirklich ? ich finde das Gefasel von "ach ich hab dann doch auf eine neues Auto ( vom Papa?) verzichtet und mich fr die Klagen entschieden " zum  :kotzen:

----------


## pottmed

Was ist daran verwerflich ? 

Von Papa steht da nichts, es soll ja auch Leute geben die fr ihr Geld arbeiten und damit kann jeder bekanntlich gerne machen was er mchte....

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> Von Papa steht da nichts,


in Bezug auf Auto da hast du recht, nur das die Eltern fr das Geld fr die Klagen arbeiten - also hat er zumindest kein eigenes Geld fr die Klagen (aber du meinst fr Auto schon ??? oder wie jetzt???)

----------


## DeSeal

Offtopic:

Ich wohne zwar noch im Hotel Mama, aber ich hab ne volle Stelle als Rettungsassistent... Meinen Eltern mcht ich nicht zumuten, die Klagerei zu bezahlen, zumal die auch berhaupt nix davon halten.

Und selbst wenn, auch fr reiche Eltern kann man nix  :hmmm...: 

Und nein, Fahrrad fahren tu ich nur im Wald, die schlechten Straen im Osten mchte ich meinem geliebten MTB nicht zumuten ^^ Ein Hoch auf ffentliche Verkehrsmittel. Das erste, was ich abschiee, wenn ich nen Platz habe, ist mein Auto. Es sei denn, ich kann heimatnah studieren  :Party: 

Und ich muss mir ein T-Shirt zulegen:"Ich habe geklagt!" damit von vorneherein die ganzen 1,0 Streber (was sich jetzt nicht auf jeden bezieht, der 1,0 hat, sondern auf die, die es raushngen lassen) und die ganzen Leute, die sich wunderst was auf ihr Medizinstudium einbilden, nix mit mir zu tun haben wollen :-P Bleiben nur noch die netten Leute brig, hurra  :hmmm...:

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> fr reiche Eltern kann man nix


fr ein 3,0 Abi aber schon  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## DeSeal

Tut das was zur Sache? 

mach doch nen Thread "ich hasse Klger..." auf und lass uns hier einfach ber mgliche Verfahrensergebnisse spekulieren / Erfahrungen austauschen.

*Ausgangzeig*

Danke  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## maL1412

> Tut das was zur Sache? 
> 
> mach doch nen Thread "ich hasse Klger..." auf und lass uns hier einfach ber mgliche Verfahrensergebnisse spekulieren / Erfahrungen austauschen.
> 
> *Ausgangzeig*
> 
> Danke


hi,

schon jemand was von ulm gehoert, sind da schon ergebnisse draussen?

danke, 

lg

----------


## loewin

> auf Leipzig oder Dresden solltest du nciht hoffen, die schlechten Straen im Osten sind sicher nicht gut fr dein altes Auto und Fahrrad fahren, so wie es andere *Stunden* tun, kommt fr dich ja sicher nicht in Frage


cool stunden fahren bei dir fahrrad?? also bei mir leider nicht  :grrrr....: 
jetzt sind ja fast alle in ihre schubladen verfrachtet worden (1,0-abiturienten sind alle streber und uncool, klger sind alle asozial und stinkreiche snobs)!
kann ich nicht wirklich nachvollziehen, warum immer aufeinander rumgehackt werden muss, was doch eh zu nichts fhrt...ausser sich im kreis zu drehen vielleicht.
fakt ist doch, es wird schon seit jahrzehnten geklagt und es wird auch weiterhin geklagt werden. also sollen sich doch bitte die klger hier austauschen knnen, ohne dass hier stndig solche (entschuldigung) blden kommentare gepostet werden.
langsam nervts, denn es ist wirklich immer der gleiche brei  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## kra-

Nun, hier wurde Khiri halt noch nicht gebasht. Das musste gendert werden.

----------


## loewin

> Nun, hier wurde Khiri halt noch nicht gebasht. Das musste gendert werden.


 :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Maksik

Hallo Hank from Helvete   ! Ist das sichere Quelle mit dem Dresden 17.11.09,, weil ich hebe  hier im FORUM gelesen- 23.11.09.Und vor dem Dresden, muss noch Leipzig  mit Jena kommen. (Ist alles ZM gemeint). Gru.

----------


## Hank_from_Helvete

Hey Maksik
hab ich von der internetseite des verwaltungsgerichts dresden:

Numerus-clausus-Verfahren

Die 15. Kammer des Verwaltungsgerichts wird am 17. November 2009 - nichtffentliche - Errterungstermine in den eingegangenen NC-Verfahren fr die Fcher Zahn- (vormittags) sowie Humanmedizin (nachmittags) der Technischen Universitt Dresden durchfhren. Das Gericht rechnet wie in den Vorjahren mit Eilantrgen auf Zulassung zum Studium von ber 1.000 Studienplatzinteressenten, die im Wesentlichen durch Anwaltskanzleien vertreten werden.

----------


## Maksik

O Gott! Mir wird schlecht..... ber 1000 Mandanten. Nehmt Man an  600- HM und 400- ZM. Z.B. 20- Pltze. Chance 1:20. O je.

----------


## Hank_from_Helvete

@ Maksik
bist du dir sicher, dass heute in ulm gelost wurde?
und wenn man dort einen platz bekommt...wann wird das einem mitgeteilt?

----------


## Medi2009

> Hey Maksik
> hab ich von der internetseite des verwaltungsgerichts dresden:
> 
> Numerus-clausus-Verfahren
> 
> Die 15. Kammer des Verwaltungsgerichts wird am 17. November 2009 - nichtffentliche - Errterungstermine in den eingegangenen NC-Verfahren fr die Fcher Zahn- (vormittags) sowie Humanmedizin (nachmittags) der Technischen Universitt Dresden durchfhren. Das Gericht rechnet wie in den Vorjahren mit Eilantrgen auf Zulassung zum Studium von ber 1.000 Studienplatzinteressenten, die im Wesentlichen durch Anwaltskanzleien vertreten werden.


Bei so vielen Klgern fr so wenig Pltze kann ich mir mein Schmunzen leider nicht verkneifen :bhh: 
Und die Anwlte reiben sich die Hnde wund...

----------


## kra-

> Chance 1:20. O je.


Das ist aber durchaus eine realistische Grenordnung und auch Chance. Wenn du dir die letzten Seiten durchliest wirst du sehen, dass es zwar immer wieder einige "Ausreier" nach oben gibt (bei mir waren das 2006 Mnchen und Gttingen mit 130 (!) bzw 70 Pltzen), aber mehr als ne 5% Wahrscheinlichkeit pro Verfahren gibt es nur noch selten, meist weniger.
Auch musst du beachten, dass jetzt die Verfahren gerade neu beginnen. Die, die jetzt einen Platz bekommen, fallen in den kommenden Verfahren ja raus und somit werden die Chancen auch grer.

----------


## maL1412

> @ Maksik
> bist du dir sicher, dass heute in ulm gelost wurde?
> und wenn man dort einen platz bekommt...wann wird das einem mitgeteilt?


das frage ich mich auch gerade, eigentlich sollte gelost werden...

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> Tut das was zur Sache? 
> 
> mach doch nen Thread "ich hasse Klger..." auf


da irrst du DeSeal, ich hasse nicht diejenigen die versuchen durch eine Klage einen Studienplatz zu erhalten, das find ich vllig legitim - ich hasse aber Gromuler, die Stze wie " man kann ja nicht's fr seine reichen Eltern " und " ich hab mich gegen ein neues Auot entschieden und lieber fr eine Klage" e.c. hier posten und im Leben selbst noch nicht viel geleistet haben, insofern tut dein 3,0 Abi schon was zur Sache

----------


## DeSeal

Achso, das ist natrlich was anderes... Nee, ich habe noch nichts im Leben gearbeitet und nur auf die Kosten meiner Eltern gelebt. Naja gut, ein wenig Hartz IV gibts ja auch noch  :hmmm...: 

Ein Dosenbier auf dich, Khiri  :Party:   :bhh:

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> Achso, das ist natrlich was anderes... Nee, ich habe noch nichts im Leben gearbeitet


ich glaube langsam, du bist wirklich so ein Typ, der denkt, dass die paar Jhrchen die er als Rettungssanitter gearbeitet hat Gromuligkeit   rechtfertigt

----------


## venividivici

Wenn ich meinen Platz durch eine Klage bekomme bin ich einfach berglcklich und werde dann mein Bestes geben. Und ich muss ganz ehrlich zugeben, ohne meine Eltern htte ich die finanziellen Mitteln nicht gehabt und wre nie auf die Idee gekommen zu klagen. Deshalb bin ich auch alles andere als stolz diesen Weg eingeschlagen zu haben. Aber nach 6 WS die mir nicht angerechnet werden (wre zuviel verlangt das jetzt zu erklren) fehlt mir einfach die Geduld! Und ja, ich wei, ich bin ein Egoist! Schuld war Faulheit und ein Sack voll Gold  :Keks:

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

@venividivici drck dir die Daumen, dass es vielleicht klappt mit einem Platz fr dich und du wirst deinen Eltern sicher auch beweisen, dass du kein Faulpelz bist und sich die enorme Geldausgabe somit auch gelohnt hat  :Grinnnss!: 

( he Merle - das ist keine Provokation, das meine ich wirklich ehrlich, jemand der so selbstkritisch wie venividivici schreibt, der setzt sich dann wirklcih auf den A**** und macht was aus dem Studienplatz, wen er das Glck hatte ber den Klageweg einen zu ergattern)

----------


## Merle0711

Also zu allererst einmal muss ich einen Satz loswerden den man mir selbst vor das Gesicht geknallt hat-und das tat echt weh :was ist das...?: 
WERDET ERWACHSEN UND KMMERT EUCH UM EURE SACHE!
Das ist in Bezug auf:...der hat ein leichteres Abi...der hat reichere Eltern...der hat ein hbscheres GEsicht und wirkt im ersten moment attraktiver...gemeint.
Ich habe auch immer geheult, dass sooo viele einen platz haben obwohl sie ein schlechteres abi haben als ich. und alle bundeslnder ein leichteres abi hatte(ich bin aus bw)...und weiter bringt einen das gar nicht-das habe ich an der uni gelernt.
wenn man hier klagen will soll man das tun. Dass das ganze die eltern bezahlen ist doch klar-selbst mit versicherung ist das ganze noch sehr teuer und ja ich knnte sagen ich habe ein sparbuch dafr geknackt -aber hallo? das sparbuch haben meine eltern fleiig gespart bzw. ich habe das sparbuch wachsen lassen mit meinem sparschwein-welches meine eltern gefttert haben.
FAST jeder Student wird zum Groteil von seinen Eltern ausgehalten und da brauch sich keiner was vormachen.
Das Einzige was eine riesen Sauerei ist dass unser Staat nicht genug Geld in Bildung investiert :dagegen: Die guten Studenten bzw die Mediziner(und die die es einmal werden) sieben sich sowieso von den anderen heraus... man soll aber erst einmal allen die gelegenheit geben sich auszuprobieren..
UNENDLICHES THEMA!!!
Und vielleicht noch was zum Ton in diesem Thread-Khiri ist provokant und direkt :Grinnnss!: -und das muss man vertragen-das ist gut so-wir knnen uns nicht immer alle bauchpinseln-was meint ihr wie es an der uni zugeht???
und dann darf man hier nicht alles auf die goldwaage legen :So..sehe...ich..das..auch: -aber glaubt mir 
WIR ALLE WERDEN MAL GRo :Grinnnss!: 
Also lasst es euch gut gehen-
Viel Glck mit euren Studientrumen ::-dance:

----------


## Maksik

Hallo alle zuknftige Zahnrzte! Ich habe heute Verwaltunggericht Leipzig angerufen, und die liebe Frau hat mir gesagt das die 15 Pltze (fr 240 Mandanten) uns siecher stehen ,und das  jetzt sptestens nchste Woche in der Uni gelost wird. Gleiche gltig fr Jena mit - 6 Pltze ca.300 Leute.  Dann ist am 17.11.(vormitag)-  Dresden dran. Ich wnsche uns viel, viel Glck.

----------


## maL1412

> Hallo alle zuknftige Zahnrzte! Ich habe heute Verwaltunggericht Leipzig angerufen, und die liebe Frau hat mir gesagt das die 15 Pltze (fr 240 Mandanten) uns siecher stehen ,und das  jetzt sptestens nchste Woche in der Uni gelost wird. Gleiche gltig fr Jena mit - 6 Pltze ca.300 Leute.  Dann ist am 17.11.(vormitag)-  Dresden dran. Ich wnsche uns viel, viel Glck.


Hi, 

klage zwar fr HM, aber vielen Dank, dass wenigstens einer mal wieder zum eigentlich Thema zurueckkehrt  :Smilie: .

nurn zum tausendsten Mal:  Wei schon jmd. was von Ulm, hab gehoert, es gibt noch keine Ergebnisse.

----------


## DeSeal

Von Ulm hab ich leider nichts gehrt... 

@Maksik: hast du was von Leipzig bezglich HM gehrt? Ich hoffe, da tut sich auch was  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Maksik

> Humanmedizin : Leipzig Vergleich mit 19 Teilstudienpltzen auf ca. 800, Gttingen keine Pltze.


 He DeSeal   ! Fr HM steht auch alles fest,wie bei ZM mit Fristen. Medi Freak ( oben Zitat) .Ob das stimmt? Gru M.

----------


## Maksik

Morgen ist Freitag der 13 ! Vielleicht heben wie alle GLCK,,, und du  maL1412  hast dein Platz in Ulm. Weil in Brief  von mein AN steht,- "sptestens 11.11.09 wird  HM in Ulm gelost". LG.

----------


## maL1412

> Morgen ist Freitag der 13 ! Vielleicht heben wie alle GLCK,,, und du  maL1412  hast dein Platz in Ulm. Weil in Brief  von mein AN steht,- "sptestens 11.11.09 wird  HM in Ulm gelost". LG.


hehe danke dir  :Big Grin: ... stimmt, awere mir gar net aufgefallen, dass morgen freitag der 13te ist  :Smilie: .

das mit leipzig bei hm 800 auf 19 hab ich auch gehoert, mal schauen wie das ausgeht  :Smilie: 

in der zahnmedizin glaub ich is ne 10% chance in leipzig 

drueck euch die daumen

----------


## maL1412

hallo,

jemand schon was neues erfahren. wei leider immer noch genau so wenig wie gestern =(
trotz freitag dem 13ten

lg

----------


## Maksik

Hallo! Bei mir leider auch nichts. Morgen kommt Post noch ein mal.Dann erst am Montag. Nchste Woche muss was positives passieren. Ich hoffe und bete und bitte.

----------


## maL1412

> Hallo! Bei mir leider auch nichts. Morgen kommt Post noch ein mal.Dann erst am Montag. Nchste Woche muss was positives passieren. Ich hoffe und bete und bitte.


ich mag die post nicht mehr =)

----------


## DeSeal

Morgen wirds spannend in Dresden.. Ich drck uns allen die Daumen  :Party:

----------


## Maksik

Oh, ja! Nicht nur in Dresden. Diese Woche wird in Leipzig auch gezogen.

----------


## Maksik

Hat jemand auch Kostenrechnung fr Verwaltungsgericht Berlin bekommen? Was das soll?

----------


## maL1412

> Hat jemand auch Kostenrechnung fr Verwaltungsgericht Berlin bekommen? Was das soll?


ne von berlin hab ich nix bekommen, aber habe auch nicht gegen die geklagt. hatte sowas nur von gttingen bekommen.

von ulm leider noch nix ghoert und diese woche ist ja leipzig, dresden und jena oder?

----------


## pottmed

> Hat jemand auch Kostenrechnung fr Verwaltungsgericht Berlin bekommen? Was das soll?


Das ist durchaus blich, das nennt man dann Verfahrenskosten. Auch Gerichte arbeiten nicht umsonst  :Keks:

----------


## Maksik

Nein, nein. Das ist kein Verfahrenskosten, das ist,was ich hier schon in Forum gelesen habe, Kostenrechnung(steht schwarz auf wei),363,-(nur in Berlin) fr d. Verfahren, welche noch nicht stattgefunden hat. So. Denke ich.Oder ?

----------


## venividivici

Hat schon jemand was von Dresden gehrt. Es sollte ja heute vormittag gelost werden. Wird man telefonisch benachrichtigt?

----------


## Maksik

> Hat schon jemand was von Dresden gehrt. Es sollte ja heute vormittag gelost werden. Wird man telefonisch benachrichtigt?


Die werden heute Vormittag sich erst einigen(glaube ich)ob berhaupt die freie Pltze da sind und wenn ja, dann wie viel. Was meinst du?

----------


## kra-

> Hat schon jemand was von Dresden gehrt. Es sollte ja heute vormittag gelost werden. Wird man telefonisch benachrichtigt?


Heute Vormittag wird erstmal entschieden, ob es berhaupt noch freie Pltze gibt. Gelost wird immer erst mind. eine Woche spter.
Benachrichtigt wird man meist per Telefon.

----------


## maL1412

> Heute Vormittag wird erstmal entschieden, ob es berhaupt noch freie Pltze gibt. Gelost wird immer erst mind. eine Woche spter.
> Benachrichtigt wird man meist per Telefon.


also wird es wohl erst ab naechster woche ergebnisse geben. wann wird es leipzig geben, da hab ich iwie kommtplett den ueberblick drueber verloren  :Smilie:

----------


## DeSeal

Leipzig sagt mein Anwalt "in den nchsten Tage" also wohl diese Woche noch.
Allerdings stand auf der Website, da wrde nur fr Zahnmedizin gelost und nicht fr HM?
Kann das jemand besttigen?

----------


## Maksik

> Leipzig sagt mein Anwalt "in den nchsten Tage" also wohl diese Woche noch.
> Allerdings stand auf der Website, da wrde nur fr Zahnmedizin gelost und nicht fr HM?
> Kann das jemand besttigen?


Hallo DeSeal! Bei wem in Website? Uni oder?

----------


## maL1412

> Leipzig sagt mein Anwalt "in den nchsten Tage" also wohl diese Woche noch.
> Allerdings stand auf der Website, da wrde nur fr Zahnmedizin gelost und nicht fr HM?
> Kann das jemand besttigen?


das wuerde mich auch interessieren, weil ich fr hm klage  :Smilie: .

danke fuer die info

----------


## DeSeal

Website von meinem Anwalt... ist aber nur fr Mandanten, der hat ein internes Webportal, auf dem stndig News stehn.  ::-winky:

----------


## Maksik

Mein AW hat auch so eine Seite fr uns Mandanten, aber es steht ber Leipzig und Dresden noch nichts drin. Anrufen darf man auch nicht so oft. Da muss man selber berall Informationen suchen, damit man bisschen mit kommt. :Aufgepasst!:

----------


## kra-

> Im Errterungstermin verpflichete sich die TU Dresden zur Vergabe 12 weiterer Studienpltze im Losverfahren.


Quelle: http://www.studienplatz-klage.de/

Fr ZM sinds 18.

----------


## maL1412

> Quelle: http://www.studienplatz-klage.de/
> 
> Fr ZM sinds 18.


danke

HM nur 12 plaetze. derzeit immer nur ein paar plaetze ueberall und eigentlich sogar immer deutlich weniger als in der ZM  :Frown:

----------


## Maksik

Hallo alle Interessierte! Das Losverfahren in Uni.Dresden, fr Zahnmedizin, findet- am 24.11.2009 statt. Fr HM - am 25.11.2009 statt. ( Website zitiert).

----------


## maL1412

> Hallo alle Interessierte! Das Losverfahren in Uni.Dresden, fr Zahnmedizin, findet- am 24.11.2009 statt. Fr HM - am 25.11.2009 statt. ( Website zitiert).


danke dir =)... dann heit es daumen druecken bis sie absterben  :Top:

----------


## venividivici

Ich habe heute einen grnen Brief von der Universitt Leipzig bekommen...ich traue mich nicht ihn aufzumachen.

----------


## Maksik

Bitte mach auf! Viel Glck!

----------


## venividivici

Ok, hab ihn auf gemacht. Bin auf Rang 104 von 239 Antragstellern. 15 Pltze waren zu vergeben. *******. Einfach nur *******!

----------


## pottmed

Zu meinen Zeiten wurde der Rang gar nicht mitgeteilt  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Maksik

Hey! Venividivici !       Die ziehen uns in DRESDEN. Nicht aufgeben.

----------


## venividivici

Mir wre Jena lieber, auch wenn die Chancen noch schlechter als in Dresden stehen. Danke das du mich aufmuntern willst. Es muss einfach klappen!!!!

----------


## DeSeal

@Maksik und veni: ihr klagt alle fr ZM, oder?

ber HM hab ich in Leipzig noch nichts gehrt, da msste die Woche aber auch noch was kommen *hoff*

----------


## Maksik

> Mir wre Jena lieber, auch wenn die Chancen noch schlechter als in Dresden stehen. Danke das du mich aufmuntern willst. Es muss einfach klappen!!!!


Wann wird in Jena gelost? Weist du schon.LG.

----------


## Maksik

Hey. Ja wir klagen fr Zahnmedicin. LG.

----------


## venividivici

An den mitleidender Maksik: soweit ich das noch in Erinnerung habe wird Jena oder hat Jena diese Woche gelost. Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden, wenn mein nchster Ablehnungsbescheid kommt  :Grinnnss!: 

Wei hier jemand wer die Verlosung ausfhrt und ob das Ganze mit rechten Dingen von sich geht?

----------


## maL1412

> An den mitleidender Maksik: soweit ich das noch in Erinnerung habe wird Jena oder hat Jena diese Woche gelost. Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden, wenn mein nchster Ablehnungsbescheid kommt 
> 
> Wei hier jemand wer die Verlosung ausfhrt und ob das Ganze mit rechten Dingen von sich geht?


hi,
 beleid  :Frown:   aber kopf hoch es muss uind wird klappen !!!!
mich wuerde ja interessieren, wie es in hm aussieht... von ulm hoer ich nix, von leipzig nix. jena gibts ja nix fuer hm oder ?

alles nervig  :Frown:

----------


## Maksik

Veni! Bleib unbesorgt!Das Ganze ist immer mit dem Notar und eine Sekretrin zum protokollieren! Du bekommst dein Platz!

----------


## Merle0711

Hallo zusammen.
Habe gerade gelesen, dass Dresden 18 ZM Pltze am 24.11.09 verlost-ich klage da zwar nicht aber vielleicht interessiert es ja euch!
viel durchhaltevermgen :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## DeSeal

Jep, und am 25.11 werden in Dresden dann die 12 HM Pltze fr das erste Fachsemester verlost... Unter ber 900 Antragstellern, also rechnerisch eine Chance von 1,33%  :was ist das...?:  immerhin ^^

----------


## Maksik

Hallo DeSeal   Ich habe gelesen, das da knapp ber 1000 Mandanten sind berhaubt. Dann heit es, das fr ZM nur 150 oder so Antragsteller sind. Das ist ja toll. Oder weist du wie viel fr ZM Leite sind????? Danke vorraus.

----------


## venividivici

In Dresden sind es um die 230 Antragsteller.

----------


## Maksik

Danke dir Veni! Da haben wir eine Chance! Was! Jeder (12,7)ha-ha, kommt rein. Ich wnsche uns viel, viel GLCK. Besser als in Leipzig, da war jeder 16.

----------


## maL1412

Hi,

wei einer wie es derzeit in Leipzig in HM aussieht. kann derzeit nirgendwo etwas dazu finden. in ZM sind es ja glaub 14 plaetze oder sowas. aber finde weder wieviele plaetze es in HM sind, noch wann gelost wird oder wurde. finde einfach gar nix.

danke im voraus

lg

----------


## Maksik

://www.studienplatz-klage.de     Lg.M.

----------


## maL1412

> ://www.studienplatz-klage.de     Lg.M.


seh da leider nix von HM ?!

----------


## venividivici

Wo klagst du denn berall @ Maksik und Co

----------


## kra-

> seh da leider nix von HM ?!


Dann gibts vllt 0 Pltze...

----------


## DeSeal

nope... Die Uni Leipzig hatte einen Vergleich vorgeschlagen, dieser umfasst 19 Teilstudienpltze unter ich meine 200 Bewerbern.
Allerdings liegt noch kein Vergleichsbeschluss vom VG Leipzig vor...

----------


## maL1412

> Wo klagst du denn berall @ Maksik und Co


das willst du gar nicht wissen  :Grinnnss!: 





> nope... Die Uni Leipzig hatte einen Vergleich vorgeschlagen, dieser umfasst 19 Teilstudienpltze unter ich meine 200 Bewerbern.
> Allerdings liegt noch kein Vergleichsbeschluss vom VG Leipzig vor...



danke dir. d.h. es wird sich noch hinziehen mist  :Frown:

----------


## kra-

> nope... Die Uni Leipzig hatte einen Vergleich vorgeschlagen, dieser umfasst 19 Teilstudienpltze unter ich meine 200 Bewerbern.
> Allerdings liegt noch kein Vergleichsbeschluss vom VG Leipzig vor...


In HM? Das wren ja ziemlich gute Chancen...

----------


## DeSeal

Jop, allerdings hab ich keine Ahnung, ob dieser Vergleich auch Zustande kommt... Ich weiss nur von dem Vergleichsangebot der Uni, mehr leider nicht.
Da kann man nur hoffen, dass alle Anwlte dem Vergleich zustimmen!

----------


## pottmed

Und warum sollte es nur 200 Klger fr HM geben ?

----------


## DeSeal

Ist laut meinem Anwalt so... ich hab selbst keine Liste, kann man die denn anfordern?

Edit: Verflucht, ich revidiere... Habe die Zahlen fr HM und ZM durcheinander geworfen! 800 Antragssteller sind es fr HM, ich war selbst ber die niedrige Zahl verwundert. Hab nochmal genau nachgelesen, Entscheidung vom VG Leipzig fllt voraussichtlich(!) Ende November, das wre dann ja sptestens nchste Woche

----------


## pottmed

Ich habe die Liste von meinem Anwalt damals immer bekommen und da waren bei jeder Uni ber 2000 Klger fr HM drauf.

----------


## maL1412

> Ich habe die Liste von meinem Anwalt damals immer bekommen und da waren bei jeder Uni ber 2000 Klger fr HM drauf.


mach uns doch nicht so einen mut  :Frown: 

lg

----------


## pottmed

Leider nur Realismus, sorry  :hmmm...:

----------


## Nils.

> Ich habe die Liste von meinem Anwalt damals immer bekommen und da waren bei jeder Uni ber 2000 Klger fr HM drauf.



Und im SS09 waren's 400 in Gttingen.. Mit 20 erklagten Pltzen

----------


## maL1412

stimmt es, dass leipzig wohl heute nehme ich an das losverfahren fuer HM fuer 19 plaetze durchgefuehrt hat?

wei da einer was

----------


## DeSeal

Ich weiss von Leipzig leider gar nichts  :Frown:  Nicht mal, ob alle Anwlte den Vergleich angenommen haben... So ein Mist  :kotzen:

----------


## Maksik

Hallo ! Also: Leipzig 1 Fachsemester- 19 Pltze HM,und- (3 Fachsemester) - 6 Pltze HM!!!! Jetzt  eine schlechte Nachricht  - Uni Mnster- 1 Fachsemester - KEINE Pltze HM,  und Uni Mnster- 5 Fachsemester- KEINE Pltze HM. Ich hoffe ich konnte damit euch bisschen weiter helfen. Lg.

----------


## maL1412

> Hallo ! Also: Leipzig 1 Fachsemester- 19 Pltze HM,und- (3 Fachsemester) - 6 Pltze HM!!!! Jetzt  eine schlechte Nachricht  - Uni Mnster- 1 Fachsemester - KEINE Pltze HM,  und Uni Mnster- 5 Fachsemester- KEINE Pltze HM. Ich hoffe ich konnte damit euch bisschen weiter helfen. Lg.


danke dir  :Smilie: ... gegen muenster hatte ich eh nicht geklagt. weit du, ob schon das losverfahren fuer HM in leipzig war, hatte das iwo gelesen?

----------


## venividivici

Ich hab nen Platz in Dresden(ZAHNMEDIZIN)!  :Grinnnss!: 

Hab im Studentensekretariat angerufen und die meinten das ich im laufenden Wintersemester nicht mehr einsteigen kann. Wei jemand wies dann im Sommersemester aussieht, oder muss ich bis zum nchsten WS warten?

LG

PS: Ich drck euch die Daumen das es auch bei euch klappt. Achja: es funktioniert auch ohne Anwalt!

----------


## maL1412

> Ich hab nen Platz in Dresden(ZAHNMEDIZIN)! 
> 
> Hab im Studentensekretariat angerufen und die meinten das ich im laufenden Wintersemester nicht mehr einsteigen kann. Wei jemand wies dann im Sommersemester aussieht, oder muss ich bis zum nchsten WS warten?
> 
> LG
> 
> PS: Ich drck euch die Daumen das es auch bei euch klappt. Achja: es funktioniert auch ohne Anwalt!


glueckwunsch. denke kannst erst naechstes ws starten, aber warte nochmal auf weitere antworten.

wann hast du deine zusage bekommen? morgen wird ja fuer HM gelost, drueck mir mal die daumen bitte, auch wenn die chancen ja um einiges schlechter stehen =)

----------


## Hank_from_Helvete

Hallo Veni
Natrlich sollst du annehmen  :hmmm...: 
Herzlichen Glckwunsch
Ich denke wenn Dresden auch zum Sommersemester neu beginnt kannst da auch anfangen...ansonsten denk ich, dass du zumindest ein paar kurse belegen kannst.

Lg

----------


## DeSeal

Wow, Wahnsinn!!!!! Glckwunsch veni  :Grinnnss!: 

Dann wnsch ich dir mal viel Glck, dass das zum SS schon hinhaut. Dresden soll ja auch ne geile Stadt sein! Viel Erfolg beim durchstarten und viel Spa im Voklinik-Forum  :Grinnnss!:  :Top:

----------


## pottmed

> Ich hab nen Platz in Dresden(ZAHNMEDIZIN)! 
> 
> Hab im Studentensekretariat angerufen und die meinten das ich im laufenden Wintersemester nicht mehr einsteigen kann. Wei jemand wies dann im Sommersemester aussieht, oder muss ich bis zum nchsten WS warten?
> 
> LG
> 
> PS: Ich drck euch die Daumen das es auch bei euch klappt. Achja: es funktioniert auch ohne Anwalt!


Glckwunsch  :Party:

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> Ich hab nen Platz in Dresden(ZAHNMEDIZIN)! 
> 
> Hab im Studentensekretariat angerufen und die meinten das ich im laufenden Wintersemester nicht mehr einsteigen kann. Wei jemand wies dann im Sommersemester aussieht, oder muss ich bis zum nchsten WS warten?
> 
> LG
> 
> PS: Ich drck euch die Daumen das es auch bei euch klappt. Achja: es funktioniert auch ohne Anwalt!



Herzlichen Glckwunsch  :Party: - hat sich der Kampf also entgegen der hier auch so oft prophezeiten Aussichtlosigkeit fr dich ja super gelohnt  Viel Spa beim Studium !

----------


## Nils.

> Hallo ! Also: Leipzig 1 Fachsemester- 19 Pltze HM



Bei wieviel Klgern?

----------


## Maksik

Hallo zusammen! Hat jemand irgendwelche Neuigkeiten?  ::-stud:

----------


## maL1412

> Hallo zusammen! Hat jemand irgendwelche Neuigkeiten?


hi,

noe wie immer nix neues, weder von dresden, noch von meinem anwalt noch von sonst irgendeinem hoeheren wesen im himmel  :Keks:

----------


## DeSeal

Dito... Ich will nicht mehr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Hh?:

----------


## maL1412

> Dito... Ich will nicht mehr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


wurde eigentlich jetzt Leipzig hm schon gelost ?

----------


## DeSeal

Leipzig und Dresden haben gelost, die ausgelosten Mandanten wurden benachrichtigt... kein Glck -.-

----------


## Maksik

Hallo DeSeal! Was denkst du, wo wird bei uns die nchste Entscheidung fallen und vor allem wann??? Lg.

----------


## DeSeal

mmh, keine Ahnung  :grrrr....: 

vielleicht Gieen? Ich hoff ja auf das Beschwerdeverfahren in Gttingen, es wr soooooo geil, wenn ich da hinkomme... das wre mein persnlicher Lotto-6er  :Loove:   :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## Kiera-

hallo ihr alle!
hattet ihr also auch noch kein glck in dresden und leipzig?
Wisst ihr denn wo nun als nchstes mal was passiert? Ich habe keine lust mehr...
schnen abend noch

----------


## Maksik

Traurig, aber wahr, mit Dresden und Leipzig hat sich erledigt.Ich habe heute mal wieder eine Rechnung fr Verwaltungsgericht Gieen bekommen.Vielleicht ist Gieen bald an der Reihe. Bald Weihnachten, und ich habe so gehofft das es alles noch vorher passiert. Naja. Kopf hoch. Lg.

----------


## Merle0711

Hey.
Ich wei eigentlich auch nichts neues :kotzen: 
habe auch vom vw berlin vor 1-2 wochen kostenabrechnung bekommen und letzte woche freitag von vw ulm kostenabrechnung bekommen. aber sonst wei ich von denen nichs :Grinnnss!: 
ich schliee mich maksik an 
Wenn man bis zum Hals in der Schei..steckt, sollte man den kopf hoch nehmen :Meine Meinung:

----------


## DeSeal

Hab gerade eine Rechnung aus Magdeburg bekommen, aber auch noch nix von dort gehrt... Ist es normal, dass man bei den Gerichtskosten teilweise in Vorkasse zahlen muss?

Wann geht das endlich weiter?! Aaaaaaaah!  :Wand:

----------


## pottmed

Ja, leider ist das normal so....  :Keks: 

Aber Kopf hoch, irgendwann geht's weiter...

----------


## DeSeal

Danke fr den Keks ^^

Das Gute daran ist, der ganze Frust lsst sich wunderbar im Fitnessstudio bzw. auf dem Sportplatz rauslassen... Einstellungstest, ich komme  :Party:

----------


## Maksik

Mein Anwalt hat gerade angerufen!!   Ich habe Ein PLATZ in DRESDEN  !!! Ich weine und lache. Ich kann nicht glauben. Ich wnsche noch, euch allen, viel, viel GLCK.!!!!

----------


## kleiner_medicus_mh

> Mein Anwalt hat gerade angerufen!!   Ich habe Ein PLATZ in DRESDEN  !!! Ich weine und lache. Ich kann nicht glauben. Ich wnsche noch, euch allen, viel, viel GLCK.!!!!


Herzlichen Glckwunsch!  ::-dance:  :Top:

----------


## Fourtex

Immerhin, glckwnsch !! Lassen sich eig. die 2 versumten Monate des Semesters nachholen. Ich frag mich sowas dauernd, denn was ist wenn es mal bei mir im Losverfahren klappen sollte ...

----------


## Medi Freak

du wirst den bereits behandelten stoff kaum nachholen knnen und mit offenen armen wirst du nicht empfangen werden.

achja, und wenn dein deutsch so "gut" ist, wie du hier schreibst, dann biste ausm studium eh schneller drauen als du schauen kannst xD

----------


## Fourtex

Dessen bin ich mir schon bewusst Angeber

----------


## kleiner_medicus_mh

> du wirst den bereits behandelten stoff kaum nachholen knnen und mit offenen armen wirst du nicht empfangen werden.
> 
> achja, und wenn dein deutsch so "gut" ist, wie du hier schreibst, dann biste ausm studium eh schneller drauen als du schauen kannst xD


 :kotzen:  :kotzen:

----------


## der micha

wenn man schon nix zu flamen hat kann man immernoch auf die rechtschreibung zielen, is doch prima sache  :schnarch...:

----------


## DeSeal

Wie geil!!!!!!!! Herzlichen Glckwunsch Maksik  :Smilie:  Dann starte mal durch, und wenn es halt noch ein halbes Jahr oder so lnger dauert, auch egal... immerhin ist die Ungewissheit weg, ist doch geil!!!!!!

----------


## pottmed

Auch von mir herzlichen Glckwunsch  :Party: 

@ Medi Freak: Der Kommentar war berflssig....aber ich will mich heute Abend nicht mehr aufregen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Nils.

> Mein Anwalt hat gerade angerufen!!   Ich habe Ein PLATZ in DRESDEN  !!! Ich weine und lache. Ich kann nicht glauben. Ich wnsche noch, euch allen, viel, viel GLCK.!!!!


War das Losverfahren nicht schon vor mehr als einer Woche?

----------


## Kiera-

ja herzlichen Glckwunsch. Dass ist ja richtig cool.

----------


## netfinder

> du wirst den bereits behandelten stoff kaum nachholen knnen und mit offenen armen wirst du nicht empfangen werden.


Den Stoff von 2 Monaten nachzuholen kann man locker schaffen; vielmehr ergeben sich durch den verspteten Beginn Probleme mit den bereits begonnen Kursen; zu meiner Zeit gab es damals teilweise Wiederholungskurse in den Semesterferien oder aber man verliert eben ein Semester... (aber was ist schon ein Semester Verlust, wenn man endlich einen Platz hat).





> achja, und wenn dein deutsch so "gut" ist, wie du hier schreibst, dann biste ausm studium eh schneller drauen als du schauen kannst xD


einfach nur peinlich...

----------


## Maksik

da platz ja dein neid heraus freak!! du bist hier bei unserem medilearn wie ein "bses phantom der oper" unterwegs und dir gibt es wohl keine ruhe, wenn wir hier glcklich sind und uns ber unsere studiumpltze freuen und das keiner von uns deine informationen "abkauft", weil hier jeder ohne deine informationen zurechtkommt. berall musst du deine giftigen kommentare dazuschreiben... Und du mchtest mir sagen, dass du ein arzt werden willst, der tglich mit allen menschen und mentalitten zutun haben wird??.. Da lache ich!! wenn du mchtest, kann ich es dir auch noch in zwei weiteren fremdsprachen perkeft und flieend schreiben?? ob du das kannst ist noch eine groe frage!!! ein paar nachrichten waren von meiner mama, die sich hier beraus engagiert hat fr mich und seit einem halben jahr, dass alles mitmacht wie keine andere, weil ich einfach immer wieder so traurig war, dass ich keine kraft hatte hier informationen auszutauschen.. Ich habe in Deutsch einen Leistungskurs belegt und meine Facharbeit ebenfalls in diesem Fach geschrieben und 14 punkte darauf bekommen. Deutsch wird mein kleinstes problem sein wie auch alles andere !! Das du hier permanent schaust, wie du jemanden beleidigen kannst, was wohl zu deinen lieblingsbeschftigungen zhlt, deutet stark darauf hin, dass du sehr einsam bist und wohl nicht viele freunde besitzt.. bist du ein frustrierter, armer, depressiver ...???
Liebe gre maksik

PS: fr alle mitleidenden, ich wnsche euch allen noch einen studiumplatz sobald wie mglich und danke fr eure glckwnsche und untersttzung...

----------


## Xerox

Maksik ich finde man sollte solchen Freaks erst gar keine Aufmerksamkeit schenken! Aber dir alles Gute und gib Gas ...

----------


## nick.

@Maksik: hast du einen Platz fr HM oder ZM?

----------


## Maksik

Fr ZM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Ihmel

Glckwunsch Maksik!

----------


## DeSeal

Weiter geht's fr uns verbliebene:

in Halle ist vorgestern und gestern verhandelt worden, hab einen Riesenstapel Papiere (ber smtliche Klagen) geschickt bekommen, konnt aber noch nicht alles durchlesen...

Jemand schon was von Halle gehrt?

----------


## Merle0711

In halle wittenberg ist jetzt errterungstermin fr 1 fs humanmedizin-fr mich uninteressant fr euch aber vielleicht interessant.
good luck :Grinnnss!: 

ps: schnen nikolaus wnsch ich mal in die runde

pps@maksik:
HERZLICHEN GLCKWUNSCH ICH GLAUB DIR WIE SEHR DU DICH FREUST (schon allein weil unsere flle viele parallelen haben)

----------


## Merle0711

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaah. hat denn keiner was neues?
habe gerade das inet durchforstet und nichts gefunden?
mein gott warum wird man nichtmal informiert. diese gerichte werden doch von uns bezahlt dann will ich wenigstens wissen wann die verfahren statt finden-man bekommt sonst immer fristen und termine. ich darf keinen termin verpassen in deutshcland sonst zahlt man mahnkosten und sonstige abstrafungsgebhren :kotzen: 
tut mir leid ich habe heute einen *ich bin genervt  von dem ganzen studienplatzsuche mist tag* :peng: 
ich hoffe ihr seid besser drauf :Party:

----------


## Kiera-

ne ich habe auch noch nix neues. nervt alles einfach total. kann dich gut verstehen

----------


## kra-

39 Pltze in Hannover. HM.

----------


## DeSeal

Jup... bei etwa 800 Antragsstellern macht das eine Chance von 5%, ganz okay

Leider hab ich dort nicht geklagt ^^

----------


## M4tt1s

> Jup... bei etwa 800 Antragsstellern macht das eine Chance von 5%, ganz okay
> 
> Leider hab ich dort nicht geklagt ^^


woher die info mit den 800? habe ebenfalls in hannover geklagt und noch nichts gehrt von meinem anwalt, ein guter freund von mir hat letztes jahr dort nen studienplatz erhalten... Is also mglich ;)

----------


## Ihmel

Letztes Jahr waren es auch nur 200 Klger und 37 Pltze. Jetzt hat sich die Zahl der Klger schon vervierfacht, unglaublich!

----------


## Nils.

Werden die 800 jetzt an der einen Aussage da oben festgemacht, oder ist das wirklich so?

----------


## DeSeal

Ich hab es so von meinem Anwalt geschrieben bekommen, der extra nochmal betont hat, dass es viermal soviel Klger sind wie letztes Jahr...

----------


## Nils.

Und wann wird gelost?

----------


## Kiera-

Und hat jetzt schon jemand was von seinem Anwalt gehrt. Meiner hat noch nichts von Hannover gesagt. Wei vielleicht jemand wann gelost wird oder gibt es sonst irgendwelche neuigkeiten von anderen unis?
schnen abend noch.

----------


## kra-

Zu Weihnachten gibts 14 Pltze in Mainz.

----------


## Linda.1001

Hat jemand was aus Giessen gehrt?

Was ich eine ziemliche Unverschmtheit finde, ich wurde darber informiert, dass ich beim Verfahren gg. die Uni BO nachrangig behandelt werde, weil ich schon mal in einem NC Fach eingeschrieben bin. Nur merkwrdig, dass die das erst nach dem 3. Mal merken....jaja klar, so kann man Klger auch abwehren.  :Hh?:  


Wie war das nochmal?
Ich glaube an die Gerechtigkeit der deutschen Justiz wie an die Unschuld einer Hure. 

Sorry, aber ich musste mal den Frust ablassen! :kotzen:

----------


## mrmyagi

ALSO

ich mein wer das geld brig hat fr einen anwalt sollte es versuchen frei nach dem motto :" alles erdenkliche probieren" aber ernsthaft sich chancen dabei zu erhoffen ist naiv. Aber evtl. noch chancenfreundlicher als losverfahren.

Ich rate jedem ins ausland zu gehen es gibt immer mehr englische studiengnge die viel viel moderner sind ( ich studiere medizin auf englisch aufgrund eines "schlechten" abis) und es gibt viele davon. Ich zahle 1600 euro im jahr in holland und bin super zufrieden. 90 leute im jahrgang und super gefrdert.

DA kann man noch mi 5mann an einer leiche stehen !!

lg

----------


## Coxy-Baby

@mymyagi: Wir haben es jetzt ALLE verstanden. Holland und dein Medizinstudium in Englisch sind viel moderner,besser etc als alles was wir hier haben...........also hr auf hier
rumzutingeln und mantramssig deinen Text runterzubeten in diesem Fred gehts um: "Kapazittsklage!" und nicht mehr.

----------


## hennessy

> @mymyagi: Wir haben es jetzt ALLE verstanden. Holland und dein Medizinstudium in Englisch sind viel moderner,besser etc als alles was wir hier haben...........also hr auf hier
> rumzutingeln und mantramssig deinen Text runterzubeten in diesem Fred gehts um: "Kapazittsklage!" und nicht mehr.


oooch, sei halt nicht so gestreng, Coxy! 
Vielleicht kommt ja doch mal einer der Klger auf den Trichter, dass er sein Geld auch anderweitig anlegen knnte. 

@mymyagi: Aber viele wollen halt quasi vor der Haustr studieren und haben auch irgendwelche Vorbehalte gegen einen Auslandsaufenthalt. Warum auch immer.  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Nils.

Naja, aber ein Auslandsstudium geht kostenmig doch etwas ber die Kosten mehrerer Klagen.

----------


## Kiera-

Naja und hier gehts ja jetzt auch eigentlich ums klagen und nicht um ein auslandsstudium. 
Ist ja jedem klar, dass es diese Mglichkeit auch noch gibt, oder?
Also euch allen schne Weihnachten und viel glck

----------


## alysh

> DA kann man noch mi 5mann an einer leiche stehen !!
> 
> lg


kannst du in deutschland auch.

aber ist sicherlich eine nette alternative, wenn man in D keinen platz bekommt, ist denke ich auch wahrscheinlicher dort einen platz zu erhalten als bers klagen.

----------


## DeSeal

In letzter Zeit gab es bei mir auch wenig neues bezglich der Klage... Immerhin sind noch 15 Verfahren offen, da kann sich ja vielleicht noch einiges tun *hoff*

Ich drck allen Klgern die Daumen, vielleicht liegt fr den ein oder anderen ja ein Zulassungsbescheid unter dem Tannenbaum  :Top:

----------


## Kiera-

Frohes neues Jahr euch allen!
Hatte jemand einen Studienplatz unterm Weihnachtsbaum???

----------


## DeSeal

Ich mal nicht... dafr zwei Rechnungen aus Freiburg und Heidelberg  ::-oopss:  Ich hab garnicht gewusst, dass ich die Unis verklage, hat mich irgendwie gewundert  :Hh?:

----------


## Kiera-

ja Heidelberg hatte ich auch.und hat schon jemand was von hannover gehrt??

----------


## DeSeal

In Hannover gab es zum WS 09/10 39 Pltze per Gerichtsbeschluss im erstinstanzlichen Verfahren... Die sind auch schon alle verlost, habe dort allerdings leider nicht geklagt

----------


## larl

Hallo,

habe dieses WS versucht zu klagen und leider ohne Erfolg.
Meine Frage ist, ob jemand wei wie das jetzt mit der Rechtsschutzversicherug aussieht?! Muss ich da noch was einreichen oder hinschicken? Mein Anwalt sagte mir er mache das alles, aber irgendwie bekomme ich nur Rechnungen und Zahlungsaufforderungen und  hre gar nix von meiner Versicherung!
Ach ja, wie sieht das denn mit Absetzen von der Steuer aus? Danke euch 10000 mal fr jede hilfreiche Info!!!


Vielen Dank, viel Erfolg und ein Gutes Neues Jahr!!

----------


## Merle0711

@larl
Woher weist du denn ohne ERfolg?? So weit ich wei sind noch gar nicht alle Klagen durch???
Oder hast du geanu bei den unis geklagt die sehr schnell waren, sprich hannover dresden etc.?
Wegen der Rechtsschutz: DU hast ja wahrscheinlich eine Deckungszusage und dann solltest du Schadensnummer fr jede HS bekommen haben. Ruf doch mal bei deiner Rechtsschutz an, aber wunder dich nicht wenn sie dich nicht gerade lieben :Grinnnss!:  meine waren so stinkig dass sie gleich mal gekndigt haben :Grinnnss!: 
Bei mir funktioniert das so, dass ich die Rechnungen einfach mit Schadensnummer dorthin faxe ohne begleitbrief oder sonstiges dafr gibt es ja die schadensnummer :Grinnnss!:  Solltest du aber schon alles bezahlt haben(danach hat es sich angehrt) wrde ich die Rechnungen und die berweisungsbelege kopieren und einreichen und um Rckerstattung bitten.

Mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen!
Viele Gre

----------


## Nils.

> Hallo,
> 
> habe dieses WS versucht zu klagen und leider ohne Erfolg.
> Meine Frage ist, ob jemand wei wie das jetzt mit der Rechtsschutzversicherug aussieht?! Muss ich da noch was einreichen oder hinschicken? Mein Anwalt sagte mir er mache das alles, aber irgendwie bekomme ich nur Rechnungen und Zahlungsaufforderungen und  hre gar nix von meiner Versicherung!
> Ach ja, wie sieht das denn mit Absetzen von der Steuer aus? Danke euch 10000 mal fr jede hilfreiche Info!!!
> 
> 
> Vielen Dank, viel Erfolg und ein Gutes Neues Jahr!!


Du musst die Rechnungen deiner RSV schicken inkl. Verfahrensnummer. Je nach Versicherung reicht da Einscannen der Rechnung und das ganze per Email zu schicken.

Desweiteren wre es interessant zu wissen, ob Dir die RSV den Rechtsschutz fr die betreffenden Verfahren berhaupt gewhrt hat. Wenn ja, obiges Verhalten, wenn nicht Anwalt anrufen und den darauf ansetzen.

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

da dein Anwalt dir sagte, er mache das alles, wrde ich da noch mal nachfragen, denn eigentlich ist es acuh so blich, dass Anwlte direkt die Kosten ( auch die Gerichtskosten die sie zugestellt bekommen ) mit der Rechtschutzversicherung abwickeln ( von der sie sich allerdings vorher eine Zusage geholt haben - hoffentlich ist da nichts schief gelaufen bei dir, ich meine damit, dass dein Anwalt das gar nicht gemacht hat - also frag ihn !!!!!, hat schlielich viel Geld mit dir verdient, da kann er dich jetzt nicht so hngen lassen )

----------


## Linda.1001

Absetzen knnte man versuchen! Die Rechnungen von den Gerichten mssen glaube ich von dir bei der RSV eingereicht werden. Das Honorar, das dein Anwalt dir berechnet, msste er normalerweise direkt von der Versicherung verlangen und nicht von dir, ausser die Versicherung hat es abgelehnt, die Kosten zu tragen.

@all: Hat jemand was aus Giessen gehrt?? Die lassen sich ganz schn Zeit:

----------


## Nils.

Wie ist das denn mit aussergerichtlichen Kosten? Die bezahle auch ich und nicht meine RS...

----------


## Linda.1001

Du musst dir deinen Vertrag durchlesen, je nachdem welchen Vertrag und welche RSV, wird das vorgerichtliche Verfahren nicht getragen.

----------


## Nils.

Komische Frage vielleicht, aber wei eigentlich jemand grob wie die Chancen vor(!)  3 Jahren waren?

----------


## Muriel

Der Thread wurde 2005 ins Leben gerufen, bltter doch mal zurck und Du wirst vielleicht fndig werden  :hmmm...:

----------


## Nils.

Oh.. :Blush:

----------


## tml

Heute Absage aus Berlin bekommen in Zahnmedizin. 1 Platz wurde vergeben

----------


## Medi2009

Auf wie viele Klger der eine Platz? 
Man man die RA's in diesem Land reiben sich bestimmt die Hnde Wund....

----------


## Nils.

Wobei aber z.B. Hannover 39 und Leipzig 19 neue Zulassungen dieses Jahr hatten.

----------


## Linda.1001

Giessen, Humanmedizin WiSe 2009: 4 Pltze frei, es wird noch gelost *Daumen drck*

----------


## DeSeal

Ist das zum WS 2009/ 2010?? Dann bin ich bei der Verlosung auch dabei... im SoSe 2009 war ich auch in Gieen dabei, 1 Platz kam damals raus und ich war auf Losplatz 237 -.-

Ich drcke euch ganz allen fest die Daumen  ::-dance:  Wann wird denn gelost?

----------


## Medi2009

WIe ist das egtl. wenn ich JETZT ERST eure Pltze bekommt? seid ihr dann zum SoSe10 bereits im 2. Semester ?

----------


## Kiera-

in Gieen wird noch gelost? wei jemand wann genau?

----------


## tml

hat jemand was von ZM aus hannover gehrt? Seit dem 05.11. ist bekannte dass 11 (?) pltze zur verfgung stehen, aber bisher habe ich nichts davon gehrt

----------


## TheGuyNextDoor

Also die Uni Hannover wurde dazu verpflichtet 11 Pltze zu verlosen. Hierzu hat die Hochschule innerhalb von einer Woche nach Zustellung des Beschlusses(05.01) Zeit gehabt! 

Also sind die weg.

brigens wurde mir heute gesagt, dass an der Uni Mnchen keine Pltze mehr fr Zahnmed. aus dem WS frei werden!

Mist...

----------


## Merle0711

Hier wurde geschrieben Berlin htte keine Pltze in ZM zu vergeben-Ich habe da andere Informationen erhalten-noch kein Beschluss!
Also nicht verrckt machen.
Tbingen hat die ZM Pltze verlost und die Uni Erlangen Nrnberg hat abgelehnt!

----------


## karliner

hmm also ich habe diese woche post von berlin bekommen und gesehen dass es in ZM leider nur einen platz gab...hab ihn leider leider nicht bekommen  :Frown: 

wie viele unis habt ihr insgesamt verklagt und was steht denn noch bei euch offen?
ich habe noch nichts von magdeburg,mnchen,kln,wrzburg...
und bin leider auch nicht mehr optimistisch. lohnt es sich im SS nochmals zu klagen?

----------


## DeSeal

> WIe ist das egtl. wenn ich JETZT ERST eure Pltze bekommt? seid ihr dann zum SoSe10 bereits im 2. Semester ?


rein theoretisch wren wir dann im 2. FS. Je nachdem, ob die Uni zum Sommersemester auch ein 1. FS anbietet ist man dort dabei oder man fngt zum Winter an, weil ins 2. FS reinstarten drfte ja mehr als schwierig sein  :hmmm...: 


Ich hab noch immer nix von Gieen gehrt!! Weiss da jemand was neues? Zum Sommer 2009 hatte ich immerhin meinen "Losschein" (Rangplatz 237 -.-) zugeschickt bekommen...

----------


## TheGuyNextDoor

Hey,

also ich habe insgesamt 10 Unis verklagt, Studiengang ZM.

Bei mir sind jetzt noch Saarbrcken, Rostock und Frankfurt offen, naja aber soviel Hoffnung hab ich wenn ich ehrlich bin auch nicht mehr!

Im SS bieten halt viel weniger Unis Pltze an, wenn Sie den Studiengang berhaupt anbieten! Das ist das Problem...

Werd jetzt bald 22 und hab immer noch keinen Platz! Das nervt echt...

----------


## gerrard8

Eigentlich wollte ich mit dem Klagen nichts am Hut haben, aber im Moment habe ich wieder so eine Depri-Phase, in der mir fast jedes Mittel Recht ist.  :kotzen: 
Das wurde hier im Thread sicherlich schon einige Male gefragt und auch beantwortet, aber es sind ja schon sooooo viele Seiten, die ich nicht alle durchsehen kann :hmmm...:  Deswegen nochmal die Frage:
Was kostet der Spa einer Kapazittsklage und wieviel knnte man von der Rechtschutzversicherung wiederbekommen?
Danke schon einmal

----------


## DeSeal

Wieviel das kostet, ist abhngig davon, wieviele Verfahren die erffnen willst (sprich gegen wieviele Unis), welche Unis du verklagst (ob ein Gegenanwalt existiert oder nicht), ob du das ganze selbst in die Wege leiten willst oder ob du einen Anwalt beauftragst...
Ich rechne bei mir mit Kosten zwischen 10k und 13k €, ungefhr 2/3 davon gehen fr Gerichtskosten drauf, der Anwalt bekommt etwa 1/3

Ich hab zwar Rechtsschutz, aber der bernimmt genau garnix Oo

Allerdings kann man smtliche Kosten der Klage steuerlich absetzen, d.h. man kann sein Brutto ordentlich drcken und bekommt dementsprechend auch was zurck...

----------


## gerrard8

Das ist natrlich schon ein kleiner Haufen Geld. Da muss ich mich natrlich fragen, ob ich fr diese kleine Chance mein (eigentlich fr das Studium gedachtes) Erspartes opfern mchte.

----------


## DeSeal

Das muss jeder selbst mit sich ausmachen. Mir isses das wert, ich htte auch kein Problem damit, das drei- oder vierfache zu zahlen, wenn ich dann zu 100% nen Platz bekme, schlielich lsst sich verlorene/verschwendete Zeit (und nix anderes ist die Wartezeit fr mich) mit keinem Geld der Welt aufwiegen...

In Freiburg gab es brigens fr's WS 2009/2010 jetzt 9 Pltze, die Vergabe erfolgte erstmalig nach Abi-Durchschnitt! Fragliche Vorgehensweise, aber naja, bis 635 Punkte war man dabei.
War einer aus dem Forum dabei?

----------


## venividivici

...man kann auch ohne Anwalt klagen! (zwar stressig, aber finanziell lohnenswert wenn mans richtig macht!)

Der Tip ist umsonst: bereitet euch schon jetzt auf Chemie oder Anatomie vor, falls ihr plant ins laufende Semester einzusteigen  :hmmm...:

----------


## gerrard8

@DeSeal
Ich sehe das bezglich der Wartezeit genauso wie du. Fr mich ist auch jeder Tag, den ich lnger auf den Platz warte, Verschwendung. 
Aber, wenn man das Geld nicht hat bzw. das Ersparte pulverisiert wird, ist es schwer das zu realisieren.
Wenn mir jemand sagen wrde, dass ich mit einem Rundumschlag auf jeden Fall einen Platz bekme, wrde ich auch alles hinblttern, was sich bei mir zu Geld machen lsst.

----------


## Nils.

> Wieviel das kostet, ist abhngig davon, wieviele Verfahren die erffnen willst (sprich gegen wieviele Unis), welche Unis du verklagst (ob ein Gegenanwalt existiert oder nicht), ob du das ganze selbst in die Wege leiten willst oder ob du einen Anwalt beauftragst...
> Ich rechne bei mir mit Kosten zwischen 10k und 13k , ungefhr 2/3 davon gehen fr Gerichtskosten drauf, der Anwalt bekommt etwa 1/3
> 
> Ich hab zwar Rechtsschutz, aber der bernimmt genau garnix Oo
> 
> Allerdings kann man smtliche Kosten der Klage steuerlich absetzen, d.h. man kann sein Brutto ordentlich drcken und bekommt dementsprechend auch was zurck...



Wieviele verklagst Du denn?

----------


## DeSeal

23 sinds, davon 6 Stck anwaltlich vertreten... Wenn schon, denn schon hab ich mir gedacht  :was ist das...?:

----------


## Merle0711

@DeSeal
Ist die Entscheidung Freiburg auf HM oder ZM bezogen(ich denke HM da du glaube ich HM studieren mchtest?!)

Desweiteren muss ich dir recht geben. Irgendwann bekommt man echt einen tralala wenn alle freunde doch schon ein losplatz bekommen haben oder sonst irgendwie einen platz fr ihr wunschstudium ergattert haben und man selber nicht. Die Kosten fr eine Klage sind berschaubar man hat ja so viele optionen-nimmt man einen anwalt oder nicht; wieviele hs verklagt man...

Irgendwo habe ich es mal gelesen wieviel Euro die Wartezeit ausmacht-also geschtzt auf Rente usw. 
Naja ich werd es mal suchen-ist ganz lustig.

----------


## Medi2009

> [...]
> In Freiburg gab es brigens fr's WS 2009/2010 jetzt 9 Pltze, die Vergabe erfolgte erstmalig nach Abi-Durchschnitt! Fragliche Vorgehensweise, aber naja, bis 635 Punkte war man dabei.


Ich denke es wird immer mehr HS geben , die die eingeklagten Pltze unter den Bewerbern nach DN vergeben, damit nicht noch mehr Leute auf die Idee kommen zu klagen. Ich mein 635 Punkte entsprechen einem Schnitt von 1,8... und wenn man schlechter war hatte man trotz Klage doch keine Chance mehr auf den Platz.

----------


## Lightning_Bolt

> 23 sinds, davon 6 Stck anwaltlich vertreten... Wenn schon, denn schon hab ich mir gedacht


Himmel, Arsch und Zwirn, das ist aber eine beachtliche Summe, die du dafr aufgewendet hast!

----------


## DeSeal

Gieen hat letzten Freitag 3 Pltze fr das laufende WS verlost... war jemand dabei? Ich mal nicht  :Frown:

----------


## Merle0711

Halli hallo!

Hat denn hier schon jemand was neues. Bei mir sind zwei unis abgehakt(von 10) aber irgendwie scheint sich nichts mehr zu rhren?!

Hat denn jemand was von zm in berlin gehrt(dafr gabs schlielich schon 2 rechnungen)

gre an alle

----------


## DeSeal

Von 23 Verfahren sind noch 15 offen bei mir. Ich feuer jetzt zum SS aber wieder ein paar hinterher, denke mal alles auer Berlin.

Money left to burn... oO

----------


## SteffiChap

Warum nicht Berlin Seal?

----------


## DeSeal

Rt mir mein Anwalt von ab, gab da so gut wie nie Pltze...

----------


## SteffiChap

Und wenn deine Klage erfolgreich verluft bei Uni X, dann wird dir mitgeteilt, wieviele Pltze daraufhin freigegeben werden und diese werden dann unter allen Klgern (die Uni X verklagt haben) verlost? Hab ich das jetzt richtig verstanden?  :Blush:

----------


## DeSeal

jop genau so luft das! teure lottorie...

----------


## -Pluto-

Tja Glcksspiele machen SCHTIG!!!!! :bhh:

----------


## SteffiChap

> jop genau so luft das! teure lottorie...


Tja, wer hat, der kann...  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## -Pluto-

Wer nicht warten kann muss zahlen!!! :Da schau ich mal nach ...:

----------


## circulation

Wenn man die Uni HH verklagt und mit der Kapazittsklage durchkommt wird nicht gelost... es werden die Leute genommen, die die beste DN haben (vorausgesetzt es gibt mehr Klger als Studienpltze, die per Klage vergeben werden knnen).

----------


## -Pluto-

> Wenn man die Uni HH verklagt und mit der Kapazittsklage durchkommt wird nicht gelost... es werden die Leute genommen, die die beste DN haben (vorausgesetzt es gibt mehr Klger als Studienpltze, die per Klage vergeben werden knnen).


Wow dann lohnt es sich ja fr die ganzen 1,7- 1,8 bis 1,9 zu klagen :O

----------


## circulation

Naja, ... erstmal mit der Klage durchkommen... und dann mssen da ja auch noch irgendwoher die Studienpltze kommen (woher auch immer die kommen...)

----------


## karliner

> Halli hallo!
> 
> Hat denn hier schon jemand was neues. Bei mir sind zwei unis abgehakt(von 10) aber irgendwie scheint sich nichts mehr zu rhren?!
> 
> Hat denn jemand was von zm in berlin gehrt(dafr gabs schlielich schon 2 rechnungen)
> 
> gre an alle


bei dir kam noch nichts? hab bereits absage aus berlin fr ZM bekommen...gab nur einen platz zu verlosen

----------


## Nils.

0 Pltze in Greifswald fr's WS 09/10.  :Frown:

----------


## Merle0711

@Karliner

Nee mein Anwalt(den ich manchmal nerve obwohl man es nicht soll) sagte da sei noch nichts gelaufen-ich habe auch erst vor kurzem die rechnungen bekommen. und auf der berlin verwaltungsgericht seite steht auch noch nichts?!


was stimmt denn nun?
Also die klagerei ist genauso beschi... wie die zvs auswahl man hat nie eine Ahnung woran man ist.




 :Nixweiss:

----------


## karliner

hmm echt komsich also wir reden von der charite berlin?
also ich hab auch die rechnungen bekommen und eben ein schreiben dass es zur verlosung eines platzes kommen wird und dann paar tage spter mein rang...

kann ja nicht unterschiedlich bei uns sein,oder?
oh je das ist echt ne sache fr sich
wie viele unis hattest du denn insgesamt?

----------


## Merle0711

Na klar ich meine die charite ich wsste nicht wo man sonst in berlin zm studieren kann-wenn es doch noch eine uni gibt muss ich die gleich mal verklagen :Grinnnss!: 
Mhm naja ich denk dann wars das. Vielleicht ist der Herr Anwalt wieder mal ein Bisschen langsam-und wenn ich recht hab dann hast du auch noch chancen :hmmm...: 

Also ich habe im November die erste Rechnung bekommen und vor einer woche die zweite. und die zweite war wesentlich hher-so um die 400 euro.

Ich habe 10 unis mit anwaltlicher untersttzung verklagt(schnit 2,2)

Tbingen---vorbei
Ulm--open
Freiburg----open
Frankfurt am Main---open
Marburg---open
Berlin---??????
Rostock---open
Greifswald---vorbei
Heidelberg---open
die zehnte fllt mir nicht ein

----------


## karliner

ZM,oder?
hey ich hab von ulm schon ewig eine absage bekommen...die haben mich sogar persnlich angerufen!?
naja mir wrs auf jeden fall auch lieber,wenn du recht hast :hmmm...:

----------


## DeSeal

Nette Neuigkeiten fr Klger in HM zum WS 2009/2010:

28 Pltze vergibt die Universitt des Saarlandes, Abteilung Homburg

14 Pltze gabs in Marburg



Ich hab ja ein bisschen Hoffnung fr Homburg, da dort erfahrungsgem nur Saarlnder klagen (wer will da auch sonst hin ^^) und wir ja ein ziemlich berschaubares Vlkchen sind... Vielleicht wirds ja was, auch wenn Homburg eigtl die letzte Uni ist, an die ich mchte (vom Heimvorteil mal abgesehn...)  :Party: 

Sonst jemand was neues?

Edit:

Homburg hat schon gelost, war leider nicht dabei :-/ Hat es vllt jemanden hier aus dem Forum erwischt? Naja, weiter geht's...

----------


## karliner

wei jemand wie es mit ZM und mnchen aussieht?kam da schon ein bescheid?

----------


## maL1412

hi,
jawoll  :Big Grin: ..

habs geschafft nach langem warten im saarland ein platz  :Big Grin: .. ein platz von 28 unter 630 antragsstellern  :Smilie: 

jetzt heit es denke ich noch bis wintersemester warten oder muss ich im 2ten semester einsteigen und das 1. nachholen?

lg

----------


## pottmed

Dann mal Gratulation  :Party:

----------


## maL1412

> Dann mal Gratulation


danke  :Big Grin:

----------


## DeSeal

Dann mal herzlichen maL ! Biste Saarlnder oder kommst du von auerhalb? Falls zweiteres zutrifft: nein, wir reden untereinander nicht franzsisch (hufig verbreiteter Irrtum ^^)

Dann mal viel Spa in Homburg ab Oktober, denke du wirst dann zum nchsten WiSe anfangen  :hmmm...: 

Wenigstens bekommt hier berhaupt mal jemand einen Platz, ich hab schon Zweifel mit der Klage...

----------


## Nils.

> hi,
> jawoll ..
> 
> habs geschafft nach langem warten im saarland ein platz .. ein platz von 28 unter 630 antragsstellern 
> 
> jetzt heit es denke ich noch bis wintersemester warten oder muss ich im 2ten semester einsteigen und das 1. nachholen?
> 
> lg


Herzlichen Glckwunsch. Ich denke, dass Du offiziell ins 2. Semester einsteigst und die ein oder andere Klausur mitschreiben kannst, aber richtig erst im Winter, also von Neuem, loslegen kannst.

----------


## Linda.1001

> Falls zweiteres zutrifft: nein, wir reden untereinander nicht franzsisch (hufig verbreiteter Irrtum ^^)


Aber manche sprechen mit unheimlich sssem franzsischem Akzent.  :Love: 
 :Blush: 



herzlichen Glckwunsch, hau rein!  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## DeSeal

Oooh, mais non Mademoiselle Linda... je regrette... isch schame misch  :Blush:

----------


## maL1412

> Dann mal herzlichen maL ! Biste Saarlnder oder kommst du von auerhalb? Falls zweiteres zutrifft: nein, wir reden untereinander nicht franzsisch (hufig verbreiteter Irrtum ^^)
> 
> Dann mal viel Spa in Homburg ab Oktober, denke du wirst dann zum nchsten WiSe anfangen 
> 
> Wenigstens bekommt hier berhaupt mal jemand einen Platz, ich hab schon Zweifel mit der Klage...


danke euch allen  :Smilie: ...

ich bin oft im saarland gewesen, weil mein vater da herkommt, ich komme nicht aus dem saarland  :Smilie: . endlich studieren  :Big Grin:

----------


## Linda.1001

> Oooh, mais non Mademoiselle Linda... je regrette... isch schame misch


 :Grinnnss!:  Non! C'est tres drle.

----------


## maL1412

> Non! C'est tres drle.


das franzsisch macht mir keine angst, eher herr lafontaine  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nils.

Der wird nach seiner Erkrankung wohl keinem mehr "Angst" machen knnen.

----------


## gerrard8

Ich habe nochmal generelle Fragen zu der Klage.
Lohnt es sich zum Sommersemester zu klagen oder sind da die Chancen noch geringer bzw. sind die Fristen schon abgelaufen?
Und habt ihr euch einen speziellen Anwalt gesucht? Ich wohne nmlich in der nhe von Bremen (wo ja bekanntlich kein Medizin angeboten wird). Da gibt es aber sicherlich auch Anwlte fr Hochschulrecht. Oder macht es da Sinn sich einen erfahrenen Anwalt auerhalb zu suchen, auch wenn der Kontakt dann nur per Mail oder Telefon stattfindet??
Vielen Dank schon einmal

----------


## maL1412

Ist hier jemand, der auch der so um diese Zeit in Saarbrcken ins Wintersemester eingeklagt worden ist, das schon zu Ende ist?
haette da eine wichtige Frage, einfach ne Private Nachricht schicken, DANKE

----------


## Linda.1001

> das franzsisch macht mir keine angst, eher herr lafontaine


Ist der nicht zurckgetreten?  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Nils.

Kann mir jemand eigentlich erklren, warum man die Rechnungen vom VG Berlin immer so frh kriegt, obwohl anscheinend noch gar nichts beschlossen ist?

----------


## venividivici

Du musstest jetzt eben den Streitwert der 1. Instanz (VG) bezahlen. Anscheinend klagst du jetzt auf 2. Instanz (OVG). Mail doch deiner Rechtskanzlei und frag nach, du schenkst denen ja schlielich gengend Geld frs 'Nichtstun'!

----------


## DeSeal

Es gibt mal wieder was neues...

4 Pltze in Bochum unter 600 Antragsstellern zu verlosen Oo

Ist jemand dabei? immerhin 0,6% Chance  ::-oopss:

----------


## Ihmel

super, ich bin dabei!  :Smilie: 

tja ist schon traurig alles, aber nen versuch wars wert :P

----------


## nick.

mal kurz gefragt:

Im Eilverfahren vertritt sich eine Uni durch einen Anwalt. Die Uni hat das Eilverfahren gewonnen. 
Mit wieviel Kosten muss man als Antragssteller rechnen, die vom Anwalt der gegnerischen Seite nach Verfahrensende geltend gemacht werden?

Wird das auf alle Antragssteller umgelegt? Sind 500EUR pro Person realistisch?

----------


## venividivici

> mal kurz gefragt:
> 
> Im Eilverfahren vertritt sich eine Uni durch einen Anwalt. Die Uni hat das Eilverfahren gewonnen. 
> Mit wieviel Kosten muss man als Antragssteller rechnen, die vom Anwalt der gegnerischen Seite nach Verfahrensende geltend gemacht werden?
> 
> Wird das auf alle Antragssteller umgelegt? Sind 500EUR pro Person realistisch?


Kommt ziemlich genau hin, du musst nur noch die Kosten von deinem Anwalt hinzufgen. Wenn du es ohne Anwalt machst und noch dazu nur Unis ohne anwltliche Vertretung 'verklgst' wirds sehr gnstig!

----------


## DeSeal

Kosten fr den Gegenanwalt sind ungefhr immer 450-500 €, zumindest war es bei mir so...

Heute gabs was aus Essen zum WS 09/10 (fr HM): alle Antrge abgelehnt, Beschwerdeverfahren wohl ebenfalls aussichtslos...

Bleiben noch 3 von ursprnglich 23 Verfahren offen, schaut dster aus...


Ein kleines Rsum nach 2 Jahren durch einen Anwalt vertretenen Klagerei:

- etwa 10k € Kosten
- viel Briefverkehr
- kein Erfolg, ich war gerade mal in 10 Losverfahren dabei und hatte immer Rangpltze > 200

Im Nachhinein wrde ich es nicht mehr machen und lieber einmal die Woche in den Puff gehn oder was wirklich vernnftiges mit dem Geld anfangen. Ich kenne einige Leute, bei denen es wirklich gut geklappt hat, aber das waren dann wohl auch glckliche Zuflle...

Kann es niemandem empfehlen, das viele vergeudete Geld tut doch weh, vor allem, wenn man alles selbst erarbeitet hat. Wer wirklich garnicht auf's Geld schauen muss, kann es ja mal versuchen, ansonsten wrde ich mir den Quatsch wirklich sparen! 
Macht lieber schn Urlaub, kauft euch ein flottes Auto, spendet nach Griechenland, tut was in den Sparstrumpf oder tut sonst irgendwas (un)anstndiges damit.  :was ist das...?: 

just my drlf cents

----------


## nick.

danke euch beiden!!

----------


## medicus164

So nun einmal die Auflsung:

Ich: Abi mit 1,4, heimlicher Jurastudent. Studiere Zahnmed. in Berlin und bringe mein Projekt hiermit zum Abschluss:

Das sah so aus, dass ich im Verbund mit einer Freundin die Jura studiert hier in diesem Forum uns nun drei Jahre als Klger zu erkennen gaben, um eine Arbeit ber das Rechtssystem in Deutschland und speziel im Breich Uni-Recht in Bezug auf Kapazittenklagen zu erstellen, die bundesweit die Hochschulen mit dem Problem der fehlenden Bildungspltze konfrontieren soll. Da allerdings nun das Projekt abgeschlossen ist mchten wir uns hiermit outen. Dies hatte keinen bsen Hintergrund. UNs geht es allein darum, dass wir als Brger ein Anrecht auf Bildung haben und wir uns mit unseren Verein dafr stark machen. Es war schwer das die ganze Zeit geheim zu halten, aber es musste sein.

Also ich drcke Euch allen auf Euren Wegen die Daumen:

LG
medicus164

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> die bundesweit die Hochschulen mit dem Problem der fehlenden Bildungspltze konfrontieren soll.....dass wir als Brger ein Anrecht auf Bildung haben und wir uns mit unseren Verein dafr stark machen.


Ja da brauchte es wirklich ein "Projekt" fr und da die Unis ja immer nicht wissen
wohin mit den ganzen berflssigen Millionen werden sie dank eures Vereins ja auch freundlich darauf hingewiesen,dafr Danke und nen  :Keks:

----------


## 00checker

Hat jemand von euch denn schon mal Erfahrungen mit einer Anklage in Bochum gemacht? Ich knnte mir vorstellen, dass die Chancen dort besser sind, weil dort so wenige hinwollen

----------


## pottmed

Das glaube ich kaum, wer klagt, der verklagt in aller Regel die Unis die in den letzten Jahren berhaupt noch berkapazitten hatten. 

Der Anwalt deines Vertrauens kann dir das genau sagen  :hmmm...:

----------


## Robin06

In NRW allg. zu klagen, lohnt sich nciht wirklich. Vllt. solltest du solche Fragen dann aber mit deinem Anwalt klren, da dieser bestimmt auch jeden auergerichtlichen Vergleich kennt...

----------


## Coxy-Baby

> Hat jemand von euch denn schon mal Erfahrungen mit einer Anklage in Bochum gemacht? Ich knnte mir vorstellen, dass die Chancen dort besser sind, weil dort so wenige hinwollen


Es heit einfach nur Klagen oder Studienplatzklage, oder wen willst du Anklagen und wofr? (Anklage=Strafverfahren)
Es ist absolut wurscht wo du klagst, bei einem meist eher unwahrscheinlich positivem Ausgang werden unter den paar hundert Klgern dann eine Handvoll Pltze verlost.....

----------


## Ratford

Ich hab mir mal die Freiheit rausgenommen, nicht die ganzen 800 Seiten zu lesen ;).

Eine Reihe an gewonnen Prozessen brigens mnden in einer VORLUFIGEN ZULASSUNG, d.h. der Studienplatz kann im Nachhinein wieder aberkannt werden.
Ursache ist, dass die meisten Kapazittsklagen Eilklagen sind (und deren Urteile sind dann vorlufig).

Das sollte man bei einer Klage bedenken.

----------


## Relaxometrie

Gibt es das Einklagen eines Studienplatzes eigentlich auch in anderen Fchern, oder nur bei Medizinstudienpltzen?

----------


## pottmed

Zahnmedizin  :hmmm...:  

Bei Vet oder Psychologie habe ich davon noch nichts gehrt !

----------


## Relaxometrie

Mir stt das mit der Klagerei ja bel auf. Wie ich in einem anderen Thread vor ein paar Wochen schonmal geschrieben habe: Wenn Unis aus mir nicht einleuchtenden Grnden die Kapazitten nicht auslasten, wre es Aufgabe einer hheren Instanz, diesem Spielchen ein Ende zu setzen. Die Studienpltze sollten dann in das ganz normale Bewerbungsverfahren eingehen und an den nchsten Bewerber, der nach Warteliste/wonach auch immer dran ist, vergeben werden.  
Das Mittel des Einklagens nutzen offensichtlich die Leute, die nicht einsehen, da sie schlicht und ergreifend die Kriterien, die auf alle Bewerber gerecht angewendet werden, nicht erfllen.
Komisch, da es die Klagerei fr Medizin- oder Zahnmedizinstudienpltze gibt, fr Sport beispielsweise nicht. Da gibt es eine knallharte Eingangsprfung, wer die nicht besteht, studiert halt etwas anderes. Warum sehen manche Leute das bei Medizin/Zahnmedizin nicht ein  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Ratford

Eine Kapazittsklage ist berall, in jedem Studienfach, an jeder Uni mglich. Die Chancen stehen in anderen Fchern brigens auch nicht schlechter oder besser als bei Medizin.

Der Unterschied ist lediglich, dass Medizin mit zu den grten Studienfchern, d.h. den meisten Pltzen zhlt.

In nem Fach, das beispielsweise 10 Studienpltze in einem Semester an einer beliebigen Uni zur Verfgung steht, ist natrlich die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass berhaupt Kapazitten bersehen wurden, SEHR viel geringer als eben bei Medizin - mit rund 200 bis 400 Pltzen pro Uni.

M.E. ist das inzwischen aber Geldverschwendung.
In Deutschland sind zur Zeit etwa 20.000 (in Worten: zwanzigtausend!) Studienplatzklagen in den Fchern Medizin, Zahnmedizin und Tiermedizin anhngig (d.h. stehen noch zur Entscheidung aus). Das entspricht der Gesamtzahl aller Studienpltze.
Von diesen 20.000 werden hchstens um die 500 Leute Erfolg haben.

Man sollte sich das also SEHR gut berlegen.

----------


## konstantin

Wieso? Ich dachte, Studienplatzklage waere mit der AdvoCard kostenlos?  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Ratford

> Wieso? Ich dachte, Studienplatzklage waere mit der AdvoCard kostenlos?


Nein.
Rechtschutzversicherungen decken Kapazittsklagen bereits seit Jahren nicht mehr ab.
Es gibt noch ein, zwei einzelne Versicherungstarife, die das beinhalten - da muss man aber gut 1 Jahr VORHER den Vertrag abgeschlossen und eingezahlt haben.

Da es sich um ein verwaltungsrechtliches Verfahren handelt, gehen die Kosten - auch bei erfolgreichem Prozessausgang - zu Lasten des Klgers. HINZU kommen noch die Gebhren fr den Rechtsanwalt.

----------


## DeSeal

Genau, ich hab ne Advocard und da muss man mindestens 1 Jahr vorher eingezahlt haben, dass Kapazittsklagen abgedeckt werden. Vielleicht nehm ich das zum Winter in Anspruch  :was ist das...?:  Bei Neuabschlssen ist das aber glaube ich sogar rausgenommen worden, weil es wohl ein Verlustgeschft fr die Versicherung ist...

@pott: mein Anwalt vertritt auch Mandanten fr Vet & Psycho

@Relaxo: da ja keine hhere Instanz da ist, die diesem Treiben der Universitten ein Ende setzt, muss dies halt durch die Klger geschehen. Natrlich sollten dann die Studienpltze an diejenigen gehen, die Geld investiert haben, um fr ihr Recht einzutreten.
Mir wre brigens eine knallharte Eignungsprfung auch lieber, aber so ist das nunmal  :Nixweiss:

----------


## Ratford

Aber bitte nich vergessen, dass eine Entscheidung VORLUFIG ist, wenn's im Eilverfahren entschieden worden ist.

Den Studienplatz kann man immernoch verlieren. Ich habe schon gehrt, dass das auch gerne von Seiten der Unis gemacht wird, um den Studenten einen Denkzettel zu verpassen und das Klagen etwas einzuschrnken.

----------


## pottmed

Jep, siehe z.B. Hannover, gerade erst dieses Jahr so passiert.

----------


## Relaxometrie

> Natrlich sollten dann die Studienpltze an diejenigen gehen, die Geld investiert haben, um fr ihr Recht einzutreten.


Das sehe ich anders, weil ich diese Individualklagerei von vorne herein falsch finde. Die (vermeintlich) nicht vergebenen Pltze gehren aufgedeckt und ins allgemeine Bewerbungsverfahren eingeschleust. Die Klagerei ist einerseits schon halb korrupt (Studienplatz gegen Geld) und wirft andererseits ein ganz schlechtes Licht auf die Anwlte, die eine solche Klage berhaupt durchfhren. Diese Individualklagerei kann einfach nicht die Lsung sein.

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> Jep, siehe z.B. Hannover, gerade erst dieses Jahr so passiert.


das hat aber nicht die Uni gemacht, in Hanover, sondern das Gericht und sicher nicht, um den Studenten eins auszuwischen



> Die Klagerei ...wirft andererseits ein ganz schlechtes Licht auf die Anwlte, die eine solche Klage berhaupt durchfhren.


Wo hast du denn das her? 
Anwlte vertreten von berufswegen Individualinteressen Einzelner. Kein mensch kommt auf den gedanken ihnen dies vorzuwerfen und Anwlte, die auf ihrem jeweiligen Spezialgebiet (und dazu gehren auch die Kapazittsklagen) fhrend sind, genieen einen hervorragenden Ruf - nix mit schlechtem Licht.

----------


## pottmed

> das hat aber nicht die Uni gemacht, in Hanover, sondern das Gericht und sicher nicht, um den Studenten eins auszuwischen


Das ist doch vllig egal, das Oberlandesgericht hat die einstweilige Verfgung wieder aufgehoben. Damit soll nur klar gemacht werden, dass auch bei erfolgreicher Klage der Studienplatz nicht sicher ist  :Top: 

Und ob die Uni Klagestudenten gerne sieht oder nicht, ist nicht das Thema. Weder Du noch Ich knnen beurteilen wie die Uni es findet, dass die Studenten wieder gehen durften, aber das ist im brigen auch vllig egal, denn Urteil bleibt Urteil.

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> Das ist doch vllig egal, das Oberlandesgericht hat die einstweilige Verfgung wieder aufgehoben. Damit soll nur klar gemacht werden, dass auch bei erfolgreicher Klage der Studienplatz nicht sicher ist


sorry, mein Beitrag bezog sich auf das, was Ratford schrieb 




> Aber bitte nich vergessen, dass eine Entscheidung VORLUFIG ist, wenn's im Eilverfahren entschieden worden ist.
> 
> Den Studienplatz kann man immernoch verlieren. Ich habe schon gehrt, dass das auch gerne von Seiten der Unis gemacht wird, um den Studenten einen Denkzettel zu verpassen und das Klagen etwas einzuschrnken.

----------


## Ratford

Das OLG hat die Entscheidung brigens nicht von sich aus aufgehoben in hherer Instanz, sondern auf Gehei der Uni.

Die Unis - so hat mir ein befreundeter Anwalt erzhlt, der sich damit (allerdings nicht berwiegend) befasst - wollen diese Studenten wenn's geht raushaben, um ein Exempel zu statuieren.

Kann ich nachvollziehen.

----------


## Merle0711

Wahnsinn! in Rostock sind ber 40 humanmedizinpltze erklagt worden.  :Top: ist hier ein glcklicher oder eine glckliche dabei? ::-dance: 

jetzt habe ich wieder ein funken von hoffnung dass das auch noch etwas in zahnmedizin  in rostock werden knnte? hat hier jemand damit erfahrungen???

grle

ach ja es handelt sich hier um die klage zum ws2009 -wahnsinn :Top:

----------


## larl

Ist hier noch jemand, der mal einen Platz zegesprochen bekommen hat?? Htte ein oder zwei Fragen..... ::-angel:

----------


## elankajo

Hat noch niemand einen Bescheid vom Gericht?

----------


## Susi011986

huhu  :Grinnnss!: 

gibt es hier noch jemanden, der zu diesem semester einen anwalt eingeschaltet hat? wenn ja, gegen welche unis geht ihr vor?

sg, susi

----------


## Skyreaver

Ich vielleicht nchstes Semester.

----------


## fallenangel30487

Ich werds auch im nchsten machen. Mehr als porbieren kann man ja nicht, meine RSV bezahlts ja.

----------


## Matzexc1

Was fr eine Versicherung hast du?
Ich bezahl dieses mal auch wieder einen Rechtsverdreher. Seid aber vorsichtig was fr einen ihr habt. Einige sind ziemlich geldgierig.

----------


## smartie

Ich hab mich jetzt auch entschlossen zu klagen fr dieses WS bzw. meine Mum macht es (hab das Glck ne Rechtsanwltin als Mutter zu haben). Ich rechne mir aber auch keine besonders groen Chancen aus...Gibt es sonst niemanden hier der auch dieses Semester klagt oder will sich keiner outen?

----------


## Merle0711

ich habe zum ws 09/10 geklagt.
habe 10 hs verklagt und 2 verfahren stehen noch aus-also stellt euch unter umstnden auf lange wartezeiten ein.

----------


## Copernicus

> Gibt es sonst niemanden hier der auch dieses Semester klagt oder will sich keiner outen?


haha ich habe berhaupt kein problem damit, ich wrde es auch im Studium sofort sagen wenn mich jemand frgt. Ist doch nicht meine Schuld,wenn die Unis berfllt sind, whrend fr die Rettung von banken locker flockig 40 milliarden bereitgestellt werden. 

Ich werde zum nchsten WS vorraussichtlich 20 unis verklagen (2 RSV).
Gibt es irgendwelche koryphen auf diesem gebiet? Selbst mit den beiden RSVs kostets ja noch um die 2500 und die will man schlielich nicht zum fenster rauswerfen. Bei welchem anwalt seid ihr denn so?

----------


## Keenacat

> Ist doch nicht meine Schuld,wenn die Unis berfllt sind,


Irgendwie scheinen einige Klger der Meinung zu sein, dass es immer nur das Problem der Anderen ist, wenn die Studienbedingungen durch zu viele Studenten kacke sind.

Newsflash: IHR Nasen studiert dann auch unter diesen Bedingungen. Das macht auch mit nem eingeklagten Platz nicht mehr Spa, versprochen.   :Keks:

----------


## Copernicus

> Irgendwie scheinen einige Klger der Meinung zu sein, dass es immer nur das Problem der Anderen ist, wenn die Studienbedingungen durch zu viele Studenten kacke sind.


berhaupt nicht. aber lieber studiere ich nchstes WS unter beschissenen bedingungen als dass ich 12 semester warte und dann unter beschissenen bedingungen studiere. :Meine Meinung:

----------


## kra-

Wrde mich nicht auf RSV verlassen, die schmeien einen schnell wieder raus. 

Kenne viele, die mit dem Anwalt aus Sandhausen reingekommen sind, aber im Prinzip ist das egal. Ein Anwalt hat nur die Fristen einzuhalten und entsprechende Papiere einzureichen, viel mehr (zB eine besonders spitzfindige Argumentation) muss er nicht leisten.

----------


## Arutha

> Ist doch nicht meine Schuld,wenn die Unis berfllt sind, whrend fr die Rettung von banken locker flockig 40 milliarden bereitgestellt werden.


Ahh ja und weil die eh schon berfllt sind, musst du dich noch reinklagen ums Fass zum berlaufen zu bringen oder wie?  :bhh:

----------


## ZckZck

Alle Klagen (Ws 09/10) gegen die Uni Jena (Humanmedizin) abgewiesen...

----------


## catgamer

Naja, ich bin in Jena und im Jahr 08/09 haben es noch etliche mit ihren Klagen gepackt, also scheint Jena jetzt so zu belegen, dass  auch alle Pltze wirklich voll werden.

Find das gut, da handelt sich die FSU wenigstens nicht dutzende Klagen ein. Das spart Geld und der der eine Zusage/Ablehnung bekommt, wei, woran er ist.

----------


## Merle0711

@catgamer  da hast du recht-es wre toll wenn wirklich alle voll belegen wrden!
Nicht so wie frankfurt das scheinbar jedes jahr berbuchen, kein losverfahren durchfhren aber wo regelmig (auch ws09/10) ber 20 pltze erklagt werden-jaja

ach ja wei jemand was von rostock zahnmedizin?

----------


## Geerthe

ich habe nur gehrt, da sich viele Leute in Humanmedizin in Rostock eingeklagt haben sollen.
Die Zahl 43 ist auf der Erstiparty rumgegangen.
Wenn das wirklich so viele sind, bin ich schon sehr erstaunt.

----------


## Merle0711

die zahl 43 habe ich auch von meinem anwalt gehrt :Top: 

deswegen hoffe ich, dass sich bei den zahnis auch etwas tut.

aber letztes jahr war erst ende november das urteil durch fr das ws08/09.
das heit wohl fr mich noch warten.

gre an ale :bhh:

----------


## Geerthe

Moin moin,

ich htte nie gedacht, da so viele Studienpltze eingeklagt werden knnen an einer Uni.
Das ist ja fast ein Jahrgang von Witten/Herdeken.

Geerthe

----------


## alias87

stimmt, als zahl gesehen sind es schon etliche. aber im verhltnis zu den klgern relativiert sich das ganze schon wieder.=)

----------


## me:D

Wei einer wie die NC-Werte bei den Unis waren, welche die erklagten Pltze nach Note vergeben?

----------


## DeSeal

Zu diesem WS ist mir nichts bekannt, Freiburg vergab im letzten Jahr einige erklagte Pltze bis zu einer DN von 1,8

Da htte es auch der EMS getan, der kommt billiger ^^

----------


## me:D

Cool...

Weit du bzw. jemand ob frs letzte WS bzw SS in Hamburg, Lbeck oder Kiel Studienpltze "klargemacht"  :Smilie:  worden sind?

----------


## Merle0711

KEine Ahnung-Rostock gabs pltze -also Kiel 2009/10 ist noch ein beschwerdeverfahren offen fr zahnmedizin-ich guck dann mal wie das aussah-geeht aber grad net weil die seite berarbeitet wird.-ich meld mich heutt gegen abend. :Party: 

aha es geht:
Wintersemester 2009/10
14.12.2009 | Universitt Lbeck, Humanmedizin (1. Fachsemester) ...

Das Schleswig-Holsteinische Verwaltungsgericht hat mit Beschluss vom 10.12.2009 festgestellt, dass die Universitt Lbeck keine weiteren Studienpltze im Fach Humanmedizin (1. Fachsemester) zum Wintersemester 2009/10 mehr vergeben muss.

29.10.2009 | Universitt Hamburg, Humanmedizin (1. Fachsemester) ...

Das Verwaltungsgericht Hamburg hat mit Beschluss vom 23.10.2009 festgestellt, dass die Universitt Hamburg keine weiteren Studienpltze im Fach Humanmedizin (1. Fachsemester) zum Wintersemester 2009/10 mehr vergeben muss.


Fr Kiel finde ich nichts :Party:

----------


## hulahopp

Kiel hat auf jeden Fall irgendeinen berhang. Letztes Jahr 204 Erstsemester, wollte es jetzt 197 zulassen. Tatschlich haben aber 205 angefangen. Wie die zustandekommen, ob durch Klage oder nicht, kann ich leider nicht sagen.

----------


## me:D

Danke! 

Merle wo hast du denn die infos her? Aus dem Mandantenbereich deines Anwalts?

----------


## Merle0711

@me  ja , genau! aus dem mandantenbereich-ich bin ein klger ws09/10 fr zahnmedizin.... :Party:

----------


## me:D

dargh, in meinem "Bereich" steht garnscht^^! Steht bei dir zu diesem WS schon irgendwas?

----------


## pepino117

Hallo zusammen :Smilie: )

Ich klage dieses Jahr zum ws 2010 auch fr HM!!!

Wisst ihr,wann die ersten Urteile kommen??zum beispiel fr dresden??

Soweit ich weiss,sind die ja immer recht schnell=??

Danke und viele gre :Grinnnss!:

----------


## venividivici

Ende November kannst du in Dresden mit einer Absage rechnen  :Smilie:

----------


## pepino117

Ah okay vielen Dank!!

----------


## crankg

> Was fr eine Versicherung hast du?
> Ich bezahl dieses mal auch wieder einen Rechtsverdreher. Seid aber vorsichtig was fr einen ihr habt. Einige sind ziemlich geldgierig.


Gegen wieviele Unis klagst du ? Was kostet das so?

----------


## Buchi

Sagt mal knnt ihr mir mal so grob Preis fr 3-4Klagen an den Unis nennen.
Ich hab mich leider noch nicht um ein Anwalt bemht, aber nchstes jahr will ich es mal versuchen.
Hab jetzt erst 7WS)-: und hab keine Lust noch 5 zu warten

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

schau mal auf die Seite der Rechtsanwlte Brehm & Zimmerling da findest du was dazu

----------


## Buchi

Hmmm da kann man jetzt nicht soviel rauslesen....
Hat jmd schon Erfahrung mit einer Klage und wieviel kostet dies im Schnitt.

----------


## Linda.1001

Suchfunktion und u.a. dieser Thread bieten dir da viel Informationen.  :hmmm...:

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

mit etwa 1000  musst du rechnen, wenn sich die Uni anwaltlich vertreten lsst (sparen kannst du, wenn du dir erst mal keinen Anwalt nimmst, sondern selbst die Klage einreichst - in Berlin bekommst du ein Klagemuster vom Gericht, hat mir mal jemand erzhlt - viel steht ja da erst mal nicht drin und nur wenn die Sache nicht verglichen wird, muss dann spter detaillierter vorgetragen werden, dann kannste immer noch einen Anwalt nehmen)

----------


## ZckZck

Das ist ein teures Losverfahren, wenn berhaupt Pltze an der jeweiligen Uni frei werde (denn das ist nicht garantiert)
Bsp:
"gute chance" Uni Homburg Ws09/10 : 630 Klger/ ca. 30 freie Pltze Chance 1:20.
"schlechte chance" Uni FFM Ws09/10 : mehr als 300 Klger/ 1 freier Platz...

Viele Unis berbuchen sogar, damit die Klagerei abgewiesen werden kann. 
Dann dauert die ganze Prozedur ca 1 3/4 Jahr. 

Wenn Du konkrete Fragen hast, dann PM an mich.

Gru.

----------


## ann87

Hey, ich habe letztes jahr 20 unis verklagt und klage dieses jahr wieder... :Nixweiss:  bis jetzt hat sich nicht viel getan. leipzig muss 25 vergeben und ulm einen fr HM,... und ansonsten heit es warten...warten...warten

----------


## nick.

> Hey, ich habe letztes jahr 20 unis verklagt und klage dieses jahr wieder... bis jetzt hat sich nicht viel getan. leipzig muss 25 vergeben und ulm einen fr HM,... und ansonsten heit es warten...warten...warten


und wieviel hat der spa gekostet?

----------


## ann87

Bei mir haben das die Versicherungen bernommen! Und dieses Jahr genau das Gleiche! Du kannst aber immer von 1500 pro Klage ausgehen, bei einigen ist es etwas weniger( bis zu 500), bei anderen Klagen mehr! Das ist von Uni zu Uni unterschiedlich...

----------


## pepino117

Hallo,
ich klage ja im moment gegen 10 unis...das wird so ca. 5000-6000 euro kosten...
ist schon viel geld,aber ich bin optimist und hoffe auf nen studienplatz!!!

nchste woche sind wohl die verlosungen fr leipzig...weiss jemand zufllig wieviele da geklagt haben???
sind bestimmt sehr viele  :Smilie: )

viele gre!!!

----------


## faulbr

> Hallo,
> ich klage ja im moment gegen 10 unis...das wird so ca. 5000-6000 euro kosten...
> ist schon viel geld,aber ich bin optimist und hoffe auf nen studienplatz!!!
> 
> nchste woche sind wohl die verlosungen fr leipzig...weiss jemand zufllig wieviele da geklagt haben???
> sind bestimmt sehr viele )
> 
> viele gre!!!


Leipzig 25 Pltze, Jena 6. Da werden schon paar Hundert Leute geklagt haben.
Immerhin hast du bessere Chancen als beim normalen Losverfahren ;)

----------


## Medi777

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem und hoffe, dass mir jemand weiterhelfen kann.

Ich habe gestern eine Zusage fr Leipzig (Klage) bekommen. 
Nun bin ich etwas berfordert mit der Situation (...neben meiner riesigen Freude! ber den Studienplatz).
Ich frage mich, ob es das Beste ist nun gleich alles Zelte hier abzubrechen nach Leipzig zu ziehen und durchzustarten oder ob es die Mglichkeit gibt spter, evtl. erst im SS einzusteigen?

Wo fngt man am Besten an?
Ich habe mal etwas ber Nachrckerkurse gehrt gibt es so etwas?

Hat vllt. noch jmd einen Platz bekommen?
Desweiteren ist es ein Teilstudienplatz, ich wei nicht was ich davon halten soll.
Was auf jeden Fall klar ist, ich mchte den Platz auf jeden Fall annehmen, da die Chance wohl eher gering ist in den nchsten paar Jahren erneut einen Platz zu ergattern.
Ich freue mich ber jeden Ratschlag.

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe ein Problem und hoffe, dass mir jemand weiterhelfen kann.
> 
> Ich habe gestern eine Zusage fr Leipzig (Klage) bekommen. 
> Nun bin ich etwas berfordert mit der Situation (...neben meiner riesigen Freude! ber den Studienplatz).
> Ich frage mich, ob es das Beste ist nun gleich alles Zelte hier abzubrechen nach Leipzig zu ziehen und durchzustarten oder ob es die Mglichkeit gibt spter, evtl. erst im SS einzusteigen?
> 
> Wo fngt man am Besten an?
> ...


 ich wrde an deiner Stelle sofort hinfahren und loslegen - vieles kannst du sicher noch mitmachen, warum willst du da noch warten - Leipzig hat auch kein SS, so kannst du das, was du jetzt nicht machst, erst im nchsten Jahr machen

----------


## venividivici

Kein Frage - sofort loslegen! Viel Erfolg!

----------


## pepino117

Hey!

Ja herzlichen Glckwunsch!!!
Wie hast du denn bescheid bekommen??

Ich klage ja auch gegen leipzig,deswegen interessiert mich das  :Smilie: ))

viele gre

----------


## ann87

ja herzlichen glckwunsch zum studienplatz. ich klage, wie gesagt im 2.anlauf gegen 20unis und beneide jeden der endlich anfangen kann... du *musst* direkt loslegen!!!!!!!!!!!!! :So..sehe...ich..das..auch:

----------


## Demisz

wei jemand wann die entscheidung an der lmu mnchen fllt (hheres fs)?

----------


## Kaas

> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe ein Problem und hoffe, dass mir jemand weiterhelfen kann.
> 
> Ich habe gestern eine Zusage fr Leipzig (Klage) bekommen. 
> Nun bin ich etwas berfordert mit der Situation (...neben meiner riesigen Freude! ber den Studienplatz).
> Ich frage mich, ob es das Beste ist nun gleich alles Zelte hier abzubrechen nach Leipzig zu ziehen und durchzustarten oder ob es die Mglichkeit gibt spter, evtl. erst im SS einzusteigen?
> 
> Wo fngt man am Besten an?
> ...




also ich hab zum ws in leipzig angefangen, und im terminologie-praktikum fragt die dozentin jedenfalls bis jetzt noch jedes mal zu beginn ob schon nachrcker da sind  :bhh: . in dem fach gibts wohl auch nen nachrckerkurs. ansonsten weiss ich nicht obs probleme gibt, da man ja in fchern wir physik, chemie u.a. nur zweimal beim seminar fehlen darf und wir ja schon wesentlich mehr seminare hatten. aber irgendwie hab ich im kopf dass da fr nachrcker andere regeln gelten... .
was den stoff angeht: wenn du chemie und physik-lk hattest ist das locker aufzuholen. wenn nicht, wirds hart . aber egal, anfangen wrd ich auf jeden fall!!

----------


## BanditJing

Hi Leute,

haben klagen eigentlich nur erfolg bei uni leipzig weil von anderen unis lese 
ich nichts besonders erfolgsversprechendes?
kennt einer die chancen bei unis wie rostock und greifswald?
wenn einer mir tipps fr ne klage geben kann, wre ich echt dankbar.
wohne schon hier in meck-pomm. bin extra zur uni gezogen, musste aber leider wegen einer medizinabsage erstmal mich weiter ins dritte semester bio einschreiben und wrde echt alles versuchen, damit es endlich klappt!

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

----------


## pepino117

Hallo !!

Also die Uni Leipzig msste ja jezt eigentlich bald losen,mein anwalt schrieb mir,dass die das bis mittwoch gemacht haben mssen, hier schrieb ja jemand,dass er schon einen platz htte,aber wer kriegt denn an einem sonntag bescheid,dass er einen studienplatz hat!?!?naja,mal sehen..

@BanditJing,ich glaube,dass es bei beiden unis ne reele chance gibt,soweit ich meinen anwalt verstanden habe,nur,dass diese unis relativ lange brauchen!!

hatte auch erst berlegt mit bio anzufangen,aber hatte dann auch die angst,dass ich da nicht mehr raus komme :hmmm...: 

bin ziemlich gespannt wie es jetzt so mit allem weiter geht,bei dresden wird denke ich jetzt ende der woche entschieden,mal schauen was dort rauskommt :Smilie: )

viele gre!

----------


## ann87

Also Leipzig ist immer wieder Thema, weil das Verwaltungsgericht verhltnismig "nett" ist, die versuchen den gelosten Studenten noch einen Einstieg ins bereits begonnene Semester... fast alle anderen Gerichte ziehen die Verhandlungen in die Lnge, um die Studienplatzklage "unattraktiv" zu machen. Rostock und LMU lassen sich bspw. gerne ein Jahr Zeit.
Soweit ich wei sind fr das WS 2010/11 bislang folgende Entscheidungen gefallen:
Gttingen: 1.FS keine Pltze
Jena: 1.FS 6 Pltze
Leipzig: 1FS 25 Pltze
Ulm: 1FS 1 Platz

und die Verfahren sind nach meiner Info auch alle schon gelost... demnach muss man jetzt wieder auf die nchsten Verfahren warten... Bochum, Essen laufen meistens so gegen Mrz...

----------


## perro

aus interesse: wieviele stehen hinter diesen 25 pltzen, die gelst werden knne???? hrt sich an sich ja nach ner ganz guten chance an. oder ist es so, dass da 1000de klagen?

----------


## ann87

> Hi Leute,
> 
> haben klagen eigentlich nur erfolg bei uni leipzig weil von anderen unis lese 
> ich nichts besonders erfolgsversprechendes?
> kennt einer die chancen bei unis wie rostock und greifswald?
> wenn einer mir tipps fr ne klage geben kann, wre ich echt dankbar.
> wohne schon hier in meck-pomm. bin extra zur uni gezogen, musste aber leider wegen einer medizinabsage erstmal mich weiter ins dritte semester bio einschreiben und wrde echt alles versuchen, damit es endlich klappt!
> 
> Vielen Dank im Voraus!





> aus interesse: wieviele stehen hinter diesen 25 pltzen, die gelst werden knne???? hrt sich an sich ja nach ner ganz guten chance an. oder ist es so, dass da 1000de klagen?



ich meine es waren 789 leute ... :-/

----------


## pepino117

Oh klagt ihr auch oder woher habt ihr die informationen???? :Grinnnss!: 

ich hab in leipzig auch geklagt,aber irgendwie absolut keine infos oder urteile bekommen?"?"=

viele gre

----------


## Anonyomus34dx

War heute nicht Entscheidung in Dresden?

----------


## pepino117

Ja die Entscheidung ist wohl gefallen!Es gab nen Vergleich und es gibt nur (!?) 15 pltze fr hm...hatte mir ja mehr versprochen...

----------


## Egon Schtzle

Vielleicht kann mich ja hier jemand auf den neuesten Stand bringen, mein Anwalt kanns nmlich nicht. Ich habe seit WS 2009 eine Klage in Hamburg, Lbeck und Rostock laufen. Zum WS 2010 hab ich erneut geklagt. Bisher sind aber noch nicht einmal, laut Anwalt, die Klagen aus dem Jahr 2009 entschieden. Langsam verliere ich die Geduld, meine Rechtsschutzversicherung hat mir auch mittlerweile gekndigt. Ich kann gar nicht glauben, dass aus 2009 noch immer nicht entschieden wurde. Und wenn, wei jemand, wie dann entschieden wird? Nach WS und Abi-Schnitt?

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

frag doch einfach mal direkt bei den Verwaltungsgerichten an - hier wird es vielleicht keiner wissen

----------


## alias87

sehr sinnvoller post ;)

also: lbeck und rostock entscheiden ber los, hamburg ber WS/schnitt.ich rede hier fr zahnmedizin bei HM msste das aber sicherlich das gleiche sein! aber, dass rostock so lange braucht ist normal, ich kenne noch jemand der von rostock immernoch nichts gehrt hat. 

ich habe 10 unis verklagt (dieses semester!!) und schon von 3en bescheid. kommt halt drauf an wen du verklagst, niedersachsen geht fix, dresden/leipzig auch.  :Smilie:  ist aber trotzdem strange, dass du noch von KEINER gehrt hast.. hmm..

----------


## Ehemaliger User 05022011

> ich habe 10 unis verklagt (dieses semester!!) und schon von 3en bescheid. kommt halt drauf an wen du verklagst, niedersachsen geht fix, dresden/leipzig auch.


das ist natrlich ein sinnvollerer Post, wenn jemand danach fragt, ob die Klagen fr 09 in Hamburg, Lbeck und Rostock schon verhandelt/entschiedene wurden  - also vielleicht doch lieber mal beim Gericht anrufen  :Meine Meinung:

----------


## alias87

der post besteht ja nicht nur aus einem satz, nech.  ::-winky: 
zumindest sinnvoller als einfach zu sagen: ruf doch da an.. 

aber nochmal fr dich: wenn man etwas ber den tellerrand schauen mchte, will man auch wissen, wie schnell andere unis entscheiden. ;) 

zum frager zurck: ich habe eben einen freund von mir angerufen, der rostock in 09 verklagt hat, der hat mir gesagt, dass die wirklich noch nicht entschieden haben. scheint so, als ob du noch warten musst. ;)

----------


## Linda.1001

> Das ist ein teures Losverfahren, wenn berhaupt Pltze an der jeweiligen Uni frei werde (denn das ist nicht garantiert)
> Bsp:
> "gute chance" Uni Homburg Ws09/10 : 630 Klger/ ca. 30 freie Pltze Chance 1:20.
> "schlechte chance" Uni FFM Ws09/10 : mehr als 300 Klger/ 1 freier Platz...
> 
> Viele Unis berbuchen sogar, damit die Klagerei abgewiesen werden kann. 
> Dann dauert die ganze Prozedur ca 1 3/4 Jahr. 
> 
> Wenn Du konkrete Fragen hast, dann PM an mich.
> ...


Und wie lange hast du auf die Bescheidung/ das Urteil auf deine Klage hin in Homburg warten mssen? Ich warte immer noch, vom WiSe 2010. 

lg

----------


## Linda.1001

> zumindest sinnvoller als einfach zu sagen: ruf doch da an..


Vor allem, wenn sich derjenige net traut.  :hmmm...:  Ging mir jedenfalls frher oder sogar heute noch so.  :hmmm...:

----------


## Egon Schtzle

ich habe jetzt nochmal bei meinem Anwalt nachgefragt, der aber (nach seiner Aussage...) immer noch nichts gehrt hat. Wie kann es angehen, dass es ber 1 1/2 Jahre dauert, bis da endlich mal ein endgltiger Bescheid rausgeht. Ehrlich gesagt, trau ich mich auch nicht so, in Hamburg bei einem Gericht (Verwaltungsgericht?) anzurufen. Hat da schon jemand Erfahrung und hat schon jemand etwas aus Hamburg gehrt, speziell jetzt Leute, die eine Klage fr WS 2009 laufen haben? Langsam werd ich wirklich wahnsinnig bzw. hab ich groe Angst, dass es im nchsten Jahr wieder nichts wird.Aber das ist ja leider nicht der Jammer-Thread.

----------


## Matzexc1

Vergiss Hamburg. Die vergeben nach Abi-DN,haben einen Anwalt aus Freiburg(ich durfte ein paar hundert  zahlen) und lassen sich gern Zeit.
Was bei mir im Moment von WiSe 09/10 noch aussteht ist Heidelberg.

----------


## Egon Schtzle

du hast bestimmt recht, dass ich HH wohl eher vergessen kann, es ist aber so eine schne Stadt.....Hattest Du denn Hamburg auch verklagt und bist Du nicht mehr dabei? Weit Du, an wen ich mich noch wenden kann, um mal zu erfahren, wie weit die denn nun sind mit dem Verfahren fr 09/10? Mein Anwalt ist zwar nett, aber leider etwas verplant.

----------


## Linda.1001

VWG Aachen - Humanmedizin WiSe 2010/2011 - 0 freie Pltze  :kotzen:

----------


## maL1412

hi,

habt ihr schon was von homburg gehoert. wuerd mich ma interessieren, wie da dieses jahr die zahlen sind.

habs da ja letztes ws reingeschafft. danke

----------


## DerSalamander

Also, ich wei da zwar nix konkretes, aber da wir da momentan immer vorgejammert bekommen, dass sie eigentlich Platz fr 270 Leute haben und wir ber 300 (mit den Zahnis, glaub ich, so 340) geh ich davon aus, dass da niemand reinkommt dieses Jahr.

----------


## maL1412

> Also, ich wei da zwar nix konkretes, aber da wir da momentan immer vorgejammert bekommen, dass sie eigentlich Platz fr 270 Leute haben und wir ber 300 (mit den Zahnis, glaub ich, so 340) geh ich davon aus, dass da niemand reinkommt dieses Jahr.


haha, das glaub ich nmlich auch, bzw auf jeden fall net viele. stimmt dieses jahr sind ma so 340. viel mehr geht da mit sicherheit auch net, wobei im anatomie-saal ja noch platz wre ;)

----------


## Linda.1001

Wintersemester 2010, Humanmedizin, Uni Homburg

4 Pltze frei auf 200 Bewerber per Los.

----------


## maL1412

> Wintersemester 2010, Humanmedizin, Uni Homburg
> 
> 4 Pltze frei auf 200 Bewerber per Los.


viel glck,

wann ist die losung? homburg ist nicht so schlecht, wie es immer alle reden ;)

----------


## DerSalamander

Ernsthaft? Das htte ich nicht gedacht bei den Problemen, die es jetzt schon gibt, die Leute alle adquat unterzubringen... :Nixweiss:

----------


## ichnixDoktor

wie melde ich mich beim Losverfahren in Homburg an?

----------


## Trianna

Hast du geklagt?

----------


## ichnixDoktor

ich habe nicht geklagt... Muss man das um in das Losverfahren zu kommen?

----------


## Trianna

Just look in which thread you are... 

Natrlich muss man das -.-

Von daher kannst du dir die Briefmarke sparen  :Grinnnss!:

----------


## ichnixDoktor

naja ich hatte jetzt nict unbedingt lust 819 Seiten Thread zu lesen, wovon mind. die Hlfte Offtopic ist... aber danke  :Top:

----------


## Trianna

Das verlangt ja auch keiner.

Aber ein gewisses logisches Grundverstndnis kann man ja mitbringen, oder?  ::-angel: 

Aber es hat sich ja geklrt, du kannst nicht teilnehmen.

----------


## mahlzahn

redet ihr berhaupt vom selben losverfahren? *verwirrt*

----------


## Linda.1001

> naja ich hatte jetzt nict unbedingt lust 819 Seiten Thread zu lesen, wovon mind. die Hlfte Offtopic ist... aber danke


Es geht hier um Studienplatz genauer gesagt um Kapazittsklagen. Nach einem gewonnenen Klageverfahren werden per Losverfahren die zur Verfgung stehenden d.h. noch offenen Pltze _unter den Klgern ausgelost._

----------


## ichnixDoktor

> redet ihr berhaupt vom selben losverfahren? *verwirrt*


Genau das ist es... Ich hab ber ein anderes geredet *schm*  :Friedenstaube:

----------


## medi2319

Ich habe mir jetzt nicht die 800 Seiten durchgelesen und mich auch nicht gro mit dieser Methode der Kapazittsklage beschftigt. Aber letztens hat uns unser Neuroprof. was dazu erzhlt, was micht etwas gergert hat: Er meinte, dass es ab den nchsten Semestern nicht mehr mglich sei, diverse Pflichtpraktika auch an anderen peripheren Lehrkrankenhusern durchzufhren, eben weil sonst die Uni viel mehr Pltze anbieten msste, als sie es momentan tut (Hintergrund seien diese Kapazittsklagen) 

Das ist wirklich rgerlich, weil durch diese Methode eigentlich immer gewhrleistet wurde, dass die Gruppen klein waren und man so immer die Mglichkeit hatte selbst Anamnese und Untersuchung in den betreffenden Fchern durchzufhren. 

Wenn jetzt alle Studenten nur noch am Uniklinikum ihre Pflichtpraktika ableisten mssen, wird dies die Lehre wieder noch mehr verschlechtern und das alles wegen diesen Kapazittsklagen.  :Hh?:  :Hh?:  :Hh?:

----------


## Linda.1001

Zu der Pro-und Contra-Studienplatzklage gibt es bereits Threads, dieser Thread dient ausschlielich dem Informationsaustausch. 

Tut mir doch bitte den Gefallen und diskutiert das dort weiter, ich wollte keine Welle der Provokation damit auslsen.

----------


## maL1412

> Ich habe mir jetzt nicht die 800 Seiten durchgelesen und mich auch nicht gro mit dieser Methode der Kapazittsklage beschftigt. Aber letztens hat uns unser Neuroprof. was dazu erzhlt, was micht etwas gergert hat: Er meinte, dass es ab den nchsten Semestern nicht mehr mglich sei, diverse Pflichtpraktika auch an anderen peripheren Lehrkrankenhusern durchzufhren, eben weil sonst die Uni viel mehr Pltze anbieten msste, als sie es momentan tut (Hintergrund seien diese Kapazittsklagen) 
> 
> Das ist wirklich rgerlich, weil durch diese Methode eigentlich immer gewhrleistet wurde, dass die Gruppen klein waren und man so immer die Mglichkeit hatte selbst Anamnese und Untersuchung in den betreffenden Fchern durchzufhren. 
> 
> Wenn jetzt alle Studenten nur noch am Uniklinikum ihre Pflichtpraktika ableisten mssen, wird dies die Lehre wieder noch mehr verschlechtern und das alles wegen diesen Kapazittsklagen.


*Tempo.reich*. Bist bestimmt einer, der keine Studiengebhren zahlen will und sich ueber sowas aufregt. Durch Studiengebhren werden die Bedingungen besser. Wir haben eh rztemangel, von daher ist es fr das Land gut, wenn mehr Studenten studieren.!

----------


## Medi2009

> *Tempo.reich*. Bist bestimmt einer, der keine Studiengebhren zahlen will und sich ueber sowas aufregt. Durch Studiengebhren werden die Bedingungen besser. Wir haben eh rztemangel, von daher ist es fr das Land gut, wenn mehr Studenten studieren.!


Dir scheinen die Studiengebhren ja relativ egal zu sein; aber da Mami und Papi dir deine Studienplatzklage bezahlt haben wundert mich das nicht...
Und dein letzter Satz ist dazu auch noch vollkommen zusammenhanglos

----------


## maL1412

> Dir scheinen die Studiengebhren ja relativ egal zu sein; aber da Mami und Papi dir deine Studienplatzklage bezahlt haben wundert mich das nicht...
> Und dein letzter Satz ist dazu auch noch vollkommen zusammenhanglos


Mir scheinen sie nicht egal zu sein. Fr Bildung muss man zahlen oder bezahlt dir irgendjmd dein Hobby? Keiner zwingt dich zum Studieren und in keinem anderen europischen Land hast du die Mglichkeit ber eine Ausbildung auch gutes Geld zu verdienen. Und in keinem anderen Land gibt es das schne Bafg, von dem man nur 1/2 zurckzahlen muss!
Durch Studiengebhren werden Bedingungen verbessert, nicht aber durch Klger verschlechtert!
Mami und Papi haben auch gearbeitet, das Geld das verdient wird fllt nicht vom Himmel, aber wie heisst es so schn: Neid ist die hchste Form der Anerkennung!



Um nicht total Offtopic zu sein, wann wird gelost?

----------


## DerMedicus1984

> Mir scheinen sie nicht egal zu sein. Fr Bildung muss man zahlen oder bezahlt dir irgendjmd dein Hobby? Keiner zwingt dich zum Studieren und in keinem anderen europischen Land hast du die Mglichkeit ber eine Ausbildung auch gutes Geld zu verdienen. Und in keinem anderen Land gibt es das schne Bafg, von dem man nur 1/2 zurckzahlen muss!
> Durch Studiengebhren werden Bedingungen verbessert, nicht aber durch Klger verschlechtert!
> Mami und Papi haben auch gearbeitet, das Geld das verdient wird fllt nicht vom Himmel, aber wie heisst es so schn: Neid ist die hchste Form der Anerkennung!
> 
> 
> 
> Um nicht total Offtopic zu sein, wann wird gelost?


Boah, was frn grokotziges Gehabe.
Ich hab auch das Glck, dass mich meine finanziellen Eltern untersttzen, habe aber genug Kommilitonen fr die die Studiengebhren eine groe Hrde darstellen und schon Probleme haben wenn sie mal ein Lehrbuch brauchen. Nebenher Arbeiten ist im Medi-Studium auch nicht mal einfach so machbar, zumindest nicht in der Vorklinik. Und im Gegensatz zu dir verhalt ich mich trotzdem bescheiden und mache nicht solche Aussagen.
Aber da es dich anscheinend nicht interessiert, wie schwer es Studenten teilweise haben nur mit Bafg (wenn sie das berhaupt bekommen, ist ja auch nicht fr jedermann einfach so zu beantragen, selbst wenn ntig) auszukommen, weil du dich ja nicht in dieser Situation befindest, ist eine Diskusssion mit dir wahrscheinlich eh zwecklos.

Es ist ja wirklich nicht schlimm, wenn man das Glck hat wohlhabende Eltern zu haben, die einem das Studium vereinfachen. Aber dann ber Leute herzuziehen die dieses Glck nicht besitzen und solche Aussagen zu treffen finde ich einfach nur wie schon gesagt, grokotzig...

Du wirst dann wahrscheinlich auch einer dieser tollen rzte, die privat Patienten bevorzugt behandeln und nur aufs Geld ausgibst. berleg dir nochmal grndlich ob du nicht besser was anderes studieren solltest...

----------


## maL1412

> Boah, was frn grokotziges Gehabe.
> Ich hab auch das Glck, dass mich meine finanziellen Eltern untersttzen, habe aber genug Kommilitonen fr die die Studiengebhren eine groe Hrde darstellen und schon Probleme haben wenn sie mal ein Lehrbuch brauchen. Nebenher Arbeiten ist im Medi-Studium auch nicht mal einfach so machbar, zumindest nicht in der Vorklinik. Und im Gegensatz zu dir verhalt ich mich trotzdem bescheiden und mache nicht solche Aussagen.
> Aber da es dich anscheinend nicht interessiert, wie schwer es Studenten teilweise haben nur mit Bafg (wenn sie das berhaupt bekommen, ist ja auch nicht fr jedermann einfach so zu beantragen, selbst wenn ntig) auszukommen, weil du dich ja nicht in dieser Situation befindest, ist eine Diskusssion mit dir wahrscheinlich eh zwecklos.
> 
> Es ist ja wirklich nicht schlimm, wenn man das Glck hat wohlhabende Eltern zu haben, die einem das Studium vereinfachen. Aber dann ber Leute herzuziehen die dieses Glck nicht besitzen und solche Aussagen zu treffen finde ich einfach nur wie schon gesagt, grokotzig...
> 
> Du wirst dann wahrscheinlich auch einer dieser tollen rzte, die privat Patienten bevorzugt behandeln und nur aufs Geld ausgibst. berleg dir nochmal grndlich ob du nicht besser was anderes studieren solltest...


Irgendwas luft in unserem Land verkehrt. Ich weiss nicht, warum du dich so aufregst. MAN MUSS/SOLL fr Bildung zahlen. Hab ich irgendwo geschrieben, dass ich die 500 untersttze. Wie wre es mit z.B. 100. Das hilft der Universitt, das hilft den Studenten. Wer unbedingt Medizin studieren mchte kriegt auch die 100 zusammen.

----------


## Linda.1001

Knntet ihr euren Streit in einem anderen Thread austragen? Dieser hier dient lediglich dem Informationsaustausch zu laufenden Verfahren und dem Procedere einer Kapazittsklage an sich und nicht irgendwelcher OT Diskutiererei!!

----------


## Saphira.

> haha, das glaub ich nmlich auch, bzw auf jeden fall net viele. stimmt dieses jahr sind ma so 340. viel mehr geht da mit sicherheit auch net, wobei im anatomie-saal ja noch platz wre ;)


Platz ja, aber keine Kapazitten was die Tischbetreuer betrifft... 

ist auch ne Sauerrei dass sich da schon wieder 4 Leute einklagen konnte, denn ehrlich die Uni ist total berfordert mit den Einklgern vom letzten Jahr und leiden drfen darunter diejenigen, die regulr einen Studienplatz erhalten haben... denn die drfen jetzt in Freitagskurse und drfen dank den 40 Leuten mehr jetzt auch 2 Wochen ihrer Ferien fr die Physikumsvorbereitung opfern... denn die schaffen es auch nicht in der regulren Semesterzeit so viele Leute unterzubringen... ist mir ein ernsthaftes Rtsel wie ein Gericht da beschlieen kann, dass die Uni mal eben 40 Leute mehr verkraftet... Danke auf jeden Fall an die Klger und das Gericht! Ihr habt deutlich dazu beigetragen, dass in Homburg die Qualitt der Lehre noch weiter den Berg rabgeht...

----------


## Linda.1001

> Knntet ihr euren Streit in einem anderen Thread austragen? Dieser hier dient _lediglich dem Informationsaustausch zu laufenden Verfahren und dem Procedere einer Kapazittsklage an sich_ und nicht irgendwelcher OT Diskutiererei!!


.
.
.
.
.



> Platz ja, aber keine Kapazitten was die Tischbetreuer betrifft... 
> 
> ist auch ne Sauerrei dass sich da schon wieder 4 Leute einklagen konnte, denn ehrlich die Uni ist total berfordert mit den Einklgern vom letzten Jahr und leiden drfen darunter diejenigen, die regulr einen Studienplatz erhalten haben... denn die drfen jetzt in Freitagskurse und drfen dank den 40 Leuten mehr jetzt auch 2 Wochen ihrer Ferien fr die Physikumsvorbereitung opfern... denn die schaffen es auch nicht in der regulren Semesterzeit so viele Leute unterzubringen... ist mir ein ernsthaftes Rtsel wie ein Gericht da beschlieen kann, dass die Uni mal eben 40 Leute mehr verkraftet... Danke auf jeden Fall an die Klger und das Gericht! Ihr habt deutlich dazu beigetragen, dass in Homburg die Qualitt der Lehre noch weiter den Berg rabgeht...


 :Nixweiss:  Wer lesen kann.....!

----------


## serasera

Hat jemand von euch zum jetzigen Sommersemester 2011 zu klagen?

Warum hrt man eigtl nie was von der Charit? 
So unmglich sich dort einzuklagen?

----------


## ben23

> Hat jemand von euch zum jetzigen Sommersemester 2011 zu klagen?
> 
> Warum hrt man eigtl nie was von der Charit? 
> So unmglich sich dort einzuklagen?



Die Charite vergibt anscheinend alle Studienpltze daher macht es wenig sinn zu klagen......

----------


## Demisz

Hab gerade eine Nachricht bekommen, dass ich einen Studienplatz zum 3. Semester an der LMU Mnchen bekommen habe (vorlufig). Allerdings hat mir mein Anwalt erst nur eine Kopie per Email geschickt. Wollte sofort nach Mnchen fr die Einschreibung, weil auf der Zulassung keine Frist steht und wollte mal fragen ob die Kopie reicht? Bin grad im Norden und will net umsonst runterfahren und wieder rauf...
Dazu ist noch zu sagen, dass ich an der LMU auch schon immatrikuliert bin in Biologie und beides gleichzeitig studieren will. Muss ich die Studiengebhren fr ein Weiteres Studium sofort bezahlen?
Hoffe jemand kann mir helfen  :Big Grin: 
Boaaah freu ich mich.

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Hab gerade eine Nachricht bekommen, dass ich einen Studienplatz zum 3. Semester an der LMU Mnchen bekommen habe (vorlufig). Allerdings hat mir mein Anwalt erst nur eine Kopie per Email geschickt. Wollte sofort nach Mnchen fr die Einschreibung, weil auf der Zulassung keine Frist steht und wollte mal fragen ob die Kopie reicht? Bin grad im Norden und will net umsonst runterfahren und wieder rauf...
> Dazu ist noch zu sagen, dass ich an der LMU auch schon immatrikuliert bin in Biologie und beides gleichzeitig studieren will. Muss ich die Studiengebhren fr ein Weiteres Studium sofort bezahlen?
> Hoffe jemand kann mir helfen 
> Boaaah freu ich mich.


Ein rechtlicher Hinweis:

Eine vorlufige Entscheidung kann durch die Hochschule auf gerichtlichem Wege JEDERZEIT in den kommenden Monaten zurckgenommen werden.

Rechtsfolge ist eine Zwangsexmatrikulation mit Verlust des Studienplatzes.

In Anbetracht der vielen Klagen gehen die Hochschulen auch zunehmend gerichtlich gegen erfolgreich eingeklagte Studenten vor, die erlassenen Urteile unwirksam zu machen.

Diesen Fakt solltest du unbedingt bedenken - ich gehe mal davon aus, dass dich dein Anwalt darauf nicht explizit hingewiesen hat.

----------


## Linda.1001

Kann man zwei Vollzeitstudien parallel betreiben? Stelle mir das organisatorisch schwierig bis unmglich vor. Noch dazu, wrd ich erstmal beim Stud.-Sek. anrufen und fragen, ob das berhaupt erlaubt ist.

----------


## DerSalamander

Ich finde es auch nicht mglich, dass man 2 Vollzeitstudien gleichzeitig machen kann.
Man wei ja bei Medizin allein manchmal nicht mehr, wo einem der Kopf steht. Und in Klausurenphasen fr beide Fcher lernen? Nee, nee, da muss eins, denke ich, auf der Strecke bleiben...

----------


## Medi2009

> Kann man zwei Vollzeitstudien parallel betreiben? Stelle mir das organisatorisch schwierig bis unmglich vor. Noch dazu, wrd ich erstmal beim Stud.-Sek. anrufen und fragen, ob das berhaupt erlaubt ist.


Ja man kann, ABER: Beide Studiengnge oder zumindest einer von beiden mssen zulassungsunbeschrnkt sein (kein NC) , sonst ist es rechtlich schon gar nicht mglich.
Ansonsten wenn man 2 Fcher studieren will muss immer die Hochschule selber zustimmen (=Antrag stellen)

Ich glaub es gibt keine Uni wo Biologie zulassungsfrei ist deshalb ist es auch gar nicht mglich beides zu studieren.

----------


## Demisz

Sooo zum einen, ist mir bewusst, dass es vorlufig ist. Nichtsdestotrotz freu ich mich und bewerbe mich dann im kommenden Monat um einen endgltigen Platz. Zudem war die Kapazitt sehr niedrig angesetzt. Die LMU hatte die Grenze bei ca 800, allerdings wurde per Gericht festgesetzt, dass die Grenze bei ca 840 sein msste. Mein Rang bei der regulren Bewerbung war brigens Rang 2.
brigens hat die Einschreibung geklappt. Hab ein Parallelstudium (Medizin und Biologie beide ab April im 4. Semester). In Biologie hab ich schon soweit alles vorgezogen und 2 Semester gleichzeitig studiert, dass ich bis zum Physikum Luft hab, und danach schreibe ich erst meine BA. Also wei ich worauf ich mich einlasse. 
Ich frage mich auch, warum man mir nicht einfach die Frage beantwortet oder eben einfach mal nichts sagt... :Smilie:

----------


## Linda.1001

> Ich frage mich auch, warum man mir nicht einfach die Frage beantwortet oder eben einfach mal nichts sagt...


Und ich frage mich, wieso es ein Anruf beim Studentensekretariat nicht auch tut.

----------


## prot

> Ich frage mich auch, warum man mir nicht einfach die Frage beantwortet oder eben einfach mal nichts sagt...


Hast du Anspruch darauf, dass nur deine Fragen beantwortet werden, oder wieso geht es dir gegen den Strich, wenn jemand eine Frage zu deinem Post hat, und diese beantwortet wird?

----------


## Kyutrexx

> Sooo zum einen, ist mir bewusst, dass es vorlufig ist. Nichtsdestotrotz freu ich mich und bewerbe mich dann im kommenden Monat um einen endgltigen Platz.


Das heit genau?

Meiner Kenntnis nach kannst du an der Uni, an der du dich eingeklagt hast, keinen regulren Platz bekommen - denn de iure hast du bereits einen Vollzeitstudienplatz.

Sofern allerdings die Hochschule NICHT dagegen vorgeht, hast du nach Verstreichen der Einspruchsfrist Ruhe.
Wie lang diese Frist ist, kann dir dein Anwalt sagen (msste einen Monat betragen).

Achja, bezglich deiner eingangs gestellten Frage: 
Fr ein Parallelstudium gelten oft andere Regeln als fr ein Erststudium.

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, ist Medizin aber dein Parallelstudium - die gesamten Zahlungsmodalitten musst du tatschlich direkt mit dem Studiendekanat abklren, denn dieser Fall ist extrem selten, hier im Forum (oder irgendwo sonst ^^) drfte es nicht viele Leute geben, die damit Erfahrung haben.

----------


## DerSalamander

> Ich frage mich auch, warum man mir nicht einfach die Frage beantwortet oder eben einfach mal nichts sagt...


Bissl arrogant, findeste nicht?
Wenn man schon so unselbststndig ist und Fragen in nem ffentlichen Forum klren will, muss man leider leider auch damit rechnen, dass man vllt darber hinaus noch ein paar Anregungen bekommt, deren Inhalt einem evtl nicht passt.
Mir (und wahrscheinlich allen anderen auch) isses schnurzpiepegal, ob du mit deiner Strategie auf die Nase fllst oder nicht, wir haben dir nurn paar gutgemeinte Ratschlge erteilt.
Sorry, wenn das nu zickig rberkommt, aber mich rgert sowas immer.

----------


## pepino117

Hallo,

schon einer was von Marburg gehrt?!?!!

Liebe Gre

----------


## GFXXX

> Hallo,
> 
> schon einer was von Marburg gehrt?!?!!
> 
> Liebe Gre


Fr das 1. Fachsemester wurden 49 freie Pltze festgestellt und entsprechend Teilzulassungen bis zum Physikum durch ein Losverfahren vergeben!

----------


## pepino117

Hey,ja das weiss ich,ich habe ja auch geklagt...frage mich nur,ob schon einer bescheid bekommen hat?!"?"


Danke aber und viele gre :Grinnnss!:

----------


## Strodti

Dieser SPON Artikel knnte fr euch interessant sein.

----------


## LaTraviata

> Fr das 1. Fachsemester wurden 49 freie Pltze festgestellt und entsprechend Teilzulassungen bis zum Physikum durch ein Losverfahren vergeben!


Wie krass ist das denn bitte? 49 Studienpltze ist ja mal 'ne Hausnummer...  :Keks: . Darf man gespannt sein, wer da so alles dazukommen wird!

----------


## Medi Freak

Demisz, wenn ich deinen berheblichen Ton schon les...wieder son Mchtegern, der meint, er wre schon Chefarzt...

zu deiner Frage: frag deinen Herrn Rechtsanwalt, der wird schlielich dafr bezahlt und die User hier im Forum wohl nicht.

----------


## Medi Freak

Demisz, wenn ich deinen berheblichen Ton schon les...wieder son Mchtegern, der meint, er wre schon Chefarzt...

zu deiner Frage: frag deinen Herrn Rechtsanwalt, der wird schlielich dafr bezahlt und die User hier im Forum wohl nicht.

----------


## Medi Freak

Demisz, wenn ich deinen berheblichen Ton schon les...wieder son Mchtegern, der meint, er wre schon Chefarzt...

zu deiner Frage: frag deinen Herrn Rechtsanwalt, der wird schlielich dafr bezahlt und die User hier im Forum wohl nicht.

----------


## Demisz

sag mal gehts euch gut? der ton war berhaupt nicht berheblich. die reaktion auf meine fragen waren einfach unpassend. anstatt mal ein "glckwunsch" oder "gratuliere" zu hren, was hier eigentlich blich ist, zumindest nahm ich das an und bin selber so, hr ich gleich nur negatives wie "dein platz ist nicht sicher" oder "das was du vor hast, geht nicht"
deswegen habe ich geschrieben, dass man manchmal lieber mal nix schreibt, wenn man nichts nettes zu sagen hat. zumal das alles genauso funktioniert, wie ich das vor hatte. 
und dies ist ein FORUM, in dem man erfahrungen austauscht. JEDER stellt fragen, ansonsten mssten man den thread schlieen, weil ja alle ihren anwalt fragen knnen. 
auerdem waren diese fragen unispezifisch und hatte nix mit meinem anwalt zu tun, zudem hatte die studentenkanzlei bereits geschlossen. jetzt muss man sich hier noch rechtfertigen....

----------


## dancingtree18

Hey , 
ich muss leider zuegeben , ich hatte nicht die Geduld mir alle Beitrge in diesem Forum durchzulesen ( sorry ! ). 
Mag mir einer von euch sagen, wie das Verhltnis Klger- Studienpltze ist, bzw. wo ich das nachlesen/herausfinden kann?
Danke schon mal im Vorraus   :Smilie:

----------


## studi2010

wenn man davon ausgeht, dass auf  5-10 zustzlich eingeklagte studienpltze an einer uni  500-700 klger kommen ist man recht nah an der realitt.das ganze wird dann gelost.viel glck!

----------


## dancingtree18

danke studi.. mit so einer Zahl hab ich (leider) gerechnet  :Frown:  
ich habe gelesen in HH ( und Mainz oder so? ) wird nach DN gelost... ab welcher Note hat man dort denn chancen? Hab ne DN von 1,7
LG  :Smilie:

----------


## Anonyomus34dx

Wei jemand wann es in Berlin (SS 2011) zu einem Ergebnis kommt?

----------


## champ90

Hallo! Kann mir jemand sagen, wie viele Pltze in den letzten Jahren fr Kiel und Lbeck freigegeben wurden?

----------


## swalley

wei jemand ob es mehr sinn macht im 3. semester oder im 5.semester zu klagen? also wo hhere erfolgsaussichten sind?

----------


## lio

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit Kapazittsklagen zum 1. klinischen Semester? Quereinsteiger aus Ungarn, oder Teilstudienplatzstudenten vielleicht?
Ich hab gelesen, dass die Chancen noch schlechter als in der Vorklinik stehen, hab aber keine konkreten Zahlen oder Erfahrungsberichte gefunden  :Nixweiss:

----------


## EVT

ja, zum 1. klinischen semester ist es schwieriger als zum 2. oder 3. semester. aber immer noch besser als zum 1. fs. es werden halt immer mehr rckkehrer aus osteuropa und teilstudienpltze.
gibt es in bonn auch teilstudienpltze?

----------


## lio

> ja, zum 1. klinischen semester ist es schwieriger als zum 2. oder 3. semester. aber immer noch besser als zum 1. fs. es werden halt immer mehr rckkehrer aus osteuropa und teilstudienpltze.
> gibt es in bonn auch teilstudienpltze?


Nein, Teilstudienpltze gibt's hier nicht. 
Ist nur so eine berlegung, ich will unbedingt wieder zurck nach Bayern.

----------


## Dummie

Ich habe die Sorge, dass ich in 2-3 Jahren zwar 12 bzw. 14 Wartesemster habe, aber noch immer nicht studieren kann, da dann die doppelten Abiturjahrgnge, usw. zum Tragen kommen... Das heit, dass ich dann vielleicht zwar gengend Wartesemster htte, aber aufgrund des DN noch immer nicht reinkomme, usw....

Es gab ja mal eine Klage + Urteil, dass die Wartezeit nicht lnger als die Studienzeit sein darf. Meint ihr, dass ich dann ber diesen Weg eine Chance htte?

Natrlich werde ich parallel dazu auch andere Optionen wahrnehmen, aber da auch dort die Chancen gering sind, stelle ich mich schon mal auf die bittere Wahrheit ein.

----------


## ehemaliger User_25062015

In 2-3 Jahren haben die doppelten Jahrgnge doch noch keine Auswirkungen..

----------

